# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Համապետական հանրահավաք սեպտեմբերի 18-ին

## Norton

Եվ այսպես, սեպտեմբերի 18-ին տեղի կունենա, ՀԱԿ համապետական հանրահավաքը:
Հանրահավքում կքննարկվեն ղարաբաղյան խնդրի կարգավորման ու հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների հարցում վերջին զարգացումները:
Հանրահավքաից հետո նաև տեղի կունենա երթ, որը քաղաքապետարանի կողմից ընդունվել է ի գիտություն:



> ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մամուլի խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանն «Ա1+»-ին փոխանցեց, որ իրենք այդ մասին եւս լսել են, սակայն պաշտոնական դեռեւս ոչ մի փաստաթուղթ չեն ստացել:
> 
> Արման Մուսինյանը նաեւ ավելացրեց, որ երբեւիցե ընդդիմության ոչ մի երթ չի թույլատրվել անցկացնել` բացառությամբ մայիսի 31-ի ընտրությունների նախընտրական շրջանում անցկացված համայնքային երթերից:
> 
> Ըստ Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանի ընդունած որոշման` սեպտեմբերի 18-ին ընդդիմության հանրահավաքը կմեկնարկի ժամը 17:00-ին եւ կավարտի ժամը 22:00-ին երթով: Ի դեպ, երթը կանցկացվի իրազեկման մեջ նշված երթուղով:


*Սեպտեմբերի 18-ին բոլորս դեպի մատենադրան:*

----------

Ambrosine (03.09.2009), Chuk (03.09.2009), Grieg (04.09.2009), Kuk (03.09.2009), Աբելյան (04.09.2009), Հայկօ (03.09.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հանրահավքում կքննարկվեն ղարաբաղյան խնդրի կարգավորման ու հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների հարցում վերջին զարգացումները:


Էլ քաղբանտարկյալ չունենք ? Իսկ ներքաղաքական կյանքում սաղ նորմալ ա ?  :Think:

----------

Աբելյան (04.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Էլ քաղբանտարկյալ չունենք ? Իսկ ներքաղաքական կյանքում սաղ նորմալ ա ?


Տրիբուն ձյա, իրականում որքան ինձ է հայտնի ՀԱԿ-ը դեռևս չի հրապարակել հանրահավաքի ծրագիրը: 

Նորթոն, որ խնդրեմ, կասե՞ս, թե այդ հատվածը որտեղի՞ց ես վերցրել, թե՞ ենթադրել ես, հաշվի առնելով հիմիկվա ամենահրատապ ու թեժ թեմաները:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, իրականում որքան ինձ է հայտնի ՀԱԿ-ը դեռևս չի հրապարակել հանրահավաքի ծրագիրը:


Հանրահավաքի ու երթի "արտոնված" լինելը, հուշում է, որ դրանցի ավել բան չի էլ քննարկվելու, Չուկ ջան: 

Մարդիկ սպասում էին, որ տնտեսական ճգնաժամը պիտի սոցիալական բողոքի ալիք բարձրացնի ու մարդկանց դուրս բերի փողոց, հիմա էլ սպասում են, որ Ղարաբաղի ու հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների հարցերը պիտի մարդկանց բորբոքեն ու էլի դուրս բերեն փողոց: Բայց փաստացի, ոչ մեկի տանձին էլ չի, Չուկ: Եթե վաղը Սերժը ստորագրի, որ Ղարաբաղը հանձնել ա Պակիստանին ու տեղը Մալյորկայում դաչայա վերցրել, էլի սուս-փուս սաղ վեր են ընկնելու տեղները, ու Գալուստն էլ հայտարարելու է, որ ազգային շահերին հակասող ոչ մի բան չկա: Վսյո տակի, ճորտությունը, ռաբիզմը, մեր համար դարձել է կենսակերպ:

----------

Grieg (04.09.2009), Աբելյան (04.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Հանրահավաքի ու երթի "արտոնված" լինելը, հուշում է, որ դրանցի ավել բան չի էլ քննարկվելու, Չուկ ջան: 
> 
> Մարդիկ սպասում էին, որ տնտեսական ճգնաժամը պիտի սոցիալական բողոքի ալիք բարձրացնի ու մարդկանց դուրս բերի փողոց, հիմա էլ սպասում են, որ Ղարաբաղի ու հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների հարցերը պիտի մարդկանց բորբոքեն ու էլի դուրս բերեն փողոց: Բայց փաստացի, ոչ մեկի տանձին էլ չի, Չուկ: Եթե վաղը Սերժը ստորագրի, որ Ղարաբաղը հանձնել ա Պակիստանին ու տեղը Մալյորկայում դաչայա վերցրել, էլի սուս-փուս սաղ վեր են ընկնելու տեղները, ու Գալուստն էլ հայտարարելու է, որ ազգային շահերին հակասող ոչ մի բան չկա: Վսյո տակի, ճորտությունը, ռաբիզմը, մեր համար դարձել է կենսակերպ:


Կանխատեսումներդ հետաքրքիր են, իսկ ես կսպասեմ  :Smile:

----------


## murmushka

ես ել եմ գալու, ուղիղ օդանավակայանից
կարոտել եմ ազատության մթնոլորտին :Wink:

----------


## Norton

Տրիբուն էս ինչ պրոբլեմ սարքեցիր :Jpit: 
Էսօր արտոնման մասին նյութ կար ու քանի որ կարևոր հանրահավաք է շուտ բացեցի:
Ղարաբաղյան խնդիրը շուտ էր հայտարարված , որ հիմնական թեման է լինելու , վերջին զարգացումներից հետո կարծում եմ ծավալուն կանդրադառնան նաև հայ-թուրքական հարցին:
Դե պարզ է, որ խոսելու էն նաև քաղբանտարկյալներից ու տնտեսությունից: Էդքան բան:

----------


## Mephistopheles

ողովուրդ, էս Ղարաբաղի հարցն ինչի՞ են քննարկում… ոնց որ հասկացա էս հարցը Ղարաբաղցիներին սկի չի հետաքրքրում… իրանք իրանց "անկախությունը" հռչակել են ու ոչ բանակցությունների են մասնակցում ոչ էլ հետաքրքրվում են ինչ են խոսում, մենակ երբեմն-երբեմն ասում են "հող տվողը չենք"… թե ասա ձեզնից ով ա հարցնում…

Ինձ թվում էր որ երբ անկախություն ես հռչակում, դա նշանակում է դու ես քո արտաքին ու ներքին քաղաքականությունը վարում (գոնե ձևականորեն)

Ես կարծում եմ որ ամենահրատապ հարցը հայաստանում մնում ա լեգիտիմ իշխանության հարցը… մեր բոլոր պրբլեմները հենց սրանից են

----------

Ambrosine (04.09.2009), Kuk (04.09.2009)

----------


## Grieg

> Հանրահավաքի ու երթի "արտոնված" լինելը, հուշում է, որ դրանցի ավել բան չի էլ քննարկվելու, Չուկ ջան: 
> 
> Մարդիկ սպասում էին, որ տնտեսական ճգնաժամը պիտի սոցիալական բողոքի ալիք բարձրացնի ու մարդկանց դուրս բերի փողոց, հիմա էլ սպասում են, որ Ղարաբաղի ու հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների հարցերը պիտի մարդկանց բորբոքեն ու էլի դուրս բերեն փողոց: Բայց փաստացի, ոչ մեկի տանձին էլ չի, Չուկ: Եթե վաղը Սերժը ստորագրի, որ Ղարաբաղը հանձնել ա Պակիստանին ու տեղը Մալյորկայում դաչայա վերցրել, էլի սուս-փուս սաղ վեր են ընկնելու տեղները, ու Գալուստն էլ հայտարարելու է, որ ազգային շահերին հակասող ոչ մի բան չկա: Վսյո տակի, ճորտությունը, ռաբիզմը, մեր համար դարձել է կենսակերպ:


հնարավոր ա,  մի մասը անտաբեր ա, մի մասին շահավետ ա ներկա իշխանություննը,  մյուս մասը չի ուզում ռիսկի դիմել իրեն զգալով մարտի 1ի դեպքերի տուժվածների դերում:

----------


## Marduk

Պատկերացրեք միտինգ Օսմանների օրոք կամ մոնղոլական լծի տակ...
Ոնց մեր պապերը չեին հասկացել որ միտինգներով կարելի է ազատվել մոնղոլական լծից:

----------

davidus (04.09.2009), Elmo (04.09.2009), Բիձա (04.09.2009), Եկվոր (11.09.2009), Տատ (04.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Պատկերացրեք միտինգ Օսմանների օրոք կամ մոնղոլական լծի տակ...
> Ոնց մեր պապերը չեին հասկացել որ միտինգներով կարելի է ազատվել մոնղոլական լծից:


Շատ պարզ պատճառով. մեր պապերը չէին տիրապետում քաղ.տեխնոլոգիաներին  :Smile:

----------


## Marduk

Chuk

Իսկ ավելի լուրջ
Բացի միտինգներից ինչեր է արվում որ վերջ տրվի այս խայտառակությանը, դավաճանությունների այս շարքին, հենց հիմա ու հենց այսօր ,որորվհետև 6 շաբաթից հետո արդեն ԱՆԻՄԱՍՏ Է

----------


## Marduk

Ու ի դեպ մի հարց

Ինչու է այս միտինգը կոչվում Կոնգրեսի միտի՞նգ:

Սա պետք է կոչվի հայ ազգի վերջին շանսի միտինգ որովհետև մենք չգիտենք մեզ ինչ է սպասվում մինչև Նոր Տարի:
Ինչու բաց կոչ չի արվում Ժառանգությանը ու Դաշնակներին ու էլի այլ ուժերին որ գան միասին միտինգ անեն:

Ով հրաժարվի գալ թող պիտակավորվի  ստրուկ, առաջինը ես կկազմեմ այդ ստրուկների ցանկը որոնք օրհասական պահին չեկան ու կկպցնեմ պատերին քաղաքում:

----------


## Chuk

> Ու ի դեպ մի հարց
> 
> Ինչու է այս միտինգը կոչվում Կոնգրեսի միտի՞նգ:
> 
> Սա պետք է կոչվի հայ ազգի վերջին շանսի միտինգ որովհետև մենք չգիտենք մեզ ինչ է սպասվում մինչև Նոր Տարի:
> Ինչու բաց կոչ չի արվում Ժառանգությանը ու Դաշնակներին ու էլի այլ ուժերին որ գան միասին միտինգ անեն:
> 
> Ով հրաժարվի գալ թող պիտակավորվի  ստրուկ, առաջինը ես կկազմեմ այդ ստրուկների ցանկը որոնք օրհասական պահին չեկան ու կկպցնեմ պատերին քաղաքում:


Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը համագործակցության առաջարկով բոլոր ընդդիմադիր ուժերին վաղուց է դիմել, բազում անգամներ ասել է, որ իր հրավիրած հանրահավաքի հարթակը բաց է բոլոր քաղաքական ուժերի համար:

Հանրահավաքը չի կոչվում Կոնգրեսի հանրահավաք, այն կոչվում է Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի հրավիրած հանրահավաք:

«Վերջին  շանսի հանրահավաք» վերնագիրն ինձ զվարճացրեց  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Chuk
> 
> Իսկ ավելի լուրջ
> Բացի միտինգներից ինչեր է արվում որ վերջ տրվի այս խայտառակությանը, դավաճանությունների այս շարքին, հենց հիմա ու հենց այսօր ,որորվհետև 6 շաբաթից հետո արդեն ԱՆԻՄԱՍՏ Է


Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի գործունեությանը կարող ես ծանոթանալ համապատասխան թեմայում: Ինչ վերաբերվում է կոնկրետ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների խնդրին, ապա այդ մասին ՀԱԿ-ը հստակ արտահայտել է իր դիրքորոշումը հակիրճ հայտարարության մեջ: Ավելին անելը միայն հասարակության ձայնի բարձրացումն է, րի լավագույն արտահայտությունը բազմաքանակ հանրահավաքներն են:

Կոնգրեսի համար անընդունելիէ ցեղասպանության հարցը քննող հանձնաժողովի ստեղծումը: Ավելին, այս հարցի մասին ՀԱԿ-ը բարձրաձայնում էր շատ վաղուց, այլ ոչ թե երբ 6 շաբաթ էր մնացել: Ու՞ր էին ազգայնական ուժերը, ու՞ր էիր դու, ու՞ր էիք: Ինչու՞ չէիք գալիս միանալու, որպեսզի հզոր ուժով, չափազանց մեծ քանակներով չթույլատրեինք գործը վերջնակետին հասցնել: Զարթնե՞լ եք: Բարի զարթոնք:

Վստահ եմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը կանի իրենից հասանելիք, իր հնարավորություններին համապատասխան ամեն ինչը դրա դեմն առնել փորձելու համար, եթե չստացվի, մտքներովդ իսկի չանցկացնեք ՀԱԿ-ին մեղադրել, որովհետև դրան հասել է ժողովրդի մեծամասնությունն իր անգործությամբ, իր անհաղորդությամբ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ու ի դեպ մի հարց
> 
> Ինչու է այս միտինգը կոչվում Կոնգրեսի միտի՞նգ:
> 
> Սա պետք է կոչվի հայ ազգի վերջին շանսի միտինգ որովհետև մենք չգիտենք մեզ ինչ է սպասվում մինչև Նոր Տարի:
> Ինչու բաց կոչ չի արվում Ժառանգությանը ու Դաշնակներին ու էլի այլ ուժերին որ գան միասին միտինգ անեն:
> 
> Ով հրաժարվի գալ թող պիտակավորվի  ստրուկ, առաջինը ես կկազմեմ այդ ստրուկների ցանկը որոնք օրհասական պահին չեկան ու կկպցնեմ պատերին քաղաքում:


Դաշնակներին ու Ժառանգությանը կոչ արվեց միանալ (միայն միտինգի համար չէ), բայց էդ կոչն այդպես էլ մնաց անպատասխան: Դաշնակցությունը միտինգ արեց երկու օր առաջ:  :Jpit:  Շատ խիստ տոնով պահանջեցին Նալբանդյան Էդոյի հրաժարականը (մնացածը սաղ լավ ա :Jpit: ): Զարմանում եմ բան ու գործ չունե՞ն… Միտինգի հաջորդ օրը մի դաշնակցականի հարցնում եմ՝ սպասելիքներդ արդարացա՞ն հանրահավաքից: Ասում ա. «Առիթ էր էլի հին ընկերներիս տեսնելու»… 

Բայց ինչու՞ չպետք է կոչվի Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կազմակերպած միտինգ, եթե էդ միտինգը Կոնգրեսն ա կազմակերպում, Մարդուկ: 



> Պատկերացրեք միտինգ Օսմանների օրոք կամ մոնղոլական լծի տակ...
> Ոնց մեր պապերը չեին հասկացել որ միտինգներով կարելի է ազատվել մոնղոլական լծից


Պատկերացրինք: Հետո՞… Որ մեր պապերից էդ առումով սկսենք օրինակներ վերցնելը և ի կատար ածելը, մի քանի ամսում էս մի կտոր հողից էլ կզրկվենք…

----------

Kuk (06.09.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Հանրահավաքի ու երթի "արտոնված" լինելը, հուշում է, որ դրանցի ավել բան չի էլ քննարկվելու, Չուկ ջան:


Ձաձ օրինակ քո մոտ հարցի չի առաջանում թե ինչու արտոնեցին? Կամ ինչու են հեռուստացույցով ցույց տալիս թե ոնց են ոստիկանները ցուցարարններին ծեծում? Ինչու է իշխանությունը փաստահավք խմբի զեկույցններին այդքան հնչեղություն տալիս, ինչու են Նիկոլին այդքան "հերոսացնում" ? 
Եթե մի պահ դնենք կողմ որ նախագահը մի մարդ է որին ատում ենք, կարող  է ստացվի որ ընդիմությանը տուշ տվող քայլեր ա անում Սերժը...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն էս ինչ պրոբլեմ սարքեցիր
> Էսօր արտոնման մասին նյութ կար ու քանի որ կարևոր հանրահավաք է շուտ բացեցի:


Չէ, լավ ես արել որ շուտ ես բացել: Կարելի էր ավելի շուտ էլ բացել, ես հո դեմ չեմ: Բայց վատը նա է, որ մենակ ես չեմ, որ դեմ չեմ: Դեմ չեն նաև իշխանությունները: Դե սկզբունքորեն ինչին պիտի դեմ լինեն: Միտինգ ենք ուզում, մարդիկ ասում են արեք: Ինչ պիտի քննարկեք ? Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններ ? Դե ձեր դիրքորոշումն արդեն պարզ է, հայտարարությունն էլ արդեն արել եք - ամեն ինչ լավ ա, բայց լավ կլիներ որ վավերացման հարց չլիներ, մեկ էլ պատմական ենթահանձնաժողով չլիներ: Ուրիշ ? Ղարաբաղի հարցի խաղաղ ու հայանպաստ կարգավորում եք ուզում ? Հեսա կարգավորում ենք, ու լավ էլ հայանպսատ ա: Հիմա, թե ով ոնց ա հասկանում հայանպաստությունն արդեն հարցի ուրիշ կողմն է: Հիմա մենք ենք իշխանության, մեր հասկացած հայանպաստությունն էս ա: Ուրիշ ? Քաղբանտարկյալ եք ուզում, ահագին տվել ենք: Տակը մի քանի հոգի են մնացել, համբերեք կտանք էլի, վռազներդ ինչ ա - կտանք, ու դուք մի անգամ էլ կասեք որ պայքարը հաղթեց: Տնտեսական Ճգնաժամ ? Էտ որն ? Էն որ փող չկա, սաղ սոված են ? Ուր են էտ սովածները, թող մի հատ գան տենանք էլի ? Իշխանափոխություն եք ուզում ? Տղա էիք անեիք: Չեք արել, հիմա ճղեք ձեզ, կամ մի ճղեք, միտինգ բան արեք,  մենք էլ արտոնում ենք, ձեր ցավը տանեմ: 

Միտինգը մնացել ա որպես բողոքավոր հասարակության որոշակի կոնսոլիդացիայի ձև ընդդիմության համար, ու ավելորդ լիցքերի բեռնաթափման ձև իշխանությունների համար: Ես նույնիսկ մտածում, որ եթե երկար ժամանակ միտինգ չի լինում իշխանություններն արդեն անհանգստանում են: Մտածում են, արա մի հատ միտինգ անենք, մարդիկ գան, գոռան-մոռան, հանգստանան, գնան տներով, ու էլի մի երեք ամիս կայֆավատ: Մյուս միտինգը երևի ընդդիմության համար Սերժն ա կազմակերպելու: Լավ կանենք իրենց միջոցներով շրջաններից էլ մարդկանց բերեն, համ էլ շրջանները կլիցքաթափեն: Ու հավատա, սենց մի քանի "արտոնված" միտինգից հետո, դա էլ են անելու: Ինչքան դեմոկրատական երկր ենք:

----------

davidus (04.09.2009), REAL_ist (05.09.2009), Բիձա (04.09.2009), Վիշապ (04.09.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձաձ օրինակ քո մոտ հարցի չի առաջանում թե ինչու արտոնեցին? Կամ ինչու են հեռուստացույցով ցույց տալիս թե ոնց են ոստիկանները ցուցարարններին ծեծում? Ինչու է իշխանությունը փաստահավք խմբի զեկույցններին այդքան հնչեղություն տալիս, ինչու են Նիկոլին այդքան "հերոսացնում" ? 
> Եթե մի պահ դնենք կողմ որ նախագահը մի մարդ է որին ատում ենք, կարող  է ստացվի որ ընդիմությանը տուշ տվող քայլեր ա անում Սերժը...


Ապեր, նախ նախորդ միտինգն էլ էր արտոնված: Դրանից առաջ հոկտեմբերի դադար հայտարարող միտինգն էլ արտոնված: Սա արդեն վատ տրադիցիա է դառնում: Չեմ ուզում արտոնված միտինգ, հայտնի ելքով: Ինձ հիմարի պես եմ զգում: Բոլոր մտքերս ու զգացմունքներս անտեղի շահագործված եմ զգում, ապեր: 

Ինչի են վայնասուն դրել փաստահավքի հետ կապված, համ Նիկլոի հարցով ? Ռամեր ջան, դու ինչ-որ նոր բան ես տեսնում դրա մեջ: Իշխանությունն իր տարերքի մեջ է: Ինչ ուզում են ասում են, ցույց են տալիս: Դաժե Կենտրոնով էն տականքին ցույց տվեցին, Ավագյանին, որ փաստահավաքի մեջ էր: Մարդը ծաղրելով սաղին պասլատ արեց, դաժե դիակների վրա ղժաց: Ոչ մի նոր բան, բացարձակապես: Երկու տարի ա նույն կարգի բաներ ենք տեսնում ու լսում, ու դրանք արդեն ոչինչ չեն հուշում ու ոչ մի եզրակացություն անելու տեղիք չեն տալիս: Իշխանություններն անում են այն ինչ միշտ են արել, մի քիչ ավելի ինքնավստահ ու գռեհիկ, քանի որ հասկացան որ իրենց ոչ մի վտանգ չի սպառնում, ընդդիմությունն էլ միտինգի է հավաքում բոլորիս հերթական անգամ ստուգելու պոտենցիալ 100% ով իրենք ընտրողներին: Ու ես էլի գնալու եմ միտինգին, որ ներկա ստանամ ու գկխաքանակ ապահովեմ: Ք.ք մեջ ֆիարմոնիա:

----------

Բիձա (04.09.2009), Վիշապ (04.09.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինչու՞ պիտի Սերժը խոչնդոտի ընդդիմության հերթական հանրահավաքին, եթե վաղուց ապացուցվել է, որ հանրահավաքները Սերժի համար անփորձանք են, վերջում էլ մարդիկ խաղաղ տուն են գնում… չէ խաղաղը դեռ մեղմ է ասված, խաղաղված են տուն գնում :Jpit:  Դե ոնց որ եկեղեցի գնաս մոմ վառես, աղոթես ու գնաս տուն։ Ամեն միտինգից հետո էլ մարդկանց մոտ հույս է առաջանում ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես ամեն հերթական մոմ վառելուց հետո։ Սահակաշվիլին էլ նույն տեխնոլոգիան կիրառեց՝ առանձնապես լուրջ չխոչնդոտեց ընդդիմության ակցիաներին, ընդդիմությունը Սահակաշվիլու հրաժարականը պահանջելուց բացի այլ բան չառաջարկեց ժողովդրին, ժողովուրդը գնաց տուն։

----------

Ambrosine (04.09.2009), davidus (04.09.2009), dvgray (05.09.2009), Elmo (04.09.2009), Enigmatic (05.09.2009), REAL_ist (05.09.2009), Աբելյան (04.09.2009), Մեղապարտ (04.09.2009), Տրիբուն (04.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Ջան ասում, ջան լսում եք  :Smile: 
Շնորհավորանքներս  :Smile: 

Իսկ հանրահավաքը շատ հարցերի պատասխան, կարծում եմ, այնուամենայնիվ կտա  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

Ուրեմն որ սենց առանց քաշվելու արտահայտվում եք, ես էլ իմ կարծիքն ասեմ. 5000 դրամով աճուրդի ելնող ժողովրդին բազմաթիվ արտոնված հանրահավաքներ են անհրաժեշտ: 5000 դրամի թանկագին խաթեր համար մի ամբողջ հինգ տարի ստորացվելու հեռանկարը տեսնելով հանդերձ, այդ քայլին գնալը՝ գիտակցաբար կամ ոչ, դա նորմալ երևույթ չի, դրա դեմն առնելը ամիսների խնդիր չի, դրան հասնելու համար մի մեծ համակարգ է աշխատել տարիներով, մի ամբողջ պետության կարողության զգալի մաս է վատնվել դրան հասնելու համար, և ինչպե՞ս կարելի է դեմն առնել մի քանի ամսում: Լևոնը եկավ նստեց, ի՞նչ օգուտ: Էդ 5000 դրամանոց մասսան հասկանալու ա, որ էլ չի՞ կարելի վաճառել սեփական իրավունքը, մարդ լինելու աստվածատուր շնորհը: Իհարկե ոչ: Վաղն էլ Լևոնն ա իրանց 5000 բաժանելով ընտրություն կեղծելու, Լևոնը չլինի, մեկ ուրիշը լինի, էդ մեկ ուրիշն ա գնելու էդ մասսային: Ժամանակ ա պետք, որ էդ երևույթները հասկանան, որ մեկ տարի ստորացվելու, ոչ արժանապատիվ կյանք վարելու, գոյությունը մի կերպ պահպանելով ապրելու, իրենց երեխաների ապագայի համար ոչ մի դրական հեռանկար չտեսնելով ապերլու գինն ընդամենը 1000 դրամ է, եթե բաժանենք ամիսների մեջ, ապա մեկ ամսվա համար նույնիսկ հազար դրամ չի հասնում: Սրանք եթե մնացին նույն մտածելակերպին, էս դեպքում ի՞նչ կապ ունի՝ Լևոնն ա, թե սերժը: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի՝ Ղարաբաղի հարցը ոնց կլուծվի, ի՞նչ կապ ունի՝ Թուրքիայի սահմանը կբացվի, թե՝ չէ: Մի խոսքով՝ էս ա, ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա, ինչքան էլ ուզում ա տհաճ լինի, ձանձրացնող ու ինչ որ տեղ անհեռանկար:

----------

Chuk (05.09.2009), Norton (05.09.2009), REAL_ist (05.09.2009), Աբելյան (04.09.2009), Բիձա (04.09.2009), Տրիբուն (05.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Ինչու՞ պիտի Սերժը խոչնդոտի ընդդիմության հերթական հանրահավաքին, եթե վաղուց ապացուցվել է, որ հանրահավաքները Սերժի համար անփորձանք են, վերջում էլ մարդիկ խաղաղ տուն են գնում… չէ խաղաղը դեռ մեղմ է ասված, խաղաղված են տուն գնում Դե ոնց որ եկեղեցի գնաս մոմ վառես, աղոթես ու գնաս տուն։ Ամեն միտինգից հետո էլ մարդկանց մոտ հույս է առաջանում ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես ամեն հերթական մոմ վառելուց հետո։ Սահակաշվիլին էլ նույն տեխնոլոգիան կիրառեց՝ առանձնապես լուրջ չխոչնդոտեց ընդդիմության ակցիաներին, ընդդիմությունը Սահակաշվիլու հրաժարականը պահանջելուց բացի այլ բան չառաջարկեց ժողովդրին, ժողովուրդը գնաց տուն։


Տրիբուն, էս քո պասով կայքում միտինգ-երկրաշարժ է սկսվել՞ :Shok: 
Որպեսզի մոդերը օֆ- թոպ չհամարի, ասեմ, որ  ես էլ եմ համամիտ նախորդ հանրահավաքի առթիվ արտահայտված ապստամբ գրառումներին ու դեռ մի բան էլ ավել: Ուրեմն:  :Smile: 
Էս սահմանադրական պայքարը խնդիրներ ունի՞ :Shok:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ուրեմն որ սենց առանց քաշվելու արտահայտվում եք, ես էլ իմ կարծիքն ասեմ. 5000 դրամով աճուրդի ելնող ժողովրդին բազմաթիվ արտոնված հանրահավաքներ են անհրաժեշտ: 5000 դրամի թանկագին խաթեր համար մի ամբողջ հինգ տարի ստորացվելու հեռանկարը տեսնելով հանդերձ, այդ քայլին գնալը՝ գիտակցաբար կամ ոչ, դա նորմալ երևույթ չի, դրա դեմն առնելը ամիսների խնդիր չի, դրան հասնելու համար մի մեծ համակարգ է աշխատել տարիներով, մի ամբողջ պետության կարողության զգալի մաս է վատնվել դրան հասնելու համար, և ինչպե՞ս կարելի է դեմն առնել մի քանի ամսում: Լևոնը եկավ նստեց, ի՞նչ օգուտ: Էդ 5000 դրամանոց մասսան հասկանալու ա, որ էլ չի՞ կարելի վաճառել սեփական իրավունքը, մարդ լինելու աստվածատուր շնորհը: Իհարկե ոչ: Վաղն էլ Լևոնն ա իրանց 5000 բաժանելով ընտրություն կեղծելու, Լևոնը չլինի, մեկ ուրիշը լինի, էդ մեկ ուրիշն ա գնելու էդ մասսային: Ժամանակ ա պետք, որ էդ երևույթները հասկանան, որ մեկ տարի ստորացվելու, ոչ արժանապատիվ կյանք վարելու, գոյությունը մի կերպ պահպանելով ապրելու, իրենց երեխաների ապագայի համար ոչ մի դրական հեռանկար չտեսնելով ապերլու գինն ընդամենը 1000 դրամ է, եթե բաժանենք ամիսների մեջ, ապա մեկ ամսվա համար նույնիսկ հազար դրամ չի հասնում: Սրանք եթե մնացին նույն մտածելակերպին, էս դեպքում ի՞նչ կապ ունի՝ Լևոնն ա, թե սերժը: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի՝ Ղարաբաղի հարցը ոնց կլուծվի, ի՞նչ կապ ունի՝ Թուրքիայի սահմանը կբացվի, թե՝ չէ: Մի խոսքով՝ էս ա, ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա, ինչքան էլ ուզում ա տհաճ լինի, ձանձրացնող ու ինչ որ տեղ անհեռանկար:


Կուկ ջան, 5000 դրամով ձայնը վաճառելու խնդիրն էլ պիտի լիներ ընդդիմության օրակարգում, որովհետև ձայնը վաճառող այդ բազմությանը միակողմանիորեն  քաղաքացիական սկզբունքներից ու արժանապատվությունից զուրկ մասսա անվանելով ու բոլոր դժբախտությունները նրանց վրա բարդելով ընդդիմությունը միայն կարող է հաստատել իր քաղաքական թուլությունը։ Եթե մարդը 5000 դրամով իր ձայնը վաճառում է, դա նշանակում է նա չի տեսնում այն, ինչ պիտի կորցնի այդ 5000 դրամի դիմաց։ Այսինքն նրա կարծիքով ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվելու իր կյանքում, եթե նա ձայնը չվաճառի, ուստի և նախընտրել է «շնից մազ պոկելն էլ օգուտ ա» տարբերակը։ Պարզապես չի հավատացել որ ձայնը չվաճառելով ավելի լավ կյանքով է ապրելու, այդքան մի բան։ Իհարկե գուցե տգետ է, որ չի հասկացել, սակայն կարելի է և հարցին այլ կողմից նայել, որ ըննդիմությունը եթե երկրում սահմանադրական կարգ ու օրինականություն հաստատելու կուռ նպատակներ ունի, ապա որպես քաղաքական ուժ նա պարտավոր է հաշվի առնել նաև այդ տգետների մտածելակերպն ու շահերը, հակառակ պարագայում եթե մեր երկրի ժողովուրդը հիմնականում քաղաքացիական հասարակություն իրենից ներկայացներ, ապա ընդդիմությունը բացարձակապես պայքարելու խնդիր չէր էլ ունենա։ Իսկ հանրահավաքներ անելով ու հանրահավաքներում մշտական տոմս ունեցող քաղաքացիներին հերթական անգամ բացատրելով մետաքաղաքական դաշտում մեր ունեցած պոտենցիալ խնդիրներն ու վտանգները, դրանից մեր հասարակությունը քաղաքացիական չի դառնում, և չեմ կարծում, թե դրանով ընդդիմությունը ավելացնում է հաջորդ ընտրություններում հաղթելու իր հնարավորությունները։ Ճիշտ հակառակը՝ ըննդդիմությունը դոփում է տեղում, իսկ գործող իշխանությունները կատարելագործում են ժողովրդին ֆռռացնելու իրենց մեթոդները։ Կարծում եմ, որ ըննդիմությունը կոնկրետանալու մեծ խնդիր ունի, որովհետև վերացական ու ամպագոռգոռ հայտարարություններից ավել բան մինչ օրս ըննդիմությունը չի իրականացրել։ Անձամբ ես մետաքաղաքական վերլուծություններ ու հուզական քննադատական ելույթներ լսելու ցանկություն այլևս բացարձակապես չունեմ։

----------

dvgray (05.09.2009), One_Way_Ticket (05.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Կուկ ջան, 5000 դրամով ձայնը վաճառելու խնդիրն էլ պիտի լիներ ընդդիմության օրակարգում


Էս խնդիրը մշտապես եղել ա օրակարգում ու դու դա պետք է իմանայիր:
Այլ հարց է, թե ինչ ռեսուրսներ ունի ընդդիմությունն այդ խնդիրը լուծելու համար: Այ այստեղ դու էլի գիտես որ շատ քիչ ռեսուրսներ ունի, հաշվի առնելով օրինակ եթերի բացակայությունը (մենակ չասես գնանք Հանրայինի կաբելները կտրենք), բայց նախընտրում ես երկար ու բարակ «վերլուծություններ» անել:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էս խնդիրը մշտապես եղել ա օրակարգում ու դու դա պետք է իմանայիր:
> Այլ հարց է, թե ինչ ռեսուրսներ ունի ընդդիմությունն այդ խնդիրը լուծելու համար: Այ այստեղ դու էլի գիտես որ շատ քիչ ռեսուրսներ ունի, հաշվի առնելով օրինակ եթերի բացակայությունը (մենակ չասես գնանք Հանրայինի կաբելները կտրենք), բայց նախընտրում ես երկար ու բարակ «վերլուծություններ» անել:


Հարգելիս, իսկ ըննդիմությունը երբևէ եթեր ստանալու պահանջ ներկայացրե՞լ է։ Եվրոդատարանը բավարարեց Ա1+–ի հայցը ըդդնեմ ՀՀ կառավարության, ինչու՞ ըննդդիմությունը ցույց չարեց պահանջելու չեղյալ հայտարարել կառավարության օրենքում լրացում կատարելու նախագիծը, որով փաստացի Ա1+-ին «պասլատ» արեցին։ Ինչու՞ Տեր–Պետրոսյանը մերժեց Հ1–ի ու Շանթ–ի եթեր դուրս գալու բոլոր հրավերները։ 
Ասելի՞ք չուներ։

----------


## Chuk

> Հարգելիս, իսկ ըննդիմությունը երբևէ եթեր ստանալու պահանջ ներկայացրե՞լ է։ Եվրոդատարանը բավարարեց Ա1+–ի հայցը ըդդնեմ ՀՀ կառավարության, ինչու՞ ըննդդիմությունը ցույց չարեց պահանջելու չեղյալ հայտարարել կառավարության օրենքում լրացում կատարելու նախագիծը, որով փաստացի Ա1+-ին «պասլատ» արեցին։ Ինչու՞ Տեր–Պետրոսյանը մերժեց Հ1–ի ու Շանթ–ի եթեր դուրս գալու բոլոր հրավերները։ 
> Ասելի՞ք չուներ։


Տեր-Պետրոսյանի եթեր դուրս չգալը մատի փաթաթան սարքելը լավ եղանակ չի: Այստեղ կան տարբեր կարծիքներ: Անձամբ ես ու իմ նման շատերը գտնում են, որ ճիշտ է արել: Միաժամանակ չմոռանանք որ նույն հանրայինի եթերից գովազդի ժամանակ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի  խոսքը հնչել է: Ինչ վերաբերվում է նրանց ծախու հաղորդումներին մասնակցելը... ես ինքս չէի ուզի, որ դա լիներ: Այն, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասելիք միշտ ունի, գիտենք բոլորս: Բայց ինչ էր լինելու այդ հաղորդումներին: Կարուսե՞լ: Լրագրողները նորից գնային լուս ու մութ տարիներ, մազութ ու լիքը ուրիշ անիմաստ բաներ...

Ինչ վերաբերվում է եթեր պահանջելուն, ապա դա օրակարգում միշտ եղել է, Ա1+-ը միշտ եղել է ՀԱԿ ուշադրության կենտրոնում, բայց ավելին անել նրանք չեն կարող: Մենք սովորություն ունենք պահանջելու... ընդ որում պահանջելու, որ ամեն ինչը արվեր մեր քմահաճույքի համաձայն: Ենթադրենք ունենք քաղբանտարկյալներ ու ՀԱԿ-ը նրանց համար հանրահավաք է անում, դա համարելով ամենակարևորը... բայց չէ, Վիշապ ձյան գտնում ա, որ ավելի կարևոր էր եթեր պահանջելը... թեկուզ և հասկանում ա, որ չէին տալու... բայց թող պահանջեր, չէ որ պիտի Վիշապի քմահաճույքը կատարվի:

Իսկ եթերի մասով ՀԱԿ-ն ուներ ենթադրենք կաբելային հեռուստատեսություն հիմնելւո ծրագիր, որը մտադիր էր կյանքի կոչել քաղապետարանում ընտրվելու դեպքում: Չընտրվեց... ինչու՞.. որովհետև մի զգալի հատված թքած ուներ դրա վրա, ձայները 5000-ով վաճառում էին:

Վիշապ ձյա, դու ես ամեն ինչը գիտես: ՈՒղղակի անկարելին պահանջելու կողմնակից ես, իսկ ես էդ առումով ավելի ռեալիստ, թեև ես էլ եմ ռոմանտիկ  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

Վիշապ ջան, հինգ հազարով վաճառվող, անհեռատես մասսային տանել ավտոմատի առաջ կանգնացնելը մեծ ռիսկ ա պահանջում, ինչին ամեն մարդ չէ, որ կգնա: Հլը թող մանուկյան վազգենն էսքան համակիր ունենար, տես քանի պետական կառույց էր ջարդուփշուր արել, քանի հարյուր քաղբանտարկյալ էր ունեցել մինչև էսօր, ու քանի հոգի համակիր մնացած կլիներ իրա շուրջը, արդեն հայաթի բեսեդկում պետքա միտինգ աներ, Մոսկվա Կինոթատրոնի տարածքն էլ չափազանց մեծ կլիներ: Վազգենը 96-ին տենց արեց, դրա համար 98-ին ուրիշը նստեց տեղը: Ասածս ինչ ա՝ էդ քայլին գնալը չափազանց մեծ ռիսկ ա պահանջում, իսկ վրիպումը կլինի մահացու, ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս:

----------


## Վիշապ

Չուկ, մի՞թե կարծում ես եթերը այդքան անկարևոր բան է, որ դա միայն իմ քմահաճույքին կարող է բավարարել։ Փաստորեն խնդիրը 5000 դրամով ձայների ծախվելն էր, որը լուծելու համար ՀԱԿ–ը ռեսուրս  (եթեր) չուներ մարդկանց պրոպագանդելու իր ծրագրերը, իսկ եթեր չունեցավ, որովհետև մարդիկ 5000 դրամով ձայները վաճառեցին, օղակը փակվեց։ Ու եթեր պահանջելն էլ դա իմ քմահաճույքն է, եթերը երկրորդական հարց է։ Ու պետք չէր պահանջել, որովհետև իշխանությունները մեկ է չէին տալու, բայց կաբելային հեռուստատեսություն կարող է և թույլատրեին։ 




> բայց չէ, Վիշապ ձյան գտնում ա, որ ավելի կարևոր էր եթեր պահանջելը... թեկուզ և հասկանում ա, որ չէին տալու... բայց թող պահանջեր, չէ որ պիտի Վիշապի քմահաճույքը կատարվի:


Չուկ այս քո տրամաբանությամբ փաստորեն մարդիկ ճիշտ են արել, որ 5000 դրամով ծախել են ձայները, որովհետև հասկացել են, որ իրենց ընտրածը մեկ էլ չի անցնելու։
Ես քո ռեալիզմից գլուխ չեմ հանում։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, մի՞թե կարծում ես եթերը այդքան անկարևոր բան է, որ դա միայն իմ քմահաճույքին կարող է բավարարել։ Փաստորեն խնդիրը 5000 դրամով ձայների ծախվելն էր, որը լուծելու համար ՀԱԿ–ը ռեսուրս  (եթեր) չուներ մարդկանց պրոպագանդելու իր ծրագրերը, իսկ եթեր չունեցավ, որովհետև մարդիկ 5000 դրամով ձայները վաճառեցին, օղակը փակվեց։ Ու եթեր պահանջելն էլ դա իմ քմահաճույքն է, եթերը երկրորդական հարց է։ Ու պետք չէր պահանջել, որովհետև իշխանությունները մեկ է չէին տալու, բայց կաբելային հեռուստատեսություն կարող է և թույլատրեին։ 
> 
> 
> Չուկ այս քո տրամաբանությամբ փաստորեն մարդիկ ճիշտ են արել, որ 5000 դրամով ծախել են ձայները, որովհետև հասկացել են, որ իրենց ընտրածը մեկ էլ չի անցնելու։
> Ես քո ռեալիզմից գլուխ չեմ հանում։


Խոսքերի սխալ վերլուծում  :Smile: 
Ոչ մի օղակ չի փակվում:
Էսօր պարզ ա մի բան, որ մենակ հանրահավաքը խնդիր չի լուծում, բայց դա անհրաժեշտ գործոն ա: Առանց հանրահավաքի անհնար ա: Միաժամանակ պարզ ա, որ ինչքան էլ հանրահավաք անենք, եթե չեն տա, թեև դա կարևորագույն հարցերից մեկն ա: Դրա համար ՀԱԿ-ը զբաղված ա ոչ միայն հանրահավքներով, այլև այլ գործունեությամբ, որոնց մեջ են մտնում, մասնավորապես վերջին շրջանի շրջանային հավաքները:

Իմ տրամաբանությամբ խիստ սխալ էր 5000-ով վաճառվելը, բայց ի տարբերություն քեզ ես դրանում մեղավոր ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ին եմ տեսնում, որը սխալ քաղաքականություն տարավ, այլ լրիվ այլ, օբյեկտիվ գործոններ: Հեռուստատեսություն ՀԱԿ-ի օրակարգում մշտապես եղել ա, այլ հարց որ ինչ-ինչ հանգամանքներից ելնելով ոչ առաջին պլանում:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է Ա1+-ին, ապա նորից հիշեցնեմ, որ այս ամսվա կեսերին ՀՀ-ի Եվրոդատարանի որոշումը չիրականացնելու հարցը քննվելու է նախարարների խորհրդում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, հինգ հազարով վաճառվող, անհեռատես մասսային տանել ավտոմատի առաջ կանգնացնելը մեծ ռիսկ ա պահանջում, ինչին ամեն մարդ չէ, որ կգնա: Հլը թող մանուկյան վազգենն էսքան համակիր ունենար, տես քանի պետական կառույց էր ջարդուփշուր արել, քանի հարյուր քաղբանտարկյալ էր ունեցել մինչև էսօր, ու քանի հոգի համակիր մնացած կլիներ իրա շուրջը, արդեն հայաթի բեսեդկում պետքա միտինգ աներ, Մոսկվա Կինոթատրոնի տարածքն էլ չափազանց մեծ կլիներ: Վազգենը 96-ին տենց արեց, դրա համար 98-ին ուրիշը նստեց տեղը: Ասածս ինչ ա՝ էդ քայլին գնալը չափազանց մեծ ռիսկ ա պահանջում, իսկ վրիպումը կլինի մահացու, ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս:


Կներես, չեմ հասկանում թե ինչ ես ասում։ Հանրահավանքեր ու երթեր էս ժողովուրդը արել է չէ՞։ Ուզում ես ասել, հենց բան պահանջեր, ավտոմատներով հնձելու՞ էին։ Խելոք լեկցիա էին լսում, դրա համար չհնձեցի՞ն։ Բա ցույց անելու իմաստը ո՞րն է։

----------


## Վիշապ

> …Դրա համար ՀԱԿ-ը զբաղված ա ոչ միայն հանրահավքներով, այլև այլ գործունեությամբ, որոնց մեջ են մտնում, մասնավորապես վերջին շրջանի շրջանային հավաքները:


Վերին շրջանի շրջանային հավաքները դրանք հանրահավանքե՞ր են, թե այլ գործունեություն։ :Dntknw: 




> Իմ տրամաբանությամբ խիստ սխալ էր 5000-ով վաճառվելը, բայց ի տարբերություն քեզ ես դրանում մեղավոր ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ին եմ տեսնում, որը սխալ քաղաքականություն տարավ, այլ լրիվ այլ, օբյեկտիվ գործոններ: Հեռուստատեսություն ՀԱԿ-ի օրակարգում մշտապես եղել ա, այլ հարց որ ինչ-ինչ հանգամանքներից ելնելով ոչ առաջին պլանում:


Ոչ թե սխալ էր, այլ մասսայական քրեական հանցագործություններ էին Չուկ, որ համար այդ 5000 դրամանոց մարդիկ ինձ թվում է հիմա էլ չեն զղջում։ Չգիտեն թե ինչ են կորցրել, այ դրա համար։ Որտեղի՞ց պիտի իմանան։




> Ինչ վերաբերվում է Ա1+-ին, ապա նորից հիշեցնեմ, որ այս ամսվա կեսերին ՀՀ-ի Եվրոդատարանի որոշումը չիրականացնելու հարցը քննվելու է նախարարների խորհրդում:


 Հա, Իշ Ալլահ։

----------


## Chuk

> Վերին շրջանի շրջանային հավաքները դրանք հանրահավանքե՞ր են, թե այլ գործունեություն։


Հանդիպումներ պիտի գրեի: Այլ գործունեություն էր, բայց դա միայն մի օրինակն է:




> Ոչ թե սխալ էր, այլ մասսայական քրեական հանցագործություններ էին Չուկ, որ համար այդ 5000 դրամանոց մարդիկ ինձ թվում է հիմա էլ չեն զղջում։ Չգիտեն թե ինչ են կորցրել, այ դրա համար։ Որտեղի՞ց պիտի իմանան։


Արի ռեալ խոսենք:
Ոչ թե էսպիսի մեկնաբանություններով սահմանափակվենք, այլ տրամաբանենք:
Կարո՞ղ ես որևէ մեթոդ առաջարկել այդ գիտակցությունը տեղ հասցնելու, բացի ակցիաներից ու հետևողական տարվող քարոզչության միջոցով աստիճանաբար տեղ հասցնելուց: Մասնավորապես ՀԱԿ ակտիվիստ երիտասարդների ու քո տարբերությունն այն է, որ առաջինները որոշակի գործողություններ են անում այդ գիտակցությունը հասարակության հնարավորին չափ ներկայացուցիչների հասցնելու համար, դու մեղադրում ես, որ ոչ մեկը չի անում: Նույնը ընդհանուր ՀԱԿ-ի մասին: Այլ կերպ ասած մեկը փորձում է անի ու անում է, դու՝ միայն քննադատում եմ: Ի դեպ ես չեմ ակնարկում, որ դու էլանես կամ որ պետք է անես, չնայած դա շատ լավ կլիներ: Ես ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ու նրա ակտիվիստները այդ բեռն իրենց ուսերին վերցրել են, իսկ քեզ առաջարկում եմ ավելի արդյունավետ տարբերակ առաջարկել, եթե գիտես, եթե նման միտք ունես:

Խնդրում եմ հեռսուտատեսության օրինակը նորից մեջ չքցել: Ես ինքս կողմնակից եմ դրան, այդ հարցը նույն ՀԱԿ-ում բազում անգամներ քննվել է ու անհրաժեշտ պահին, համապատասխան ռեսուրս լինելու դեպքում վստահ եմ, որ կարվի:




> Հա, Իշ Ալլահ։


Հիշեցնեմ, որ ԵԽ նախարարների կոմիտեն եվրոդատարանի որոշումների կատարման ընթացքը քննելու ֆունկցիա ունի, և նաև այս մարմնի առաջիկայում Ա1+-ի հարցը քննարկելով է պայմանավորված ՀՀ իշխանությունների զգուշավորությունը:

----------


## Kuk

> Կներես, չեմ հասկանում թե ինչ ես ասում։ Հանրահավանքեր ու երթեր էս ժողովուրդը արել է չէ՞։ Ուզում ես ասել, հենց բան պահանջեր, ավտոմատներով հնձելու՞ էին։ Խելոք լեկցիա էին լսում, դրա համար չհնձեցի՞ն։ Բա ցույց անելու իմաստը ո՞րն է։


Արել է, իհարկե արել է, և էլի է անելու, պահանջել է և շարունակում է պահանջել ավազակապետության հրաժարականը: Ծեծում են, ջարդում են, փակում են, կրակում են: Մարտի մեկին ի՞նչ էին արել, որ եկան ծեծեցին, ջարդեցին, վերջում ել գնդակահարեցին, պակեցին, վախացրին, լռեցրին: Է պահանջում էին, հո ուրիշ բան չէին անում. տասը օր խախանդ միտինգ ու երթ էին անում, ոչ մեկի վրով չէին քայլում, ոչ մեկի դուռը չէին ջարդում, ոչ մեկին չէին ծեծում, բա նրանք ինչի՞ եկան ջարդեցին կրակեցին: Նշանակում ա՝ վտանգ էին չէ՞ տեսնում էդ խաղաղ միտինգներից, որ վտանգ չտեսնեին, հո հիմար չէին, որ գային տենց քաք ուտեին: Հմա էդ նույն պահանջելու տակտիկան շարունակվում ա, ձևերն ա փոխվել: Հմա ինչի՞ են Նիկոլին պահում, Սասունին պահում, մյուսներին պահում, իզուր տեղը ուզում են քաբանտարկյալ բառը մի քանի անգամ ավել լսե՞ն, չէ չէ՞, ուրեմն իրանց տենց ա չէ՞ պետք, ուրեմն իրանց խնգարումե ն չէ՞, ուրեմն ազատ արձակելն իրանց համար վտանգ ա չէ՞ ենթադրում: Լիքը քայլեր են անում իշխանություններն ընդդեմ ՀԱԿ-ի, սա նշանակում ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ը լիքը բան ա անում ընդդեմ իշխանությունների, հակառակ դեպքում կստացվի, որ իշխանությունները ոչնչին հակահարված են տալիս, բայց տենց չի լինում, հակահարվածը հարվածի պատասխան ա լինում, աննպատակ չի լինում:

----------


## Բիձա

> Վիշապ ջան, հինգ հազարով վաճառվող, անհեռատես մասսային տանել ավտոմատի առաջ կանգնացնելը մեծ ռիսկ ա պահանջում, ինչին ամեն մարդ չէ, որ կգնա: Հլը թող մանուկյան վազգենն էսքան համակիր ունենար, տես քանի պետական կառույց էր ջարդուփշուր արել, քանի հարյուր քաղբանտարկյալ էր ունեցել մինչև էսօր, ու քանի հոգի համակիր մնացած կլիներ իրա շուրջը, արդեն հայաթի բեսեդկում պետքա միտինգ աներ, Մոսկվա Կինոթատրոնի տարածքն էլ չափազանց մեծ կլիներ: Վազգենը 96-ին տենց արեց, դրա համար 98-ին ուրիշը նստեց տեղը: Ասածս ինչ ա՝ էդ քայլին գնալը չափազանց մեծ ռիսկ ա պահանջում, իսկ վրիպումը կլինի մահացու, ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս:


Եթե մարդկությունը գնացած լիներ այդ տրամաբանությամբ, այն դեռ ծառների վրայի կապիկ կլիներ:
Կյանքը պայքար է, Հաղթում է նա, ով ավելի հանդուգն է, քաջ ու պատրաստ զոհողողությունների: Մի անգամ էս կայքում արդեն նշել էի Ջեֆֆեսրսոնի հայտնի միտքը-կրկրնվեմ- "եթե ապահովությունը գերադասեցիր ազատությանը, ոչ մեկը կունենաս, ոչ էլ մյուսը":
Վազգենը պարտվեց ոչ թե այն պատճառով որ չափառ կոտրեց /կորտրվեց/, այլ որովհետև,  չգնաց մինչև վերջ: ԼՏՊ-ն պարտվեց հենց նույն պատճառով: 
Հաղթողները առաջին հերթին մեթոդապես են ադեկվատ լինում: Կարևորը հաղթելն է, հաղթողներին չեն դատում: Պարտվածներն են, որ սխալ են հանվում, և եթե կենդանի մնացին,  բանտերում են ապրում:
Էդ միայն հայկական տրամաբանությամբ են ՍՍ ու ՌՔ-ն սրիկա: Մնացած աշխարհի կարծիքով նրանք ընդամենը հայաստանում հաղթածներն են: Եվ դրա մեջ ճշմարտության կարգին դոզա կա:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (05.09.2009), REAL_ist (05.09.2009), Տրիբուն (05.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե մարդկությունը գնացած լիներ այդ տրամաբանությամբ, այն դեռ ծառների վրայի կապիկ կլիներ:
> Կյանքը պայքար է, Հաղթում է նա, ով ավելի հանդուգն է, քաջ ու պատրաստ զոհողողությունների: Մի անգամ էս կայքում արդեն նշել էի Ջեֆֆեսրսոնի հայտնի միտքը-կրկրնվեմ- "եթե ապահովությունը գերադասեցիր ազատությանը, ոչ մեկը կունենաս, ոչ էլ մյուսը":
> Վազգենը պարտվեց ոչ թե այն պատճառով որ չափառ կոտրեց /կորտրվեց/, այլ որովհետև,  չգնաց մինչև վերջ: ԼՏՊ-ն պարտվեց հենց նույն պատճառով: 
> Հաղթողները առաջին հերթին մեթոդապես են ադեկվատ լինում: Կարևորը հաղթելն է, հաղթողներին չեն դատում: Պարտվածներն են, որ սխալ են հանվում, և եթե կենդանի մնացին,  բանտերում են ապրում:
> Էդ միայն հայկական տրամաբանությամբ են ՍՍ ու ՌՔ-ն սրիկա: Մնացած աշխարհի կարծիքով նրանք ընդամենը հայաստանում հաղթածներն են: Եվ դրա մեջ ճշմարտության կարգին դոզա կա:
> Մենակ գլխիս ու պոչկեքիս չխփեք, դրանցից թուլ եմ:


Տրամաբանական ընթացքը ճիշտ է, մի քանի թերացումներով.

Չափառներ կոտրելը Վազգենին բերեց անօրինական դաշտ, որի պարագայում գրեթե անհնար էր մինչև վերջ գնալը, եթե անգամ տեղն ուրիշը լիներ:

Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ ՀԱԿ-ը դեռևս չի պարտվել ու էդպիսի միտումներ ցույց չի տալիս, քանի որ իր ընթացքից չի շեղվել ու շարունակում է պայքարը: Հանդգնությունն ու համարձակությունը չափառներ կոտրելով չեն որոշվում: Շատ ավելի կարևոր գործոններ կան, ինչպիսիք են հաստատակամությունը, նվիրվածությունը, սկզբունքայնությունը, որոնք բոլորը մեր շարժման դեպքում առկա են: Մնացածը ժամանակի խնդիր է, մի ամսվա թե 20 տարվա էական չէ: Միայն խելացնորները, իրականում, կարող են մի քանի օրում ստացվող հաղթանակ պատկերացնել, իսկ լուրջ մասսան գիտի երկարատև պայքարի իմաստը, նշանակությունն ու կարևորությունը:

----------


## Kuk

> Եթե մարդկությունը գնացած լիներ այդ տրամաբանությամբ, այն դեռ ծառների վրայի կապիկ կլիներ:
> Կյանքը պայքար է, Հաղթում է նա, ով ավելի հանդուգն է, քաջ ու պատրաստ զոհողողությունների: Մի անգամ էս կայքում արդեն նշել էի Ջեֆֆեսրսոնի հայտնի միտքը-կրկրնվեմ- "եթե ապահովությունը գերադասեցիր ազատությանը, ոչ մեկը կունենաս, ոչ էլ մյուսը":
> Վազգենը պարտվեց ոչ թե այն պատճառով որ չափառ կոտրեց /կորտրվեց/, այլ որովհետև,  չգնաց մինչև վերջ: ԼՏՊ-ն պարտվեց հենց նույն պատճառով: 
> Հաղթողները առաջին հերթին մեթոդապես են ադեկվատ լինում: Կարևորը հաղթելն է, հաղթողներին չեն դատում: Պարտվածներն են, որ սխալ են հանվում, և եթե կենդանի մնացին,  բանտերում են ապրում:
> Էդ միայն հայկական տրամաբանությամբ են ՍՍ ու ՌՔ-ն սրիկա: Մնացած աշխարհի կարծիքով նրանք ընդամենը հայաստանում հաղթածներն են: Եվ դրա մեջ ճշմարտության կարգին դոզա կա:


Անկեղծ ասած՝ մանրամասնությամբ չեմ ուսումնասիրել մարդկության պատմությունը, մարդկության զարգացման փուլերը, դրա ընթացքը, բայց ասեմ մի բան: Եթե այս մասին խոսեինք 89 թվականին, հարգելի Բիձա, դու, ամենայն հավանականության, նույն բանն էիր ասելու, այնինչ, երկու տարուց ստիպված էիր լինելու հասկանալ, որ սխալվել ես, որ թերագնահատել ես մարդկությանը, անտեղյակ ես մարդկության պատմությանը, նրա զարգացման փուլերն այնքան էլ լավ չես ուսումնասիրել, կամ այդ մասին արտահայտվել ես առանց ուսումնասիրելու:

----------

Chuk (05.09.2009), Կտրուկ (05.09.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Անկեղծ ասած՝ մանրամասնությամբ չեմ ուսումնասիրել մարդկության պատմությունը, մարդկության զարգացման փուլերը, դրա ընթացքը, բայց ասեմ մի բան: Եթե այս մասին խոսեինք 89 թվականին, հարգելի Բիձա, դու, ամենայն հավանականության, նույն բանն էիր ասելու, այնինչ, երկու տարուց ստիպված էիր լինելու հասկանալ, որ սխալվել ես, որ թերագնահատել ես մարդկությանը, անտեղյակ ես մարդկության պատմությանը, նրա զարգացման փուլերն այնքան էլ լավ չես ուսումնասիրել, կամ այդ մասին արտահայտվել ես առանց ուսումնասիրելու:


իրավիճակը ամենեվին էլ նույնը չի 89 ու հիմա: ինչ ոև եղավ այն ժամանակ, նույնը չըսպասես որ կլինի հիմա:
հիմա իրավիճակը այնպիսին է, որ հակառակը, Սերոժը ամեն օր ավելի ու ավելի է ամրանում: դա չտեսնելը քո գործն է:  Իսկ այն ժամանակ ամեն օր ավելի ու ավելի էր թուլանում ՍՍՀՄ-ի ղեկավարությունը:

----------

Ambrosine (05.09.2009), Բիձա (06.09.2009), Տրիբուն (05.09.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Եթե մարդկությունը գնացած լիներ այդ տրամաբանությամբ, այն դեռ ծառների վրայի կապիկ կլիներ:


ՈՒ մարդը երբեք ել ծառերի վրա կապիկ չի եղել։


> Կյանքը պայքար է, Հաղթում է նա, ով ավելի հանդուգն է, քաջ ու պատրաստ զոհողողությունների:


Հիմա կառավարության գլուխ կանգնած են Հայաստանի ամենա քաջ .ուժեղ ու հանդուգն մարդի՞կ։

----------


## dvgray

> Հիմա կառավարության գլուխ կանգնած են Հայաստանի ամենա քաջ .ուժեղ ու հանդուգն մարդի՞կ։


Դա հեչ էլ պարտադիր չի: լինում է որ /Սերոժի ու Քոչի նման/ սողալով ու քաման մտնելով հելնում են քիչ քիչ վերև ու մանրից գրավում են իշխանությունը:
Բայց նրանց տապալելու համար պետք է բավականին քաջություն ու կամք:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Բայց նրանց տապալելու համար պետք է բավականին քաջություն ու կամք:


նաև՝ համբերություն ու ժամանակ։

----------

Kuk (05.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> իրավիճակը ամենեվին էլ նույնը չի 89 ու հիմա: ինչ ոև եղավ այն ժամանակ, նույնը չըսպասես որ կլինի հիմա:
> հիմա իրավիճակը այնպիսին է, որ հակառակը, Սերոժը ամեն օր ավելի ու ավելի է ամրանում: դա չտեսնելը քո գործն է:  Իսկ այն ժամանակ ամեն օր ավելի ու ավելի էր թուլանում ՍՍՀՄ-ի ղեկավարությունը:


Ինչո՞վ է ամրանում, Թուրքիայի հետ սահման բացելու մասին բարբաջանքները հայլուրանման հաղորդումներով տարածելո՞վ, Ղարաբաղի հարցից Ղարաբաղին ամբողջովին դուրս նետելով հանդերձ նրա փոխարեն հարցեր լուծելո՞վ, թե՞ Ազատության Հրապարակն անժամկետ ավերակի վերածելով: Ծիծաղելի է նույնիսկ: Եթե ամրանում է, ապա ինչո՞վ է պայմանավորված քաղբանտարկյալների գոյությունը, ինչո՞ւ են ազատությունից զրկում անմեղ քաղաքացիներին, ինչո՞ւ են ամեն 20-30 հոգանոց ակցիայի դիմաց ուղարկում երկու անգամ ավելի քանակով հաստավիզ այն դեպքում, երբ ակցիայի մասնակիցներն ընդամենը 18-19 տարեկան աղջիկներ են: Ինչի՞ն են հակահարված տալիս, ի՞նչ ունեն մտածելու: Թող եղած քաղբանտարկյալներին էլ ազատ արձակեն, որ էլ ոչ ոք էդ մասով խոսելու նյութ չունենա:

----------


## dvgray

> Ինչո՞վ է ամրանում, Թուրքիայի հետ սահման բացելու մասին բարբաջանքները հայլուրանման հաղորդումներով տարածելո՞վ, Ղարաբաղի հարցից Ղարաբաղին ամբողջովին դուրս նետելով հանդերձ նրա փոխարեն հարցեր լուծելո՞վ, թե՞ Ազատության Հրապարակն անժամկետ ավերակի վերածելով: Ծիծաղելի է նույնիսկ: Եթե ամրանում է, ապա ինչո՞վ է պայմանավորված քաղբանտարկյալների գոյությունը, ինչո՞ւ են ազատությունից զրկում անմեղ քաղաքացիներին, ինչո՞ւ են ամեն 20-30 հոգանոց ակցիայի դիմաց ուղարկում երկու անգամ ավելի քանակով հաստավիզ այն դեպքում, երբ ակցիայի մասնակիցներն ընդամենը 18-19 տարեկան աղջիկներ են: Ինչի՞ն են հակահարված տալիս, ի՞նչ ունեն մտածելու: Թող եղած քաղբանտարկյալներին էլ ազատ արձակեն, որ էլ ոչ ոք էդ մասով խոսելու նյութ չունենա:


սովետ կոչված հրեշը իր ամենաամուր տարիներին ուներ բազում քաղբանտարկյալներ, իսկ մասնավորապես 1965-ի խաղաղ ցույցի մասնակիցներին էլ մինիմում 15 սուտկա պահեց բանտերում:

----------


## Kuk

> սովետ կոչված հրեշը իր ամենաամուր տարիներին ուներ բազում քաղբանտարկյալներ, իսկ մասնավորապես 1965-ի խաղաղ ցույցի մասնակիցներին էլ մինիմում 15 սուտկա պահեց բանտերում:


15 սուտկեն էսօրվա համար թիվ չի, եղբայր: Էսօրվա դրությամբ 15 սուտկեն նույնիսկ հացադուլի համար թիվ չի, ինչի՞ մասին ես խոսում: Հայաստանում մեկ շաբաթվա մեջ երկու անգամ իշխանափոխություն եղավ, դրանից անցել ա ընդամենը մեկուկես տարի, ու Հայաստանն էսօր կարող է ամո՞ւր լինել: Զավեշտի է նման: 2008 թվականի փետրվվարի 26-ին իշխանությունն անցավ տեր-Պետրոսյանին խաղաղ ճանապարհով՝ ժողովրդի կամքով, ասել է թե՝ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով, 4 օր անց արդեն նախկին իշխանությունները զիված հեղաշրջում կատարեցին՝ իշխանությունը բռնի կերպով խլելով իրական տիրոջից՝ ժողովրդից: Այսքանից և ոչ մեկը ժխտման ենթակա չէ, և այսքանն իմանալով հանդերձ պնդել, թե այսօր իշխանություններն ամուր դիրքերում են գտնվում, կատարյալ զավեշտ է, համեցեք *այստեղ*:

----------


## murmushka

գիտեք ինչն է ինձ դուր գալիս,
որ մեկ է մեր հանրահավաքը արթնացնում է, սթափեցնում, անգամ մի լավ թափ տալիս բոլորին, նույնիսկ նրանց, ովքեր արթնանում են գոռալու համար, որ ոչնչի չեք հասնի
հանրահավաքի հիմնական կարևոր նպատակներից մեկն էլ, իմ կարծիքով, հենց դա է
ուրեմն մենք հանսում ենք մեր նպատակին
իսկ մեր նպատակը երբեք զուտ իշխանափոխությունը չի եղել, մենք կերտում ենք մեր ԱԶԱՏ ԱՆԿԱԽ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԸ :Wink: 
քիչ մնաց մոռանայի 
մեկ է ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ

----------

Chuk (05.09.2009), Kuk (05.09.2009), Norton (05.09.2009), Rammer (05.09.2009), Աբելյան (06.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Տրամաբանական ընթացքը ճիշտ է, մի քանի թերացումներով.
> 
> Չափառներ կոտրելը Վազգենին բերեց անօրինական դաշտ, որի պարագայում գրեթե անհնար էր մինչև վերջ գնալը, եթե անգամ տեղն ուրիշը լիներ:
> 
> Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ ՀԱԿ-ը դեռևս չի պարտվել ու էդպիսի միտումներ ցույց չի տալիս, քանի որ իր ընթացքից չի շեղվել ու շարունակում է պայքարը: Հանդգնությունն ու համարձակությունը չափառներ կոտրելով չեն որոշվում: Շատ ավելի կարևոր գործոններ կան, ինչպիսիք են հաստատակամությունը, նվիրվածությունը, սկզբունքայնությունը, որոնք բոլորը մեր շարժման դեպքում առկա են: Մնացածը ժամանակի խնդիր է, մի ամսվա թե 20 տարվա էական չէ: Միայն խելացնորները, իրականում, կարող են մի քանի օրում ստացվող հաղթանակ պատկերացնել, իսկ լուրջ մասսան գիտի երկարատև պայքարի իմաստը, նշանակությունն ու կարևորությունը:


Ես ավելի վստահում եմ Ջեֆֆերսոնի տեսակետին, քան  լուրջ մասսայի:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ինչո՞վ է ամրանում, Թուրքիայի հետ սահման բացելու մասին բարբաջանքները հայլուրանման հաղորդումներով տարածելո՞վ, Ղարաբաղի հարցից Ղարաբաղին ամբողջովին դուրս նետելով հանդերձ նրա փոխարեն հարցեր լուծելո՞վ, թե՞ Ազատության Հրապարակն անժամկետ ավերակի վերածելով: Ծիծաղելի է նույնիսկ: Եթե ամրանում է, ապա ինչո՞վ է պայմանավորված քաղբանտարկյալների գոյությունը, ինչո՞ւ են ազատությունից զրկում անմեղ քաղաքացիներին, ինչո՞ւ են ամեն 20-30 հոգանոց ակցիայի դիմաց ուղարկում երկու անգամ ավելի քանակով հաստավիզ այն դեպքում, երբ ակցիայի մասնակիցներն ընդամենը 18-19 տարեկան աղջիկներ են: Ինչի՞ն են հակահարված տալիս, ի՞նչ ունեն մտածելու: Թող եղած քաղբանտարկյալներին էլ ազատ արձակեն, որ էլ ոչ ոք էդ մասով խոսելու նյութ չունենա:


Ոնց տեսնում եմ դու դեմ ես գերազանցող  ուժի կիրառմանը: Օրինակ ասում ես, թե ինչու են աղջկեքի դեմ  2 անգամ ավել հաստավիզ հանում:
Բայց ես էլ հանդիպակած հարցը տամ, ՍՍ-ն  ինչ իմանա որ  18-19 տարեկան աղջկերքի հետևում 18-19 տարեկան տղերք կանգնած չեն լինի՞: Իրենք իրենց մենտալիտետով են շարժվում, ինչքան էլ բացատրես, մեկ է բան  չեն հասկանալու:
Իսկ եթե դու դժգոհ ես, թե աղջկեքի դեմ ինչու են հաստավիզ տղա հանում, Դա լուրջ հարց է: 
Ինչքան գիտեմ Էդ էշերը դեռ չեն հասցրել անհրաժեշտ քանակի հաստավիզ աղջիկ բուծել, դրա համար էլ միշտ ըսենց խայտառակ են ըլնում:

----------

Տրիբուն (05.09.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուրեմն որ սենց առանց քաշվելու արտահայտվում եք, ես էլ իմ կարծիքն ասեմ. 5000 դրամով աճուրդի ելնող ժողովրդին բազմաթիվ արտոնված հանրահավաքներ են անհրաժեշտ: 5000 դրամի թանկագին խաթեր համար մի ամբողջ հինգ տարի ստորացվելու հեռանկարը տեսնելով հանդերձ, այդ քայլին գնալը՝ գիտակցաբար կամ ոչ, դա նորմալ երևույթ չի, դրա դեմն առնելը ամիսների խնդիր չի, դրան հասնելու համար մի մեծ համակարգ է աշխատել տարիներով, մի ամբողջ պետության կարողության զգալի մաս է վատնվել դրան հասնելու համար, և ինչպե՞ս կարելի է դեմն առնել մի քանի ամսում: Լևոնը եկավ նստեց, ի՞նչ օգուտ: Էդ 5000 դրամանոց մասսան հասկանալու ա, որ էլ չի՞ կարելի վաճառել սեփական իրավունքը, մարդ լինելու աստվածատուր շնորհը: Իհարկե ոչ: Վաղն էլ Լևոնն ա իրանց 5000 բաժանելով ընտրություն կեղծելու, Լևոնը չլինի, մեկ ուրիշը լինի, էդ մեկ ուրիշն ա գնելու էդ մասսային: Ժամանակ ա պետք, որ էդ երևույթները հասկանան, որ մեկ տարի ստորացվելու, ոչ արժանապատիվ կյանք վարելու, գոյությունը մի կերպ պահպանելով ապրելու, իրենց երեխաների ապագայի համար ոչ մի դրական հեռանկար չտեսնելով ապերլու գինն ընդամենը 1000 դրամ է, եթե բաժանենք ամիսների մեջ, ապա մեկ ամսվա համար նույնիսկ հազար դրամ չի հասնում: Սրանք եթե մնացին նույն մտածելակերպին, էս դեպքում ի՞նչ կապ ունի՝ Լևոնն ա, թե սերժը: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի՝ Ղարաբաղի հարցը ոնց կլուծվի, ի՞նչ կապ ունի՝ Թուրքիայի սահմանը կբացվի, թե՝ չէ: Մի խոսքով՝ էս ա, ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա, ինչքան էլ ուզում ա տհաճ լինի, ձանձրացնող ու ինչ որ տեղ անհեռանկար:


Կուկ ջան, սաղ լավ ես ասում: Հիամ սենց հարց: Որն է մեր/շարժման նպատակը ? Կառուցել իդեալական հասարակություն, որի ամեն անդամ, կամ գոնե ճնշող մեծամասնությունը լիարժեք հասկանում է կոլեկտիվ/հասարակական օպտիմալ ընտրության օգտակարությունը երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքում ու վեր է կանգնում իր նեղ անձանական/այսօրեկանա շահերից ? Եղբայր, սա ուտոպիա է: Սենց հասարակություններ չկան: Հասրակությունն ուզում է արագ, կոնկրետ ու հրանավորինս մեծ օգուտ` իր կողմից նվազագույն ծախսերով: Եթե մենք հիմա միտինգներով ուզում ենք դաստիարակչական աշխատանքով զբաղվել ու դզմզել էս մեր հասարակությունը, եղբայր, ուրեմն պատրաստավենք միտինգները մտցնել բարձրագույն կրթության ծրագրի մեջ, որպես պարտադիր առարկա, երկու ամիսը մեկ պարտադիր միտինգի հաճախելով, ու երեք տարի հետո էլ քննություն - կոնսպեկտ ԼՏՊ վերջին քսան ելույթների տեքստերից: 
Եղբայր, մեր հասարակության հիմնական խնդիրը նա է, որ ինքը առավոտից իրիկուն կյանքում, հեռուստատեսությամբ, ամեն տեղ տեսնում է, որ իր իշխանություններն ամեն ինչ գնում ու վաճառում են: Ինչի ինքը չպիտի վաճառվի ? Մենք հիմա նորմալ հասարակություն կառուցելու ճանապարհին ունենք կոնկրետ խոչընդոտ` ներկա իշպանությունները: Ու մենք ուզում ենք էտ խոչընդոտից ազտավել դաստիարակչական աշխատանքով: Էն էլ կիսապտ պռատ աշխատանքով, քանի որ հերթական քարոզին ներկայանում են ավելի ու ավելի քիչ ուսանողներ: 
Ես տենց դեպ չգիտեմ պատմության մեջ, որ հասարակության ինքանագիտակցության մակարդակը ինքն իրան բարձրանա ու հանկարծ հասարակությունը գիտակցի, որ ինքը պիտի չվաճառվի: Բոլոր հեղափոխություններն արվել են հենց այդ կիսագրագետ հասարակության ձեռքերով, ու հետո հենց այդ կիսագրագետների համար էլ գրագետները կառուցել են նորմալ պետություն: Ու հետո նորմալ պետությունը ստիպել է կիսագրագետներին հասկանալ իր իրավունքները: Ուրիշ կերպ ուղղակիչի լինում:

----------

davidus (05.09.2009), REAL_ist (05.09.2009), Բիձա (05.09.2009), Հայկօ (05.09.2009), Վիշապ (05.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Միայն խելացնորները, իրականում, կարող են *մի քանի օրում* ստացվող հաղթանակ պատկերացնել, իսկ լուրջ մասսան գիտի երկարատև պայքարի իմաստը, նշանակությունն ու կարևորությունը:


Էդ *մի քանի օրվա խոսակցությունը* պատմականորեն սկսվել է 5-րդ դարում: Վերջին անգամ այն սկսվել է ամենուշը 1999 թվի պառլամենտական ընտրությունների օրերին, և ավելի  մեծ թափ  ստացել մեր օրերում : 
Դե մոտակա 20 տարիներին էլ *էդ մի քանի* օրը մեզ էն օրն են գցելու որ ես սուս: :Shok:

----------

davidus (05.09.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչո՞վ է ամրանում, Թուրքիայի հետ սահման բացելու մասին բարբաջանքները հայլուրանման հաղորդումներով տարածելո՞վ, Ղարաբաղի հարցից Ղարաբաղին ամբողջովին դուրս նետելով հանդերձ նրա փոխարեն հարցեր լուծելո՞վ, թե՞ Ազատության Հրապարակն անժամկետ ավերակի վերածելով: Ծիծաղելի է նույնիսկ: Եթե ամրանում է, ապա ինչո՞վ է պայմանավորված քաղբանտարկյալների գոյությունը, ինչո՞ւ են ազատությունից զրկում անմեղ քաղաքացիներին, ինչո՞ւ են ամեն 20-30 հոգանոց ակցիայի դիմաց ուղարկում երկու անգամ ավելի քանակով հաստավիզ այն դեպքում, երբ ակցիայի մասնակիցներն ընդամենը 18-19 տարեկան աղջիկներ են: Ինչի՞ն են հակահարված տալիս, ի՞նչ ունեն մտածելու: Թող եղած քաղբանտարկյալներին էլ ազատ արձակեն, որ էլ ոչ ոք էդ մասով խոսելու նյութ չունենա:


Կուկ ջան, չգիտեմ ինչով ա ամրանում: Կարող ա պրոտեիններ ու վիտամիններ են ուտում ու ամեն օր զալում շատնգա են բարձրացնում: Բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ - իրանք իշխանության են: Իրանք մեզ էսօր ներկայացնում են հայ-թուրքական ու ղարաբաղյան բանակցություններում: Իրանք էսօր մեր համար ճակատագրական որոշումներ են ընդունում: Իրանք բյուջե են սարքում, հարկեր են հավաքում, ծախսեր են կատարում, թալանում են, գնումե ն կազինո, ու սենց բաներ: Մի կողմ թողնենք մեր եզրակացությունները, թե վախեցած են դրա համար էլ աղջիկների դեմ հաստավիզների են ուղարկում: Ինչ ունեն էն էլ ուղարկում են, ու ոնց կարում են նենց էլ իրենց իշխանությունը պահում են: Մարդիկ ուղղակի են հասկացել սահմանադրության "սեփականությունն անձեռնմխելի է" դրույթը: Մարդիկ պաշտպանումեն իրենց սեփականությունը:

----------

Բիձա (05.09.2009), Վիշապ (05.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> ։Հիմա կառավարության գլուխ կանգնած են Հայաստանի ամենա քաջ .ուժեղ ու հանդուգն մարդի՞կ։


Քաջ, ուժեղ և հանդուգն-ը չի ենթադրում նաև   ազնիվ. Այդ որակները կարող են նաև չհամատեղվել.

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Հիմա կառավարության գլուխ կանգնած են Հայաստանի ամենա քաջ .ուժեղ ու հանդուգն մարդի՞կ։


Այս մասին ես արդեն ուրիշ թեմայում ասել եմ: Հայաստանը փակ համակարգ չէ: Այսօր կառավարության գլխին կանգնած են Ռուսաստանին ամենաձեռնտու մարդիկ:

----------


## Բիձա

> Այս մասին ես արդեն ուրիշ թեմայում ասել եմ: *Հայաստանը փակ համակարգ չէ:* Այսօր կառավարության գլխին կանգնած են Ռուսաստանին ամենաձեռնտու մարդիկ:


Չգիտեմ թե *համակարգ* ասելով դու ինչ ի նկատի ունես: Եթե համակարգ ասելով ի նկատի ունենանք պետությունը, ապա Հայաստանը իր բոլոր պարամետրերով խիստ փակ է: Այն շատ ավելի նման է չափառ քաշած հսկողության տակ եղած ճամբարի, քան պետության: 
Մյուս կողմից էլ, այդ մարդիկ դրածո չեն, իրենք են վերցրել իշխանությունը և արդեն վերցնելուց հետո, նոր իրենց աչքաչափով քաղաքականություն են վարում դրսերում:

----------

davidus (05.09.2009), Mephistopheles (05.09.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չգիտեմ թե համակարգ ասելով դու ինչ ի նկատի ունես: Եթե համակարգ ասելով ի նկատի ունենանք պետությունը, ապա Հայաստանը իր բոլոր պարամետրերով խիստ փակ է: Այն շատ ավելի նման է չափառ քաշած հսկողության տակ եղած ճամբարի, քան պետության:


Ես էլ մի քիչ հեռու գնամ - եթե պետություն ասելով ի նկտաի ունենանք Հայաստանը, ապա Հայաստանը իր բոլոր պարամետրերով հեռու է դասական իմաստով պետություն լինելուց, որ բաց կամ փակ լինի: 
Հայաստանը էս պահին մի քանի հոգու ցեխ ա (արտադրամաս), որը շահագործում են մինչև վերջին շուռուպը: Չնայած արդեն ցեխից էլ բան չի մնացել, բոստան ա - կեսի վրա յոնջայա ցանած. մյուս կեսի վրա էլ քյալամ:

----------

Ambrosine (06.09.2009), Mephistopheles (05.09.2009), Բիձա (05.09.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կներեք օֆֆտոպի համար - արա գոնե ֆուտբոլ խաղալ իմանայինք: Նեմե'ց, հեռացի'ր:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Ես էլ մի քիչ հեռու գնամ - եթե պետություն ասելով ի նկտաի ունենանք Հայաստանը, ապա Հայաստանը իր բոլոր պարամետրերով հեռու է դասական իմաստով պետություն լինելուց, որ բաց կամ փակ լինի: 
> Հայաստանը էս պահին մի քանի հոգու ցեխ ա (արտադրամաս), որը շահագործում են մինչև վերջին շուռուպը: Չնայած արդեն ցեխից էլ բան չի մնացել, բոստան ա - կեսի վրա յոնջայա ցանած. մյուս կեսի վրա էլ քյալամ:


Էդ երկու դաշտի արանքում էլ ասֆալտ ա աերոպորտ գնալ-գալու  ու գաիշնիկների կանգնելու համար:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Զատո կարգին շախմատ ենք խաղում  :Wink:

----------


## Բիձա

> Զատո կարգին շախմատ ենք խաղում


Բա էդ ասֆալտով հենց մեր շախմատիստներից ոմանք  էլ են աերոպորտ գնում գալիս, բա ոնց:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Արի ռեալ խոսենք:
> Ոչ թե էսպիսի մեկնաբանություններով սահմանափակվենք, այլ տրամաբանենք:
> Կարո՞ղ ես որևէ մեթոդ առաջարկել այդ գիտակցությունը տեղ հասցնելու, բացի ակցիաներից ու հետևողական տարվող քարոզչության միջոցով աստիճանաբար տեղ հասցնելուց: Մասնավորապես ՀԱԿ ակտիվիստ երիտասարդների ու քո տարբերությունն այն է, որ առաջինները որոշակի գործողություններ են անում այդ գիտակցությունը հասարակության հնարավորին չափ ներկայացուցիչների հասցնելու համար, դու մեղադրում ես, որ ոչ մեկը չի անում: Նույնը ընդհանուր ՀԱԿ-ի մասին: Այլ կերպ ասած մեկը փորձում է անի ու անում է, դու՝ միայն քննադատում եմ: Ի դեպ ես չեմ ակնարկում, որ դու էլանես կամ որ պետք է անես, չնայած դա շատ լավ կլիներ: Ես ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ու նրա ակտիվիստները այդ բեռն իրենց ուսերին վերցրել են, իսկ քեզ առաջարկում եմ ավելի արդյունավետ տարբերակ առաջարկել, եթե գիտես, եթե նման միտք ունես:
> 
> Խնդրում եմ հեռսուտատեսության օրինակը նորից մեջ չքցել: Ես ինքս կողմնակից եմ դրան, այդ հարցը նույն ՀԱԿ-ում բազում անգամներ քննվել է ու անհրաժեշտ պահին, համապատասխան ռեսուրս լինելու դեպքում վստահ եմ, որ կարվի:
> 
> 
> Հիշեցնեմ, որ ԵԽ նախարարների կոմիտեն եվրոդատարանի որոշումների կատարման ընթացքը քննելու ֆունկցիա ունի, և նաև այս մարմնի առաջիկայում Ա1+-ի հարցը քննարկելով է պայմանավորված ՀՀ իշխանությունների զգուշավորությունը:


Չուկ ջան արի ռեալ խոսենք: Ես գեղացի միամիտ մարդ, ու թե էսքան ժամանակ ՀԱԿ-ի երիտասարդների կողմից ես ինչ-որ գիտակցություն եմ ստացել, ու չեմ ասում, ամոթ ինձ: Էդ գիտակցությունը հավայի բան է, էդ Նիկոլի ու մյուսների պոպուլիստական լոլոներն են, որ տակը ընդդիմության լիդերների երկչոտությունն ու թուլությունը չերևա: Էդ գիտակցությունը երբեք էլ տեղ չի հասնի, էդ գիտակցությանը գալու համար մարդիկ 20 տարի դաստիարակվում են, 10 տարի կրթություն են ստանում մնացած կյանքն էլ ապրում են դառը փորձերով: Էդ գիտակցությունը միայն իշխանությունը կարող է սերմանել օրենքով խրելով մինչև բուգը, թե քանի տոկոսն է հետո ջոկում օրենքի իմաստը, քանիսը չէ, էդ արդեն երկրորդական խնդիր է:
Հիմա արի  սարեր-ձորեր չընկնենք: Լիքը մարդ պատրաստակամ գալիս ու հավաքվում էր, թե գիտակցություն ունեին, թե չունեին չգիտեմ, բայց այդ լիքը մարդիկ կարող էին կոնկրետ պահանջներ դնել ու ժամկետներ դնել ցույցերի տեսքով, հետո թե կցրեին կամ կգյուլեին, թե պահանջները կբավարարեին այլ խնդիր էր, բայց  դա չարվեց, փոխարենը մարդիկ հուզական ելույթներ ու դասախոսություն լսեցին ցրվեցին տուն, ու հիմա դու կրկին շարունակում ես գիտակցության մասին քո «ռեալիստական» լեկցիաները այստեղ: 
ՀԱԿ-ը ողջ ժողովդրի էներգիան չկարողացավ օգտագործել, իսկ դու երիտասարդների ծանր բեռից ես խոսում, գիտակցությունից ես խոսում, որը էդպես էլ նվաստիս ուղեղը չմտավ, երևի ճամփին ծախել են, պիվա-միվա են խմել ՀԱԿ-ի ակտիվիստ երիտասարդները:

----------

REAL_ist (05.09.2009), Բիձա (05.09.2009), Տրիբուն (05.09.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Չգիտեմ թե *համակարգ* ասելով դու ինչ ի նկատի ունես: Եթե համակարգ ասելով ի նկատի ունենանք պետությունը, ապա Հայաստանը իր բոլոր պարամետրերով խիստ փակ է: Այն շատ ավելի նման է չափառ քաշած հսկողության տակ եղած ճամբարի, քան պետության: 
> Մյուս կողմից էլ, այդ մարդիկ դրածո չեն, իրենք են վերցրել իշխանությունը և արդեն վերցնելուց հետո, նոր իրենց աչքաչափով քաղաքականություն են վարում դրսերում:


Համակարգը աբստրակտ հասկացություն է, այն սահմանել ես չեմ պատրաստվում: Միայն կասեմ, որ եթե ուրիշ երկրները չխառնվեին Հայաստանի ներքին գործերին (հենց դա էլ անվանում եմ փակ համակարգ), ապա դեռ հարց է, թե ով այսօր կլիներ իշխանության գլխին:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Այս մասին ես արդեն ուրիշ թեմայում ասել եմ: Հայաստանը փակ համակարգ չէ: Այսօր կառավարության գլխին կանգնած են Ռուսաստանին ամենաձեռնտու մարդիկ:


Հարգելիս Ռուսաստանի թմբուկին չէ. թէ ով կնստի այստեղ ղեկավար.ինքը լավ գիտի. որ ով էլ նստի ՝պիտի գնա ՙԻր դուռը՚

----------


## Բիձա

> Համակարգը աբստրակտ հասկացություն է, այն սահմանել ես չեմ պատրաստվում: Միայն կասեմ, որ եթե ուրիշ երկրները չխառնվեին Հայաստանի ներքին գործերին (հենց դա էլ անվանում եմ փակ համակարգ), ապա դեռ հարց է, թե ով այսօր կլիներ իշխանության գլխին:


One_Way ջան, աշխարհում չկա մի երկիր, որի գործերին չփորձեն միջամտել ուրիշները: 
Նորմալ պետության գործն է ոչ թե ենթարկվել այդ միջամտություններին, այլ իր շահերը հետապնդել: 
Ես կարծում եմ, որ հիմա էս իշխանությունն ավելի շատ ինքն է իրեն առաջարկում, քան իրեն ստիպելով են կզացնում

----------


## Kuk

> Ոնց տեսնում եմ դու դեմ ես գերազանցող  ուժի կիրառմանը: Օրինակ ասում ես, թե ինչու են աղջկեքի դեմ  2 անգամ ավել հաստավիզ հանում:
> Բայց ես էլ հանդիպակած հարցը տամ, ՍՍ-ն  ինչ իմանա որ  18-19 տարեկան աղջկերքի հետևում 18-19 տարեկան տղերք կանգնած չեն լինի՞: Իրենք իրենց մենտալիտետով են շարժվում, ինչքան էլ բացատրես, մեկ է բան  չեն հասկանալու:
> Իսկ եթե դու դժգոհ ես, թե աղջկեքի դեմ ինչու են հաստավիզ տղա հանում, Դա լուրջ հարց է: 
> Ինչքան գիտեմ Էդ էշերը դեռ չեն հասցրել անհրաժեշտ քանակի հաստավիզ աղջիկ բուծել, դրա համար էլ միշտ ըսենց խայտառակ են ըլնում:


Թեկուզ  հետևն էլ տղեք կանգնած լինեն, լիքը, հարյուրներով, եթե ասում եք՝ ամուր են, նշանակում ա՝ վախենալու տեղ չունեն, էլ ինչի՞ են մի թեթև ծնգոցի վրա հավաքվում, ինչո՞ւմն ա կայանում խուճապը, ո՞րն ա դրա պատճառը: Անկապ տեղը ուզում են շուխուռ անե՞ն, ձև չի, չեմ հավատում, հաստատ էդքան հիմար չեն: Իրանց ձեռ ա տալիս խախանդ վիճակը, իսկ 15-20 հոգանոց ցույցը իրանց ամրությանը պետքա որ չվնասի, եթե վնասում ա, ուրեմն ամուր չեն:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Թեկուզ  հետևն էլ տղեք կանգնած լինեն, լիքը, հարյուրներով, եթե ասում եք՝ ամուր են, նշանակում ա՝ վախենալու տեղ չունեն, էլ ինչի՞ են մի թեթև ծնգոցի վրա հավաքվում, ինչո՞ւմն ա կայանում խուճապը, ո՞րն ա դրա պատճառը: Անկապ տեղը ուզում են շուխուռ անե՞ն, ձև չի, չեմ հավատում, հաստատ էդքան հիմար չեն: Իրանց ձեռ ա տալիս խախանդ վիճակը, իսկ 15-20 հոգանոց ցույցը իրանց ամրությանը պետքա որ չվնասի, եթե վնասում ա, ուրեմն ամուր չեն:


Կուկ ջան, էդտեղ էդքան խուճապի մեջ չի խնդիրը, ինչքան մի քանի պագոնավորի չափից դուրս վիզ դնելու մեջ, որ տերերին դուր գա, մնա գործին ու շարունակի թալան-մալանից օգտվել: Դրվածքն է իրենը թելադրում, իսկ քեզ թվում է, թե Սերժը սարսափահար զանգում է բազազին ու խնդրում բոլոր միջոցներով արգելակել 15-20 հոգու առաջխաղացումը հյուսիսային պողոտայի հարավ-արևմտյան լանջով դեպի նախագահի նստավայր…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թեկուզ հետևն էլ տղեք կանգնած լինեն, լիքը, հարյուրներով, եթե ասում եք՝ ամուր են, նշանակում ա՝ վախենալու տեղ չունեն, էլ ինչի՞ են մի թեթև ծնգոցի վրա հավաքվում, ինչո՞ւմն ա կայանում խուճապը, ո՞րն ա դրա պատճառը: Անկապ տեղը ուզում են շուխուռ անե՞ն, ձև չի, չեմ հավատում, հաստատ էդքան հիմար չեն: Իրանց ձեռ ա տալիս խախանդ վիճակը, իսկ 15-20 հոգանոց ցույցը իրանց ամրությանը պետքա որ չվնասի, եթե վնասում ա, ուրեմն ամուր չեն:


Կուկ ջան, համակարգը ինքը իրան իներցիայով պահում ա: Անկապ շուխուռ չի - մտածում են չթողնեն համբռգեն, հենց սկզբից դեմն առնեն: Կամ ասնեք վախեցած են, մեզ դրանից ինչ: Իրանք վաղեցած են, հարձակվում են ծեծում են, մենք վախեցած չենք, դուխներս տեղն ա, ծեծ ենք ուտում ու սուս ու փոսւ միտինգ ենք անու: Խոսքի ինչ ?? Արդեն են էլ չեմ ջոգում ինչ եմ գրում:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, սաղ լավ ես ասում: Հիամ սենց հարց: Որն է մեր/շարժման նպատակը ? Կառուցել իդեալական հասարակություն, որի ամեն անդամ, կամ գոնե ճնշող մեծամասնությունը լիարժեք հասկանում է կոլեկտիվ/հասարակական օպտիմալ ընտրության օգտակարությունը երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքում ու վեր է կանգնում իր նեղ անձանական/այսօրեկանա շահերից ? Եղբայր, սա ուտոպիա է: Սենց հասարակություններ չկան: Հասրակությունն ուզում է արագ, կոնկրետ ու հրանավորինս մեծ օգուտ` իր կողմից նվազագույն ծախսերով: Եթե մենք հիմա միտինգներով ուզում ենք դաստիարակչական աշխատանքով զբաղվել ու դզմզել էս մեր հասարակությունը, եղբայր, ուրեմն պատրաստավենք միտինգները մտցնել բարձրագույն կրթության ծրագրի մեջ, որպես պարտադիր առարկա, երկու ամիսը մեկ պարտադիր միտինգի հաճախելով, ու երեք տարի հետո էլ քննություն - կոնսպեկտ ԼՏՊ վերջին քսան ելույթների տեքստերից: 
> Եղբայր, մեր հասարակության հիմնական խնդիրը նա է, որ ինքը առավոտից իրիկուն կյանքում, հեռուստատեսությամբ, ամեն տեղ տեսնում է, որ իր իշխանություններն ամեն ինչ գնում ու վաճառում են: Ինչի ինքը չպիտի վաճառվի ? Մենք հիմա նորմալ հասարակություն կառուցելու ճանապարհին ունենք կոնկրետ խոչընդոտ` ներկա իշպանությունները: Ու մենք ուզում ենք էտ խոչընդոտից ազտավել դաստիարակչական աշխատանքով: Էն էլ կիսապտ պռատ աշխատանքով, քանի որ հերթական քարոզին ներկայանում են ավելի ու ավելի քիչ ուսանողներ: 
> Ես տենց դեպ չգիտեմ պատմության մեջ, որ հասարակության ինքանագիտակցության մակարդակը ինքն իրան բարձրանա ու հանկարծ հասարակությունը գիտակցի, որ ինքը պիտի չվաճառվի: Բոլոր հեղափոխություններն արվել են հենց այդ կիսագրագետ հասարակության ձեռքերով, ու հետո հենց այդ կիսագրագետների համար էլ գրագետները կառուցել են նորմալ պետություն: Ու հետո նորմալ պետությունը ստիպել է կիսագրագետներին հասկանալ իր իրավունքները: Ուրիշ կերպ ուղղակիչի լինում:


Տրիբուն ջան, էս ամբողջը հասկանալի ա. հիմա դու ասում ես՝ նորմալ հասարակության համար խոչընդոտ ունենք՝ իշանություններն են, համաձայն եմ, մարդկանց ստրկացրել են, ու էնքան են ստրկացրել, որ էդ մարդիկ արդեն չեն ջոկում, որ իրանք ստրուկ են, իրանք գիտեն թե մի հատ անգրագետ հաստավզի մոտ ախռանա ըլնելը, մի հատ լավ համարներով սև շուշեքով Պռադո քշելուց, զալում տրինաժոռ ծռելուց, շաուրմա ուտելուց ու վզի ծալքերը ակումբի վարկանիշների պես ավելացնելուց լավ կյանք չկա: Ղարաբաղը ծախելու մեջ վնաս չկա, որտև մեկա իրանք Ղարաբաղ չեն գնում հանգստանալու, թող սևանի ջուրը չբարձրանա, որ իրանց տերերի օբյեկտները վարի չգնա, թե չէ իրանց են ուղարկելու, ասեն գնացեք էդ ջուրը խմեք, թող ջրի մակարդակը մի երկու մետր իջնի: Էս ա, դե հիմա սրանց հավաքի բեր միտինգի, գնանք նախագահականի դուռը քացով բացենք: Չի լինելու: Վաղը ուրիշն ա էդ նույներին հավաքելու գա էդ նույն դուռը բացի: Իսկ էն հանգիստ, խելոք, սուսուփուս, խեղճ ժողովրդին չես կարա տանես ավտոմատի դեմը կանգնացնես, չեն գա, կփախնեն: Մենք փոքր պետություն ենք, մի բուռ ժողովրդով՝ կիսատ-պռատ, ինչքան մարդով դուրս գանք, երկու էդքան ռուս զինվոր կկանգնի դեմներս կկրակի: Կամ էդ հաստավզերը կկանգնեն կկրակեն, ի՞նչ ա էլ էոր, զաթո շեֆը դրա համար կպարգևատրի՝ մի երկու շաբաթ քֆուր չի տա, չի չափալախի, կթողի մեկումեջ էլ «ախպերս»-ով դիմի տղեքի մոտ, իրան լավ զգա: Պետքա քիչ-քիչ քարուքանդ անել, պետքա հարմարացնել արտաքին քաղաքականության իրադարձությունների հետ, պետքա նենց իրադարձություններ լինեն, որ տարբեր տեսակի, որակի մարդիկ ու չմարդիկ հասկանան, որ վիճակի հետույքային ա, ոչ թե հայլուրային:

----------


## Բիձա

> Թեկուզ  հետևն էլ տղեք կանգնած լինեն, լիքը, հարյուրներով, եթե ասում եք՝ ամուր են, նշանակում ա՝ վախենալու տեղ չունեն, էլ ինչի՞ են մի թեթև ծնգոցի վրա հավաքվում, ինչո՞ւմն ա կայանում խուճապը, ո՞րն ա դրա պատճառը: Անկապ տեղը ուզում են շուխուռ անե՞ն, ձև չի, չեմ հավատում, հաստատ էդքան հիմար չեն: Իրանց ձեռ ա տալիս խախանդ վիճակը, իսկ 15-20 հոգանոց ցույցը իրանց ամրությանը պետքա որ չվնասի, եթե վնասում ա, ուրեմն ամուր չեն:


Կուկ ջան, բայց  մի էջ առաջ,  50 գրառման մեջ Տրիբունը պատասխանել էր, որ
 "Մի կողմ թողնենք մեր եզրակացությունները, թե վախեցած են դրա համար էլ աղջիկների դեմ հաստավիզների են ուղարկում: Ինչ ունեն էն էլ ուղարկում են, ու ոնց կարում են նենց էլ իրենց իշխանությունը պահում են: Մարդիկ ուղղակի են հասկացել սահմանադրության "սեփականությունն անձեռնմխելի է" դրույթը: Մարդիկ պաշտպանումեն իրենց սեփականությունը"

Սրանից լավ տեսականորեն քո հարցին պատասխանելը դժվար է: 
Կարող եմ այլ կերպ էլ ձևակերպել- օրինակ
Սրանք զորք, դատախազ, սպեցնազ, սափրագլուխ ու խելքից դուս միլիցա ունեն: Բա դրանք հեչ պրակտիկ պարապմունք չանեն՞ :
Վերջիններիս մոտ ռեֆլեքս են մշակել,  հենց ծլնգոց է լինում, դրանք գնում,  ծլնգացնողին լացացնում են, որ լացողը զբաղվի արցունք սրբելով, այլ ոչ թե քյալամի կամ յոնջի բոստան մտնի:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, էդտեղ էդքան խուճապի մեջ չի խնդիրը, ինչքան մի քանի պագոնավորի չափից դուրս վիզ դնելու մեջ, որ տերերին դուր գա, մնա գործին ու շարունակի թալան-մալանից օգտվել: Դրվածքն է իրենը թելադրում, իսկ քեզ թվում է, թե Սերժը սարսափահար զանգում է բազազին ու խնդրում բոլոր միջոցներով արգելակել 15-20 հոգու առաջխաղացումը հյուսիսային պողոտայի հարավ-արևմտյան լանջով դեպի նախագահի նստավայր…


Վիշապ ջան, սերժը որ ասի՝ մի արեք, մեկա մեր վեջը չի, մենք ամուր ենք, բազազը չի անի, որտև եթե անի, էդ արդեն սերժին դուր չի գա ու ինքը էդ դեպքում կկորցնի իրա բազազի կոչումը: Ամեն ինչ վերահսկողության տակ ա: Կարողա՞ դատավորներն էլ իրանք են որոշում Ջհանգիրյանին թողեն, թե պահեն, ուզում են դուր գան տիրոջը, Ջհանգիրյանին մի երկու օր ավել են պահում: Չէ՛: իրանց ասում են՝ պահի, պահում ա, ծեծի, ծեծում ա: Ու իրանց հեչ ձեռ չի տալիս լարված մթնոլորտը, իարնց հանգիստ վիճակ ա պետք, որ հայլուրթվ հանգիստ դեմ տան ինչ որ պետքա, ոչ թե իզուր տեղը փողոցում մարդ ծեծեն, մեկ էլ Եվրոպայից մի հատ կոլոմբիե գա, ասի՝ օ՜յ, էս ինչ եք անում, չի կարելի, մի հատ էլ սրան փեշով փող տան, որ սիկ*** ըլնի ստուց:

----------


## dvgray

> Թեկուզ  հետևն էլ տղեք կանգնած լինեն, լիքը, հարյուրներով, եթե ասում եք՝ ամուր են, նշանակում ա՝ վախենալու տեղ չունեն, էլ ինչի՞ են մի թեթև ծնգոցի վրա հավաքվում, ինչո՞ւմն ա կայանում խուճապը, ո՞րն ա դրա պատճառը: Անկապ տեղը ուզում են շուխուռ անե՞ն, ձև չի, չեմ հավատում, հաստատ էդքան հիմար չեն: Իրանց ձեռ ա տալիս խախանդ վիճակը, իսկ 15-20 հոգանոց ցույցը իրանց ամրությանը պետքա որ չվնասի, եթե վնասում ա, ուրեմն ամուր չեն:


Կուկ, դու երևի խառնում ես դիկտատուրան ու դեմոկրատական պետությունը: Ես խոսում էի դիտկատուրական պետության ավելի ամրացման մասին: ինչքան ինքը ամրանում է, այնքան դիկտատուրան ամրանում է:
Դրա համար կան հասարակական ներազդման հայտնի միջոցներ: օրինակ, բռնում են մի անմեղի քացու տակ գցում: հետո անմեղը ոչ մի ձև չի կարողանում ապացուցել որ ինքը անմեղ ա ու մաքսիմում մի լավ ծեծված լինելուց հետո "անմիստիայի" են ենթարկում: դրանից հետո էն տատանվող մասսան /որը կազմում է հասարակության հիմնական մասը, ու որը տատանվում է՝  բողոքի թե չէ/ սկսում է մենակ կուխնիներում ծածուկ բողոքել, իսկ դուրսը մասնակցում է պառադների ու ասում "դառագոյ, լյուբիմիյ Լեոնիդ Իլյիչ" /կամ Սերժ եսիմինչովիչ  :LOL: /:
Մի հատ հասարակ շոու արին ու պարզ երևաց որ հասարակության մեծագույն մասի վրա իրանք արդեն ամրացած են: Էտ էսպես ասած "ամրագոտիներն"  էին: Որպես տեղեկաք,, քեզ ասեմ որ դա աբսուրդ պահանջ էր /մինչև 30-40 կմ/ժ արագության դեպքում ավելի շատ խանգարող/ ու էտ պահանջը ոչ մեկին դեռ չէր հաջողվել Երևանցուն ստիպել անել: Իսկ Սերոժը էնքան էր ամրացել, որ պրակտիկորեն մի օրվա մեջ բոլորը անցան "ամրագոտու" տակով:
Այ ամրացման համար դատելուց պետք ա սենց բաներին նայել:
Ինչքան էլ ցավալի է, բայց փաստ…

Հ.Գ. իմիջայլոց բառախաղ է ստացվում,  բայց ցավալի փաստ էր, որ
*Ամրա*գոտիները հանդիսացան *Ամրա*ցման ցուցանիշ -ինդիկատոր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վիշապ ջան, սերժը որ ասի՝ մի արեք, մեկա մեր վեջը չի, մենք ամուր ենք, բազազը չի անի, որտև եթե անի, էդ արդեն սերժին դուր չի գա ու ինքը էդ դեպքում կկորցնի իրա բազազի կոչումը: Ամեն ինչ վերահսկողության տակ ա: Կարողա՞ դատավորներն էլ իրանք են որոշում Ջհանգիրյանին թողեն, թե պահեն, ուզում են դուր գան տիրոջը, Ջհանգիրյանին մի երկու օր ավել են պահում: Չէ՛: իրանց ասում են՝ պահի, պահում ա, ծեծի, ծեծում ա: Ու իրանց հեչ ձեռ չի տալիս լարված մթնոլորտը, իարնց հանգիստ վիճակ ա պետք, որ հայլուրթվ հանգիստ դեմ տան ինչ որ պետքա, ոչ թե իզուր տեղը փողոցում մարդ ծեծեն, մեկ էլ Եվրոպայից մի հատ կոլոմբիե գա, ասի՝ օ՜յ, էս ինչ եք անում, չի կարելի, մի հատ էլ սրան փեշով փող տան, որ սիկ*** ըլնի ստուց:


Չէ Կուկ ջան, Սերժը մի անգամ ասել ա "պահում ենք իշխանությունը, համ ինձ ա պետք համ ձեզ ա ձեռ տալիս": Մնացածն արդեն իներցիայով արվում ա: Ջհանգիրյանի դատը հատուկ դեպք ա: Էս դեպքում կարող ա Սերժը մեկ ու մեջ էլ զանգում ա գլխավոր դատախազին ու դատարանի նախագահին, ու ձեռի հետ ասում ա սենց արեք կամ նենց արեք: Բայց մնացած բոլոր ման մունր դեպքերում ավազակապետություն/համակարգը ինքը իրա հասկակացած ու իմացած ձևով ինքը իրան պահում ա: Ու էտ ձևերից մեկն էլ հաստավիզներին ջահել երեխեքի վրա լարելն ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պետքա քիչ-քիչ քարուքանդ անել, պետքա հարմարացնել արտաքին քաղաքականության իրադարձությունների հետ, պետքա նենց իրադարձություններ լինեն, որ տարբեր տեսակի, որակի մարդիկ ու չմարդիկ հասկանան, որ վիճակի հետույքային ա, ոչ թե հայլուրային:


Կուկ ջան, կարող ա ճիշտ ես: Բայց էս պահին մենք քիչ-քիչ ոչ մի բան էլ քարուքանդ չենք անում: Ընդհակառակը ավելի ենք ամրացնում ավազակապետությունը: Մենք էս պահին գնալով *արտոնված* միտինգի, փաստացի լեգիտիմացնում ենք ավազակապետության որոշումները: Նույնը վերաբերվում էր նաև Երևանի ընտրություններին մասնակցելուն: Մասնակցելով մենք ավելի ենք ամրացրել իրենց դիրքերը, ու փոխարենը ոչինչ չենք շահել, բացի "հասարակությունը մեկ անգամ ևս տեսավ իշխանությունների իսկական դեմքը" արդեն ձանձրացնող հայտարարությունից: Վաղը որ միտինգի ժամանակ քաշքշուք լինի, ու մի երկու հոգու ձերբակալեն կամ ծեծեն, մի անգամ էլ կտեսնենք էտ "իսկական դեմքը": Ու ես ուժս ֆիլմեր չեմ սիրում նայել` այլանդակ դեմքերով:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, սերժը որ ասի՝ մի արեք, մեկա մեր վեջը չի, մենք ամուր ենք, բազազը չի անի, որտև եթե անի, էդ արդեն սերժին դուր չի գա ու ինքը էդ դեպքում կկորցնի իրա բազազի կոչումը: Ամեն ինչ վերահսկողության տակ ա: Կարողա՞ դատավորներն էլ իրանք են որոշում Ջհանգիրյանին թողեն, թե պահեն, ուզում են դուր գան տիրոջը, Ջհանգիրյանին մի երկու օր ավել են պահում: Չէ՛: իրանց ասում են՝ պահի, պահում ա, ծեծի, ծեծում ա: Ու իրանց հեչ ձեռ չի տալիս լարված մթնոլորտը, իարնց հանգիստ վիճակ ա պետք, որ հայլուրթվ հանգիստ դեմ տան ինչ որ պետքա, ոչ թե իզուր տեղը փողոցում մարդ ծեծեն, մեկ էլ Եվրոպայից մի հատ կոլոմբիե գա, ասի՝ օ՜յ, էս ինչ եք անում, չի կարելի, մի հատ էլ սրան փեշով փող տան, որ սիկ*** ըլնի ստուց:


Կուկ, տրամաբանությունը չեմ հասկանում, դու ի՞նչ ես ասում, իշխանությունները թույլ են, ու վախենում են, որովհետև համար ամեն տաս հոգանոց պիկետի վրա հարձակվում ծեծում ե՞ն: Ես կասեի ճիշտ հակառակը՝ չեն վախենում, դրա համար էլ ծեծում են, ու ոչ մեկ ծեծողներին պատասխանատվության չի ենթարկում, ժողովուրդն էլ արդեն չի հավաքվում աղջիկների թասիբը պահելու համար մենթերին ինքնադատաստանի ենթարկի… Էս իշխանությունները որպես ավազակների կազմակերպված բանդա լավ էլ ուժեղ են:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էս իշխանությունները որպես ավազակների կազմակերպված բանդա լավ էլ ուժեղ են:


Համաձայն եմ: Ուղղակի պարզապես ուժեղ չի լինում, լինում ա ուժեղ՝ ինչ-որ մեկից: Իրենք ընդդիմություւնից ուժեղ ե՞ն, թե՞ չէ: Որտև եթե ուժեղ են, ստացվում ա, որ ընդդիմության կոնկրետ էս մեթոդների դեմ ընդվզելը սխալ ա, որտև դրանց հակառակը ուժի մեթոդն ա, ինչը ի սկզբանե դատապարտված ա անհաջողության (ի դեպ՝ համոզված եմ, որ մարտի մեկին հեց նման մի բանի էլ ականատես եղանք): Ինչ-որ բան հաստատ պիտի փոխվի, բայց որ էդ փոփոխությունը ընդդիմության գործողությունների կոշտացումը չպիտի լինի՝ համոզված եմ, որովհետև էսօրվա դրությամբ իշխանությունը բիրտ ուժի տեսանկյունից անհամեմատ ավելի հզոր ա: Հաստավզերն էլ են շատ, ԲՏ մարդասպաններն էլ, գործ կարելու թել-ասեղն էլ իրանց ձեռն ա: Ու ուղղակի մի չնչին առիթ ա պետք՝ էդ ամեն ինչը եռակի ավելի շատ կիրառելու:

Նկատեք, ընդդիմություն եմ ասում, ոչ թե ժողովուրդ: Իմ խորին համոզմամբ՝ իշխանությունը ժողովրդից ուժեղ չի ու չի էլ կարող լինել, եթե ժողովուրդը համակարգված ու մի ուղղությամբ գործի: Ու հենց դրա համար էլ ընդդիմության էսօրվա առաջնային գործը ոչ թե հաստավիզ տփելը պիտի լինի, այլ ժողովրդին ակտիվացնելը: Լավագույն տարբերակը, իհարկե, հեռուստատեսությունը կլիներ, բայց դե սոված վախտ սոխն էլ ա միրգ. մեկ հանրահավաքը զրո հանրահավաքից ավելի լավ ա:

Ամեն դեպքում՝ պայքարը ոչ թե ձողերով ու ոզնիներով պիտի լինի, այլ ինֆորմացիոն (սկզբնական փուլում, համենայն դեպս):

----------


## Բիձա

> Տրիբուն ջան, էս ամբողջը հասկանալի ա. հիմա դու ասում ես՝ նորմալ հասարակության համար խոչընդոտ ունենք՝ իշանություններն են, համաձայն եմ, մարդկանց ստրկացրել են, ու էնքան են ստրկացրել, որ էդ մարդիկ արդեն չեն ջոկում, որ իրանք ստրուկ են, իրանք գիտեն թե մի հատ անգրագետ հաստավզի մոտ ախռանա ըլնելը, մի հատ լավ համարներով սև շուշեքով Պռադո քշելուց, զալում տրինաժոռ ծռելուց, շաուրմա ուտելուց ու վզի ծալքերը ակումբի վարկանիշների պես ավելացնելուց լավ կյանք չկա: Ղարաբաղը ծախելու մեջ վնաս չկա, որտև մեկա իրանք Ղարաբաղ չեն գնում հանգստանալու, թող սևանի ջուրը չբարձրանա, որ իրանց տերերի օբյեկտները վարի չգնա, թե չէ իրանց են ուղարկելու, ասեն գնացեք էդ ջուրը խմեք, թող ջրի մակարդակը մի երկու մետր իջնի: Էս ա, դե հիմա սրանց հավաքի բեր միտինգի, գնանք նախագահականի դուռը քացով բացենք: Չի լինելու: Վաղը ուրիշն ա էդ նույներին հավաքելու գա էդ նույն դուռը բացի: Իսկ էն հանգիստ, խելոք, սուսուփուս, խեղճ ժողովրդին չես կարա տանես ավտոմատի դեմը կանգնացնես, չեն գա, կփախնեն: Մենք փոքր պետություն ենք, մի բուռ ժողովրդով՝ կիսատ-պռատ, ինչքան մարդով դուրս գանք, երկու էդքան ռուս զինվոր կկանգնի դեմներս կկրակի: Կամ էդ հաստավզերը կկանգնեն կկրակեն, ի՞նչ ա էլ էոր, զաթո շեֆը դրա համար կպարգևատրի՝ մի երկու շաբաթ քֆուր չի տա, չի չափալախի, կթողի մեկումեջ էլ «ախպերս»-ով դիմի տղեքի մոտ, իրան լավ զգա: Պետքա քիչ-քիչ քարուքանդ անել, պետքա հարմարացնել արտաքին քաղաքականության իրադարձությունների հետ, պետքա նենց իրադարձություններ լինեն, որ տարբեր տեսակի, որակի մարդիկ ու չմարդիկ հասկանան, որ վիճակի հետույքային ա, ոչ թե հայլուրային:


Կուկ ջան, հայերիս մոտ մի քանի ֆունդամենտալ հասկացությունների  ու պրոցեսների  տարընթեռնում, թերա կամ գերագնահատում կա:
Մեզ թվում է, թե սկզբից քաղաքացիական հասարակության ձևավորումն է, հետո նոր դեմոկրատական իշխանության հաստատումը: 
Հակը կարծում է, որ  դա «սահմանադրական» ճանապարհով պետք է արվի: Էս անգամ չի ստացվի, հաջորդ անգամ կստացվի սկզբունքով: Միտինգ կանենք, էլի կանենք ու էլի կանենք ու յա էշը կսատկի, յա էշատերը:
Մենք հասարակական պրոցեսը դիտարկում ենք  ոչ թե որպես դինամիկ, բազմազան  պայքարի վիճակ, այլ որպես ստատիկ դոգմա: 
Խնդիրը ոչ թե ձևն է, այլ արդյունքը: կարևորը հնին տապալելն է, թե ինչ զիբիլ կլինի նորը դա հիմիկվա խնդիրը չի: Վատը եղավ, դրանց էլ է պետք տապալել, մինչև չձևավորվի ընտրությամբ իշխանություն փոխելու,  այլ  ոչ թե տապալելու կուլտուրան:
Աստվածաշունչն ասում է, բավարարվիր այսօրվա հոգսերով, Ժողովուրդն էլ ասում է, - լուսը կբացվի, բարին հետը: Անգլիացիք ասում են «Ամեն անգամ -մեկ քայլ»: 
Ընդիմախոսներն ասում են, չե, ստոպ,  մենք համաձայն չենք սխալ ձևերով իշխանություն վերցնելուն: Որ այդ ձևերով վերցնենք, կդառնանք ՍՍ ու ՌՔ /նաև հին ԼՏՊ/:
Ես բացարձակապես  չեմ մեղադրում կամ քննադատում ՀԱԿ-ին: Այն այդքանի էր ընդունակ: 
Հարցը այն է, որ հոգոբանորեն  ժողովուրդը նման է կնոջ: Նա հաղթողին է ձգտում և հաղթողին ենթարկվում: 
Վազգենը 96-ից հետո վերացավ որպես գործիչ ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ չափառ էր կոտրել, այլ որովհետև մեկ անգամ արդեն պարտված էր եղել: ԼՏՊ-ն էլ այս անգամ չկարողացած կրիտիկական  ուժի հասնել ու հաղթել, որովհետև բացի այն որ սահմանափակ էր մեթոդապես  շատերը  նրա մոտ հին թուլություններ էին տեսնում: 
ՌՔ-ն եկավ ու քյասար ասեց, ես եմ Հայաստանիւ աքլորը- պատասխան չեղավ ու դրա համար 12 տարի է, էս է վիճակը:
Իշխանություն վերցնելու խնդիրը մահու և կենաց պայքար է և այն  կապ չունի քաղաքակրթական արժեքների հետ: Եթե մեկը պալատական իշխանափոխության է գնում, նա վտանգում է իր կյանքը: 
Եթե ժողովուրդը մեկի առաջնորդությամբ դուրս է գալիս ներքին քաղաքական պայքարի, թե ժողովուրդը և թե լիդերը  պետք է պատրաստ լինեն զոհողությունների: Եղած իշխանությունը դա միայն ՍՍ չէ, - դա գալուստ է, լֆիկ ու հազար ու մի այլ պնակալեզ: Մարդիկ, որոնք գնում են նոր լիդերի հետ դրանք գալուստի համար հենց իր տեղի համար պայքարողներն են ու գալուստներն պատրաստ են ցանկացած մարդու հոշոտելու: Եթե ՍՍ-ի թշնամին կոնկրետ ԼՏՊ-ն է, ապա գալուստի թշնամին ողջ ընդիմությունն է- մեկ առ մեկ:
Այն որ մարտի  մեկին ԼՏՊ-ն նստած հրապարակում ծխամորճ էր ծխում, դա սխալ էր ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես 1996-ին Վազգենի  իր տանը նստելն էր սխալ: 
Նրանք պետք է անձնապես պայքարեին ու ցույց տային, որ իրենք էլ են պատրաստ զոհվելու: Հենց հիմա ԼՏՊ-ն կարող է օրը մեջ բացահայտ քֆուր կապել իշխանությունների դեմ, քացով տարբեր լակոտ-լուկուտների դռներ բացել ու կռիվ տալ: 
Դա է գործը, այլ ոչ թե են բլեֆը, թե իբր գործերի բաժանում է արված- խոսելը ՀԱԿ-ից, զոհվելը ժողովրդից:
Հասարակությունը պարտավոր է պաշտպանել իր լիդերին, բայց միայն գործող լիդերին և ոչ թե տեսականորեն հնարավորին: Հենց հիմա Նիկոլը ԼՏՊ-ից շատ ավելի լուրջ լիդերացու է, բայց ի տարբերություն, զուրկ է հասարակական պաշտպանությունից:

----------

dvgray (05.09.2009), Տրիբուն (06.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ, տրամաբանությունը չեմ հասկանում, դու ի՞նչ ես ասում, իշխանությունները թույլ են, ու վախենում են, որովհետև համար ամեն տաս հոգանոց պիկետի վրա հարձակվում ծեծում ե՞ն: Ես կասեի ճիշտ հակառակը՝ չեն վախենում, դրա համար էլ ծեծում են, ու ոչ մեկ ծեծողներին պատասխանատվության չի ենթարկում, ժողովուրդն էլ արդեն չի հավաքվում աղջիկների թասիբը պահելու համար մենթերին ինքնադատաստանի ենթարկի… Էս իշխանությունները որպես ավազակների կազմակերպված բանդա լավ էլ ուժեղ են:


Բա որ էդ ժողովուրդը նույնիսկ աղջիկների թասիբը չի գալիս պահի, դու էդ ժողովրդով ուզում ես ինչ որ բանի հասնե՞լ, դու էդ ժողովրդին կարաս տանես ավտոմատավոր հաստավզերի դեմ ու վրեքներով առաջ անցնե՞ս: Եթե էդ ա ժողովուրդը, ուրեմն էդ ժողովրդով հեղափոխություն անելուց ձեռ քաշել ա պետք ընդհանրապես:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, չգիտեմ ինչով ա ամրանում: Կարող ա պրոտեիններ ու վիտամիններ են ուտում ու ամեն օր զալում շատնգա են բարձրացնում: Բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ - իրանք իշխանության են: Իրանք մեզ էսօր ներկայացնում են հայ-թուրքական ու ղարաբաղյան բանակցություններում: Իրանք էսօր մեր համար ճակատագրական որոշումներ են ընդունում: Իրանք բյուջե են սարքում, հարկեր են հավաքում, ծախսեր են կատարում, թալանում են, գնումե ն կազինո, ու սենց բաներ: Մի կողմ թողնենք մեր եզրակացությունները, թե վախեցած են դրա համար էլ աղջիկների դեմ հաստավիզների են ուղարկում: Ինչ ունեն էն էլ ուղարկում են, ու ոնց կարում են նենց էլ իրենց իշխանությունը պահում են: Մարդիկ ուղղակի են հասկացել սահմանադրության "սեփականությունն անձեռնմխելի է" դրույթը: Մարդիկ պաշտպանումեն իրենց սեփականությունը:


Տրիբուն ջան, հասկացանք՝ անում են ամեն ինչ, որ պահեն, էդ պարզ ա, տենց էլ պետքա լինի, ոչ միայն մարդկային բնազդ ա, բայց էս ժողովուրդը չի հասկանում կամ գոնե թքած ունի Ղարաբաղյան հարցի վրա էլ, հայ-թուրքական, հայ-վրացական հարաբերությունների վրա էլ, ու չգիտի, թե ինչի համար ա գնում, դե ստրկական վիճակում ապրելն էլ տարիներով մտցվել ա ուղեղները, որ լավագույն տարբերակն ա: Եթե էս դարում մարդ կա, որ ասում ա՝ ստրուկների ժամանակ լավ էր, մարդիկ գոնե աշխատում էին, էլ ի՞նչ ես ուզում սրանից ավել, դու սրանց ուզում ես տանես լավ պետություն ունենալու համար կռվելո՞ւ, էն էլ ավտոմատների դե՞մ. չեմ հավատում, աբսուրդ ա, փախնելու են, թքած են ունենալու, ասելու են՝ մի հատ շաուրմա տուր, գնամ պատի տակ իմ համար հանգիստ զխկտվեմ: Գոնե միքիչ պրիմիտիվ բաներից դատարկ գլուխները մտցնել ա պետք՝ տանելուց առաջ, որ չփախնեն, գոնե իմանան, որ դրանից հետո մի հատ չէ, գոնե երկու հատ շաուրմա իրանք կառնեն կուտեն, ոչ թե տերը կշպրտի դեմները, կուտեն:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան արի ռեալ խոսենք: Ես գեղացի միամիտ մարդ, ու թե էսքան ժամանակ ՀԱԿ-ի երիտասարդների կողմից ես ինչ-որ գիտակցություն եմ ստացել, ու չեմ ասում, ամոթ ինձ: Էդ գիտակցությունը հավայի բան է, էդ Նիկոլի ու մյուսների պոպուլիստական լոլոներն են, որ տակը ընդդիմության լիդերների երկչոտությունն ու թուլությունը չերևա: Էդ գիտակցությունը երբեք էլ տեղ չի հասնի, էդ գիտակցությանը գալու համար մարդիկ 20 տարի դաստիարակվում են, 10 տարի կրթություն են ստանում մնացած կյանքն էլ ապրում են դառը փորձերով: Էդ գիտակցությունը միայն իշխանությունը կարող է սերմանել օրենքով խրելով մինչև բուգը, թե քանի տոկոսն է հետո ջոկում օրենքի իմաստը, քանիսը չէ, էդ արդեն երկրորդական խնդիր է:
> Հիմա արի  սարեր-ձորեր չընկնենք: Լիքը մարդ պատրաստակամ գալիս ու հավաքվում էր, թե գիտակցություն ունեին, թե չունեին չգիտեմ, բայց այդ լիքը մարդիկ կարող էին կոնկրետ պահանջներ դնել ու ժամկետներ դնել ցույցերի տեսքով, հետո թե կցրեին կամ կգյուլեին, թե պահանջները կբավարարեին այլ խնդիր էր, բայց  դա չարվեց, փոխարենը մարդիկ հուզական ելույթներ ու դասախոսություն լսեցին ցրվեցին տուն, ու հիմա դու կրկին շարունակում ես գիտակցության մասին քո «ռեալիստական» լեկցիաները այստեղ: 
> ՀԱԿ-ը ողջ ժողովդրի էներգիան չկարողացավ օգտագործել, իսկ դու երիտասարդների ծանր բեռից ես խոսում, գիտակցությունից ես խոսում, որը էդպես էլ նվաստիս ուղեղը չմտավ, երևի ճամփին ծախել են, պիվա-միվա են խմել ՀԱԿ-ի ակտիվիստ երիտասարդները:


Վիշապ ձյա, խնդրեցի ռեալանալ, իսկ դու չռեալացար:
Ես քեզ խնդրեցի պարզ ու հասարակ մի բան. եթե այլ  եղանակ ունես առաջարկելու, ասա՝ մենք էլ իմանանք: Չասեցիր: Ես քեզ ասեցի, քո ու ՀԱԿ երիտասարդների տարբերությունն էն ա, որ նրանք փորձում են մի բան անել ու անում են, իսկ դե մենակ «վերլուծություններ» ես անում: Դու սրան ինչո՞վ հակադարձեցիր. «վերլուծություններով»: Հիմա ես քեզ ինչ ասեմ: Ասեմ խնձորը խնձորենու վրա ա աճում, ասելու ես «հեռուստատեսություն», ասելու եմ տանձ տանձենու վրա ա աճում, ասելու ես. «չգրոհեցին»:

Ձյաձս, ուրի՞շ ինչ խոսեմ:
Ասենք սենց. տնեցիք լա՞վ են:
Պատասխան. Լևոնը իրա կարեցածը չարեց:

Խնդալու ա  :Wink: 

Զավեշտալիներից մեկն էլ էն ա, որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ հանրահավաքին գալու ես... քո տրամաբանությամբ՝ ջուր ծեծելու  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

Բիձա, մի քիչ կարճ գրի, որ տեսնելուց չվախենամ, կարդամ  :Sad: 
Գնամ ընդմիջման, գամ մյուս գրառումները կարդամ  :Blush:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բա որ էդ ժողովուրդը նույնիսկ աղջիկների թասիբը չի գալիս պահի, դու էդ ժողովրդով ուզում ես ինչ որ բանի հասնե՞լ, դու էդ ժողովրդին կարաս տանես ավտոմատավոր հաստավզերի դեմ ու վրեքներով առաջ անցնե՞ս: Եթե էդ ա ժողովուրդը, ուրեմն էդ ժողովրդով հեղափոխություն անելուց ձեռ քաշել ա պետք ընդհանրապես:


Այ սրանում լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ: 
Դրա համար պայքարը պետք է տարվի մեթոդապես լրիվ նոր ձևերով- ոչ թե  միլիոնավորների միտինգներով, այլ  փոքր,   ամբիցիոզ, իշխանատենչ ջահելների փոքր և գաղտնի խմբերով, որոնք ունակ կլինեն ֆիզիկապես վնասելու ցանկացած պնակալեզի: 
Քանի դեռ այս իշխանությունը ֆիզիկապես ցավ չի զգացել, այն չի զիջելու- ցավ զգաց, կկզի, ռուսների դեմ կզելուց էլ բեթար:

----------

dvgray (05.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա, մի քիչ կարճ գրի, որ տեսնելուց չվախենամ, կարդամ 
> Գնամ ընդմիջման, գամ մյուս գրառումները կարդամ


Էս գիշերվա կեսին ընդմիջում ես անում՞ :Shok: 
Համ էլ քո համար չէի գրել:  :Tongue:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, բայց  մի էջ առաջ,  50 գրառման մեջ Տրիբունը պատասխանել էր, որ
>  "Մի կողմ թողնենք մեր եզրակացությունները, թե վախեցած են դրա համար էլ աղջիկների դեմ հաստավիզների են ուղարկում: Ինչ ունեն էն էլ ուղարկում են, ու ոնց կարում են նենց էլ իրենց իշխանությունը պահում են: Մարդիկ ուղղակի են հասկացել սահմանադրության "սեփականությունն անձեռնմխելի է" դրույթը: Մարդիկ պաշտպանումեն իրենց սեփականությունը"
> 
> Սրանից լավ տեսականորեն քո հարցին պատասխանելը դժվար է: 
> Կարող եմ այլ կերպ էլ ձևակերպել- օրինակ
> Սրանք զորք, դատախազ, սպեցնազ, սափրագլուխ ու խելքից դուս միլիցա ունեն: Բա դրանք հեչ պրակտիկ պարապմունք չանեն՞ :
> Վերջիններիս մոտ ռեֆլեքս են մշակել,  հենց ծլնգոց է լինում, դրանք գնում,  ծլնգացնողին լացացնում են, որ լացողը զբաղվի արցունք սրբելով, այլ ոչ թե քյալամի կամ յոնջի բոստան մտնի:


Բիձա ջան, Տրիբունի գրածները կարդացել եմ, համարյա բոլորն էլ կարդում եմ, լավ ա գրում, հետաքրքիր ա գրում, ճիշտ բաներ ա գրում, ի տարբերություն շատերի՝ տրամաբանված ա գրում, շատ անգամ լիքը բան եմ սովորում իրա գրածներից, բայց մի առավելություն էլ ես ունեմ. էդ գրածները մի անգամ կարդալով հասկանում եմ:

Լավ չեն վախացնում, կամ էլ չեն կարում լավ վախացնեն: Շարժումը որ կա, էնքանով կա, որ լիքը մարդ հասկանում ա, որ ավտոմատով իշխանություն չեն պահում, որ կարելի ա միքիչ նյարդեր կուտակել, միքիչ խելոք մարդկանց գործի դնել, միքիչ մտածել, տավար մասսայի համար մի փոքր խելք հայթհայթել ու էդ ռեսուրսով ինչ որ բանի հասնել: Էսօրվա դրությամբ շաբաթը միք անի տարբեր ակցիաներ ու բողոքի ցույցեր ա լինում, ե՞րբ էր նման բան եղել: Սա անդադար տևական պայքար ա, սա ժողովրդին կրակի դեմ տանելու այլընտրանքն ա, սա արկածախնդրության, անհեռատեսության այլընտրանքն ա: Եթե տեսնում ես դիմացինդ առանց քո հարձակման, ինքն ա նախահարձակ լինում ֆիզիկապես, ապա միայն հիմար պետք է լինել, որ տեսնելով ֆիզիկական ուժի անհավասարությունը՝ ինքնուրույն նախահարձակ լինել: 96-ին սկի չկրակեցին էլ ժողովրդի վրա, մի երկու հատ օդ դխկցրին, ժողովուրդը գնաց տուն վախը չափելու: Հետո՞: Սենց պայքարել ա՞ լինում: Էսօրվա դրությամբ էդ պայքարից մնացել ա միայն զավեշտը, մի երկու ջարդած քիթը, վազգենի կես տոկոսանոց համակիրները, ես կասեի՝ բարեկամները: Սրան գնա՞նք:

----------


## dvgray

> Այ սրանում լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ: 
> Դրա համար պայքարը պետք է տարվի մեթոդապես լրիվ նոր ձևերով- ոչ թե  միլիոնավորների միտինգներով, այլ  փոքր,   ամբիցիոզ, իշխանատենչ ջահելների փոքր և գաղտնի խմբերով, որոնք ունակ կլինեն ֆիզիկապես վնասելու ցանկացած պնակալեզի: 
> Քանի դեռ այս իշխանությունը ֆիզիկապես ցավ չի զգացել, այն չի զիջելու- ցավ զգաց, կկզի, ռուսների դեմ կզելուց էլ բեթար:


էս մեթոդոլոգիայով Աֆղանները կզցրի անգլիացուն, սովետին, հիմա էլ ամերիկա ու հետը բոլորին:
Էս մեթոդոլիայով է գործում հյուսիասային կովկասի ու ընդանրապես ամբողջ ասիայի ամենաազատատենչ ժողովուրդը՝ չեչենները: Ու 200 տարուց ավել է, ռուսիը սպանում սպանում է, բայց մեկ ա տակ ա մնում:
Սերոժենք՞ ով դառան, որ սենց մեթոդոլոգիային դիմանան:

----------

Ambrosine (06.09.2009), Բիձա (06.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Այ սրանում լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ: 
> Դրա համար պայքարը պետք է տարվի մեթոդապես լրիվ նոր ձևերով- ոչ թե  միլիոնավորների միտինգներով, այլ  փոքր,   ամբիցիոզ, իշխանատենչ ջահելների փոքր և գաղտնի խմբերով, որոնք ունակ կլինեն ֆիզիկապես վնասելու ցանկացած պնակալեզի: 
> Քանի դեռ այս իշխանությունը ֆիզիկապես ցավ չի զգացել, այն չի զիջելու- ցավ զգաց, կկզի, ռուսների դեմ կզելուց էլ բեթար:


Դե ասա, ասա՝ տեռոր: Համաձայն եմ: Բայց սրանց էն ամենաանկապ դեմքը քսան հատ ավտոյով 80 հատ հաստավիզ ա ման տալիս, էդ տեռոր ասվածը դժվար ա անելը: Նախ պետքա տավար մասսային հասկացնել, որ պետք չի ձգտել ինչ որ իշխանագողի ճտի մոտ հաստավիզ ախռանա աշխատել, որ պետք չի էդ աստիճան ստրականալ, պետք չի երկու կոպեկի համար մտնել դրանց հաստ ու փափուկ մարմնամասերը: Տասը տարի մարդկանց ուղեղները լվացվել ա, համոզել են, ուղեղները մտցրել են, որ դա ճիշտ ա, դա վեհ գաղափար ա՝ ջպի ռույլին նստելը, լավ համարով հեռախոս ունենալը, լավ համարով ավտո ունենալը, էդ համարների գումարումից ստացված թվաքանակի չափով վզին ծալքեր կուտակելը: Տղեքը վիզ են դնում, որ գնան ազգի դավաճանների մոտ թիկնապահ աշխատեն, թիկնապահն էլ հո թիկնապահ չի՝ զուգարանի դուռն էլ պետքա բացենմ, որ մտնի ներս: Վիզ են դնում, որ գնան դրանց անվտանգությունը պահպանեն, իսկ դու ասում ես՝ տեռոր:

----------


## dvgray

> 96-ին սկի չկրակեցին էլ ժողովրդի վրա, մի երկու հատ օդ դխկցրին, ժողովուրդը գնաց տուն վախը չափելու: Հետո՞: Սենց պայքարել ա՞ լինում: Էսօրվա դրությամբ էդ պայքարից մնացել ա միայն զավեշտը, մի երկու ջարդած քիթը, վազգենի կես տոկոսանոց համակիրները, ես կասեի՝ բարեկամները: Սրան գնա՞նք:


96-ին վախ չափելու ընդիմության լիդեռները գնացին: մինչև անգամ Արշակ Սադոյանը հրապարակավ ասաց, որ ինքը ծեծվելուց ՎԱԽՈՒՄ Է: ինքը գոնե ազնիվ էր…
Իսկ ժողովուրդը էտ ժամանակ "Ազգային" ժողով կոչվող թայֆի գլուխներն էր ջարդում էտ պահին:
Ու ընդիմության մեջ եղած միակ ռիսկով մարդը Հայրիկյանն էր, որ եկավ մտավ մենակ էտ Ազգային Ժողով ու մի հատ էլ չափալախ կերավ Մհերից Սեդրակյան:
Փաստերը պետք է ճիշտ շարել  :Wink:

----------

Բիձա (06.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> էս մեթոդոլոգիայով Աֆղանները կզցրի անգլիացուն, սովետին, հիմա էլ ամերիկա ու հետը բոլորին:
> Էս մեթոդոլիայով է գործում հյուսիասային կովկասի ու ընդանրապես ամբողջ ասիայի ամենաազատատենչ ժողովուրդը՝ չեչենները: Ու 200 տարուց ավել է, ռուսիը սպանում սպանում է, բայց մեկ ա տակ ա մնում:
> Սերոժենք՞ ով դառան, որ սենց մեթոդոլոգիային դիմանան:


Վայ խեղճ ռուսներ, տեռորի են ենթարկվում հա՞: Թե՞ իրանք են արհեստական ձևով սարքում, որ գնան ջարդեն, կողքից չասեն՝ ռուսը ագրեսիվ ա, նախահարձակ ա լինում: Մեկ էլ բուշը տենց խեղճ ու կրակ գնաց մի ամբողջ պետություն վարի տվեց, թագավորին էլ ստորացնելով՝ վրեն թքելով ու միզելով կախեց, եկավ: Հեքիաթներ ա:

----------


## dvgray

> Դե ասա, ասա՝ տեռոր: Համաձայն եմ: Բայց սրանց էն ամենաանկապ դեմքը քսան հատ ավտոյով 80 հատ հաստավիզ ա ման տալիս, էդ տեռոր ասվածը դժվար ա անելը: Նախ պետքա տավար մասսային հասկացնել, որ պետք չի ձգտել ինչ որ իշխանագողի ճտի մոտ հաստավիզ ախռանա աշխատել, որ պետք չի էդ աստիճան ստրականալ, պետք չի երկու կոպեկի համար մտնել դրանց հաստ ու փափուկ մարմնամասերը: Տասը տարի մարդկանց ուղեղները լվացվել ա, համոզել են, ուղեղները մտցրել են, որ դա ճիշտ ա, դա վեհ գաղափար ա՝ ջպի ռույլին նստելը, լավ համարով հեռախոս ունենալը, լավ համարով ավտո ունենալը, էդ համարների գումարումից ստացված թվաքանակի չափով վզին ծալքեր կուտակելը: Տղեքը վիզ են դնում, որ գնան ազգի դավաճանների մոտ թիկնապահ աշխատեն, թիկնապահն էլ հո թիկնապահ չի՝ զուգարանի դուռն էլ պետքա բացենմ, որ մտնի ներս: Վիզ են դնում, որ գնան դրանց անվտանգությունը պահպանեն, իսկ դու ասում ես՝ տեռոր:


ասում ես հասկացնել՞  :LOL: 
հասարակությունը միայն մի ձև ա հասկանում: Դա վախն է: 
կարգին երկրներում վախում են օրենքից: իսկ դիկատատուականում՝ մարդուց: իսկ դիկտատուրայի մեջ եղածներն էլ մի վախ ունեն, եթե դա կա: դա տեռորն է:

----------


## Chuk

> Այ սրանում լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ: 
> Դրա համար պայքարը պետք է տարվի մեթոդապես լրիվ նոր ձևերով- ոչ թե  միլիոնավորների միտինգներով, այլ  փոքր,   ամբիցիոզ, իշխանատենչ ջահելների փոքր և գաղտնի խմբերով, որոնք ունակ կլինեն ֆիզիկապես վնասելու ցանկացած պնակալեզի: 
> Քանի դեռ այս իշխանությունը ֆիզիկապես ցավ չի զգացել, այն չի զիջելու- ցավ զգաց, կկզի, ռուսների դեմ կզելուց էլ բեթար:


Ճիշտ ես ասում: Հանաքը դեն ճիշտ ես ասում: Այս տիպի պայքարը գրագետ կազմակերպելու դեպքում Սերժենց հաղթել հնարավոր ա էս եղանակով:

Հըբը հետո՞:
Սերժի փոխարեն ակավ Սերժին հաղթած ամբիցիոզ Վալոդիկը, ով ունակ ա ֆիզիկապես վնասելու ուզած ընդդիմացողի ու հիմա էլ ինքը սկսեց կզզցնել սաղին: Հըբը հետո՞  :Smile: 


Իսկ էն, որ քո ասածը Սերժենց հաղթելու միակ տարբերակը չէ, անձամբ իմ ու շատերիս համար պարզ է: Ու քաղաքակիրթ, հաստատուն, օրինական պայքարով թեկուզ երկարատև կտրվածքով կարելի ա հասնել դրան, հետևաբար էդ ուղին բռնել ենք:

Եթե առանձին ամբիցիոզների ջարդող-փշրողների խումբ կհավաքվի, թող իրանք էլ իրենց մեթոդով պայքարեն, կարող եք ասենք դու ու Վիշապն էլ իրանց մաս կազմեք, եթե իհարկե ուզեք, մենք էլ ստիպված հիմա էլ ձեր դեմ կպայքարենք, ու ուշ թե շուտ, մեկ է, մեր ուզածին կհասնենք  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> 96-ին վախ չափելու ընդիմության լիդեռները գնացին: մինչև անգամ Արշակ Սադոյանը հրապարակավ ասաց, որ ինքը ծեծվելուց ՎԱԽՈՒՄ Է: ինքը գոնե ազնիվ էր…
> Իսկ ժողովուրդը էտ ժամանակ "Ազգային" ժողով կոչվող թայֆի գլուխներն էր ջարդում էտ պահին:
> Ու ընդիմության մեջ եղած միակ ռիսկով մարդը Հայրիկյանն էր, որ եկավ մտավ մենակ էտ Ազգային Ժողով ու մի հատ էլ չափալախ կերավ Մհերից Սեդրակյան:
> Փաստերը պետք է ճիշտ շարել


Վերջը ժողովուրդը գնաց չէ՞: Գանց տուն ու էլ դուրս չեկավ, բա ինչի՞ դուրս չեկավ: Ինչի՞ էր մարտի մեկին Լևոնը վեր ընգել Օպեռայում մենակով, որ մյուս օրը ասեր՝ միտիգ, մարդիկ գային, ոչ թե ասեին՝ դու փախար, մենք ծեծվանք, հիմա ասում ես՝ միտի՞նգ: Այսինքն որ մարտի մեկի ցերեկը հավաքվեցին դեսպանատան մոտ, էդ Լևոնի ճիշտ քայլերն էր, Լևոնի չփախնելն էր, իրա ասածին տեր կանգնելն էր՝ փետրվարի 20-ին ասեց՝ «Կանգնած ե՞ք, մինչև վե՞րջ, ես էլ եմ կանգնած, մինչև վերջ..»: Ու կանգնեց, ժողովուրդն էլ կանգնեց էնքան մինչև կրակեցին, դրանից հետո էլի կանգնում ա, էլի դուրս ա գալիս փողոց, էլի ծեծ ա ուտում, էլի նստում ա, բայց չի լռում: Երբ որ կլռի, կասի՝ համաձայն ենք էս կյանքին, հանդուրժում ենք էս ռեժիմի ապօրինությունները, կասեք՝ սխալ մեթոդ էր:

----------


## dvgray

> Վայ խեղճ ռուսներ, տեռորի են ենթարկվում հա՞: Թե՞ իրանք են արհեստական ձևով սարքում, որ գնան ջարդեն, կողքից չասեն՝ ռուսը ագրեսիվ ա, նախահարձակ ա լինում: Մեկ էլ բուշը տենց խեղճ ու կրակ գնաց մի ամբողջ պետություն վարի տվեց, թագավորին էլ ստորացնելով՝ վրեն թքելով ու միզելով կախեց, եկավ: Հեքիաթներ ա:


ի՞նչ ա հեքիաթ: դու գիտես՞ ինչքան զինվոր ա օրական/շաբաթական զոհվում Աֆղանստանում: Էս էտ դեպքերի հետ անկապ Կանադայից մենակ օրական զինվոր է սպանվում:

----------


## Kuk

> ասում ես հասկացնել՞ 
> հասարակությունը միայն մի ձև ա հասկանում: Դա վախն է: 
> կարգին երկրներում վախում են օրենքից: իսկ դիկատատուականում՝ մարդուց: իսկ դիկտատուրայի մեջ եղածներն էլ մի վախ ունեն, եթե դա կա: դա տեռորն է:


Դե եթե հասկացնելը ծիծաղելի ա քո համար, էլ ի՞նչ ունես մտածելու, ինչի՞ համար ես մտահոգվում, ո՞ւմ համար: Եթե կարծումե ս՝ էդքան անասուն ա, էլ ի՞նչ ունես մտածելու, դե անասուն ա էլի, մի օր կմորթեն կվերացնեն:

----------


## Kuk

> ի՞նչ ա հեքիաթ: դու գիտես՞ ինչքան զինվոր ա օրական/շաբաթական զոհվում Աֆղանստանում: Էս էտ դեպքերի հետ անկապ Կանադայից մենակ օրական զինվոր է սպանվում:


Ու ինչի՞ ա սպանվում, ո՞վ ա սպանում: Ես չգիտեմ, ես հազիվ ստեղինն եմ իմանում, որտև պաշտոնականը լրիվ ուրիշ ա, պետքա ծանոթով բանով իմանաս, հազիվ էդ եմ իմանում, Աֆղանստանում էլ ծանոթ չունեմ, պաշտոնականին էլ չեմ հավատում: Է մեր մոտ էլ ա լիքը զինվոր սպանվում, ասում են՝ ադրբեջանցիք խփեցին, է հետո՞: Զինվորի տնեցիք էլ ասում են՝ բա ինչի՞ ա դիակի վրա բռնության հետքեր, ասում են՝ որ կրակել են, ընգել գետնին գհլորվել ա, գնում տեսնում են դեպքի վայրը հարթ տարածություն ա, ո՞նց ա գլորվել.. և այլն: Կամ մեկին հոսանքն ա խփում, գնում տեսնում են բռոնւթյան հետքեր կա դիակի վրա: մեկն էլ էս քանի օր առաջ սպանվեց: Անկապ պաշտոնական սուտ լուրերին չեմ անդրադառնում, անհետաքրքիր ա, դրանք իմ ահամար փաստեր չեն:

----------


## Բիձա

> Եթե տեսնում ես դիմացինդ առանց քո հարձակման, ինքն ա նախահարձակ լինում ֆիզիկապես, ապա միայն հիմար պետք է լինել, որ տեսնելով ֆիզիկական ուժի անհավասարությունը՝ ինքնուրույն նախահարձակ լինել: 96-ին սկի չկրակեցին էլ ժողովրդի վրա, մի երկու հատ օդ դխկցրին, ժողովուրդը գնաց տուն վախը չափելու: Հետո՞: Սենց պայքարել ա՞ լինում: Էսօրվա դրությամբ էդ պայքարից մնացել ա միայն զավեշտը, մի երկու ջարդած քիթը, վազգենի կես տոկոսանոց համակիրները, ես կասեի՝ բարեկամները: Սրան գնա՞նք:


Կուկ ջան, ի տարբերություն քեզ, բիձեքը վատ հասկացող են: Էս մեջբերածը լավ չեմ հասկացել:
Ես երբ եմ ասել ժողովուրդը դուրս գա դեմ-առ դեմ բացահայտ պայքարի՞: 
Դեմ -առ -դեմը հիմիկվա պայմաններում իհարկե էշություն է: Ասիմետրիկ լիքը գործ կա: Եթե համեմատելու լինես ընդիմադիր ժողովուրդ- իշխանական պնակալեզ  թվային հարաբերակցությունը, ապա կստացվի ամենաքիչը 1000-1: Շատերը կասեն, թե հարաբերակցությունը գոնե 5-10 տոկոս է, բայց այդպես չէ, այդ   թաղի խառոշու- ընկերոջ -քավորի  ընտանիքը, կամ ստից պաշտոնյաների ընտանիքները որոնք ընտրություններին ստիպված իշխանության թիմից է խաղում, իրականում չեզոք է ամենափոքր իսկ վտանգի դեպքում: 
Խնդիրը այդ 0,1 տոկոսին, -իշխանության իսկական հենարանին վախեցնելն է: Այդ 0,1 տոկոսը Հայաստանում կազմում է 2000 մարդ, որը իսկապես պատրաստ է արյուն թափելու: 
Հետագա վերլուծությունը եթե անենք, ապա կպարզվի, որ այդ 2000-ն  էլ մի 50-100 շեֆի կռիշեքի տակ են և ենթակա են նրանց հրամաններին: Էդ 100-ը վաղուց են իրենց ողջ ունեցվացքը դուրս  հանել Հայաստանից: Եթե դրանցից որևէ մեկը վարի գնաց, մյուս 99-ը առնետավազքով են կողմնորոշվելու: 
Այսինքն ՍՍ-ի հայաաստանով մեկ տարածած  ֆիզիկական տեռորը դա ընդամենը  հզորության միմիկրիա է, որը նպատակ ունի վախեցնելու ժողովրդին և ոգևորելու յուրայիններին, թե ինքն է դրության տերը: 
Միտինգը շատ վաղուց արդեն վախի աղբյուր չէ: Այն չի աշխատելու, քանի որ նոր մոտեցում չի պահանջում- ոստիկան, սափրագլուխ-ծեծ/ջարդ-դատախազ-բանտ: 
Այլ, ասիմետրիկ բան   պետք է արվի, որ  գործը առաջ գնա:

----------


## dvgray

> Դե եթե հասկացնելը ծիծաղելի ա քո համար, էլ ի՞նչ ունես մտածելու, ինչի՞ համար ես մտահոգվում, ո՞ւմ համար: Եթե կարծումե ս՝ էդքան անասուն ա, էլ ի՞նչ ունես մտածելու, դե անասուն ա էլի, մի օր կմորթեն կվերացնեն:


ո՞վ ա անասուն   :Shok:  դու լրիվ ուրիշ բան ես հասկացել: վախը, դա ոչ միայն անասնական բնազդ է, այլ նաև մարդկային հատկանիշ: հակառակը, ով որ վախ չունի, նա ինչ որ իմաստով աննորմալ է:
հասարակություն երկարաժամկետ կառավարվում է վախի ազդեցության տալ: դա նորություն չէ: 
Օրինակ որտեղ կուզես, եվրոպա թե ամերիկա: Ժողովուրդը վախենում է օրենքից: բոլոր էլ ունեն այնպիսի մեքենաներ, որոնք քշելը կայֆ է 200-ի տակ: բայց բոլոր արագընթաց մայրուղիներում մեծ-մեծ գրված է, որ եթե արագություն գերազանցում ես 50կմ/ժ, ապա տուգանքը 10 000 դոլար է:
ու գիտեն/գիտենք  որ հերիք է "հերոսություն" անես, վիդեոյով նկարվում ես ու մի երեք րոպեից կանգացնելու են:
…
սա հիմա դու անասունություն ես համարում՞: իսկ ես վախը համարում եմ նորմալ հասարակական կարգուկանոնի պահպանման մեխանիզմ:

----------

Բիձա (06.09.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ու ինչի՞ ա սպանվում, ո՞վ ա սպանում: Ես չգիտեմ, ես հազիվ ստեղինն եմ իմանում, որտև պաշտոնականը լրիվ ուրիշ ա, պետքա ծանոթով բանով իմանաս, հազիվ էդ եմ իմանում, Աֆղանստանում էլ ծանոթ չունեմ, պաշտոնականին էլ չեմ հավատում: Է մեր մոտ էլ ա լիքը զինվոր սպանվում, ասում են՝ ադրբեջանցիք խփեցին, է հետո՞: Զինվորի տնեցիք էլ ասում են՝ բա ինչի՞ ա դիակի վրա բռնության հետքեր, ասում են՝ որ կրակել են, ընգել գետնին գհլորվել ա, գնում տեսնում են դեպքի վայրը հարթ տարածություն ա, ո՞նց ա գլորվել.. և այլն: Կամ մեկին հոսանքն ա խփում, գնում տեսնում են բռոնւթյան հետքեր կա դիակի վրա: մեկն էլ էս քանի օր առաջ սպանվեց: Անկապ պաշտոնական սուտ լուրերին չեմ անդրադառնում, անհետաքրքիր ա, դրանք իմ ահամար փաստեր չեն:


ստեղ պաշտոնականից նաև կա *մամուլ*, որի հիմնական դարդ ու ցավը էտ պաշտոնականին ու պաշտոնյաին կզցնել ա: ընենց որ ես լիովին իրանց հավատում եմ, ու հլա հակառակը, մտածում եմ որ շատ են խոսում: շաաաատ շատ: մի հատ ճանջ ա սատկում, օրերով իրա սատկելու մասին տարբեր վկաներ ոն ճարում ու պատմում-պատմում:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, հայերիս մոտ մի քանի ֆունդամենտալ հասկացությունների  ու պրոցեսների  տարընթեռնում, թերա կամ գերագնահատում կա:
> Մեզ թվում է, թե սկզբից քաղաքացիական հասարակության ձևավորումն է, հետո նոր դեմոկրատական իշխանության հաստատումը: 
> Հակը կարծում է, որ  դա «սահմանադրական» ճանապարհով պետք է արվի: Էս անգամ չի ստացվի, հաջորդ անգամ կստացվի սկզբունքով: Միտինգ կանենք, էլի կանենք ու էլի կանենք ու յա էշը կսատկի, յա էշատերը:
> Մենք հասարակական պրոցեսը դիտարկում ենք  ոչ թե որպես դինամիկ, բազմազան  պայքարի վիճակ, այլ որպես ստատիկ դոգմա: 
> Խնդիրը ոչ թե ձևն է, այլ արդյունքը: կարևորը հնին տապալելն է, թե ինչ զիբիլ կլինի նորը դա հիմիկվա խնդիրը չի: Վատը եղավ, դրանց էլ է պետք տապալել, մինչև չձևավորվի ընտրությամբ իշխանություն փոխելու,  այլ  ոչ թե տապալելու կուլտուրան:
> Աստվածաշունչն ասում է, բավարարվիր այսօրվա հոգսերով, Ժողովուրդն էլ ասում է, - լուսը կբացվի, բարին հետը: Անգլիացիք ասում են «Ամեն անգամ -մեկ քայլ»: 
> Ընդիմախոսներն ասում են, չե, ստոպ,  մենք համաձայն չենք սխալ ձևերով իշխանություն վերցնելուն: Որ այդ ձևերով վերցնենք, կդառնանք ՍՍ ու ՌՔ /նաև հին ԼՏՊ/:
> Ես բացարձակապես  չեմ մեղադրում կամ քննադատում ՀԱԿ-ին: Այն այդքանի էր ընդունակ: 
> Հարցը այն է, որ հոգոբանորեն  ժողովուրդը նման է կնոջ: Նա հաղթողին է ձգտում և հաղթողին ենթարկվում: 
> ...


Բիձա ջան, լավ տեղը տեղին ենցն երկարոտ գրել ես, կարդացի, ընկալեցի, բավականին շատ հարցեր առաջացան, բայց հնարավորինս կարճ կապեմ, քիչ հարց տամ. ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում Լևոնին ինչ որ լակոտի նստատեղին քացով խփելուց, ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում մարտի մեկի առավոտյան Լևոնի պայքարը, որ ասում ես՝ ծխամորճ ծխելը սխալ էր, բա ի՞նչ աներ, գնար սկսեր էդ զինվորներին չափալախելը՞: Եղբայր, հասկացիր, թե ինչ բարքեր են այսօր, ամենացածրաստիճան պագոնավորն անգամ թքած ունի, թե Լևոնը պատերազմ հաղթած զորքերի գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատար է, Հ.Հ. առաջին նախագահ է, ձեռները ոլորում են, հետը դեմ առ դեմ քյալլա են տալիս, ինքը կիրթ խոսում ա, իրան մի հատ թափթված բաշիբոզուկ լկտի ձևով պատասխանում, խոսքերից կախվում ա լակոտավարի: Նայի նախագահական ընտրությունների նախընտրականի ժամանակվա վիդեոները յութուբիում, թե ոնց ա Կորյունիվրայի Համաժողովրդական Շարժաման կենտրոնական շտաբի դիմաց մի հատ մենթ քյալլա տալիս Հ.Հ. նախկին նախագահի հետ: Նիկոլն իրանից մեծ վտանգ ա ներկայացնում, դրա համար պահում են բանտում, Նիկոլը տասը օր՝ մարտի մեկն էլ ներառյալ մի քանի հարյուր հազարանոց հանրահավաքներ էր վարում, դաշնակների միտինգին հլը նայի, մի ամբողջ հարյուրամյա, կներես արտահայտությանս համար՝ կուսակցության մեջ մի միտինգ վարող չկա, խոսում են, լսելդ չի գալիս, ականջներդ փոշմանում են, որ ականջ են ծնվել:

----------


## Kuk

> ո՞վ ա անասուն   դու լրիվ ուրիշ բան ես հասկացել: վախը, դա ոչ միայն անասնական բնազդ է, այլ նաև մարդկային հատկանիշ: հակառակը, ով որ վախ չունի, նա ինչ որ իմաստով աննորմալ է:
> հասարակություն երկարաժամկետ կառավարվում է վախի ազդեցության տալ: դա նորություն չէ: 
> Օրինակ որտեղ կուզես, եվրոպա թե ամերիկա: Ժողովուրդը վախենում է օրենքից: բոլոր էլ ունեն այնպիսի մեքենաներ, որոնք քշելը կայֆ է 200-ի տակ: բայց բոլոր արագընթաց մայրուղիներում մեծ-մեծ գրված է, որ եթե արագություն գերազանցում ես 50կմ/ժ, ապա տուգանքը 10 000 դոլար է:
> ու գիտեն/գիտենք  որ հերիք է "հերոսություն" անես, վիդեոյով նկարվում ես ու մի երեք րոպեից կանգացնելու են:
> …
> սա հիմա դու անասունություն ես համարում՞: իսկ ես վախը համարում եմ նորմալ հասարակական կարգուկանոնի պահպանման մեխանիզմ:


Եթե վախը չափազանց է, ապա դա բերում է ստրկամտության, որն էլ անասնական է՝ ձրի աշխատանք, մենակ թե ստամոքսը դատարկ չլինի:

----------


## dvgray

> Եթե վախը չափազանց է, ապա դա բերում է ստրկամտության, որն էլ անասնական է՝ ձրի աշխատանք, մենակ թե ստամոքսը դատարկ չլինի:


ոչ: վախին զուգահեռ գործում է արդարության հատկանիշը, որի համար արդեն ժողովուրդները արյուն են տվել ու զոհել են իրենց ամենալավագույներին : Այ առանց  արդարության ՝ միայն վախի վրա հիմնաված՝ դա հայկական, ադրբեջանական իրականությունն է: Կոռուպցիա, կաշառք, անողնաշարավորներ, ու ընդանրապես ՝ շուրջ բոլորը միաբջիջավորներ

----------

Բիձա (06.09.2009), Տրիբուն (06.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> ականջներդ փոշմանում են, որ ականջ են ծնվել:


 :Hands Up:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, ի տարբերություն քեզ, բիձեքը վատ հասկացող են: Էս մեջբերածը լավ չեմ հասկացել:
> Ես երբ եմ ասել ժողովուրդը դուրս գա դեմ-առ դեմ բացահայտ պայքարի՞: 
> Դեմ -առ -դեմը հիմիկվա պայմաններում իհարկե էշություն է: Ասիմետրիկ լիքը գործ կա: Եթե համեմատելու լինես ընդիմադիր ժողովուրդ- իշխանական պնակալեզ  թվային հարաբերակցությունը, ապա կստացվի ամենաքիչը 1000-1: Շատերը կասեն, թե հարաբերակցությունը գոնե 5-10 տոկոս է, բայց այդպես չէ, այդ   թաղի խառոշու- ընկերոջ -քավորի  ընտանիքը, կամ ստից պաշտոնյաների ընտանիքները որոնք ընտրություններին ստիպված իշխանության թիմից է խաղում, իրականում չեզոք է ամենափոքր իսկ վտանգի դեպքում: 
> Խնդիրը այդ 0,1 տոկոսին, -իշխանության իսկական հենարանին վախեցնելն է: Այդ 0,1 տոկոսը Հայաստանում կազմում է 2000 մարդ, որը իսկապես պատրաստ է արյուն թափելու: 
> Հետագա վերլուծությունը եթե անենք, ապա կպարզվի, որ այդ 2000-ն  էլ մի 50-100 շեֆի կռիշեքի տակ են և ենթակա են նրանց հրամաններին: Էդ 100-ը վաղուց են իրենց ողջ ունեցվացքը դուրս  հանել Հայաստանից: Եթե դրանցից որևէ մեկը վարի գնաց, մյուս 99-ը առնետավազքով են կողմնորոշվելու: 
> Այսինքն ՍՍ-ի հայաաստանով մեկ տարածած  ֆիզիկական տեռորը դա ընդամենը  հզորության միմիկրիա է, որը նպատակ ունի վախեցնելու ժողովրդին և ոգևորելու յուրայիններին, թե ինքն է դրության տերը: 
> Միտինգը շատ վաղուց արդեն վախի աղբյուր չէ: Այն չի աշխատելու, քանի որ նոր մոտեցում չի պահանջում- ոստիկան, սափրագլուխ-ծեծ/ջարդ-դատախազ-բանտ: 
> Այլ, ասիմետրիկ բան   պետք է արվի, որ  գործը առաջ գնա:


Եվ բոլոր տարբերակները համարելով սխալ և անիմաստ, առաջարկում եք տեռորը: Ու շատ հեշտ ա, գիտե՞ս: Ես ու դու տանը կնստենք, Լևոնը կիլլերներ կվարձի սրանց հերը կանիծի, ես ու դու էլ կյանքը կվայելենք: Տենց չի լինելու, հետո էլ ես ու դու ենք Լևոնի դեմ տեռոր անելու, որտև Լևոնը ասելու ա՝ դուք ի՞նչ եք արել որ, ես եմ արել, ինքս իմ կիլլերների հետ, թպրտաք, ձեզ էլ կվերացնեմ: Ու գնաց էլի մի քսան տարի բռնապետություն: եթե ժողովուրդը ձեռները լվա, ուրեմն բան չի փոխվելու: Ժողովրդի հետ բռնի ուժով իշխանափոխություն անելը ես գերադասում եմ տեռորից, որտև էդ անտեր դառած սահմանադրությունը ձևական չի, որ պետքա ժողովուրդը լինի իշխանության տերը, պետքա ժողովուրդն իրա ձեռով վերցնի անձին դնի նախագահ, ասի սենց կանես, նենց կանես: Թեչէ ժողովուրդը քաշվի մի կողմ իրանք տեռորով իրար հարցերը լուծեն, է հենա մենք էլ թողենք գնանք էլի ստեղից, էլ ի՞նչ ենք հանդիսատեսի դերում մնացել: Իրանք են, մի կտոր հողի համար իրար են կրակում, գնանք՝ հանկարծ մեզ էլ պատահական մի պուլյա չկպնի:

----------

Chuk (06.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Եթե վախը չափազանց է, ապա դա բերում է ստրկամտության, որն էլ անասնական է՝ ձրի աշխատանք, մենակ թե ստամոքսը դատարկ չլինի:


Այ սա Ճիշտ է: 
Մնաց անենք մյուս տրամաբանական քայլը: -քանի տոկոսն է, որ արդեն ստրկամիտ է՞:
Եթե 100-ից հանած այդ տոկոսը դա հենց միտինգավոր մասսան է, ուրեմն արդեն վաղուց հայաստանում իրար դեմ կանգնած են միլիցա-սափրագլուխ- լֆիկենք մի կողմից ու  միտինգը մյուս կողմից: Այլ ռեսուրս չկա,-ստրուկներ են, յան տված:
Եթե իրար դեմ կանգնած ուժերը  թվապես  հավասար են, կամ նույն կարգի են, - ես եմ սխալ:  
եթե 2 կարգ տարբերություն կա հոգուտ ժողովրդի, ես եմ ճիշտ: 
Եթե տարբերությունը հոգուտ իշխանավորի է,-փախանք: :Bad:

----------


## Chuk

> Այ սա Ճիշտ է: 
> Մնաց անենք մյուս տրամաբանական քայլը: -քանի տոկոսն է, որ արդեն ստրկամիտ է՞:
> Եթե 100-ից հանած այդ տոկոսը դա հենց միտինգավոր մասսան է, ուրեմն արդեն վաղուց հայաստանում իրար դեմ կանգնած են միլիցա-սափրագլուխ- լֆիկենք մի կողմից ու  միտինգը մյուս կողմից: Այլ ռեսուրս չկա,-ստրուկներ են, յան տված:
> Եթե իրար դեմ կանգնած ուժերը  թվապես  հավասար են, կամ նույն կարգի են, - ես եմ սխալ:  
> եթե 2 կարգ տարբերություն կա հոգուտ ժողովրդի, ես եմ ճիշտ: 
> Եթե տարբերությունը հոգուտ իշխանավորի է,-փախանք:


Հավասարությունն ունի հետևյալ տեսքը.
*100 - ստրկամիտներ > միտինգավորներ*
ու չնայած սրան արդեն վաղուց. 



> արդեն վաղուց հայաստանում իրար դեմ կանգնած են միլիցա-սափրագլուխ- լֆիկենք մի կողմից ու  միտինգը մյուս կողմից:

----------


## Kuk

> ո՞վ ա անասուն   դու լրիվ ուրիշ բան ես հասկացել: վախը, դա ոչ միայն անասնական բնազդ է, այլ նաև մարդկային հատկանիշ: հակառակը, ով որ վախ չունի, նա ինչ որ իմաստով աննորմալ է:
> հասարակություն երկարաժամկետ կառավարվում է վախի ազդեցության տալ: դա նորություն չէ: 
> Օրինակ որտեղ կուզես, եվրոպա թե ամերիկա: Ժողովուրդը վախենում է օրենքից: բոլոր էլ ունեն այնպիսի մեքենաներ, որոնք քշելը կայֆ է 200-ի տակ: բայց բոլոր արագընթաց մայրուղիներում մեծ-մեծ գրված է, որ եթե արագություն գերազանցում ես 50կմ/ժ, ապա տուգանքը 10 000 դոլար է:
> ու գիտեն/գիտենք  որ հերիք է "հերոսություն" անես, վիդեոյով նկարվում ես ու մի երեք րոպեից կանգացնելու են:
> …
> սա հիմա դու անասունություն ես համարում՞: իսկ ես վախը համարում եմ նորմալ հասարակական կարգուկանոնի պահպանման մեխանիզմ:


Էդ վախ չպետքա լինի է, էդ պետքա հաշվարկ լինի,որ էս խախտումը չանեմ, հանկարծ մի շաբաթվա քրտանաջան աշխատանքս չտանեմ տուգանք մուծեմ, ոչ թե՝ 11-ից հետո մեքենայի մագը չբարձրացնեմ, որ բերետները չգան քաշքշուք սարքեն, մի երկու հատ դեմքիս խփեն, կապտի աչքիս տակ, հետո էլ տանեմ համ տուգանքը մուծեմ, համ էլ գան թևերս ոլորեն տանեն աած լաավ ջարդեն, ասեն՝ էդ բերետի ուսից բրդել ես հա՞, էդ բերետի մոր կուսաթաղանթը վնասված ա, քֆուր ես տվել հա՞: Այսինքն՝ վախը էս դեպքում անասնական ա, ստեղ հաշվարկն ա մարդկային, գիտակցությունն ա մարդկային: Անասուն չեն, որ ճիպոտով տուտուզին հարված չստանալու համար խելոք մնան, մարդ են, պետքա գիտակցելով խելոք մնան: Գոնե մի բանով պետքա չէ՞ տարբերվել անասունից, ու էդ մի բանը թող ուղեղը լինի, գիտակցությունը լինի, էդ էլ չլինի, էլ ի՞նչը պետքա լինի:

----------


## Բիձա

> *Ժողովրդի հետ բռնի ուժով իշխանափոխություն անելը ես գերադասում եմ տեռորից,* :


Էդ բռնի ասածդ որն ա՞: Քիչ առաջ գրել էիր թե ստրկամտություն է համատարած: 
Սպարտակ-ային ռեսուրսդ որն է՞:
Նույն բանը չենք ասում՞

----------


## dvgray

> Եվ բոլոր տարբերակները համարելով սխալ և անիմաստ, առաջարկում եք տեռորը: Ու շատ հեշտ ա, գիտե՞ս: Ես ու դու տանը կնստենք, Լևոնը կիլլերներ կվարձի սրանց հերը կանիծի, ես ու դու էլ կյանքը կվայելենք: Տենց չի լինելու, հետո էլ ես ու դու ենք Լևոնի դեմ տեռոր անելու, որտև Լևոնը ասելու ա՝ դուք ի՞նչ եք արել որ, ես եմ արել, ինքս իմ կիլլերների հետ, թպրտաք, ձեզ էլ կվերացնեմ: Ու գնաց էլի մի քսան տարի բռնապետություն: եթե ժողովուրդը ձեռները լվա, ուրեմն բան չի փոխվելու: Ժողովրդի հետ բռնի ուժով իշխանափոխություն անելը ես գերադասում եմ տեռորից, որտև էդ անտեր դառած սահմանադրությունը ձևական չի, որ պետքա ժողովուրդը լինի իշխանության տերը, պետքա ժողովուրդն իրա ձեռով վերցնի անձին դնի նախագահ, ասի սենց կանես, նենց կանես: Թեչէ ժողովուրդը քաշվի մի կողմ իրանք տեռորով իրար հարցերը լուծեն, է հենա մենք էլ թողենք գնանք էլի ստեղից, էլ ի՞նչ ենք հանդիսատեսի դերում մնացել: Իրանք են, մի կտոր հողի համար իրար են կրակում, գնանք՝ հանկարծ մեզ էլ պատահական մի պուլյա չկպնի:


Կուկ, կներես  :Smile: , բայց դու մի կատաստրոֆիկ սխալ ես անում գրածներիտ մեջ: լրիվ մոռանում ես որ կա կուսակցություն ասած "միավորումը": ու էտ կուսակցություննը է կերտում արտաքին ու ներքին քաղաքականությունը: նաև անցնում տեռորի, ինքանպաշտպանության, հարձակման և այլն:
ինչ՞ կապ ունի ժողովուրդը: ժողովուրդը մի մասսա է, որտեղ կամ տարբեր "միավորումներ" ու նաև անհատներ, որոնք ոչ մեկի հետ միություն չեն կազմել՝ /օրինակ փողոցի մուրացկանը/:
հիմա ոչ մեկը չի ասում, որ քաղաքականությամբ պետք է զբաղվի ծրագրավորողը կամ մարշրուտնու շոֆեռը: քաղաքականությունը քաղաքական կուսակցության գործ է:
ու նաև էտ կուսակցությունը պետք է ապահովի ընտրությունների ազատ, ու արդար անցկացումը, այլ ոչ թե հացի գործարանուն այդ օրը հաց թխող հացթուխը:
ընդանրապես մեր հասասրակության աննոռմալ պահվածքի մեջ նաև դա է առկա, որ կուսակցությունը երբ ուզում ա, տեր ա, իսկ երբ դժվար ա, "ժողովուրդ, տեր կանգնեք ձեր քվեներին": ՏՈ տեր կանգնելը որն ա՞: էտ էլ ա՞ ձեր ասած սահմանադրության մեջ գրված, որ պետք ա ժողովուրդը "տեր կանգնի…"

----------

Բիձա (06.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Այ սա Ճիշտ է: 
> Մնաց անենք մյուս տրամաբանական քայլը: -քանի տոկոսն է, որ արդեն ստրկամիտ է՞:
> Եթե 100-ից հանած այդ տոկոսը դա հենց միտինգավոր մասսան է, ուրեմն արդեն վաղուց հայաստանում իրար դեմ կանգնած են միլիցա-սափրագլուխ- լֆիկենք մի կողմից ու  միտինգը մյուս կողմից: Այլ ռեսուրս չկա,-ստրուկներ են, յան տված:
> Եթե իրար դեմ կանգնած ուժերը  թվապես  հավասար են, կամ նույն կարգի են, - ես եմ սխալ:  
> եթե 2 կարգ տարբերություն կա հոգուտ ժողովրդի, ես եմ ճիշտ: 
> Եթե տարբերությունը հոգուտ իշխանավորի է,-փախանք:


Գլխաքանակով առավելությունն իհարկե ժողովրդի կողմն է, մի քանի անգամ ավել, մի քանի տասնյակ անգամ ավել, բայց ֆիզիկապես, բռնի ուժով ժողովուրդն էդ ռեսուրսը չունի, կամ ունի էնքանով, որ մարտի մեկի զոհերի տասը չափով առնվազն զոհ պետքա տա: Ո՞վ կլինի ռիսկ անողը ժողովրդին էդ քայլին տանելու, և արդյո՞ք կլինի այդպիսի մեկ, թե ոչ, հարց է: վազգեն մանուկյանի կանջը կանչի: Եվ արդյո՞ք դա ճիշտ կլինի, կտանի այնտեղ, որտեղ ուզում էինք գնալ, թե ոչ, սա էլ ամենակարևոր հարցը:

----------


## Chuk

> Կուկ, կներես , բայց դու մի կատաստրոֆիկ սխալ ես անում գրածներիտ մեջ: լրիվ մոռանում ես որ կա կուսակցություն ասած "միավորումը": ու էտ կուսակցություննը է կերտում արտաքին ու ներքին քաղաքականությունը: նաև անցնում տեռորի, ինքանպաշտպանության, հարձակման և այլն:
> ինչ՞ կապ ունի ժողովուրդը: ժողովուրդը մի մասսա է, որտեղ կամ տարբեր "միավորումներ" ու նաև անհատներ, որոնք ոչ մեկի հետ միություն չեն կազմել՝ /օրինակ փողոցի մուրացկանը/:
> հիմա ոչ մեկը չի ասում, որ քաղաքականությամբ պետք է զբաղվի ծրագրավորողը կամ մարշրուտնու շոֆեռը: քաղաքականությունը քաղաքական կուսակցության գործ է:
> ու նաև էտ կուսակցությունը պետք է ապահովի ընտրությունների ազատ, ու արդար անցկացումը, այլ ոչ թե հացի գործարանուն այդ օրը հաց թխող հացթուխը:
> ընդանրապես մեր հասասրակության աննոռմալ պահվածքի մեջ նաև դա է առկա, որ կուսակցությունը երբ ուզում ա, տեր ա, իսկ երբ դժվար ա, "ժողովուրդ, տեր կանգնեք ձեր քվեներին": ՏՈ տեր կանգնելը որն ա՞: էտ էլ ա՞ ձեր ասած սահմանադրության մեջ գրված, որ պետք ա ժողովուրդը "տեր կանգնի…"


Դիվի, կներես, բայց մի կատաստրոֆիկ սխալ ես անում գրածների*դ* մեջ:

Կուսակցությունը քո ասածները անելու համար պիտի ունենա ժողովրդի աջակցությունը, հենք ունենա:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ, կներես , բայց դու մի կատաստրոֆիկ սխալ ես անում գրածներիտ մեջ: լրիվ մոռանում ես որ կա կուսակցություն ասած "միավորումը": ու էտ կուսակցություննը է կերտում արտաքին ու ներքին քաղաքականությունը: նաև անցնում տեռորի, ինքանպաշտպանության, հարձակման և այլն:
> ինչ՞ կապ ունի ժողովուրդը: ժողովուրդը մի մասսա է, որտեղ կամ տարբեր "միավորումներ" ու նաև անհատներ, որոնք ոչ մեկի հետ միություն չեն կազմել՝ /օրինակ փողոցի մուրացկանը/:
> հիմա ոչ մեկը չի ասում, որ քաղաքականությամբ պետք է զբաղվի ծրագրավորողը կամ մարշրուտնու շոֆեռը: քաղաքականությունը քաղաքական կուսակցության գործ է:
> ու նաև էտ կուսակցությունը պետք է ապահովի ընտրությունների ազատ, ու արդար անցկացումը, այլ ոչ թե հացի գործարանուն այդ օրը հաց թխող հացթուխը:
> ընդանրապես մեր հասասրակության աննոռմալ պահվածքի մեջ նաև դա է առկա, որ կուսակցությունը երբ ուզում ա, տեր ա, իսկ երբ դժվար ա, "ժողովուրդ, տեր կանգնեք ձեր քվեներին": ՏՈ տեր կանգնելը որն ա՞: էտ էլ ա՞ ձեր ասած սահմանադրության մեջ գրված, որ պետք ա ժողովուրդը "տեր կանգնի…"


Դիվ ջան, մի սխալ էլ ես նկատեցի, ասե՞մ: Ուրեմն՝ կուսակցությունը չի, որ պետքա տեր կանգնի, պետքա տեր կանգնի իրավապահ համակարգը, որը էսօրվա դրությամբ հաստավզերի բանդայի ա վերածվել ու չի անում իր գործը: Իսկ կուսակցությունը դա երբևէ անելու ընդունակ չի լինելու, ոչ մի կուսակցություն: Եթե մի կուսակցություն էդքան ռեսուրս ունենա, որ պետության իրավապահ համակարգից հզոր լինի, էլ ինչի՞ ա ինքը ընտրություններին ընդդիմադիր կեցվածքով մասնակցող կուսակություն, հենա վաղուց արդեն իշխանության կլիներ՝ առանց ժողովրդի քվեների: Ասածս ինչ ա՝ ժողովրդի քվեն պետքա պահի իրավապահ մարմինը, եթե չի պահում, դա պետքէ անի ժողովուրդը, ուրիշ ոչ մեկ չի գա անի՝ ոչ կոլոմբիեն, ոչ էն մյուս թիթիզ եվրոպացիները:

----------


## Բիձա

> Հըբը հետո՞:
> Սերժի փոխարեն ակավ Սերժին հաղթած ամբիցիոզ Վալոդիկը, ով ունակ ա ֆիզիկապես վնասելու ուզած ընդդիմացողի ու հիմա էլ ինքը սկսեց կզզցնել սաղին: Հըբը հետո՞


Հըբը-ների պատասխանը ես նախապես տվել էի քո ընդմիջումից առաջ իր ծավալով քեզ վախեցրած գրառման մեջ: :Ok:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ասածս ինչ ա՝ ժողովրդի քվեն պետքա պահի իրավապահ մարմինը, եթե չի պահում, *դա պետքէ անի ժողովուրդը,* ուրիշ ոչ մեկ չի գա անի՝ ոչ կոլոմբիեն, ոչ էն մյուս թիթիզ եվրոպացիները:


Ոնց՞ :Shok:

----------


## Chuk

> Հըբը-ների պատասխանը ես նախապես տվել էի քո ընդմիջումից առաջ իր ծավալով քեզ վախեցրած գրառման մեջ:


Հա, էդ կարդալու համար դեռ ընդմիջում ա, սպասում եմ գնաք քնելու, հանգիստ կարդամ, պատասխանեմ, որ իմ պատասխանին ձեր պատասխանները գոնե վաղը կարդամ, թե չէ էսօր բռնելու եմ մեկը դու մի տաս էջանոց բան էլ ես գրելու, դե գնա խեղճ Չուկ ամբողջ ժամանակդ դրան տրամադրի: Գոնե օրը մի էդպիսի նյութ լինի, էլի ոչինչ  :Blush: 

Բայց անեմ գուշակություն, որ ես հըբըներիս պատասխան չեմ գտնելու գրածիդ մեջ: Եթե սխալված լինեմ, ամենայն անկեղծությամբ կխոստովանեմ  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվի, կներես, բայց մի կատաստրոֆիկ սխալ ես անում գրածների*դ* մեջ:
> 
> Կուսակցությունը քո ասածները անելու համար պիտի ունենա ժողովրդի աջակցությունը, հենք ունենա:


իմ սխալը չուղղվող սխալ ա,  :Sad:  ես ինկատի ունեմ գրածներ*տ*  :Smile: 
իսկ աջակցությունը, դա ժողովուրդը հայտնում է իրեն ընտրություննրի ժամանակ, կամ էլ դրանց արանքում կուսակցության համար տարբեր նվիրատվություններ տալով կամ էլ որպես կամավոր մասնակցելով տարբեր ակցիաների:
մնացածը կուսակցության ֆունկցիան է: ու եթե նրա մասնագիտություն քաղաքական դաշտն է, ապա թող բարի լինի իրա գործը անի: ես իմ գործը անելուց Լևոնին չեմ դիմում չէ՞ որ արի ինձ օգնի միասին գրենք էս ծրագիրը  :Jpit: 
ու արդյունքում էլ եթե Լևոնը հաղթի, ինքը ա ունենալու իշխանությունն ու փառքը ու ապրելու ա թագավորական պալատներում, իսկ իմ մնալու ա էն, ինչ որ էր մինչ էտ /լավագույն դեպքում  :Smile: /

----------

Բիձա (06.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Ոնց՞


Միտինգ անելով: Անհանդուրժողականություն ցուցաբերելով, ընդվզմամբ, անհնազանդությամբ:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բայց անեմ գուշակություն, որ ես *հըբըներիս պատասխան չեմ գտնելու գրածիդ մեջ:*


Իհարկե, կասկած չկա

----------


## Բիձա

> Միտինգ անելով: Անհանդուրժողականություն ցուցաբերելով, ընդվզմամբ, անհնազանդությամբ:


Հես տարի ու կես ա արվում է: Արդյունքը՞

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ ջան, մի սխալ էլ ես նկատեցի, ասե՞մ: Ուրեմն՝ կուսակցությունը չի, որ պետքա տեր կանգնի, պետքա տեր կանգնի իրավապահ համակարգը, որը էսօրվա դրությամբ հաստավզերի բանդայի ա վերածվել ու չի անում իր գործը: Իսկ կուսակցությունը դա երբևէ անելու ընդունակ չի լինելու, ոչ մի կուսակցություն: Եթե մի կուսակցություն էդքան ռեսուրս ունենա, որ պետության իրավապահ համակարգից հզոր լինի, էլ ինչի՞ ա ինքը ընտրություններին ընդդիմադիր կեցվածքով մասնակցող կուսակություն, հենա վաղուց արդեն իշխանության կլիներ՝ առանց ժողովրդի քվեների: Ասածս ինչ ա՝ ժողովրդի քվեն պետքա պահի իրավապահ մարմինը, եթե չի պահում, դա պետքէ անի ժողովուրդը, ուրիշ ոչ մեկ չի գա անի՝ ոչ կոլոմբիեն, ոչ էն մյուս թիթիզ եվրոպացիները:


Կուկ ջան  :Smile:  կուսակցությունը պետք ա *տարանջատի*: չթողնի որ պետական տարբեր օղակներ միանան ու կազմեն թայֆեք ու հանցավոր խմբավորումներ: կուսակցությանը այս գործում պետք է օգնեն Մամուլը:
իսկ էսօր պրակտիկորեն պետական հյանցավոր խմբավորումները կուլ են տվել նաև էս օղակները՝ "կուսակցությունը" ու "Մամուլը":

----------


## Chuk

> իմ սխալը չուղղվող սխալ ա,  ես ինկատի ունեմ գրածներ*տ* 
> իսկ աջակցությունը, դա ժողովուրդը հայտնում է իրեն ընտրություննրի ժամանակ, կամ էլ դրանց արանքում կուսակցության համար տարբեր նվիրատվություններ տալով կամ էլ որպես կամավոր մասնակցելով տարբեր ակցիաների:
> մնացածը կուսակցության ֆունկցիան է: ու եթե նրա մասնագիտություն քաղաքական դաշտն է, ապա թող բարի լինի իրա գործը անի: ես իմ գործը անելուց Լևոնին չեմ դիմում չէ՞ որ արի ինձ օգնի միասին գրենք էս ծրագիրը 
> ու արդյունքում էլ եթե Լևոնը հաղթի, ինքը ա ունենալու իշխանությունն ու փառքը ու ապրելու ա թագավորական պալատներում, իսկ իմ մնալու ա էն, ինչ որ էր մինչ էտ /լավագույն դեպքում /


Ակցիաներին մասնակցելով, այո, ինչպես նաև կոչերին, հորդորներին հետևելով և այլն: Իսկ ես ինչ-որ չնկատեցի, որ Կուկը ասում ա, որ հացթուխ Համոն պիտի վեր կենա ու ժողովրդին առաջնորդի:  Էսպես թե էնպես, եթե ենթադրենք անհնազանդություն լինի, դա որևէ քաղաքական ուժ (դու ասա կուսակցություն, ես ասեմ քաղաքական ուժ) պիտի կազմակերպի, ղեկավարի: Որոշ դեպքերում, իհարկե, ինքնաբուխ ա լինում:

Ու Կուկն ասում էր, ոչ թե դա ա տարբերակը, որքան ես նկատեցի, այլ որ այդ տարբերակը նախընտրելի է տեռորից: Տարբերությունը մեծ ա, չէ՞: Գրածդ անտեղի էր, չէ՞:

*հ.գ.* Ամեն անգամ «ծնունդ*դ* շնորհավոր» գրելուց հիշիր, թե *Դ*իվիգրեյ նիկն ինչ տառով ա սկսվում  :Blush:

----------


## dvgray

> Միտինգ անելով: Անհանդուրժողականություն ցուցաբերելով, ընդվզմամբ, անհնազանդությամբ:


անհնազանդ, նշանակում է  չհնազանդվել չէ՞
օրինակ, թող Լևոնը հայտարարի, որ ժողովուրդ, սկսում ենք անհնազանդության ակցիա: ոչ մեկս ամրագոտի չենք կապում,, ոչ մեկս հարկեր չենք մուծում, ու ընդանրապես թքած ունենք էս անօրինական պետության բոլոր օրերնքների վրա  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Հես տարի ու կես ա արվում է: Արդյունքը՞


Արդյունքներից մեկն էն ա, հարգելիդ իմ Բիձա, որ ամեն որոշում կայացնելուց մեր շունչը ծոծրակին զգում ա, անշուշտ հիմա դժվար ա պնդելը, բայց դրա արդյունքում սանձարձակությունն ավելի քիչ ա, քան կլիներ հանրահավաքների բացակայության դեպքում: Արդյունքն էն ա, որ մեր ֆոնում փաստահավաք խումբը կարողացավ «ազատ» գործել ու մարտի 1-ն ըստ էության ողջ հանրության ու աշխարհի համար բացահայտել, թող որ պաշտոնապես դեռ պետական թղթերի վրա գրված չլինի, արդյունքն էն ա, որ քաղբանտարկյալների զգալի մասը ներկայումս բանտերում նստած լինելու փոխարեն դրսում են՝ շարժման մեջ, արդյունքն էն ա, հարգելիդ իմ Բիձա, որ մի հատ հանրավաքի մասին լուրը էսպիսի թեժ քննարկումների առիթ ա դառնում ամեն ծակուծուկում, արդյունքն էն ա, որ սև ու սպիտակի տարանջատումը գնալով հստականում ա: Ոչ մի բռնապետ, իրականում հավերժ գոյատևել չի կարող ու ինչքան շուտ է բռնապետությունն ավելի հստակ ուրվագծվում, նրա վախճանն այնքան մոտենում է:

----------


## Chuk

> անհնազանդ, նշանակում է  չհնազանդվել չէ՞
> օրինակ, թող Լևոնը հայտարարի, որ ժողովուրդ, սկսում ենք անհնազանդության ակցիա: ոչ մեկս ամրագոտի չենք կապում,, ոչ մեկս հարկեր չենք մուծում, ու ընդանրապես թքած ունենք էս անօրինական պետության բոլոր օրերնքների վրա


Դիվի, սիրելիս, նման կոչեր եղել են, եթե հիշում ես, 2008-ի փետրվարին: Իսկ ներկայումս ռեսուրսներ հաշվելու խնդիր ա, նման կոչ անելու արդյունավետության խնդիր ա: Եթե Լևոնը նման կոչ անի ու ժողովրդի մի զգալի հատված վախենա էդ կոչին հետևել, օգուտը ո՞րն ա: Լավ քաղաքական գործիչը էն չի, որ ապագոռգոռ կոչեր ա անում, այլ նա, ով հնարավորինս ռեալ գնահատում ա իրավիճակը:

----------


## Kuk

> Հես տարի ու կես ա արվում է: Արդյունքը՞


Քաղաքացիական գիտակցության բարձրացումը, ժողովրդի մեջ պայքարելու, սեփական իրավունքների մասին իմանալու, դրանք պաշտպանելու ցանկություն ստեղծելը, որ ժողովուրդը հասկանա, որ ինքն ա էս երկրի տերը, ու ինքը պետքա որոշի ինչը ոնց ա լինելու՝ Ղարաբաղը տանք, թե պահենք, թուրքերի հետ սահմանը բացենք, թե միհատ էլ կողպեք կախենք վրեն, ոչ թե փակ դռների հետևը որոշվի, հետո էլ թուրքական մամուլ թերթենք՝ իմանալու համար, թե ինչ ա տեղի ունեցել: Որ ժողովուրդը ընդվզի ապօրինությունների դեմ, չհանդուրժի չբացահայտված սպանությունները, չհանդուրժի իր ստորացումը: Այ սա արվում ա, ու դրա արդյունքը եթե ոչ այսօր, ապա վաղը անպայման նկատելի, նույնիսկ ակնհայտ ու տեսանելի կլինի:

----------


## Բիձա

> ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում Լևոնին ինչ որ լակոտի նստատեղին քացով խփելուց, *ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում* մարտի մեկի առավոտյան *Լևոնի պայքարը,* որ ասում ես՝ ծխամորճ ծխելը սխալ էր, բա ի՞նչ աներ, գնար սկսեր էդ զինվորներին չափալախելը՞:


Առավոտյան պետք է գնար ուղիղ բաղրամյան 26, կանգներ դռան մոտ ու քֆուրը կապեր մինչև դռները բացեին, կամ իրեն էլ բանտարկեին: Եթե նստեր, թող բանտից խոսեր: 
Ազատվելուց հետո էլ, պետք է օր ու գիշեր շարունակեր խոսել ու քրֆել: Հիմա էլ օրը գոնե կես ժամ պետք է քֆուր տա: 
Նախորդ նախագահի ինստիտուտը դա ամբողջ աշխարհոււմ հարգված ինստիտուտ է, և միայն խելագարներն են հանդգնում նրանց կպչել: 
Իսկ այն, որ լեզվականով  ինչ որ  ոստիկան ԼՏՊ-ին խեղճացնում էր, դա էլ ԼՏՊ-ի պրոբլեմը: Հենց այդ լակոտին նա պետք է հանդիպակած քրֆեր: 
Մի վայրկյանում կդառնար բոլոր հայերի կուռքը: Եթե ԼՏՊ-ն էլ դուխ չունի էդ կարգի ճիճուներին կարգի հրավիրելու, բա էս վայրենանոցում էլ լիդեր ասածը որն է՞ :Angry2:

----------

dvgray (06.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան  կուսակցությունը պետք ա *տարանջատի*: չթողնի որ պետական տարբեր օղակներ միանան ու կազմեն թայֆեք ու հանցավոր խմբավորումներ: կուսակցությանը այս գործում պետք է օգնեն Մամուլը:
> իսկ էսօր պրակտիկորեն պետական հյանցավոր խմբավորումները կուլ են տվել նաև էս օղակները՝ "կուսակցությունը" ու "Մամուլը":


Ապրես, լավ ես ասում, դուրս եկավ: ԲԱ որ էդքանը գիտես, որ մամուլի բացակայության պայմաններում, երբ ինֆորմացիայի պակասը զգալի ա, ակնհայտ ա, էս բռնապետական պայմաններում որ կա մի դաշինք, որի մեջ կան կուսակցույթւոններ, կարողանում է հանրահավաքներ անել այնպես, ինչպես չեն կարողանում հազարից մեկ անել իշխանության մ,աս կազմող կուսակցությունները, արդյո՞ք սա չի նշանակում, որ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է արվում, ամեն ինչ քննարկվում, հաշվարկվում, ընտրվում է տվյալ իրավիճակի համար լավագույն տարբերակը, նոր գործի է դրվում:

----------


## dvgray

> Արդյունքներից մեկն էն ա, հարգելիդ իմ Բիձա, որ ամեն որոշում կայացնելուց մեր շունչը ծոծրակին զգում ա, անշուշտ հիմա դժվար ա պնդելը, բայց դրա արդյունքում սանձարձակությունն ավելի քիչ ա, քան կլիներ հանրահավաքների բացակայության դեպքում: Արդյունքն էն ա, որ մեր ֆոնում փաստահավաք խումբը կարողացավ «ազատ» գործել ու մարտի 1-ն ըստ էության ողջ հանրության ու աշխարհի համար բացահայտել, թող որ պաշտոնապես դեռ պետական թղթերի վրա գրված չլինի, արդյունքն էն ա, որ քաղբանտարկյալների զգալի մասը ներկայումս բանտերում նստած լինելու փոխարեն դրսում են՝ շարժման մեջ, արդյունքն էն ա, հարգելիդ իմ Բիձա, որ մի հատ հանրավաքի մասին լուրը էսպիսի թեժ քննարկումների առիթ ա դառնում ամեն ծակուծուկում, արդյունքն էն ա, որ սև ու սպիտակի տարանջատումը գնալով հստականում ա: Ոչ մի բռնապետ, իրականում հավերժ գոյատևել չի կարող ու ինչքան շուտ է բռնապետությունն ավելի հստակ ուրվագծվում, նրա վախճանն այնքան մոտենում է:


Չուկ, դու բռնապետություն չես տեսել ու չգիտես /քո կաշվի վրա, այսպես ասած  :Smile: /
բռնապետություն հստակ ուրվագծվելով հիմնականում ավելի ամրանում է:
նայիր օրինակ Հյուսիսային Կորեան: եթե մի դոկումենտալ ֆիլմ նայես, ապա պարզ կլինի թե ինչ եմ ասում: ժողովրդին ահ ու սարսափի մեջ պահել կարելի է անվերջ երկար ժամանակ: ու դրանից դուրս գալ արդեն սեփական ուժերով հնարավոր չի լինի: նման ա ասենք ձյուդոյում  երբ որ մրցակիցը թակարդի մեջ ա գցում ձեռ ու ոտը, դրանցի դուրս գալ չկա, ով ուզում ես եղիր /քո պոտենցիալով/: մենակ դատավորը կարող է միջամտել ու քեզ ազատել:
հիմա էլ մեր հյուսը մնացել է եսիմ եվրոպա-ասիա-ամերիկա: բայց ոչ բնավ մենք: ինչը շատ վատ է:

----------

Բիձա (06.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Առավոտյան պետք է գնար ուղիղ բաղրամյան 26, կանգներ դռան մոտ ու քֆուրը կապեր մինչև դռները բացեին, կամ իրեն էլ բանտարկեին: Եթե նստեր, թող բանտից խոսեր: 
> Ազատվելուց հետո էլ, պետք է օր ու գիշեր շարունակեր խոսել ու քրֆել: Հիմա էլ օրը գոնե կես ժամ պետք է քֆուր տա: 
> Նախորդ նախագահի ինստիտուտը դա ամբողջ աշխարհոււմ հարգված ինստիտուտ է, և միայն խելագարներն են հանդգնում նրանց կպչել: 
> Իսկ այն, որ լեզվականով  ինչ որ  ոստիկան ԼՏՊ-ին խեղճացնում էր, դա էլ ԼՏՊ-ի պրոբլեմը: Հենց այդ լակոտին նա պետք է հանդիպակած քրֆեր: 
> Մի վայրկյանում կդառնար բոլոր հայերի կուռքը: Եթե ԼՏՊ-ն էլ դուխ չունի էդ կարգի ճիճուներին կարգի հրավիրելու, բա էս վայրենանոցում էլ լիդեր ասածը որն է՞


Բիձա ջան, Լևոնը եթե գնար Բաղրամյանի 26-ի մոտ կանգներ, իրա ձեռներն օլորելու էին, տանեին իրա տուն ու  տնայաին կալանք տային, ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես Ազատության հրապարակից ձեռներն օրորելով տարան:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա «քֆրտելուն», ապա «քֆրտելու» մասին պատկերացումները տարբեր են: Բա տարիուկես ա քֆրտում ա, բա ինչ ա անում: Ուրիշ հարց որ լավին էլ լավ ա ասում: Ճիշտ ա անում: Հենց դրա համար եմ իրա հետևից գնում, որտև օբյեկտիվ ա նաև:

----------


## Kuk

> Առավոտյան պետք է գնար ուղիղ բաղրամյան 26, կանգներ դռան մոտ ու քֆուրը կապեր մինչև դռները բացեին, կամ իրեն էլ բանտարկեին: Եթե նստեր, թող բանտից խոսեր: 
> Ազատվելուց հետո էլ, պետք է օր ու գիշեր շարունակեր խոսել ու քրֆել: Հիմա էլ օրը գոնե կես ժամ պետք է քֆուր տա: 
> Նախորդ նախագահի ինստիտուտը դա ամբողջ աշխարհոււմ հարգված ինստիտուտ է, և միայն խելագարներն են հանդգնում նրանց կպչել: 
> Իսկ այն, որ լեզվականով  ինչ որ  ոստիկան ԼՏՊ-ին խեղճացնում էր, դա էլ ԼՏՊ-ի պրոբլեմը: Հենց այդ լակոտին նա պետք է հանդիպակած քրֆեր: 
> Մի վայրկյանում կդառնար բոլոր հայերի կուռքը: Եթե ԼՏՊ-ն էլ դուխ չունի էդ կարգի ճիճուներին կարգի հրավիրելու, բա էս վայրենանոցում էլ լիդեր ասածը որն է՞


ՉԷր խեղճացնում, իհարկե, չէր կարող խեղճացնել, այլ լակոտավարի դուս էր տալիս, այ որ վիդեոն նայես, պարզ կլինի, թե ինչ էր կատարվում: Լևոնը տասը օր Օպեռայում քֆրտեց, մենակ էֆրտելով հարց չի լուծվում: Տասը օր քֆրտեց ու ասեց, հիմնավորեց, թե ինչի կոնկրետ էսինչ քֆուրը էսինչ դիրքով, մյուսը՝ մեկ այլ դիրքով: Ու միայն տասը օր չէ, 2007-ի հոկտեմբերից մինչև օրս քֆրտում ա, դուխով, հիմնավորված, տեղը տեղին, բայց դրանով չի հարցը լուծվում, երբ որ պետք չի քֆրտել, պետքա մտածել, մտածում ա, ոչ թե մտածելու փոխարեն քֆրտում ա: Տենց մենակ զոռ տալով հո չի՝ թող քֆրտի:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, դու բռնապետություն չես տեսել ու չգիտես /քո կաշվի վրա, այսպես ասած /


գիտեմ, Դիվի, հարգելիս, գիտեմ  :Smile: 
Ոչ մի բռնապետ հավերժ չի - սա աքսիոմա է  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Քաղաքացիական գիտակցության բարձրացումը, ժողովրդի մեջ պայքարելու, սեփական իրավունքների մասին իմանալու, դրանք պաշտպանելու ցանկություն ստեղծելը, որ ժողովուրդը հասկանա, որ ինքն ա էս երկրի տերը, ու ինքը պետքա որոշի ինչը ոնց ա լինելու՝ Ղարաբաղը տանք, թե պահենք, թուրքերի հետ սահմանը բացենք, թե միհատ էլ կողպեք կախենք վրեն, ոչ թե փակ դռների հետևը որոշվի, հետո էլ թուրքական մամուլ թերթենք՝ իմանալու համար, թե ինչ ա տեղի ունեցել: Որ ժողովուրդը ընդվզի ապօրինությունների դեմ, չհանդուրժի չբացահայտված սպանությունները, չհանդուրժի իր ստորացումը: Այ սա արվում ա, ու դրա արդյունքը եթե ոչ այսօր, ապա վաղը անպայման նկատելի, նույնիսկ ակնհայտ ու տեսանելի կլինի:


Կուկ,
վաղը դա հաստատ լինելու է: բայց  լինելու է ոչ թե որ մենք արեցիքն,, այլ ինչպես միշտ, որտև դրսից ուզեցին ուժեղ ձյաձյաները:
ու էլի կռուգ ենք տալու… էնքան, մինչև մեր ուզելով լինի մեր ներքինը:
ուզում եմ ասել, որ վաղը եթե պարսիկների հետ ինչ-ինչ լինի, ու Սերոժին ռսները որոշեն ուղարկել թոշակի ու ասենք Վանոին բերել իշխանության, ապա մեր մեծատաղանդ բանաստեղծենրեը մեծ -մեծ տառերով գրելու են, որ Հայ Ժողովուրդը իր պայքարի ոգով… … … բլա-բլա, բլա-բլա…

----------


## Chuk

> Կուկ,
> վաղը դա հաստատ լինելու է: բայց  լինելու է ոչ թե որ մենք արեցիքն,, այլ ինչպես միշտ, որտև դրսից ուզեցին ուժեղ ձյաձյաները:
> ու էլի կռուգ ենք տալու… էնքան, մինչև մեր ուզելով լինի մեր ներքինը:
> ուզում եմ ասել, որ վաղը եթե պարսիկների հետ ինչ-ինչ լինի, ու Սերոժին ռսները որոշեն ուղարկել թոշակի ու ասենք Վանոին բերել իշխանության, ապա մեր մեծատաղանդ բանաստեղծենրեը մեծ -մեծ տառերով գրելու են, որ Հայ Ժողովուրդը իր պայքարի ոգով… … … բլա-բլա, բլա-բլա…


Օքի:
Այսինք ժողովրդի պայքարին չես հավատում, նույն հանրահավքների, երթերի արդյունավետությանը չես հավատում: Շատ լավ:

ՀԱՐՑ
Ի՞նչ ես անում այս թեմայում:
Ուզու՞մ ես այլոց համոզել, որ դա անհնար է: Իմա՞ստը: Միթե տասնապատիկ ավելի լավ չէ, եթե անգամ քո տեսակետը ճիշտ է, որ մարդիկ ապրեն ազատության ձգտումով, պայքարելով, չստրկանալով, հպարտ:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ,
> վաղը դա հաստատ լինելու է: բայց  լինելու է ոչ թե որ մենք արեցիքն,, այլ ինչպես միշտ, որտև դրսից ուզեցին ուժեղ ձյաձյաները:
> ու էլի կռուգ ենք տալու… էնքան, մինչև մեր ուզելով լինի մեր ներքինը:
> ուզում եմ ասել, որ վաղը եթե պարսիկների հետ ինչ-ինչ լինի, ու Սերոժին ռսները որոշեն ուղարկել թոշակի ու ասենք Վանոին բերել իշխանության, ապա մեր մեծատաղանդ բանաստեղծենրեը մեծ -մեծ տառերով գրելու են, որ Հայ Ժողովուրդը իր պայքարի ոգով… … … բլա-բլա, բլա-բլա…


Դիվ, ուժեղ ձյաձյաները մեր լավ ապրելու մասին կյանքում չեն մտածել, չեն էլ մտածելու, ու դժվար թե իրանց ու մեր շահերը մի օր զուգահեռվեն: Նենց որ եթե լինի, ուրեմն կլինի իրոք մեր ձեռքով:

----------


## Բիձա

> ՉԷր խեղճացնում, իհարկե, չէր կարող խեղճացնել, այլ լակոտավարի դուս էր տալիս, այ որ վիդեոն նայես, պարզ կլինի, թե ինչ էր կատարվում:* Լևոնը տասը օր Օպեռայում քֆրտեց, մենակ էֆրտելով հարց չի լուծվում: Տասը օր քֆրտեց ու ասեց, հիմնավորեց, թե ինչի կոնկրետ էսինչ քֆուրը էսինչ դիրքով, մյուսը՝ մեկ այլ դիրքով:* Ու միայն տասը օր չէ, 2007-ի հոկտեմբերից մինչև օրս քֆրտում ա, դուխով, հիմնավորված, տեղը տեղին, բայց դրանով չի հարցը լուծվում, երբ որ պետք չի քֆրտել, պետքա մտածել, մտածում ա, ոչ թե մտածելու փոխարեն քֆրտում ա: Տենց մենակ զոռ տալով հո չի՝ թող քֆրտի:


Օպերայում, միտինգին, իր երկրպագուների կողքից քրֆելն ու մեն միայնակ կանգնած քրֆելը լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են:
Մովսես Գորգիսյանը 1989-ի մայիսի 21-ին երբ Ղարաբաղ կոնմիտեն դեռ Մոսկվայում նստած էր, ու Երևանն էլ լցված էր խորհրդային զորքերով, օպերայում մեն- մենակ անկախության միտինգ արեց, մի կես ժամ: խոսեց, քրֆեց, վերջում էլ սովետի դրոշը շպրտեց գետին ու ասեց ես իմն ասեցի, դուք ձերն ասեք: 
Հոտո իհարկե քյարքիում կգբ-ն իրենն ասեց, բայց Մովսեսն իրենն արդեն ասել էր: 
Ես համոզված եմ, եթե նրա կողքին այդ օրը մի 20 քֆրտող լիներ, էսօր ուրիշ Հայաստան կունենայինք ու ինքն էլ կենդանի կլիներ:  Նույնպիսին էր նաև Համբարձում Գալստյանը, Նա միշտ բաց դեմքով  իրենն էր ասում: Այսօր իրենք չկան, կենդանի են այն զգուշավորները, որոնք վարի տվին հայաստանը:
Ծուկ ինձ կենդանի մնալու  մեջ հանկարծ չմեղադրես, ես քաղաքական գործիչ չեմ, չեմ եղել ու ու մտադիր չեմ դառնալու: :Ok:

----------


## dvgray

> Օքի:
> Այսինք ժողովրդի պայքարին չես հավատում, նույն հանրահավքների, երթերի արդյունավետությանը չես հավատում: Շատ լավ:
> 
> ՀԱՐՑ
> Ի՞նչ ես անում այս թեմայում:
> Ուզու՞մ ես այլոց համոզել, որ դա անհնար է: Իմա՞ստը: Միթե տասնապատիկ ավելի լավ չէ, եթե անգամ քո տեսակետը ճիշտ է, որ մարդիկ ապրեն ազատության ձգտումով, պայքարելով, չստրկանալով, հպարտ:


 :Think: 
ասենք ճիշտ ես ասում է…  :Smile:  / :LOL: / սա մի փոքրիկ կատակ էր:
Իսկ կարելի՞ է հակառակը հարցնել, որ դու՞ ինչ ես անում  :Smile: : 
կյանքը էտպես սև ու սպիտակ չի, որ մի օր "սպիտակ " ես, մի օր "բոլշևիկ":
Ստեղ կարծեմ որ ոչ մի ուղղակի բան էլ չի որոշվում: խոսում ենք, մտածում, տեսակետ արտահայտում ու այն պաշտպանում: 
…
ռոմանտիզմը շատ լավ բան է: նույնիսկ ըստ ինձ, դա կյանքի հիմքն է, ոնց որ դու ես գրել վերևում
"մարդիկ ապրեն ազատության ձգտումով, պայքարելով, չստրկանալով, հպարտ:"  :Smile:  գեղեցիկ է, ու իրականում արժե սրա համար և պայքարել և նույնիսկ մեռնել:
…
իսկ այստեղ ընդամենը խոսում ենք: այսպես ասած ուղեղների ֆիտնես է  :Smile: :  
Հույսով եմ չվիրավորեցի ոչնչով  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> ասենք ճիշտ ես ասում է…


Բացատրեմ: Իրոք ճիշտ եմ ասում: Ուղղակի խնդիրը հետևյալն է. թեմաները նախատեսված են քննարկելու այլ ոչ թե տեսակետը համառորեն առաջ տանելու համար: Անշուշտ նույն արատից ես էլ ունեմ, մի տարբերությամբ, որ իրականում լրջորեն մտածում եմ ինձ հակադրածի մասին, հաճախ համաձայնվում ու տեսակետս փոխում, եթե այն ճշմարիտ ու համոզիչ է: Քո դեպքում նկատում եմ միայն պնդելու ձգտումը: Դա քո իրավունքն է, ուրիշ բան չմտածես: Իմ ասածն ընդամենը ռեպլիկ էր  :Smile: 

Միայն թե մի տարբերություն կա, երբ ես իմ տեսակետն եմ պնդում, ես որոշակի հույսի գաղափար ու հանուն լավի պայքարելու ձգտում եմ փորձում արթնացնել, քո դեպքը ընդամենը հուսահատության կարող է բերել (ընդ որում լրիվ անտեղի, քանի որ հուսահատվելու ոչինչ չկա ու քո պնդումներն իմ համեստ գնահատականով մեղմ ասած ճիշտ գնահատականներ չեն, քանի որ ես հստակ գիտեմ, որ պայքարը որոշակի արդյունքների հանգեցրել է ու հանգեցնելու է շատ ավելի պարզորոշ, ռեալ ու կարևոր արդյունքների, հաղթանակների): Իմաստը չեմ տեսնում, ուղղակի  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Օպերայում, միտինգին, իր երկրպագուների կողքից քրֆելն ու մեն միայնակ կանգնած քրֆելը լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են:
> Մովսես Գորգիսյանը 1989-ի մայիսի 21-ին երբ Ղարաբաղ կոնմիտեն դեռ Մոսկվայում նստած էր, ու Երևանն էլ լցված էր խորհրդային զորքերով, օպերայում մեն- մենակ անկախության միտինգ արեց, մի կես ժամ: խոսեց, քրֆեց, վերջում էլ սովետի դրոշը շպրտեց գետին ու ասեց ես իմն ասեցի, դուք ձերն ասեք: 
> Հոտո իհարկե քյարքիում կգբ-ն իրենն ասեց, բայց Մովսեսն իրենն արդեն ասել էր: 
> Ես համոզված եմ, եթե նրա կողքին այդ օրը մի 20 քֆրտող լիներ, էսօր ուրիշ Հայաստան կունենայինք ու ինքն էլ կենդանի կլիներ:  Նույնպիսին էր նաև Համբարձում Գալստայանը, Նա միշտ բաց դեմքով  իրենն էր ասում: Այսօր իրենք չկան, կենդանի են այն զգուշավորները, որոնք վարի տվին հայաստանը:
> Ծուկ ինձ կենդանի մնալու  մեջ հանկարծ չմեղադրես, ես քաղաքական գործիչ չեմ, չեմ եղել ու ու մտադիր չեմ դառնալու:


Հիմա դուրս ա գալիս, դու մեղադրում ես լևոնին, ինչա թե ինքը համակիրներ ունի՞, ինչ ա թե իրա կողքը ժողովուրդ կա կանգնած: Ի՞նչ աներ, ժողովրդին ասեր ստեղ սպասեք, ես գնամ շենքի հակառակ կողմում՝ Արամ Խաչատրյանի արձանի մոտերը կանգնեմ մի կես ժամ քրֆեմ, գամ էլի ձեր հետ զրույց անե՞մ: Թե՞ մեղադրում ես, որ ժողովրդին չի տարել ավտոմատի դեմ տա, չի տարել Բաղրամյան 26-ը հրկիզելու: Քո ասած 89-ին էլ չարեց տենց, բայց ժողովուրդը հասավ իր նպատակին, դեռ ավելին՝ անկախանալու հետ մեկտեղ մի հատ էլ Ղարաբաղ ազատագրեց, հետո էլ էդ ամեն ինչից «մարդիկ» մենակ մութ տարիները հիշեցին:

----------


## Chuk

> Օպերայում, միտինգին, իր երկրպագուների կողքից քրֆելն ու մեն միայնակ կանգնած քրֆելը լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են:
> Մովսես Գորգիսյանը 1989-ի մայիսի 21-ին երբ Ղարաբաղ կոնմիտեն դեռ Մոսկվայում նստած էր, ու Երևանն էլ լցված էր խորհրդային զորքերով, օպերայում մեն- մենակ անկախության միտինգ արեց, մի կես ժամ: խոսեց, քրֆեց, վերջում էլ սովետի դրոշը շպրտեց գետին ու ասեց ես իմն ասեցի, դուք ձերն ասեք: 
> Հոտո իհարկե քյարքիում կգբ-ն իրենն ասեց, բայց Մովսեսն իրենն արդեն ասել էր: 
> Ես համոզված եմ, եթե նրա կողքին այդ օրը մի 20 քֆրտող լիներ, էսօր ուրիշ Հայաստան կունենայինք ու ինքն էլ կենդանի կլիներ:  Նույնպիսին էր նաև Համբարձում Գալստյանը, Նա միշտ բաց դեմքով  իրենն էր ասում: Այսօր իրենք չկան, կենդանի են այն զգուշավորները, որոնք վարի տվին հայաստանը:
> Ծուկ ինձ կենդանի մնալու  մեջ հանկարծ չմեղադրես, ես քաղաքական գործիչ չեմ, չեմ եղել ու ու մտադիր չեմ դառնալու:


Լավ, մի պահ ենթադրենք, որ ճիշտ ես ասում: Խնդիր չկա, զուտ ենթադրենք: Ես համաձայն չեմ հետդ, բայց ենթադրենք, ենթադրելը լավ բան ա:

Լևոնը շարժման հիմնական ղեկավարն է, այսուհանդերձ ոչ միակը: Շարժման առաջնային ղեկավարներից մեկն էլ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանն է: Քո ասած մեթոդով քրֆում ա, էն էլ ոնց  ա քրֆում: Մենակով ա քրֆում:

Հըբը հետո՞:

----------


## dvgray

Չուկ, առաջին մասի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ  :Wink: : ես էլ եմ դա նկատել  :Jpit: 

երկրորդ մասի հետ էնքան էլ չէ /սա էլ որպես առաջի մասի ապացույց  :LOL: /: քանի որ կարծում եմ, մտածող մարդու համար սարսափելի է հենց էն, որ էլ ելք չկա: իսկ ելքի փնտրտուքի պրոցեսը հենց ինքն իրենոց, դա հուսադրող է: նշանակում է որ ոչ ես եմ հաշտվել այս իրավիճակի հետ, ոչ էլ դու : սենց խոսալը օգնում է նաև որ "չքնենք": օրինակ քո քնելն էլ նույն ձևի վտանգավոր է:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, առաջին մասի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ : ես էլ եմ դա նկատել 
> 
> երկրորդ մասի հետ էնքան էլ չէ /սա էլ որպես առաջի մասի ապացույց /: քանի որ կարծում եմ, մտածող մարդու համար սարսափելի է հենց էն, որ էլ ելք չկա: իսկ ելքի փնտրտուքի պրոցեսը հենց ինքն իրենոց, դա հուսադրող է: նշանակում է որ ոչ ես եմ հաշտվել այս իրավիճակի հետ, ոչ էլ դու : սենց խոսալը օգնում է նաև որ "չքնենք": օրինակ քո քնելն էլ նույն ձևի վտանգավոր է:


Օքեյ, բայց ես թեմայի սկզբներում հարցադրում եմ արել, կարծեմ Վիշապին.

Լավ, հանրահավաքը համարում եք ոչ ռեալ: 
Բա ի՞նչ եք առաջարկում:

----------


## Բիձա

> Հիմա դուրս ա գալիս, դու մեղադրում ես լևոնին, ինչա թե ինքը համակիրներ ունի՞, ինչ ա թե իրա կողքը ժողովուրդ կա կանգնած: Ի՞նչ աներ, ժողովրդին ասեր ստեղ սպասեք, ես գնամ շենքի հակառակ կողմում՝ Արամ Խաչատրյանի արձանի մոտերը կանգնեմ մի կես ժամ քրֆեմ, գամ էլի ձեր հետ զրույց անե՞մ: Թե՞ մեղադրում ես, որ ժողովրդին չի տարել ավտոմատի դեմ տա, չի տարել Բաղրամյան 26-ը հրկիզելու: Քո ասած 89-ին էլ չարեց տենց, բայց ժողովուրդը հասավ իր նպատակին, դեռ ավելին՝ անկախանալու հետ մեկտեղ մի հատ էլ Ղարաբաղ ազատագրեց, հետո էլ էդ ամեն ինչից «մարդիկ» մենակ մութ տարիները հիշեցին:


Կուկ, իմ ասածն ու քո ինձ վերագրածը իրար հետ կապ չունեն:
Ես ասել էի, որ մի բան է քո միտինգին, 5-10000 երկրպագուի ներկայությամբ  քրֆելը ու լրիվ ուրիշ բան է թշնամական միջավայրում մեն-մենակ քրֆելը: 
ՍՍ-ու ՌՔն-էլ զորքի քամակ մտած քրֆում են: Դա հերոսություն է՞
Ընդիմադիր լիդերը դա նաև լեգենդ է, հերոսության, մաքրության, ազնվության: Լեգենդը իրավունք չունի սուտ լինելու ու ասեկոսով չէ, որ պետք է պահպանվի: Լիդերը պետք է գոնե ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ապացուցի իր գործունակությունը և դրանով հերթական լիցք տա  լեգենդի ճշմարտացիությունը:  
ԼՏՊ-ն ինքնուրույն ոչ մի բանի էլ չի հասել, սովետը քանդվեց, ինքը ավտոմատ դարձավ նախագահ:
Իհարկե ինքը ԿԳԲ-ՑՌՈՒ հրամանով նաիրիտը փակել տվեց որ սովետը քանդվի, Բայց դե դա մեծ նվաճում չէ, սովետը ըսենց թե ընենց արդեն քանդվում էր:  :Ok:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ, իմ ասածն ու քո ինձ վերագրածը իրար հետ կապ չունեն:
> Ես ասել էի, որ մի բան է քո միտինգին, 5-10000 երկրպագուի ներկայությամբ  քրֆելը ու լրիվ ուրիշ բան է թշնամական միջավայրում մեն-մենակ քրֆելը: 
> ՍՍ-ու ՌՔն-էլ զորքի քամակ մտած քրֆում են: Դա հերոսություն է՞
> Ընդիմադիր լիդերը դա նաև լեգենդ է, հերոսության, մաքրության, ազնվության: Լեգենդը իրավունք չունի սուտ լինելու ու ասեկոսով չէ, որ պետք է պահպանվի: Լիդերը պետք է գոնե ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ապացուցի իր գործունակությունը և դրանով հերթական լիցք տա  լեգենդի ճշմարտացիությունը:  
> ԼՏՊ-ն ինքնուրույն ոչ մի բանի էլ չի հասել, սովետը քանդվեց, ինքը ավտոմատ դարձավ նախագահ:
> Իհարկե ինքը ԿԳԲ-ՑՌՈՒ հրամանով նաիրիտը փակել տվեց որ սովետը քանդվի, Բայց դե դա մեծ նվաճում չէ, սովետը ըսենց թե ընենց արդեն քանդվում էր:


Բիձա ջան, եթե ոչ մի բան չարեց, դառավ նախագահ, հենա թող սաղ ազգը դառնար նախագահ էլի, երկրում ոչ իշխանափոխության խնդիր կլիներ, ոչ միտինգ անել պետք կլիներ, ոչ ընդվզում, բոլորս նախագահներ կլինեինք, հիմա էլ նախագահականում ես ու դու կլոր սեղանի շուրջ նստած կոստյումներով կզրուցեինք: Ոչ մի բան չանելով նախագահ չեն դառնում: Տես օրինակ քոչը միհատ կոտեմբերի 27 արեց, որ դառնա իսկական նախագահ, ոչ թե Վազգենի ճուտը մնա, սերժը մարտի մեկ արեց, որ դառնա նախագահ, Լևոնը 88-ից սկսեց պայքար, որ դառնա նախագահ, վազգենը ԱԺ-ի վառոտները ջարդեց, բայց չեղավ նախագահ, էսքանի մեջից ամենաանճարն էր էլի, անբաշարը: Իսկ էդ ազնիվ, մաքուր լեգենդ լիդեր հասկացությունը մենակ պատմության էջերում ա հանդիպում, իրականում դա չի լինում: Նենց որ արի թիթիզությունների հետևից չընկնենք, սուրբ քաղաքական գործիչ չի լինում, սրբերը թող գնան եկեղեցիները տիրություն անեն, որ էսօրվա դրությամբ բիզնեսմենները կաթողիկոս չդառնան:

----------

dvgray (06.09.2009), REAL_ist (06.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Լևոնը շարժման հիմնական ղեկավարն է, այսուհանդերձ ոչ միակը: Շարժման առաջնային ղեկավարներից մեկն էլ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանն է: Քո ասած մեթոդով քրֆում ա, էն էլ ոնց  ա քրֆում: Մենակով ա քրֆում:
> *Հըբը հետո*՞:


Շարժման ներքին ստրուկտուրան չգիտեմ: Եթե հիմնական ու առաջնային ղեկավարների տարբերությունը համապատասխանաբար  խոսելն է ու  նստելը, ապա դա լավ է:
Եթե ԼՏՊ-ի ու ՍՍ-ՌՔ-ի կամոք Նիկոլը  դուրս եկավ, ԼՏՊ-ն կգնա թոշակի ու խոսողների թիվը կքչանա: 
Եթե մնաց նստած ու հնարավորություն ունեցավ շարունակելու քֆուրը, ապա էս վիճակը էլի երկար չի տևի: 
Եթե Նիկոլի քֆուրն էլ լռեց-  :Bad:

----------


## Chuk

> Շարժման ներքին ստրուկտուրան չգիտեմ: Եթե հիմնական ու առաջնային ղեկավարների տարբերությունը համապատասխանաբար  խոսելն է ու  նստելը, ապա դա լավ է:
> Եթե ԼՏՊ-ի ու ՍՍ-ՌՔ-ի կամոք Նիկոլը  դուրս եկավ, ԼՏՊ-ն կգնա թոշակի ու խոսողների թիվը կքչանա: 
> Եթե մնաց նստած ու հնարավորություն ունեցավ շարունակելու քֆուրը, ապա էս վիճակը էլի երկար չի տևի: 
> Եթե Նիկոլի քֆուրն էլ լռեց-


Իրականում հիշում ենք, որ ընդամենը ենթադրություն էինք արել:
Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ քֆուրը, իսկ իրականում քննադատությունը հնչեցնում են թե՛ Լևոնը, թե՛ Նիկոլը, թե այլոք: Բայց դա չի լուծումը  :Smile: 
Լուծումը պայքարն է: Քրֆելով բանի չես հասնի  :Wink:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա ջան, եթե ոչ մի բան չարեց, դառավ նախագահ, հենա թող սաղ ազգը դառնար նախագահ էլի, երկրում ոչ իշխանափոխության խնդիր կլիներ, ոչ միտինգ անել պետք կլիներ, ոչ ընդվզում, բոլորս նախագահներ կլինեինք, հիմա էլ նախագահականում ես ու դու կլոր սեղանի շուրջ նստած կոստյումներով կզրուցեինք: Ոչ մի բան չանելով նախագահ չեն դառնում: Տես օրինակ քոչը միհատ կոտեմբերի 27 արեց, որ դառնա իսկական նախագահ, ոչ թե Վազգենի ճուտը մնա, սերժը մարտի մեկ արեց, որ դառնա նախագահ, Լևոնը 88-ից սկսեց պայքար, որ դառնա նախագահ, վազգենը ԱԺ-ի վառոտները ջարդեց, բայց չեղավ նախագահ, էսքանի մեջից ամենաանճարն էր էլի, անբաշարը: Իսկ էդ ազնիվ, մաքուր լեգենդ լիդեր հասկացությունը մենակ պատմության էջերում ա հանդիպում, իրականում դա չի լինում: Նենց որ արի թիթիզությունների հետևից չընկնենք, սուրբ քաղաքական գործիչ չի լինում, սրբերը թող գնան եկեղեցիները տիրություն անեն, որ էսօրվա դրությամբ բիզնեսմենները կաթողիկոս չդառնան:


Այո, հենց այնպես հաստատ չեն դառնում նախագահ: 
եթե 88-ից անձնապես տեղյակ ես գործերին ու նման ձևով ես մեկնաբանում, ուրեմն մենք առհասարակ տարբեր դիտակետերում ենք: Եթե լսելով կամ կարդալով ես տեղյակ, ապա ցավումն եմ որ արդեն 20 տարվա պատմությունն է բլեֆ: ԼՏՊ-ն Ռ  Ղազարյանի պասով է մտել շարժում,  ԿԳԲ-ի մարդն էր ու հենց այդ աջակցությամբ էլ դարձավ նախագահ: 
Ու ես դրանում լավ կամ վատ բան չեմ տեսնում: Շատ ավելի լավ է ԿԳԲ-ով գալ իշխանության, քան ընկերների  դիակների վրայով:
Իսկ առանց լեգենդ նախագահը դա հենց սերժն ու քոչն են:  ԼՏՊ-ն առանց լեգենդ առհասարակ մի վայրկյան չի լինի:
Էդ դու գիտես որ սուրբ գործիչ չի լինում, բայց հրապարակի մեջտեղում կանգնած ժողովուրդը  այլ ձև գիտի: 
Քաղաքականությունը ներսից է զզվելի, կողքից այն այլ է ու այդպես էլ պետք է լինի:

----------


## dvgray

> Բիձա ջան, եթե ոչ մի բան չարեց, դառավ նախագահ, հենա թող սաղ ազգը դառնար նախագահ էլի, երկրում ոչ իշխանափոխության խնդիր կլիներ, ոչ միտինգ անել պետք կլիներ, ոչ ընդվզում, բոլորս նախագահներ կլինեինք, հիմա էլ նախագահականում ես ու դու կլոր սեղանի շուրջ նստած կոստյումներով կզրուցեինք: Ոչ մի բան չանելով նախագահ չեն դառնում: Տես օրինակ քոչը միհատ կոտեմբերի 27 արեց, որ դառնա իսկական նախագահ, ոչ թե Վազգենի ճուտը մնա, սերժը մարտի մեկ արեց, որ դառնա նախագահ, Լևոնը 88-ից սկսեց պայքար, որ դառնա նախագահ, վազգենը ԱԺ-ի վառոտները ջարդեց, բայց չեղավ նախագահ, էսքանի մեջից ամենաանճարն էր էլի, անբաշարը: Իսկ էդ ազնիվ, մաքուր լեգենդ լիդեր հասկացությունը մենակ պատմության էջերում ա հանդիպում, իրականում դա չի լինում: Նենց որ արի թիթիզությունների հետևից չընկնենք, սուրբ քաղաքական գործիչ չի լինում, սրբերը թող գնան եկեղեցիները տիրություն անեն, որ էսօրվա դրությամբ բիզնեսմենները կաթողիկոս չդառնան:


 :LOL:   :LOL:  Կուկ, բայց քո մոտ Լեռ Կամսարի - հետ բավականին ընդանուր բաներ եմ տեսնում: ուղղակի հավես ա կարդալը  :Hands Up: : լավ է ստացվում մոտ*դ*  /  :Xeloq: / 
Սենց շարունակես, լիքը լավ բաներ կլինի: ես ինկատի ունեմ գրական դաշտում  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Իրականում հիշում ենք, որ ընդամենը ենթադրություն էինք արել:
> Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ քֆուրը, իսկ իրականում քննադատությունը հնչեցնում են թե՛ Լևոնը, թե՛ Նիկոլը, թե այլոք: Բայց դա չի լուծումը 
> Լուծումը պայքարն է: Քրֆելով բանի չես հասնի


Չուկ, ոնց որ հեչ կռիվ չես արել  :Wink: 
ախր կռվի ժամանակ ամեն ինչ էլ իրա տեղը ունի:
էն ինտելիգենտ դեպուտատը՝ Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանը անգամ երբ որ տեղը եկել է, քրֆել է /իրա ձայնագրությունից եմ ասում /
Կենդանական աշխարհից լիքը լավ օրինակներ կարելի է սովորել: օրինակ տեսել ես՞ թե առյուծները ոնց՞ են իրար հետ լուծում վաժակի հարցը: մինչև բուն ճանկերին անցնելը, երկար ժամանակ իրար հետ քֆուր-քյաֆար են անում  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

ընդանունր առմամբ իզուր, որ Նիկոլին առաջ բռթելու փոխարեն, բանտ կոխեցին: Նիկոլը ինձ Սահակաշվիլուն ա հիշեցնում:

----------

REAL_ist (06.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ոնց որ հեչ կռիվ չես արել 
> ախր կռվի ժամանակ ամեն ինչ էլ իրա տեղը ունի:
> էն ինտելիգենտ դեպուտատը՝ Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանը անգամ երբ որ տեղը եկել է, քրֆել է /իրա ձայնագրությունից եմ ասում /
> Կենդանական աշխարհից լիքը լավ օրինակներ կարելի է սովորել: օրինակ տեսել ես՞ թե առյուծները ոնց՞ են իրար հետ լուծում վաժակի հարցը: մինչև բուն ճանկերին անցնելը, երկար ժամանակ իրար հետ քֆուր-քյաֆար են անում


Դիվի, ի՞նչ ես ասում: Անկեղծորեն չեմ հասկանում:
Կրկնում եմ, էն ինչը դուք քֆուր եք անվանում, կիրառվում ա համապատասխան քանակությամբ: Հետո՞:

Հա, էդ քննադատությունը, զգուշացումները, «սպառնալիքները» պիտի լինեն ու լինում են: Հետո՞: Հո մենակ դրանով չի հարցը լուծվում: Ասածս ընդամենը էդ ա: Բիձեն ասում ա «թող կանգնի, քրֆի»: Ասում եմ. քրֆում են: Ասում ա, չէ, թող բոլորի մոտ չքրֆի, մենակով կանգնի դիմացները ու քրֆի: Ասում եմ. հենա Նիկոլն անում ա, հետո՞:
Հետոն չեք ասում:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվի, ի՞նչ ես ասում: Անկեղծորեն չեմ հասկանում:
> Կրկնում եմ, էն ինչը դուք քֆուր եք անվանում, կիրառվում ա համապատասխան քանակությամբ: Հետո՞:
> 
> Հա, էդ քննադատությունը, զգուշացումները, «սպառնալիքները» պիտի լինեն ու լինում են: Հետո՞: Հո մենակ դրանով չի հարցը լուծվում: Ասածս ընդամենը էդ ա: Բիձեն ասում ա «թող կանգնի, քրֆի»: Ասում եմ. քրֆում են: Ասում ա, չէ, թող բոլորի մոտ չքրֆի, մենակով կանգնի դիմացները ու քրֆի: Ասում եմ. հենա Նիկոլն անում ա, հետո՞:
> Հետոն չեք ասում:


դա բավականին ազդեցիկ ա: Տեսար՞ Գռզո Պապան ո՞նց մատ թափ տվեց իրանց սեփականույթունը  կուլ տալ ուզողների վրա ու ոնց՞ միանգամից բոլորով հրաժարվան:
Նույնը նաև Լևոնենք պետք է անեին: Ասենք ասեին, եթե Ալեքսանին, ով անմեղ է բաց չթողես, մենք էլ ձեր հորը կանիծենք ոնց որ կարանք:

----------

Բիձա (06.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Հետոն չեք ասում:


Իսկ հարցդ պատասխան ունի՞ Դուք որ միտինգ եք անում -Հըբը հետո՞
Եթե սպասում ես, որ ինչ որ մեկը կարող է ասել թե այսինչ օրը, այսինչ ժամին, այսինչ բանը կլինի, ապա  ես էդ մարգարեն չեմ:: 
  Նիկոլի քֆուրն ու այժմյան դերը  քննարկելը ինչ որ առումով պատասխան էր տալիս հարցին: 
Նստած վիճակում նման հերոսություն անելը դրսում մարդկանց է ոգևորում, և եթե շարծումը մինչև հիմա կա, դա հենց Նիկոլի շնորհքն է, այլ ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ի անվերջ ու անհամար - Չինաստանի  Ռուսաստանին արած  1000 ներով նոտաները հիշեցնող 
հայտարարությունները

----------


## dvgray

> Օքեյ, բայց ես թեմայի սկզբներում հարցադրում եմ արել, կարծեմ Վիշապին.
> 
> Լավ, հանրահավաքը համարում եք ոչ ռեալ: 
> Բա ի՞նչ եք առաջարկում:


առաջարկս ավելի շատ տեսական է, քան որ պրակտիկ լուծումը ինձ համար անհասկանալի է /քաղաքականության մեջ չեմ/:
տեսականորոն ոչ թե պետք է հիմա Լևոնից ու պայքարից ձեռք քաշել. ու ոչ էլ պետք է հակառակը՝ իրան լսել ու ինքը լինի "վեդուշի", այլ հիմա իրան նաժիմ անեմ ու պահանջել որ ավելի սրի իրավիճակը: դա իրան /անձամբ/ կարծում եմ ձեռնատու չի, քանւ որ մեր մեջ ասած բավականին մեծ ա տարիքով: բայց և սենց մլուլ տալով ինքը բոլոր ռեսուրսները ցրիվ ա տալիս ու փոշիացնում է:
Իսկ էտ նաժիմը ես սպասում էի որ Նիկոլը կանի, սակայն փաստացի սխալվում էր, քանի որ ինքը բավականին կախյալ վիճակում էր ու լսելով "քաղբյուրոյին" գնաց ու հանձնվեց:
Կարծում եմ մոտավոր սխեման սա է լինելու:
…
Չուկ, դու պետք է  լավ հասկանաս, որ ռեսուրս հավաքելը ու դրանց տիրապետելը մեր երկրում շաաաատ բարդ խնդիր է, ու դա ցրիվ  տալը վերջն է: Նայի նույն չարչրկված Վազգեն Մանուկյանին:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Հանգամանքների բերումով ես հնարավորություն ունեմ  Հայատանում կատարվող իրադարձությունները ընկալել բացարձակապես այլ տեսանկյունից(գերմանական):
Այստեղ էլ են պայքարում այստեղ էլ ընդիմությոն կա որը նույնպես դեմ է այս կառավարմն ձևին և տեսակին:Այստեղ նույ պես ընդիմույանը ցանկանում են չեզոքացնել սակայն այստեղի ընդիմությունը մի շատ լավ կանոն ունի ,պայքարել օրենսդիր դաշտում:
Իր ռեսուրսների առավելագույն մասը ծախսում է այդ ուղղությամբ,հաջորդ ուղղությունը
կաշառակերության նկատմաբ անողոք պայքարն է բոլոր ողղություններում:
Իսկ ամենա կատաղի պայքարը գնում է ստվերային տնտեսության դեմ օր չլինի որ չհայտնաբերեն և չկալանավորեն ստվերում աշխատող ցեխավիկներին:
Իսկ մեր մոտ ընդիմույունը զբաղված է հիմնականում ինտրիգներով:

----------


## Chuk

> դա բավականին ազդեցիկ ա: Տեսար՞ Գռզո Պապան ո՞նց մատ թափ տվեց իրանց սեփականույթունը  կուլ տալ ուզողների վրա ու ոնց՞ միանգամից բոլորով հրաժարվան:
> Նույնը նաև Լևոնենք պետք է անեին: Ասենք ասեին, եթե Ալեքսանին, ով անմեղ է բաց չթողես, մենք էլ ձեր հորը կանիծենք ոնց որ կարանք:


Նու տեսակետ ա, բան չունեմ ասելու: Բայց իրականում էնքան էլ էդպես չի: Ավելի շատ ոչ թե մատ թափ տալն օգնեց, այլ իրավական գրագետ քաղաքականությունը:




> Իսկ հարցդ պատասխան ունի՞ Դուք որ միտինգ եք անում -Հըբը հետո՞
> Եթե սպասում ես, որ ինչ որ մեկը կարող է ասել թե այսինչ օրը, այսինչ ժամին, այսինչ բանը կլինի, ապա  ես էդ մարգարեն չեմ:: 
>   Նիկոլի քֆուրն ու այժմյան դերը  քննարկելը ինչ որ առումով պատասխան էր տալիս հարցին: 
> Նստած վիճակում նման հերոսություն անելը դրսում մարդկանց է ոգևորում, և եթե շարծումը մինչև հիմա կա, դա հենց Նիկոլի շնորհքն է, այլ ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ի անվերջ ու անհամար - Չինաստանի  Ռուսաստանին արած  1000 ներով նոտաները հիշեցնող 
> հայտարարությունները


Սպասիր, սպասիր, մի շեղվիր, խնդրում եմ:
Չէ որ ես քեզ մարգարեություն չեմ ակնկալում:
Ի՞նչ եմ ակնկալում: Ասեմ: Նու քո խոսքերով չասեմ քո ասածի իմաստը ասեմ. ասում էիր, որ ՀԱԿ-ի քաղաքականությունը սխալ է, որ պետք էր փոխարենը էսինչ բանն անել: Ես քեզ հստակ ցույց տվեցի, որ դա արվում է: Հետոս ոչ թե նշանակում էր գուշակությամբ զբաղվի, այլ նշանակում էր, որ տեսար, որ անիմաստ էիր ասում:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է շարժման լինելուն, ապա այո, դա նաև Նիկոլի, գուցե հիմնականում Նիկոլի շնորհքն է, բայց իրականում ոչ միայն նրա:

Պրիմիտիվ օրինակ ասեմ. շարժման ներկայիս գոյություն նաև «Հատուկ Գունդ» երիտասարդկան նախաձեռնության կազմավորման, գործունեության շնորհքն է: Ու ոչ թե ՀԳ-ի շնորհքն է, այլ նաև նրա: Ու նաև Տեր-Պետրոսյանի: Մեծ դեր ունեին Շահնազարյանն ու Զուրաբյան Լևոնը: Պակաս չէր Ջհանգիրյանի դերը և այլն: Էնպես որ արի միանշանակ պնդումներ չանենք:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ էտ նաժիմը ես սպասում էի որ Նիկոլը կանի, սակայն փաստացի սխալվում էր, քանի որ ինքը բավականին կախյալ վիճակում էր ու լսելով "քաղբյուրոյին" գնաց ու հանձնվեց:


Տեսնում ես, ընդամենը ենթադրություն, որը պնդում ես: Քննարկման մեջ ոչ լավագույն տարբերակը: Օրինակ ես վստահ եմ, որ Նիկոլն ինքն է որոշել ներկայանալ, հետո համաձայնացրել կենտրոնի հետ, բայց սա իմ ենթադրությունն ա, ի տարբերություն քեզ չեմ պնդում:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է Լևոնի նկատմամբ ճնշումին, հավատա, որ այն կա ՀԱԿ կազմող բազում ուժերի կողմից ու այդ ավանդույթը հենց ինքն է ձևավորել, հասկացնելով, որ ինքը պիտի գործիք լինի:

----------


## Chuk

> Հանգամանքների բերումով ես հնարավորություն ունեմ  Հայատանում կատարվող իրադարձությունները ընկալել բացարձակապես այլ տեսանկյունից(գերմանական):
> Այստեղ էլ են պայքարում այստեղ էլ ընդիմությոն կա որը նույնպես դեմ է այս կառավարմն ձևին և տեսակին:Այստեղ նույ պես ընդիմույանը ցանկանում են չեզոքացնել սակայն այստեղի ընդիմությունը մի շատ լավ կանոն ունի ,պայքարել օրենսդիր դաշտում:
> Իր ռեսուրսների առավելագույն մասը ծախսում է այդ ուղղությամբ,հաջորդ ուղղությունը
> կաշառակերության նկատմաբ անողոք պայքարն է բոլոր ողղություններում:
> Իսկ ամենա կատաղի պայքարը գնում է ստվերային տնտեսության դեմ օր չլինի որ չհայտնաբերեն և չկալանավորեն ստվերում աշխատող ցեխավիկներին:
> Իսկ մեր մոտ ընդիմույունը զբաղված է հիմնականում ինտրիգներով:


Հանգամանքների բերումով դու Հայաստանյան իրականությունից այնքան ես կտրվել, որ չես հասկանում, որ նախ ուրիշ հարցեր է պետք լուծել, այս ասածովդ զբաղվել կարողանալու համար: Մասնավորապես լեգիտիմ իշխանություն ձևավորել  :Smile:

----------

dvgray (06.09.2009), Kuk (06.09.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Տեսնում ես, ընդամենը ենթադրություն, որը պնդում ես: Քննարկման մեջ ոչ լավագույն տարբերակը: Օրինակ ես վստահ եմ, որ Նիկոլն ինքն է որոշել ներկայանալ, հետո համաձայնացրել կենտրոնի հետ, բայց սա իմ ենթադրությունն ա, ի տարբերություն քեզ չեմ պնդում:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է Լևոնի նկատմամբ ճնշումին, հավատա, որ այն կա ՀԱԿ կազմող բազում ուժերի կողմից ու այդ ավանդույթը հենց ինքն է ձևավորել, հասկացնելով, որ ինքը պիտի գործիք լինի:


գիտես՞ ինչի չեմ կարծում որ դա կա, որովհետև Լևոնի ու մնացածի տարբերությունը ահռելի ա քաղաքական դաշտում: Այսինքն եթե հարցը վերաբերվի քաղաքականություն բանեցնելուն /ներքին, կուսակցական իմաստով/, ապա Լևոնին դժվար ա սենց հանգիստ ճնշելը: դրա համար /կներես/ բայց մնացածները շատ խակ են: սրա համար եմ ասում որ ինչ որ ներկուսակցական կազմակերպված  ընդիմության պես բան ա պետք ունենալ:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Հանգամանքների բերումով դու Հայաստանյան իրականությունից այնքան ես կտրվել, որ չես հասկանում, որ նախ ուրիշ հարցեր է պետք լուծել, այս ասածովդ զբաղվել կարողանալու համար: Մասնավորապես լեգիտիմ իշխանություն ձևավորել


Ի դեպ Լևոնի էմիսարնեը անցյալ տարի այստեղ լուրջ բացատրական աշխատանք էին տանում և դա պարբերաբար կրկնվում է  տեղյակ եմ ավելին քան դու պատկերացնում ես: Իսկ մնացածը իրոք ինտրիգներ են, լուրջ պայքարող ընդիմադիրը պետք է պայքարով  ստիպի իշխանությանը  այլ ոչ թե  շոու կազմակերպի  սեփական կրքերին հագուրդ տալու համար:
Նման երկրներում (ճ դասի) իշխանությունը փոխանցվում է հաջորդ կառավարողներին հրահանգով որոշակի պայմաններ ապահովելու պայմանով:ՀԱԿ ը առաջիկա տասնամյակում դուրս է ցուցակից :ՀԱԿ ի ղեկավարները շատ լավ տեղյակ են այս իրղությունից,այդ պատճառով որոշակի վճարումերի դիմաց բալանսավորված ֆոն են ապահովում: Շատ ձեռնատու վիճակ է ,գտնվում են հարաբերական լավ վիճակում համապատասխան ֆինանսակն հոսքեր ստանում են և ներսից և դրսից:
Ընդիմադիր մամուլը ընդհամենը «յուղ է վառում» և ժողովրդի գոլորշին (պառը) քիչ  քանակություներով դուրս հանում դրանով ապահովելով իր գործունեությունը:
Կլասիկ ձևով պայքարը փոշիացվում  է հիմնական ուղղություններում և վերածվում է տակտիկական ոչինչ չասող լեզվկռվի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ի դեպ Լևոնի էմիսարնեը անցյալ տարի այստեղ լուրջ բացատրական աշխատանք էին տանում և դա պարբերաբար կրկնվում է  տեղյակ եմ ավելին քան դու պատկերացնում ես: Իսկ մնացածը իրոք ինտրիգներ են, լուրջ պայքարող ընդիմադիրը պետք է պայքարով  ստիպի իշխանությանը  այլ ոչ թե  շոու կազմակերպի  սեփական կրքերին հագուրդ տալու համար:
> Նման երկրներում (ճ դասի) իշխանությունը փոխանցվում է հաջորդ կառավարողներին հրահանգով որոշակի պայմաններ ապահովելու պայմանով:ՀԱԿ ը առաջիկա տասնամյակում դուրս է ցուցակից :ՀԱԿ ի ղեկավարները շատ լավ տեղյակ են այս իրղությունից,այդ պատճառով որոշակի վճարումերի դիմաց բալանսավորված ֆոն են ապահովում: Շատ ձեռնատու վիճակ է ,գտնվում են հարաբերական լավ վիճակում համապատասխան ֆինանսակն հոսքեր ստանում են և ներսից և դրսից:
> Ընդիմադիր մամուլը ընդհամենը «յուղ է վառում» և ժողովրդի գոլորշին (պառը) քիչ  քանակություներով դուրս հանում դրանով ապահովելով իր գործունեությունը:
> Կլասիկ ձևով պայքարը փոշիացվում  է հիմնական ուղղություններում և վերածվում է տակտիկական ոչինչ չասող լեզվկռվի:


Թույլ այս գրառումիցդ հետո առավել համոզված կրկնել, որ դու հեռու ես Հայաստանյան իրականությունից  :Smile:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Թույլ այս գրառումիցդ հետո առավել համոզված կրկնել, որ դու հեռու ես Հայաստանյան իրականությունից


Կապրենք կտեսնենք:
Ժողովուրդը կասի «ճտերը աշնանն են հաշվում» :
Իսկ մնացածը հետո, երբ մի քիչ ել կաճես քաղաքականության մեջ այն ժամանակ կհասկանաս  թե ինչ է իրակնում նշանակում ընդիմության ռեվերանսը Հայատնամում:

----------


## Բիձա

> Նու տեսակետ ա, բան չունեմ ասելու: 
> 
>  Նու քո խոսքերով չասեմ քո ասածի իմաստը ասեմ. ասում էիր, որ ՀԱԿ-ի քաղաքականությունը սխալ է, որ պետք էր փոխարենը էսինչ բանն անել: Ես քեզ հստակ ցույց տվեցի, որ դա արվում է: Հետոս ոչ թե նշանակում էր գուշակությամբ զբաղվի, այլ նշանակում էր, որ տեսար, որ անիմաստ էիր ասում:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է շարժման լինելուն, ապա այո, դա նաև Նիկոլի, *գուցե հիմնականում Նիկոլի շնորհքն է*, բայց իրականում ոչ միայն նրա:
> 
> Պրիմիտիվ օրինակ ասեմ. շարժման ներկայիս գոյություն նաև «Հատուկ Գունդ» երիտասարդկան նախաձեռնության կազմավորման, գործունեության շնորհքն է: Ու ոչ թե ՀԳ-ի շնորհքն է, այլ նաև նրա: Ու նաև Տեր-Պետրոսյանի: Մեծ դեր ունեին Շահնազարյանն ու Զուրաբյան Լևոնը: Պակաս չէր Ջհանգիրյանի դերը և այլն: Էնպես որ արի միանշանակ պնդումներ չանենք:


Նու ես էլ կասեմ, որ  քո իմաստալիցը չհասկացա:
Նու նաև այն իմաստով կասեմ, որ հստակ ցույց տվածն էլ չտեսա:
 Իսկ ջահելների ու մի քանի նվիրված կանանց պայքարը որպես կոնգրեսի արդյունք համարելը դա մոտավորապես կաշառքով ստացած զաչոտի է հիշեցնում: 
Իսկ իրականում քո նշած բոլոր գործիչները և գործոնները իրենց կողքին գործակիցներ ունեն: Մի գուցե շատերի համար դրանք անտեսանելի են, բայց իշխանությանը և  քաղաքական պրոցեսը սթափ գնահատողներին  պետք է որ դրանք ճշգրտորեն  հայտնի լինեն: 
Էդ հարցում թվերը դզել -փչելը երկար չի կարող աշխատել: 
Օրինակ իմ աչքաչափով եթե հիմա Նիկոլի գործակիցը 100 դնես, ԼՏՊ-ինը 5-10 հազիվ ձգի: Մի ուրիշն էլ երևի հակառակ թվերը դնի իրենց կողքին- ճաշակի հարց է: 
Հայկական ընդիմության մի հզոր ծիլը Նիկոլն է, մյուսն էլ երիտասարդությունը: Իմ կարծիքով ավագ սերունդն իր ներկա գործելաոճով ու կարգախոսներով արդեն լուսանցքում է:  
*Ինձ համար հարցն այն է, որ հների անգյալ, քարացած տրադիցիոն հայկական մտածելակերպը չփոխանցվի ու չվարակի ջահելներին էլ*: 
Դրա համար բարի միտինգ եմ մաղթում միտինգասերներին: Նաև քանի որ դու մոտ ես կոնգրեսի գաղափարախոսությանը, և շփվում ես երիտասարդության հետ,աշխատիր իրենց չդաստիարակել,  թող որ իրենց իմացածն անեն իրենց ուզածով:  
*Սա հայրերի և  որդիների աշխարհայացքային տարբերության նման մի բան է: Թող որ կոնգրեսը իրեն չպահի որպես կոմկուս ու ջահելներին էլ դիտի որպես  կոմսոմոլ, պիոներ, հոկտեմբերիկ*: 
Ես դեմ չեմ որևէ ընդիմադիր ուժի, ես դեմ եմ ընդիմադիր դաշտի մոնոպոլիզացիային միջընտրական հատվածներում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ձյա, խնդրեցի ռեալանալ, իսկ դու չռեալացար:
> Ես քեզ խնդրեցի պարզ ու հասարակ մի բան. եթե այլ  եղանակ ունես առաջարկելու, ասա՝ մենք էլ իմանանք: Չասեցիր: Ես քեզ ասեցի, քո ու ՀԱԿ երիտասարդների տարբերությունն էն ա, որ նրանք փորձում են մի բան անել ու անում են, իսկ դե մենակ «վերլուծություններ» ես անում: Դու սրան ինչո՞վ հակադարձեցիր. «վերլուծություններով»: Հիմա ես քեզ ինչ ասեմ: Ասեմ խնձորը խնձորենու վրա ա աճում, ասելու ես «հեռուստատեսություն», ասելու եմ տանձ տանձենու վրա ա աճում, ասելու ես. «չգրոհեցին»:
> 
> Ձյաձս, ուրի՞շ ինչ խոսեմ:
> Ասենք սենց. տնեցիք լա՞վ են:
> Պատասխան. Լևոնը իրա կարեցածը չարեց:
> 
> Խնդալու ա 
> 
> Զավեշտալիներից մեկն էլ էն ա, որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ հանրահավաքին գալու ես... քո տրամաբանությամբ՝ ջուր ծեծելու


Չուկ, հոգնեցուցիչ է անընդհատ նույնը կրկնելը: Համաժողովրդական ու համազահրու… մի խոսքով մասովկաների միջոցով պայքար տանելու և հաղթելու ձևերը խիստ հայտնի են, և ՀԱԿ-ը այդ ձևերի 20 տոկոսն էլ չի օգտագործել ու մենք մեզ գցում ենք դոդի պլանտացիաները արդարացնելով ՀԱԿ-ին, որը իբր ռեսուրս չի ունեցել: Միևնույն ժամանակ անընդհատ գլուխ ենք տանում, թե ՀԱԿ-ը ամենահզոր ուժն է, նա է ամենաշատ ժողովուրդը հավաքում: Ու հատուկ ոչ ոք չի նշում, բա ՀԱԿ-ի ռեսուրսը էլ ո՞րն էր, եթե ոչ ժողովուրդը: Ուրեմն ՀԱԿ-ը լավ էլ ռեսուրս ուներ, հիմա կասկածում եմ արդեն որ ունի, հիմա 5000 «դեժուռնի» մարդ որ հավաքվի հանրահավաքին, լավ է: Ուրեմն ժողովդրի միջոցով պայքարի ձևերը Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հատ հատ նշել է, որպեսզի ասի, որ հրաժարվում է դրանցից: Մի շատ կարևոր բան էլ ընդհանրապես բաց է թողել՝ քաղաքացիական անհնազանդությունը: Ժողովուրդը եթե պայքարում է, ապա պայքարում է ակտիվ գործողություններով՝ կոնկրետ պահանջներ ներկայացնող ցույցերով, ճանապարհներ փակելով, ոստիկաններին չհնազանդվելով, անկարգություններ անելով:  *Հա, հենց այդպես է ժողովուրդը արտահայտում քաղաքացիական անհնազանդությունը և իր անհամաձայնությունը իշխանությունների այս կամ այն քայլերին, որոնցով միայն կարող է իշխանություներին ստիպել գնալ զիջումների*: Առահասարակ խնդրեցի կարդալ սա՝ От диктатуры к демократии - Концептуальные основы освобождения, ոչ մեկ բանի տեղ չդրեց, համենայն դեպս վերջինիս մեջ ավելի տրամաբանական քայլեր են առաջարկվում, քան թե ՀԱԿ-ի «ռեալ» գործողություններն են:  Մնացած «պայքարի» ձևերը՝ հանրահավաք, սուպեր-քաղաքական վերլուծություններ-մեկնաբանություններ, քաղաքական կանխատեսումներ,  գիտակցության սերմանում, ֆլան-ֆստան միջին վիճակագրական կիսագրագետ քաղաքացու տանձին էլ չեն, նա դրանցից բան չի հասկանում ու հազիվ թե ուզենա հասկանա էլ: ՀԱԿ-ը ակտիվ պայքարի ձևերով մինչև վերջ չգնաց, կրակեցին, տաս հոգու սպանեցին, նպատակը վախեցնելն էր, *հասան իրենց նպատակին*: Մյուս կողմից էլ պիտի հստակ ծրագիր ու քաղաքական կամք ու ինքնավստահություն լիներ ՀԱԿ-ի լիդերների մոտ այս երկրում դրական տեղաշարժեր իրականացնելու համար, որ մեծ ռիսկերի գնալը արդարացվեր և ՀԱԿ-ը բոլոր կորուստների պատասխանատվությունը վստահորեն վերցներ իր վրա, ես որպես քաղաքացի առանձնապես չեմ զգացել այդ հստակ ծրագրի ու ինքնավստահության առկայությունը:
Ուրեմն ինչ եմ առաջարկու՞մ: Ոչինչ էլ չեմ առաջարկում, ես այլևս չեմ գնալու այդ հանրահավաքներին: Դրանց իմաստը մեկն է՝ «տաք պահել» «պայքարը» մինչև Սերժը գուցե Ղարաբաղի հետ կապված մի տականք փաստաթղթի վրա ստորագրի, գուցե էդ ժամանակ կարողանան շուխուր ու ընդվզում բարձրացնել, հետո էլ իրավիճակի կերևա ինչ ենք անում: Արդեն սկսում եմ մտածել, որ յուրաքանչյուր հանրահավաք Սերժին ավելի շուտ ոգեշնչում է, քան վախեցնում, նա արխայինանում է տեսնելով թե ինչպես հերթական հանրահավաքի ժամանակ իրեն ազգային դավաճանության ու բոլոր աղետների համար մեղադրող ընդդիմության լիդերները ժողովդրին խաղաղ տուն են ուղեկցում, մտածում է, հա ի՞նչ, կայֆ չի՞:
Ապեր էդ ՀԱԿ-ի քաղաքացիական գիտակցության սերմանումը արդեն այնպես է ազդել վրես, որ ես արդեն թքած ունեմ, ինչ ուզում է թող լինի, գրողի ծոցը այս ամենը: Առա՜ջ, Հայաստան:

----------

Բիձա (06.09.2009), Տրիբուն (06.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Կապրենք կտեսնենք:
> Ժողովուրդը կասի «ճտերը աշնանն են հաշվում» :
> Իսկ մնացածը հետո, *երբ մի քիչ ել կաճես քաղաքականության մեջ* այն ժամանակ կհասկանաս  թե ինչ է իրակնում նշանակում ընդիմության ռեվերանսը Հայատնամում:


Շնորհակալություն բարեմաղթանքի համար, ես կաշխատեմ մի քիչ էլ ու ավելի էլ աճել քաղաքականության մեջ, սակայն թույլ տուր համեստաբար ենթադրել, որ որքան էլ որ աճեմ իրականության գիտակցությունս չեմ կորցնի  :Smile: 




> Նու ես էլ կասեմ, որ  քո իմաստալիցը չհասկացա:
> Նու նաև այն իմաստով կասեմ, որ հստակ ցույց տվածն էլ չտեսա:
>  Իսկ ջահելների ու մի քանի նվիրված կանանց պայքարը որպես կոնգրեսի արդյունք համարելը դա մոտավորապես կաշառքով ստացած զաչոտի է հիշեցնում: 
> Իսկ իրականում քո նշած բոլոր գործիչները և գործոնները իրենց կողքին գործակիցներ ունեն: Մի գուցե շատերի համար դրանք անտեսանելի են, բայց իշխանությանը և  քաղաքական պրոցեսը սթափ գնահատողներին  պետք է որ դրանք ճշգրտորեն  հայտնի լինեն: 
> Էդ հարցում թվերը դզել -փչելը երկար չի կարող աշխատել: 
> Օրինակ իմ աչքաչափով եթե հիմա Նիկոլի գործակիցը 100 դնես, ԼՏՊ-ինը 5-10 հազիվ ձգի: Մի ուրիշն էլ երևի հակառակ թվերը դնի իրենց կողքին- ճաշակի հարց է: 
> Հայկական ընդիմության մի հզոր ծիլը Նիկոլն է, մյուսն էլ երիտասարդությունը: Իմ կարծիքով ավագ սերունդն իր ներկա գործելաոճով ու կարգախոսներով արդեն լուսանցքում է:  
> *Ինձ համար հարցն այն է, որ հների անգյալ, քարացած տրադիցիոն հայկական մտածելակերպը չփոխանցվի ու չվարակի ջահելներին էլ*: 
> Դրա համար բարի միտինգ եմ մաղթում միտինգասերներին: Նաև քանի որ դու մոտ ես կոնգրեսի գաղափարախոսությանը, և շփվում ես երիտասարդության հետ,աշխատիր իրենց չդաստիարակել,  թող որ իրենց իմացածն անեն իրենց ուզածով:  
> ...


Սիրելիդ իմ Բիձա, մի կողմ թողնեմ քո գործակիցների հաշվարկը, քանզի ինչպես ինքդ նկատեցիր, դա միայն ու միայն ճաշակի հարց է: Մեկ այլ մարդ լրիվ այլ պատկերացումներ ունի և այլն:

Այժմ հստակ ցույց տալ վերաբերյալ: Ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ է: Դու ասացիր, որ հաջողության հասնելու համար լիդերը պետք է դիմացները կանգներ ու քֆրտեր: Քո ասածից ենթադրվում էր, որ այդ դեպքում հաջողությունը ծալված, գրպաններս դրված կլիներ, ինչը կատարյալ աբսուրդ միտք է: Աբսուրդությունը ցույց տալու համար բերեցի լիդերի օրինակ, ով դա անում է: Ինչ վերաբերվում է «քֆրտելուն», անգամ մենակով դիմացները կանգնած «քֆրտելուն», ես դրան վատ չեմ վերաբերվում: Լավ եմ վերաբերվում: Պայքարի բաղկացուցիչ գործոն է: Ամբողջ ասածս սա է  :Wink: 

Այժմ երիտասարդության մասին: Ես էլ եմ համարում, որ երիտասարդությունը՝ ակտիվ երիտասարդությունը, սկզբունքային երիտասարդությունը, քաղաքանապես զարգացած երիտասարդությունը, քաղաքացիական վառ գիտակցությամբ երիտասարդությունը շարժման ամենամեծ ձեռքբերումն է: Ինչ վերաբերվում է ինձ, ապա անհամեստաբար նշեմ, որ ես ոչ թե ՀԱԿ ակտիվիստ երիտասարդությանը մոտ եմ կանգնած, այլ նրանցից մեկն եմ, անդամակցում եմ «Հատուկ Գունդ» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնությունը, եղել եմ ակտիվ, մասնակցել ՀԱԿ երիտ. խորհուրդ նիստերին, ակտիվորեն մասնակցել եմ բազում ակցիաների կազմակերպմանն ու անցկացմանը և այլն: Սակայն իմ մասին չէ, որ ուզում էի խոսել, այլ երիտասարդ մյուս ակտիվիստների: Բարեբախտաբար նրանք բոլորն այնքան հասուն ու զարգացած մարդիկ են, որ որևէ Չուկ կամ Բիձա նրանց պարզապես *չի՛ կարող* դաստիարակել: Այլ հարց, որ նրանք բոլորն ունակ են լսելու և՛ Չուկին, և՛ Բիձուն, որից հետո սեփական վերլուծություններով ու դատողություններով սեփական եզրահանգման գալ: Էլ ավելին ասեմ. բարեբախտաբար նրանց կողքին կան Չուկից ու Բիձուց քաղաքականապես ու գաղափարապես շատ ավելի հասուն մարդիկ, ում նրանք կարող են լսել ու լսածը վերլուծման առարկա սարքել: Այնպես որ ՀԱԿ երիտ. թևի, ակտիվի մասին մի անհանգստացիր. այն կազմված է հասուն երիտասարդներից, ովքեր հաստատուն քայլերով գնում են իրենց գաղափարների իրականացմանը:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է հանրահավաքին ուղղված բարեմաղթանքին, ապա իմ կողմից շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում: Սակայն այդտեղ ևս կար հավակնոտ ու սխալ ձևակերպում: Խոսքս «միտինգասեր» բառի մասին է: Միտինգը միայն ու միայն միջոց է, ավելին, միջոցներից մեկը, բայց կարևորագույն միջոցներից մեկը:




> Չուկ, հոգնեցուցիչ է անընդհատ նույնը կրկնելը: Համաժողովրդական ու համազահրու… մի խոսքով մասովկաների միջոցով պայքար տանելու և հաղթելու ձևերը խիստ հայտնի են, և ՀԱԿ-ը այդ ձևերի 20 տոկոսն էլ չի օգտագործել ու մենք մեզ գցում ենք դոդի պլանտացիաները արդարացնելով ՀԱԿ-ին, որը իբր ռեսուրս չի ունեցել: Միևնույն ժամանակ անընդհատ գլուխ ենք տանում, թե ՀԱԿ-ը ամենահզոր ուժն է, նա է ամենաշատ ժողովուրդը հավաքում: Ու հատուկ ոչ ոք չի նշում, բա ՀԱԿ-ի ռեսուրսը էլ ո՞րն էր, եթե ոչ ժողովուրդը: Ուրեմն ՀԱԿ-ը լավ էլ ռեսուրս ուներ, հիմա կասկածում եմ արդեն որ ունի, հիմա 5000 «դեժուռնի» մարդ որ հավաքվի հանրահավաքին, լավ է: Ուրեմն ժողովդրի միջոցով պայքարի ձևերը Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հատ հատ նշել է, որպեսզի ասի, որ հրաժարվում է դրանցից: Մի շատ կարևոր բան էլ ընդհանրապես բաց է թողել՝ քաղաքացիական անհնազանդությունը: Ժողովուրդը եթե պայքարում է, ապա պայքարում է ակտիվ գործողություններով՝ կոնկրետ պահանջներ ներկայացնող ցույցերով, ճանապարհներ փակելով, ոստիկաններին չհնազանդվելով, անկարգություններ անելով:  *Հա, հենց այդպես է ժողովուրդը արտահայտում քաղաքացիական անհնազանդությունը և իր անհամաձայնությունը իշխանությունների այս կամ այն քայլերին, որոնցով միայն կարող է իշխանություներին ստիպել գնալ զիջումների*: Առահասարակ խնդրեցի կարդալ սա՝ От диктатуры к демократии - Концептуальные основы освобождения, ոչ մեկ բանի տեղ չդրեց, համենայն դեպս վերջինիս մեջ ավելի տրամաբանական քայլեր են առաջարկվում, քան թե ՀԱԿ-ի «ռեալ» գործողություններն են:  Մնացած «պայքարի» ձևերը՝ հանրահավաք, սուպեր-քաղաքական վերլուծություններ-մեկնաբանություններ, քաղաքական կանխատեսումներ,  գիտակցության սերմանում, ֆլան-ֆստան միջին վիճակագրական կիսագրագետ քաղաքացու տանձին էլ չեն, նա դրանցից բան չի հասկանում ու հազիվ թե ուզենա հասկանա էլ: ՀԱԿ-ը ակտիվ պայքարի ձևերով մինչև վերջ չգնաց, կրակեցին, տաս հոգու սպանեցին, նպատակը վախեցնելն էր, *հասան իրենց նպատակին*: Մյուս կողմից էլ պիտի հստակ ծրագիր ու քաղաքական կամք ու ինքնավստահություն լիներ ՀԱԿ-ի լիդերների մոտ այս երկրում դրական տեղաշարժեր իրականացնելու համար, որ մեծ ռիսկերի գնալը արդարացվեր և ՀԱԿ-ը բոլոր կորուստների պատասխանատվությունը վստահորեն վերցներ իր վրա, ես որպես քաղաքացի առանձնապես չեմ զգացել այդ հստակ ծրագրի ու ինքնավստահության առկայությունը:
> Ուրեմն ինչ եմ առաջարկու՞մ: Ոչինչ էլ չեմ առաջարկում, ես այլևս չեմ գնալու այդ հանրահավաքներին: Դրանց իմաստը մեկն է՝ «տաք պահել» «պայքարը» մինչև Սերժը գուցե Ղարաբաղի հետ կապված մի տականք փաստաթղթի վրա ստորագրի, գուցե էդ ժամանակ կարողանան շուխուր ու ընդվզում բարձրացնել, հետո էլ իրավիճակի կերևա ինչ ենք անում: Արդեն սկսում եմ մտածել, որ յուրաքանչյուր հանրահավաք Սերժին ավելի շուտ ոգեշնչում է, քան վախեցնում, նա արխայինանում է տեսնելով թե ինչպես հերթական հանրահավաքի ժամանակ իրեն ազգային դավաճանության ու բոլոր աղետների համար մեղադրող ընդդիմության լիդերները ժողովդրին խաղաղ տուն են ուղեկցում, մտածում է, հա ի՞նչ, կայֆ չի՞:
> Ապեր էդ ՀԱԿ-ի քաղաքացիական գիտակցության սերմանումը արդեն այնպես է ազդել վրես, որ ես արդեն թքած ունեմ, ինչ ուզում է թող լինի, գրողի ծոցը այս ամենը: Առա՜ջ, Հայաստան:


Սիրելիդ իմ վիշապ, գրառմանդ մեջ մեծացրեցի մի քանի բառ, արժեքավոր բառ, քանի որ դրանք վերաբերվում են քեզ: Մնացածը նաև մերն է, բայց քոնը չէ: Քոնն այդքանն է: Անշուշտ իմ եզրահանգմամբ:

Իհարկե քեզ շնորհակալ եմ գրառմանդ համար: Որովհետև այն ինձ ազատեց լրացուցիչ նույնը կրկնելու անհրաժեշտությունից ու նոր հարցադրումներ տալու, որը հետևողականորն պետք է բերեր նրան, որ ցույց տար, որ դու հանձնվել ես, որ դու պայքարի կամք չունես, որ դու զբաղված ես միայն խոսելով: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում է 20% ու մյուս ֆլան-ֆստաններին, ինչպիսիք են 10 զոհից վախենալը ու մյուս հավակնոտ մտքերը, ապա դա քո տեսակետն է, հետաքրքիր տեսակետ է, բայց անձամբ իմ գնահատականով իրականության հետ որևէ եզր չունեցող: Տվածդ գիրքը... հմմմ... դրան ծանոթ եմ ոչ միայն ես, այլև շարժման ակտիվից շատերը: Զիլ մտքեր են, զիլ մոտեցումներ են: Եվ վերջ: Մի մոտեցման զիլ լինելը չի բացառում մյուսի զիլ լինելը, իսկ մյուսը, իրականում, կարող է շատ ավելի հզոր լինել: Սա է իրականությունը, իրականությանը, որ որոշակի կաղապարային մտածողությունից բացի բան չես ուզում տեսնել:

Այո՛, պայքարի ձև է անհնազազանդությունը ու ԱԺ զաբոռ ջարդելը կամ հանրայինի կաբել կտրելը:

Այո՛, պայքարի ձև է տեռորիստական խմբերի ձևավորումը:

Այո՛, պայքարի այլ ձևեր էլ կան:

Ու լավագույն ձևերից մեկով հետևողական առաջ է գնում ՀԱԿ-ը: Այ այս մասը չես ուզում տեսնել: Ասում ես, որ հանրահավաքին չես գալու, որտև դա տաք պահելու ձև է միայն, մինչև էսինչ բանը լինի կամ չլինի: Լավ, դիցուք էդպես է, ենթադրենք որ դու ճիշտ ես, մի պահ ենթադրենք: Անշուշտ ես քո հետ համաձայն չեմ, բայց ենթադրենք: Էդ դեպքում ունես երկու տարբերակ.
- Գալ ու տաք մնալ,
- Չգալ ու սառել:
Սառելու օգուտը ո՞րն է: Տաք մնալը հույս է: Հույսը ապրելու խթանն է, ձգտումն է: Սառելու օգուտը ո՞րն է: Սա ասում եմ, զուտ քո տրամաբանությամբ շարժվելու դեպքում, որովհետև իրականում ես քո մտքերի հետ համաձայն չեմ:

Իսկ գուցե երրորդ տարբերակը կա: Հուշիր այդ դեպքում մեզ, միամիտ «ֆանատներիս», չնայած չէ, դու արդեն ասել ես. 



> Ոչինչ էլ չեմ առաջարկում

----------


## Բիձա

> Սիրելիդ իմ Բիձա, 
> Այժմ հստակ ցույց տալ վերաբերյալ: Ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ է: *Դու ասացիր, որ հաջողության հասնելու համար լիդերը պետք է դիմացները կանգներ ու քֆրտեր: Քո ասածից ենթադրվում էր, որ այդ դեպքում հաջողությունը ծալված, գրպաններս դրված կլիներ, ինչը կատարյալ աբսուրդ միտք է: Աբսուրդությունը ցույց տալու համար բերեցի լիդերի օրինակ, ով դա անում է:* Ինչ վերաբերվում է «քֆրտելուն», անգամ մենակով դիմացները կանգնած «քֆրտելուն», *ես դրան վատ չեմ վերաբերվում:* Լավ եմ վերաբերվում: Պայքարի բաղկացուցիչ գործոն է: Ամբողջ ասածս սա է 
> 
>  Ինչ վերաբերվում է ինձ, ապա անհամեստաբար նշեմ, որ ես ոչ թե ՀԱԿ ակտիվիստ երիտասարդությանը մոտ եմ կանգնած, այլ նրանցից մեկն եմ, անդամակցում եմ «Հատուկ Գունդ» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնությունը, եղել եմ ակտիվ, մասնակցել ՀԱԿ երիտ. խորհուրդ նիստերին, ակտիվորեն մասնակցել եմ բազում ակցիաների կազմակերպմանն ու անցկացմանը և այլն: Սակայն իմ մասին չէ, որ ուզում էի խոսել, այլ երիտասարդ մյուս ակտիվիստների: Բարեբախտաբար նրանք բոլորն այնքան հասուն ու զարգացած մարդիկ են, որ որևէ Չուկ կամ Բիձա նրանց պարզապես *չի՛ կարող* դաստիարակել: Այլ հարց, որ նրանք բոլորն ունակ են լսելու և՛ Չուկին, և՛ Բիձուն, որից հետո սեփական վերլուծություններով ու դատողություններով սեփական եզրահանգման գալ: Էլ ավելին ասեմ. բարեբախտաբար նրանց կողքին կան *Չուկից ու Բիձուց քաղաքականապես ու գաղափարապես շատ ավելի հասուն մարդիկ, ում նրանք կարող են լսել ու լսածը վերլուծման առարկա սարքել:* Այնպես որ ՀԱԿ երիտ. թևի, *ակտիվի մասին մի անհանգստացիր*. այն կազմված է հասուն երիտասարդներից, ովքեր հաստատուն քայլերով գնում են իրենց գաղափարների իրականացմանը:
> 
> Միտինգը միայն ու *միայն միջոց է,* ավելին, միջոցներից մեկը, բայց կարևորագույն միջոցներից մեկը:
> .


Հարգելիդ իմ Չուկ
Եթե քֆրտելուն լավ ես վերաբերվում, այդ դեպքում Նիկոլի քֆուր-նստելուն ինչու ես հեգնանքով նայում՞: Ոնց տեսնում եմ Նիկոլին մեղմ ասած էնքան էլ չեն գնահատում ՀԱԿ-ում: Եթե պրոբլեմը անձնական է, դա մի բան է, բայց քո ձևակերպումից կարելի է ենթադրել, որ նրա գործելաոճն է անընդունելի /կամ էլ աճող հեղինակությունը և ինքնուրույն գործելու նրա մեծ պոտենցիալը/: 
Նիկոլը դա հենց խոսել- քրֆելու հայաստանյան էպիկենտրոնն է: Նրա արածի նկատմամբ այսպիսի վերաբերմունքը  դա արդեն լավ բան չի- քո սիրած «աբսուրդ՛ բառով է բնորոշվում: 
Եթե Նիկոլի կողքին մի 10 նման քրֆող էլ լիներ, հաջողությունը հաստատ մեր և մի գուցե քո ջեբում էլ լիներ: 
Եթե գաղտնիք չէ, չէիր ասի, այդ «Չուկից ու Բիձուց քաղաքականապես ու գաղափարապես շատ ավելի հասուն մարդկանցից» գոնե մեկի անունը, որ նախապես իմանամ, թե քո ասած 20 տարուց հետո մեզ ինչ է սպասվում՞:
Նաև ասեմ, որ իմ ու շատ- շատերի կարծիքով միտինգը վաղուց արդեն միջոց չէ, թամաշա է:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե քֆրտելուն լավ ես վերաբերվում, այդ դեպքում Նիկոլի քֆուր-նստելուն ինչու ես հեգնանքով նայում՞:


Հը՞  :Shok: 
Ե՞ս եմ հեգնանքով նայում  :Shok: 
Նիկոլին ես ոչ թե հեգնանքով եմ նայում, այլ հիանում եմ նրանով, նրան համարում մեր քաղ. էլիտայի ամենասկզբունքային մարդկանցից մեկը, լավագույն վերլուծաբաններից մեկը, համարում եմ, որ մեր շարժումը ինքն ա հիմնադրել, այլ ոչ թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, դա սկսելով տարիներ առաջ և այլն: Հիանում եմ նրա նաև գալ ու նստելու որոշմամբ, ինչպես նաև նստած ժամանակ արածով, մասնավորապես իր բանտային օրագրով, որի ոչ մի տառ բաց չեմ թողնում: Էնպես որ խնդրում եմ համոզվիր, նոր նման պնդումներ արա:

Նիկոլին չափազանց լավ են վերաբերվում նաև Կոնգրեսում, երիտասարդների մեջ ամենաբարձր հեղինակություն ունեցողներից մեկն է, նրան հարգում են ու հեղինակություն համարում նաև ավագ սերունդը:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է քաղաքականապես ավելի հասուններին, ում լսում ու հետներն անմիջական շփում են ունենում, ապա այդ շարքում կարող ես գրանցել մասնավորապես ՀԱԿ-ի ողջ ղեկավար կազմին, Ժառանգության հայտնի դեմքերից շատերին, այլոց:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է հանրահավաքի թամաշա լինելուն, խնդրեմ, այդպես կարծիր: Միայն թե այդ կարծիքիցդ հետո էլ հանրահավաքը շարունակում է մնալ հզորագույն գործիք, կարևորագույն քաղաքական իրադարձություն, ինչի ապացույցներից մեկն էլ այս թեմայի այսպես ակտիվանալն էր:

----------


## Բիձա

> Հը՞ 
> Ե՞ս եմ հեգնանքով նայում 
> *Նիկոլին ես ոչ թե հեգնանքով եմ նայում, այլ հիանում եմ նրանով, նրան համարում մեր քաղ. էլիտայի ամենասկզբունքային մարդկանցից մեկը, լավագույն վերլուծաբաններից մեկը, համարում եմ, որ մեր շարժումը ինքն ա հիմնադրել, այլ ոչ թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, դա սկսելով տարիներ առաջ և այլն:* Հիանում եմ նրա նաև գալ ու նստելու որոշմամբ, ինչպես նաև նստած ժամանակ արածով, մասնավորապես իր բանակային օրագրով, որի ոչ մի տառ բաց չեմ թողնում: Էնպես որ խնդրում եմ համոզվիր, նոր նման պնդումներ արա:
> 
> Նիկոլին չափազանց լավ են վերաբերվում նաև Կոնգրեսում, երիտասարդների մեջ ամենաբարձր հեղինակություն ունեցողներից մեկն է, նրան հարգում են ու հեղինակություն համարում նաև ավագ սերունդը:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է քաղաքականապես ավելի հասուններին, ում լսում ու հետներն անմիջական շփում են ունենում, ապա այդ շարքում կարող ես գրանցել մասնավորապես *ՀԱԿ-ի ողջ ղեկավար կազմին,* Ժառանգության հայտնի դեմքերից շատերին, *այլոց*:
> 
> :


Չուկ ջան, նախորդ գրառման մեջ սա չէր գրել՞

Այժմ հստակ ցույց տալ վերաբերյալ: Ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ է: *Դու ասացիր, որ հաջողության հասնելու համար լիդերը պետք է դիմացները կանգներ ու քֆրտեր: Քո ասածից ենթադրվում էր, որ այդ դեպքում հաջողությունը ծալված, գրպաններս դրված կլիներ, ինչը կատարյալ աբսուրդ միտք է: Աբսուրդությունը ցույց տալու համար բերեցի լիդերի օրինակ, ով դա անում է:* 

Բա *ես քո գրածը էլ ոնց հասկանայի*՞
 ՀԱԿ-ի ողջ ղեկավարությանը քեզանից  խելոք համարելը լավ չէ: Ջահելը պետք է շատ ավելի ամբիցիոզություն ունենա, քան համեստություն:
Նաև տխրեցի, -եթե ողջ ՀԱԿ-ի վերխուշկեն է  երիտասարդության մարզիչը, ապա  20 տարի միտինգի գալը իմ կյանքի հորիզոնից դեն է: 
"Այլոցը" առհասարակ խփող էր: Եթե էդքան խելոք,  իմաստուն մարդ կա, բա մենք ինչու ենք էս օրը՞: :Bad:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, նախորդ գրառման մեջ սա չէր գրել՞
> 
> Այժմ հստակ ցույց տալ վերաբերյալ: Ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ է: *Դու ասացիր, որ հաջողության հասնելու համար լիդերը պետք է դիմացները կանգներ ու քֆրտեր: Քո ասածից ենթադրվում էր, որ այդ դեպքում հաջողությունը ծալված, գրպաններս դրված կլիներ, ինչը կատարյալ աբսուրդ միտք է: Աբսուրդությունը ցույց տալու համար բերեցի լիդերի օրինակ, ով դա անում է:* 
> 
> Բա *ես քո գրածը էլ ոնց հասկանայի*՞
>  ՀԱԿ-ի ողջ ղեկավարությանը քեզանից  խելոք համարելը լավ չէ: Ջահելը պետք է շատ ավելի ամբիցիոզություն ունենա, քան համեստություն:
> Նաև տխրեցի, -եթե ողջ ՀԱԿ-ի վերխուշկեն է  երիտասարդության մարզիչը, ապա  20 տարի միտինգի գալը իմ կյանքի հորիզոնից դեն է: 
> "Այլոցը" առհասարակ խփող էր: Եթե էդքան խելոք,  իմաստուն մարդ կա, բա մենք ինչու ենք էս օրը՞:


Իմ գրածը պետք էր հասկանալ այնպես, ինչպես կար: Եթե դա էլ չես հասկանում, ես ցավում եմ: Լուրջ: Փորձեմ ավելի պարզ տեսքով գրել:

Դու ասում ես, որ գյուղը շենացնելու համար մեկը պետք ա ծառ տնկի: Ես ասում եմ, որ ծառ տնկող կա: Բայց ծառ տնկելը թեկուզ անհրաժեշտ, բայց ոչ բավարար է, պետք է նաև առու փորող, հող մշակող, տուն կարուցող, պոմիդոր ցանող, ձմերուկ հավաքող և այլն: Դու մի կետը վերցրել ու ասում ես, սա է պետք արդյունքի հասնելու համար: Ես քեզ ցույց տվեցի, որ դա կա, բայց կարծելը, թե մենակ դա բավարար է՝ աբսուրդ է: Հուսամ հիմա հասկացար:

ՀԱԿ երիտասարդության մարզիչը իրենք են... հենց իրենք՝ երիտասարդները: Բայց նրանք լսում են նաև այլոց, քննարկումներ անցկացնում, խորհրդակցում, վերլուծում: Այլոցի տակ նկատի ունեի շատ-շատերին, օրինակ էլի երիտասարդ, բայց շատ հայտնի մի հրապարակախոսի՝ Տեր-Աբրահամեան Հրանտին, մի շարք արվեստագետների, ընդդիմադիր (մեզ ընդդիմադիր) ճակատից շատերին, որտև ի տարբերություն քեզ, հարգելի բիձա, նրանք հասկանում են, որ պետք է բոլորին լսել և նրանց հիմնական տարբերությունը քեզնից նա է, որ նրանք գիտեն, որ ֆորումում գրելով ու հավակնոտ «վերլուծություններով» բանի չես հասնի, գործել է պետք:

----------


## Բիձա

> Հը՞ 
> Ե՞ս եմ հեգնանքով նայում 
> Նիկոլին ես ոչ թե հեգնանքով եմ նայում, այլ հիանում եմ նրանով, նրան համարում մեր քաղ. էլիտայի ամենասկզբունքային մարդկանցից մեկը, լավագույն վերլուծաբաններից մեկը, համարում եմ, որ մեր շարժումը ինքն ա հիմնադրել, այլ ոչ թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, դա սկսելով տարիներ առաջ և այլն: Հիանում եմ նրա նաև գալ ու նստելու որոշմամբ, ինչպես նաև նստած ժամանակ արածով, մասնավորապես իր բանտային օրագրով, որի ոչ մի տառ բաց չեմ թողնում: Էնպես որ խնդրում եմ համոզվիր, նոր նման պնդումներ արա:
> 
> :


Նաև
Քո այն պնդումը, թե լիդերի խոսելու արդյունքը էական չէ- Նիկոլին չի վերաբերում, քանզի Նիկոլը միտինգից դուրս ժողովրդի աչքին որպես լուրջ դեմք ձևավորվեց հիմնականում  մարտի մեկից հետո -իր օրագրերով:
Մարտի մեկից հետո հենց ԼՏՊ-ն որպես առաջին դեմք պետք է հանդես գար քֆուրով, այլ ոչ միայն Նիկոլը: ԼՏՊ-ի  լիդերության հարցն էր հրապարակի վրա այլ ոչ թե Նիկոլի:
Դեմքերի և դերերի տարբերությունը այս հարցում կրիտիկական է:

----------


## Chuk

> Նաև
> Քո այն պնդումը, թե լիդերի խոսելու արդյունքը էական չէ- Նիկոլին չի վերաբերում, քանզի Նիկոլը միտինգից դուրս ժողովրդի աչքին որպես լուրջ դեմք ձևավորվեց հիմնականում  մարտի մեկից հետո -իր օրագրերով:
> Մարտի մեկից հետո հենց ԼՏՊ-ն որպես առաջին դեմք պետք է հանդես գար քֆուրով, այլ ոչ միայն Նիկոլը: ԼՏՊ-ի  լիդերության հարցն էր հրապարակի վրա այլ ոչ թե Նիկոլի:
> Դեմքերի և դերերի տարբերությունը այս հարցում կրիտիկական է:


Քո այն պնդումը, որ իբր ես պնդել եմ, որ խոսելու արդյունքը էական չէ, իրականությանը չհամապատասխանող պնդում է, ընդամենը զրուցակցին չլսելու կամ էլ լսածը չհասկանալու արդյունք  :Smile: 

Իսկ որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ևս նաև «քֆուրով» է հանդես եկել ու ինքը փաստացի լիդեր է, դա հայտնի ճշմարտություն է, որքան էլ որ հակառակը պնդես:

----------


## Բիձա

> *Դու ասում ես, որ գյուղը շենացնելու համար մեկը պետք ա ծառ տնկի:* Ես ասում եմ, որ ծառ տնկող կա: Բայց ծառ տնկելը թեկուզ անհրաժեշտ, բայց ոչ բավարար է, *պետք է նաև առու փորող, հող մշակող, տուն կարուցող, պոմիդոր ցանող, ձմերուկ հավաքող և այլն:* Դու *մի կետը վերցրել ու ասում ես, սա է պետք արդյունքի հասնելու համար:* Ես *քեզ ցույց տվեցի,* որ դա կա, բայց կարծելը, թե մենակ դա բավարար է՝ աբսուրդ է: Հուսամ հիմա հասկացար:
> 
> շատ հայտնի մի հրապարակախոսի՝ *Տեր-Աբրահամեան Հրանտին,* մի շարք արվեստագետների, ընդդիմադիր (մեզ ընդդիմադիր) ճակատից շատերին, որտև ի տարբերություն քեզ, հարգելի բիձա, նրանք հասկանում են, որ պետք է բոլորին լսել և նրանց հիմնական տարբերությունը քեզնից նա է, որ նրանք գիտեն, որ ֆորումում գրելով ու հավակնոտ «վերլուծություններով» բանի չես հասնի, գործել է պետք:


Իմ և այլոց չհասկացող լինելու  հետ շատ մեծ հույսեր ես կապում: Մի գուցե ինքդ փորձես լսել ու ինքնուրույն հասկանալ /երիտասարդական այլ ակտիվիստների պես/՞
Դու պետության ու ընդիմության ֆունկցիաները խառնել ես իրար: Ծառ տնկելը դա պետության գործ է, իշխանություն վերցնելը դա ընդիմության առաջնային գործն է,  սուր պրոցես է և ծառ տնկելու հետ գործ չունի: 
Սուր պրոցեսն ունի ավանգարդային առաջ ընկած հիմնական ճակատ ուր հենց կենտրոնացվում են բոլոր ուժերը և հիմնական մարտերը հենց այդտեղ են տեղի ունենում: 
Ստվերային կառավարության օրինակով քո նշած ընդիմադիր ստրուկտուրան դա քաղաքացիական հասարակության հատկանիշ է: Ներկայումս միայն Անգլիան այդ մակարդակն ունի և կիրառում է կյանքում:
Քո նշած դեմքի ճոռոմ հոդվածներին ծանոթ լինելով   ես նորից կոչ կանեյի քեզ դեն նետել անտեղի համեստությունդ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կուսակցությունը քո ասածները անելու համար պիտի ունենա ժողովրդի աջակցությունը, հենք ունենա:


Չուկ ջան, ենթադրվում է, որ եթե մարդիկ կուսակցություն են հիմնել, ուրեմն այդ աջակցույթունն ունեն, կամ գնահատել են պոտենցիալ աջակցությունը: Հո օդի մեջին կուսակցություն չեն ստեղծում ? Մեր մոտ կան տենց օդի մեջից ստեղծվածներ, բայց մենք էլ գիտենք այդ "կուսակցություններին" - չորս հոգի, տնով տեղով: Հիմա խոսքը ՀԱԿ-ի պես քաղաքական ուժ/կուսակցության մասին է, որը հստակ ունի ժողովդրի աջակցությունը, ու պիտի առաջնորդի այդ ժողովրդին ու հաստակ ցույց տա այն ուղին ու մեթոդները, որով մենք հասնելու ենք հաղթանակի: 

Եթե ես ու դու վաղը մի հատ կուսակցություն բացենք, անունն էլ դնենք "Հոմոսեքսուալ կետերի հողային իրավունքներըր հյուսիսային Եվրոպայում", բնականաբար ես ու դու կլինենք միայն այդ կուսակցության մեջ: Բայց եթե քաղաքական ուժ ենք հիմնել ու աննունն էլ դրել է Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես, ենթադրում ենք, որ ահագին ազգությամբ հայ կոնգրեսավորված է: 

ԴիՎի հետ համաձայն եմ, որ ստացվում է այնպես, որ հաղթելու դեպքում տեր են իրենք, ու իշխանություն են ստանում իրենք, որը լրիվ նորմալ է: Բայց երբ գալիս է քվեներին տեր կանգնելու պահը, չգիտեմ ոնց դա պիտի անի ժողովուրդը: Ինչ-որ վերացական արտահայտություն - ժողովուրդ տեր կանգնեք ձեր քվեներին:

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ և այլոց չհասկացող լինելու  հետ շատ մեծ հույսեր ես կապում: Մի գուցե ինքդ փորձես լսել ու ինքնուրույն հասկանալ /երիտասարդական այլ ակտիվիստների պես/՞
> Դու պետության ու ընդիմության ֆունկցիաները խառնել ես իրար: Ծառ տնկելը դա պետության գործ է, իշխանություն վերցնելը դա ընդիմության առաջնային գործն է,  սուր պրոցես է և ծառ տնկելու հետ գործ չունի:


 :Jpit: 
Փաստորեն նորից չհասկացար: Ցավոք:
Ծառ տնկելը տվյալ օրինակումս Նիկոլի քֆրտելն էր, պոմիդոր ցանելը հանրահավաք անցկացնելը, առու փորելը տարբեր ակցիաները, տուն վերանորոգելը՝ շրջանային հանդիպումները և այլն: Ես քեզ չհասկացող չեմ համարում, համարում եմ որ հասուն մարդ ես, ով բավական խելացի է և այլն, բայց այ որ գրածներս համառորեն չես հասկանում, դա արդեն ուրիշ խնդիր է  :Wink: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում է Հրանտին, ապա քո հետ համեմատելու դեպքում ավելի շուտ քեզ ճոռոմ կկոչեի, քան նրան: Իրականում ոչ մեկիդ  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ենթադրվում է, որ եթե մարդիկ կուսակցություն են հիմնել, ուրեմն այդ աջակցույթունն ունեն, կամ գնահատել են պոտենցիալ աջակցությունը: Հո օդի մեջին կուսակցություն չեն ստեղծում ? Մեր մոտ կան տենց օդի մեջից ստեղծվածներ, բայց մենք էլ գիտենք այդ "կուսակցություններին" - չորս հոգի, տնով տեղով: Հիմա խոսքը ՀԱԿ-ի պես քաղաքական ուժ/կուսակցության մասին է, որը հստակ ունի ժողովդրի աջակցությունը, ու պիտի առաջնորդի այդ ժողովրդին ու հաստակ ցույց տա այն ուղին ու մեթոդները, որով մենք հասնելու ենք հաղթանակի:


Տրիբուն ջան, շնորհակալ եմ, նույն բանն ենք ասում  :Smile: 
Մի տարբերությամբ, ես ասում եմ, որ եթե «կուսակցությունն» արդեն ստեղծվել է, միևնույն է, իր գործունեության համար էլ է ընթացքում ժողովրդի աջակցությունը պետք: Էլի նույն բանն ենք ասում: Դիվին ասում էր, որ կուսակցությունը մենակ պետք է անի, ես ասում եմ, որ ներկայիս իրականությունում դա անհնար է, ժողովրդի ռեսուրսը պիտի մաքսիմալ օգտագործվի, այլ կերպ անհնար է:

Իսկ հաղթելու դեպքում ղեկավարում են իրենք, ոչ թե տեր են իրենք, իսկ հսկում ենք մենք՝ ժողովուրդս: Իրական մոդելը սա ա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Ու լավագույն ձևերից մեկով հետևողական առաջ է գնում ՀԱԿ-ը: *Այ այս մասը չես ուզում տեսնել:* Ասում ես, որ հանրահավաքին չես գալու, որտև դա տաք պահելու ձև է միայն, մինչև էսինչ բանը լինի կամ չլինի: Լավ, դիցուք էդպես է, ենթադրենք որ դու ճիշտ ես, մի պահ ենթադրենք: Անշուշտ ես քո հետ համաձայն չեմ, բայց ենթադրենք: Էդ դեպքում ունես երկու տարբերակ.
> - Գալ ու տաք մնալ,
> - Չգալ ու սառել:
> Սառելու օգուտը ո՞րն է: Տաք մնալը հույս է: Հույսը ապրելու խթանն է, ձգտումն է: Սառելու օգուտը ո՞րն է: Սա ասում եմ, զուտ քո տրամաբանությամբ շարժվելու դեպքում, որովհետև իրականում ես քո մտքերի հետ համաձայն չեմ:
> 
> Իսկ գուցե երրորդ տարբերակը կա: Հուշիր այդ դեպքում մեզ, միամիտ «ֆանատներիս», չնայած չէ, դու արդեն ասել ես.


Չուկ, ինչու՞ չեմ ուզում տեսնել, կասե՞ս։ Խե՞լքս չի հասնում, հիվա՞նդ եմ, մեջը քյար չկա՞, «լիչնայա նեպրիյազն» ունե՞մ ՀԱԿ–ի կամ Տեր–Պետրոսյանի նկատմամբ, կու՞յր եմ… 
Ապեր նախադասությունդ սխալ ես ձևակերպել, ասա «չես տեսնում» ու բացատրի, որ ՀԱԿ–ի համար ահագին հաղթանակ ու առաջխաղացում էր ասենք քաղբանտարկյալների ազատումը։ Օրինակ։ Ես էլ փորձեմ մի տարի մտածել, թե յարաբ, դրա առաջխաղացումը ո՞րն էր,  մի ժամանակ առաջ էդ մարդիկ ազատության մեջ էին, մենք էս վիճակին էինք, իշխանությունների տանձին չէր, հետո մարդկանց ծեծեցին, սպանեցին ու նիզաշտո բանտ գցեցին մի տարի անիմաստ նստեցրին հիմա էլ ազատեցին ու էլի էս վիճակին ենք, իշխանությունների տանձին չի, այսինքն թշվառիս կարծիքով եկել ենք ելման դրություն, պլյուս լիքը մարդու ստացած բարոյական վնասը, որից այդ մարդիկ չգիտես ինչու դժգոհ չեն ու դեռ հակառակը՝ կարծում են, թե հաղթանակ են տարել։ Ապեր իմ պայքարը լրիվ սահմանադրական է ու վճռական :Tongue: ։ Ես վճռականորեն բոյկոտում եմ ընդդիմության հանրահավաքները, ինձ սենց դեմագոգ ընդդիմություն պետք չի, ու հաջորդ ընտրություններում ոչ էլ ձայն կտամ ընդդիմությանը։ Որովհետև այս մարդիկ օբյեկտիվությունից ու անկեղծությունից հեռու են, ճիշտ նույն կերպ, ինչ իշխանությունները, թերևս միակ դրդապատճառը իշխանություն փոխելն է, փոխելու համար։

----------

Բիձա (06.09.2009), Մեղապարտ (06.09.2009), Տրիբուն (06.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Փաստորեն նորից չհասկացար: Ցավոք:
> Ծառ տնկելը տվյալ օրինակումս Նիկոլի քֆրտելն էր, պոմիդոր ցանելը հանրահավաք անցկացնելը, առու փորելը տարբեր ակցիաները, տուն վերանորոգելը՝ շրջանային հանդիպումները և այլն: Ես քեզ չհասկացող չեմ համարում, համարում եմ որ հասուն մարդ ես, ով բավական խելացի է և այլն, բայց այ որ գրածներս համառորեն չես հասկանում, դա արդեն ուրիշ խնդիր է 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է Հրանտին, ապա քո հետ համեմատելու դեպքում ավելի շուտ քեզ ճոռոմ կկոչեի, քան նրան: Իրականում ոչ մեկիդ


 Ես իմ բիձա հալով քո և մի քանի այլ, կայքային մտքափոխանակությամբ  հետաքրքրված մարդկանց հետ միասին տեսական հարցեր  ենք քննարկում:
Հրանտը Հայկական Ժամանակով է իր մտքերը ծավալում: Ինչ համեմատություն կարող է լինել իմ և Հրանտի մեջ՞ :
Բացի այդ, ես հրապարակային դեմքերին իրավունք ունեմ համեմատելու, որովհետև հասարակ մարդկանց գործն է դա-թացը չորից ջոկելը: 
Ես նաև իրավունք ունեի քեզ և Հրանտին համեմատելու, որովհետև նա հասարակական-քաղաքական դեմք է իսկ  դու էլ կուսակցության ակտիվիստ ես: 
Բացի այդ, ես համեմատությունն արեցի   քողարկված, հարգալից տոնով, իսկ դու կալամաշկա գրուզավիկով ես քշում իմ վրա:

----------


## dvgray

> Չուկ, ինչու՞ չեմ ուզում տեսնել, կասե՞ս։ Խե՞լքս չի հասնում, հիվա՞նդ եմ, մեջը քյար չկա՞, «լիչնայա նեպրիյազն» ունե՞մ ՀԱԿ–ի կամ Տեր–Պետրոսյանի նկատմամբ, կու՞յր եմ… 
> Ապեր նախադասությունդ սխալ ես ձևակերպել, ասա «չես տեսնում» ու բացատրի, որ ՀԱԿ–ի համար ահագին հաղթանակ ու առաջխաղացում էր ասենք քաղբանտարկյալների ազատումը։ Օրինակ։ Ես էլ փորձեմ մի տարի մտածել, թե յարաբ, դրա առաջխաղացումը ո՞րն էր,  մի ժամանակ առաջ էդ մարդիկ ազատության մեջ էին, մենք էս վիճակին էինք, իշխանությունների տանձին չէր, հետո մարդկանց ծեծեցին, սպանեցին ու նիզաշտո բանտ գցեցին մի տարի անիմաստ նստեցրին հիմա էլ ազատեցին ու էլի էս վիճակին ենք, իշխանությունների տանձին չի, այսինքն թշվառիս կարծիքով եկել ենք ելման դրություն, պլյուս լիքը մարդու ստացած բարոյական վնասը, որից այդ մարդիկ չգիտես ինչու դժգոհ չեն ու դեռ հակառակը՝ կարծում են, թե հաղթանակ են տարել։ Ապեր իմ պայքարը լրիվ սահմանադրական է ու վճռական։ Ես վճռականորեն բոյկոտում եմ ընդդիմության հանրահավաքները, ինձ սենց դեմագոգ ընդդիմություն պետք չի, ու հաջորդ ընտրություններում ոչ էլ ձայն կտամ ընդդիմությանը։ Որովհետև այս մարդիկ օբյեկտիվությունից ու անկեղծությունից հեռու են, ճիշտ նույն կերպ, ինչ իշխանությունները, թերևս միակ դրդապատճառը իշխանություն փոխելն է, փոխելու համար։


մենակ այդքանը որ լինել, այսիքն կռուգ տալով ելման դիրք գալը, էլի կասեինք որ ոչինչ չենք կոցրել բացի ժամանակից: բայց էդպես չի: էս "ամրագոտիների" հետ կապված ակցիան ցույց տվեց, որ լիքը մարդ թրի տակով անցել ա, ու սա պետք ա երկար մտածելու տեղիք տա, թե սնեց որ գնա էս երկիրը ու ժողովուրդը ուր՞ ա մինչև հասնելու:

----------


## Kuk

> Չուկ ջան, ենթադրվում է, որ եթե մարդիկ կուսակցություն են հիմնել, ուրեմն այդ աջակցույթունն ունեն, կամ գնահատել են պոտենցիալ աջակցությունը: Հո օդի մեջին կուսակցություն չեն ստեղծում ? Մեր մոտ կան տենց օդի մեջից ստեղծվածներ, բայց մենք էլ գիտենք այդ "կուսակցություններին" - չորս հոգի, տնով տեղով: Հիմա խոսքը ՀԱԿ-ի պես քաղաքական ուժ/կուսակցության մասին է, որը հստակ ունի ժողովդրի աջակցությունը, ու պիտի առաջնորդի այդ ժողովրդին ու հաստակ ցույց տա այն ուղին ու մեթոդները, որով մենք հասնելու ենք հաղթանակի: 
> 
> Եթե ես ու դու վաղը մի հատ կուսակցություն բացենք, անունն էլ դնենք "Հոմոսեքսուալ կետերի հողային իրավունքներըր հյուսիսային Եվրոպայում", բնականաբար ես ու դու կլինենք միայն այդ կուսակցության մեջ: Բայց եթե քաղաքական ուժ ենք հիմնել ու աննունն էլ դրել է Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես, ենթադրում ենք, որ ահագին ազգությամբ հայ կոնգրեսավորված է: 
> 
> ԴիՎի հետ համաձայն եմ, որ ստացվում է այնպես, որ հաղթելու դեպքում տեր են իրենք, ու իշխանություն են ստանում իրենք, որը լրիվ նորմալ է: Բայց երբ գալիս է քվեներին տեր կանգնելու պահը, չգիտեմ ոնց դա պիտի անի ժողովուրդը: Ինչ-որ վերացական արտահայտություն - ժողովուրդ տեր կանգնեք ձեր քվեներին:


Տրիբուն ձյա, իհարկե ժողովուրդը պետք է տեր կանգնի, բա էլ ո՞վ: Եթե կուսակցությունը տեր կանգնի, վաղն էլ գա իշխանության ու գռփի, էլ ո՞նց ա ժողովուրդն ասելու՝ գռփում ես, այ անասուն: Չի կարողանալու ասել, որտև կուսակցությունն էլ կասի՝ էդ դու ի՞նչ ես արել, որ մի հատ էլ ասում ես, ընդամենը մի պծիչկա դնելով ուզում ես ամեն ինչ պահանջե՞լ: Եվ եթե ուզում ես մի պծիչկա դնելով պահանջել ամեն ինչ, ինչպես որ պետք է լինի, ապա նախ ստեղծի նորմալ պետություն, ապա նոր միայն պահանջիր մի պծիչկի դիմաց ամեն ինչ՝ ներառյալ չգռփող իշխանություն: Բայց էսօրվա Հայաստանում հնարավոր չի մի քվեով պահանջել ԿԸհ-ի կողմից ճիշտ արդյունքների հրապարակում, այնուհետև՝ չգռփող կամ գոնե չափավոր, ոչ լկտիաբար ու բացահայտ գռփող իշխանություններ: Բայց էսօր եթե ընտրություններից հետո հարյուր հազար հոգի դուրս չգա ԿԸՀ-ի դեմը ոտքերով գետնին չդոմփի, չսուլի, ԿԸՀ-ն ասելու ա՝ ահարոն ադիբեկյանը կարգին սոցիոլոգ ա, տեղը տեղին ճիշտ արդյունքներ ա կանխատեսել: Բայց արի ու տես, որ էսօր էնքան են լկտիացել, որ էդքանի հետ մեկտեղ էլի նույնն են անում, հարյուր չէ երեք հարյուր հազարով դուրս եկանք, բերետների սապոգների տակից դեղին հեղուկ էր հոսում վախից, բայց էլի էդ անփույթ սեքսի հետևանքներն իրանց թվերը դեմ տվին: Էս պարագայում դու ուզում ես ինչ որ կուսակցությունից կամ դաշինքից պահանջել տեր կանգնել ժողովրդի՝ իրեն տված քվեների՞ն: Ռեալ չի, ավելին՝ աբսուրդ ա:

----------


## Elmo

Կրկնվում եմ, բայց մեր ժողովրդի ձայնը ընտրությունից ընտրություն ա բարձրանում: Ինչ-որ անհնազանդություններ, ակցիաներ, միտինգներ, արդարության պահանջ, հետո հերթակական անգամ հերթական ստոր մեթոդներով ծեծում, ջարդում են ժողովորդին ու ամեն ինչ 5 տարով հանգստանում ա:

Ամեն ինչ ոնց որ օրինաչափ ա երևում, բայց էս ամեն ինչի մեջ միշտ մի բան ինձ չի զարմացրել: Թե ըմբոստացած ժողովրդի, թե իշխանության գլուխ միշտ կանգնած են եղել (եթե չափազանց մեղմ ասեմ) մարդիկ, որոնք էդ ժողովրդի եղունգը չարժեն:

Գոնե 5 տարին մեկ դրանց վառենք:

----------

Բիձա (07.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Կրկնվում եմ, բայց մեր ժողովրդի ձայնը ընտրությունից ընտրություն ա բարձրանում: Ինչ-որ անհնազանդություններ, ակցիաներ, միտինգներ, արդարության պահանջ, հետո հերթակական անգամ հերթական ստոր մեթոդներով ծեծում, ջարդում են ժողովորդին ու ամեն ինչ 5 տարով հանգստանում ա:
> 
> Ամեն ինչ ոնց որ օրինաչափ ա երևում, բայց էս ամեն ինչի մեջ միշտ մի բան ինձ չի զարմացրել: Թե ըմբոստացած ժողովրդի, թե իշխանության գլուխ միշտ կանգնած են եղել (եթե չափազանց մեղմ ասեմ) մարդիկ, որոնք էդ ժողովրդի եղունգը չարժեն:
> 
> Գոնե 5 տարին մեկ դրանց վառենք:


Էլմո ջան, վերջին անգամ ընտրություն եղել ա 1.5 տարի առաջ, դե հիմա հիշի, թե Հ.Հ. օրոք երբ ա եղել, որ ընտրություններից 1.5 տարի հետո ինչ-որ պայքար հասկացություն լինի:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո ջան, վերջին անգամ ընտրություն եղել ա 1.5 տարի առաջ, դե հիմա հիշի, թե Հ.Հ. օրոք երբ ա եղել, որ ընտրություններից 1.5 տարի հետո ինչ-որ պայքար հասկացություն լինի:


Էս անգամ զոհեր կան:

----------


## Բիձա

> Տրիբուն ձյա, *իհարկե ժողովուրդը պետք է տեր կանգնի, բա էլ ո՞վ*: Եթե կուսակցությունը տեր կանգնի, վաղն էլ գա իշխանության ու գռփի, էլ ո՞նց ա ժողովուրդն ասելու՝ գռփում ես, այ անասուն: Չի կարողանալու ասել, *որտև կուսակցությունն էլ կասի՝ էդ դու ի՞նչ ես արել, որ մի հատ էլ ասում ես, ընդամենը մի պծիչկա դնելով ուզում ես ամեն ինչ պահանջե՞լ:*


Կուկ, շոշափել ես կարևոր մեթոդական  - տեսական հարց: 
Քո ասածով ստացվում է  որ նորմալ ընտրություն անելու ու արդյունքները ֆիքսելու համար  բացի իշխանություն-ընդիմությունից պետք է առկա լինի նաև 3-րդ առանձին  սուբյեկտը- ժողովուրդը,  որը հաղթած ընդիմադիր կուսակցությանը կնստեցնի իշխանության պալատում: 
Ոնց ես պատկերացնում այդ 3 սուբյեկտանոց Հայաստանը՞: 20 տարվա մեջ մի հատ կարգին ընդիմություն դեռ չենք կարողացել ստեղծել:  էդ ժողովուրդը բացի պալատ գրոհելուց, ուրիշ էլ ինչ մեխանիզմով կարող է ետընտրական 1-2 օրվա ընթացքում հանդես գալ՞: 
Չեկանք հասանք չափառ կոտրելուն՞
Նորմալ երկրներում հենց 3 սուբյեկտն էլ կան, միայն տարբերությունն այն է, որ այդ երկրներում ժողովուրդը տանը նստած է, ժողովրդի հին ահն է աշխատում: Մի 200-300 տարի առաջ ժողովուրդը լկտիներին սատկացրել է ու սահմանադրության մեջ գրել, որ եթե մեկը նորից իրեն խելառի տեղ դրեց, էլի կսատկացնենք: 
Հայերն էլ առանց սահմանադրություն կոչվածի էությունը հասկանալու, ստից սահմանադրություն են գրել, ապառնիով խոստանալով, թե  կսատկացնենք:
Չէ մի Չէ-------- հլա որ միայն իշխանություններն են արյունը հոսեցնում: 
Մեր սահմանադրության  արհեստականությունը երևաց 96-ից, երբ էն հերոսը  հայկական սահմանադրություն կոչվածը սարքեց զուգարանի թուղթ: : 
Հիմա էլ   ներկա ընդիմությունը փոխանակ ժողովրդին քաջալերի, թե մենք հազար ներողություն, նախկինում սխալ ենք եղել, արեք սաղով միանանք, քարով է, փետով է, ջարդել -վառելով է, մեր սխալն ուղղենք, - զուգարանի թուղթ դարձած սահմանադրության վրա հույս դնելով միտինգ են անում: 
 Ավելին, ձեն հանողին էլ խրատում են, թե  վայ, հանկարծ քարի, փետի  ձեռ չտաք, մեջը արյուն կա, սահմանադրական պայքարից հանկարծ չշեղվեք, որովհետև եթե մեզ էլ էդ ձևով իշխանություն տվեցիք, մենք էլ ձեր արյունը կթափենք:
Գժական չի՞
Ընդիմությունն ու իշխանությունը ձեռ-ձեռի տված ժողովրդին ոչխարի տեղ դրած էս կողմ-են կողմ են քշում: 
Հիմա մենք 3 սուբյեկտանոց դառնալու ոչ մի շանս չունենք: Նույնիսկ ամերիկացիք արդեն դրա պրոբլեմն ունեն: / Միայն զենքի կողմնակիցների ջանքերով է, որ դեռ սահմանադրության հանդեպ իշխանության վախն ու հարգանքը կա էդ երկրում/: 
96-ին թե Վազգենը /Մ/ և թե ժողովուրդը  տեսական սխալ չեն արել: Իրենց թափը քչություն արեց, մարդիկ չէին մտածում, որ "մեր տղերքն"  էդ աստիճանի են դարձել արդեն:
Իսկ հիմա նույնիսկ տեսականորեն են Հակ-ի քայլերը սխալ: Գործը առաջ է տարվում առանձին անհատների ջանքերով: Եվ փառք ու պատիվ հենց նրանց:

----------

Տրիբուն (06.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ինչու՞ չեմ ուզում տեսնել, կասե՞ս։ Խե՞լքս չի հասնում, հիվա՞նդ եմ, մեջը քյար չկա՞, «լիչնայա նեպրիյազն» ունե՞մ ՀԱԿ–ի կամ Տեր–Պետրոսյանի նկատմամբ, կու՞յր եմ… 
> Ապեր նախադասությունդ սխալ ես ձևակերպել, ասա «չես տեսնում» ու բացատրի, որ ՀԱԿ–ի համար ահագին հաղթանակ ու առաջխաղացում էր ասենք քաղբանտարկյալների ազատումը։ Օրինակ։ Ես էլ փորձեմ մի տարի մտածել, թե յարաբ, դրա առաջխաղացումը ո՞րն էր,  մի ժամանակ առաջ էդ մարդիկ ազատության մեջ էին, մենք էս վիճակին էինք, իշխանությունների տանձին չէր, հետո մարդկանց ծեծեցին, սպանեցին ու նիզաշտո բանտ գցեցին մի տարի անիմաստ նստեցրին հիմա էլ ազատեցին ու էլի էս վիճակին ենք, իշխանությունների տանձին չի, այսինքն թշվառիս կարծիքով եկել ենք ելման դրություն, պլյուս լիքը մարդու ստացած բարոյական վնասը, որից այդ մարդիկ չգիտես ինչու դժգոհ չեն ու դեռ հակառակը՝ կարծում են, թե հաղթանակ են տարել։ Ապեր իմ պայքարը լրիվ սահմանադրական է ու վճռական։ Ես վճռականորեն բոյկոտում եմ ընդդիմության հանրահավաքները, ինձ սենց դեմագոգ ընդդիմություն պետք չի, ու հաջորդ ընտրություններում ոչ էլ ձայն կտամ ընդդիմությանը։ Որովհետև այս մարդիկ օբյեկտիվությունից ու անկեղծությունից հեռու են, ճիշտ նույն կերպ, ինչ իշխանությունները, թերևս միակ դրդապատճառը իշխանություն փոխելն է, փոխելու համար։


Ձյաձ, ես ճիշտ եմ ասել որ չես ուզում տեսնել:
Ու դա չի նշանակում  որ խելքդ չի հասնում, հիվանդ ես, մեջը քյար չկա, «լիչնայա նեպրիյազն» ունես ՀԱԿ–ի կամ Տեր–Պետրոսյանի նկատմամբ կամ էլ թե չէ կույր ես:
Դա նշանակում ա ընդամենը մի բան, որ դու էս հարցերը դիտարկելուց կանխակալ վերաբերմունք ունես: «Չես ուզում»-ը ստեղ հոգեբանական գործոն ա: Դա քո մոտ ակամա ա:

Նայիր, ուզած հարցում կարելի է գտնել դրական ու բացասական կողմեր:
Վերցնենք հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների վերջին զարգացումները: Ստեղ կան ազգայնականներ, ովքեր կանխակալ վերաբերմունք ունեն Թուրքիայի ու թուրքերի նկատմամբ ու չեն ուզում տեսնել էս գործընթացի դրական կողմերը, կան ասենք իշխանությանը մոտ կանգնած մարդիկ, ովքեր չեն ուզում տեսնել բացասականը: Բայց էդ անտեր գործընթացի մեջ երկուսն էլ կա: Օբյեկտիվությանը հավատարիմ մնալու համար պետք է այս ամենը սառը վերլուծել՝ երկուսն էլ տեսնելու համար: Դրա համար ինձ օրինակ անկախ իմ այս կամ այն ուժին հարելու փաստից շատ դուր ա եկել ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարությունն էս գործընթացի մասին:

Հիմա գանք ՀԱԿ-ի գործունեությանը: Սրա մեջ կան և դրական զարգացումներ, և բացասական: Դու նշում ու նկատում ես միայն բացասականը: Ինչու եմ պնդում, որ դրականը չես ուզում տեսնել, որովհետև բազում դրական բաներ քո հետ խոսակցություններում բազմիցս նշվել են ու քո կողմից շրջանցվել, իմ համեստ գնահատականով ենթագիտակցական համակարգում: 

Տես, հիմա որոշակի տրամաբանական վերլուծություն ներկայացրիր, որ եկել ենք հին դիրքին: Ընդունելի, բայց սխալ տեսակետ է, ասեմ ինչի: Որտև ճիշտ է, որոշակի հարցերում այսօր ավելի վատ վիճակում ենք, հենց թեկուզ քաղբանտարկյալների առկայությունը, զոհերը և այլն: Բայց նույն ելակետին չենք եկել, որովհետև 3-5 տարի առաջ մենք չունեինք ուժ, որ ընտրություններից 1.5 տարի հետո թեկուզ հանրահավաք կարողանար անցկացներ, չունեինք հասարակության էն անհատներին, որոնք անվախ ակցիաներ էին անելու, ոչ մի բանի առաջ չկանգնելով և այլն: Ու նայիր, ես շատ չեմ խորանում, հապճեպ երկու բան եմ ասում, բայց դու սա էլ չես ուզելու ընդունես, մեքենայորեն անցնելու ես հակաճառելուն:

Ի դեպ ենթադրում եմ, որ շատերը կուզեն ասել, որ ես էլ կանխակալ վերաբերմունք ունեմ, միայն լավն եմ ուզում տեսնել: Ինչ-որ առումով ճիշտ կլինեն, քանզի ես տվյալ պարագայում ավելի շատ շարժման դրական կողմեցին եմ ուշադրություն դարձնում, բայց օբյեկտիվ նայելու դեպքում ամեն մեկն էլ կտեսնի, որ անգամ էս գրառմանս մեջ նշեցի շարժման բերած նաև բացասական երևույթները:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է հանրահավաքներին չմասնակցելուդ որոշմանը ես դա հասկանում եմ, ընդունում, հասկանում եմ տրամաբանությունը ու... չեմ հարգում: Բացատրեմ թե ինչու: Որովհետև այս պարագայում դու հանձնվում ես: Անշուշտ դու կարող ես այլ տարբերակ առաջարկել այս ամենի դեմ պայքարելու, բայց դու ասում ես, որ առաջարկ չունես: Այսինքն համակերպվում ես, իսկ մնացածը, որ ՀԱԿ-ին համարում ես իշխանությանը արժան, հակված եմ լոկ ինքնարդարացման խոսքեր համարել: Ես սիրում եմ պայքարող մարդկանց  :Smile: 




> Ես իմ բիձա հալով քո և մի քանի այլ, կայքային մտքափոխանակությամբ  հետաքրքրված մարդկանց հետ միասին տեսական հարցեր  ենք քննարկում:
> Հրանտը Հայկական Ժամանակով է իր մտքերը ծավալում: Ինչ համեմատություն կարող է լինել իմ և Հրանտի մեջ՞ :
> Բացի այդ, ես հրապարակային դեմքերին իրավունք ունեմ համեմատելու, որովհետև հասարակ մարդկանց գործն է դա-թացը չորից ջոկելը: 
> Ես նաև իրավունք ունեի քեզ և Հրանտին համեմատելու, որովհետև նա հասարակական-քաղաքական դեմք է իսկ  դու էլ կուսակցության ակտիվիստ ես: 
> Բացի այդ, ես համեմատությունն արեցի   քողարկված, հարգալից տոնով, իսկ դու կալամաշկա գրուզավիկով ես քշում իմ վրա:


Բիձա ջան, սկսեմ նրանից, որ ես կուսակցության ակտիվիստ չեմ:
Գիտես, ինձ շատերն են անվանել ասենք «լևոնական», «հհշական», հիմա էլ դու «կուսակցության ակտիվիստ» ու ես իրականում արդեն սովորել եմ ինձ տրված սխալ պիտակավորներին, անտարբեր եմ մեծ մասամբ, էական չէ, թե ով ինձ ինչ կանվանի: Բայց այ քո համար վատ է, որ ինձ այդպես ես անվանում: Գիտես ինչու՞: Որովհետև դա նշանակում է, որ դու պայքարի գաղափարախոսությունը, շարժման էությունը չես հասկանում: Իսկ չհասկանալով վերլուծություններ անելը նշանակում է սխալ ուղղով գնալ:

Երկար չեմ խոսելու: Շատ հակիրճ կբացատրեմ թե որն է կուսակցության ակտիվիստի ու շարժման ակտիվիստի տարբերությունը: Կուսակցության ակտիվիստները որպես կանոն անձնական մոտիվացիաներ ունեցող, ամբիցիոզ մարդիկ են, ովքեր ձգտում են զբաղվել քաղաքականությամբ, զբաղեցնել քաղաքական պաշտոններ, զբաղվել հրապարակային գործունեությամբ: Շարժման ակտիվիստը էլի ունի անձնական մոտիվացիաներ, որոնք են իր երկրի բնականոն ընթացքն ապահովելը, որպեսզի վաղը կարողանա զբաղվել իր սիրած գործով (օրինակ ես՝ վեբ կայքերի պատրաստմամբ), իր երեխաներն էլ ապրեն նորմալ, ազատ ու անկախ երկրում: Ու եթե դու այս տարբերությունը չես հասկանում, ապա բնավ տարօրինակ չի, որ մի քանի անգամ ինձ կոչ արեցիր լինել ամբիցիոզ: Իրականում ես ամբիցիոզ եմ, շատ ամբիցիոզ, բայց ոչ քաղաքական ոլորտում, ինչ-որ աթոռի հասնելու հարցում և այլն: Իհարկե շարժման ակտիվիստների մեջ էլ կան կուսակցական ակտիվիստներ ու դա իրականում շատ լավ է: Բայց շարժման ակտիվիստների զգալի մասը երկիրը նորմալ վիճակի բերել ուզող մարդիկ են՝ առանց քաղաքական ամբիցիաների ու սա հենց քո ու շարժման ակտիվիստների տարբերությունն է: Որովհետև դու տարբեր ֆորումներում գրում ես, իսկ նրանք փորձում են փոխել, որևէ աթոռի կամ պաշտոնի չհավակնելով:

Տես, նորից համեմատեցի քեզ:
Դա արեցի դիտմամբ:
Որովհետև իմ համար անընդունելի է քո տեսակետը, որ եթե ես շարժման ակտիվիստ եմ, Հրանտ Տեր-Աբրահամեանը հրապարակախոս, ապա դու իրավունք ունես մեզ համեմատելու, իսկ քեզ, քանի որ միայն ֆորումում ես գրում, իրավունք չունենք:

Այդ ինչու՞: Ի՞նչ հիմնավորմամբ:
Ես իրավունք ունեմ մեր բակի տաղավարի տանիքիին կանգնած մարդուն էլ, եթե նա ճոռոմ բաներ խոսի, համեմատեմ ուզած մարդու հետ: Իրավունք ունեմ քեզ համեմատել, եթե ճոռոմ խոսես: Իրավունք ունեմ, որովհետև դա բարոյական է, որովհետև դա իրավկաան է, քանի որ դա ազատական է: Ու բացի այդ դու զրպարտում ես, թե ես իբր գրուզավիկով քշել եմ: Չէ մի չէ, կռազի շոֆեռ Սաշիկ էլ ասեիր, պրծնեինք: Իրականում ես հակառակը, շատ հարգալից քեզ բացատրեցի, որ ես եթե համեմատություն անցկացնեմ, ապա քո ոճը, թեկուզ և այն ֆորումում է, ավելի ճոռոմ կորակեմ, բայց որ իրականում ոչ մեկիդ էլ ճոռոմ խոսող չեմ համարել:

----------


## Chuk

> Ավելին, ձեն հանողին էլ խրատում են, թե վայ, հանկարծ քարի, փետի ձեռ չտաք, մեջը արյուն կա, սահմանադրական պայքարից հանկարծ չշեղվեք, որովհետև եթե մեզ էլ էդ ձևով իշխանություն տվեցիք, մենք էլ ձեր արյունը կթափենք:
> Գժական չի՞


Սովորական զրպարտություն, ուրիշ ոչինչ:
ՀԱԿ-ը հայտնում է իր տեսակետը, ու ասում, որ ինքը փետ ու քարին դեմ է (չնայած հենց ՀԱԿ-ի մեջ էլ կան դրան կողմ ուժեր), միաժամանակ ասում է, որ դաշտն ազատ է, դե եթե կաք փեդ ու քարի կողմնակիցներ, անցեք գործի:

Ի դեպ ես էլ եմ նույն ասում, քեզ, Վիշապին, մյուս ձեր նման մտածողներին. եթե գտնում եք, որ դա է ճիշտը, ապա արեք, ու՞մ եք սպասում: Առաջնորդող չկա՞: Կարող եք գտնել: ԱՍենք Սեֆիլյան Ժիրոյին, ուրիշին, չգիտեմ: Բայց խնդիրն էն ա, որ ձերը քննարկելն ու վերլուծելն ա ու մեղադրելը, որ ինչ-որ մեկը չի արել:

Ընդհանրապես մեր՝ հայերիս մոտ դա ընդունված սովորություն է: Չստացված բանի համար պատասխանատու գտնելը, ինչ-որ մեկին դրանում մեղադրելը: Է, մեղադրեք:

Իսկ էդ ընթացքում ՀԱԿ-ը զտվեց ու դարձավ կայուն ուժ, դարձավ ընդդիմություն, որը գործում է ոչ թե ընտրությունից ընտրություն, այլ անընդհատ, դարձավ քաղաքական ուժ, որի շուրջ համախմբված է մեծ քանակությամբ հասուն ու հավատարիմ ժողովուրդ: Մնացածը... շատ պարզ է: Ջրի կաթիլի տակ քար ես դնում, էնքան ա կաթում, մինչև քարը ծակվում ա: Վախու՞մ ես չծակենք: Մտածու՞մ ես, որ մենակ զուբիլով ա հնարավոր ջարդել: Մի մոռացի, որ զուբիլը կարող ա քարի վրա ջարդվի, իսկ ջուրը շարունակելու ա կաթել: Էսքանը:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա ջան, սկսեմ նրանից, որ *ես կուսակցության ակտիվիստ չեմ:*
> 
> Որովհետև *իմ համար անընդունելի է քո տեսակետը, որ եթե ես շարժման ակտիվիստ եմ, Հրանտ Տեր-Աբրահամեանը հրապարակախոս, ապա դու իրավունք ունես մեզ համեմատելու,* իսկ քեզ, քանի որ միայն ֆորումում ես գրում, իրավունք չունենք:
> 
> :


Տեղյակ չէի, որ շարժումն այդ աստիճան ստրուկտուրավորված է: ներող եղիր:
Քաղաքական դաշտում հանդես եկող մարդկանց քննարկելու և համեմատելու իրավունքը իմ հայտնագործությունը չէ, այն  հիմնված է ժողովրդավարական տրադիցիաներում հայտնի  "public figure"  կոչված դիրքի  ընդունված ընկալման վրա: 
Մասնավոր անձանց քննարկման և համեմատման հարցն էլ համապատասխանորեն մերժված է հենց նույն սկզբունքներից ելնելով: 
Ես  դեռ ոչ մի օրիգինալ մտքով հանդես եկած չկամ, փորձում եմ քննարկել միայն այն, ինչ այս կամ այն կերպ ընդունված է քաղաքական աշխարհում:

----------


## Chuk

> Տեղյակ չէի, որ շարժումն այդ աստիճան ստրուկտուրավորված է: ներող եղիր:
> Քաղաքական դաշտում հանդես եկող մարդկանց քննարկելու և համեմատելու իրավունքը իմ հայտնագործությունը չէ, այն  հիմնված է ժողովրդավարական տրադիցիաներում հայտնի  "public figure"  կոչված դիրքի  ընդունված ընկալման վրա: 
> Մասնավոր անձանց քննարկման և համեմատման հարցն էլ համապատասխանորեն մերժված է հենց նույն սկզբունքներից ելնելով: 
> Ես  դեռ ոչ մի օրիգինալ մտքով հանդես եկած չկամ, փորձում եմ քննարկել միայն այն, ինչ այս կամ այն կերպ ընդունված է քաղաքական աշխարհում:


Ներիր, հենց այս միտքդ շատ օրիգինալ է, կթույլատրե՞ս այն անվանել մերկապարանոց  :Smile:

----------


## Բիձա

> Սովորական զրպարտություն, ուրիշ ոչինչ:
> ՀԱԿ-ը հայտնում է իր տեսակետը, ու ասում, որ ինքը փետ ու քարին դեմ է (չնայած հենց ՀԱԿ-ի մեջ էլ կան դրան կողմ ուժեր), միաժամանակ ասում է, որ դաշտն ազատ է, դե եթե կաք փեդ ու քարի կողմնակիցներ, անցեք գործի:
> 
> Ի դեպ ես էլ եմ նույն ասում, քեզ, Վիշապին, մյուս ձեր նման մտածողներին. եթե գտնում եք, որ դա է ճիշտը, ապա արեք, ու՞մ եք սպասում: Առաջնորդող չկա՞: Կարող եք գտնել: ԱՍենք Սեֆիլյան Ժիրոյին, ուրիշին, չգիտեմ: Բայց խնդիրն էն ա, որ ձերը քննարկելն ու վերլուծելն ա ու մեղադրելը, որ ինչ-որ մեկը չի արել:
> 
> Ընդհանրապես մեր՝ հայերիս մոտ դա ընդունված սովորություն է: Չստացված բանի համար պատասխանատու գտնելը, ինչ-որ մեկին դրանում մեղադրելը: Է, մեղադրեք:
> 
> Իսկ էդ ընթացքում ՀԱԿ-ը զտվեց ու դարձավ կայուն ուժ, դարձավ ընդդիմություն, որը գործում է ոչ թե ընտրությունից ընտրություն, այլ անընդհատ, դարձավ քաղաքական ուժ, որի շուրջ համախմբված է մեծ քանակությամբ հասուն ու հավատարիմ ժողովուրդ: Մնացածը... շատ պարզ է: Ջրի կաթիլի տակ քար ես դնում, էնքան ա կաթում, մինչև քարը ծակվում ա: Վախու՞մ ես չծակենք: Մտածու՞մ ես, որ մենակ զուբիլով ա հնարավոր ջարդել: Մի մոռացի, որ զուբիլը կարող ա քարի վրա ջարդվի, իսկ ջուրը շարունակելու ա կաթել: Էսքանը:


Վերջին 20 տարվա հայաստանի պատմությունն է ոտից գլուխ արդեն կեղծված, ուր մնաց ՀԱԿ-ն ընդունի իր որևէ սխալը:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ներիր, հենց այս միտքդ շատ օրիգինալ է, կթույլատրե՞ս այն անվանել մերկապարանոց


Մի գուցե ծանոթանաս արևմտյան դեմոկրատիայի հիմնարար սկզբունքներին, հետո պարանոցներ մերկացնես՞

----------


## Chuk

> Վերջին 20 տարվա հայաստանի պատմությունն է ոտից գլուխ արդեն կեղծված, ուր մնաց ՀԱԿ-ն ընդունի իր որևէ սխալը:


Եվ ի՞նչ կապ ուներ գրածդ իմ գրառման հետ:
Արի հստակեցնենք: Ես ՀԱԿ տեսակետ արտահայտող չեմ, ես իմ տեսակետներն արտահայտող եմ: Իսկ թե ՀԱԿ-ն իր սխալներն ընդունում է թե չէ, լրիվ այլ հարց է: Ես պարզապես կասեմ իմ տեսակետը, որ զրպարտում ես, ՀԱԿ-ն իր սխալներն ընդունում է:

Ի դեպ տես, ասացի որ զրպարտում ես: Իրավունք ունե՞մ ասելու: Թե քանի որ հրապարակախոս ու ակտիվիստ չես ու ասածդ միտքն էլ օրիգինալ չէր, իրավունք չունե՞մ  :Blush: 




> Մի գուցե ծանոթանաս արևմտյան դեմոկրատիայի հիմնարար սկզբունքներին, հետո պարանոցներ մերկացնես՞


Ծանոթ եմ  :Smile: 
Բարեբախտաբար:

Ահա այդ դեմոկրատիան հստակ ասում է, որ ուզած հրապարակային գործչի քաղաքացիները քննադատելու իրավունք ունեն:

Ու որ անձնական զրույցների ու քննարկումների ժամանակ ցանկացած երկու հոգի իրար փոխադարձ քննադատելու իրավունք ունեն:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ի դեպ տես, ասացի որ *զրպարտում ես*: Իրավունք ունե՞մ ասելու: Թե քանի որ հրապարակախոս ու ակտիվիստ չես ու ասածդ միտքն էլ օրիգինալ չէր, իրավունք չունե՞մ 
> 
> 
> 
> Ծանոթ եմ 
> Բարեբախտաբար:
> 
> Ահա այդ դեմոկրատիան հստակ ասում է, որ ուզած հրապարակային գործչի քաղաքացիները քննադատելու իրավունք ունեն:
> 
> Ու որ *անձնական զրույցների* ու քննարկումների ժամանակ ցանկացած երկու հոգի իրար փոխադարձ քննադատելու իրավունք ունեն:


1-Սա անձնական զրույց չէ, կայքում ուրիշներն էլ են մասնակցում քննարկմանը, հետևաբար public է
2- Դու շատ հեշտությամբ ես օգտագործում կոպիտ արտահայտություններ դիմացինի հանդեպ:
"Զրպարտելը՛ բավական ծանր մեղադրանք է, որը հիմնականում օգտագործվում է դատական պրակտիկայում:  
Մերկապարանոցը- զզվելի արտահայտություն է առհասարակ: Չես կարող նորմալ, բնական, խոսակցական հայերենով, զրույցին կամ քննարկմանը հատուկ պարզ բառերով արտահայտվել՞: 
Ես ուրիշ ոչ մեկի գրառումներում նման կոշտ ու եզրային  տերմինաբանություն չեմ նկատել:

----------

Մեղապարտ (06.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> 1-Սա անձնական զրույց չէ, կայքում ուրիշներն էլ են մասնակցում քննարկմանը, հետևաբար public է
> 2- Դու շատ հեշտությամբ ես օգտագործում կոպիտ արտահայտություններ դիմացինի հանդեպ:
> "Զրպարտելը՛ բավական ծանր մեղադրանք է, որը հիմնականում օգտագործվում է դատական պրակտիկայում:  
> Մերկապարանոցը- զզվելի արտահայտություն է առհասարակ: Չես կարող նորմալ, բնական, խոսակցական հայերենով, զրույցին կամ քննարկմանը հատուկ պարզ բառերով արտահայտվել՞: 
> Ես ուրիշ ոչ մեկի գրառումներում նման կոշտ ու եզրային  տերմինաբանություն չեմ նկատել:


Խնդրեմ, ասեմ շատ ավելի պարզ լեզվով:
Այն ինչը ասում ես, քո սեփական ենթադրություններ դատողություններն են, հաճախ հորինվածք են կամ իրականությանը չհամապատասխանող պնդում, որոնք ներկայացնում ես հավակնոտ ու անառարկելի տոնով: Ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես արտահայտվում եմ կտրուկ, բայց ոչ տակից: Ու նախընտրում եմ այդ տարբերակը  :Smile: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում է անձնական խոսակցություններին, ապա ճիշտ ես, սա ֆորում է, քննարկում է, որին մասնակցում են բազում մարդիկ: Գործում է նույն սկզբունքը: Քաղաքակիրթ եղանակով քննադատությունը նորմալ ու ընդունելի է, անկախ կտրուկության աստիճանից: Վիրավորականն՝ անընդունելի:

----------


## Kuk

> Էս անգամ զոհեր կան:


Էդ իշխանություններ մեղավորությունն ա, ամեն դեպքում, նույնիսկ եթե ժողովուրդը նախահարձակ լիներ: Հանրապետությունում կատարվող յուրաքանչյուր իրադարձության պատասխանատուն իշխանություններն են, չբացահայտված ծանր հանցագործությունների, առավել ևս՝ քաղաքական: Իսկ սրանք լկտիաբար կոծկում են՝ կարծելով, թե ժողովուրդը ոչխար ա: Ու էդ հլը քիչ ա, մի հատ էլ ասում են՝ ժողովուրդ, դու ոչխար ես, որ մեռել ես: Մի հատ էլ ցինիկ դուրսպրծուկ, տունը մնացած կանգնում ասում ա՝ զոհերը մեղավոր էին: Մի հատ տականքի էլ ասում են՝ ընկեր, էս ինչ ես ասում, քեզ չենք հավատում, քո ասածներին չենք հավատում մարտի մեկի մասով, ասում ա՝ չես հավատում, պոռնո նայի: Էս ա վիճակը, հարգելիներս, ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը, ինչի՞ եք Կոնգրեսին մեղադրում, որ հարյուր զոհով չի գրավել նախագահականը: Որ գրավեր, հիմա չէիք ասելո՞ւ՝ արյան վրով իշխանության հասար:

----------

Հայկօ (06.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Խնդրեմ, ասեմ շատ ավելի պարզ լեզվով:
> *Այն ինչը ասում ես, քո սեփական ենթադրություններ դատողություններն են, հաճախ հորինվածք են կամ իրականությանը չհամապատասխանող պնդում, որոնք ներկայացնում ես հավակնոտ ու անառարկելի տոնով*: Ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես արտահայտվում եմ կտրուկ, բայց ոչ տակից: Ու նախընտրում եմ այդ տարբերակը 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է անձնական խոսակցություններին, ապա ճիշտ ես, սա ֆորում է, քննարկում է, որին մասնակցում են բազում մարդիկ: Գործում է նույն սկզբունքը: Քաղաքակիրթ եղանակով քննադատությունը նորմալ ու ընդունելի է, անկախ կտրուկության աստիճանից: Վիրավորականն՝ անընդունելի:


Էստեղ կա մեկը, որ ուրիշների կարծիքներով ու դատողություններով է  ներկայանմում՞  Հո գժանոցում չենք՞
Կարծիքը կամ դատողությունը չի կարող համապատասխանել կամ չհամապատասխանել իրականությունը, այն կարծիք է:  
Պարզ է, որ իմ մտածելակերպն ու մոտեցումները դուրդ չեն գալիս, բայց դա չպետք է հիմք լինի քննարկումը տեղափոխելու  անձնական գնահատականների դաշտ: 
Ետ նայիր ցանկացած գրառման-այլոք  փորձում են տեսակետ քննարկել, դու փորձում ես ուրիշի տեսակետները սխալ հանել: 
Դու քոնն ասա, դիմացինդ  էլ իրենը կասի: 
Քննարկման հարթությունը անձնականի բերելը քաղաքակիրթ զրույցի լավագույն տարբերակը չէ:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ, շոշափել ես կարևոր մեթոդական  - տեսական հարց: 
> Քո ասածով ստացվում է  որ նորմալ ընտրություն անելու ու արդյունքները ֆիքսելու համար  բացի իշխանություն-ընդիմությունից պետք է առկա լինի նաև 3-րդ առանձին  սուբյեկտը- ժողովուրդը,  որը հաղթած ընդիմադիր կուսակցությանը կնստեցնի իշխանության պալատում: 
> Ոնց ես պատկերացնում այդ 3 սուբյեկտանոց Հայաստանը՞: 20 տարվա մեջ մի հատ կարգին ընդիմություն դեռ չենք կարողացել ստեղծել:  էդ ժողովուրդը բացի պալատ գրոհելուց, ուրիշ էլ ինչ մեխանիզմով կարող է ետընտրական 1-2 օրվա ընթացքում հանդես գալ՞: 
> Չեկանք հասանք չափառ կոտրելուն՞
> Նորմալ երկրներում հենց 3 սուբյեկտն էլ կան, միայն տարբերությունն այն է, որ այդ երկրներում ժողովուրդը տանը նստած է, ժողովրդի հին ահն է աշխատում: Մի 200-300 տարի առաջ ժողովուրդը լկտիներին սատկացրել է ու սահմանադրության մեջ գրել, որ եթե մեկը նորից իրեն խելառի տեղ դրեց, էլի կսատկացնենք: 
> Հայերն էլ առանց սահմանադրություն կոչվածի էությունը հասկանալու, ստից սահմանադրություն են գրել, ապառնիով խոստանալով, թե  կսատկացնենք:
> Չէ մի Չէ-------- հլա որ միայն իշխանություններն են արյունը հոսեցնում: 
> Մեր սահմանադրության  արհեստականությունը երևաց 96-ից, երբ էն հերոսը  հայկական սահմանադրություն կոչվածը սարքեց զուգարանի թուղթ: : 
> Հիմա էլ   ներկա ընդիմությունը փոխանակ ժողովրդին քաջալերի, թե մենք հազար ներողություն, նախկինում սխալ ենք եղել, արեք սաղով միանանք, քարով է, փետով է, ջարդել -վառելով է, մեր սխալն ուղղենք, - զուգարանի թուղթ դարձած սահմանադրության վրա հույս դնելով միտինգ են անում: 
> ...


Հա, քանի էս օրին ենք, երրորդ անձի ակտիվ գործունեությունն անխուսափելի ա, այ երբ որ մի անգամ երրորդ անձի գործունեությունն իրենը կանի, հաջորդ անգամ թող հանգիստ նստի, արդեն առանց իրա ամեն ինչ իր հունով կգնա: Բայց հիմա էս ա վիճակը, կրակում են, վրով էլ անցնում են, դուք եկել ասում եք՝ ՀԱԿ-ն ա մեղավոր: Եղբայր, ինչո՞ւմն ա ՀԱԿ-ի մեղավորությունը, որ հիմա վազգենի նման չիս սսկվե՞լ մի հատ չգիտեմ ինչ անկապ ձևական ու ստորացուցիչ կիսապաշտոնով, որ հիմա ախքի նման չի սապոնվե՞լ, որ դաշնակների նման ձև չի բռնե՞լ՝ ղզիկի կեցվածք: Անում ա հնարավորինս, օգտագործում ա ժողովրդի մեջի, էդ քո ասած առանձին անհատների ջանքերը, ու հաստատ քամուն չի տալիս, ոնց որ քամուն տրվեց 96-ին, երկու հատ ռեշոտկա ջարդելով շարժում կոչվածը վերացավ՝ մնացին բանտերում տառապող տղեքը, հետո էլ մի արնախում բերին դրին, տասը տարի երկրի տեր դառավ, ու տեր՝ առանց չակերտների: Իսկ մեր սահմանադրությունը տեղը տեղին գրված կարգին բան ա, հլը մի հատ կարդա ու դիր ստեղ, նշի, թե որ մասը դուրդ չի գալիս: Տող առ տող լավ էլ գրված ա, դրան տեր կանգնել ա պետք, ու եթե էսօր ժողովուրդը դրան տիրություն չանի, վաղն ա անելու կամ մյուս օրը, եթե էդ էլ չարեց,ո ւրեմն չի լինի էլ ժողովուրդ: Պետքա դրան տեր կանգնել, որ մնա, գոնե գոյատևի, էսօրվա տեմպերով լրիվ ուրիշ արդյունք ա, եթե սենց գնա, ՀԱԿ-ն էլ բան չանի, էս ամբողջ՝ ձևական Հ.Հ. կոչվածից մի հատ ԱԺ շենք նույնիսկ չի մնալու: Հիմա ասա մի բանաձև, որ առանց ժողովրդի օգնության կարելի ա ինչ որ բան իր տեղը դնել: Ասա, թե ինչպիսի կուսակցություն կամ քաղաքական ուժերից կազմված դաշինք պետք է լինի, որ առանց ժողովրդի կարողանան ինչ որ բանի հասնել, ինչ որ փոփոխության հեղինակ լինել: Չկա տենց բան 300 հազար ժողովուրդ կանգնում ա ավտոմաի դեմը պայքար ա գոռում, էլի կրակում են, էդ ո՞ր մի կուսակցությունը կարա կանգնի, որ չկրակեն, ղալաթ ա արել ամենահետաքրքիր կուսակցությունը, թե 300 հազար ժողովրդից, էն ժողովրդից, որը կանգնած էր մարտի մեկին ավտոմատի դեմը, էդ ժողովրդից ավելի ռեսուրս ա ունենալու: Չկա տենց կուսակցություն ու Հ.Հ. ներկայիս պատմության մեջ դա անհնար բան ա, անհավատալի. նույնիսկ հեքիաթ գրելն ա անիմաստ էդ թեմայով: ՀԻմա դրել փորձում եք համոզել, որ առանց ժողովրդի պետքա հարց լուծվի: ասում եմ՝ նախ, դա հնարավոր չի, և երկրորդ, դա մեզ պետք չի: Ստեղ պետքա ժողովուրդը հարց լուծի, եթե պետքա տեռոր անել, պետքա ժողովուրդը համաձայն լինի դրան, եթե չեղավ, վաղն էլի տեռորի կարիք ա լինելու:

----------


## Kuk

> Վերջին 20 տարվա հայաստանի պատմությունն է ոտից գլուխ արդեն կեղծված, ուր մնաց ՀԱԿ-ն ընդունի իր որևէ սխալը:


Դեռևս 2007 թվականին Տեր-Պետրոսյանն արդեն ընդունել է իր սխալը հրապարակայնորեն. Ազատությա Հրապարակում հրավիրված հանրահավաքի ժամանակ ասել է, որ ընդունում է իր սխալը, որ էս արնախումին բերել փաթաթել ա էս ժողովրդի վզին:

----------


## Chuk

> Էստեղ կա մեկը, որ ուրիշների կարծիքներով ու դատողություններով է  ներկայանմում՞  Հո գժանոցում չենք՞
> Կարծիքը կամ դատողությունը չի կարող համապատասխանել կամ չհամապատասխանել իրականությունը, այն կարծիք է:  
> Պարզ է, որ իմ մտածելակերպն ու մոտեցումները դուրդ չեն գալիս, բայց դա չպետք է հիմք լինի քննարկումը տեղափոխելու  անձնական գնահատականների դաշտ: 
> Ետ նայիր ցանկացած գրառման-այլոք  փորձում են տեսակետ քննարկել, դու փորձում ես ուրիշի տեսակետները սխալ հանել: 
> Դու քոնն ասա, դիմացինդ  էլ իրենը կասի: 
> Քննարկման հարթությունը անձնականի բերելը քաղաքակիրթ զրույցի լավագույն տարբերակը չէ:


Սպասիր, սպասիր, ուրեմն սկսենք նրանից, որ անձնական հարթություն բերելու փորձ ընդամենը դու ես արել, մասնավորապես գռուզավիկ, շոֆեռ նման բաները:

Հիմա գանք այս գրառման մեջ ասածներիդ: Անշուշտ ճիշտ ես: Յուրաքանչյուրս արտահայտում ենք մեր տեսակետը, սակայն կա տարբերություն ենթադրենք «Լևոնի քաղաքականությունը սխալ է» ու ասենք «Լևոնը միլիարդատեր է» արտահայտությունների մեջ: Մեկը քո տեսակետն է, մյուսը քո կարծիքը, բայց իրականում զրպարտություն, սուտասանություն, սեփական տեսակետը որպես հավաստի ճշմարտության ներկայացում: Հիմա զարմացած կմտածես, որ ախր տենց բան չես ասել: Ճիշտ է: Չես ասել: Ես ընդամենը օրինակ է բերում առավել պարզ դարձնելու համար:

Իսկ դու ասել ես «ՀԱԿ-ը երբեք իր սխալները չի ընդունում»: Սա արդեն սխալ պնդում է, սա ոչ թե տեսակետ է, այլ չիմացածը, ենթադրությունը, որպես հավաստի ճշմարտություն ներկայացնել: Յուրաքանչյուր նման դեպքում ես ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահելու ասել, որ ասվածը մերկապարանոց է կամ զրպարտություն  :Smile: 

Հուսամ հասկանալի է, ու այս խիստ թեմայից դուրս զրույցը, որն ի դեպ դու սկսեցիր, սրանով կընդհատվի  :Smile:

----------


## Բիձա

> Դեռևս 2007 թվականին Տեր-Պետրոսյանն արդեն ընդունել է իր սխալը հրապարակայնորեն. Ազատությա Հրապարակում հրավիրված հանրահավաքի ժամանակ ասել է, որ ընդունում է իր սխալը, որ էս արնախումին բերել փաթաթել ա էս ժողովրդի վզին:


Ես հրապարակում եմ եղել, լսել եմ: 
 Բայց հետագայում արդեն բազմաթիվ ելույթներով ինքը սահմանափակեց սխալների  շրջանակը  միայն 2 դեմքով  ՍՍ + ՌՔ : 
96 -ի մասին խոսք չեղավ ու հետագայում էլ, երբ Ռաֆայել Ղազարյանի խնդրանքով հանդիպել էին ԼՏՊ- ՎՄ, որևէ խոսք չէր եղել ԼՏՊ-ի կողմից իրենց մեջ եղած հին կոնֆլիկտը հարթելու առումով: 
Փաստորեն ԼՏՊ-ի այդ կեցվածքը վանեց ՎՄ-ին միանալու իրեն ու հետո էլ երևի խթան եղավ դառնալու քո նկարագրածը:
 Ջրի երեսին իբր ՎՄ-ն է տմարդը, բայց իրականությունը մի քիչ ավելի խորն է: Այդ ինչու պետք է ՎՄ-ն ինքն իր  նախորդ 2 հրաժարականները, 96-ի կեղծիքները,  իր թիմի մարդկանց ծեծն ու ջարդը առանց մի ներողության մի կողմ դներ ու անցներ ԼՏՊ-ի թրի տակով՞
Հիմա հեշտ է ԼՏՊ-ի դեմագոգիկ պաթոսով ՎՄ-ին ախք-ի տեղ մատուցելը, բայց էդ անցած օրերի ականատեսները դեռ կենդանի են և ամեն մի նոր դեմագոգիա գալիս նստում է հնի վրա ու էլ ավելի խորացնում իրավիճակը: 
Արդարացի է, որ  96 թվի բոլոր օյիններ սարքածը հիմա ազգային հերոսի լուսապսակի տակ է՞:  Իսկ ՎՄ-ն, որը հանձն առավ, սկսեց հողերի ազատագրումը ու  արդեն կարգի գցած գործը տալով զիջեց իր բոլոր դափնիները անարժաններին ու հիմա էլ պետք է ամեն մի գյադու մոտ արդարանա, թե ինքն ով է:
Սա է ԼՏՊ-ի հին ու նոր կեցվածքի էությունը: Հակ ասած հապավումը բացելիս 3 լուրջ բառ են բացվում: Միթե ազգայինն  էն է, որ  93-98 թվերի պատմությունը ամենքս գլուխ ու ոտ շուռ տված պետք է տեսնենք՞: Հինը կեղծելով առաջ չենք շարժվի: 
 ՎՄ-ին ինձանից շատ էստեղ երևի քչերը քննադատած լինեն, բայց  գոնե հիմա պահն է , որ ճշմարտությունը չպարտակվի:  :Ok:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, իհարկե ժողովուրդը պետք է տեր կանգնի, բա էլ ո՞վ: Եթե կուսակցությունը տեր կանգնի, վաղն էլ գա իշխանության ու գռփի, էլ ո՞նց ա ժողովուրդն ասելու՝ գռփում ես, այ անասուն:


Կուկ ջան, ժողովրդի ձայներին տեր է կանգնում այն կուսակցությունը, որը ստացել է ժողովրդի քվեն, այսինք ստացել է քաղաքականություն իրականացնելու առաջնային մանդատ: Գռփում են այն կուսակցուըթյունները, որոնք քվե չեն ստեցել ու գողացել կամ գնել են ձայները: Հիմա, մենք մեր ձայները, այսինք մեր խոսքը տեղ հասցնելու ու մեր փոխարեն քաղաքականություն իրականացնելու առաջնային մանդատը տվել ենք ՀԱԿ-ին, օրինակի համար: Ու ՀԱԿ-ից էլ պահանջում ենք իրականացնել քաղաքականություն, կամ դրանից բխող բոլոր հնարավոր քայլերը, ներառյալ տեր կանգնելը: Իսկ եթե ՀԱԿ-ը ցանկանում է, որ մենք՝ ժողովուրդը, իր փոխարեն տեր կանգնի իր ձայներին էս փուլում, վաղն էլ որ իշխանության գա, կարո՞ղ ա մեզ խնդրի, որ մենք իր փոխարեն երկրի կառավարում իրականացնենք:

Ասածս ինչ ա ապեր - մեր գործը չի տեր կանգնելը, կամ քաղաքական պայքարում կոնկրետ քայլեր իրականացնելը: Մեր գործը քվերակության գնալն ա, ու եթե բողոքելու բան ունենք, բողոքի ընդունված ձևերով բողոքելն ա, ասենք միտինգի գնալը: Իսկ քաղաքական առաջնորդները, կամ իրենց վրա պատասխանատվություն վերցրածների գործն ա մեզ՝ հետևորդներիս, կոնկրետ ուղղության տալը: Ինձ հիմա մի տարի ա ասում են խելոք գնա միտինգի ու քարոզ լսի: Ես էլ անում եմ, ու ինիցիատիվան ձեռքս վերցնելու որևէ ցավնկություն չունեմ: Նախ, առաջնորդ չեմ ուզում դառնալ, երկրորդ, չեմ ուզում մուֆթա նստեմ: Ինչի՞ պիտի Տիկոն հիմա նստած լինի…

----------


## Բիձա

> Իսկ դու ասել ես «ՀԱԿ-ը երբեք իր սխալները չի ընդունում»: *Սա արդեն սխալ պնդում է, սա ոչ թե տեսակետ է, այլ չիմացածը, ենթադրությունը, որպես հավաստի ճշմարտություն ներկայացնել*: Յուրաքանչյուր նման դեպքում ես ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահելու ասել, որ ասվածը մերկապարանոց է կամ զրպարտություն


Նայիր նախորդ գրառումս

----------


## Chuk

> Նայիր նախորդ գրառումս


Սովորիր կարծիքը պնդումից տարանջատել  :Smile: 
Ես իմ մասով ավարտում եմ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Դա նշանակում ա ընդամենը մի բան, որ դու էս հարցերը դիտարկելուց կանխակալ վերաբերմունք ունես: «Չես ուզում»-ը ստեղ հոգեբանական գործոն ա: Դա քո մոտ ակամա ա:


Չուկ, դու հաճա՞խ ես որևէ երևույթի մասին քննարկելիս  դիմացինի կարծիքների մեջ հոգեբանական գործոններ ման գալիս: Դա վատ նշան է իմիջայլոց, դա նշանակում է, դու չես կարողանում քո կարծիքը օբյեկտիվորեն փաստարկել: Նույնն է թե մեկը ասի՝ երկիրը տափակ է, որովհետև գետնին դրված գնդակը չի գլորվում, դու առարկես ասելով, «չես ուզում տեսնել, որ երկիրը կլոր է» և ընկնես սար ու ձոր երկրի կլորության դրական կողմերը թվարկելով, փոխանակ փաստարկես մասնավորապես լուսնի վրա թողած երկրի ստվերով:




> Նայիր, ուզած հարցում կարելի է գտնել դրական ու բացասական կողմեր:
> Վերցնենք հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների վերջին զարգացումները: Ստեղ կան ազգայնականներ, ովքեր կանխակալ վերաբերմունք ունեն Թուրքիայի ու թուրքերի նկատմամբ ու չեն ուզում տեսնել էս գործընթացի դրական կողմերը, կան ասենք իշխանությանը մոտ կանգնած մարդիկ, ովքեր չեն ուզում տեսնել բացասականը: Բայց էդ անտեր գործընթացի մեջ երկուսն էլ կա: Օբյեկտիվությանը հավատարիմ մնալու համար պետք է այս ամենը սառը վերլուծել՝ երկուսն էլ տեսնելու համար: Դրա համար ինձ օրինակ անկախ իմ այս կամ այն ուժին հարելու փաստից շատ դուր ա եկել ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարությունն էս գործընթացի մասին:
> 
> Հիմա գանք ՀԱԿ-ի գործունեությանը: Սրա մեջ կան և դրական զարգացումներ, և բացասական: Դու նշում ու նկատում ես միայն բացասականը: Ինչու եմ պնդում, որ դրականը չես ուզում տեսնել, որովհետև բազում դրական բաներ քո հետ խոսակցություններում բազմիցս նշվել են ու քո կողմից շրջանցվել, իմ համեստ գնահատականով ենթագիտակցական համակարգում: 
> 
> Տես, հիմա որոշակի տրամաբանական վերլուծություն ներկայացրիր, որ եկել ենք հին դիրքին: Ընդունելի, բայց սխալ տեսակետ է, ասեմ ինչի: Որտև ճիշտ է, որոշակի հարցերում այսօր ավելի վատ վիճակում ենք, հենց թեկուզ քաղբանտարկյալների առկայությունը, զոհերը և այլն: Բայց նույն ելակետին չենք եկել, որովհետև 3-5 տարի առաջ մենք չունեինք ուժ, որ ընտրություններից 1.5 տարի հետո թեկուզ հանրահավաք կարողանար անցկացներ, չունեինք հասարակության էն անհատներին, որոնք անվախ ակցիաներ էին անելու, ոչ մի բանի առաջ չկանգնելով և այլն: Ու նայիր, ես շատ չեմ խորանում, հապճեպ երկու բան եմ ասում, բայց դու սա էլ չես ուզելու ընդունես, մեքենայորեն անցնելու ես հակաճառելուն:
> 
> Ի դեպ ենթադրում եմ, որ շատերը կուզեն ասել, որ ես էլ կանխակալ վերաբերմունք ունեմ, միայն լավն եմ ուզում տեսնել: Ինչ-որ առումով ճիշտ կլինեն, քանզի ես տվյալ պարագայում ավելի շատ շարժման դրական կողմեցին եմ ուշադրություն դարձնում, բայց օբյեկտիվ նայելու դեպքում ամեն մեկն էլ կտեսնի, որ անգամ էս գրառմանս մեջ նշեցի շարժման բերած նաև բացասական երևույթները:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է հանրահավաքներին չմասնակցելուդ որոշմանը ես դա հասկանում եմ, ընդունում, հասկանում եմ տրամաբանությունը ու... չեմ հարգում: Բացատրեմ թե ինչու: Որովհետև այս պարագայում դու հանձնվում ես: Անշուշտ դու կարող ես այլ տարբերակ առաջարկել այս ամենի դեմ պայքարելու, բայց դու ասում ես, որ առաջարկ չունես: Այսինքն համակերպվում ես, իսկ մնացածը, որ ՀԱԿ-ին համարում ես իշխանությանը արժան, հակված եմ լոկ ինքնարդարացման խոսքեր համարել: Ես սիրում եմ պայքարող մարդկանց


Չուկ, ես քեզ առաջարկում եմ դադարեցնել բարոյախրատական քարոզչությունը, և փորձել դրական բաներ որոնել այօրվա իշխանությունների գործելակերպում, եթե չգտնես, ես քեզ օրինակներ կբերեմ, ու կապացուցեմ քո կանխակալ վերաբերմունքն ու հոգեբանական գործոններ կփնտրեմ վերաբերմունքիդ մեջ, տեսնեմ այդ ժամանակ ինչ ես ասելու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ներիր, հենց այս միտքդ շատ օրիգինալ է, կթույլատրե՞ս այն անվանել մերկապարանոց


Կներեք, որ խառնվում եմ, բայց մեջբերված դասական սահմանմանը մերկապարանոց անվանելը, ինքնին մերկապարանոց գրառում է:

----------


## Chuk

> Կուկ ջան, ժողովրդի ձայներին տեր է կանգնում այն կուսակցությունը, որը ստացել է ժողովրդի քվեն, այսինք ստացել է քաղաքականություն իրականացնելու առաջնային մանդատ: Գռփում են այն կուսակցուըթյունները, որոնք քվե չեն ստեցել ու գողացել կամ գնել են ձայները: Հիմա, մենք մեր ձայները, այսինք մեր խոսքը տեղ հասցնելու ու մեր փոխարեն քաղաքականություն իրականացնելու առաջնային մանդատը տվել ենք ՀԱԿ-ին, օրինակի համար: Ու ՀԱԿ-ից էլ պահանջում ենք իրականացնել քաղաքականություն, կամ դրանից բխող բոլոր հնարավոր քայլերը, ներառյալ տեր կանգնելը: Իսկ եթե ՀԱԿ-ը ցանկանում է, որ մենք՝ ժողովուրդը, իր փոխարեն տեր կանգնի իր ձայներին էս փուլում, վաղն էլ որ իշխանության գա, կարո՞ղ ա մեզ խնդրի, որ մենք իր փոխարեն երկրի կառավարում իրականացնենք:
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա ապեր - մեր գործը չի տեր կանգնելը, կամ քաղաքական պայքարում կոնկրետ քայլեր իրականացնելը: Մեր գործը քվերակության գնալն ա, ու եթե բողոքելու բան ունենք, բողոքի ընդունված ձևերով բողոքելն ա, ասենք միտինգի գնալը: Իսկ քաղաքական առաջնորդները, կամ իրենց վրա պատասխանատվություն վերցրածների գործն ա մեզ՝ հետևորդներիս, կոնկրետ ուղղության տալը: Ինձ հիմա մի տարի ա ասում են խելոք գնա միտինգի ու քարոզ լսի: Ես էլ անում եմ, ու ինիցիատիվան ձեռքս վերցնելու որևէ ցավնկություն չունեմ: Նախ, առաջնորդ չեմ ուզում դառնալ, երկրորդ, չեմ ուզում մուֆթա նստեմ: Ինչի՞ պիտի Տիկոն հիմա նստած լինի…


Տրիբուն ձյաս, մեզնից լավ գիտես, որ ՀԱԿ-ը կամ էլ որևէ ուրիշ ուժ առանց ժողովրդի աջակցության չի կարող, օգնության չի կարող տեր կանգնել այդ ձայներին: Իսկի ժողովրդի աջակցությամբ չկարողացավ (մարտի 1) ու ստիպված անցավ շատ ավելի երկարատև, մեթոդական պայքարի: Ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը: Ո՞վ ա ասում, որ ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի ձեռները ծալի, իսկ ժողովուրդը ձայներին տեր կանգնի: Ոչ մեկը: Բայց ոչ էլ պիտի ժողովուրդը ձեռները ծալի, որտև էդ դեպքում հա էլ տենց ծալած նստելու ենք, վերևներն էլ «կզզցնելու» են: Ու ո՞վ ասեց, որ եթե ասենք ես կամ դու իմ կամ քո մասով փորձում ենք էդ ձայները պահել, էդ ՀԱԿ-ի համար ենք անում: Չէ, էդ մեր համար ենք անում: Որ ասենք 25 տարի հետո մեր երեխեքը ստիպված չլինեն նույնը անել:

----------


## Chuk

> Կներեք, որ խառնվում եմ, բայց մեջբերված դասական սահմանմանը մերկապարանոց անվանելը, ինքնին մերկապարանոց գրառում է:


Ուզում ես ասես, որ քննարկումների ժամանակ երկու կողմերը (մասնավոր անձինք) միմյանց քննարկելու ու համեմատելու իրավունք չունե՞ն: Այդ դեպքում իրավունք չունես գրառումս մերկապարանոց անվանել, ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես ես Բիձու գրածը: Իսկ եթե անվանում ես, ուրեմն ինքնին ստացվում է, որ բերվածը կամ դասական սահմանում չէ, կամ էլ դու այդ կանոնը խախտեցիր:

Այսինքն ենթադրենք 10 հոգով նստած խոսում ենք, Պողոսը բացահայտ սուտ բան է ասում, ես իրավու՞նք չունեմ ասելու «Պողոս, դու ստախոս ես», կամ սկսում է ֆիզիկայի ինչ-որ օրենք իր պատկերացումով մեկնաբանել, ես ասում եմ «Պողոս, Նյուտոնը քեզնից լավ է սահմանել» ու ստացվում է, որ ես այդ խոսքերն ասելու իրավունք չունեի ըստ «դասական» սահմանման  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, դու հաճա՞խ ես որևէ երևույթի մասին քննարկելիս  դիմացինի կարծիքների մեջ հոգեբանական գործոններ ման գալիս: Դա վատ նշան է իմիջայլոց, դա նշանակում է, դու չես կարողանում քո կարծիքը օբյեկտիվորեն փաստարկել: Նույնն է թե մեկը ասի՝ երկիրը տափակ է, որովհետև գետնին դրված գնդակը չի գլորվում, դու առարկես ասելով, «չես ուզում տեսնել, որ երկիրը կլոր է» և ընկնես սար ու ձոր երկրի կլորության դրական կողմերը թվարկելով, փոխանակ փաստարկես մասնավորապես լուսնի վրա թողած երկրի ստվերով:


Ոչ, ես հոգեբանական գործոն ման չեմ գալիս, սակայն երբ դիմացինս օբյեկտիվ կամ սուբյեկտիվ փաստարկները անտեսում ա, նկատում եմ դրանք  :Smile: 

Իսկ հոգեբանական գործոնները վատ բան չեն, օրինակ իմ մոտ էլ կան բացասական հոգեբանական գործոններ, դրանք փորձում եմ հաղթահարել  :Smile: 




> Չուկ, ես քեզ առաջարկում եմ դադարեցնել բարոյախրատական քարոզչությունը, և փորձել դրական բաներ որոնել այօրվա իշխանությունների գործելակերպում, եթե չգտնես, ես քեզ օրինակներ կբերեմ, ու կապացուցեմ քո կանխակալ վերաբերմունքն ու հոգեբանական գործոններ կփնտրեմ վերաբերմունքիդ մեջ, տեսնեմ այդ ժամանակ ինչ ես ասելու:


Ես իշխանությունների գործունեության մեջ դրական բաներ տեսնում եմ ու դրանց մասին նաև բարձրաձայնում  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …Բայց ոչ էլ պիտի ժողովուրդը ձեռները ծալի, որտև էդ դեպքում հա էլ տենց ծալած նստելու ենք, վերևներն էլ «կզզցնելու» են:…


Իսկ կոնկրետ ի՞նչ պիտի անի ժողովուրդը: Եվ ինչպե՞ս պիտի անի ժողովուրդը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյաս, մեզնից լավ գիտես, որ ՀԱԿ-ը կամ էլ որևէ ուրիշ ուժ առանց ժողովրդի աջակցության չի կարող, օգնության չի կարող տեր կանգնել այդ ձայներին: Իսկի ժողովրդի աջակցությամբ չկարողացավ (մարտի 1) ու ստիպված անցավ շատ ավելի երկարատև, մեթոդական պայքարի: Ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը: Ո՞վ ա ասում, որ ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի ձեռները ծալի, իսկ ժողովուրդը ձայներին տեր կանգնի: Ոչ մեկը: Բայց ոչ էլ պիտի ժողովուրդը ձեռները ծալի, որտև էդ դեպքում հա էլ տենց ծալած նստելու ենք, վերևներն էլ «կզզցնելու» են: Ու ո՞վ ասեց, որ եթե ասենք ես կամ դու իմ կամ քո մասով փորձում ենք էդ ձայները պահել, էդ ՀԱԿ-ի համար ենք անում: Չէ, էդ մեր համար ենք անում: Որ ասենք 25 տարի հետո մեր երեխեքը ստիպված չլինեն նույնը անել:


Չուկ ջան, իհարկե ժողովդրի աջակցությամբ: Բա եթե ժողովրդի աջակցությունը չլինի, ՀԱԿ-ն էլ ՀՀԿ նման ուզուրպատոր կլինի: Հիմա մենք ինչպե՞ս ենք տեսնում այդ աջակցությունը: Մենք մեր աջակցությունը լիուլի տվել ենք - ընտրել ենք, միտինգներին ու երթերին գնացել ենք, պատրաստ ենք եղել արյուն տալ ու ամեն ինչի վերջը դնել: Ու ինչ ենք դրա փոխարեն ստեցել.
- նույն բանի մասին կրկնվող քարոզ
- մեղադրանք ժողովորդի հասցեին, որ տեր չի կանգնում իր ձայներին
- քաղբանտարկյալներ ու դրանց անհասկանալի ձերբակալություններ ու հետո ազատ արձակում
- հետագա ռազմավարական քայլերի մասին այդպես էլ բաց մնացած մի քանի հայտարարություններ
- ՍՍ հրաժարականի պահանաջ՝ հայտարարաված միտինգներում, բայց հետո մասնակցություն ՍՍ կազմակերպած ընտրություններին ու կիսա-դրական պեչատ ստորագրած համաձայնագրին

Ես դադարում եմ հասկանալ ՀԱԿ-ին: Չեմ հասկանում ինչ են ուզում անել, ու եթե մի բան էլ ուզում են անել, ոնց են դա պատրաստվում անել: Դաշնակներին ենք քննադատում, որ իրենց պայքարի միջոցները գաղտնի են պահում, իսկ հիմա ունենք ՀԱԿ-ը որը մեզ մի տարի է պիտի ասի, թե որոնք են հաջորդ ռազմավարական քայլերը: Եթե բան էլ չասեն, արդեն լավ տեսել ենք այդ քայլերը - խայտառակ ընտրություններին խայտառակ մասնակցություն, ու հետո լռություն ու դադար: Իմ մոտ արդեն տպավորություն է ստեղծում, որ ՀԱԿ-ը զոռով խեղդում է ժողովդրի հնարավոր բողոքի ալիքը: Ու ինչ-որ կերպ իր գոյությունն արդարացնելու համար գլխներիս քարոզ է կարդում հասարակության մեջ որակական փոփոխություններ մտցնելու մասին:

----------

Elmo (06.09.2009), Վիշապ (06.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ կոնկրետ ի՞նչ պիտի անի ժողովուրդը: Եվ ինչպե՞ս պիտի անի ժողովուրդը:


Օֆֆֆ, կարուսել, կարուսել  :Smile: 
Պիտի ակտիվ լինի, պիտի ամեն օր իր արդարության համար պայքարի, որպես սկիզբ: Պիտի ձեռները ծալած չնստի: Պիտի քաղբանտարկյալների դատավարություններին գնա, պիտի պիկետներ անի, պիտի նստացույց անի, պիտի քաղաքական զբոսանք անի, պիտի հանրահավաքներին մաքսիմալ քանակով գնա, պիտի...

Հա, անհնազանդությունն էլ լավ բան ա, բայց երբ որ ժողովրդի զգալի հատվածը այս վերևում նշածս առաջնային քայլերը չեն անում, անհնազանդության ակնկալիք ունենալը նմանվում է ռոմանտիզմի  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուզում ես ասես, որ քննարկումների ժամանակ երկու կողմերը (մասնավոր անձինք) միմյանց քննարկելու ու համեմատելու իրավունք չունե՞ն: Այդ դեպքում իրավունք չունես գրառումս մերկապարանոց անվանել, ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես ես Բիձու գրածը: Իսկ եթե անվանում ես, ուրեմն ինքնին ստացվում է, որ բերվածը կամ դասական սահմանում չէ, կամ էլ դու այդ կանոնը խախտեցիր:
> 
> Այսինքն ենթադրենք 10 հոգով նստած խոսում ենք, Պողոսը բացահայտ սուտ բան է ասում, ես իրավու՞նք չունեմ ասելու «Պողոս, դու ստախոս ես», կամ սկսում է ֆիզիկայի ինչ-որ օրենք իր պատկերացումով մեկնաբանել, ես ասում եմ «Պողոս, Նյուտոնը քեզնից լավ է սահմանել» ու ստացվում է, որ ես այդ խոսքերն ասելու իրավունք չունեի ըստ «դասական» սահմանման


Չուկ, թարգենք միմյանց գրառումներին ընդհանրապես գնահատականներ տալը: Ոչ մեկս էլ Սպինոզա չենք…

----------

Ambrosine (06.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Օֆֆֆ, կարուսել, կարուսել 
> Պ*իտի ակտիվ լինի, պիտի ամեն օր իր արդարության համար պայքարի*, որպես սկիզբ: *Պիտի ձեռները ծալած չնստի: Պիտի քաղբանտարկյալների դատավարություններին գնա, պիտի պիկետներ անի, պիտի նստացույց անի, պիտի քաղաքական զբոսանք անի,* պիտի հանրահավաքներին մաքսիմալ քանակով գնա, պիտի...


Իսկ ԼՏՊ-ն ինչու հենց այդ քայլերը անձնապես չի անում:  :Shok:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Օֆֆֆ, կարուսել, կարուսել 
> Պիտի ակտիվ լինի, պիտի ամեն օր իր արդարության համար պայքարի, որպես սկիզբ: Պիտի ձեռները ծալած չնստի: Պիտի քաղբանտարկյալների դատավարություններին գնա, պիտի պիկետներ անի, պիտի նստացույց անի, պիտի քաղաքական զբոսանք անի, պիտի հանրահավաքներին մաքսիմալ քանակով գնա, պիտի...
> 
> Հա, անհնազանդությունն էլ լավ բան ա, բայց երբ որ ժողովրդի զգալի հատվածը այս վերևում նշածս առաջնային քայլերը չեն անում, անհնազանդության ակնկալիք ունենալը նմանվում է ռոմանտիզմի


Հա՞, հիմա պատկերացրու ժողովուրդը քո ասածի պես սաղ անում է: Ինքնուրույն, առավոտ ժամը վեցից արթնանում մարզանք է անում ու վազում պիկետների, կազմակերպված, կեսը դատախազության դեմը, կեսը՝ կառավարության, կեսը՝ հրապարակում նստացույցի, մնացածն էլ դատարաններում հայցադիմումներ են տալիս ու դատավարությունների են մասնակցում ընդդեմ անարդարության ու ապօրինության: Բա ՀԱԿ-ը ու՞մ շատ ներողություն տանձին է պետք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պիտի ակտիվ լինի, պիտի ամեն օր իր արդարության համար պայքարի, որպես սկիզբ: Պիտի ձեռները ծալած չնստի: Պիտի քաղբանտարկյալների դատավարություններին գնա, պիտի պիկետներ անի, պիտի նստացույց անի, պիտի քաղաքական զբոսանք անի, պիտի հանրահավաքներին մաքսիմալ քանակով գնա, պիտի...


Էէէէ ապեր: Էտ նույն բանն ա, որ ինձ մի հատ գժական մերսեդես տան քշելու, հետո ձեռիցս առնեն ու զապ տան, ասեն էս էլ ա տրանսպորտի միջոց:

Ուրեմն ժողովուրդը մի միլիոն հոգով, դուխով, հելնում ա ասում զզվել ենք էս ամեն ինչից, ձայն էլ ենք տալիս, կռիվ էլ ենք տալիս, առավոտից իրիկուն մի միլիոն հոգով կանգնում ենք, ու հետո քեզ ցրում են տներով ու ասում են, չէ կներեք, էտ ձև չէր, եկեք քաղաքական զբոսանք անենք, ու դրանով մի բանի հասնենք, քանի՞ հոգի դրանից հետո կգնա քաղաքականապես զբոսնելու:

----------

Elmo (06.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես հրապարակում եմ եղել, լսել եմ: 
>  Բայց հետագայում արդեն բազմաթիվ ելույթներով ինքը սահմանափակեց սխալների  շրջանակը  միայն 2 դեմքով  ՍՍ + ՌՔ : 
> 96 -ի մասին խոսք չեղավ ու հետագայում էլ, երբ Ռաֆայել Ղազարյանի խնդրանքով հանդիպել էին ԼՏՊ- ՎՄ, որևէ խոսք չէր եղել ԼՏՊ-ի կողմից իրենց մեջ եղած հին կոնֆլիկտը հարթելու առումով: 
> Փաստորեն ԼՏՊ-ի այդ կեցվածքը վանեց ՎՄ-ին միանալու իրեն ու հետո էլ երևի խթան եղավ դառնալու քո նկարագրածը:
>  Ջրի երեսին իբր ՎՄ-ն է տմարդը, բայց իրականությունը մի քիչ ավելի խորն է: Այդ ինչու պետք է ՎՄ-ն ինքն իր  նախորդ 2 հրաժարականները, 96-ի կեղծիքները,  իր թիմի մարդկանց ծեծն ու ջարդը առանց մի ներողության մի կողմ դներ ու անցներ ԼՏՊ-ի թրի տակով՞
> Հիմա հեշտ է ԼՏՊ-ի դեմագոգիկ պաթոսով ՎՄ-ին ախք-ի տեղ մատուցելը, բայց էդ անցած օրերի ականատեսները դեռ կենդանի են և ամեն մի նոր դեմագոգիա գալիս նստում է հնի վրա ու էլ ավելի խորացնում իրավիճակը: 
> Արդարացի է, որ  96 թվի բոլոր օյիններ սարքածը հիմա ազգային հերոսի լուսապսակի տակ է՞:  Իսկ ՎՄ-ն, որը հանձն առավ, սկսեց հողերի ազատագրումը ու  արդեն կարգի գցած գործը տալով զիջեց իր բոլոր դափնիները անարժաններին ու հիմա էլ պետք է ամեն մի գյադու մոտ արդարանա, թե ինքն ով է:
> Սա է ԼՏՊ-ի հին ու նոր կեցվածքի էությունը: Հակ ասած հապավումը բացելիս 3 լուրջ բառ են բացվում: Միթե ազգայինն  էն է, որ  93-98 թվերի պատմությունը ամենքս գլուխ ու ոտ շուռ տված պետք է տեսնենք՞: Հինը կեղծելով առաջ չենք շարժվի: 
>  ՎՄ-ին ինձանից շատ էստեղ երևի քչերը քննադատած լինեն, բայց  գոնե հիմա պահն է , որ ճշմարտությունը չպարտակվի:


Եթե որոշում ենք հարգել Վազգեն Մանուկյանին, ապա նախ հարգենք նրա անուն ազգանունը: Չնայած սա յուրաքանչյուրիս ընտրությունն է, բայց իմ կողմից առանձնահատուկ խնդրանք քաղաքական գործիչներին մասին գրելիս օգտագործել ամբողջական անվանումները, ինչպիսիք են «Վազգեն Մանուկյան», «Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան», «Սերժ Սարգսյան» և այլն: Կրկնում եմ, սա ընդամենը խնդրանք է: Հատուկ նշում եմ, որ խնդրանք է, որպեսզի նոր բարոյախրատական դասեր չսկսվեն, թե զրուցակցիդ մի ասա, թե ինչպես է պետք խոսել, ես հարմարության համար կրճատ եմ գրում և այլն:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է Մանուկյան Վազգենին, ապա օրինակ իմ դիրքորոշմամբ ինքն իր ուրույն տեղն ունի ՀՀ պատմության մեջ, մեղմ ասած քիչ բան չի արել մեր Պետության կայացման գործում, սակայն ներկայիս՝ իր նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքն նա ինքնուրույն է վաստակել: Ասում են, որ փոս փորողն ինքն է մեջը ընկնում: Ինչու՞ հիշեցի: Որովհետև իրականում սևացման պրոցեսը սկսել էին Մանուկյան Վազգենն ու դաշնակցություննը, դեռ 93-94 թվականներից, երբ փորձում էին Տեր-Պետրոսյանին սևացնել, նրան ներկայացնել որպես ազգի դավաճան, տականք կամ չգիտեմ ինչ:

Ինչու՞ այս մեջբերածս տողերի հեղինակը այդ դեպքում չի նշում, որ այդ «96-ի օյիններ սարքած հերոսը», իր բառերով եմ ասում, այս երկրի կայացման ու շենացման գործում այդքան բան է արել: Ինչու՞ է սևացնում նրան, ինչու՞ չի ընդունում, որ նրա նկատմամբ հարգանքն արդարացի է:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ԼՏՊ-ն ինչու հենց այդ քայլերը անձնապես չի անում:


Որովհետև ինքը շատ ավելին է անում  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Հա՞, հիմա պատկերացրու ժողովուրդը քո ասածի պես սաղ անում է: Ինքնուրույն, առավոտ ժամը վեցից արթնանում մարզանք է անում ու վազում պիկետների, կազմակերպված, կեսը դատախազության դեմը, կեսը՝ կառավարության, կեսը՝ հրապարակում նստացույցի, մնացածն էլ դատարաններում հայցադիմումներ են տալիս ու դատավարությունների են մասնակցում ընդդեմ անարդարության ու ապօրինության: Բա ՀԱԿ-ը ու՞մ շատ ներողություն տանձին է պետք:


Այ եթե ժողովուրդը բոլորն իմ ասածի նման աներ, ապա շատ ներողություն արտահայտությանս համար, ՀԱԿ-ը ոչ մեկի տանձին էլ պետք չէր լինի: Կձևավորվեր, ինքնաբերաբար, նորմալ իշխանություն, որի ղեկին իսկի չգիտեմ ով կլիներ, ով կվախենար էդ ժողովրդից ու ակամա ստիպված կլիներ գործել օրենքի շրջանակներում: Բայց սա չկա: Սա երազ է:

Ու քանի դեռ սա երազ է, ՀԱԿ-ը փորձում է այս գիտակցությունը սերմանել հնարավորինս շատ քաղաքացիների մեջ, ակտիվացնել  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որովհետև ինքը շատ ավելին է անում


Ու դրա մասին մենակ ես ու դու գիտենք, մեկ էլ մի քանի հոգի որ թերթ են կարդում, ու գնում են միտինգի: Ու էլի հեսա սահուն անցում ենք կատարում ԼՏՊ հեռուսաեթերից հրաժարվելուց, ու դու ասում ես, որ դա օֆֆտոպ ա: Բռատ, իմ առաջնորդը, ինձ ա ասում որ ես իրա փոխարեն ուրիշներին բացատրեմ իրա ելույթների իմաստը, ու անձամբ չի ուզում ոչ մեկիս հետ անկեղծանալ: Ավելին, չի ուզում իր անձը ռիսկի ենթարկել, քանի որ քո ասելով ավելի լուրջ գործերով ա զբաղված: 

*Ուրեմն, ես իրա ցավը տանեմ, թող ինձ ցույց տա իրա ավելի լուրջ գործերի արդյունքը: Տունը նստած սպասելու եմ:*

----------


## Chuk

> Էէէէ ապեր: Էտ նույն բանն ա, որ ինձ մի հատ գժական մերսեդես տան քշելու, հետո ձեռիցս առնեն ու զապ տան, ասեն էս էլ ա տրանսպորտի միջոց:
> 
> Ուրեմն ժողովուրդը մի միլիոն հոգով, դուխով, հելնում ա ասում զզվել ենք էս ամեն ինչից, ձայն էլ ենք տալիս, կռիվ էլ ենք տալիս, առավոտից իրիկուն մի միլիոն հոգով կանգնում ենք, ու հետո քեզ ցրում են տներով ու ասում են, չէ կներեք, էտ ձև չէր, եկեք քաղաքական զբոսանք անենք, ու դրանով մի բանի հասնենք, քանի՞ հոգի դրանից հետո կգնա քաղաքականապես զբոսնելու:


Դիցուք ճիշտ ես, Տրիբուն ձյա: Ու դիցուք այն ժամանակ իսկապես պետք չէր ժողովրդին տուն ուղարկել, պետք էր կռվել ու հաղթել: Հրաշալի գիտես իմ տեսակետը, թե ինչու դա ճիշտ չէր լինի, բայց դիցուք ճիշտ ես: Այդ դեպքում դա արդեն եղելություն է, եղածը հետ չես բերի, պետք է առաջ գնաս: Առաջարկի, ուրիշ ինչ անել այդ սխալը (քո կարծիքով սխալը) շտկելու համար: Թե՞ ձեռները ծալել ու նստել:

----------


## Բիձա

> Որովհետև *իրականում սևացման պրոցեսը սկսել էին Մանուկյան Վազգենն ու դաշնակցություննը, դեռ 93-94 թվականներից, երբ փորձում էին Տեր-Պետրոսյանին սևացնել, նրան ներկայացնել որպես ազգի դավաճան, տականք կամ չգիտեմ ինչ*:
> 
> այդ «96-ի օյիններ սարքած հերոսը», իր բառերով եմ ասում, *այս երկրի կայացման ու շենացման գործում այդքան բան է արել*: Ինչու՞ է սևացնում նրան, ինչու՞ չի ընդունում, որ նրա նկատմամբ հարգանքն արդարացի է:


Առաջին ընդգծված մտքիդ մասով կասեմ որ դեպքերին տեղյակ չես:
Երկրոդ ընդգծվածի մասով-  կարող ես փաստերով հիմնավորված այլ ոչ թե քարոզչական մակարդակի մի օրինակ բերել ու ապացուցել թե ինքն ինչ շենացնող բան է արել՞  /Իհարկե,  իր իսկ կոչով ելած մահապարտներին դաշտում թողնելուց զատ՞/ :Angry2:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Այ եթե ժողովուրդը բոլորն իմ ասածի նման աներ, ապա շատ ներողություն արտահայտությանս համար, ՀԱԿ-ը ոչ մեկի տանձին էլ պետք չէր լինի: Կձևավորվեր, ինքնաբերաբար, նորմալ իշխանություն, որի ղեկին իսկի չգիտեմ ով կլիներ, ով կվախենար էդ ժողովրդից ու ակամա ստիպված կլիներ գործել օրենքի շրջանակներում: Բայց սա չկա: Սա երազ է:
> 
> *Ու քանի դեռ սա երազ է, ՀԱԿ-ը փորձում է այս գիտակցությունը սերմանել հնարավորինս շատ քաղաքացիների մեջ, ակտիվացնել*


Ուրեմն փաստենք սիրելիդ իմ Չուկ, որ ՀԱԿ-ին մինչ օրս չի հաջողվել ավելացնել այդ ակտիվացված, գիտակցված ու ներծծված քաղաքացիների թիվը: Ապացույցնե՞ր են պետք: Դրա համար էլ նվաստս անվստահություն է հայտնում ընդդիմությանը, չնայած ակներևաբար ընդդիմությունը թքած ունի իմ նմանների կարծիքի վրա:

----------

Բիձա (06.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ուրեմն փաստենք սիրելիդ իմ Չուկ, որ ՀԱԿ-ին մինչ օրս չի հաջողվել ավելացնել այդ ակտիվացված, գիտակցված ու ներծծված քաղաքացիների թիվը: Ապացույցնե՞ր են պետք: Դրա համար էլ նվաստս անվստահություն է հայտնում ընդդիմությանը, չնայած ակներևաբար ընդդիմությունը թքած ունի իմ նմանների կարծիքի վրա:


Չէ, մի ապացուցիր, ուղղակի թույլատրիր քեզ հետ չհամաձայնվել:
Այսօր ՀԱԿ-ի կողքին շատ ավելի քիչ մարդ կա, քան կար փետրվարյան հանրահավաքներին, քան անգամ կար կես տարի առաջ, մինչ քաղաքապետի ընտրությունները:

Բայց ես չէ որ չէի խոսում մարդկանց ընդհանուր քանակի մասին: Ես խոսում էի վճռական մինչև վերջ գնացող ու չնահանջող մարդկանց մասին, իսկ այդպիսի սկզբունքայինները, իմ գնահատականով ավելանում են: Գուցե և սխալ եմ, չեմ պնդում  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դիցուք ճիշտ ես, Տրիբուն ձյա: Ու դիցուք այն ժամանակ իսկապես պետք չէր ժողովրդին տուն ուղարկել, պետք էր կռվել ու հաղթել: Հրաշալի գիտես իմ տեսակետը, թե ինչու դա ճիշտ չէր լինի, բայց դիցուք ճիշտ ես: Այդ դեպքում դա արդեն եղելություն է, եղածը հետ չես բերի, պետք է առաջ գնաս: Առաջարկի, ուրիշ ինչ անել այդ սխալը (քո կարծիքով սխալը) շտկելու համար: Թե՞ ձեռները ծալել ու նստել:


Առաջարկ չունեմ Չուկ ջան: Այսինք ունեմ, մեջս եմ պահում  :Wink: 
Ապեր, էլի պիտի կրկնեմ: Ես ո՞վ եմ, որ բան առաջարկեմ: Ես իմ մանդատը տվել եմ իմ քաղաքական ուժին: Ես կարող եմ միայն բողոքել, որ այն ինչ առաջարկում է իմ ընտրած քաղաքական ուժը, ինձ չի բավարարում: Կարող եմ նաև կարծիք հայտնել, որ այն ճանապարհով, եթե այդպիսին կա ընդհանրապես, որով որ գնում է իմ ընտրած քաղաքական ուժը, ոչինչի չենք հասնելու: Կարող եմ նաև ասել, որ իմ քաղաքական ուժը ինձ նաև հստակ չի ասում, թե ինչի պիտի արվի, որ տեղի ունենան այն փոփոխությունները, որոնք ինքը ինձ խոստացել է: Իսկ եթե դու հիմա ինձ հակադարձես, ու ասես, որ ես պիտի գնամ քաղաքական զբոսանքի, կամ փողոցում կանգած թռուցիկ բաժանեմ, ու հետո ձերբակալվեմ ու անիմաստ կալանքի տակ պահվեմ մի քանի ամիս, ես իմ ընտրած քաղաքական ուժին կուղարկեմ գրողի ծոցը, քանի որ ես, իմ քաղաքական ուժի առաջնորդի նման, իմ անձը հարվածի տակ դնելու ցանկություն չունեմ: Համ էլ չեմ ուզում ձեզ չարչարել, որ չգաք դատարանի դմիացը, մի քսան հոգով, անիմաստ գոռաք "Ազատություն քաղբանտարկյալ Տրիբունին":

----------

Ambrosine (06.09.2009), Բիձա (06.09.2009), Վիշապ (06.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Առաջին ընդգծված մտքիդ մասով կասեմ որ դեպքերին տեղյակ չես:
> Երկրոդ ընդգծվածի մասով-  կարող ես փաստերով հիմնավորված այլ ոչ թե քարոզչական մակարդակի մի օրինակ բերել ու ապացուցել թե ինքն ինչ շենացնող բան է արել՞  /Իհարկե,  իր իսկ կոչով ելած մահապարտներին դաշտում թողնելուց զատ՞/


Գնահատակա՞ն ես տալիս  :Smile: 
Ավելի քան տեղյակ եմ  :Smile: 

Իսկ թե ի՞նչ է արել... հմմմ.. բարդ հարց տվեցիր: Քանի որ ինչ էլ ասեմ, հակառակն ես ասելու, մինչդեռ կա պարզ ճշմարտություն... եթե ընդունում ես, որ Մանուկյանն իր վարչապետ եղած ժամանակ ինչ-որ լավ բան արել է, պետք է ընդունես, որ նախագահն էլ է արել: Իսկ իրականում կարելի է երկար ցուցակ բերել: Բայց այդքան խոսելու փոխարեն կարճ կասեմ. իր նախագահության տարիներին պատերազմ ենք հաղթել:

Հիմա հարց. դու այն տիպի մարդկանցի՞ց ես, որ բոլոր վատ բաները Տեր-Պետրոսյանին է վերագրելու, լավերը այլոց՝ անմիջական պատասխանատուներին:

----------


## Chuk

> Առաջարկ չունեմ Չուկ ջան: Այսինք ունեմ, մեջս եմ պահում 
> Ապեր, էլի պիտի կրկնեմ: Ես ո՞վ եմ, որ բան առաջարկեմ: Ես իմ մանդատը տվել եմ իմ քաղաքական ուժին: Ես կարող եմ միայն բողոքել, որ այն ինչ առաջարկում է իմ ընտրած քաղաքական ուժը, ինձ չի բավարարում: Կարող եմ նաև կարծիք հայտնել, որ այն ճանապարհով, եթե այդպիսին կա ընդհանրապես, որով որ գնում է իմ ընտրած քաղաքական ուժը, ոչինչի չենք հասնելու: Կարող եմ նաև ասել, որ իմ քաղաքական ուժը ինձ նաև հստակ չի ասում, թե ինչի պիտի արվի, որ տեղի ունենան այն փոփոխությունները, որոնք ինքը ինձ խոստացել է: Իսկ եթե դու հիմա ինձ հակադարձես, ու ասես, որ ես պիտի գնամ քաղաքական զբոսանքի, կամ փողոցում կանգած թռուցիկ բաժանեմ, ու հետո ձերբակալվեմ ու անիմաստ կալանքի տակ պահվեմ մի քանի ամիս, ես իմ ընտրած քաղաքական ուժին կուղարկեմ գրողի ծոցը, քանի որ ես, իմ քաղաքական ուժի առաջնորդի նման, իմ անձը հարվածի տակ դնելու ցանկություն չունեմ: Համ էլ չեմ ուզում ձեզ չարչարել, որ չգաք դատարանի դմիացը, մի քսան հոգով, անիմաստ գոռաք "Ազատություն քաղբանտարկյալ Տրիբունին":


Շատ լավ  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> ու անձամբ չի ուզում ոչ մեկիս հետ անկեղծանալ


Իրականում, Տրիբուն ձյա, հանրահավաքներին ասվածն լսել ուզող ու լսելու պատրաստ շատ ավելի շատ մարդկանց է ներկայումս հասնում, քան որևէ հեռուստաեթերի կես ժամանոց պրովակացիոն հաղորդում  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Հիմա հարց. դու այն տիպի մարդկանցի՞ց ես, որ բոլոր վատ բաները Տեր-Պետրոսյանին է վերագրելու, լավերը այլոց՝ անմիջական պատասխանատուներին:


Մենակ վատը չի Արտ ջան: Ներկա պահին Լևոնը ոնց որ Հռոմի պապը լինի: Բոլորը, ով բողոք ունի, գնում են մոտը, քարոզը լսում, կոչեր անում, հանգստանում, բացասական լիցքերը թափում, գալիս են տուն: Սերժի փոխարեն ոչ միայն կարտոնեյի միտինգները, այլև կխրախուսեի:

----------

ministr (07.09.2009), Տրիբուն (06.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, ժողովրդի ձայներին տեր է կանգնում այն կուսակցությունը, որը ստացել է ժողովրդի քվեն, այսինք ստացել է քաղաքականություն իրականացնելու առաջնային մանդատ: Գռփում են այն կուսակցուըթյունները, որոնք քվե չեն ստեցել ու գողացել կամ գնել են ձայները: Հիմա, մենք մեր ձայները, այսինք մեր խոսքը տեղ հասցնելու ու մեր փոխարեն քաղաքականություն իրականացնելու առաջնային մանդատը տվել ենք ՀԱԿ-ին, օրինակի համար: Ու ՀԱԿ-ից էլ պահանջում ենք իրականացնել քաղաքականություն, կամ դրանից բխող բոլոր հնարավոր քայլերը, ներառյալ տեր կանգնելը: Իսկ եթե ՀԱԿ-ը ցանկանում է, որ մենք՝ ժողովուրդը, իր փոխարեն տեր կանգնի իր ձայներին էս փուլում, վաղն էլ որ իշխանության գա, կարո՞ղ ա մեզ խնդրի, որ մենք իր փոխարեն երկրի կառավարում իրականացնենք:
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա ապեր - մեր գործը չի տեր կանգնելը, կամ քաղաքական պայքարում կոնկրետ քայլեր իրականացնելը: Մեր գործը քվերակության գնալն ա, ու եթե բողոքելու բան ունենք, բողոքի ընդունված ձևերով բողոքելն ա, ասենք միտինգի գնալը: Իսկ քաղաքական առաջնորդները, կամ իրենց վրա պատասխանատվություն վերցրածների գործն ա մեզ՝ հետևորդներիս, կոնկրետ ուղղության տալը: Ինձ հիմա մի տարի ա ասում են խելոք գնա միտինգի ու քարոզ լսի: Ես էլ անում եմ, ու ինիցիատիվան ձեռքս վերցնելու որևէ ցավնկություն չունեմ: Նախ, առաջնորդ չեմ ուզում դառնալ, երկրորդ, չեմ ուզում մուֆթա նստեմ: Ինչի՞ պիտի Տիկոն հիմա նստած լինի…


Տրիբուն ջան, իսկ եթե ընտրությունները կեղծում են, ժողովուրդն ի՞նչ պետքա անի: Պետքա դուրս գա էն թեկնածուի դեմ, ում ընտրել ա՞, ասի՝ քվեարկեցի քեզ, չկարողացար քո կուսակցությունով դուրս գայիր մի ողջ զինված համակարգի, ես կասեի՝ բանդայի դեմ, ուրեմն դու իմ թշնամին ե՞ս: Որպեսզի կուսակցությունը կարողանա տեր կանգնել իր ստացած քվեներին, դրա համար պետք է լինի պետություն, որը պետք է ունենա անկախ իրավապահ համարկարգ, անկախ արդարադատություն իրականացնող դատարաններ: Հիմա եթե առնվազն էս երկու գործոնները բացակայում են, ապա պետք է ժողովուրդը տեր կանգնի: Ախր հնարավոր չի որ ինչ որ կուսակցություն առանց ժողովրդի նման հարց լուծի, չի կարա լինի մի կուսակցություն, որը կարողանա տեր կանգնել էդ քվեներին, որովհետև չկա էն համակարգը, որն անկախ կլինի ու կաջակցի ժողովրդի քվեն ստացած թեկնածուին: Էս ա տարբերությունը, թեչէ հիմա վաղուց արդեն ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ կլիներ, սեպտեմբերի 18-ին հանրահավաք հրավիրված չէր լինի, ակումբում էս թեման չէր լինի, ես ու դու էլ ստեղ չէինք զրուցի, այլ թեմաներում կզրուցեինք, այլ հարցերի շուրջ կարծիք կարտահայտեինք:

----------

Chuk (06.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Առաջարկ չունեմ Չուկ ջան: Այսինք ունեմ, մեջս եմ պահում 
> Ապեր, էլի պիտի կրկնեմ: Ես ո՞վ եմ, որ բան առաջարկեմ: Ես իմ մանդատը տվել եմ իմ քաղաքական ուժին: Ես կարող եմ միայն բողոքել, որ այն ինչ առաջարկում է իմ ընտրած քաղաքական ուժը, ինձ չի բավարարում: Կարող եմ նաև կարծիք հայտնել, որ այն ճանապարհով, եթե այդպիսին կա ընդհանրապես, որով որ գնում է իմ ընտրած քաղաքական ուժը, ոչինչի չենք հասնելու: Կարող եմ նաև ասել, որ իմ քաղաքական ուժը ինձ նաև հստակ չի ասում, թե ինչի պիտի արվի, որ տեղի ունենան այն փոփոխությունները, որոնք ինքը ինձ խոստացել է: Իսկ եթե դու հիմա ինձ հակադարձես, ու ասես, որ ես պիտի գնամ քաղաքական զբոսանքի, կամ փողոցում կանգած թռուցիկ բաժանեմ, ու հետո ձերբակալվեմ ու անիմաստ կալանքի տակ պահվեմ մի քանի ամիս, ես իմ ընտրած քաղաքական ուժին կուղարկեմ գրողի ծոցը, քանի որ ես, իմ քաղաքական ուժի առաջնորդի նման, իմ անձը հարվածի տակ դնելու ցանկություն չունեմ: Համ էլ չեմ ուզում ձեզ չարչարել, որ չգաք դատարանի դմիացը, մի քսան հոգով, անիմաստ գոռաք "Ազատություն քաղբանտարկյալ Տրիբունին":


Տրիբուն ջան, փաստորեն սխալ քաղաքական ուժի ես տվել քո քվեն :Smile: 
Եթե նախագահական ընտրություններն առջևում լինեին, ո՞ւմ կվստահեիր ձայնդ:

----------

murmushka (06.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Ես հրապարակում եմ եղել, լսել եմ: 
>  Բայց հետագայում արդեն բազմաթիվ ելույթներով ինքը սահմանափակեց սխալների  շրջանակը  միայն 2 դեմքով  ՍՍ + ՌՔ : 
> 96 -ի մասին խոսք չեղավ ու հետագայում էլ, երբ Ռաֆայել Ղազարյանի խնդրանքով հանդիպել էին ԼՏՊ- ՎՄ, որևէ խոսք չէր եղել ԼՏՊ-ի կողմից իրենց մեջ եղած հին կոնֆլիկտը հարթելու առումով: 
> Փաստորեն ԼՏՊ-ի այդ կեցվածքը վանեց ՎՄ-ին միանալու իրեն ու հետո էլ երևի խթան եղավ դառնալու քո նկարագրածը:
>  Ջրի երեսին իբր ՎՄ-ն է տմարդը, բայց իրականությունը մի քիչ ավելի խորն է: Այդ ինչու պետք է ՎՄ-ն ինքն իր  նախորդ 2 հրաժարականները, 96-ի կեղծիքները,  իր թիմի մարդկանց ծեծն ու ջարդը առանց մի ներողության մի կողմ դներ ու անցներ ԼՏՊ-ի թրի տակով՞
> Հիմա հեշտ է ԼՏՊ-ի դեմագոգիկ պաթոսով ՎՄ-ին ախք-ի տեղ մատուցելը, բայց էդ անցած օրերի ականատեսները դեռ կենդանի են և ամեն մի նոր դեմագոգիա գալիս նստում է հնի վրա ու էլ ավելի խորացնում իրավիճակը: 
> Արդարացի է, որ  96 թվի բոլոր օյիններ սարքածը հիմա ազգային հերոսի լուսապսակի տակ է՞:  Իսկ ՎՄ-ն, որը հանձն առավ, սկսեց հողերի ազատագրումը ու  արդեն կարգի գցած գործը տալով զիջեց իր բոլոր դափնիները անարժաններին ու հիմա էլ պետք է ամեն մի գյադու մոտ արդարանա, թե ինքն ով է:
> Սա է ԼՏՊ-ի հին ու նոր կեցվածքի էությունը: Հակ ասած հապավումը բացելիս 3 լուրջ բառ են բացվում: Միթե ազգայինն  էն է, որ  93-98 թվերի պատմությունը ամենքս գլուխ ու ոտ շուռ տված պետք է տեսնենք՞: Հինը կեղծելով առաջ չենք շարժվի: 
>  ՎՄ-ին ինձանից շատ էստեղ երևի քչերը քննադատած լինեն, բայց  գոնե հիմա պահն է , որ ճշմարտությունը չպարտակվի:


Հարգելի Բիձա, սա անձնական հարաբերություններ չեն, սա քաղաքականություն է: Այստեղ միմյանցից նեղանալ, միմյանցից ամաչել չկա: Դու ինձ 96-ին չափալախեցիր, ես հիմա քեզ չեմ միանա, մի հատ գլուխս շոյի, որ միանամ: Էս մուլտիկ ա: Չե՞ս միանա, դե մոռացի քաղաքականությունը: Ու տենց էլ եղավ, մոռացավ քաղաքականությունը: Մ. Վազգենի՝ Մաշտոցի պողոտայի վրա գտնվող շտաբից փետրվարի 20-ին բռունցքները դուրս պարզած գոռում էին՝ Լևոն նախագահ: Էս էլ ա իրականություն, արի էս էլ չմոռանանք: Ու եթե վազգենը չի կարոանում այնպես անել, որ իր շտաբում իրան հարգեն, թող երբևէ չփորձի մի ողջ ժողովրդի հարգանք վայելել, առավել ևս՝ թող չփորձի ժողովրդի քվեն ստացած թեկնածուին ստիպել՝ իրենից ներողություն խնդրել կամ իր գլուխը շոյել, քանի որ, նորից եմ ասում՝ սա քաղաքականություն է, այլ ոչ Մ. Վազգենի անձնական կյանքը, սա քաղաքական քննարկում է, այլ ոչ՝ Մ. Վազգենի անձնական օրագրի հերթական էջում կատարված օրագրային գրառման մելամաղձոտ մեկնաբանություն:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ֆհու: Լրիվ կարդացի, հոգիս հելավ: Ամեն տեղ նույնն էր. քննարկվում ա մենակ Հայաստանի քաղաքական կյանքը՝ Հայաստանի սահմաններում ու վերջ: Ախր տենց առանձնացված քաղաքական պրոցեսներ չկա՛ն. հազար հատ հարևան-մարևան, դաշնակից, թշնամի, տո եսիմինչ գրողուցավ ունենք: Նենց ա քննարկվում, ոնց որ մենակ Լևոնն ա, Սերժն ա, ժողովուրդն ա ու պըրծ: Կողքից բա Ռուսաստանը, բա մնացածը... Էդ որ ստեղ հազար հոգի մարդ մեռներ ու Լևոնը դառնար նախագահ, էդ երևի կթողներին, որ ինքը մարսեր, չէ՞: Կամ Սերժը մենակ ինքը իրանով տենց բռնեց ու մարտի մեկ արեց երևի: Հազարումի հարց կա, որ պետք ա դրսում լուծել, ու եթե էն մարդը, որ պետք ա զբաղվի, ասենք, Ռուսաստանի հետ էդ տեսակ հարցերի լուծմամբ, էդ ամեն ինչը դնում ա մի կողմ ու սկսում ա զբաղվել, ասենք, Չարբախի համար քսան դռոբ մեկ ընտրատարածքի կեղծիքներով, ուրեմն իրա իսկական գործը, շատ կներեք, քաքմեջ ա լինում: Ուժով իշխանության հասնելը հենց առաջին իսկ հնարավորության դեպքում լինելու ա, ես լրիվ համոզված եմ, ու ընդդիմությունն էլ էնքան հիմար չի, որ տեսնի, որ հնարավոր ա ձեռքը երկարեցնել ու վերցնել էդ իշխանությունը, բայց ոչ մի բան չանի: Սենց թե նենց՝ ցանկացած կուսակցության առաջնային նպատակը իշխանության գալն ա: Տենց բանի փորձ էլ եղավ. 2008-ի մարտի մեկը: Հիմա էդ փորձը ինքնաբուխ էր, թե կազմակերպված, արդեն կարևոր չի. կարևորն էն ա, որ փորձը խեղդվեց: Այսինքն՝ էդ ճամփով հնարավոր չէղավ գնալ, ու հիմա էլ հնարավոր չի դեռ: Ու (ինչու եմ ասում՝ Հայաստանի սահմանների մեջ ամեն ինչ քննարկելը սխալ ա) էդ փորձը ճնշվեց Ռուսաստանի կողմից: Մի գրամ անգամ չեմ կասկածում, որ եթե ժողովրդի դեմ մենակ մլիցեքն ու ժամկետային զինծառայողները լինեին կանգնած, տենց բան կլիներ: Հայաստանում ցանկացած քիչ թե շատ կարևոր քաղաքական հարցի լուծման համար նախևառաջ Ռուսաստանի դաբռոն ա պետք. եթե Լևոնը չի կարողանում իշխանության գալ, էդ ոչ թե հնարավորությունների պակասից ա, այլ հենց էդ դաբռոյի բացակայության պատճառով ա: Ամեն դեպքում՝ Սերժն էլ Ռուսաստանի համար իդեալական թեկնածու չի, ու հենց մենակ էն, որ արդեն տարիուկես ա իրադրությունը կատարելապես ստրկատիրական չի, այլ դեռ ապստամբական վիճակ ա, իրա համար մեծ մինուս ա: Հնարավոր ա, որ էդ մինուսը էնքան մեծանա, որ ինքը արդեն դառնա ոչ ցանկալի անձ, ու իր փոխարեն սկսեն փնտրել մի ուրիշին, ում օրոք իրադրությունն ավելի հանդարտ կլինի: Այ էդ ժամանակ արդեն հնարավոր կլինի իշխանությունը վերցնել՝ լինի ընտրություններով, լինի շենք վառելով, ինչ ուզում ա լինի: Իսկ մինչև էդ պետք ա ամեն ինչ անել, որ էդ մինուսները շարունակեն մեծանալ, որ իրան միշտ այլընտրանք լինի՝ ՀԱԿ-ի տեսքով, ոչ թե, ասենք, դաշնակների, որ շարժումը սաղ-սալամաթ մնա էնքան ժամանակ, մինչև էս իշխանությունների կերած բողկերը սկսեն արդեն իրանց գլխից մեծ լինել: ՀԱԿ-ի կողքին պետք ա լինել հենց մենակ նրա համար, որ հիմա դա միակ ընդդիմությունն ա. իսկ ցանկացած քաղաքական դաշտ առանց ընդդիմության ճահիճ ա դառնում: Հիմա ամեն գնով պետք ա թույլ չտալ, որ ընդդիմությունը մեռնի: Ինչ ուզում ա՝ լինի, միշտ պետք ա գոյություն ունենա իշխանության ալտերնատիվը, պլան Բ-ն: Թե չէ մի քայլով կարելի ա մատ լինել:

----------

Chuk (07.09.2009), One_Way_Ticket (07.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Գնահատակա՞ն ես տալիս 
> Ավելի քան տեղյակ եմ 
> 
> Իսկ թե ի՞նչ է արել... հմմմ.. բարդ հարց տվեցիր: Քանի որ ինչ էլ ասեմ, հակառակն ես ասելու, մինչդեռ կա պարզ ճշմարտություն... եթե ընդունում ես, որ Մանուկյանն իր վարչապետ եղած ժամանակ ինչ-որ լավ բան արել է, պետք է ընդունես, որ նախագահն էլ է արել: Իսկ իրականում կարելի է երկար ցուցակ բերել: Բայց այդքան խոսելու փոխարեն կարճ կասեմ. իր նախագահության տարիներին պատերազմ ենք հաղթել:
> 
> Հիմա հարց. դու այն տիպի մարդկանցի՞ց ես, որ բոլոր վատ բաները Տեր-Պետրոսյանին է վերագրելու, լավերը այլոց՝ անմիջական պատասխանատուներին:


Հարցը չկարդացած պատասխանում ես,
Այն  վերաբերում էր "96-ի օյիններ սարքած հերոսին"

----------


## Chuk

> Հարցը չկարդացած պատասխանում ես,
> Այն  վերաբերում էր "96-ի օյիններ սարքած հերոսին"


Այդ դեպքում հստակեցրու հարցդ: Քանի որ ես «96-ի օյիններ սարքած հերոս» քո ձևակերպումը կամ ասոցացնելու եմ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետ, մտածեմ, որ իրեն ես ակնարկել, կամ Վազգեն Սարգսյանի հետ, ով այդ շիլաշփոթի հիմնակն պատճառն էր: Վազգեն Սարգսյանն իր հերթին բավական բան է արել բանակաշինության ու պատերազմի գործում, թեև ես ինքս իր քաղաքական գործունեությունը ցածր եմ գնահատում, միաժամանակ շատ բարձր եմ գնահատում իր հայրենասիրությունը:

Իսկ եթե այդ պիտակի տակ այլ անձի նկատի ունես, խնդրում եմ, որ կոնկրետացնես:

----------


## Chuk

> /Իհարկե,  իր իսկ կոչով ելած մահապարտներին դաշտում թողնելուց զատ՞/


Այս հատվածն իսկապես չէի կարդացել  :Smile: 
Ես այս տեսակետը չեմ կրում, սակայն միաժամանակ ասեմ, որ ես էլ եմ դեմ Վազգեն Սարգսյանին հերոսացնելուն, նրան համարում եմ խիստ հայրենասեր մարդ, միաժամանակ մարդ, ով «քիթը խոթեց» իր չհասկացած ոլորտ, ինչը բերեց անշրջելի վատ հետևանքների: Միաժամանակ ես այն մարդկանցից չեմ, ով կուրանա նրա արածը պատերազմի ժամանակ:

----------


## Բիձա

> Հարգելի Բիձա, սա անձնական հարաբերություններ չեն, սա քաղաքականություն է: *Այստեղ միմյանցից նեղանալ, միմյանցից ամաչել չկա: Դու ինձ 96-ին չափալախեցիր, ես հիմա քեզ չեմ միանա, մի հատ գլուխս շոյի, որ միանամ: Էս մուլտիկ ա: Չե՞ս միանա, դե մոռացի քաղաքականությունը:* Ու տենց էլ եղավ, մոռացավ քաղաքականությունը: Մ. Վազգենի՝ Մաշտոցի պողոտայի վրա գտնվող շտաբից փետրվարի 20-ին բռունցքները դուրս պարզած գոռում էին՝ Լևոն նախագահ: Էս էլ ա իրականություն, արի էս էլ չմոռանանք: Ու եթե վազգենը չի կարոանում այնպես անել, որ իր շտաբում իրան հարգեն, թող երբևէ չփորձի մի ողջ ժողովրդի հարգանք վայելել, առավել ևս՝ *թող չփորձի ժողովրդի քվեն ստացած թեկնածուին ստիպել՝ իրենից ներողություն խնդրել կամ իր գլուխը շոյել, քանի որ, նորից եմ ասում՝ սա քաղաքականություն է, այլ ոչ Մ. Վազգենի անձնական կյանքը,* սա քաղաքական քննարկում է, այլ ոչ՝ Մ. Վազգենի անձնական օրագրի հերթական էջում կատարված օրագրային գրառման մելամաղձոտ մեկնաբանություն:


Կուկ ջան ոչինչ, որ պատճառ- հետևանք, սկիզբ- վերջ խառնել, աջաբ սանդալ ես սարքել ու անունը դրել ես քաղաքականություն՞
Շատ լավ էլ գիտես, որ Վազգեն- Լևոն բազառը եղել է առնվազն մի 3-4 ամիս առաջ,  մինչև ընտրությունները հետևաբար քո թեզը, թե ՝ «թող չփորձի ժողովրդի քվեն ստացած թեկնածուին ստիպել՝ իրենից ներողություն խնդրել» հենց համաձայն քո սկզբունքի կապ չունի քաղաքականության հետ: Քաղաքական բազարը դա ժամանակի մեջ կատարվող խաղ է: Պահից դուրս խոսակցությունն անիմաստ է:  
96 –ին մենակ Վազգենին չեն չափալաղել, ընդիմությանն են չափալաղել ոնց որ հիմա եղավ ու   Լեվոնից չի եղել  չափալաղը, այլ բոլորիս հայտնի հերոսից: Հերոսն էլ   հենց Վազգենից էր ստացել սարքած ու արդեն  արշավող բանակը ու իրեն թվացել էր, , թե Հայաստանը քարտերի կալոդ է , ինքն էլ ջոկերն է, ինչ կարտ կուզի կդառնա, կցրի, կճղի, կվառի, կփոխի: Չեմ ուզում խոսել բայց նորից ու նորից հենց էդ   կիսագրագետն է գալիս մեջտեղ: Որովհետև 95-96-ից սկսած Հայաստանը շարժվում է հենց նրա դրած հիմքերով ու վերջն էլ չի երևում: 
Իսկ Վազգենի շտաբի պահվածքն էլ խոսում է ոչ թե նրա չհարգված, այլ հանդուրժող լինելու մասին: - Չէ, կոստոլոմ պահեր, որ չենթարկվողին դնգստեր, կամ էլ շպիոններ, որ Լեվոն գոռացողին շտաբից հաներ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ֆհու: Լրիվ կարդացի, հոգիս հելավ: Ամեն տեղ նույնն էր. քննարկվում ա մենակ Հայաստանի քաղաքական կյանքը՝ Հայաստանի սահմաններում ու վերջ: Ախր տենց առանձնացված քաղաքական պրոցեսներ չկա՛ն. հազար հատ հարևան-մարևան, դաշնակից, թշնամի, տո եսիմինչ գրողուցավ ունենք: Նենց ա քննարկվում, ոնց որ մենակ Լևոնն ա, Սերժն ա, ժողովուրդն ա ու պըրծ: Կողքից բա Ռուսաստանը, բա մնացածը... Էդ որ ստեղ հազար հոգի մարդ մեռներ ու Լևոնը դառնար նախագահ, էդ երևի կթողներին, որ ինքը մարսեր, չէ՞: Կամ Սերժը մենակ ինքը իրանով տենց բռնեց ու մարտի մեկ արեց երևի: Հազարումի հարց կա, որ պետք ա դրսում լուծել, ու եթե էն մարդը, որ պետք ա զբաղվի, ասենք, Ռուսաստանի հետ էդ տեսակ հարցերի լուծմամբ, էդ ամեն ինչը դնում ա մի կողմ ու սկսում ա զբաղվել, ասենք, Չարբախի համար քսան դռոբ մեկ ընտրատարածքի կեղծիքներով, ուրեմն իրա իսկական գործը, շատ կներեք, քաքմեջ ա լինում: Ուժով իշխանության հասնելը հենց առաջին իսկ հնարավորության դեպքում լինելու ա, ես լրիվ համոզված եմ, ու ընդդիմությունն էլ էնքան հիմար չի, որ տեսնի, որ հնարավոր ա ձեռքը երկարեցնել ու վերցնել էդ իշխանությունը, բայց ոչ մի բան չանի: Սենց թե նենց՝ ցանկացած կուսակցության առաջնային նպատակը իշխանության գալն ա: Տենց բանի փորձ էլ եղավ. 2008-ի մարտի մեկը: Հիմա էդ փորձը ինքնաբուխ էր, թե կազմակերպված, արդեն կարևոր չի. կարևորն էն ա, որ փորձը խեղդվեց: Այսինքն՝ էդ ճամփով հնարավոր չէղավ գնալ, ու հիմա էլ հնարավոր չի դեռ: Ու (ինչու եմ ասում՝ Հայաստանի սահմանների մեջ ամեն ինչ քննարկելը սխալ ա) էդ փորձը ճնշվեց Ռուսաստանի կողմից: Մի գրամ անգամ չեմ կասկածում, որ եթե ժողովրդի դեմ մենակ մլիցեքն ու ժամկետային զինծառայողները լինեին կանգնած, տենց բան կլիներ: Հայաստանում ցանկացած քիչ թե շատ կարևոր քաղաքական հարցի լուծման համար նախևառաջ Ռուսաստանի դաբռոն ա պետք. եթե Լևոնը չի կարողանում իշխանության գալ, էդ ոչ թե հնարավորությունների պակասից ա, այլ հենց էդ դաբռոյի բացակայության պատճառով ա: Ամեն դեպքում՝ Սերժն էլ Ռուսաստանի համար իդեալական թեկնածու չի, ու հենց մենակ էն, որ արդեն տարիուկես ա իրադրությունը կատարելապես ստրկատիրական չի, այլ դեռ ապստամբական վիճակ ա, իրա համար մեծ մինուս ա: Հնարավոր ա, որ էդ մինուսը էնքան մեծանա, որ ինքը արդեն դառնա ոչ ցանկալի անձ, ու իր փոխարեն սկսեն փնտրել մի ուրիշին, ում օրոք իրադրությունն ավելի հանդարտ կլինի: Այ էդ ժամանակ արդեն հնարավոր կլինի իշխանությունը վերցնել՝ լինի ընտրություններով, լինի շենք վառելով, ինչ ուզում ա լինի: Իսկ մինչև էդ պետք ա ամեն ինչ անել, որ էդ մինուսները շարունակեն մեծանալ, որ իրան միշտ այլընտրանք լինի՝ ՀԱԿ-ի տեսքով, ոչ թե, ասենք, դաշնակների, որ շարժումը սաղ-սալամաթ մնա էնքան ժամանակ, մինչև էս իշխանությունների կերած բողկերը սկսեն արդեն իրանց գլխից մեծ լինել: ՀԱԿ-ի կողքին պետք ա լինել հենց մենակ նրա համար, որ հիմա դա միակ ընդդիմությունն ա. իսկ ցանկացած քաղաքական դաշտ առանց ընդդիմության ճահիճ ա դառնում: Հիմա ամեն գնով պետք ա թույլ չտալ, որ ընդդիմությունը մեռնի: Ինչ ուզում ա՝ լինի, միշտ պետք ա գոյություն ունենա իշխանության ալտերնատիվը, պլան Բ-ն: Թե չէ մի քայլով կարելի ա մատ լինել:


Հայկո ջան, եթե սենց թե ընենց Ռուսաստանի դաբրոյով ու Մեդվեդի մոտ երդում ուտելով ու կնքվելով պիտի Հայաստանի նախագահը փոխվի ըստ քեզ, էդ դեպքում մեր բոլորիս համար էլ ի՞նչ տարբերություն, թե ով է լինելու, բա էլ ի՞նչ  ժողովրդավարություն-դեմոկրատիա-ծակ մեշոկի մասին է խոսքը: Էդ դեպքում ով էլ նստի, նույն տականքն է  լինելու, բա Մեդվեդի «նառուշիլովկեն» ջեբը դրած ֆռֆռալու է… Թե՞ սաղս Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հորեղբոր տղերքն ենք, կամ ինքը Սերժից ավելի լավ տղա է լինելու, ավելի լավ է կառավարելու որպես կայսրության դրածո ֆորպոստում: Եթե այդպես է, ուրեմն ընդդիմությունը ոտից գլուխ ֆարս է. ուրիշ ոչինչ, որովհետև ժողովուրդը ընդդիմության համար ընդհամենը ռեյթինգի միավորներ են. ինչքան շահ հավաքվեն, էդքան ընդդիմության ռեյթինգը բարձր կլինի, ու Մեդվեդը ստիպված կփոխի նախագահին, որ իր հեռավոր ֆորպոստում խժդժություններ չառաջանան, բոլորը հեզ ու խոնարհ լինեն…
Իհարկե Ռուսաստանի մատը խառն է, բայց մեր ընդդիմությունը պիտի առաջին հերթին Ռուսաստանի լծից ազատվելու մասին էլ մտածեր, ոչ թե ուրիշի դաբրոյով սեփական ժողովրդի գլուխ կանգնելու…

----------

Տրիբուն (07.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան ոչինչ, որ պատճառ- հետևանք, սկիզբ- վերջ խառնել, աջաբ սանդալ ես սարքել ու անունը դրել ես քաղաքականություն՞
> Շատ լավ էլ գիտես, որ Վազգեն- Լևոն բազառը եղել է առնվազն մի 3-4 ամիս առաջ,  մինչև ընտրությունները հետևաբար քո թեզը, թե ՝ «թող չփորձի ժողովրդի քվեն ստացած թեկնածուին ստիպել՝ իրենից ներողություն խնդրել» հենց համաձայն քո սկզբունքի կապ չունի քաղաքականության հետ: Քաղաքական բազարը դա ժամանակի մեջ կատարվող խաղ է: Պահից դուրս խոսակցությունն անիմաստ է:  
> 96 –ին մենակ Վազգենին չեն չափալաղել, ընդիմությանն են չափալաղել ոնց որ հիմա եղավ ու   Լեվոնից չի եղել  չափալաղը, այլ բոլորիս հայտնի հերոսից: Հերոսն էլ   հենց Վազգենից էր ստացել սարքած ու արդեն  արշավող բանակը ու իրեն թվացել էր, , թե Հայաստանը քարտերի կալոդ է , ինքն էլ ջոկերն է, ինչ կարտ կուզի կդառնա, կցրի, կճղի, կվառի, կփոխի: Չեմ ուզում խոսել բայց նորից ու նորից հենց էդ   կիսագրագետն է գալիս մեջտեղ: Որովհետև 95-96-ից սկսած Հայաստանը շարժվում է հենց նրա դրած հիմքերով ու վերջն էլ չի երևում: 
> Իսկ Վազգենի շտաբի պահվածքն էլ խոսում է ոչ թե նրա չհարգված, այլ հանդուրժող լինելու մասին: - Չէ, կոստոլոմ պահեր, որ չենթարկվողին դնգստեր, կամ էլ շպիոններ, որ Լեվոն գոռացողին շտաբից հաներ:


Ուրեմն, հարգելի Բիձա, նախ կխնդրեմ՝ գրառմանս համի ու բաղադրության մասին չարտահայտվել: Եվ հետո՝ ընտրություններից 3-4 ամիս առաջ արդեն ակնհայտ երևում էր, թե ով է իրականում ժողովրդի քվեն ստանալու, արդեն երևում էր իշխանությունների խուճապից, արդեն երևում էր էժանագին սոցիոլոգների անճարությունը, արդեն կային հանրահավաքներ՝ հուժկու: 
Իսկ Վազգենի հանդուրժող լինելը, էս դեպքում, միայն զվարճալի կարող է լինել: Ոնց որ ֆուտբոլային թիմի դարպասապահը հակառակորդ թիմին պաշտպանի, մարզիչն էլ հանդուրժող լինի. լավ ա Վազգենը Հայաստանի հավաքականի մարզիչը չի:

----------


## Բիձա

> Եվ հետո՝ ընտրություններից 3-4 ամիս առաջ արդեն ակնհայտ երևում էր, թե ով է իրականում ժողովրդի քվեն ստանալու, արդեն երևում էր իշխանությունների խուճապից, արդեն երևում էր էժանագին սոցիոլոգների անճարությունը, արդեն կային հանրահավաքներ՝ հուժկու: 
> :


Էդ դղրդոցն եկավ-եկավ դարձավ հիմիկվա սեպտեմբերի 18 -ի հանրահավաք: Վազգենը անձնական փորձի վրա ըտենց դղրդոցներին շատ լավ էլ տեղյակ էր, դրա համար էլ ջուրը չտեսած, շորերը չհանեց: 
Էդ ճարը կտրած ժողովուրդն էր, որ հերթական անգամ հավատաց մարգարեների ու նորից քաշվեց:  :Ok:

----------


## Kuk

> Էդ դղրդոցն եկավ-եկավ դարձավ հիմիկվա սեպտեմբերի 18 -ի հանրահավաք: Վազգենը անձնական փորձի վրա ըտենց դղրդոցներին շատ լավ էլ տեղյակ էր, դրա համար էլ ջուրը չտեսած, շորերը չհանեց: 
> Էդ ճարը կտրած ժողովուրդն էր, որ հերթական անգամ հավատաց մարգարեների ու նորից քաշվեց:


Էդ դղրդոցն ընթացքում Փետրվարի 20-29 էլ ա դարձել, փետրվարի 26-ն էլ մեջը, մարտի մեկ էլ ա դարձել: Իսկ Վազգենի անձնական փորձը սրա հետ համեմատության ոչ մի եզր չունի: Ու Վազգենը պետք ա որ երազեր սենց մի դղրդոցի առաջնորդը լինել:

----------


## ministr

Չլիներ էդ պահին գործող նախագահը էդ դղրդոցը լավ էլ տեղ էր հասել հիմա  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Չլիներ էդ պահին գործող նախագահը էդ դղրդոցը լավ էլ տեղ էր հասել հիմա


Ինչի՞, գործող նախագահը գնդակահարե՞ց ԱԺ շենքը ջարդող ժողովրդին:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Արտ, ինձ թվում ա Դավոն Ռ.Ք. -ին ի նկատի ուներ ու 2008-ի դղրդոցը  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, փաստորեն սխալ քաղաքական ուժի ես տվել քո քվեն
> Եթե նախագահական ընտրություններն առջևում լինեին, ո՞ւմ կվստահեիր ձայնդ:


Լավ հարց ես տաալիս, ապեր: Եթե հաջորդ կիրակի լինեին ընտրությունները, ձայնս կտայի ՀԱԿ-ին: Մի ամիս հետո էլ երևի կտամ ՀԱԿ-ին: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ մի տարի հետո էլ: Ու եթե ռեալ նայենք մեր իրականության, ուրեմն հաջորդ` հերթական ԱԺ ընտրություններին, ձայնս տալու եմ ՀԱԿ-ին: Տարօրինակ ա? Բոլորովին: Ես ՀԱԿ-ին համարում եմ միակ ռեալ ընդդիմադիր ուժը քաղաքական դաշտում այսօր, ԼՏՊ-ին համարում այն քաղաքական գործիչը, որը իրոք կարող է համ արտաքին համ ներքին քաղաքական կյանքում ռեալ փոփոխություններ մտցնել: Ու անկեղծ ասած, ռեալ ոչ մի շանս չեմ տեսնում, որ գալող մի երկու-երեք տարվա ըթացքում ուրիշ այլ ուժ կլինի, որը ընդդիմադիր դաշտում կկարողանա ՀԱԿ-ին փոխարինել: 

Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ես պիտի բավարարված լինեմ ՀԱԿ այսօրվա գործունեությամբ, ու ՀԱԿ նաև ԼՏՊ կատարած բոլոր քայլերը համարեմ միանշանակ դրական, ու ոչ մի կերպ դրանք չքննադատեմ: Իմ քննդատատությունը Չուկը հաճախ համարում է հուսահատվածություն, իսկ ես այն անվանաում եմ որոշակի հիասթափվածություն, ու դրա համար կան հետևյալ պատճառները.

- գործողություններում անվճառականություն այն պահին, երբ վճռական քայլերի համար կան բոլոր ռեալ միջոցները
- հետագա քայլերի անհստակություն
- նպատակների ու գործողությունների հակասականություն, իմա ՍՍ հրաժարականի պահանջ ու ներկա կառավարման համակարգի անվանում ավազակապետություն, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ այդ նույն ավազակապետության կազմակերպած միջոցառումներին մասնակցություն, ու երկխոսության գնալու պատրաստակամություն
- սեփական քաղաքական անհեռատեսության ու անվճռկանություն մեղքի բարդում «ժողովուրդ» լայն հասկացության վրա 
- առկա միջոցների ու պոտենցիալի ոչ լիարժեք օգտագործում. ԼՏՊ հեռու մնալը հարցազրույցներ տալուց, ու միևնույն ժամանակ նորից պահանջ ժողովրդին, որ այն լինի տեղեկացված
- ընտրություններին մասնակցության անկազմակերպվածություն. պատասխանատվությունը  նորից բարդել «ժողովուրդ» լայն հասկացության վրա, ու պահանջել, որ մի քանի գաղափարի նվիրյալ ջահելներ գնան ու դեմ կանգնեն զինված ոստիկաններին ու սափրագլուխներին (օրինակները ես ու դու լավ գիտենք). 
- ՀԱԿ ներսում գաղափարական լղոզվածություն. ինչ-որ մարքսիստների, ծայրահեղ ազգայնականների առկայություն, ու ոչ մի բացատրություն, թե բացի իշխանափոխության ու սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնամ վեհ նպատակից, ուրիշ ինչ նպատակներ են միավորում գաղափարական հակառակորդներին: 

Հիմա, Կուկ ջան, ինչպես ասում են, ՀԱԿ ներսում ամեն տեսակի շուն ու շնգյալ կա. ի՞նչն ա խանգարում, որ ՀԱԿ համակրիների մեջ էլ լինեն իմ նմանները, որոնք ՀԱԿ-ին ձայն են տալիս, գնում են խելոք միտինգներին, ելույթ են լսում նույնքան խելոք դեմքով, ուրիշներին համոզում են, որ իրենց ձայները տան միակ ռեալ ընդդիմությանը, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ համաձայն չեն շատ ու շատ բաների հետ, ու դրա մասին բարձրաձայնում են:

----------

Elmo (07.09.2009), Norton (07.09.2009), REAL_ist (07.09.2009), Բիձա (07.09.2009), Հայկօ (07.09.2009), Վիշապ (07.09.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկո ջան, եթե սենց թե ընենց Ռուսաստանի դաբրոյով ու Մեդվեդի մոտ երդում ուտելով ու կնքվելով պիտի Հայաստանի նախագահը փոխվի ըստ քեզ, էդ դեպքում մեր բոլորիս համար էլ ի՞նչ տարբերություն, թե ով է լինելու, բա էլ ի՞նչ  ժողովրդավարություն-դեմոկրատիա-ծակ մեշոկի մասին է խոսքը: Էդ դեպքում ով էլ նստի, նույն տականքն է  լինելու, բա Մեդվեդի «նառուշիլովկեն» ջեբը դրած ֆռֆռալու է… Թե՞ սաղս Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հորեղբոր տղերքն ենք, կամ ինքը Սերժից ավելի լավ տղա է լինելու, ավելի լավ է կառավարելու որպես կայսրության դրածո ֆորպոստում: Եթե այդպես է, ուրեմն ընդդիմությունը ոտից գլուխ ֆարս է. ուրիշ ոչինչ, որովհետև ժողովուրդը ընդդիմության համար ընդհամենը ռեյթինգի միավորներ են. ինչքան շահ հավաքվեն, էդքան ընդդիմության ռեյթինգը բարձր կլինի, ու Մեդվեդը ստիպված կփոխի նախագահին, որ իր հեռավոր ֆորպոստում խժդժություններ չառաջանան, բոլորը հեզ ու խոնարհ լինեն…
> Իհարկե Ռուսաստանի մատը խառն է, բայց մեր ընդդիմությունը պիտի առաջին հերթին Ռուսաստանի լծից ազատվելու մասին էլ մտածեր, ոչ թե ուրիշի դաբրոյով սեփական ժողովրդի գլուխ կանգնելու…


Վիշապ ջան, հիմնականում ճիշտ ես գրել, ու համաձայն եմ: Բայց արի տարբերակենք Հայաստանի արտաքին հարաբերություններն ու ներքին կյանքը: Ես (դու էլ) ռոմանտիկ-իդեալիստ չեմ, հաստատ համոզված եմ, որ էսօր եթե նույնիսկ Գաբրիել հրեշտակապետն էլ Պողոս առաքյալի ձեռը բռնած գա ու դառնա ՀՀ նախադահ, մեր վիճակը արտաքին պլանում մի գրամ էլ չի փոխվելու. հիմա էդտեղ կտրուկ փոփոխությունների հաստելը անհնար ա, չափազանց խորն ենք խրված: Այսինքն երազելը, թե ահա՝ ՀԱԿ-ը կգա իշխանության ու հայ ազատատենչ ժողովուրդը կթոթափի ռուսական լուծը, ու նման լիքը գեղեցիկ բաներ, առնվազն կարճատեսություն է: Հիմա հնարավոր ա ընտրել ռուսական ազդեցությունից ազատվելու քաղաքական կուրս (ինչը ներկա իշխանությունը չի անում կամ չի կարողանում անել), բայց միանգամից ազատվել հնարավոր չի: Մի երկու կռանթ կփակեն ու գնա Հայաստան, սովից մեռի: Բայց կա նաև ներքին՝ ներհայաստանյան կյանքը, չէ՞, որի ինչ լինելը մեծ հաշվով Ռուսաստանը փաթեթավորած ունի, մենակ թե ամեն ինչ հանգիստ լինի, թողնեն ինքը իրա համար խախանդ զբաղվի իրա ամերիկաներով ու իրաններով, ոչ թե մանր-մունր Հայաստանի պատճառով անընդհատ շեղվի: Ի վերջո՝ էս մեր իշխանիկները ինչքան քո ասած տականք են արտաքին յուղվառոցիների համար, երկու էդքան էլ ժողովրդի աչքին տականք են երկրի ներսում տիրող աննասունության՝ օլիգարխիայի, բեսպրիձելի, մոնոպոլիաների, կարմիրբերետության ու սպանությունների պատճառով: Հիմա. ես էն կարծիքին եմ, որ իշխանափոխության դեպքում արտաքին պլանում ոչ մի լուրջ բան տեղնուտեղը չի փոխվելու, որտև էդ հե՛չ իրատեսական չի ախր, բայց նաև կարծում եմ, որ նորերը, այնուամենայնիվ, մի քիչ կոռեկցիայի կենթարկեն էսօրվա կուրսն ու կբռնեն Ռուսաստանից պրծնելու երկա՜ր ճամփան (դրա մեխանիզմները պատկերացնում եմ, հիմա ամեն դեպքում դրանց վրա չեմ շեղվի, հետո կքննարկենք, քո կարծիքն էլ ա հետաքրքիր կարդալը): Իսկ ներքին դաշտում թույլատրելի ազատության ամպլիտուդը ավելի մեծ կլինի, ու, ամեն դեպքում, ներքին փոփոխությունները կարող են զգալի լինել, ոնց որ, օրինակ, Վրաստանում են՝ աչքներիս առաջ: Խոսքս մլիցեքի, մոնոպոլիստների, բեսպրիձելշիկների ու այլևայլ պագոնավոր ու պաշտոնավոր թերմացքների մասին ա: Սրանց իրանց տեղը ցույց տալը, համաձայնվիր, որ ավելի հեշտ ա, քան Ռուսաստանից ազատվելն ու ամբողջ աշխարհի հետ չաշկա-լոժկա հարաբերություններ հաստատելը: Մի խոսքով՝ կարճ՝ էս երկու բաների համար մենակ ես կողմ եմ ընդդիմությանը. 1. ներքին կյաքնի հնարավոր կարգավորում, 2. արտաքին պլանում Ռուսաստանից ազատվելու կորսի հնարավոր ընտրություն: Ասում եմ «հնարավոր», որովհետև ոչ մի բան էլ վստահորեն պնդել չի կարելի, ի վերջո՝ ընտրությունը ինչքան դիտարկումների ու փաստերի վրա ա հիմնվում, էդքան էլ՝ հավատի. բայց ամեն դեպքում՝ ես հնարավորության առկայությունը գերադասում եմ ցանկացած հնարավորության բացակայությունից: Ու ի վերջո՝ ինչու՞, օրինակ, չձգտել իշխանափոխության: Չեմ կարժում, որ ավելի վատ կլինի, քան հիմա ա: Ես, օինակ, ուզում եմ, դու էլ, կարծում եմ, դեմ չես լինի: Ուղղակի դրան տանող ճամփաները տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր կերպ են պատկերացնում: Մեկը դրա համար պատրաստ ա շենք վառելու, մյուսը՝ ծեծվելու ու բանտ նստելու, երրորդը միտինգներից էն կողմ չի գնա, չորրորդը մենակ մեկումեջ բամբասում ա պատի տակ, բայց բոլորի ուզածն էլ նույնն ա: Ամեն դեպքում՝ ընտությունների ժամանակ իշխանությանը ձայն չտալն ու ընդդիմությանը ձայն տալը չափազանց չնչին ջանք ա մեզնից պահանջում ու չափազանց փոքր ռիսկ, էնպես որ՝ ընտությունը բոյկոտելը հիմա լուծում չի, մանավանդ որ ընդհանապես չքվեարկելուց սխալ բան չկա:

Հիմա էս ամն ինչը հավանականությունների տեսություն ա հիշացում. Ա-ի դեպքում հավանականությունը, ասենք, 5/100 ա, Բ-ի դեպքում՝ 95/100, բայց միշտ էլ հնարավոր ա, որ մեզ բախտը մեզ բաժին կհանի հենց էն 95-ի տակի մնացած 5-ը: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ պետք ա Ա-ն ու Բ-ն հավասարեցնենք իրար:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բայց արի տարբերակենք Հայաստանի արտաքին հարաբերություններն ու ներքին կյանքը: Ես (դու էլ) ռոմանտիկ-իդեալիստ չեմ, հաստատ համոզված եմ, որ էսօր եթե նույնիսկ Գաբրիել հրեշտակապետն էլ Պողոս առաքյալի ձեռը բռնած գա ու դառնա ՀՀ նախադահ, մեր վիճակը արտաքին պլանում մի գրամ էլ չի փոխվելու. հիմա էդտեղ կտրուկ փոփոխությունների հաստելը անհնար ա, չափազանց խորն ենք խրված: Այսինքն երազելը, թե ահա՝ ՀԱԿ-ը կգա իշխանության ու հայ ազատատենչ ժողովուրդը կթոթափի ռուսական լուծը, ու նման լիքը գեղեցիկ բաներ, առնվազն կարճատեսություն է: Հիմա հնարավոր ա ընտրել ռուսական ազդեցությունից ազատվելու քաղաքական կուրս (ինչը ներկա իշխանությունը չի անում կամ չի կարողանում անել), բայց միանգամից ազատվել հնարավոր չի: Մի երկու կռանթ կփակեն ու գնա Հայաստան, սովից մեռի: Բայց կա նաև ներքին՝ ներհայաստանյան կյանքը, չէ՞, որի ինչ լինելը մեծ հաշվով Ռուսաստանը փաթեթավորած ունի, մենակ թե ամեն ինչ հանգիստ լինի, թողնեն ինքը իրա համար խախանդ զբաղվի իրա ամերիկաներով ու իրաններով, ոչ թե մանր-մունր Հայաստանի պատճառով անընդհատ շեղվի: Ի վերջո՝ էս մեր իշխանիկները ինչքան քո ասած տականք են արտաքին յուղվառոցիների համար, երկու էդքան էլ ժողովրդի աչքին տականք են երկրի ներսում տիրող աննասունության՝ օլիգարխիայի, բեսպրիձելի, մոնոպոլիաների, կարմիրբերետության ու սպանությունների պատճառով: Հիմա. ես էն կարծիքին եմ, որ իշխանափոխության դեպքում արտաքին պլանում ոչ մի լուրջ բան տեղնուտեղը չի փոխվելու, որտև էդ հե՛չ իրատեսական չի ախր, բայց նաև կարծում եմ, որ նորերը, այնուամենայնիվ, մի քիչ կոռեկցիայի կենթարկեն էսօրվա կուրսն ու կբռնեն Ռուսաստանից պրծնելու երկա՜ր ճամփան (դրա մեխանիզմները պատկերացնում եմ, հիմա ամեն դեպքում դրանց վրա չեմ շեղվի, հետո կքննարկենք, քո կարծիքն էլ ա հետաքրքիր կարդալը): Իսկ ներքին դաշտում թույլատրելի ազատության ամպլիտուդը ավելի մեծ կլինի, ու, ամեն դեպքում, ներքին փոփոխությունները կարող են զգալի լինել, ոնց որ, օրինակ, Վրաստանում են՝ աչքներիս առաջ: Խոսքս մլիցեքի, մոնոպոլիստների, բեսպրիձելշիկների ու այլևայլ պագոնավոր ու պաշտոնավոր թերմացքների մասին ա: Սրանց իրանց տեղը ցույց տալը, համաձայնվիր, որ ավելի հեշտ ա, քան Ռուսաստանից ազատվելն ու ամբողջ աշխարհի հետ չաշկա-լոժկա հարաբերություններ հաստատելը: Մի խոսքով՝ կարճ՝ էս երկու բաների համար մենակ ես կողմ եմ ընդդիմությանը. 1. ներքին կյաքնի հնարավոր կարգավորում, 2. արտաքին պլանում Ռուսաստանից ազատվելու կորսի հնարավոր ընտրություն: Ասում եմ «հնարավոր», որովհետև ոչ մի բան էլ վստահորեն պնդել չի կարելի, ի վերջո՝ ընտրությունը ինչքան դիտարկումների ու փաստերի վրա ա հիմնվում, էդքան էլ՝ հավատի. բայց ամեն դեպքում՝ ես հնարավորության առկայությունը գերադասում եմ ցանկացած հնարավորության բացակայությունից: Ու ի վերջո՝ ինչու՞, օրինակ, չձգտել իշխանափոխության: Չեմ կարժում, որ ավելի վատ կլինի, քան հիմա ա: Ես, օինակ, ուզում եմ, դու էլ, կարծում եմ, դեմ չես լինի: Ուղղակի դրան տանող ճամփաները տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր կերպ են պատկերացնում: Մեկը դրա համար պատրաստ ա շենք վառելու, մյուսը՝ ծեծվելու ու բանտ նստելու, երրորդը միտինգներից էն կողմ չի գնա, չորրորդը մենակ մեկումեջ բամբասում ա պատի տակ, բայց բոլորի ուզածն էլ նույնն ա: Ամեն դեպքում՝ ընտությունների ժամանակ իշխանությանը ձայն չտալն ու ընդդիմությանը ձայն տալը չափազանց չնչին ջանք ա մեզնից պահանջում ու չափազանց փոքր ռիսկ, էնպես որ՝ ընտությունը բոյկոտելը հիմա լուծում չի, մանավանդ որ ընդհանապես չքվեարկելուց սխալ բան չկա:
> 
> Հիմա էս ամն ինչը հավանականությունների տեսություն ա հիշացում. *Ա-ի դեպքում հավանականությունը, ասենք, 5/100 ա, Բ-ի դեպքում՝ 95/100, բայց միշտ էլ հնարավոր ա, որ մեզ բախտը մեզ բաժին կհանի հենց էն 95-ի տակի մնացած 5-ը: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ պետք ա Ա-ն ու Բ-ն հավասարեցնենք իրար*:


Հայկօ,
Մինչև վերջին պարբերությունը լրիվ ճիշտ բաներ ես ասում: Բայց  մյուս կողմից էլ, հիմնական հարցը ոչ թե հայ ներքին-արտաքին հարաբերությունների առաջնահերթություններն են,այլ այն որ, ստեղծված տրադիցիայով ընտրությամբ իշխանափոխության հավանականությունն է  բացարձակ 0: Նույնիսկ քո ասած խաբուսիկ 5 տոկոսի հույսը չկա:
1- Ասում ենք, թե այս ընտրություններով նոր և երիտասարդ քաղաքացիական շերտ է առաջացել, որը փոխում է իրադրությունը:
Այդ շերտը հիմա ոչ թե իշխանափոխության խնդրին է լուծված, այլ հանդես է գալիս քաղաքացիական դիրքերից, ստիպելով եղած իշխանությանը կոնկրետ, ընթացքային ներքին- քաղաքական զիջումների: 
Եվ այդ շերտը ՀԱԿ-ի հետ իրական կապ չունի:  Այն ինքնուրույն է, մարդիկ իրենց ներքին մղումով են դա անում: Ենթադրենք թե այդ շերտը մյուս ընտրություններին մի 5 տոկոս ավել ձայն բերեց,  է իշխանություններն էլ 5 տոկոս ավել կկեղծեն-հետո՞: 
Տրիբունի բարձրացրած հարցի էությունը հենց սրանումն է - որ հիմա չեն երևում տենդենցներ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը աստիճանաբար այնպիսի մեթոդների ու գործելաոճի է անցնում, որ ըստ տրեկտորիայի նկատելի լինի, որ հեսա ուր որ է, իշխանափոխություն կլինի, կամ էլ գոնե հաջորդ ընտրություններին կեղծիքները կկանխվեն:
Կուկ-ն ասում է, որ 2007-ի դզրդոցը էնքան ուժեղ էր, որ նույնիսկ անխելք մարդն էլ  պետք է ենթագիտակցորեն գար մտներ շարժման մեջ: Դրա վրա է հույսը՞
Հիմա դուք մոտավորապես նույն բանն եք ասում, թե վարիանտ չկա, խելքը գլխին մարդ ես պետք է ընդիմադիր լինես:
Է բայց մի բան է խելքը գլխին մարդու ընդիմադիր կեցվածքին տեր կանգնելը, մի ուրիշ բան այն շահագործելն ու դրա հույսին մշտապես միկրոդղրդոցային կյանք վարելը:
Ընդիմադիր գործը բարձիթողի է, հույսը պատահականության վրա է: Այ դա է, որ մենք քննադատում ենք: 
Առհասարակ ցանկացած թիմում կա ներքին ընդիմություն:
*Հայաստանյան իշխանություն- Հայաստանյան ընդիմություն մեծ հակադրությունը արյունով է շաղաղված: 
Ընդիմություն-ներքին ընդիմություն խոսակցությոսւնն էլ -թույնով, ձեռ առնոցիով, առհամարանքով, քամահրանքով, մեծամտությամբ /չգիտեմ էլ ինչ էպիտետ դնեմ/:*
Հիմա եղած նշաններով չկա քո փայփայած այդ 5 տոկոսանոց հույսի օբյեկտիվ հիմքը: 
Հենց քննադատում ես,  իսկույն մեկն ասում է դե քոնն ասա: Քոնն ասում ես, ասում են դու չես հասկանում, տեղյակ չես,  գիտես, ԼՏՊ-ին ինչ հեռատես է, ՀԱԿ-ն ինչ գազան ա: Հիմար- հիմար մի խոսիր, արի միտինգի:
Սա է տխուր: :Shok:

----------

davidus (07.09.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկօ,
> Մինչև վերջին պարբերությունը լրիվ ճիշտ բաներ ես ասում: Բայց  մյուս կողմից էլ, հիմնական հարցը ոչ թե հայ ներքին-արտաքին հարաբերությունների առաջնահերթություններն են,այլ այն որ, ստեղծված տրադիցիայով ընտրությամբ իշխանափոխության հավանականությունն է  բացարձակ 0: Նույնիսկ քո ասած խաբուսիկ 5 տոկոսի հույսը չկա:
> 1- Ասում ենք, թե այս ընտրություններով նոր և երիտասարդ քաղաքացիական շերտ է առաջացել, որը փոխում է իրադրությունը:
> Այդ շերտը հիմա ոչ թե իշխանափոխության խնդրին է լուծված, այլ հանդես է գալիս քաղաքացիական դիրքերից, ստիպելով եղած իշխանությանը կոնկրետ, ընթացքային ներքին- քաղաքական զիջումների: 
> Եվ այդ շերտը ՀԱԿ-ի հետ իրական կապ չունի:  Այն ինքնուրույն է, մարդիկ իրենց ներքին մղումով են դա անում: Ենթադրենք թե այդ շերտը մյուս ընտրություններին մի 5 տոկոս ավել ձայն բերեց,  է իշխանություններն էլ 5 տոկոս ավել կկեղծեն-հետո՞: 
> Տրիբունի բարձրացրած հարցի էությունը հենց սրանումն է - որ հիմա չեն երևում տենդենցներ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը աստիճանաբար այնպիսի մեթոդների ու գործելաոճի է անցնում, որ ըստ տրեկտորիայի նկատելի լինի, որ հեսա ուր որ է, իշխանափոխություն կլինի, կամ էլ գոնե հաջորդ ընտրություններին կեղծիքները կկանխվեն:
> Կուկ-ն ասում է, որ 2007-ի դզրդոցը էնքան ուժեղ էր, որ նույնիսկ անխելք մարդն էլ  պետք է ենթագիտակցորեն գար մտներ շարժման մեջ: Դրա վրա է հույսը՞
> Հիմա դուք մոտավորապես նույն բանն եք ասում, թե վարիանտ չկա, խելքը գլխին մարդ ես պետք է ընդիմադիր լինես:
> Է բայց մի բան է խելքը գլխին մարդու ընդիմադիր կեցվածքին տեր կանգնելը, մի ուրիշ բան այն շահագործելն ու դրա հույսին մշտապես միկրոդղրդոցային կյանք վարելը:
> ...



Գիտեի, որ ի վերջո՝ վերջին նախադասությունն ա համը հանելու, ու մեկ ա՝ գրեցի  :Smile: : Ամեն դեպքում՝ կարծում եմ՝ սխալ ես դա հասկացել: Ասածս էն էր, որ Ա-ի դեպքում լավ լինելու հավանականությունը, ասենք, 5 տոկոս ա, Բ-ի դեպքում՝ 95 տոկոս, բայց միշտ էլ հնարավոր ա, որ Բ-ի դեպքում էլ մեզ վիճակվի էն վատ լինելու մնացուկային 5 տոկոսներից որևէ մեկը: Այսինքն՝ էստեղ կշեռքի նժարների վրա հավանականություններ են դրված. էսինչի դեպքում ավելի հավանական ա, որ սենց կլինի, քան թե էնինչի դեպքում: Բնականաբար՝ էս ամենը նաև հավատի ու նաև պատահականության վրա ա հիմնված:

Դղրդոցների ու իշխանությունը գրավելու մասին. չեմ կարծում, որ հիմա կարելի ա դա անել: Պատճառը էլի մեկն ա՝ պահը չի հասունացել: Իմ տեսանկյունը վերևներում մի տեղ արդեն ներկայացրել եմ. ՀԱԿ-ի խնդիրը հիմա ոչ թե պայթյուն առաջացնելն ա, այլ կրակը պահելը, ու էնքան պահելը, մինչև իշխանությունները էլ չկարողանան պահել իրանց առանց էդ էլ խախուտ դիրքերը միջազգային սղլիկ հարթության վրա ու մանավան՝ Ռուսաստանի տակ, ու թքեն փեդին (կոմպլեմենտարիզմի վերջը էդ ա. բոլորին առանձին-առանձին տարբեր բաներ խոստանալը, համ նալին խփելը, համ՝ մեխին, էս լավ բանի չի հանգեցնում), ու էդ ժամանակ Հայաստանում լինի իշխանությանը ռեալ ալտերնատիվ ուժ, որը կկարողանա արագ փոխարինել գնացողներին: Սենց թե նենց՝ հանգում ենք էն աքսիոմատիկ մտքին, որ ընդդիմության առկայությունը պարտադիր պայման է քաղաքացիական հասարակություն ստեղծելու համար: Բավատրեմ, շատ աղոտ ստացվեց. իմ համեստ կարծիքով ստեղծված իրավիճակում թռիչքային փոփոխությունները անհնար են: Անհնար ա միանգամից սաղ մենթերին սուրբ սարքել, անհնար ա միանգամից վերացնել հովանավորչությունն ու կոռուպցիան, անհնար ա միանգամից ազատվել ֆորպոստի կարգավիճակից: Բայց քս ամենը հնարավոր ա աստիճանական, դանդաղ, նպաատակաուղղված ընթացքի դեպքում: Ու ընդդիմության, իսկական ընդդիմության մշտական առկայությունը սրա ամենակարևոր նախապայմաններից մեկն ա: ՀԱԿ-ը վատ ընդդիմություն է. շատերն են էստեղ դա պնդում. բայց ամեն դեպքում չենք կարող չընդունել, որ այն հիմա միակ ընդդիմությունն է: Հիմա՝ ամենակարևոր պահը. ՀԱԿ-ի՝ իշխանության գալուց (զուտ հիպոթետիկ ենք խոսում) հետո անչափ կարևոր ա, որ Հայաստանում շարունակի լինել իսկական ընդդիմություն: Ընդ որում՝ այդ ընդդիմությունը պիտի մի քայլով, մի միլիմետրով, մի գրամով ավելի լավը լինի ՀԱԿ-ընդդիմությունից (բոլոր առումներով՝ կազմակերպչական, գաղափարական և այլն): Ու ՀԱԿ-ական նախագահը (էլի հիոթետիկ քննարկում ենք), եթե զգա, որ դրա կարիքը կա, պիտի իր տեղը առանց ցնցումների զիջի այդ ընդդիմությանը, որն էլ իր հերթին կունենա իր՝ լավագույն ընդդիմությունը և այդպես՝ մինչև աստիճանաբար ձևավորվեն ու կայանան էն բոլոր գեղեցիկ ու հեքիաթային բաները, որ մենք բոլորս էլ ուզում ենք: Հիմա. ես համոզված եմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը, եթե իշխանության գա, թույլատրելու է նման ընդդիմության ձևավորումը ՀՀ ներքաղաքական դաշտում՝ այդպիսով նաև նախադեպ ու ավանդույթ ստեղծելով: Այսինքն՝ տեղն եկած վախտ կարողանալու է Ռուսաստանին էնքանով դեմ գնալ (ընդամենը էդքանով), որ ոչ թե արյան գնով իշխանություն է պահի, այլ Ռուսաստանի համոզի/ապացուցի, որ գուցե էս պահին իշխանություից հրաժարվելը ու ընդդիմությանը զւջելը ավելի ճիշտ քայլ ա, կամ՝ այլ տարբերակ չկա. սենց թե նենց, Ռուսաստան ջան, քոնն ենք ընդմիշտ, մեծ ախպեր և այլն: Սակայն ամեն հաջորդ իշխանափոխությունից (անցնցում-մարդավարի իշխանափոխությունից, նկատիր) հետո էն վերոհիշյալ գեղեցիկ ու ճոռոմ բաների մակարդակը Հայաստանում մի քիչ կբարձրանա (ոնց որ էս վերջին զարգացումների արդյունքում մի քիչ բարձրացավ. հեռու չգնանք՝ ես ինձ վրա դա զգում եմ): Նորմալ ճամփան իմ կարծիքով էս ա, ու դրա համար հարկավոր ա առաջին քայլը՝ ընդդիմության՝ գոնե մեկ անգամ իշխանության գալը ու այդ նույն՝ իշխանություն դարձած ընդդիմության կողմից իր հերթին անհրաժեշտության դեպքում գահից հրաժարվելն ու տեղը զիջելը նորաստեղծ ընդդիմությանը: Հիմա հասանք ժողովրդավարությանը. քավ լիցի, դրա վերաբերյալ պատրանքներ չունեմ, բայց փաստը մնում ա փաստ, որ բացարձակ ազատ երկիր լինել չենք կարող. Ռուսաստանից ազատ լինելու մեր աստիճանը հակադարձ համեմատական պիտի լինի ԱՄՆ-ի ճամբարում լինելու աստիճանին (դե, բնականաբար, ոչ էդքան միանշանակ, բայց մոտավոր վիճակը էդ ա): Իսկ ԱՄՆ-ը հիմա իր արտաքին քաղաքականությունը հիմնականում հիմնում ա հենց էդ ժողովրդավարություն բառի վրա: Հիմա ոչ էնքան զենքերի, ինչքան արժեհամակարգների պատերազմ ա ընթանում աշխարհում, ու Ռուսաստանի իմպերիալիստական արժեհամակարգը հստակորեն պարտվում ա ԱՄՆ-ի դեմոկրատական կոչվող արժեհամակարգին: ԱՄՆ-ը իր ճամբարում ա հավաքում հենց նախևառաջ դեմոկրատական կոչվող երկրներին, ու ճնշում ա ոչ դեմոկրատներին. ինչ-որ մեկին ինչ-որ սկզբունքով ի վերջռ պիտի՞ ճնշի, թե՞ ոչ. հիմա էդ մեկն է ընտրել: Առավել ևս, որ դեմոկրատական (թեկուզ դրա պատրանքն ապահովող) երկրները հիմնականում իրանց «պապայի» համար ավելի քիչ գլխացավանք են դառնում, քան էն երկրները, որտեղ օրումեջ գենոցիդ ու հեղափոխություն ա: Հենց էդ նույն սկզբունքով ԱՄՆ-ը «դեմոկրատացրեց» Իրաքին, Աֆղանստանին, հիմա էլ Իրանի հետևից ա ընկել. դրանք հիմա ուղղակի մեծացնում են իրենց ճամբարը: Մի պահ ա գալու, որ Հայաստանն էլ ա ստիպված լինելու ընտրել՝ ա՞ջ, թե՞ ձախ: Կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, Հայաստանի փոխարեն ընտելու են՝ ինքը ավելի շատ աջին ա համապատասխանու՞մ, թե՞ ձախին: Ու ընտության չափանիշները որոշելու ա հենց էդ արժեհամակարգերի պատերազմը:

Մի քիչ շատ ծավալվեցի, էնքան էլ քո գրառմանը պատասխան չստացվեց, ընդ որում՝ հենց էդ խառը-խուռը ծավալվելու պատճառով հնարավոր ա, որ գրածս ճոռոմ թվա կամ անիրատեսական, բայց սա իմ էսօրվա տեսակետը մոտավորապես ներկայացնելու փորձ էր, ու չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով կարողացա էդ տեսակետս քեզ հասցնել: Բայց դե առաջին քայլը արդեն ասեցի. ընդդիմության իշխանության գալը, ու իր հերթին՝ իշխանությունը զիջելը հաջորդ ընդդիմությանը: Մնացածը ժամանակի, համբերության ու մի քիչ էլ բախտի հարց ա:

----------

Norton (07.09.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> … Այսինքն երազելը, թե ահա՝ ՀԱԿ-ը կգա իշխանության ու հայ ազատատենչ ժողովուրդը կթոթափի ռուսական լուծը, ու նման լիքը գեղեցիկ բաներ, առնվազն կարճատեսություն է: 
> …Հիմա. ես էն կարծիքին եմ, որ իշխանափոխության դեպքում արտաքին պլանում ոչ մի լուրջ բան տեղնուտեղը չի փոխվելու, որտև էդ հե՛չ իրատեսական չի ախր, բայց նաև կարծում եմ, որ նորերը, այնուամենայնիվ, մի քիչ կոռեկցիայի կենթարկեն էսօրվա կուրսն ու կբռնեն Ռուսաստանից պրծնելու երկա՜ր ճամփան:…


Հայկո ջան, ես ասածներիդ հետ ամբողջովին համաձայն եմ։ Ես բոլորովին էլ նման կարծիք չունեմ, թե կարելի է Ռուսաստանից միանգամից ազատվել ու ընկնել Եվրոպայի գիրկը, որը դեռ հարցական է, գրկաբաց կլինի՞ թե չէ։ Ու սկզբունքորեն դեռ հարց էլ է, կարելի՞ է Ռուսաստանից ազատվելու փորձ անել մոտ ապագայում, հաշվի առնելով որ Հայաստանի գրեթե եղած–չեղածը հիմա Ռուսաստանին է պատկանում, դրան գումարած ռազմական դաշինքը, իր ռազմական բազաներով ու ատոմակայանով վերջացրած։ Պարզապես քո ասածից էր բխում Ռուսաստանի անմիջական առնչությունը մեր ներքին կյանքին, ընդհուպ մինչև Ռուսաստանի դաբրոյով մարտի մեկին կրակ բաց անելը, չգիտեմ, տպավորությունս է այդպիսին, և գուցե դա իրոք այդպես էլ եղել է։ Եվ դիցուք հայաստանյան ուժերը իշխանության գալու կամ իշխանությունը պահելու նպատակով հովանավորվում են արտաքին տերություններից՝ իմա Ռուսաստանից, կամ ասենք Եվրոմիությունից, ԱՄՆ–ից, Մոզամբիկից, Բուրկինա–Ֆասոյից կամ Ֆռանգստանից։ Այդ պարագայում իշխանափոխությունը հնարավոր է ոչինչ էլ չփոխի ներհայաստանյան կյանքում։ Որովհետև հայ ժողովուրդը թվում է թե մասնակցում է իշխանափոխության պրոցեսին, բայց իրականում միայն մասնակցում է շոուին, այսինքն հաջորդ անգամ, հայ ժողովուրդը եթե ուզենա իշխանություն փոխել թեկուզ ընտրությունների միջոցով, էլի չի կարողանա, որովհետև Ռուսաստանը կամ Բուրկինա–Ֆասոն պիտի դաբրո տան, ինչը որ դու ես ասում։ Ու խիստ կասկածելի է, որ իշխանության եկածները հանուն ժողովդրի հանկարծ ու որոշեն թռնել մի ուժի գլխից, որի դաբրոյով էլ եկել են իշխանության։ Այսինքն միակ մխիթարանքը լինելու է այն, որ նոր իշխանության եկածները կարող է ավելի լավ տղերք լինեն, բայց կարող է և չէ։ Այ դրա համար էլ բողոքում եմ։ Ու առհասարակ իմ կարծիքով Հայաստանում կա շատ մեծ խնդիր՝ անկեղծության պակաս։ Մարդիկ չեն ասում այն, ինչ մտածում են, ասում են այն, ինչը որ իրենց կարծիքով հաճելի է լսել ժողովրդին։ Եվ չեն ասում ամբողջը։ Տրիբունը հստակ ձևակերպել է կետ առ կետ։ Ու մեկ էլ մեր ըննդիմությունը ինքնաքննադատության պակաս ունի, բավականին «սամադավոլնի» են տղերքը, իրենք ամեն ինչ ճիշտ են արել, ճիշտ են անում ու ճիշտ են անելու… դրա համար էլ հիմա համակիրներից զրկվում են, մնում է ֆանատների բանակը, կույր հավատացյալները սովորաբար այքան էլ շատ չեն լինում, գերակշռում են պրագմատիկները։ Իսկ պրագմատիկներին ամեն ինչ պետք է հնարավորինս օբյեկտիվորեն բացատրել, որովհետև առաջվա էնտուզիազմը պրագմատիկների մոտ այլևս չկա, ուղեղներս սառել է։
Հ.Գ. Իհարկե լավ բան է հզոր ընդդիմություն ունենալը և այն «տաք պահելը» ցանկացած պարագայում։ Սակայն ինչպես ամուսնանալիս կնոջ միայն կին լինելը բավարար չի, կան անհրաժեշտ հատկանիշներ, այդպես էլ միայն իշխանությանը հակադրվող ընդդիմություն լինելը բավարար չի, կան անհրաժեշտ հատկանիշներ, պանիմայեշ։

----------

Բիձա (07.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Իսկ ԱՄՆ-ը հիմա իր արտաքին քաղաքականությունը հ*իմնականում հիմնում ա հենց էդ ժողովրդավարություն բառի* վրա: Հիմա ոչ էնքան զենքերի, ինչքան արժեհամակարգների պատերազմ ա ընթանում աշխարհում, ու Ռուսաստանի իմպերիալիստական արժեհամակարգը հստակորեն պարտվում ա ԱՄՆ-ի դեմոկրատական կոչվող արժեհամակարգին: ԱՄՆ-ը իր ճամբարում ա հավաքում հենց նախևառաջ դեմոկրատական կոչվող երկրներին, ու ճնշում ա ոչ դեմոկրատներին. ինչ-որ մեկին ինչ-որ սկզբունքով ի վերջռ պիտի՞ ճնշի, թե՞ ոչ. հիմա էդ մեկն է ընտրել: Առավել ևս, որ դեմոկրատական (թեկուզ դրա պատրանքն ապահովող) երկրները հիմնականում իրանց «պապայի» համար ավելի քիչ գլխացավանք են դառնում, քան էն երկրները, որտեղ օրումեջ գենոցիդ ու հեղափոխություն ա: Հենց էդ նույն սկզբունքով *ԱՄՆ-ը «դեմոկրատացրեց» Իրաքին, Աֆղանստանին, հիմա էլ Իրանի հետևից ա ընկել.* դրանք հիմա ուղղակի մեծացնում են իրենց ճամբարը: Մի պահ ա գալու, որ Հայաստանն էլ ա ստիպված լինելու ընտրել՝ ա՞ջ, թե՞ ձախ: Կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, Հայաստանի փոխարեն ընտելու են՝ ինքը ավելի շատ աջին ա համապատասխանու՞մ, թե՞ ձախին: Ու ընտության չափանիշները որոշելու ա հենց էդ արժեհամակարգերի պատերազմը:


Հայաստանի ներքին կյանքի մասով քո տեսակետը ինձ համար լրիվ ընկալելի տեսակետ է:
Ես մոտիկից հետևում եմ ամերիկյան քաղաքականությունը և մի քիչ այլ կարծիք ունեմ քո վերլուծության այդ մասի վերաբերյալ:
ԱՄՆ մերձավորարևելյան քաղաքականությունը /Իրաք, Իրան, Աֆղանստան, Սիրիա/  դեմոկրատացման հետ կապ չունի: Դա նեոկոնսերվատորների սկիզբ դրած հիմարությունն է, որը բերեց խայտառակ հետևանքների ԱՄՆ համար, ներառյալ տնտեսական հարցերը: Իմ կարծիքով այդ կուրսը մոտակա մեկ տարում վերանայվելու է, փոխվելու է:
 ԱՄՆ-ն նսեմացնելու է իր դերը ռեգիոնում և  մեր խնդիրներն ավելի են դուրս մղվելու մեծ քաղաքականության և առհասարակ միջազգային հետաքրքրության դաշտից:
Քանի գնա այնքան մեծանալու է մեր կախվածությունը կոնկրետ հարևաններից և փոքրանալու  է ԱՄՆ և Ռուսաստանի դերը: 
Դրա համար նորմալ իշխանություն ունենալը հենց այս առումով ես ավելի հրատապ եմ համարում, քան մեր ներքին վիճակնէ պարտադրում: Անհանար է ընթացող թե իշխանության և  թե ընդիմության անլուրջության պայմաններում   մնալ քռչոտից գոնե մի մազ ավել պետություն այս պայմաններում:
Սովետը վերացավ,- արդյունքում մեզանից անկախ  անկախացանք: Գերուժերը հետ կքաշվեն ռեգիոնից, էլի մեզանից անկախ մի բան կլինի, բայց կոնկրետ ինչ-չգիտեմ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …Հիմա. ես համոզված եմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը, եթե իշխանության գա, թույլատրելու է նման ընդդիմության ձևավորումը ՀՀ ներքաղաքական դաշտում՝ այդպիսով նաև նախադեպ ու ավանդույթ ստեղծելով: Այսինքն՝ տեղն եկած վախտ կարողանալու է Ռուսաստանին էնքանով դեմ գնալ (ընդամենը էդքանով), որ ոչ թե արյան գնով իշխանություն է պահի, այլ Ռուսաստանի համոզի/ապացուցի, որ գուցե էս պահին իշխանություից հրաժարվելը ու ընդդիմությանը զւջելը ավելի ճիշտ քայլ ա, կամ՝ այլ տարբերակ չկա. սենց թե նենց, Ռուսաստան ջան, քոնն ենք ընդմիշտ, մեծ ախպեր և այլն: ……


Հայկո ջան, նախ խնդրում եմ ասա, ՀԱԿ–ը ինչպե՞ս պիտի իշխանության գա, որ գործի ըստ քո համոզմունքի, և ասա, թե որտեղից է բխում քեզ մոտ այս համոզվածությունը։

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ-ն ասում է, որ 2007-ի դզրդոցը էնքան ուժեղ էր, որ նույնիսկ անխելք մարդն էլ  պետք է ենթագիտակցորեն գար մտներ շարժման մեջ: Դրա վրա է հույսը՞
> Հիմա դուք մոտավորապես նույն բանն եք ասում, թե վարիանտ չկա, խելքը գլխին մարդ ես պետք է ընդիմադիր լինես:


Հարգելի Բիձա, Կուկի խոսքերը վերլուծելու, առավել ևս՝ սխալ ձևով վերլուծելու, իմաստափոխելու և այլ կերպ ներկայացնելու կարիքը չկա: Հիմա ցույց տուր, թե որտեղ է Կուկը նման բան ասել ընդհանրապես:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկո ջան, ես ասածներիդ հետ ամբողջովին համաձայն եմ։ Ես բոլորովին էլ նման կարծիք չունեմ, թե կարելի է Ռուսաստանից միանգամից ազատվել ու ընկնել Եվրոպայի գիրկը, որը դեռ հարցական է, գրկաբաց կլինի՞ թե չէ։ Ու սկզբունքորեն դեռ հարց էլ է, կարելի՞ է Ռուսաստանից ազատվելու փորձ անել մոտ ապագայում, հաշվի առնելով որ Հայաստանի գրեթե եղած–չեղածը հիմա Ռուսաստանին է պատկանում, դրան գումարած ռազմական դաշինքը, իր ռազմական բազաներով ու ատոմակայանով վերջացրած։ Պարզապես քո ասածից էր բխում Ռուսաստանի անմիջական առնչությունը մեր ներքին կյանքին, ընդհուպ մինչև Ռուսաստանի դաբրոյով մարտի մեկին կրակ բաց անելը, չգիտեմ, տպավորությունս է այդպիսին, և գուցե դա իրոք այդպես էլ եղել է։ Եվ դիցուք հայաստանյան ուժերը իշխանության գալու կամ իշխանությունը պահելու նպատակով հովանավորվում են արտաքին տերություններից՝ իմա Ռուսաստանից, կամ ասենք Եվրոմիությունից, ԱՄՆ–ից, Մոզամբիկից, Բուրկինա–Ֆասոյից կամ Ֆռանգստանից։ Այդ պարագայում իշխանափոխությունը հնարավոր է ոչինչ էլ չփոխի ներհայաստանյան կյանքում։ Որովհետև հայ ժողովուրդը թվում է թե մասնակցում է իշխանափոխության պրոցեսին, բայց իրականում միայն մասնակցում է շոուին, այսինքն հաջորդ անգամ, հայ ժողովուրդը եթե ուզենա իշխանություն փոխել թեկուզ ընտրությունների միջոցով, էլի չի կարողանա, որովհետև Ռուսաստանը կամ Բուրկինա–Ֆասոն պիտի դաբրո տան, ինչը որ դու ես ասում։ Ու խիստ կասկածելի է, որ իշխանության եկածները հանուն ժողովդրի հանկարծ ու որոշեն թռնել մի ուժի գլխից, որի դաբրոյով էլ եկել են իշխանության։ Այսինքն միակ մխիթարանքը լինելու է այն, որ նոր իշխանության եկածները կարող է ավելի լավ տղերք լինեն, բայց կարող է և չէ։ Այ դրա համար էլ բողոքում եմ։ Ու առհասարակ իմ կարծիքով Հայաստանում կա շատ մեծ խնդիր՝ անկեղծության պակաս։ Մարդիկ չեն ասում այն, ինչ մտածում են, ասում են այն, ինչը որ իրենց կարծիքով հաճելի է լսել ժողովրդին։ Եվ չեն ասում ամբողջը։ Տրիբունը հստակ ձևակերպել է կետ առ կետ։ Ու մեկ էլ մեր ըննդիմությունը ինքնաքննադատության պակաս ունի, բավականին «սամադավոլնի» են տղերքը, իրենք ամեն ինչ ճիշտ են արել, ճիշտ են անում ու ճիշտ են անելու… դրա համար էլ հիմա համակիրներից զրկվում են, մնում է ֆանատների բանակը, կույր հավատացյալները սովորաբար այքան էլ շատ չեն լինում, գերակշռում են պրագմատիկները։ Իսկ պրագմատիկներին ամեն ինչ պետք է հնարավորինս օբյեկտիվորեն բացատրել, որովհետև առաջվա էնտուզիազմը պրագմատիկների մոտ այլևս չկա, ուղեղներս սառել է։
> Հ.Գ. Իհարկե լավ բան է հզոր ընդդիմություն ունենալը և այն «տաք պահելը» ցանկացած պարագայում։ Սակայն ինչպես ամուսնանալիս կնոջ միայն կին լինելը բավարար չի, կան անհրաժեշտ հատկանիշներ, այդպես էլ միայն իշխանությանը հակադրվող ընդդիմություն լինելը բավարար չի, կան անհրաժեշտ հատկանիշներ, պանիմայեշ։





> Հայկո ջան, նախ խնդրում եմ ասա, ՀԱԿ–ը ինչպե՞ս պիտի իշխանության գա, որ գործի ըստ քո համոզմունքի, և ասա, թե որտեղից է բխում քեզ մոտ այս համոզվածությունը։


Ըհըն, կամաց-կամաց ընդհանուր հայտարարի ենք գալիս, ինչը միշտ լավ ա: Ռուսաստանի պահով կարծես թե նույն կարծիքին ենք, իսկ էն, որ մարտի մեկին ռուսների մատն էր խառը, ընդհուպ մինչև ռուսական հատուկ ջոկատների մասնակցությունը էդ դեպքերին, հեծանիվ հայտնագործելու նման բան ա, մանավանդ երբ հիշում ենք մարտի մեկի նախօրյակին օդանավակայանում ռուս կագեբեշնիկին չեստ տվող Սերժին ու մնացածին: Ռուսաստանի տակ ենք ոտով-գլխով. մի տեղ արդեն գրել եմ, կարծեմ՝ *Բիձայի* հետ բանավեճի ժամանակ, որ Ռուսաստանի՝ մեզ ճնշելու համար նույնիսկ զորք էլ պետք չի գա կիրառել, ոնց որ Վրաստանի դեպքում էր. գազ-մազ, երկաթուղի, հեռահաղորդակցություն, մի խոսքով՝ ամեն ինչ փագում են, ատոմակայանում էլ մի թեթև վթար ա տեղի ունենում ու բարի գալուստ մութուցուրտ օրեր: Բայց (էս բայցը էլի եմ գրել). ներհայաստանյան խնդիրներն ուղիղ էնքանով են Ռուսաստանին հետաքրքրում, ինչքան որ պետք ա՝ համոզված լինելու համար, որ Հայաստանում օրումեջ մարտիմեկ չի լինի: Արի համաձայնվենք, որ Ռուսաստանը, ըստ էության, թքած ունի, թե ստեղ Ինտելեկտուալն ու Կրծկալը կարող են, թե չեն կարող հազարներով մարդ քցել ավտոյի տակ, կամ թե Ջրաղացպանը քացով խփել ա կին լրագրողուհու փորին, ու հետո դրա համար պատժվել ա, թե չի պատժվել: Ռուսաստանին Հայաստանի մեջ պետք ա մի բան. հանդարտություն: Հիմա էդ հանդարտությունը չկա. ընդդիմությունը հլը սաղ ա, ու հլը կարողանում ա ակտիվ բաներ անել, օրինակ՝ միտինգ-բան, քաղբանտարկյալներ, ժողովրդի՝ ընդհանուր չարացած վիճակ, ոչ էնքան վաղուց եղած մարտի մեկի սպանդ և այլն: Հիմա գալիս ենք իմ հին ասածին. ցանկացած նախագահի դեպքում էլ Հայաստանի համար արտաքին պլանում ոչ մի բան չի փոխվելու: Իսկ եթե ով էլ էդ աթոռին լինի՝ Հայաստանը Ռուսաստանի համար մնալու ա նույնը, ինչու՞ նախապատվությունը տալ Սերժին, ով ծառայում ա Ռուսաստանին՝ անդադար սկանդալներ ու քաշքշուկներ առաջացնելով, եթե կարելի ա Սերժին սիրուն ասել, որ մերսի, ապեր, բայց դու մեզ էլ ձեռ չես տալիս. հեն ա՝ նույն Լևոնը էդ նույն բաները կանի, էդ իրարանցումներն էլ գոնե ժամանակավորապես կդադարեն: Լևոնը, ժողովրդին հանգստացնելու համար, պիտի տեր կանգնի իրա խոստացածների գոնե մի մասին, թե չէ նույն միտինգներն ու բանտարկությունները նույն ձևի շարունակվելու են, ընդհուպ մինչև երկրորդ մարտի մեկ: Իսկ էդ խոստումների մեջ մտնում են հենց ներհայաստանյան կյանքը անկասկած բարելավող բաներ: Ասածս ինչ ա. Լևոնը պիտի Ռուսաստանի աչքում հիմա փորձի լինել այլընտրանք՝ Սերժին: Լևոնի սկզբի շրջանի ելույթները հիշու՞մ ես: Հիշու՞մ ես՝ ոնց էր ցեխը կոխում Ռուսաստանին, ինչ արևմտամետ բաներ էր ասում: Հետո եղավ ինչ եղավ, ու Լևոնը կտրուկ թարգեց հակառուսական բաներ ասելը: Միանգամից փոխվեց: Ելույթների ձայնագրություններն էլ կան, տեքստերն էլ կան: Լավն էլ չի ասում, վատն էլ, հատկապես, չի ասում: Այսինքն՝ Ռուսաստան ջան, ես էլ եմ քոնը, Սահակաշվիլի չեմ դառնա, չմտածես: Էս ա, իմ կարծիքով, էն մեխանիզմը, որի վրա իրա ստավկեն ա դրել ընդդիմությունը: Հիմա ինձնից, որպես շարքային ընդդիմադիր քաղաքացի, պահանջվում ա մի բան. որոշակի ակտիվություն ունենալ ու ապահովել ընդդիմության գոյությունը մինչև էդ «բաղձալի» պահը: Այլընտրանքի առկայություն. կրկին ու կրկին հանգում ենք նույն բանին: Նկատիր՝ հարկավոր ա ապահովել հենց գոյությունը, մարմանդ կրակը, ոչ թե հրդեհ կամ պայթյուն: Որովհետև եթե էդ պահը հասունացած չլինի, ու էդ շարժումը դառնա անկառավարելի, ոնց որ մի անգամ արդեն եղավ, կկրկնվի էն, ինչը ոչ մեկս չենք ուզում, որ կրկնվի: Մի անգամ արդեն դա տեսանք: Իսկ եթե, այնուամենայնիվ, ընդդիմությունը կարողանա ապացուցել, որ ինքը ավելի անշառ կլինի Ռուսաստանի համար, քան թե ներկայիս իշխանությունները, էդ ժամանակ արդեն կարելի կլինի վերցնել կապույտ եզրաշերտով ափսեի վրա դրված իշխանությունը, ու թե դա արտահերթ ընտրություններով կլինի, թե նախագահականի գրավվմաբ՝ գրեթե նշանակություն չունի:

Ամեն դեպքում՝ հասկանում եմ, որ սրա թույլ օղակը հենց էդ «պահի» անորոշությունն ա: Բայց դե կարծում եմ, որ էս վերջին զարգացումները, ու մասնավորապես՝ Ղարաբաղյան բազառը կարևոր դեր են խաղալու էդ հարցում: Էդ հակամարտության լուծումից ու լուծման որակից չափազանց շատ բան ա կախված: Ստեղ արդեն ոչ թե Հայաստանի ու Ադրբեջանի շահերն են բախվում, այլ նաև Ռուսաստանի ու ԱՄՆ-ի (նավթ-մավթ, Իրան-միրան), ու եթե հանկարծ Ռուսաստանը լուծման արդյունքում ինչ-որ բան զիջի ԱՄՆ-ին, կուժն ու կուլան ջարդելու ա Սերժի վրա, ով հնարավոր ինչքան կոմպլեմենտար խաղ կար, սաղ տվեց էս վերջերս: Ինձ տենց ա թվում, չգիտեմ: Իսկ հիմա ինչքան էլ ասենք, թե հանդարտ ա, ճահիճ ա, բայց ինչ-որ պրոցեսներ տակից լավ էլ ընթանում են: Ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ էդ պահը շուտ ա լինելու:

Իսկ հետո իշխանությունը հաջորդ ընդդիմութանը զիջելու հարցը... Հետաքրքիր հարց ա  :Smile: : Էն կատեգորիայից ա, որ «ի՞նչ իմանամ, մինչև չիմանամ»: Բայց դե ով ռիսկի չի դիմում, շամպայն չի խմում: Ավելի լավ ա ինչ-որ բան փոխվի, ինչ-որ բան փորձենք, քան թե ամեն ինչ մնա նույնը: Փորձն էլ փորձանք չի կարող դառնալ, քանի դեռ էլի հայերովս չենք փորձել զենքով գրավել (հետ գրավել) իշխանությունը, ու  Ռուսաստանը էլի էդ փորձը արյունի մեջ չի խեղդել: Գիտե՞ս, քննադատելը՝ քննադատել, բայց մարդկանց ապուշի տեղ դնել չի կարելի՝ ոչ մի կողմին էլ: Չեմ կարծում, որ ընդդիմությունը տեսնում ա ուժով իշխանությունը վերցնելու ճամփան ու չի գնում դրանով: Ժողովրդին ակտիվացնելու փորձը կա, չէ՞. ոչ ոք էնքան հիմար չի, որ իր իսկ ձեռքով ոչնչացնի իրան սատարող տենց ուժը: Իսկ ուժը հիմա էլ կա, ցանկության դեպքում մարդկանց դրա նման կամ մոտ ակտիվությանը հասցնելը լրիվ հնարավոր ա, հենց դու էլ կարող ես դրա համար անհրաժեշտ քայլերն ու գործողությունները թվել: Արի ընդունենք, որ եթե ես ու դու էդքանը տեսնում ենք, ընդդիմության լիդերներից մեկնումեկն էլ կարող ա տեսնել: Ստացվում ա, որ եթե ակտիվացում չկա, ուրեմն դրա կարիքը դեռ չկա, կամ էլ դա կարող ա հանգեցնել անդառնալի բաների: Աչքը տեսածից ա վախենում. հիմա էդ անդառնալին կարող ա դառնալ հաջորդ մարտի մեկը: Ամեն դեպքում՝ չեմ ուզում քննարկել ընդդիմություն-իշխանություն թաքուն դաշինքի ու պայմանավորված դավադրության հարցը, էդ արդեն լրիվ մանկապարտեզ ա դառնում. ինչքան հասկանում եմ, ընդդիմությունը եթե կարողանա իշխանություն դառնալ, կդառնա ու դրա համար կօգտվի ցանկացած միջոցից:

Լավ, շատ երկարեց, ես էլ շատ եմ խոսում էսօր, եթե գլուխդ տարա, կներես  :Smile: :




> Հայաստանի ներքին կյանքի մասով քո տեսակետը ինձ համար լրիվ ընկալելի տեսակետ է:
> Ես մոտիկից հետևում եմ ամերիկյան քաղաքականությունը և մի քիչ այլ կարծիք ունեմ քո վերլուծության այդ մասի վերաբերյալ:
> ԱՄՆ մերձավորարևելյան քաղաքականությունը /Իրաք, Իրան, Աֆղանստան, Սիրիա/ դեմոկրատացման հետ կապ չունի: Դա նեոկոնսերվատորների սկիզբ դրած հիմարությունն է, որը բերեց խայտառակ հետևանքների ԱՄՆ համար, ներառյալ տնտեսական հարցերը: Իմ կարծիքով այդ կուրսը մոտակա մեկ տարում վերանայվելու է, փոխվելու է:
> ԱՄՆ-ն նսեմացնելու է իր դերը ռեգիոնում և մեր խնդիրներն ավելի են դուրս մղվելու մեծ քաղաքականության և առհասարակ միջազգային հետաքրքրության դաշտից:
> Քանի գնա այնքան մեծանալու է մեր կախվածությունը կոնկրետ հարևաններից և փոքրանալու  է ԱՄՆ և Ռուսաստանի դերը: 
> Դրա համար նորմալ իշխանություն ունենալը հենց այս առումով ես ավելի հրատապ եմ համարում, քան մեր ներքին վիճակնէ պարտադրում: Անհանար է ընթացող թե իշխանության և թե ընդիմության անլուրջության պայմաններում մնալ քռչոտից գոնե մի մազ ավել պետություն այս պայմաններում:
> Սովետը վերացավ,- արդյունքում մեզանից անկախ անկախացանք: Գերուժերը հետ կքաշվեն ռեգիոնից, էլի մեզանից անկախ մի բան կլինի, բայց կոնկրետ ինչ-չգիտեմ:


ԱՄՆ-ի կուրսը երբեք էլ լուրջ փոփոխությունների չի ենթարկվել. ղեկի մանր-մունր թեքումներ հնարավոր են, շրջադարձ՝ չէ: Քո գրածին կավելացնեմ մի բան. ԱՄՆ-ը փորձել ու փորձում ա իր արժեհամակարգը տարածես աշխարհով մեկ, ու էդ տարածելու գործիքների մեջ պատերազմը ամենավերջին տեղում ա: Ուղղակի վերջին վարչակազմը չկարողացավ մարդավարի օգտագործել էն բոլոր դիվանագիտական, շպիոնական ու կռիսական հնարքները, որ մինչև էդ լավ էլ աշխատել էին, ու անիմաստ պատերազմների շարան սկսեց, ինչն էլ ի վերջո հենց իրանց քաշեց փոսի մեջ: Հիմա քո կարծիքով ԱՄՆ-ը ցանկանու՞մ ա Իրանի հետ պատերազմ սկսել: Ինձ թվում ա, որ բացարձակապես չի ցանկանում. ռազմական ուժի կիրառումը ինչ-որ Պլան Ճ ա: Բայց ամեն կերպ փորձելու են ճնշել, համոզել, սիրաշահել, առնել, խռովություն հրահրել, պալատական հեղաշրջումներ, կու դ՛էտաներ, լիդերի հանկարծամահություն և այլն:

Իսկ Ամերիկան հազիվ թե իր դիրքը տարածաշրջանում որոշի թուլացնել, էն էլ հիմա, երբ Ռուսաստանը, մեղմ ասած, ոչ էնքան բարվոք վիճակում ա: Ո՞վ կպատկերացներ, որ Միջին Ասիան տենց կթռնի Ռուսաստանի դեմքին, կամ որ իրանց հարազատ փոքր ախպեր Բելառուսը իրա քաղաքացիներին խորհուրդ կտա Վրաստանի օրենքներին հետևել, ոչ թե Օսեթիայի: Քաղաքական չափալախ, էլի: Ուկրաինա-մուկրայինա, Վրաստան... Ռուսաստանին վիզ դրած շրջափակում են: Իրանին էլ են ուզում վերբովկա անեն. շղթայի վրա մի օղակ կավելանա:

Չէ, գերուժները ոչ մի տեղից էլ հետ չեն քաշվի: Ինչու՞ պիտի հետ քաշվեն, հայկական սիրուն սև աչերի խա՞թր:

----------


## Բիձա

> Հարգելի Բիձա, Կուկի խոսքերը վերլուծելու, առավել ևս՝ սխալ ձևով վերլուծելու, իմաստափոխելու և այլ կերպ ներկայացնելու կարիքը չկա: Հիմա ցույց տուր, թե որտեղ է Կուկը նման բան ասել ընդհանրապես:


Քո նկարագրով նույնիսկ Վազգենն է  առնվազն անխելք:: 
 Քո նկարագիրն է-



> Այստեղ միմյանցից նեղանալ, միմյանցից ամաչել չկա: Դու ինձ 96-ին չափալախեցիր, ես հիմա քեզ չեմ միանա, մի հատ գլուխս շոյի, որ միանամ: Էս մուլտիկ ա: Չե՞ս միանա, դե մոռացի քաղաքականությունը: Ու տենց էլ եղավ, մոռացավ քաղաքականությունը:
> Ու եթե վազգենը չի կարոանում այնպես անել, որ իր շտաբում իրան հարգեն, թող երբևէ չփորձի մի ողջ ժողովրդի հարգանք վայելել, առավել ևս՝ թող չփորձի ժողովրդի քվեն ստացած թեկնածուին ստիպել՝ իրենից ներողություն խնդրել կամ իր գլուխը շոյել, քանի որ, նորից եմ ասում՝ սա քաղաքականություն է, այլ ոչ Մ. Վազգենի անձնական կյանքը, սա քաղաքական քննարկում է, այլ ոչ՝ Մ. Վազգենի անձնական օրագրի հերթական էջում կատարված օրագրային գրառման մելամաղձոտ մեկնաբանություն:
> Եվ հետո՝ ընտրություններից 3-4 ամիս առաջ արդեն ակնհայտ երևում էր, թե ով է իրականում ժողովրդի քվեն ստանալու, արդեն երևում էր իշխանությունների խուճապից, արդեն երևում էր էժանագին սոցիոլոգների անճարությունը, արդեն կային հանրահավաքներ՝ հուժկու


Եթե քո այս գրածները  դու այլ կերպ կմեկնաբանես, ապա իմացիր որ ասածդ ընդհանրական հասկացողներ էլ կան և ավելի լավ կլինի չափավոր գրվի ոչ մարդակեր մարդկանց մասին:

----------


## Բիձա

> Իսկ եթե ով էլ էդ աթոռին լինի՝ Հայաստանը Ռուսաստանի համար մնալու ա նույնը, ինչու՞ նախապատվությունը տալ Սերժին, ով ծառայում ա Ռուսաստանին՝ անդադար սկանդալներ ու քաշքշուկներ առաջացնելով, եթե կարելի ա Սերժին սիրուն ասել, որ մերսի, ապեր, բայց դու մեզ էլ ձեռ չես տալիս. հեն ա՝ նույն Լևոնը էդ նույն բաները կանի, էդ իրարանցումներն էլ գոնե ժամանակավորապես կդադարեն: 
> Հետո եղավ ինչ եղավ, ու Լևոնը կտրուկ թարգեց հակառուսական բաներ ասելը: Միանգամից փոխվեց: Ելույթների ձայնագրություններն էլ կան, տեքստերն էլ կան: Լավն էլ չի ասում, վատն էլ, հատկապես, չի ասում: Այսինքն՝ Ռուսաստան ջան, ես էլ եմ քոնը, Սահակաշվիլի չեմ դառնա, չմտածես: 
> Իսկ եթե, այնուամենայնիվ, ընդդիմությունը կարողանա ապացուցել, որ ինքը ավելի անշառ կլինի Ռուսաստանի համար, քան թե ներկայիս իշխանությունները, էդ ժամանակ արդեն կարելի կլինի վերցնել կապույտ եզրաշերտով ափսեի վրա դրված իշխանությունը, ու թե դա արտահերթ ընտրություններով կլինի, թե նախագահականի գրավվմաբ՝ գրեթե նշանակություն չունի:
> էդ արդեն լրիվ մանկապարտեզ ա դառնում. ինչքան հասկանում եմ, ընդդիմությունը եթե կարողանա իշխանություն դառնալ, կդառնա ու դրա համար կօգտվի ցանկացած միջոցից:
> 
>  անիմաստ պատերազմների շարան սկսեց, ինչն էլ ի վերջո հենց իրանց քաշեց փոսի մեջ: Հիմա քո կարծիքով ԱՄՆ-ը ցանկանու՞մ ա Իրանի հետ պատերազմ սկսել: Ինձ թվում ա, որ բացարձակապես չի ցանկանում. ռազմական ուժի կիրառումը ինչ-որ Պլան Ճ ա: Բայց ամեն կերպ փորձելու են ճնշել, համոզել, սիրաշահել, առնել, խռովություն հրահրել, պալատական հեղաշրջումներ, կու դ՛էտաներ, լիդերի հանկարծամահություն և այլն:
> Չէ, գերուժները ոչ մի տեղից էլ հետ չեն քաշվի: Ինչու՞ պիտի հետ քաշվեն, հայկական սիրուն սև աչերի խա՞թր:


Հայկո ջան, իմ կարծիքով  Ռուսաստանին և մնացածին Հայաստանում ձեռնտու է ոչ թե հանդուժող,  կամ ժողովրդին հանգիստ պահող լեգիտիմ նախագահ այլ շանտաժվող ոչ լեգիտիմ: 
Այս պայմանը իր կարևորությամբ մի կարգ բարձր է մնացած պահանջներից 
ԱՄՆ-ն հիմա էնպիսի խայտառակ տնտեսական քաղաքական  փոսի մեջ է, որ շատերն իրենց նույնիսկ աչքերին չհավատալով հին լեգենդներին են հավատում: 
Իմ ասածի այս հիմնավորումները կցկտուր տարբեր տեղեր կարելի է կարդալ, բայց ոչ մեկն էլ չի կարող ճշգրտորեն հաշվարկել երկրների հետագա վարվելակերպը: Էնպես որ դա իմ կարծիքն է, կապրենք, կտեսնենք:
Իրանի հետ պատերազմ չի կարող լինել, դա հանված է օրակարգից

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկո ջան, իմ կարծիքով  Ռուսաստանին և մնացածին Հայաստանում ձեռնտու է ոչ թե հանդուժող,  կամ ժողովրդին հանգիստ պահող լեգիտիմ նախագահ այլ շանտաժվող ոչ լեգիտիմ: 
> Այս պայմանը իր կարևորությամբ մի կարգ բարձր է մնացած պահանջներից 
> ԱՄՆ-ն հիմա էնպիսի խայտառակ տնտեսական քաղաքական  փոսի մեջ է, որ շատերն իրենց նույնիսկ աչքերին չհավատալով հին լեգենդներին են հավատում: 
> Իմ ասածի այս հիմնավորումները կցկտուր տարբեր տեղեր կարելի է կարդալ, բայց ոչ մեկն էլ չի կարող ճշգրտորեն հաշվարկել երկրների հետագա վարվելակերպը: Էնպես որ դա իմ կարծիքն է, կապրենք, կտեսնենք:
> Իրանի հետ պատերազմ չի կարող լինել, դա հանված է օրակարգից



Ես էլ էի ժամանակին կարծում, որ ոչ լեգիտիմ նախագահը, բնականաբար, ավելի ա ձեռ տալիս Ռուսաստանին ու մնացածին էլ: Մթամ՝ «Դու սկի քո՛ ժողովրդի իրավունքը չես հարգում, դու ո՞վ էղար, որ մենք քեզ հարգենք»: Կոմպրոմատներ-բաներ և այլն: Բայց հետո տեսա, որ չէ՜, ոչ լեգիտիմ չլինի, արդարագույն ճանապարհով էլ ընտրված լինի,մեկ ա՝ Հայաստանի իննսուն տոկոսը մնալու ա Ռուսաստանի ձեռքում, ռուսական բազաները Հայաստանում լինելու են, մեր աշխարհաքաղաքական դիրքն էլ ոչ մի միլիմետր չի փոխվելու: Այսինքն՝ էական նշանակություն չունի՝ նախագահը լեգիտիմ ա, թե չէ. նրան ճնշելու լծակները մնում են նույնը, ու էդ լծակների մեջ կոնկրետ ոչ լեգիտիմության շահարկումը ամենա-ամենափոքրն ա: Ինչու՞ պիտի Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանի նախագահին ասի «Գիտե՜ս, ես աշխարհով մեկ շուխուր կանեմ, որ դու Մալաթիայում կեղծիքներ ես արել ու տենց ես անցել, քեզ սրանից հետո էլ բանկետների ու հանդիպումների չեն հրավիրի, նայի՜, հա՜», եթե կարող ա ուղղակի մի օր վեր կենալ ու գազի գինը երեք անգամ թանկացնի, «գույք՝ պարտքի դիմացն» էլ սարքի «հող՝ պարտքի դիմաց»: Էնքան էլ անհավանական բաներ չեն, չէ՞: Իսկ լեգիտիմը ավելի քիչ գլխացավ ա, քան ոչ լեգիտիմը: Հնարավոր ա, որ առաջ տենց չէր. այսինքն՝ ոչ լեգիտիմը ավելի էր ձեռ տալիս, որտև մեկ ա՝ մարդիկ ձենները կտրած խելոք նստած էին, իսկ էդ ոչ լեգիտիմի վրա մի լծակ ավելի էր կարելի բանեցնել՝ հենց ոչ լեգիտիմության լծակը: Բայց հիմա տենց չի, ու հենց էդ էլ ա ընդդիմության ձեռքբերումնեից մեկը. մարդիկ այլևս էդքան լուռ չեն: Ոչ լեգիտիմության պատճառած վնասները գերակշռում են էդ «ոչ լեգիտիմութայն լծակին»: Ամեն ինչ բազառ ա ու առևտուր, ի վերջո: Նայում են՝ ինչն ա էդ պահին ձեռ տալիս, որն ա ինչից ծանր, որն ա ինչից մեծ ու էդ են ընտրում: Կարծում եմ՝ շուտով կգա մի ժամանակ, երբ Հայաստանում լեգիտիմ նախագահը Ռուսաստանին ավելի ձեռնտու կլինի, քան՝ ոչ լեգիտիմը, հենց մենակ ներքին խառնակչություններից պրծնելու համար:

----------


## Վիշապ

> … Հայաստանի իննսուն տոկոսը մնալու ա Ռուսաստանի ձեռքում, ռուսական բազաները Հայաստանում լինելու են, մեր աշխարհաքաղաքական դիրքն էլ ոչ մի միլիմետր չի փոխվելու:


Հայկո ջան, էդ իննսուն տոկոսը բոլորավին վերջերս է սկուտեղի վրա հանձնվել Ռուսաստանին, ոչ լեգիտիմ, տհաս, պրեզիդենտի ֆուկցիաները իրա հոր բոստանում կարտոլ քանդողի ֆունկցիաների հետ խառնող, ոչ ու փուչի կողմից, որը վերջերս անիմաստ ու ինքնագոհ ծիծաղից ցնցվում էր։ Էդ 90 տոկոսը կարող է մնալ Ռուսաստանի ձեռքում, կարող է և չմնալ, կախված թե Հայաստանում ինչ կարող է փոխվել, աշխարհում՝ ինչ, ոչինչ հավերժ չի, նույնիսկ պետությունները իրենց սահմաններով։



> … եթե կարող ա ուղղակի մի օր վեր կենալ ու գազի գինը երեք անգամ թանկացնի, «գույք՝ պարտքի դիմացն» էլ սարքի «հող՝ պարտքի դիմաց»: Էնքան էլ անհավանական բաներ չեն, չէ՞:


Ապեր, այդպես տրիվիալ եթե լիներ, հիմա Եվրոպան խոնարհ–խոնարհ հանձնվել էր Ռուսաստանին։ Իրականում աշխարհը այդքան էլ պրիմիտիվ չի, որ հստակ կարողանանք առանձնացնել ով է ուժեց, ով՝ թույլ… հաճախ շակալները առյուծ են խեղդում, իսկ ամենակարող մարդը մահանում է մոծակի կծոցից։ Ռուսաստանը գազի գինը հենց հիմա էլ ահագին բարձրացրել է, սկզբունքորեն թող անջատի էլ… Լեգիտիմ նախագահի տեպքում Հայաստանում ընդվզում կառաջանա Ռուսաստանի դեմ, իսկ ոչ լեգիտիմի դեպքում Հայաստանում ընդվզում կառաջանա ոչ լեգիտիմի դեմ։ Թե՞ չէ։ :Wink:  




> Կարծում եմ՝ շուտով կգա մի ժամանակ, երբ Հայաստանում լեգիտիմ նախագահը Ռուսաստանին ավելի ձեռնտու կլինի, քան՝ ոչ լեգիտիմը, հենց մենակ ներքին խառնակչություններից պրծնելու համար:


Չեմ կարծում որ Ռուսաստանին երբևէ ձեռնտու լինի հզոր ու անկախ հարևաններ ունենալը, կակ ռազ նաաբառօտ :Yes:

----------

davidus (08.09.2009), Բիձա (08.09.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկո ջան, էդ իննսուն տոկոսը բոլորավին վերջերս է սկուտեղի վրա հանձնվել Ռուսաստանին, ոչ լեգիտիմ, տհաս, պրեզիդենտի ֆուկցիաները իրա հոր բոստանում կարտոլ քանդողի ֆունկցիաների հետ խառնող, ոչ ու փուչի կողմից, որը վերջերս անիմաստ ու ինքնագոհ ծիծաղից ցնցվում էր։ Էդ 90 տոկոսը կարող է մնալ Ռուսաստանի ձեռքում, կարող է և չմնալ, կախված թե Հայաստանում ինչ կարող է փոխվել, աշխարհում՝ ինչ, ոչինչ հավերժ չի, նույնիսկ պետությունները իրենց սահմաններով։
> 
> Ապեր, այդպես տրիվիալ եթե լիներ, հիմա Եվրոպան խոնարհ–խոնարհ հանձնվել էր Ռուսաստանին։ Իրականում աշխարհը այդքան էլ պրիմիտիվ չի, որ հստակ կարողանանք առանձնացնել ով է ուժեց, ով՝ թույլ… հաճախ շակալները առյուծ են խեղդում, իսկ ամենակարող մարդը մահանում է մոծակի կծոցից։ Ռուսաստանը գազի գինը հենց հիմա էլ ահագին բարձրացրել է, սկզբունքորեն թող անջատի էլ… Լեգիտիմ նախագահի տեպքում Հայաստանում ընդվզում կառաջանա Ռուսաստանի դեմ, իսկ ոչ լեգիտիմի դեպքում Հայաստանում ընդվզում կառաջանա ոչ լեգիտիմի դեմ։ Թե՞ չէ։ 
> 
> 
> Չեմ կարծում որ Ռուսաստանին երբևէ ձեռնտու լինի հզոր ու անկախ հարևաններ ունենալը, կակ ռազ նաաբառօտ


Առաջին մասին ավելացնելու բան չունեմ  :Smile: :

Մնացածի պահով. շակալներ, առյուծներ... Ռեալ չի: Հիմա՝ ռեալ չի: Ունենք էն, ինչ ունենք: Եվրոպային մեզ հետ համեմատելը էնքան էլ ճիշտ բան չի, չէ՞: Տարբեր մասշտաբներ են: Եվրոպան էլի կախված ա Ռուսաստանից, Ռուսաստանը էլի փորձում ա վիզ դրած նեղել Եվրոպային, Բայց Եվրոպան, ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի, ձեռքին լիքը կոզրներ ունի, սուբյեկտ ա, ոչ թե օբյեկտ, ու ի վերջո՝ բավականին հզոր ուժ ա էսօր՝ եթե ոչ ռազմական, ապա քաղաքական ու տնտեսական առումներով: Նույն մեխանիզմը մի դեպքում աշխատում ա, մյուս դեպքում՝ չէ: Ու, վերջիվերջո, ինչքան ռուսական գազն ա Եվրոպային պետք, էնքան էլ եվրոպական եվրոներն են Ռուսաստանին պետք: Հսկայական շուկա ա, ինչքան չլինի:

Ընդվզումներն էլ են տարբեր լինում՝ կախված ընդվզման օբյեկտից  :Jpit: : Ես հիմա մի մեշոկ ցեմենտ կարամ գետնից պոկեմ, բայց էդ ցեմենտը կրող գռուզավիկը՝ չէ: Ժողովուրդը կարող ա ընդվզել իրա ոչ լեգիտիմ մախագահի դեմ, էդ ժողովրդից բաղկացած Հայաստանը Ռուսաստանի դեմ՝ չէ: Բայց երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքում ճիշտ ու մտածված քաղաքականություն վարելու դեպքում էդ էլ ա հնարավոր, ինչու՞ չէ, ու ոչ թե հնարավոր ա, այլ ցանկալի ա ու ավելին՝ միակն ճիշտ ճանապարհն ա, թե չէ վարի ենք գնում: Արի հստակեցնենք. Ռուսաստանից ազատվելը իմ ամենամեծ քաղաքական երազանքներից ա, եթե հնարավոր ա առհասարակ օգտագործել «քաղաքական երազանք» օքսիմորոնը: Ուղղակի ես համոզված եմ, որ էդ ոչ մի տարվա, ոչ էլ տասը տարվա հարց ա:

Ռուսաստանին, բնականաբար, ձեռ չի տալիս հզոր ու անկած հարևան ունենալը: Բան չունեմ ասելու: Բայց արդյո՞ք լեգիտիմ իշխանությունը արդեն նշանակում ա հզորություն ու անկախություն: Ռուսաստանին ինչքան հզոր ու անկախը ձեռ չի տալիս, էդքան էլ բառդակն ու բեսպրիձելը ձեռ չի տալիս: Իսկ սենց իշխանությունների դեպքում բառդակ ու բեսպրիձել կա, եղել ա ու լինելու ա, ընդ որում՝ միշտ էլ մեծ ռիսկ կա, որ Պողոսը չէ, Պետրոսը կարողանալու են պատրույգը վառել ու մի հատ էլ ավելի՛ մեծ պայթյուն սարքել: Հնարավոր ա, չէ՞: Եթե անհնար լիներ, ես ու դու էսքան չէինք գրի: Լեգիտիմ իշխանության ներքո էդ ռիսկը փոքրանում ա: Հիմա հանճարներ, հրաշքներ ու քաջագործություններ չկան. կան ռիսկեր, հավանականություններ ու միտումներ: Մի օր հնարավոր ա քաքի համը էնքան հելնի, որ Ռուսաստանին արդեն սկսի դուր չգալ, որ իրա հետույքում մինչև կոճերը օտարածին էակ ա խրված: Ուլտիմատում դնի. կա՛մ սաղի ձենները կտրում ես, կա՛մ էլ քո տեղը նենց մարդու կբերեմ, որ հաստատ կկարողանա էդ ձեները կտրել: Չգիտեմ, գուցե շատ միամիտ եմ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ աշխարհում ոչ մի բան աննկատ չի մնում, ոչ մի բան աննշան չի: Ցանկացած բան կարելի ա դնել միջազգային քաղաքական բազառի դախլներին ու սակարկել: Հայաստանի խռովությունները Ռուսաստանի հակառակորդների ձեռին փոքր, բայց կոզր են: Ներքին անկայուն վիճակը կարելի ա միշտ էլ շահարկել, հատկապես նենց կարևոր հարցերում, ինչպիսին են Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությունն ու դրա հետ կապված լիքը տարածաշրջանային խնդիրներ: Տոտալ վերահսկողություն չկա, հասկանու՞մ ես:

Չգիտեմ, էս ու նախորդ գրածներս իմ տեսակետն ա. կարծում եմ՝ գոյություն ունենալու իրավունք ունի: Փնտրում եմ սրանից լավը, երախտապարտ կլինեմ, եթե օգնեք գտնել  :Smile: :

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Հայաստան աշխարհի հարցերը լուծում են բոլորը ով հասնում մի հատ խրում է:
Հայաստանը էլ կորցնելու բան չուի Ռուսատանը խրել է մինչև վերջ բռնաբարման փաստը ակնհայտ է :Հիմա կոլեկտիվ բռնաբարման փորձ է կատարվում Հայ Թուրքական սահմանի հաստատագրումով:Կարծես թե այդ բռնաբարման պրոցեսը ՀՀ էլիտայի այդ թվում ընդիմադիրների  համար այնքան էլ տհաճ չէ :
Կա երկու տեսակի ռեակցիա այս վիճակի հետ կապված(սեքսոլոգիայի մեջ) դիմադրել բայց բռնաբարվել ստանալ օրգազմ կամ թուլանալ և ստանալ հաճելի օրգազմ:
ՀՀ էլիտան հայտնաբերել է երորդ տարբերակը  ինչպես կասեն ռունսերը «օդին ռաս նե պեդառաս »:
Մասսան  էլ իր հայտնաբերած  բանաձևից է օգտվում «քամակդ պինդ պահիր»  ու թռավ ,մնաց ժողովուրդը սա էլ կըզզվի թուր ու թվանքը կվերցնի ու հայդա ինչպես կասեր թումանյանը «դե ձեր մեռելը եկեք տարեք» :ՈՒ կգան դաշնակները և կստորագրեն պայմանագիրը և հայկական հարցը կլուծվի ,բոլոր երկները ջերմ բարեկամություն կանեն վիրտուալ Հայաստանի հետ :

----------


## Բիձա

> *Ժողովուրդը կարող ա ընդվզել իրա ոչ լեգիտիմ մախագահի դեմ, էդ ժողովրդից բաղկացած Հայաստանը Ռուսաստանի դեմ՝ չէ*: Բայց երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքում ճիշտ ու մտածված քաղաքականություն վարելու դեպքում էդ էլ ա հնարավոր, ինչու՞ չէ, ու ոչ թե հնարավոր ա, այլ ցանկալի ա ու ավելին՝ միակն ճիշտ ճանապարհն ա, թե չէ վարի ենք գնում: Արի հստակեցնենք. Ռուսաստանից ազատվելը իմ ամենամեծ քաղաքական երազանքներից ա, եթե հնարավոր ա առհասարակ օգտագործել «քաղաքական երազանք» օքսիմորոնը: Ուղղակի ես համոզված եմ, որ էդ ոչ մի տարվա, ոչ էլ տասը տարվա հարց ա:
> 
> Ռուսաստանին, բնականաբար, ձեռ չի տալիս հզոր ու անկած հարևան ունենալը: Բան չունեմ ասելու: Բայց արդյո՞ք լեգիտիմ իշխանությունը արդեն նշանակում ա հզորություն ու անկախություն: Ռուսաստանին ինչքան հզոր ու անկախը ձեռ չի տալիս, էդքան էլ բառդակն ու բեսպրիձելը ձեռ չի տալիս: Իսկ սենց իշխանությունների դեպքում բառդակ ու բեսպրիձել կա, եղել ա ու լինելու ա, ընդ որում՝ միշտ էլ մեծ ռիսկ կա, որ Պողոսը չէ, Պետրոսը կարողանալու են պատրույգը վառել ու մի հատ էլ ավելի՛ մեծ պայթյուն սարքել: Հնարավոր ա, չէ՞: Եթե անհնար լիներ, ես ու դու էսքան չէինք գրի: Լեգիտիմ իշխանության ներքո էդ ռիսկը փոքրանում ա: Հիմա հանճարներ, հրաշքներ ու քաջագործություններ չկան. կան ռիսկեր, հավանականություններ ու միտումներ: Մի օր հնարավոր ա քաքի համը էնքան հելնի, որ Ռուսաստանին արդեն սկսի դուր չգալ, որ իրա հետույքում մինչև կոճերը օտարածին էակ ա խրված: Ուլտիմատում դնի. կա՛մ սաղի ձենները կտրում ես, կա՛մ էլ քո տեղը նենց մարդու կբերեմ, որ հաստատ կկարողանա էդ ձեները կտրել: Չգիտեմ, գուցե շատ միամիտ եմ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ աշխարհում ոչ մի բան աննկատ չի մնում, ոչ մի բան աննշան չի: Ցանկացած բան կարելի ա դնել միջազգային քաղաքական բազառի դախլներին ու սակարկել: Հայաստանի խռովությունները Ռուսաստանի հակառակորդների ձեռին փոքր, բայց կոզր են: Ներքին անկայուն վիճակը կարելի ա միշտ էլ շահարկել, հատկապես նենց կարևոր հարցերում, ինչպիսին են Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությունն ու դրա հետ կապված լիքը տարածաշրջանային խնդիրներ: Տոտալ վերահսկողություն չկա, հասկանու՞մ ես:
> :


Հայկօ ջան, 
Երևի պարզեցում պետք է մտցնենք երկրների գեոքաղաքական, ինչպես նաև  նրանց կառավարությունների և ժողովրդների իրական, օբյեկտիվ  հնարավորությունների առումով:
Գեոքաղաքական դաշտում  պետք է ընդունել այն ճշմարտությունը, որ ուժերի վեկտորները ունեն մոտավորոպես այսպիսի տեսք:
1- ԱՄՆ-որպես գերտերություն, 
2--միջուկային երկրների մեժ մասը /ներառյալ Ռուսաստանը/ որպես ռեգիոնալ  ուժի կենտրոններ
3-ռեգիոնալ ոչ միջուկային սկզբունքային երկրներ որոնք ունեն մեծ տնտեսական, դեմոգրաֆիկ, ռազմական պոտենցիալներ /մեր շրջանում Թուրքիա, Իրան/ , 
4-իրենց թասիբը պաշտպանող և խաղեր տվող ու այլ պետենցիալներ ունեցող երկրներ /մեր կողքերում Ադրբեջան, մասամբ էլ Վրաստան/  ու 
5- վերջապես անկլավ, բոլոր առումներով փոքր պոտենցիալների տեր երկրներ /Հայաստան/  

Այս արտաքին դրվածքին համապատասխան էլ այդ երկրներն ունեն իշխանություն և ժողովուրդ: /Բայց պատճառային կապով, պատմականորեն հենց մարդկային ֆակտորն է հանգեցրել իրենց երկրի հզորացմանը, կամ սնանկացմանը/ 

Կախված երկրների գումարային  պոտենցիալներից,  նրանց իշխանություններն ու ժողովուրդը տարբեր աշխարհայացք ունեն: Հարուստ երկրի թե իշխանությունները և թե ժողովուրդը աչքածակ չեն: Երկրի հզորությունը հերիքում է բոլորին կերակրելու և մարդավարի ապրելու, Իշխանություններն էլ ոչ թե ներսում սեփական ծողովրդի արյուն ծծելով ու թարախ թքելով են ապրում, այլ  դրսում են գաստրոլներ տալիս: Թույլերին կզզցնում ու իրենց  վաստակը բերում են իրենց երկիր: Թալանածի մի մասն իրենց են պահում, մյուս մասը բաժանում են մյուսներին ու բոլորն են գոհ: 
Գեոքաղաքական պրոցեսներում անկլավ երկրները անմիջական սահմաններ չունենալու պատճառով առաջին հերթին մերձակա հարևանների կամակատար- խրտվիլակն են և հետո նոր, արդեն ածանցյալ ձևով մյուսներինը: Ռուսաստանը ինչքան էլ մեծ կատու լինի, միևնույն է, մեր անմիջական հարևանները մեզ շատ ավելի մեծ վատություններ կարող են անել, քան Ռուսաստանը: Դրա համար Ռուսաստանը այդ առումով նույնիսկ հարևաններից փոքր բոբո է :
 Բայց նույնիսկ այդ պարագայում  հիմնական բոբոն մենք ինքներս ենք, մեր իշխանությունն է, ու մեր ժողովրդի իշխանության նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը: 
Հայաստանը դրսում մուկ է: Դա էլ 2 բաղադրիչ ունի-առաջնային, օրբյեկտիվ- ազգային մտածողության վրա խարսխված, և 2- որպես հետևանք դրա վրա պետական  քաղաքականությունը:  
Պատմականորեն սկսած ինչ որ մի դեբիլ ղեկավարից, սկսել ենք  պարտվել ու դարերով  մարդկանց հոգեբանության մեջ փրկվելու, մի օր ավել ապրելու դոմինանտը դարձել է մոլուցք,-հիվանդություն: Արդյունքում գոյացել է միայն ֆիզիկական փրկությամբ մտահոգված ժողովուրդ: 
Մեզանից իրական թագավոր չի ծնվում, բոլորը իրենց կաշին փրկողներ են, և այլոց գռփողներ, սեփական տանը կատու ճղող- դրսում մուկություն անող: Այդ մարդիկ չեն մեղավորը, մեղավորը հենց մեր ներքին մուկն է, որը փքվելով, ֆռցնելով խաբելով սաղիս, դառնում է թագավոր, բայց հենց տնից դուրս է գալիս, նույն մուկն է: 
Էդ մկները դրսում ասելիք ու անելիք չունեն, ստիպված ամեն ինչ ներսում են անում ու դառնում սեփական ժողովրդի պատուհասը: 
Սա է պրոբլեմը:
Մուկությունը մենակ մեր ընտրածների մեջ չէ, ամենքիս մեջ է նստած, որ հանդուրժում ենք դրանց, դրանց սափրագլուխներին, պաշտոնյաներին,  պարազիտ բարեկամներին ու ողջ ապարատին: 
Հիշենք առնետավազքերը, վերջին 20 տարիների ցանկացած քաղաքական դրվագ ու կտեսնենք այդ դեպքերի մկներին, որոնց երբեմն նույնիսկ ազգային հերոսի տեղ ենք դնում:  Մատների վրա հաշվելի կմնան քաղաքական գործիչները,  որ իսկապես մարդ են մնացել, մյուսները այդ կոչումը արժանավայել չեն կարողացել պաշտպանել:
Հիմա էս ժողովուրդը էս իշխանությունը կարող է ունենալ ու էս երկիրը: Եթե ուզում ենք փոխվել ու Ռուսաստանի կամ մյուսների հետ ոչ-մկնավարի խոսել, ապա մինչև հասարակ մարդկանց մեջի նստած մուկը կատու չդառնա, իշխանության մեջ մի քնձռոտ կատու էլ չի գոյանա:
Սերժի  մենթալիտետի մասին պնդումները և Ռոբի միակ տղամարդ լինելու հայտարարությունը բացարձակ նույն մտքերն են: 
2-ն էլ  ասում էին, -դե մեզ են հանդուրժում, այլ ասելիք ունեցող կա՞:
Սրանում է հարցը, այլ ոչ թե Ռուսաստանի վինտիլ, կամ էլ վրաստանի ու թուրքերի ճամփեք փակելը: 
Խնդրում եմ, ֆորումի որևէ մասնակից իր վրա չվերցնի իմ որևէ էպիտետը: Փորձեցի  երրորդ դեմքով գրել, անիմաստ բան է ստացվում:
Ներող եղեք:

----------

Norton (08.09.2009), Հայկօ (08.09.2009), Տրիբուն (12.09.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Սերժի մենթալիտետի մասին պնդումները և Ռոբի միակ տղամարդ լինելու հայտարարությունը բացարձակ նույն մտքերն են: 2-ն էլ ասում էին, -դե մեզ են հանդուրժում, այլ ասելիք ունեցող կա՞:


*Բիձա*, չմեջբերածներիս հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, ճիշտ ես ասում, մեջբերածիս հետ էլ եմ համաձայն, բայց հիմա, ամեն դեպքում, ինչ-որ բան արդեն փոխվել ա: Իրանք էլ միակ տղամարդը չեն, էդ հստակ երևաց: Էս վերջին մի քանի տարում ահագին առաջընթաց ա եղել «մուկից» մարդ դառնալու հարցում, ու էդ պրոցեսը շարունակվում ա: Ամեն դեպքում՝ մասսան արթնանում ա, ՀԱԿ-ն էլ «Արդարություն» դաշինքից հաստատ ավելի լուրջ բան ա: Հիմա ես գիտեմ մի բան. որ մեզ՝ հայերիս, ընդդիմություն ա հարկավոր, իսկական, լուրջ, ուժեղ ընդդիմություն, ու ես մնալու եմ ընդդիմադիր ճամբարում՝ ինչ ընդդիմություն էլ լինի, ով էլ որ այնտեղ լինի, ինչքան մարդ էլ որ այնտեղ լինի: Հետոյին վերաբերվող հարցերը, թե Ռուսաստանի դաբռոյին ա պետք սպասել, թե ինքներս պետք ա մեր գլխին տեր կանգնենք և այլն, երկրորդական են. ամենակարևորը հիմա ընդդիմության առկայությունն ա: Ու ես չեմ պատրաստվում սպասել, մինչև հողը կերկնի էն իդեալական-սուրբ ընդդիմությանը, որ կանգնեմ իրա կողքին: Կլինի՝ կկանգնեմ, չի լինի՝ ուրիշին կաջակցեմ: Միայն թե կատարվի էս մի քանի էջի քննարկումների գլխավոր պայմանն ու առանցքը՝ ընդդիմության առկայությունը: Համաձայնվիր, որ ցանկացած դեմոկրատիզացման պլան, ցանկացած ընբոստության հեռանկար, ցանկացած վարդագույն ապագա հօդս ա ցնդում, եթե ընդդիմություն որպես այդպիսին գոյություն չունի: Դրա համար էլ էսօր պետք ա առավելագույնս օգնել ընդդիմությանը, թույլ չտալ, որ ընդդիմությունը փոշիանա-կորի: Ու պետք էլ չի մոռանալ, որ էդ ընդդիմություն ասածը էն մի բուռ քաղաքական գործիչներն ու բանտարկյալները չեն. իսկական ընդդիմությունը ժողովուրդն ա, ու ճիշտը հենց տենց էլ պիտի լինի: Կուսակցությունները առանց աջակիցների ու էլեկտորատի զրո են: Հիմա ինձնից հասնում ա գնալ հանրահավաքի, որ երևա, որ մի հոգի էլ ավել մարդ կա Հայաստանում, ով էդ «միակ տղամարդկությունը» չի ընդունում, ինձնից հասնում ա ձայնս տալ ընդդիմությանը, որ թեկուզ էդ մի թերթիկի քաշով դժվարանա կեղծելը, ինձնից հասնում ա մեկումեջ սենց բաներ գրել, անում եմ: Ավելին կարողանամ, ավելին կանեմ: Ու իշխանափոխության դեպքում էլ մնալու եմ նույն ընդդիմադիր կարծիքների տեր մարդը, որտև քննադատելու բան միշտ էլ կլինի, ու որտև ընդդիմության գոյությունը առաջնային ու անչափ կարևոր նախապայմաններից ա՝ Հայաստանը մի քիչ շողուլի բերելու համար: Տարբերությունը զգու՞մ ես: Ես ընդդիմադիր եմ, որովհետև էսօր միայն դա ա «մուկ» չլինելու միջոցը: Մնացածը ինքնախաբեություն ա՝ դաշնագներ-բաներ, վազգենմանուկյան: Ընդդիմադիր եմ, ոչ թե կոնգրեսական կամ լևոնական, ոնց որ շատերն են սիրում անձնավորել ու պիտակել: Իմ նման մտածող մարդիկ *է*ն ուժն են, որի օգնությամբ հնարավոր ա իշխանության *գալ*, բայց որի միջոցով հնարավոր չի իշխանությունը *պահել*: Հիմա, թող անհամեստություն չթվա, Հայաստանում տենց մարդկանց բազմաթիվ լինելը չէր խանգարի:

----------

Norton (09.09.2009), Բիձա (09.09.2009)

----------


## murmushka

ես նախանձում եմ ձեր համբերությանը.....
ուղղակի որ թեմայից շատ չշեղվենք՝
ամսի 18-ին հանրահավաք Մատենադարանի մոտ, 
ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ

----------

Chuk (08.09.2009), Kuk (09.09.2009), Norton (08.09.2009), Հայկօ (09.09.2009), Տրիբուն (12.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Քո նկարագրով նույնիսկ Վազգենն է  առնվազն անխելք:: 
>  Քո նկարագիրն է-
> 
> Եթե քո այս գրածները  դու այլ կերպ կմեկնաբանես, ապա իմացիր որ ասածդ ընդհանրական հասկացողներ էլ կան և ավելի լավ կլինի չափավոր գրվի ոչ մարդակեր մարդկանց մասին:


Բիձա, ես բարդ բան ե՞մ ասում: Ի՞նչ ընդհանրական, լրիվ ուրիշ բան ես գրում, իբր ես նման բան եմ ասել, հետո էլ ասում ես՝ ընդհանրական: Եթե ես ասում եմ՝ գնացք, դու դա ընդհանրական հասկանում ես ձմերուկ, ուրեմն պետքա ասես՝ Կուկն ասել ա ձմերո՞ւկ: Բռնել ասածս լրիվ ուրիշ բան ես սարքել, չգիտեմ ինչ ես հորինել գրել, անունն էլ դրել ես ընդհանրակա՞ն: Դու քո համար ընդհանրական հասկացի, ուրիշը եթե ուզի իմանալ, թե Կուկն ինչ ա ասել, Կուկի գրառումների տեղը գիտի, կկարդա, քո ընդհանրական հասկանալու կարիքը չկա:

Էս էլ իմ գրածն ու քո ընդհանրական հասկացածը դնեմ, որ պարզ լինի հորինվածքիդ էությունը:




> Հարգելի Բիձա, սա անձնական հարաբերություններ չեն, սա քաղաքականություն է: Այստեղ միմյանցից նեղանալ, միմյանցից ամաչել չկա: Դու ինձ 96-ին չափալախեցիր, ես հիմա քեզ չեմ միանա, մի հատ գլուխս շոյի, որ միանամ: Էս մուլտիկ ա: Չե՞ս միանա, դե մոռացի քաղաքականությունը: Ու տենց էլ եղավ, մոռացավ քաղաքականությունը: Մ. Վազգենի՝ Մաշտոցի պողոտայի վրա գտնվող շտաբից փետրվարի 20-ին բռունցքները դուրս պարզած գոռում էին՝ Լևոն նախագահ: Էս էլ ա իրականություն, արի էս էլ չմոռանանք: Ու եթե վազգենը չի կարոանում այնպես անել, որ իր շտաբում իրան հարգեն, թող երբևէ չփորձի մի ողջ ժողովրդի հարգանք վայելել, առավել ևս՝ թող չփորձի ժողովրդի քվեն ստացած թեկնածուին ստիպել՝ իրենից ներողություն խնդրել կամ իր գլուխը շոյել, քանի որ, նորից եմ ասում՝ սա քաղաքականություն է, այլ ոչ Մ. Վազգենի անձնական կյանքը, սա քաղաքական քննարկում է, այլ ոչ՝ Մ. Վազգենի անձնական օրագրի հերթական էջում կատարված օրագրային գրառման մելամաղձոտ մեկնաբանություն:





> Կուկ-ն ասում է, որ 2007-ի դզրդոցը էնքան ուժեղ էր, որ նույնիսկ անխելք մարդն էլ պետք է ենթագիտակցորեն գար մտներ շարժման մեջ: Դրա վրա է հույսը՞
> Հիմա դուք մոտավորապես նույն բանն եք ասում, թե վարիանտ չկա, խելքը գլխին մարդ ես պետք է ընդիմադիր լինես:

----------


## Բիձա

> *Բիձա*, 
>  Դրա համար էլ *էսօր պետք ա առավելագույնս օգնել ընդդիմությանը, թույլ չտալ, որ ընդդիմությունը փոշիանա-կորի:* 
> 
> Ու պետք էլ չի մոռանալ, որ է*դ ընդդիմություն ասածը էն մի բուռ քաղաքական գործիչներն ու բանտարկյալները չեն. իսկական ընդդիմությունը ժողովուրդն ա, ու ճիշտը հենց տենց էլ պիտի լինի*: Կուսակցությունները առանց աջակիցների ու էլեկտորատի զրո են: *Հիմա ինձնից հասնում ա գնալ հանրահավաքի, որ երևա, որ մի հոգի էլ ավել մարդ կա Հայաստանում, ով էդ «միակ տղամարդկությունը» չի ընդունում, ինձնից հասնում ա ձայնս տալ ընդդիմությանը, որ թեկուզ էդ մի թերթիկի քաշով դժվարանա կեղծելը, ինձնից հասնում ա մեկումեջ սենց բաներ գրել, անում եմ:* Ավելին կարողանամ, ավելին կանեմ: Ու *իշխանափոխության դեպքում էլ մնալու եմ նույն ընդդիմադիր կարծիքների տեր մարդը, որտև քննադատելու բան միշտ էլ կլինի, ու որտև ընդդիմության գոյությունը առաջնային ու անչափ կարևոր նախապայմաններից ա՝ Հայաստանը մի քիչ շողուլի բերելու համար:* Տարբերությունը զգու՞մ ես: *Ես ընդդիմադիր եմ, որովհետև էսօր միայն դա ա «մուկ» չլինելու միջոցը:* 
> 
> Մնացածը ինքնախաբեություն ա՝ դաշնագներ-բաներ, վազգենմանուկյան:* Ընդդիմադիր եմ, ոչ թե կոնգրեսական կամ լևոնական,* ոնց որ շատերն են սիրում անձնավորել ու պիտակել: *Իմ նման մտածող մարդիկ էն ուժն են, որի օգնությամբ հնարավոր ա իշխանության գալ, բայց որի միջոցով հնարավոր չի իշխանությունը պահել*:


Հայկօ ջան մտքերիդ լրիվ եմ համաձայն, իսկ շատ բոլդ-երը  հոյակապ էին:
Որոշ մանրուքներ էլ ես ավելացնեմ:
Ընդիմության ժողովուրդը և ընդիմության ղեկավարությունը մոտավորապես նույն հարաբերությունների մեջ պետք է լինեն, ինչ ընդիմությունը- իշխանության: Միայն այն տարբերությամբ, որ կրակել, քրֆել- բանտարկելը չլինի: 
Այսինքն նորմալ ընդիմություն ունենալու և պահելու համար մի հատ էլ ընդիմության ընդիմություն է պետք: Բայց ոչ թե իմ թշնամու թշնամին իմ բարեկամն է սկզբունքով,  այլ տեխնոկրատական դիրքորոշման ու  աշխարհայացքի դիրքերից:
Երևի գիտես որ տեխնոկրատը դա այն մարդն է, որի մասին պատկերավոր ասում են - մարմինը քոր է գալիս սխալ բան տեսնելիս ու անպայման սկսում է քչփորել, քննադատել, ջրի երես հանել: 
Քո նկարագրածով դու այդպիսին ես: այսինքն դա " Բա քեզ պետք ա " -ի հակառակ դիրքորոշումն է, քաղաքացու դիրքորոշումն է:
Քո հույսն այն է որ քեզ-պեսները արդեն բավական շատ են, /ես այլ կարծիքի եմ/
Աստված ձայնդ լսի ու քո տեսակը շատացնի: :Hands Up: 
Իմ ամբողջ խոսակցությունը էս կայքում հենց այդ խնդրին է նվիրված, որ որևէ ավտարիտետ հայաստանում անելիք չունի, լինի դա իշխանական թե ընդիմադիր:
Սաղ ժողովրդով բացահայտ մեկ առ մեկ քննարկում ենք թե իշխանության որ մանկլավիկն ինչ արեց, բայց ներքին տաբու կա ընդիմության շեֆերի հանդեպ: Ես նրանց դեմ չեմ, բայց իմ կարծիքով նրանց սխալներն ընդիմության համար շատ ավելի կործանարար են, քան իշխանության վայրենի կոշտությունը:
Չի կարելի բազմակի պարտվել ու մնալ միակ ընդիմություն:
 Ընդիմությունը ավելի դիմանիկ պետք է լինի:
Հանրահավաքի ձևաչափը, մարդկանց դրա մասնակցությունը պետքէ մոդեռնացվի: Նոր մարդիկ պետք է բարձրանան ամբիոն:
Դա անելու մի  քանի ձև կա, 
1- ՀԱԿ-ի ղեկավարության բարեհաճությամբ /մինչև հիմա եղած տարբերակն է, որը չի աշխատում/
2- Ստիպելով ՀԱԿ-ին, որ ընդլայնի իր դռները երիտասարդների համար, ցանկացած նոր դեմքի, որը կպայքարի նույն : /որևէ օրինակ չունեմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը /իմա ԼՏՊ/ որևէ մեկին զիջած լինի ոչպես ավտոնոմ ուժի/:
3-ալտերնատիվ ինքնուրույն ընդիմադիր խմբերի առաջացմամբ, որոնք իրենք կորոշեն արդյունքի հասնելու իրենց տակտիկան ու ստրատեգիան:
Միջընտրական ժամանակահատվածների համար ես կողմ եմ 3-րդ տարբերակին: Ուղղակի ՀԱԿ-ը պետք է պաշտոնապես հայտարարի, որ ինքը խանդով չի մոտենա զուգահեռ ընդիմադիր խմբերի գործին, որպեսզի մարդիկ իմանան, որ նոր բաց ասպարեզ կա: Սա երրորդ ուժի խնդիրը չի, նոր գաղափարախոսության խնդիր չի, այլ նոր գործելաձևի:

----------

Norton (09.09.2009), Հայկօ (09.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> ես նախանձում եմ ձեր համբերությանը.....
> ուղղակի որ թեմայից շատ չշեղվենք՝
> ամսի 18-ին հանրահավաք Մատենադարանի մոտ, 
> ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ


murmushka ջան, դուք գնացեք, մենք էլ ձեր հետևից իրար հետ զրուցելով գալիս ենք, մի 2 րոպե ուշ կհասնենք, ոչինչ: :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> murmushka ջան, դուք գնացեք, մենք էլ ձեր հետևից իրար հետ զրուցելով գալիս ենք, մի 2 րոպե ուշ կհասնենք, ոչինչ:


Մի բուռ արևածաղիկ էլ ինձ կտաս, խնդրում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Բիձա

> Մի բուռ արևածաղիկ էլ ինձ կտաս, խնդրում եմ


Բուռդ պահի  :Sad:

----------


## Բիձա

> Մի բուռ արևածաղիկ էլ ինձ կտաս, խնդրում եմ


Վերջապես  մարդա ձեր սեմուշկեն առեք էլի, :Angry2:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> 4-իրենց թասիբը պաշտպանող և խաղեր տվող ու այլ պետենցիալներ ունեցող երկրներ /մեր կողքերում Ադրբեջան, մասամբ էլ Վրաստան/  ու 
> 5- վերջապես անկլավ, բոլոր առումներով փոքր պոտենցիալների տեր երկրներ /Հայաստան/


Եվ այդ ինչո՞վ է Վրաստանը թասիբ պաշտպանում (թեկուզ), որ ինքը չորրորդ տեղում հայտնվեց, իսկ մենք հինգերորդ: Նրանով, որ ազգային հերոսի կարգի օրդեն են սարքում (կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում, թե ոնց էր կոչվում) և առաջինը (!) շնորհում են Բուշի՞ն: Նրանով, որ Բուշի անվան փողո՞ց ունեն (մենք Պուտինի անվան փողոց չունենք): Նրանով, որ Սահակաշվիլին ինչ-որ ամերիկացու օգոստոսյան պատերազմի ժամանակ ասում էր "I belive that the United States, *the most powerful country of the World*, can stop this aggression!՞" (և այդ ամենը այնպիսի "քամակ մտնող" տոնով, ինչպիսին ոչ Սերժից, ոչ Քոչարյանից երբևէ չեմ լսել): Թե՞ նրանով, որ "թասիբ ունեցող" վրացիները ձևացնում են, թե ռուսերեն չգիտեն (կամ էլ իրոք չգիտեն), իսկ անգլերեն առավել ևս չգիտեն:

----------

davidus (09.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Եվ այդ ինչո՞վ է Վրաստանը թասիբ պաշտպանում (թեկուզ), որ ինքը չորրորդ տեղում հայտնվեց, իսկ մենք հինգերորդ: Նրանով, որ ազգային հերոսի կարգի օրդեն են սարքում (կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում, թե ոնց էր կոչվում) և առաջինը (!) շնորհում են Բուշի՞ն: Նրանով, որ Բուշի անվան փողո՞ց ունեն (մենք Պուտինի անվան փողոց չունենք): Նրանով, որ Սահակաշվիլին ինչ-որ ամերիկացու օգոստոսյան պատերազմի ժամանակ ասում էր "I belive that the United States, *the most powerful country of the World*, can stop this aggression!՞" (և այդ ամենը այնպիսի "քամակ մտնող" տոնով, ինչպիսին ոչ Սերժից, ոչ Քոչարյանից երբևէ չեմ լսել): Թե՞ նրանով, որ "թասիբ ունեցող" վրացիները ձևացնում են, թե ռուսերեն չգիտեն (կամ էլ իրոք չգիտեն), իսկ անգլերեն առավել ևս չգիտեն:


*Քաղաքական նպատակներով քամակ մտնելը դա  դիվանագիտական գործելաոճ է:* 
Եթե հայերը ունենային անգլիախոս նախագահ, ու որը քաղաքական նպատակով կարողանար մտներ ամերկյան նախագահի քամակը, ես կհամարեի, որ թասիբով ազգ ենք արդեն: 
*Մերը ոչ միայն ամերիկացու այլ ռուսի քամակ մտնելու պոտենցիալ էլ չունի*: 
Թոնի Բլերի  Բուշի հետ խոսելու արտաքին պատկերը ոչ մի բանով Սահակաշվիլուց չէր տարբերվում:
*Վրացիք ժեշտի կտոր են նվեր տալիս որ փոխարենը երկիր ստանան: Հայերը քամակ են տալիս որ մի փոր քյաբաբ ուտեն*, էտ էլ չեն կարողանում կարգին գլուխ բերեն: :Ok:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.09.2009), Norton (09.09.2009), REAL_ist (09.09.2009), Հայկօ (09.09.2009), Ձայնալար (09.09.2009), Վիշապ (09.09.2009), Տրիբուն (12.09.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բայց արդյո՞ք լեգիտիմ իշխանությունը արդեն նշանակում ա հզորություն ու անկախություն:


Հայկո ջան, ներիր, սկսում եմ քեզ չհասկանալ։ Լեգիտիմ իշխանությունը նշանակում է թիկունքին ժողովուրդ ունեցող ու ժողովրդի հավաքական շահը ներկայացնող իշխանություն։ Այդ դեպքում հանուն ժողովրդի շահերի այդ իշխանությունները կարող է մեկ ու մեջ էլ պասլատ անել Ռուսաստանին։ Հասկացանք, Ռուսաստանը հզոր ա, ատոմային զենք ունի ու Հայաստանի ստրատեգիական ռեսուրսների մեծ մասն էլ իրենն է, հենց դրա համար էլ մեզ օդի ու ջրի պես անհրաժեշտ է լեգիտիմ իշխանություններ, որ տնտեսական ու քաղաքական հարցերում պատեհ–անպատեհ Ռուսաստանի կայֆերը չիրականացնելու քաղաքական կամք ու դուխ ունենան։ Լեգիտիմ իշխանություն ունենալը արդեն իսկ մեծ քայլ է դեպի հզորություն ու անկախություն, ի տարբերություն ոչ լեգիտիմի, որի դեպքում միայն սկում ենք։




> Ռուսաստանին ինչքան հզոր ու անկախը ձեռ չի տալիս, էդքան էլ *բառդակն ու բեսպրիձելը ձեռ չի տալիս*: Իսկ սենց իշխանությունների դեպքում բառդակ ու բեսպրիձել կա, եղել ա ու լինելու ա, ընդ որում՝ միշտ էլ մեծ ռիսկ կա, որ Պողոսը չէ, Պետրոսը կարողանալու են պատրույգը վառել ու մի հատ էլ ավելի՛ մեծ պայթյուն սարքել: Հնարավոր ա, չէ՞: Եթե անհնար լիներ, ես ու դու էսքան չէինք գրի: Լեգիտիմ իշխանության ներքո էդ ռիսկը փոքրանում ա: Հիմա հանճարներ, հրաշքներ ու քաջագործություններ չկան. կան ռիսկեր, հավանականություններ ու միտումներ: Մի օր հնարավոր ա քաքի համը էնքան հելնի, որ Ռուսաստանին արդեն սկսի դուր չգալ, որ իրա հետույքում մինչև կոճերը օտարածին էակ ա խրված: Ուլտիմատում դնի. կա՛մ սաղի ձենները կտրում ես, կա՛մ էլ քո տեղը նենց մարդու կբերեմ, որ հաստատ կկարողանա էդ ձեները կտրել: Չգիտեմ, գուցե շատ միամիտ եմ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ աշխարհում ոչ մի բան աննկատ չի մնում, ոչ մի բան աննշան չի: Ցանկացած բան կարելի ա դնել միջազգային քաղաքական բազառի դախլներին ու սակարկել: *Հայաստանի խռովությունները* Ռուսաստանի հակառակորդների ձեռին փոքր, բայց կոզր են: Ներքին անկայուն վիճակը կարելի ա միշտ էլ շահարկել, հատկապես նենց կարևոր հարցերում, ինչպիսին են Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությունն ու դրա հետ կապված լիքը տարածաշրջանային խնդիրներ: Տոտալ վերահսկողություն չկա, հասկանու՞մ ես:…


Հայկո ջան, էսօրվա դրությամբ ինչ Ռուսաստանում է, այն էլ Հայաստանում է, բարդակի ու բեզպրեդելի իմաստով։ Ռուսաստանին իր ներքին բարդակը նույնիսկ չի հետաքրքրում, ինձ թվում է, նույնիսկ կայֆ է տալիս։ Իսկ Հայաստանում խարխանդ է, համենայն դեպս Չեչնիայից խարխանդ, ու խռովություններ էլ վաղուց չկան Կոնգրեսի սահմանադրական պայքարի ջանքերով, այնպես որ ներողություն եմ խնդրում, բայց գրածիդ իմաստը չեմ հասկանում։ Ինչ–որ շատ ես մտածում Ռուսաստանին դուր գալու–չգալու մասին, Ռուսաստանը անկանխատեսելի, անողնաշար բայց դեռևս մարտունակություն ունեցող մեծ տերություն է, որի աշխարհաքաղաքական փիլիսոփայության մեջ մարդու կյանքի որակն ու իրավունքները տեղ չունեն, թերևս նրանց գաղափարախոսությունը՝ «մենք սաղից լավն ենք», «դուք սաղդ մեզ պարտք եք», «շիռակա ի վելիկա նաշա գոռդայա ստռանա» ու նման կարգի ճոռոմախտային, հեգեմոնիկ զառանցանքներ են, քանի որ դեռ Ստալինի ուրվականը ԿԳԲ–ի գործակալների տեսքով ֆռֆռում է այդ երկրում։ Այնպես որ Ռուսաստանի կամքով կամ նրան դուր գալ–չգալով մեր երկրում իշխանությունը ինչքան էլ փոխվի, ոչ մի ծովաբազուկ էլ չի փոխվի մեր երկրում։

----------

Բիձա (09.09.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Հետաքրքիր է, որ մի ժամանակ առաջ այլ թեմայում ես որ ասում էի, որ քամակ մտնելը *կարող է* ճիշտ քաղաքականություն լինել, հետս սկզբունքորեն չէին համաձայնվում, այդ թվում Բիձայի գրառմանը շնորհակալություն հայտնած (ինչը գրեթե միշտ նշանակում է, որ գրառման հետ համամիտ է) մարդկանցից մի քանիսը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հետաքրքիր է, որ մի ժամանակ առաջ այլ թեմայում ես որ ասում էի, որ քամակ մտնելը *կարող է* ճիշտ քաղաքականություն լինել, հետս սկզբունքորեն չէին համաձայնվում, այդ թվում Բիձայի գրառմանը շնորհակալություն հայտնած (ինչը գրեթե միշտ նշանակում է, որ գրառման հետ համամիտ է) մարդկանցից մի քանիսը:


Հարգելի One_Way_Ticket, այստեղ խնդիրն այն է, թե ով ինչ է հասկանում քամակ մտնելու տակ։ Ես կրկին համաձայն չեմ քամակ մտնելու քաղաքականությանը, և իմ շնորհակալությունը ուղղված է միայն Բիձու համեմատություններին։ Շատ էլ որ չեմ արտահայտվել։ Այն ինչը որ դու համարում ես քամակ մտնել քո բերած օրինակներով, դա իրականում դիվանագիտական ժեստ է, որով մասնավորապես Վրաստանը իր արդարացի շնորհակալությունն է հայտնում ԱՄՆ–ին, Վրաստանին օժանդակելու համար, և դա իմ կարծիքով շատ նորմալ երևույթ է։ Այ խայտառակ աստիճանի անհասկանալի կլիներ, եթե Հայաստանում մի փողոց անվանեինք Պուտինի պատվին, որովհետև չգիտենք թե Պուտինը ինչով է օժանդակել Հայաստանին։ Փոխարենը գիտենք թե վերջին տարիներին քանի ստրատեգիական նշանակության օբյեկտ է տրվել հենց հատուկ ռուսներին, այ դա արդեն քամակ մտնել է այն էլ ինչ աստիճանի։ Իմիջայլոց մեր քաղաքապետարանի դիմացի հրապարակն էլ կոչվում է Ռուսաստանի հրապարակ, որի դիմաց էլ գտնվում է «Մոսկվայի տուն» կոչվող բիզնես կենտրոնը։ Եվ ի՞նչ…

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Վիշապ, իմ կարծիքով դու տերմինները խառնում ես: Քամակ մտնելը հենց իմ բերած օրինակներն են: Վրաստանի թիվ 1 մարդ հայտարարել Ջորջ Բուշին, դա ի՞նչ է, եթե ոչ քամակ մտնել: Գոնե մի երկու հայտնի վրացու տային, հետո էլ Բուշին տային, ի նշան նրա, որ Բուշը լավ բաներ է արել Վրաստանի համար:

Իսկ ստրատեգիական օբյեկտները տալ/վաճառել ռուսներին, դա հակառակը, քամակ մտնել չէ: Դա վաճառվել է: Իսկ Ռուսաստանի հրապարակ ունենալու մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա: Ունենք նաև Ֆրանսիայի, Բրազիլիայի, Ուրուգվայի հրապարակներ: Այ եթե Պուտինի անվան հրապարակ ունենայինք, ես դա կքննադատեի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ, իմ կարծիքով դու տերմինները խառնում ես: Քամակ մտնելը հենց իմ բերած օրինակներն են: Վրաստանի թիվ 1 մարդ հայտարարել Ջորջ Բուշին, դա ի՞նչ է, եթե ոչ քամակ մտնել: Գոնե մի երկու հայտնի վրացու տային, հետո էլ Բուշին տային, ի նշան նրա, որ Բուշը լավ բաներ է արել Վրաստանի համար:
> 
> Իսկ ստրատեգիական օբյեկտները տալ/վաճառել ռուսներին, դա հակառակը, քամակ մտնել չէ: Դա վաճառվել է: Իսկ Ռուսաստանի հրապարակ ունենալու մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա: Ունենք նաև Ֆրանսիայի, Բրազիլիայի, Ուրուգվայի հրապարակներ: Այ եթե Պուտինի անվան հրապարակ ունենայինք, ես դա կքննադատեի:


One_Way_Ticket, ինձ թվում է դու չափազանցնում ես։ Մի քիչ ռուսական պրոպագանդա ես գուցե կարդացել, Վրաստանի թիվ մեկ մարդ Սահակաշվիլին *հաստատ* Բուշին հայտարարել չէր կարող, դա իսկապես խայտառակություն կլիներ։ Հավանաբար մի նոր մեդալ են սարքել ու առաջինը Բուշին են պարգևատրել, Սերժն էլ ունի տենց մեդալներ, թեթև տար։ :Wink:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Այո, նոր մեդալ են մտցրել, բայց շատ արժեքավոր` Սուրգ Գեորգիի օրդեն: Հաշված մարդիկ են ստացել մինչ օրս: Եվ նորից եմ շեշտում, ես ամոթ եմ համարում ոչ թե այն, որ Բուշին ընդհանրապես տվել են, այլ այն, որ առաջինն են տվել:

----------

Եկվոր (11.09.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> One_Way_Ticket, ինձ թվում է դու չափազանցնում ես։ Մի քիչ ռուսական պրոպագանդա ես գուցե կարդացել, Վրաստանի թիվ մեկ մարդ Սահակաշվիլին *հաստատ* Բուշին հայտարարել չէր կարող, դա իսկապես խայտառակություն կլիներ։ Հավանաբար մի նոր մեդալ են սարքել ու առաջինը Բուշին են պարգևատրել, Սերժն էլ ունի տենց մեդալներ, թեթև տար։


Վրաստանի թիվ մեկ մարդ ճանաչել են թե ոչ, չգիտեմ, բայց  Վրաստանում պառլամենտի և մի շարք մինիստրությունների առջև Վրաստանի պետական դրոշի հետ մեկտեղ նաև Եվրոպական Միության դրոշի ծածանվելու փաստն անվանել քծնանք, քիչ է… Բայց դե ո՞վ գիտի: Միգուցե ճի՞շտ քաղաքականություն է:  :Smile:

----------


## Բիձա

> Վրաստանի թիվ մեկ մարդ ճանաչել են թե ոչ, չգիտեմ, բայց  Վրաստանում պառլամենտի և մի շարք մինիստրությունների առջև Վրաստանի պետական դրոշի հետ մեկտեղ *նաև Եվրոպական Միության դրոշի ծածանվելու փաստն անվանել քծնանք, քիչ է… Բայց դե ո՞վ գիտի: Միգուցե ճի՞շտ քաղաքականություն է:*


Քծնանք չէ, քաղաքականություն է, ճիշտը սխալը իրենց գործն է: 
Ավելին, ռուսներին է մարտահրավեր և միաժամանակ  իր ժողովրդին ու եվրոպացիներին է  ուղղված որպես նպատակային խնդիր: 
Ցանկացած դրոշ ինչ որ բանի խորհրդանիշ է: Էդ մեզ համար է ցանկացած դրոշ պոլի փալաս:   :Angry2:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Դա էլ է Ամերիկայի խաղը: Հնարավորինս իրեն լոյալ երկրներ խցկել եվրոմիություն: Թե չէ այսօր Ֆրանսիան ու Գերմանիան փորձում են ինքնուրույն քաղաքականություն վարել, իհարկե դա Ամերիկային դուր չի գալիս:

----------


## Բիձա

> Դա էլ է Ամերիկայի խաղը: Հնարավորինս իրեն լոյալ երկրներ խցկել եվրոմիություն: Թե չէ այսօր Ֆրանսիան ու Գերմանիան փորձում են ինքնուրույն քաղաքականություն վարել, իհարկե դա Ամերիկային դուր չի գալիս:


Վերջին և ամենամեծ հաշվով դա վրացիների խաղն է ու շատ լավ խաղ է:

----------


## Rammer

> Հայկո ջան, ներիր, սկսում եմ քեզ չհասկանալ։ Լեգիտիմ իշխանությունը նշանակում է թիկունքին ժողովուրդ ունեցող ու ժողովրդի հավաքական շահը ներկայացնող իշխանություն։ Այդ դեպքում հանուն ժողովրդի շահերի այդ իշխանությունները կարող է մեկ ու մեջ էլ պասլատ անել Ռուսաստանին։ Հասկացանք, Ռուսաստանը հզոր ա, ատոմային զենք ունի ու Հայաստանի ստրատեգիական ռեսուրսների մեծ մասն էլ իրենն է, հենց դրա համար էլ մեզ օդի ու ջրի պես անհրաժեշտ է լեգիտիմ իշխանություններ, որ տնտեսական ու քաղաքական հարցերում պատեհ–անպատեհ Ռուսաստանի կայֆերը չիրականացնելու քաղաքական կամք ու դուխ ունենան։ Լեգիտիմ իշխանություն ունենալը արդեն իսկ մեծ քայլ է դեպի հզորություն ու անկախություն, ի տարբերություն ոչ լեգիտիմի, որի դեպքում միայն սկում ենք։
> 
> 
> Հայկո ջան, էսօրվա դրությամբ ինչ Ռուսաստանում է, այն էլ Հայաստանում է, բարդակի ու բեզպրեդելի իմաստով։ Ռուսաստանին իր ներքին բարդակը նույնիսկ չի հետաքրքրում, ինձ թվում է, նույնիսկ կայֆ է տալիս։ Իսկ Հայաստանում խարխանդ է, համենայն դեպս Չեչնիայից խարխանդ, ու խռովություններ էլ վաղուց չկան Կոնգրեսի սահմանադրական պայքարի ջանքերով, այնպես որ ներողություն եմ խնդրում, բայց գրածիդ իմաստը չեմ հասկանում։ Ինչ–որ շատ ես մտածում Ռուսաստանին դուր գալու–չգալու մասին, Ռուսաստանը անկանխատեսելի, անողնաշար բայց դեռևս մարտունակություն ունեցող մեծ տերություն է, որի աշխարհաքաղաքական փիլիսոփայության մեջ մարդու կյանքի որակն ու իրավունքները տեղ չունեն, թերևս նրանց գաղափարախոսությունը՝ «մենք սաղից լավն ենք», «դուք սաղդ մեզ պարտք եք», «շիռակա ի վելիկա նաշա գոռդայա ստռանա» ու նման կարգի ճոռոմախտային, հեգեմոնիկ զառանցանքներ են, քանի որ դեռ Ստալինի ուրվականը ԿԳԲ–ի գործակալների տեսքով ֆռֆռում է այդ երկրում։ Այնպես որ Ռուսաստանի կամքով կամ նրան դուր գալ–չգալով մեր երկրում իշխանությունը ինչքան էլ փոխվի, ոչ մի ծովաբազուկ էլ չի փոխվի մեր երկրում։


Վիշապ հենց ամբողջ խնդիրի բարդությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ Ռուսաստանը չի թողնում որ Հայաստանը ունենա լեգիտիմ իշխանություն, դառնա ժողովրդավարական երկիր: Եթե ինչ -որ հրաշքով դա տեղի ունենա Հայատասնը նորից կանկախանա և կդարարի լինել Ռուսաստանի գաղութը: Իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ Ռուսատանը կկորցնի իր ազդեցությունը սկզբում Հայաստանում հետո նաև ամբողջ Կովկասում, հետո շղթայով կանկախանան մյուս ավտոնոմ պետությունները: Համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ լիովին: Հայաստանը լինելով ռուսակական ազդեցության տակ կրում է նույն տոտալիտար, բռնապետական արժեհամակարգը:
Այսինքն Սերժը չէ, Լևոնը լինի կամ Պողոսը էական չի: Քանի Հայաստանը գտնվում է ռուսակական ազդեցության տակ, քանի ռուսակական ռազմաբազանները Հայաստանում են ուրեմն հնարավոր չէ հասնել անկախության, ժողովրդավարության...Ուզում ես հազար անգամ գնա նախագահական գրավի, այսօր ցանկացած արևմտամետ ուժ, ցանակացած քաղաքական միավոր, որ ձգտելու ժողովրդավարության, դատապարտված է ֆիզիկական ոչնչացման քանի որ դա սպառնում է ռուսական ազդեցության թուլացմանը կամ դրա վերացմանը:
Այստեղից հետևության որ ուղղակի իմաստ չունի, հիմա, այս փուլում զոհեր տալ, նախագահ փոխել քանի որ մեծ հաշվով դա ոչինչ չի փոխելու: Առանց այդ էլ քիչ ենք մնացել: Մի քանի հատ էլ մարտի մեկ ու պլծ` էլ մարդ չկա:
Տեսնում ես Սերժին ոնց են դեմ տվել: Ինչ հնարավոր է պետք է տանք միայն թե բացվի *ռուս-թուրքական սահմանը.*..Հայաստանը սուվերեն պետություն հիմա դե ֆակտո չկա: Ստրատեգիական ռեսուրսի մեծ մասը չէ, ամբողջը մի բան էլ ավել....
Այնպես որ էն բանի մեջ ենք ու շատ խորը: Գոռում ենք լսող չկա....

----------

Հայկօ (10.09.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ հենց ամբողջ խնդիրի բարդությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ Ռուսաստանը չի թողնում որ Հայաստանը ունենա լեգիտիմ իշխանություն, դառնա ժողովրդավարական երկիր: …


Rammer, ինչպե՞ս չի թողնում, դա էլ նշիր խնդրում եմ։ Մարտի մեկին Ռուսաստա՞նն էր հարձակվել միտինգավորների վրա։ Կարծում ես Ռուսաստա՞նն էր Սերժին ու Ռոբին դուխ տվել։ Պարզապես իրենք գիտեին, որ ռուսների հետ խնդիրներ չեն ունենա,  ռուսները սիրում են իրենց մշտապես հավատարիմ ու շոպլիկ նախագահիկ–գուբերնատորներին։ Իսկ եթե չստացվեր պահել իշխանությունը ու գազազած ամբոխը ոտնատակ տար ԲէՏէԷռներին, ի՞նչ, ռուսական սպեցնազը Հայաստա՞ն էր ներխուժելու, գա՞զն էին անջատելու… չնայած ի՞նչ իմանաս… Ամեն դեպքում եթե Հայաստանում մշտապես ծախու տականքներ չգտնվեին, ապա Հայաստանը մշտապես կախյալ վիճակում չէր լինի։

----------

Mephistopheles (10.09.2009), Տատ (10.09.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Rammer, ինչպե՞ս չի թողնում, դա էլ նշիր խնդրում եմ։ Մարտի մեկին Ռուսաստա՞նն էր հարձակվել միտինգավորների վրա։ Կարծում ես Ռուսաստա՞նն էր Սերժին ու Ռոբին դուխ տվել։ Պարզապես իրենք գիտեին, որ ռուսների հետ խնդիրներ չեն ունենա,  ռուսները սիրում են իրենց մշտապես հավատարիմ ու շոպլիկ նախագահիկ–գուբերնատորներին։ Իսկ եթե չստացվեր պահել իշխանությունը ու գազազած ամբոխը ոտնատակ տար ԲէՏէԷռներին, ի՞նչ, ռուսական սպեցնազը Հայաստա՞ն էր ներխուժելու, գա՞զն էին անջատելու… չնայած ի՞նչ իմանաս… Ամեն դեպքում եթե Հայաստանում մշտապես ծախու տականքներ չգտնվեին, ապա Հայաստանը մշտապես կախյալ վիճակում չէր լինի։


Այո ԱՅՈ ԱՅՈ...Մարտի մեկը դա լրիվ ռուսական օպերացիա էր: Երբ Ռուսաստանը տեսավ, որ իրոք հնարավոր է Հայաստնում իշխանափոխություն լինի և կհաղթի արևմտյան արժքեների վրա քաղաքական ուժը Քոչին կանչեց, ինստրուկտաժ արեց, հետն էլ նման գործերում արհեստավարժ գեներելին դրեց, որ հանկարծ անակնկալններ չլինեն: 
Միտինգավորնների վրա հարձակվել են ժամկետային զինծառայողնները սկզբից: Հա ծեծկռտքու եղել է , բայց կոնկրետը նշանակտով խբողնները վստահ եմ կամ եղել են ռուսններ, կամ "ստրուկ" ԿԳԲ-իշներ որոնք էլի գործել են ռուսական հրամանով:
Ապեր պարզից էլ պարզ ա, որ Ռուսաստասնը 10 հատ էլ մարտի մեկ կանի, 1000 հոգի էլ կպառկացնի, բայց ամեն գնով չի թողնի որ Հայաստանը դուրս գա իր ազդեցության տակից...
Քանի Հայաստանը գտնվում է Ռուսաստանի տակ մոռացի որ մարտի մեկ կբացահատվի: Լևոնը չէ ուզում ա Օբաման դառնա "ՀՀ" նախագահ չի բացահայտվելու: Միայն զորքրեը հանելուց հետո: Թե չէ կբռնեն էլի կխբեն, ու Ցխինվալ-2...
Կասես ինչի ես ամենը Լևոնը չի ասում: Որովհետև ռիսկային է, ոչ միայն իր այլև ամբողջ ազգի համար: 
Իսկ Սերժը? Սերժը ընդհանարպես միյան խղճալի վիճակում է: Դառնում է ազգի դավաճան, Ղարաբաղը ծախող, Արևմուտքը մի կողմից է ճնշում, շեֆերի գլխից չի կարող թռնել... Դրա համար ով տվեց իր անվտանգության համար երաշխիքններ նրա օգտին էլ կստորագրի ու ծյուծյու:

Հա ինչ ա եղել որ, դու կասկածում ես որ  մի վարկյան կվարանեին սպեցնազին հարձակվելու հրամանը տալուց...Գազը անջատելը դա էն մինիմալն ա որ կարող են անել: Դու ասա ուրիշ բան չանջատեն`օրիանկ Հակաօդաին պաշտպանությունը:

----------

Հայկօ (10.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Այո ԱՅՈ ԱՅՈ...*Մարտի մեկը դա լրիվ ռուսական օպերացիա էր:* Երբ Ռուսաստանը տեսավ, որ իրոք հնարավոր է Հայաստնում իշխանափոխություն լինի և կհաղթի արևմտյան արժքեների վրա քաղաքական ուժը *Քոչին կանչեց, ինստրուկտաժ արեց,* հետն էլ նման գործերում արհեստավարժ գեներելին դրեց, որ հանկարծ անակնկալններ չլինեն: 
> Միտինգավորնների վրա հարձակվել են ժամկետային զինծառայողնները սկզբից: Հա ծեծկռտքու եղել է , *բայց կոնկրետը նշանակտով խբողնները վստահ եմ կամ եղել են ռուսններ, կամ "ստրուկ" ԿԳԲ-իշներ* որոնք էլի գործել են ռուսական հրամանով:
> Ապեր պարզից էլ պարզ ա, որ *Ռուսաստասնը 10 հատ էլ մարտի մեկ կանի, 1000 հոգի էլ կպառկացնի,* բայց ամեն գնով չի թողնի որ Հայաստանը դուրս գա իր ազդեցության տակից...
> *Քանի Հայաստանը գտնվում է Ռուսաստանի տակ* մոռացի որ մարտի մեկ կբացահատվի: Լևոնը չէ ուզում ա Օբաման դառնա "ՀՀ" նախագահ չի բացահայտվելու: Միայն զորքրեը հանելուց հետո: Թե չէ կբռնեն էլի կխբեն, ու Ցխինվալ-2...
> Կասես ինչի ես ամենը Լևոնը չի ասում: Որովհետև ռիսկային է, ոչ միայն իր այլև ամբողջ ազգի համար: 
> Իսկ Սերժը? Սերժը ընդհանարպես միյան խղճալի վիճակում է: Դառնում է ազգի դավաճան, Ղարաբաղը ծախող, *Արևմուտքը մի կողմից է ճնշում, շեֆերի գլխից չի կարող թռնել...* Դրա համար *ով տվեց իր անվտանգության համար երաշխիքններ նրա օգտին էլ կստորագրի ու ծյուծյու:
> *
> Հա ինչ ա եղել որ, դու կասկածում ես որ  մի վարկյան կվարանեին սպեցնազին հարձակվելու հրամանը տալուց...Գազը անջատելը դա էն մինիմալն ա որ կարող են անել: Դու ասա ուրիշ բան չանջատեն`օրիանկ* Հակաօդաին պաշտպանությունը:*


Ռամմեր ջան, ծանր գրառում էր: 
Հանճարեղորեն մի գրառման մեջ խտացրել ես հայաստանյան բոլոր վախերը ու սարսափի մի այնպիսի տեսարան ես ստեղծել, որը ինչ որ առումով դասական է:
Մի քանի միամիտ հարց տամ:
1-Ինչ ապացույց ունես, որ մարտի մեկը ռուսական օպերացիա էր՞ 
2-որ Քոչին կանչել ինստրուկտաժ են արել- Քոչից լավ գլխակեր են՞
3- որ կոնկրետ խփողները ռուսներ կամ գործակալ են եղել՞- մեր հաբռգածներին էդքան թերագնահատում ես՞
4-Ինչ գիտես, որ ռուսաստանը 10 մարտի մեկ էլ կանի 1000 զոհով: Էս մեր ղռերում մի քանի կազարմա պահելու գինն էդքան բարձր է՞, 
5-Մի գուցե գոնե ապրիորի ընդունես, որ ռուսաստանում իշխանությունը բացահայտ հիմարների ձեռքում չէ և նրանք շատ լավ էլ հասկանում են ռեգիոնալ խնդիրները ոչ թե արյամբ, այլ ինտրիգներով լուծելու անհրաժեշտությունը՞
6- "Միայն զորքերը հանելուց  հետո" որ ասում ես, փաստորեն ֆիքսում ես, որ Հայաստան ասածը դա ոչ թե պետություն է, այլ տարածք: Այսինք զորքերը կհեռանան յա չէ, ոչ թե կախված է մեզանից, այլ ինչ որ անկապ պատճառներից: Այդ դեպքում ինչու պետք է Ռուսաստանի հեռացումից հետո որևէ երկիր սկսի  Հայաստանը դիտարկել որպես պետություն: Ցանկացած ոչ տկարամիտի համար էլ պարզ կլինի, որ առաջ տարածք էր, հիմա դարձավ վաաբշե  չոլ:
7- Եթե Սեռժին անձնական անվտանգության երաշխիքներ տալու մասին է, ապա այդպիսի խնդիր գոյություն չունի, նա կարող է նստել ցանկացած ինքնաթիռ ու գնալ  աշխարհի ցանկացած երկիր առոք- փառոք իր ունեցածը վայելելու: Իսկ եթե խոսքը Հայաստանի մասին է, ապա հենց քո նկարագրով դա տարածք է, տարածքի երաշխիքներ չկան-չեն կարող լինել: Կան տարածքի տերեր, որոնք կարող են այն ծախել կամ պահել -ավելի թանկ մուշտարու ակընկալիքով:
8- Իսկ որ գազն անջատեցին ու մի 2 օր իրենց ցեմենտի արտադրությունը կանգնեց դու և մյուսներս դրանից շատ ենք տուժելու՞
9-Ինչ հակաօդային պաշտպանության մասին է խոսքը՞ -ումից՞: Ինչ է թոսւրքերը, վրացիք կամ պարսիկները հարձակվելու են եղած 2 միլիոնին էլ կոտորեն, կամ ատոմակայան ռմբակոծեն՞ Եթե մենք քաղաքականությունից գոնե տառաճանած լինեինք, ռուսենրից այդ մի քանի ժեշտի կտորից այն գինը կպահանջեինք ու կստանայինք, որ շատերը տեղյակ էլ: չեն: Հենց հայաստանում տեղակայված այդ զորք կոչվածն է Ռուսաստանին ռեգիոնալ ուծի կարգավիճակ տալիս տալիս: Դա էլ չլինի, ռուսատանը ճ կլասի քռչոտ երկիր կհամարվի 
Այդ պաշտպանությունը ռուսական ռեգիոնալ հզորության ֆուֆլոն է-Հայաստանի հերն անիծողը:
Զարմացած եմ, թե ինչպես կարելի է իրականությունը գլխիվայր շուռ տալ, վախերն իջեցնել ֆիզիոլոգիական մակարդակ, իսկ հնարավորությունները ի սպառ չտեսնել:
Նորից եմ համոզվում, որ քաշված ենք, որովհետև քո այս տեսակետը միայն քոնը չէ, մարդկանց 90 տոկոսի կարծիքն ես արտահայտել- դա է լացացնող: :Shok: 
Բայց քո գրառումը մի մեծ արգումենտ ունի իր մեջ -այն պարզ ձևով ցույց է տալիս թե ինչով ենք մենք տարբեր շրջակա ազգերից մտածելակերպով-  հենց թեկուզ վրացիներից կամ ադրբեջանցիներից:
Միայն քո գրառումը ընկալելով  կարելի է հասկանալ թե ինչու է Հայաստանը Ռուսաստանի տակը,  այլ ոչ թե կողքը, կամ էլ էնտեղ, որտեղ որ կա և պետք է լինի:

----------

Եկվոր (11.09.2009)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Միայն քո գրառումը ընկալելով  կարելի է հասկանալ թե ինչու է Հայաստանը Ռուսաստանի տակը,  այլ ոչ թե կողքը, կամ էլ էնտեղ, որտեղ որ կա և պետք է լինի:


Բիձա, իսկ Ձեր գրառումներն ի՞նչ դիրք են նշում Հայաստանի համար:
Կամ ինչպիսի՞ն պետք է լինի ճիշտ դիրք ցույց տվող գրառումը, կասե՞ք:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկո ջան, ներիր, սկսում եմ քեզ չհասկանալ։


Պատկերացրու, որ հանկարծ ինչ-որ հրաշքով Հայաստանը դառնում ա աշխարհի ամենաժողովրդավարական ու ամենաարդար երկիրը: Մենք միանգամից կհզորանանք ու կանկախանա՞նք: Չէ, չէ՞: Հայաստանը էլի կմնա նույն՝ արդյունաբերություն չունեցող, քայքայված տնտեսությամբ, չորս հարևաններից երկուսի հետ՝ թշնամական, մեկի հետ էլ՝ բառադի համարբերություններ ունեցող պուճուր-մուճուր երկիրը: Ասածս էս էր: Բայց ժամանակի ընթացքում լեգիտիմ իշխանություն ունեցող նորմալ երկիրը կկարողանա ք@քից դուս գալ, ի տարբերություն «ֆորպոստի»: Բնականաբար, մնացած գրածներիդ հետ համաձայն եմ. այլապես ես ինքս ամեն քայլափոխի «արդարության» ու «ազատության» նման տեսլական բաներ չէի բարբառի  :Smile: :

----------


## Բիձա

> [COLOR="DarkSlateGray"]Բիձա, իսկ Ձեր գրառումներն ի՞նչ դիրք են նշում Հայաստանի համար:
> Կամ ինչպիսի՞ն պետք է լինի ճիշտ դիրք ցույց տվող գրառումը, կասե՞ք:


Գալատեա, Ձեր հարցը ներքին լարվածություն կամ էլ հեգնանք ունի իր մեջ: 
Բայց ամեն դեպքում ասեմ, որ բազմաթիվ գրառումներ կան այլ թեմաներում, որտեղ այս հարցը տարբեր կողմերով շոշափվել է: Եթե չեմ սխալվում Տրիբունը, Վիշապը,  հիմնականում նաև ըստ ռեպլիկների Մեֆը, և  մի քանի հոգի էլ  մոտավորապես նույն տեսանկյունից են դիտարկել Հայ-Ռուսական հարաբերությունների հարցը: 
Կոնկրետ իմ կարծիքով դրանք հիմա միջպետական հարաբերությունների որակ չունեն: Վասալային հարաբերություններ են ի վնաս մեզ: 
*Ռուսաստանը աշխարհում և ռեգիոնում իր կարգավիճակը հաստատելու և հստակեցնելու  խնդիրներն ունի: Մենք էլ ռեգիոնում որպես պետություն, որպես սուբյեկտ գոյություն ունենալու և հարևանների հետ գոյատևելու:* 
Սրանք *տարբեր որակի ու մակարդակի խնդիրներ են*: Հայերիս մեծամասնության մոտ  հարևանների հանդեպ վախը հանգեցրել է այս պարզ իրողության թյուրըմբռնմանը և մենք կարծում ենք որ ռեգիոնում  ռուսական շահերը  համընկնում են Հայաստանի շահերին: Դա բացարձակապես անհիմն վստահություն է, քանի որ դինամիկ տրամաբանությունից զուրկ է: 
Ռուսաստանը բազմաշերտ հարաբերությունների մեջ է բազմաթիվ պետությունների, հետ և հաշվի է նստում բազմաթիվ ուժերի և ֆակտորների հետ: 100 տարի առաջ ցարական ռուսատանը մեր հողերի հաշվին չերեզ թուրքեր, վրացիներին բաթում տվեց, Հետո Ստալինը Ղարաբաղ ու  նախիջևան:
Մեր ֆիզիկական պոտենցիալներով մենք միշտ էլ բոլորի ձեռքին մանրադրամ ենք եղել, - ինչ որ մի արտաքին գործարքի սդաչի
Հետևաբար այդ կարգավիճակից դուրս գալու համար հարաբերությունների քաղաքական սթափ գնահատական է պետք: Հայաստանը այլևս այնքան փոքր է, որ կիսվելու, ավելի մանրանալու տեղ չունի: Հետագա սդաչի լինելը, դա պետականության կորուստն է: Եվ պետք չի փայփայել այն միտքը, թե ռուսները հայակական պետությունն են պահելու: Նրանք կպահեն կազարմա, ֆորպեստ, բայց ոչ պետություն: Եվ հիմա հենց դա էլ անում են: 
Արդեն նշել էի, որ Ռուսաստանի Կովկասում  ռեգիոնալ ուժ լինելը մեծ չափով մեզ մոտ ունեցած բազաներով է պայմանավորված: Եթե մենք դրա դիմաց ոչ մի բազար էլ չենք կարողանում անել ապա հարցը ոչ թե ռուսների, այլ մեր մեջ է: Ռուսները տրաքացրին մեր ունեցած միակ-Բալահովիտի ստրատեգիական զինապահեստները, բայց վախեցան մատով կպչեն Ադրբեջանի ու Վրաստանի տասնապատիկ ավել զինամթերքին: 
Մեր քյավթառ ատամները արդեն վաղուց և բոլորն են հաշել: Միայն մեր  հոգեբանության տեր ազգը կարող էր  1,5 միլոնի գենոցիդ մարսել և հետո էլ դաշնակցություն կամ ՀՀԿ պահեր ու նրանց էլ ձայն տար:
Կարծում եմ որ հայերիս ռուսամետ կեցվածքը բուլդոզերով էլ քանդվող չի, այնպես որ մի անհանգստացեք, կայքում եղած էս  մի քանի հոգին որևէ վտանգ չեն ներկայացնում ոչ ռուսատանին, ոչ Կազարմին, ոչ էլ ռուս -հայկական սիրավեպի ջատագովներին: :Ok:

----------

Տրիբուն (12.09.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Պատկերացրու, որ հանկարծ ինչ-որ հրաշքով Հայաստանը դառնում ա աշխարհի ամենաժողովրդավարական ու ամենաարդար երկիրը: Մենք միանգամից կհզորանանք ու կանկախանա՞նք: Չէ, չէ՞: Հայաստանը էլի կմնա նույն՝ արդյունաբերություն չունեցող, քայքայված տնտեսությամբ, չորս հարևաններից երկուսի հետ՝ թշնամական, մեկի հետ էլ՝ բառադի համարբերություններ ունեցող պուճուր-մուճուր երկիրը: Ասածս էս էր: Բայց ժամանակի ընթացքում լեգիտիմ իշխանություն ունեցող նորմալ երկիրը կկարողանա ք@քից դուս գալ, ի տարբերություն «ֆորպոստի»: Բնականաբար, մնացած գրածներիդ հետ համաձայն եմ. այլապես ես ինքս ամեն քայլափոխի «արդարության» ու «ազատության» նման տեսլական բաներ չէի բարբառի :


Հայկո ջան, ի՞նչ խոսք… ժողովրդավարությունը դա մենակ բարոյական կատեգորիա չի, որի մեջ վեհություն, մարդկայնություն ու արդարություն ենք տեսնում։ Ժողովրդավարությունը զարգացում է ապահովում։ Շվեյցարիան օրինակ ի՞նչ ռեսուրսներ ունի, ինչով է ապրում, որ Եվրոմիություն մտնելը Շվեյցարիայի համար ընդհամենը ձևական ֆինտ ու ֆլուշկա է, դրա համար էլ հավես չունի մտնելու։ Ունի քաղաքական ու տնտեսական ամենակայուն համակարգը։ Որովհետև օրենքին այդ երկրում հետևում են շվեցարական ժամացույցների ճշտությամբ։ Այդ երկրում որովհետև մասնագետը *մասնագետ է*։ Հա իհարկե, աշխարհագրական դիրք, բան, իրենք սպիտակ են, էդ սաղ կարևոր է։ Բայց պատկերացրու Շվեյցարիան չունենար լեգիտիմ իշխանություններ։ Ի՞նչ կմնար Շվեյցարիայից։ Այնպես որ՝ ժողովրդավարությու՛ն, գյուղացուն հարկավոր է ցնցել, բանվորին՝ կռտել։ Ասում եմ էլի օդի մեջ, երազում եմ։ :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Ժողովուրդ ջան, գրառման մի հատվածն ընդգծելու համար, կարծում եմ, «բոլդ» տառատեսակի կիրառումը միանգամայն բավարար է: Երբ դրան զուգակցվում է նաև տառաչափի մեծացումը և դա կրկնվում է բոլոր գրառումներում ու մեջբերումներում, ինձ մոտ տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ էկրանիս թանաք ա թափվել, բան ու գործս թողած սկսում եմ պրտել: Հիմա ասածս ինչ ա, էդքան մեծ սև տառեր մի արեք՝ կամ գույնը փոխեք, կամ՝ չափսը, այնպես, որ էջի տեսքը չընկնի: Վերջին մի քանի էջերի գրառումները խմբագրվել են:*

----------

Kuk (11.09.2009)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալատեա, Ձեր հարցը ներքին լարվածություն կամ էլ հեգնանք ունի իր մեջ: 
> Բայց ամեն դեպքում ասեմ, որ բազմաթիվ գրառումներ կան այլ թեմաներում, որտեղ այս հարցը տարբեր կողմերով շոշափվել է: Եթե չեմ սխալվում Տրիբունը, Վիշապը,  հիմնականում նաև ըստ ռեպլիկների Մեֆը, և  մի քանի հոգի էլ  մոտավորապես նույն տեսանկյունից են դիտարկել Հայ-Ռուսական հարաբերությունների հարցը: 
> Կոնկրետ իմ կարծիքով դրանք հիմա միջպետական հարաբերությունների որակ չունեն: Վասալային հարաբերություններ են ի վնաս մեզ: 
> *Ռուսաստանը աշխարհում և ռեգիոնում իր կարգավիճակը հաստատելու և հստակեցնելու  խնդիրներն ունի: Մենք էլ ռեգիոնում որպես պետություն, որպես սուբյեկտ գոյություն ունենալու և հարևանների հետ գոյատևելու:* 
> Սրանք *տարբեր որակի ու մակարդակի խնդիրներ են*: Հայերիս մեծամասնության մոտ  հարևանների հանդեպ վախը հանգեցրել է այս պարզ իրողության թյուրըմբռնմանը և մենք կարծում ենք որ ռեգիոնում  ռուսական շահերը  համընկնում են Հայաստանի շահերին: Դա բացարձակապես անհիմն վստահություն է, քանի որ դինամիկ տրամաբանությունից զուրկ է: 
> Ռուսաստանը բազմաշերտ հարաբերությունների մեջ է բազմաթիվ պետությունների, հետ և հաշվի է նստում բազմաթիվ ուժերի և ֆակտորների հետ: 100 տարի առաջ ցարական ռուսատանը մեր հողերի հաշվին չերեզ թուրքեր, վրացիներին բաթում տվեց, Հետո Ստալինը Ղարաբաղ ու  նախիջևան:
> Մեր ֆիզիկական պոտենցիալներով մենք միշտ էլ բոլորի ձեռքին մանրադրամ ենք եղել, - ինչ որ մի արտաքին գործարքի սդաչի
> Հետևաբար այդ կարգավիճակից դուրս գալու համար հարաբերությունների քաղաքական սթափ գնահատական է պետք: Հայաստանը այլևս այնքան փոքր է, որ կիսվելու, ավելի մանրանալու տեղ չունի: Հետագա սդաչի լինելը, դա պետականության կորուստն է: Եվ պետք չի փայփայել այն միտքը, թե ռուսները հայակական պետությունն են պահելու: Նրանք կպահեն կազարմա, ֆորպեստ, բայց ոչ պետություն: Եվ հիմա հենց դա էլ անում են: 
> Արդեն նշել էի, որ Ռուսաստանի Կովկասում  ռեգիոնալ ուժ լինելը մեծ չափով մեզ մոտ ունեցած բազաներով է պայմանավորված: Եթե մենք դրա դիմաց ոչ մի բազար էլ չենք կարողանում անել ապա հարցը ոչ թե ռուսների, այլ մեր մեջ է: Ռուսները տրաքացրին մեր ունեցած միակ-Բալահովիտի ստրատեգիական զինապահեստները, բայց վախեցան մատով կպչեն Ադրբեջանի ու Վրաստանի տասնապատիկ ավել զինամթերքին: 
> ...


Ձեզ մոտ ամենաքիչը երկու թյուր կարծիք է ձևավորվել, Բիձա  :Smile:  
Նախ, որ ես հեգնում եմ։ 
Իրականում դա իմ գրելաոճն է, որին ծանոթ են շատերը Քաղաքականություն թեմայում։ Խոսքս վաղուցվա մասնակիցների մասին է  :Smile: 
Երկրորդը, որ ես կարող եմ ունենալ ռուսամետ կեցվածք։ Բնավ, հավատացեք։

Պարզապես չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, այդ Ձեր նշած մի քանի հոգու գրառումով ի՞նչն է վերանալու. սովետից մնացած ու արյան մեջ մտած կաշառակերությու՞նը, 
ընկերով, ծանոթով, բլատով հարցեր լուծելու էշ խասիա՞թը, պաշտոնի հանդեպ անհեթեթության հասնող պաշտամու՞նքը...

Դուք ճիշտ եք, Ռուսաստանը, դեռ ամենաառաջին մեզ հետ "հարաբերություններից" սկսած կարողացել է մեր մեջ հավատ ներշնչել, որ մենք ու իրենք նույն բանն են ուզում։
Բայց ո՞վ էր մեղավոր, որ մենք դրան հավատացինք։ Հայերը սեփական ուղեղ չուենի՞ն։ Պատմության մեջ քանի՞ անգամ են ռուսները մեզ քաշել։ Ու դաս չի եղել, չէ՞։
Ռուսն է՞ր դրանում մեղավոր։ Ինչու՞ Հայաստանը հավար ընկած առաջիններց մեկը, եթե ոչ ամենաառաջինը մտավ Սովետի մեջ։ Ստիպող կա՞ր։ Վերջը բոլորն էլ մտնելու էին, չէ՞։

Ասածս այն է, որ միայն ռուսներին մեղադրելը սխալ է։ Մենք պատճառը մեր մեջ պետք է փնտրենք։

Ու ոչ թե նեղացածի պես երես թեքենք ռուսներից, թե դուք ֆու եք ու մեր վրա էլ թքած ունեք, այլ էնքան ազգային թասիբ ունենանք, որ մեր կառավարության էն պաշտոնյային, որը գազը, էլեկտրաէներգիան ու  կապը ծախեց ռուսներին հրապարակում ծառից կախենք, որ հաջորդ ստորագրությունը Երևանի տարածքը հանձնելու տակ չլինի ասենք։

Թե չէ՝ գրառում...հակառուս, արևմտամետ...

----------

Kuk (11.09.2009), Norton (11.09.2009), Բիձա (11.09.2009), Եկվոր (11.09.2009), Տրիբուն (12.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Ու ոչ թե նեղացածի պես երես թեքենք ռուսներից, թե դուք ֆու եք ու մեր վրա էլ թքած ունեք, ա*յլ էնքան ազգային թասիբ ունենանք, որ մեր կառավարության էն պաշտոնյային, որը գազը, էլեկտրաէներգիան ու  կապը ծախեց ռուսներին հրապարակում ծառից կախենք, որ հաջորդ ստորագրությունը Երևանի տարածքը հանձնելու տակ չլինի ասենք*։
> 
> Թե չէ՝ գրառում...հակառուս, արևմտամետ...[/COLOR]


Գալատեա-
Է ունենանք այդ թասիբը, բայց որ չունենք   չխոսենք, թե ինչու չունենք՞ 
Մեր խոսակցության իմաստն էլ հենց էն է, թե 
1- ինչու ծառը որպես գործիք օգտագործող  չկա ու չի էլ գոյանում՞:
2 - ինչու այդպես հարց լուծելու ազգային մոտեցումը առհասարակ չկա՞: 
Առաջին հարցով,  էն 5 հոգին ժամանակին եկան, սխալ -ճիշտ իրենց աչքաչափով, նման մի գործ արեցին ու քաշվեցին:  Մարդկանց մեծ մասն ասեց, վույ աման,- էդ դավաճանները մեր պետականության քոքն էին ուզում տալ:
3-րդ և հետագա զոհերն իհարկե  անմեղ էին և զոհվեցին պարտադրված սցենարի շրջանակներում, բայց առաջին և երկրոդ զոհերի իրացրած «մեծամեծ» գործերին ազգովի ենք տեղյակ և այդ դատաստանին  նրանց մատուցվելը «վույ աման»-ի հետ իրականում կապ  չուներ:
Ինչևէ, եղած- անցած բան է, բայց հետևանքային- ուսուցողական  առումով հոկտեմբերի 27-ը մի նոր, խայտառակ սև էջ դարձավ մեր պատմության մեջ, -«վույ աման»ը դարձնելով միակ, համընդհանուր, անմերժելի ու մեկընդմիշտ: Փաստորեն վարագույրը բացվեց մասշտաբային, վերհայկական տեսարանով և առանց փոքր ինչ անաչառ մեկնաբանվելու փակվեց, դառնալով «վույ աման»: 
10 տարի է անցել,  շատ բան է փոխվել, բազմաթիվ նորանոր արհավիրքներ եկել,  չոքել են  մեր դռանը, բայց վույ ամանը մնացել է  իր պատվավոր տեղում: 
Մինչև հիմա համարյա թե բոլորս ենք վույ ամանի տիրույթում: Եթե որևէ մեկն էլ փորձում է հակառակն ասել, տեղում է շշպռվում: 
*Չեմ կարծում թե ձեր փափագած թասիբը երբևէ  հայտնվի մեր կողմերում: Բա մեր «վույ ամանը» դա տույլ կտա՞*: 

Այժմ գանք «Վույ ամանի» գոյատևման խնդրին: Թե ինչու ենք մենք հենց այդ մտածելակերպի կրողները: Տարբեր առիթներով  կայքում մեր ազգային տարբեր թուլություններ քննարկվել են, բայց մի որակ ունենք, որի մասին կոնկրետ քննարկումների չեմ հանդիպել: Դա տգիտության հարցն է:
Վույ ամանը դա հենց քաղաքական հավաքական տգիտության ամենավառ արտահայտությունն է:
Շատերը շփոթում են տգիտությունը անգրագիտության հետ, որով և նսեմացնում են մեր  այս հիմնարար թուլությունը: 
Անգրագիտությունը դա նորմալ մտքի ուսման պակասն է: 
Տգիտությունը դա աննորմալ միտք է ինքնին: 
Անգրագետը գիտի, որ ինքը անգրագետ է, ձգտում է այն թաքցնել, կամ երբեմն նույնիսկ սովորել, լրացնել, հաղթահարել: 
Տգետը անտեղյակ է իր տգիտությունից և հետևաբար անընդունակ է որևէ սխալ տեսնելու, շտկելու կամ հաղթահարելու: Տգիտին հասկացնելն է անհնար: Նրա դեմ պայքարելն էլ միայն մեջտեղից դուրս քաշել, դեն շպրտելն է, ճակատին դաջելը առ այն, որ սույն անձը տգետ է: 
Առանձին մարդիկ կարող են անկրկնելի տգետներ լինել տարբեր ասպարեզներում, բայց ինչ որ մի հունարի հաշվին վաստակել ու գոյատևել: Բայց *քաղաքական հարցերը չընկալելը, չհասկանալը, ու փոխարենը  վույ-աման դնելը դա հենց մեր ազգային հավաքական քաղաքական համընդհանուր տգիտության շլացուցիչ արտահայտությունն է*:  :Ok: 
Ես տգիտության դեմ դեղատոմս չունեմ, ոչ էլ ուժ ունեմ դրա դեմն առնելու: Դրա համար էլ էստեղ բիձայական ժամանակ եմ անց կացնում /Չուկի ակնըդետ հայացքի ներքո :Tongue: /:
Եթե քո կողքով քայլած կրակների մեջ ծառին որպես հենակետ նայողների  հանդիպել ես, ապա հուսանք որ այլ տեղերում էլ դրանք կհայտնվեն: Իսկ մինչ այդ  համակերպվենք  մեր կայքային բամբասանքներին  և հանդուրժենք միմյանց թուլությունները: :Blush: 

P.S.Խնդրում եմ որ  իմ  այս գնահատականները դիտարկվեն վերացականորեն: Ես  մի գուցե չափազանցված պատկեր եմ ներկայացնում, բայց որևէ մասնավոր անձի ի նկատի չունեմ: 
Ներող եղեք:

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամմեր ջան, ծանր գրառում էր: 
> Հանճարեղորեն մի գրառման մեջ խտացրել ես հայաստանյան բոլոր վախերը ու սարսափի մի այնպիսի տեսարան ես ստեղծել, որը ինչ որ առումով դասական է:
> Մի քանի միամիտ հարց տամ:
> 1-Ինչ ապացույց ունես, որ մարտի մեկը ռուսական օպերացիա էր՞ 
> 2-որ Քոչին կանչել ինստրուկտաժ են արել- Քոչից լավ գլխակեր են՞
> 3- որ կոնկրետ խփողները ռուսներ կամ գործակալ են եղել՞- մեր հաբռգածներին էդքան թերագնահատում ես՞
> 4-Ինչ գիտես, որ ռուսաստանը 10 մարտի մեկ էլ կանի 1000 զոհով: Էս մեր ղռերում մի քանի կազարմա պահելու գինն էդքան բարձր է՞, 
> 5-Մի գուցե գոնե ապրիորի ընդունես, որ ռուսաստանում իշխանությունը բացահայտ հիմարների ձեռքում չէ և նրանք շատ լավ էլ հասկանում են ռեգիոնալ խնդիրները ոչ թե արյամբ, այլ ինտրիգներով լուծելու անհրաժեշտությունը՞
> 6- "Միայն զորքերը հանելուց  հետո" որ ասում ես, փաստորեն ֆիքսում ես, որ Հայաստան ասածը դա ոչ թե պետություն է, այլ տարածք: Այսինք զորքերը կհեռանան յա չէ, ոչ թե կախված է մեզանից, այլ ինչ որ անկապ պատճառներից: Այդ դեպքում ինչու պետք է Ռուսաստանի հեռացումից հետո որևէ երկիր սկսի  Հայաստանը դիտարկել որպես պետություն: Ցանկացած ոչ տկարամիտի համար էլ պարզ կլինի, որ առաջ տարածք էր, հիմա դարձավ վաաբշե  չոլ:
> ...


*Քաղաքականության մեջ կարևորը ձևը չէ, այլ բովանդակությունը:*
Դու իմ գևառման ձևի մեջ ես խորացել հարգելիս և ոչ բովանդակության: Քաղաքական բանավեճի համար միայն չոր փաստերը կամ միայն տրամաբանական վերլուծությունը քիչ են: Ճշմարտությանը մոտենալու համար անհրաժեշտ են և մեկը և մյուսը միաժամանակ:
Չեմ սիրում մեծ գրառումններ անել, բայց ստիպված եմ…
1.	Արդյոք քեզ պետք են ապացույցններ, որ Ուկրաինայի իշխանափոփոխոթյունը դա ԱՄՆ-ի օպերացիան էր? Կամ ինչ է քեզ համար ապացույց? Ասածս հետևյալն է ` ոչ մեկ չի կանգնելու հեռուստացույցով ասի`մասնավորապես Պուտինը, որ ես եմ հրաման տվել ամեն գնով, նույնիսկ գնդակահարությունների միջոցով պահել ռուսական իշխանությունը Հայաստանում: Ինպես  և Բուշը CNN-ով չհայտարարեց, որ Ուկրաինայում հեղափոխությունը մեր օպերացիան էր, որը նպատակը  Ռուսաստանը շրջափակելն է…
Եթե դու ընդունում ես  որ Հայաստանում նախագահական ընտրությունները դա լոկալ խնդիր չէր, որ կար արժեհամակարգի փոփոխման խնդիր, հետևաբար անկախութույան և քաղաքական սուբյեկտ դառնալու խնդիր, ուրեմն հարցդ ուղղակի անիմաստ է…Եթե դու ասում ես որ Հայաստանը ռուսաստանի վասալութունն է Ռ.Ք-ն էլ իրա վասալը ուրեմն հարցդ անիմաստ է: Քանի որ այդ վասալի ցանկացած գործողություն ուղղված է  լինելու այդ վասալությունը պահելը, ցանկացած ռազմաքաղաքական օպերացիա լինելու է  ռուսական: Ազգությունը կապ չունի: Նորից եմ ասում մի խորացիր ձևի մեջ: Ձևը տվյալ դեպքում ղարաբաղցինա, վաղը կարողա լինի երևանցի Լևոնը, բայց բովանդակությունը ռուսական կայսրությունն է և նրա ազդեցությունը ` անազատությունը:
Քո հարցը հարգելիս մոտավորապես այսպիսին է: Կարող ես ապացուցել որ Ռուսաստանը այն երկիրն է, որ հանգիստ չի վերաբերվեր այն հարցին, որ կորցնում է վերջին հենակետին հարավային Կովկասում, քո ասածի պես իր ռեգիոնալ ուժի կարգավիճակը ?? Է պարզ է որ ամեն ինչ էլ անելու է…..
Քաղաքականության հետ անգամ չնչին առնչություն ունեցող մարդը պետք է ուղեղի օրակարգից հանի այս հարցը…
2.	Ներող եղի բայց հարցը  մի քիչ աբսուրդ է:Ամեն դեպքում եթե կա կբացտրեմ:Ուրեմն խնդրի նախանական պայմանները փոխվում են և տեսականորեն Ռ.Ք. դառնում է քաղաքական սուբյեկտ: 
Փաստորեն հարցը հետևյալն է: Կարող էր արդյոք Ռ.Ք. ինքնուրույն մարտի մեկի միջոցով ճնշել Լևոնի ծավալած շարժումը????
Հարցը ինքն վկայում է այն մասին, որ մենք քաղաքական պրոցեսսները կրկին իջեցում և դիտարկում ենք թաղի մակարդակով: Այն որ նա գնաց Մոսկվա դա բոլորին հայտնի է…Եթե ինստրուկտաժ չեն արել ուրեմն Պուտինի հետ սաունա են գնացել, կամ ասենք Պուտինը իրան կանչել էր սուրճ խմելու ու դա ընդհարապես կապ չուներ Հայաստանում տեղի ունեցող պրոցեսսների հետ: Պուտինը էշի ականում քնածա էլի…Քո հարցից սա է հետևում:
Ուրեմն Ռ.Ք.-ն մնամ բան անելուց պետք է կարողանա հիմնավորել շատ լուրջ երկրնների առաջ: Մասնավորապես պետք է աչոտ տա ԱՄՆ-ին: Իսկ ինչու պետք է դա անի կարծում եմ պարզ է: Եթե պարզ չէ ասա կբացատրեմ:
Ուրեմն Ռ.Ք.-ի հիմնավորումը բացի սեփական իշխանությունը պահելը, այսիքն բռնապետ լինելը, ուրիշ հիմնավորում չկա: Իսկ եթե հիմնավորում չկա ինչ են ասում? Ասում են “լավ եմ արել”…Այդ ժամանակ Ռ.Ք.-ին ու հետն էլ նառկոշը ընկերոջը կանչում են ԱՄՆ-ի դեսպանատուն ընենց են դոմփում, որ Քոչի թշի խալը ամոթից պաբեգա անում…
Իրենք մարսեցին մարտի մեկը, քանի որ աչոտ տվող  իրենք չեն…

3.	Իհարկե ունեմ: E-maild հասցեն ասա, հեսա սկան անեմ անուն,ազգանունով ու նկարով ուղարկեմ քեզ Բիձ ջան…
Էլի եմ ասում ազգությունը կապ չունի, այդ հրամանը կարող էր անել նաև Հայաստանի անձնագրով մի անասուն: Դրանք մեր հաբռգածնները չեն…
Բայց ես դա ասում եմ հիմնվելով միտինգի ժամանակ Լևոնի ասածնների վրա, այլ քաղաքական գործիչննրի ասածնների վրա, նախկին ԿԳԲ-իշնիկնների ասածնների վրա: Այն որ ռուս բարձրաստիճան սպաններ էին եկել դա արդեն իսկ վկայում է այն մասին, որ միայն ստեղի ռեսուրսի վրա հիմվելը, վստահելը բավարար չէր…
4.	Սա հո մաթեմատիկայի բաժին չի որ ֆիքսվել ես թվերի վրա: Ես այդ թվերը փոխաբերական իմաստով, օրինակի համար էի ասել..Բայց այս քո հարցը լուրջ ինֆորմացիա է պարունակում: Դա ցույց է տալիս քո իրական մտադրությունները …
10 հոգի զինվոր էր լինեն դա հերիք է:
5.	Լավ էլի…Հասկանաում ես ախր ռուսական կայսրության իդեոլգիան է վախը, արյունը, բռնի ուժով տարածք պահելը…Ինչ ինտրիգ???: Չեչնյան էր ինտրիգ, թե Վրաստանը: 
6.	Ես ընդհարապես նման բան չեմ ասել: Ես խոսել եմ Հայաստանի անկախության և ժողովրդավարության մասին…
7.	Ձաձ դու իրոք մտածում ես Սերժը ինքնթիռ նստել գնալով կարող է ապահովել իր անվտանգությունը, թե էլի ինձ ես ստուգում?
8.	Միանշանակ մենք ենք տուժելու…Իրանք տենց գործարաններ շատ ունեն:Իսկ դու տանը մրսելու ես, մյուս արդյունաբերական և տնտեսական օբյեկտներ են կանգնելու…
9.	Ընդհանուր առմամբ, կարդալով քո մյուս գրառումնները  հասկանում եմ որ մենք այս հարցում այդքան հակասություն չուենք: Ուղղակի իմ գրած վերջին նախադասություն դու հասկացել ճիշտ հակառակը ու դրա վրա կառուցել ես իմ պատկերացումնները:
Այս կետի գրածիտ հետ լրիվ համամիտ եմ ու իմ ամբողջ ասածը հենց սրա մասին է: Բացի մի հարցից…Եթե 90%հասկանաին իրական վտանգը` այդ բազանները չէին լինի:
Իսկ հակաօդային պաշտպանությայն օրինակը բերեցի կոնկրետ դեպքի համար: Այդ դեպքը հնարավոր պատերազմն է ազերինների հետ…Թե չէ համաձայն եմ, որ միֆ են սարքել թե այդ բազանները մեզ պետք են թուրքիայից պաշտպանվելու համար:

Իմ ասածը հետևյլան է: Որպեսզի Հայաստանը բռնի ժողովրդավարացամն ուղին, պետք է ազատվի փտած ռուսական բռապետական ազդեցությունից: Ազատվելու համար պետք է դուրս բերել զորքերը, որովհետև ի վերջո ազդեցության գառանտը բազաներ են : Քանի այդ բազանները Հայաստանում են, էլի եմ ասում ով ուզում է լինի նախագահ չի լինելու անկախություն, չի լինելու ժողովրդավրություն, Հայաստանը չի լիենլու քաղաքան սուբյեկտ և իր ճակատագիր Մոսկավում է որոշվելու, իսկ Հասյատանի նախագահը գնալու է կոֆե եփելու…Իսկ որպեսզի զորքրեը դուրս գան, Հայաստանի քաղաքացինները պետք է դա պահանջեն: Իսկ դրա համար պետք է նախ քաղաքացիներ լինեն: Մեր մեղավորությունը հենց դա է…

----------

Kuk (11.09.2009), Հայկօ (11.09.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Իսկ հակաօդային պաշտպանությայն օրինակը բերեցի կոնկրետ դեպքի համար: Այդ դեպքը հնարավոր պատերազմն է ազերինների հետ…


Rammer ջան, որպես լրացում ասեմ, որ անդրկովկասում մենակ ՀՀ-ում կան С-300 հօպ-եր, իսկ 2007-ին թե 2008-ին կարծեմ 2 С-400 հօպ կայան էլ բերեցին..... ուղղակի ման արի, դրանց գինը նայի... էժան չեն...... հետևաբար ճիշտ ես, որ ուզենան անջատել, ազերների դեմ օդում դիմակայելու բան չենք ունենա.... տխուր ա, չէ...

----------

Rammer (11.09.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Rammer ջան, որպես լրացում ասեմ, որ անդրկովկասում մենակ ՀՀ-ում կան С-300 հօպ-եր, իսկ 2007-ին թե 2008-ին կարծեմ 2 С-400 հօպ կայան էլ բերեցին..... ուղղակի ման արի, դրանց գինը նայի... էժան չեն...... հետևաբար ճիշտ ես, որ ուզենան անջատել, ազերների դեմ օդում դիմակայելու բան չենք ունենա.... տխուր ա, չէ...


Հա Դավ ջան ես այդ ռակուրսով եմ ասում միայն:
Նույնիսկ շատ Եվրոպական երկրներ իրենց չեմ կարողանում թուլյ տալ դա:

----------

davidus (11.09.2009)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Բիձա* (ոչինչ չէ, որ էդպես եմ Ձեզ դիմում  :Smile:  ), ես այնքան էլ համամիտ չեմ, որ էդ թասիբի դրսևորումն անհույս է: 
Ես ինքս եմ տեսել մարդկանց, անհատներից կազմված ժողովրդի, անցյալ տարվա փետրվարյան միտինգներին, որոնք ունեին էդ թասիբը, որովհետև մարդկանց ազգային ինքնագիտակցությունը հասցվել էր այդ մակարդակին: 
Հետո եղավ մարտի մեկը, որը կարող էր ունենալ երկու ազդեցություն` կամ մարդկանց համբերության բաժակը լցնել ու ուղարկել ծառեր ու համապատասխան "կախ ընկնելիքներ" փնտրելու, կամ վախենալ սեփական կյանքի համար ու լռել:  Ստացվեց այնպես, որ երկրորդ սցենարն աշխատեց: 

Պարզվում է սակայն, որ ճիշտ տակտիկայի դեպքում մարդկանց մեջ կարելի է արթնացնել այդ թասիբը, որը մեզանում փոքրացել, մտել է զանազան անտեսանելի տեղեր: Անկապ տեղը չի փոքրացել: Ստիպված է եղել փոքրանալ բազմաթիվ իրենից չկախված պատճառներից ելնելով: Ընդունեք, որ մեր առանց այն էլ դրամատիզմի հակում ունեցող ժողովուրդը շատ կոտրվեց վերջին երկու տասնամյակներում... երկրաշարժ, շրջափակում, պատերազմ, սովի ու ցրտի դեմ պայքարի տարիներ, թաթար-մոնղոլների պերմանենտ արշավանք և այլն:

Առաջիկա հանրահավաքը կարծում եմ հենց դրանով էլ կարևոր է:
Այն քաղաքական ուժը, որ կարողացավ արթնացնել այդ մեր քնած թասիբը, (ընդ որում այդ թասիբով մարդիկ հինգից ավել են ու պատվեր չեն կատարում  :Smile:  ) ամսի տասնութին կրկին կխոսի մարդկանց հետ ու կախված նրանից, թե ինչ կասի` պարզ կլինի ինչ է սպասվում: Գոնե մոտակա ապագայում:
Այդ հանրահավաքին, ի դեպ Ձեր ասած *տգետ* մարդիկ չեն լինելու:  Դա ես Ձեզ հավաստիացնում եմ  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (11.09.2009), Kuk (11.09.2009), murmushka (11.09.2009), Norton (11.09.2009), Rammer (11.09.2009), Tig (12.09.2009), Տրիբուն (12.09.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> *Քաղաքականության մեջ կարևորը ձևը չէ, այլ բովանդակությունը:*


 :Smile:  կներես, բայց սա սովետական մոտեցում է, իսկ սովետը այժմ և հավիտյանս հավիտենից գիտես թե որտեղ է:
Այ օրինակ "հին ու բարի " Անգլիայում այսպես չի, ու ձևը նույն կարևորության վրա է դրված:

----------

Բիձա (11.09.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> կներես, բայց սա սովետական մոտեցում է, իսկ սովետը այժմ և հավիտյանս հավիտենից գիտես թե որտեղ է:
> Այ օրինակ "հին ու բարի " Անգլիայում այսպես չի, ու ձևը նույն կարևորության վրա է դրված:


dvgray ջան  ինչու է սովետական?
Սա կարծեմ Մաքիավելլի "Государь" գրքում եմ հանդիպել, թե ուրիշ տեղ էր: :Think:  
Ձևի փոփոխությունը չի բերում տեսակի, բովանդակության, քաղաքական փիլիսոփայության, ուղղվածության փոփոխության: Այսինքն եթե Հայաստանը գտնվում  է մի այլ բռնապետության ազդեցության տակ, ուզում ես հազար հատ նախագահ փոխի, հազար հոգի մարդ մեռնի, եթե դա բերում է ընդամենը անձի փոփոխության միևնույն է երկրի կյանքում շատ չնչին բան է փոխվում: 
Հիմա Սերժն է, վաղը Վալոդը, միևնույն է դրանից բռնապետության ազդեցություն չի նվազում: Այ որպեսզի փոխվի, պետք է փոխվի ազգի ԿԵՆՍՈՒՆԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ....

----------

Tig (12.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> [B]
> Իմ ասածը հետևյլան է: *Որպեսզի Հայաստանը բռնի ժողովրդավարացամն ուղին, պետք է ազատվի փտած ռուսական բռապետական ազդեցությունից: Ազատվելու համար պետք է դուրս բերել զորքերը, որովհետև ի վերջո ազդեցության գառանտը բազաներ են :* Քանի այդ բազանները Հայաստանում են, էլի եմ ասում ով ուզում է լինի նախագահ չի լինելու անկախություն, չի լինելու ժողովրդավրություն, Հայաստանը չի լիենլու քաղաքան սուբյեկտ և իր ճակատագիր Մոսկավում է որոշվելու, իսկ Հասյատանի նախագահը գնալու է կոֆե եփելու…Իսկ որպեսզի զորքրեը դուրս գան, Հ*այաստանի քաղաքացինները պետք է դա պահանջեն: Իսկ դրա համար պետք է նախ քաղաքացիներ լինեն: Մեր մեղավորությունը հենց դա է*…


Ռամմեր ջան, մենք իհարկե համամիտ ենք տարբեր հարցերում , բայց քո ասած բովանդակային առումով *ինչպես ես տեսնում այդ զորքերի դուրս բերումը*՞:
Մի հատ քնձռոտ օլիգարխ կոչված դեգեներատի  չենք կարողանում կարգի հրավիրել, էդ զորքերի դուրս գալու "*պետք է"*-ն ինչպես ես պատկերացնում՞: Իմ կարծիքով դա առաջնային խնդիր չէ, առաջնայինը  դա ներքին իշխանություն վերցնելն է, պետությունը որպես սուբյեկտ աշխատեցնելն է, այ դրանից հետո միայն զորքերն իրենք իրենց նվագախմբերով դուրս կգան:
Հետևաբար նորից  հայաստանյան ներքին իշխանություն վերցնելու հարցը գալիս  դառնում է հիմնական հարց:
Բայց տրամաբանորեն շարունակելով քո մոտեցումը- ստիպված ենք  նորից փակել շրջանը -նույն  ռուսական ֆակտորով: Այսինքն մենք որ մեկին էլ դնենք, մեկ է ռուսաստանի վասալն է լինելու:
Քո ասածով էս շրջանից դուրս գալու ուղին ես չեմ տեսնում: Քո կարծիքով  ռուս տեր -հայ վասալ կապը կտրող ուղին դա հրապարակ ելած 2 միլիոն հայն է, որոնք այնքան կգոռան, որ եղածները ամոթից գետին կմտնեն: Իմ հույսն էլ այն է, որ մի գուցե ի վերջո ձևավորվեն փոքրիկ խմբեր, որոնք   վասալի հենարան լակոտ լուկուտին կվերացնեն ու վասալն էլ անպաշտպան մնալով ինքնին կսատկի: Տերն էլ սարերի հետևից կհասկանա, որ ում էլ կարգեց վասալ, ինքնուրույն է սատկելու: 
*Իմ ասածը տեռոր չի, իմ ասածը վասալի հենարանի վերացումն է: Դա քաղաքացիական փոքր խմբերի գոյացում է, որն ի տարբերություն 2 միլոնի քաղաքացու վերածվելու պրոցեսի, տեսականորեն հնարավոր է*: 
Բացի այդ, փաստորեն *դու  հայկական վասալին որպես ֆակտոր չես տենում, իսկ ես տեսնում եմ:* Սա  մեր տեսական տարբերությունն է, որից  էլ գալիս է մեթոդական մոտեցումների  տարբերությունը, որը և հենց մեր  վեճերի առանցքն է:  :Smile:

----------

Rammer (11.09.2009), Tig (12.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Սեպտեմբերի 18-ին տեղի է ունենալու Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կազմակերպված հանրահավաքը:
> 
> Այն, ըստ Կոնգրեսի համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանի,  «ազդարարելու է բռնապետության դեմ մղվող համաժողովրդական պայքարի նոր ալիքի սկիզբը այնպիսի ժամանակաշրջանում, որ կարող է բախտորոշ նշանակություն ունենա հայ ժողովրդի եւ պետության համար»:
> 
> Ըստ նրա' հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորոման եւ սահմանի բացման մասին հավաստիացումները այդ արձանագրություններում արժեզրկվում են Թուրքիայի կողմից պարտադրված անընդունելի դրույթների ընդգրկումով, ինչն ապացուցում է, որ Հայաստանը ընդունել է Թուրքիայի նախապայմանները:
> 
> «Ակնհայտ է, թե ինչ է շահում Թուրքիան պատմական հարցերի միջկառավարական հանձնաժողովի հաստատումով: Պատմական փաստերի շուրջ հայ-թուրքական երկխոսության հաստատման պատճառաբանությամբ այսուհետեւ կդադարեցվի Հայոց ցեղասպանության միջազգային ճանաչման գործընթացը, թուրք-ամերիկյան հարաբերություններում հարթվում է լարվածություն առաջացնող կնճիռը: Հայաստանը սակայն, Հայոց ցեղասպանության ուրացման անընդունելի գնով անգամ, ստանում է միայն թղթի վրա խոստումներ սահմանը բացելու մասին: Ավելին, եթե առաջ Թուրքիան կարող էր բացել սահմանը կառավարության որոշումով, արձանագրությունների ընդունման հետեւանքով դա հնարավոր կլինի միայն Թուրքիայի խորհրդարանի կողմից արձանագրությունների վավերացման դեպքում: Սա թույլ է տալիս Թուրքիայի կառավարությանը ձեւականորեն ցուցադրել իր կառուցողականությունը հայ-թուրքական կարգավորման գործում, այն Ղարաբաղի խնդրի լուծումով պայմանավորելու առաքելությունը դնելով խորհրդարանի վրա:
> 
> Ռեժիմը տեղի է տվել նաեւ Թուրքիայի կողմից ներկայացված մեկ այլ նախապայմանի կատարման պահանջին. աննախադեպ երկկողմանի հատուկ պայմանգրով սահմանների անձեռնմխելիության եւ տարածքային ամբողջականության ճանաչմանը, մինչդեռ մի կողմից՝ Հայաստանը նման հավելյալ քայլի դիմելու կարիք չուներ, քանի որ անդամակցելով ՄԱԿ-ին եւ ԵԱՀԿ-ին ընդունել է միջազգային իրավունքի այդ հիմնարար սկզբունքները, եւ, մյուս կողմից, չգիտես ինչու, արձանագրություններում հիշատակված չէ միջազգային իրավունքի մեկ այլ հիմնարար սկզբունք՝ ազգերի ինքնորոշման իրավունքը:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------

Kuk (11.09.2009), murmushka (11.09.2009), Norton (11.09.2009), Rammer (11.09.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Այսինքն մենք որ մեկին էլ դնենք, մեկ է ռուսաստանի վասալն է լինելու:


Անկեղծ եմ ասում ես շատ ուրախ եմ եթե ես կարողացա դա համոզել քեզ, կամ դու ի սկզբանե այդ կարծիքին էիր...

Այն հարցը ինչ դու տվեցիր, որ ում էլ փոխենք ՀԻՄԱ, ռուսական վասալն է լինելու ու դա փակ շղթա է, ես տվել եմ Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանին, քանի որ ինչ ասեցի դա ինքն էր բացատրել:
Նրա պատասխանը մոտավորապես  հետևյալն էր, նա ով կարողացավ առանց ցնցումների այդ հարցը լուծի ես նրան նախագահ կընտրեմ, հենց հիմա կզիջեմ իմ տեղը ու իմ ամբողջ ինտելեկտը կդնեմ նրա տրամադրության տակ: Որ երիտասարդը, քաղաքական գործիչը կարողացավ ռեալ սցենար առաջարկել Հայաստանը ռուսասկան ազդեցությունից դուրս բերել, հատուկ նշում եմ, առանց մեծ ցնցումնների և կորուստնների անկախացնել, նա արժանի է դառնալ ՀՀ նախագահ...Գնացեք մտածեք:
Այդ "գնացեք մտածեք" մինչև հիմա աչքիս առաջ է...
Ես հետո հարցս շարունակում եմ,  իսկ դուք ունեք նման սցենար: Հասկանալի պատճառններով ինքը չպատսախանեց, բայց գլխով բացասկան պատասխան տվեց: Հետո այլ կոնգրեսականներ, որոնք ևս մասնակցում են պայքարի մարտավարության մշակմանը բացատրեցին այդ մեխանիզմը, որով հնարավոր է ազատվել այդ ազդեցությունից: 
Բայց դա էլի երկար պետք է գրեմ Բիձ ջան, եթե ցանկություն ունես հանդիպենք զրուցենք այս հարցով...

Մի բան ավելացնեմ միայն, որ խորանում ես Լևոնի մտածած ամբողջ պայքարի պրոցեսի մեջ ուղղակի բացի հիացմունքից ուրիշ զգացում չկա: Եթե իրոք հաշվարկնները իրականացան, այդ մարդու արձանը պետք է դրվի: Ուղղակի հանճարեղ է խաղում: Մասնավորպես հիմա, որ թվում է թե պայքարը մարել է, բայց իրականում լրիվ հակառակը:

----------

Kuk (11.09.2009), Հայկօ (11.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

Լրացում
Տեր-վասալ կապը առահասրակ 2 սույեկտների հարաբերություն է: Անկախ նրանից, թե մեկն ինչքան է կզած մյուսի դեմ, միևնույն է, վասալը սուբյեկտային ինքնությունություն ունի:
Կան 2 ծայրահեղ վիճակներ, որոնցից դեն հարաբերությունները դադարում են  այդպիսին լինելու: 
1- դա վասալի ընբոստությունն է, չենթարկվելը, նույնիսկ պատերազմով վասալությունից դուրս գալն է:
2- դա վասալի այնքան քռչոտանալն է, որ դադարում է ինքնուրույն սուբյեկտ լինելուց և վեր է ածվում տեղական փալասի, իսկ երկիրն էլ տարածքի:
Այս 2 վիճակների վառ պատկերը դրանք Վրաստանն ու Հայաստանն են:
Հիմա դու էդ մեր ներքին քռչին այնքան մեծ ուժ ես վերագրում, որ ինքն էլ է դրանից զարմացած, ու  իրեն տղա հռչակած, փքված ման է գալիս:
Ծիծաղելի է, քռչին 2 միլոնով խելք հասկացնելու քո հաստատակամությունը, այն էլ այն դեպքում, որ քռչի այդ մի տեղի համար հետևից  առնվազն մի 1,5 միլիոն անձնապես սպասող կա: :Bad:

----------


## Rammer

> Ծիծաղելի է, քռչին 2 միլոնով խելք հասկացնելու քո հաստատակամությունը, այն էլ այն դեպքում, որ քռչի այդ մի տեղի համար հետևից առնվազն մի 1,5 միլիոն անձնապես սպասող կա:


Բիձա ջան ինչքան ես սիրում թվերի վրա ֆիքսվել... :Smile: 
Չէ լավ իրականում ավելի քիչ մարդ է պետք: Չնայած այն մեխանիզմի համար, որի մասին ասում էի, կամ ավելի ճիշտ մեխանիզմնները, զուտ մարդկային ռեսուսրը բավական է...Բայց շատ ուրիշ ֆակտորններ կան:

----------


## Բիձա

> Մի բան ավելացնեմ միայն, *որ խորանում ես Լևոնի մտածած ամբողջ պայքարի պրոցեսի մեջ ուղղակի բացի հիացմունքից ուրիշ զգացում չկա*: Եթե իրոք հաշվարկնները իրականացան, այդ մարդու արձանը պետք է դրվի: Ուղղակի հանճարեղ է խաղում: Մասնավորպես հիմա, որ թվում է թե պայքարը մարել է, բայց իրականում լրիվ հակառակը:


Եթե քաղաքականության մեջ  նոր դեմքի երևալու  առաջին մի քանի օրերին հիացմունք հնարավոր է: հետագայում այն պետք է փոխարինվի սառը դատողությամբ:
Իմ հիացմունքն էլ երկար էր տևել- մինչև  89 թվի հունիսը, երբ բանտից հետո ղարաբաղը դարձավ նաիրիտ փակել: :Ok:

----------

Tig (12.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> *Ամեն օր' հանրահավաք*
> 
> 
> Երևանի քաղաքապետարանն ի գիտություն  Է ընդունել Արտակ Զեյնալյանի' սեպտեմբերի 19-ին, 20-ին, 22-ին, 23-ին և 24-ին Մատենադարանին հարող տարածքում զանգվածային հրապարակային միջոցառումներ անցկացնելու մասին  իրազեկումները:
> 
> «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցության քաղաքական խորհրդի անդամ Արտակ Զեյնալյանը սեպտեմբերի 8-ին Երևանի քաղաքապետարան է ներկայացրել իրազեկումներ սեպտեմբերի 19-ին, 20-ին, 21-ին, 22-ին, 23-ին և 24-ին   զանգվածային հրապարակային միջոցառումներ անցկացնելու մասին:
> 
> Ըստ իրազեկումների' նախատեսվում է  զանգվածային հրապարակային միջոցառումներ անցկացնել Մատենադարանին հարող տարածքում, որոնք կմեկնարկեն հանրահավաքով և կավարտվեն երթով:
> 
> ...


Ա1+

Ասեմ, որ Սեպտեմբերի 21-ի միտինգը չեն արտոնել, որտև միասիններն են ուզում ինչ որ երթ անեն :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (11.09.2009), murmushka (11.09.2009), Norton (11.09.2009), Աբելյան (11.09.2009), Հայկօ (11.09.2009), Տրիբուն (12.09.2009)

----------


## murmushka

> Ամեն օր' հանրահավաք


սա էլ ասեմ ու ռադս քաշեմ օդանավակայան
բա որ ասում էի
աշուն է գալու, ... լավ է լինելու :Wink:  ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ, որովհետև արդեն ՀԱՂԹԵԼ ԵՆՔ

----------

Kuk (11.09.2009), Norton (11.09.2009), Հայկօ (11.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Էսօր Մաշտոցի պողոտայով քայլում էի, ՀԻՄԱ-ի երիտասարդներին հանդիպեցի, թռուցիկներով իրազեկում էին հանրահավաքի մասին :Victory:

----------


## Աբելյան

միասիններին կտշենք ըտուց
բայց ափսոս շուրջօրյա չեն

----------

Kuk (11.09.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ամեն օր' հանրահավաք
> 
> 
> Երևանի քաղաքապետարանն ի գիտություն Է ընդունել Արտակ Զեյնալյանի' սեպտեմբերի 19-ին, 20-ին, 22-ին, 23-ին և 24-ին Մատենադարանին հարող տարածքում զանգվածային հրապարակային միջոցառումներ անցկացնելու մասին իրազեկումները:


Հանրահավաքները դառնում են ինստիտուտ: Մնում է քաղաքափեդարանն իր միջոցներով նաև գովազդի դրանք ու ուսուցիչ, բժիշկ, բյուջետային աշխատողներին զոռով ուղարկի հանրահավաքներին մասնակցելու:

----------


## Chuk

Պարզապես տեղեկացնեմ, որ ՀԱԿ կողմից չկա որևէ պաշտոնական արձագանք, որ այդ օրերին հանրահավաքներ են լինելու: Հանրահավաք հրավիրված է սեպտեմբերի 18-ին, օրակարգը ներկայացված է թռուցիկներում:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է մյուս օրերին, ապա այդ օրերին հանրահավաք անցկացնելու հայտ է ներկայացրել «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցությունից Արտակ Զեյնալյանը, իսկ հայտերն ի գիտություն ընդունվելու հաջորդ օրը Լևոն Զուրաբյանը եթե չեմ սխալվում ՀԺ-ի լրագրողին հարցին ի պատասխան ասել էր, որ իրենք այդ հայտերի հետ կապ չունեն: Բացառված չի, որ «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցությունը առանձին հանրահավաք է ուզում անցկացնել, կամ էլ այլ խնդիր է: Ենթադրում եմ, որ պատմության մանրամասները կիմանանք մինչև սեպտեմբերի 18-ը, իսկ ավելի հավանական է, որ վաղը:

----------


## Norton

_Ինչպես գիտենք վաղը տեղի կունենա ՀԱԿ հանրահավքը:
Առաջարկում եմ միասին գնալ, ովքեր ցանկանում էն, թող թեմայում գրեն կամ ՊՄ կապնվեն ինձ հետ:
Բոլոր նարնց ովքեր մտահոգվում էն հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների ու ղարաբաղյան խնդրի վերջին զարգացումներով և առաջարկում եմ ներկա գտնվել:_

----------

Chuk (17.09.2009), Kuk (17.09.2009), Mephistopheles (18.09.2009), Rammer (18.09.2009), Տրիբուն (17.09.2009)

----------


## Norton

*Բոլոր նրանք ովքեր կցանկան գալ, առաջարկում եմ ժամը 17.30-ին լինել , Կորյուն փողոցի վրա գտնվող Ցիտադել բիզնես կենտրոնի դիմաց, որտեղից միասին կգնանք հանրահավաքին:
Կարծում եմ խոսելու ժամանակը անցել է, ժամանակն է գործել:* :Wink:

----------

Kuk (18.09.2009)

----------


## Norton

*Տրանսպորտ չկա*



> Մարզերից Երեւան եկող երթուղային տաքսիներն ու ավտոբուսներն այսօր կրկին մեկօրյա պարապուրդի են մատնվել:
> 
>  Պատճառը այսօր կայանալիք Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի հանրահավաքն է: Չեն աշխատում Կոտայքի մարզից, մասնավորապես' Աբովյանից, Բյուրեղավանից, Արզնիից Երեւան եկող երթուղային տաքսիները: Իսկ ոււղեւորները ստիպված են  Երեւան հասնելու համար տաքսի պատվիրել: Բյուրեղավան քաղաքից աշխատանքի եկող «Ա1+»-ի աշխատակիցը պատմեց, որ ինքը ստիպված է եղել տաքսիով հասնել Երեւան:
> 
> Մեր ունեցած տեղեկություններով' Արզնի գյուղի մոտ  կանգնած  ոստիկանները ճանապարհից հետ են ուղարկել  Բյուրեղավանի ուսանողական  ավտոբուսը:
> 
> Ի դեպ, ոստիկանական մեքենաներ կային կանգնած նաեւ Երեւան- Ձորաղբյուր ճանապարհին: Հրազդան քաղաքը նույնպես շրջապատված է ոստիկաններով: Ինչպես «Ա1+»-ին տեղեկացրեց վանատուրցի Արշավիր Բոզինյանը, առավոտյան ժամը 9-ից բոլոր ճանապարհները փակ են: Նրա խոսքերով' վանատուրցիները մի մասը դեռ երեկ է եկել Երեւան, «քանի որ լավ ծանոթ են  այս իշխանությունների գործելաոճին»:
> 
> Նշենք, որ այսօր ժամը 18.00-ին Մատենադարանի մոտ  նախատեսված է Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի   հանրահավաքը եւ երթը, որն արտոնված է Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանի կողմից:


Ա1+
Մեղք էն :LOL: 
Հեսա դաշնակները կասեն, ճամփեքը փակել էն, որ մարդիկ իրենց հացադուլին չգան ու հետո կշեշտեն, որ դա ապացուցումա, որ իրենք էն իրական ընդդիմություն, սաշիկը վկա :Hands Up:

----------

Kuk (18.09.2009), snow (18.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Այսօրվա կայանալիք հանրահավաքին, ինչպես միշտ, ամենաերկար ելույթը լինելու է  ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր- Պետրոսյանինը: Ինչպես «Ա1+»-ին փոխանցեց Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչ Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանը, Լեւոն Տեր- Պետրոսյանը հանգամանորեն   անդրադառնալու է վերջին զարգացումներին, մասնավորապես հայ-թուրքական արձանագրություններին, դրա ազդեցությանը Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության վրա եւ հատուկ շեշտ է դրվելու ներքաղաքական զարգացումներին, քաղբանտարկյալների շուրջ ստեղծված իրավիճակին:
> 
> «Կարծում եմ, որ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նոր  շեշտադրումներ կանի հայ-թուրքական բանակցությունների արդյունքում նախաստորագրված այս արձանագրությունների վերաբերյալ: Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը 2 հայտարարություն է արել  այս կապակցությամբ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ Լեւոն Տեր- Պետրոսյանը կբացի այդ հայտարարությունները եւ մատչելի կերպով կներկայացնի հանրությանը, թե մենք ինչ ենք մտածում եւ ի՞նչ ծրագրեր ունենք նման վտանգավոր զարգացումների դեմը առնելու համար»- ասում է Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանը:
> 
>    Նրա խոսքերով' այսօրվա հանրահավաքին շատ հետաքրքիր զեկույցներ են   լինելու: Կարապետյանը  կարծում է, որ  մոտ 5 ելույթ կլինի:  Հանրահավաքում ելույթ կունենան նաեւ  Հայաստանի ժողովրդական կուսակցության  նախագահ Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը եւ  «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցության նախագահ Արամ Սարգսյանը:
> 
>     Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հայ- թուրքական բանակցությունների նախաստորագրված արձանագրություններին, ապա  Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանի  խոսքերով,   սա պարտադրված փաստաթուղթ է. «Սա թուրքական փաստաթուղթ է, թուրքական շահերը արտացոլող փաստաթուղթ: Դրա վկայությունը կա գրեթե բոլոր կետերում, բոլոր տողերում, եւ կարծում եմ, որ մեր դիվանագիտությունը ընդհանրապես չպետք է թույլ տար, որպեսզի նման խոցելի փաստաթուղթ առհասարակ լույս տեսներ եւ մանավանդ նախաստորագրվեր մեր կողմից»,- ասում է նա:
> 
>   Իսկ ինչպե՞ս եք գնահատում Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերն ուսումնասիրող ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովի զեկույցը' հարցին, Կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչն   ասաց, որ մարտի 1-ի գործերով վստահելի  հետաքննություն չի արվել.  «Մենք մշտապես ասել ենք, որ այդ հանձնաժողովը  համարում ենք կոծկման, պարտակման հանձնաժողով եւ զեկույցը ցույց տվեց, որ այն բազմաթիվ հարցերը, որ Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսը եւ  Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանը, բարձրացրել էին  չկային պատասխաններ»:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Chuk

Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթը 2009թ. սեպտեմբերի 18-ի հանրահավաքին.

*Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ,*
Ուղիղ երկուսուկես ամիս է անցել Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի գումարած նախորդ հանրահավաքից, եւ այդ ժամանակահատվածում մեր երկրում դրական առումով գրեթե ոչինչ չի փոխվել։ Դժվար է մատնացույց անել ներքին թե արտաքին քաղաքականության որեւէ բնագավառ, որում եթե ոչ իսկ շոշափելի նվաճում, ապա թեկուզ չնչին առաջընթաց արձանագրված լինի։ Ընդհակառակը, ամենուրեք մենք ականատեսն ենք ավազակապետական համակարգին բնորոշ արատավոր երեւույթների խորացման, պետության կատարյալ քրեականացման եւ երկրի առջեւ կանգնած խնդիրների էլ ավելի բարդացման։

*Տնտեսություն*

Թե ինչ է կատարվում տնտեսության բնագավառում, հայտնի է բոլորին։ Չնայած Հայաստանին տրամադրված հսկայական միջազգային վարկերին ու կառավարության ձեռնարկած հակաճգնաժամային միջոցառումներին, տնտեսությունը ինչպես գահա­վի­ժում էր, այնպես էլ շարունակում է գահավիժել, այն էլ՝ ավելի արագացված տեմպերով։ Դրա ամենապերճախոս վկայությունն է նախորդ տարվա համապատաս­խան ամիսների համեմատ ընթացիկ տարվա տնտեսական անկման դինամիկան. հունվար-ապրիլ՝ 9.3%, հունվար-մայիս՝ 15.7%, հունվար-հունիս՝ 16.3%, հունվար­­-հուլիս՝ 18.5%։ Եթե սրան գու­մա­րենք նաեւ արտաքին առեւտրի, մանավանդ արտահանման ծավալների շարու­նակ­վող կրճատումը, կապիտալի չդադարող արտահանումը, արտասահմանյան ներդրում­ների եւ բյուջեի հարկային եկամուտների անընդհատ նվազումը, ապա Հայաստանի տնտեսական վիճակի գնահատման այլ չափանիշ փնտրելու կարիք չի լինի։

Էլ որտեղ, եթե ոչ նշված մակրոտնտեսական ցուցանիշներում պետք է արտացոլ­վեր միջազգային վարկերի եւ կառավարության հակաճգնաժամային միջոցառումների արդյունավետությունը, ինչը, սակայն, իսպառ բացակայում է։ Իսկ սա նշանակում է, որ կա՛մ կառավարության հակաճգնաժամային միջոցառումները իրավիճակին համարժեք չեն, կա՛մ արտերկրից փոխառված ֆինանսական միջոցները ճիշտ չեն օգտագործվում, կա՛մ էլ՝ դրանք պարզապես մսխվում են։ Մի բան ակնհայտ է, որ այդ միջոցներից հա­մար­յա ոչինչ չի հասնում արդյունաբերողներին, մանր ու միջին բիզնեսին եւ գյու­ղա­տնտեսությանը, որոնց խթանման հետ է կապված, առաջին հերթին, երկրի տնտեսու­թյան վերականգնման ու զարգացման հույսը։ Ամենաողբալի վիճակում են հայտնվել մանավանդ մանր ու միջին ձեռնարկատերերը, որոնք մի կողմից ենթարկվում են անխնա հարկային կամայականությունների, մյուս կողմից՝ բարձր տոկոսադրույքների պատճառով զրկված են վարկեր ձեռքբերելու հնարավորությունից, իսկ երրորդ կողմից՝ խեղդվում են ապօրինի մաքսային արտոնություններով օժտված մենաշնորհային ընկերությունների մրցակցությունից։ Հրատապ միջոցներ ձեռք չառնելու պարագայում մանր ու միջին ձեռնարկատիրությունը մեկ տարի հետո պարզապես կդադարի գոյու­թյուն ունենալ, եւ երկրի ողջ տնտեսությունը կհայտնվի մոնոպոլիաների, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ, քրեաօլիգարխիկ համակարգի ձեռքում։

Իսկ ճգնաժամի խորացմանն ու սոցիալական դրության վատթարացմանը զուգ­ըն­թաց, առաջիկա ձմռանը ժողովուրդը կզգա նաեւ գազի ու էլեկտրաէներգիայի թանկաց­ման հետեւանքով իր վրա ընկած լրացուցիչ բեռի ծանրությունը։ Հետեւաբար, ստեղծված իրավիճակում կառավարության գործունեությունն այլ կերպ, քան ոչ արհես­տա­վարժ, կամ հանցավոր, կամ էլ՝ անմեղսունակ, չի կարելի համարել։ Ընդ որում, խնդիրն ամե­նեւին անձերին չի վերաբերում, որովհետեւ նրանց փոփոխությունն անզոր է որեւէ կերպ ազդելու իրականության վրա։ Քոչարյանի եւ Սարգսյանի ձեւավորած ավազա­կա­պե­տա­կան համակարգում այլ տիպի ու որակի կառավարություն չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ։ Անդրանիկ Մարգարյանի, Սերժ Սարգսյանի եւ Տիգրան Սարգսյանի գլխա­վո­րած կառա­վարություններն էությամբ իրարից ոչնչով չեն տարբերվում։ Եթե Սերժ Սարգս­յանը շարունակի զբաղեցնել նախագահի աթոռը, հաջորդ կառավարությու­նը եւս նրանցից ոչնչով չի տարբերվելու։ Այնպես որ, անիմաստ է որեւէ հույս կապել վարչապետի եւ կառավարության հնարավոր փոփոխության հետ, ինչի մասին խոսակցությունները վերջերս հաճախակի են դարձել։ Դա, իհարկե, բացառված չէ, քանի որ Սերժ Սարգսյա­նին ինչ-որ պահի անպայման քավության նոխազ պետք է գալու։ Բայց այդ առթիվ ո՛չ պետք է ուրախանալ, ո՛չ էլ տխրել, քանի որ, ինչպես ասացի, դրանից ոչինչ չի փոխվելու։

Կարող է թվալ, թե ես մռայլ գույներով եմ ներկայացնում Հայաստանի տնտեսական վիճակը։ Հավատացնում եմ՝ իրականությունը շատ ավելի մռայլ է, քան իմ ներկայաց­րածը։ Պատահական չէ, որ Ա1+ գործակալության անցկացրած սոցիոլոգիական հար­ցում­ների համաձայն՝ հարցվածների 83%-ը դժգոհ է Հայաստանի իշխանություններից, իսկ 58%-ը պատրաստ է մշտական բնակություն հաստատել արտասահմանում։ Ես ո՛չ աղետ եմ գուժում, ո՛չ էլ ուզում եմ հուսահատություն սերմանել։ Բայց չեմ կարող նաեւ ճշմարտությունը թաքցնել, քանի որ դա անհարիր է թե՛ իմ, թե՛ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի սկզբունքներին։ Մեր ուժը եւ միակ զենքը ճշմարտությունն է, այլապես ժողովուրդը շուրջ երկու տարի չէր գա մեր ետեւից։ Որեւէ շեղում այս ճանապարհից՝ մեզ չի ներվի, եւ ժողովուրդը երես կթեքի մեզանից։ Բարոյական լինելուց բացի, ճշմարտությունը նաեւ քաղաքական կատեգորիա է, որովհետեւ այն չի կարող վերջիվերջո չհաղթանակել։


*Ժողովրդավարություն եւ օրինականություն*

Տնտեսականից ավելի անմխիթար վիճակում է շարունակում մնալ ժողովրդավա­րության եւ օրինականության բնագավառը՝ ավելի անմխիթար բացառապես այն պատ­ճա­ռով, որ վերջինս, ի տարբերություն տնտեսության, կախված է միայնումիայն իշխա­նու­թյուն­ների կամքից։ Ոչ թե օբյեկտիվ հանգամանքները, այլ իշխանություններն իրենք են որո­շել, որ Հայաստանում օրինական ընտրություններ չպետք է անցկացվեն, որ ընդ­դի­մու­թյուն չպետք է գոյություն ունենա, որ այլախոհությունը տեղ չպետք է գտնի տեղե­կատվության էլեկտրոնային միջոցներում, որ ոչ ոք չպետք է համարձակվի մասնակցել հանրահավաքների, երթերի ու բողոքի ցույցերի, որ այս երեւույթները չհանդուրժողներն ու դրանց դեմ ըմբոստացողները պետք է ենթարկվեն հարկային ու ոստիկանական տե­ռորի, հեռացվեն աշխատանքից կամ հայտնվեն զնդաններում, իսկ իրական հանցագործ­ները՝ ավազակապետության հենարանը հանդիսացող քրեական հեղինակությունները, կաշառակեր պաշտոնյաները, հարկերից խուսափող խոշոր ձեռնարկատերերը, պաշտո­նատար անձանց եւ օլիգարխների ձեռքի տակ գործող զինված բանդաները, մարդա­սպաններն ու խուլիգանները պետք է զերծ մնան պատասխանատվությունից, ինչի վկա­յությունն են համարյա բոլոր աղմկոտ սպանությունների, կողոպուտների, ներիշխանա­կան հաշվեհարդարների կանոնավոր պարտակումները։

Այս ամենի մասին այնքան է խոսվել ու գրվել, որ չարժե դրա վրա առանձնապես ծանրանալ։ Սակայն չեմ կարող շրջանցել հետեւյալ երկու կոնկրետ իրողությունները, որոնք էական նշանակություն ունեն երկրի բարոյահոգեբանական մթնոլորտի պայմա­նավոր­ման, հետեւաբար, հույժ հրատապ քաղաքական բովանդակության առումով.

1. Հայ ժողովրդի ամենաարժանավոր զավակներից 19-ը դեռեւս շարունակում է մնալ բանտերում։ Նրանց ներկայացված են նույն շինծու մեղադրանքները, որոնցով դատապարտված էին համաներմամբ ազատ արձակված մնացյալ քաղբանտարկյալնե­րը։ Ի՞նչն է, արդ, պատճառը, որ նույն մեղադրանքներով ամբաստանված մարդկանցից ոմանց վրա տարածվեց համաներումը, իսկ մյուսների վրա՝ ոչ։ Պատճառներից մեկը ես նշել եմ իմ նախորդ ելույթներից մեկում. դա Սերժ Սարգսյանի քինախնդրությունն է, իշխանություն բանեցնելուց ու ցավ պատճառելուց ստացած հաճույքը, մեծահոգի գործ կատարելու անընդունակությունը, եթե կուզեք՝ սադիզմը։

Սակայն եթե այս պատճառը նողկալի է մարդկային առումով, մանավանդ պետական այրի պարագայում, ապա մյուսն ավելի նենգ ու դավադրական է քաղաքական տեսակետից։ Տասնինը հոգին պատանդ են պահվում Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության մոտալուտ հանգուցալուծման առթիվ սպասվող ժողովրդական հուզումները զսպելու կամ նվազեցնելու նկատառու­մով։ Վարչախմբին թվում է, թե եթե վերջիններս մնան բան­տերում, մարդիկ կզգուշանան մասնակցել բողոքի ցույցերին՝ նրանց բախտին չարժանա­նա­լու համար։ Ավելորդ է նշել, իհարկե, որ սա սին հույս է, քանի որ, երբ քաղբանտարկյալներն անգամ շատ ավելի բազմաթիվ էին, միեւնույն է, այդ հանգամանքը չվախեցրեց մարդկանց, որոնք մեկուկես տարի շարունակ չլքեցին պայքարի առաջին գիծը։

Ինքնըստինքյան հասկանալի է, որ քանի դեռ վերջին քաղբանտարկյալը տուն չի վերադարձել, խնդիրը, ինչպես նախկի­նում, մնալու է Կոնգրեսի եւ Համաժողովրդական շարժման գլխավոր առաջնահերթու­թյուն­ներից մեկը։ Քաղբանտարկյալների անհապաղ ազատ արձակումը բխում է թե՛ հասարակության, թե՛ պետության, եւ թե՛ Ղարաբաղի շահերից՝ մանավանդ եթե նկատի ունենանք, որ նրանցից շատերը Ղարաբաղյան ազատամարտի մասնակիցներ ու հերոս­ներ են։ Ուստի իշխանությունների հապաղումն այս հարցում ոչ միայն հակարդյունա­վետ է, այլեւ քաղաքականապես անհեռատես ու վտանգավոր, եթե չասենք՝ դավաճանա­կան։

2. Մյուս ցավոտ, բայց չլուծված խնդիրը մնում է մարտի 1-ի ոճրագործության լիակա­տար բացահայտումը եւ նրա բուն պատասխանատուների նկատմամբ արդարադա­տու­թյան իրականացումը։ Պատրանքներ չպետք է փայփայել. հակառակ հասարակա­կան պահանջին ու միջազգային հանրության ճնշումներին, ներկա իշխանությունների օրոք, ինչպես հոկտեմբերի 27-ի պարագայում, այս ոճրագործությունը չի բացահայտվե­լու եւ իրական հանցագործները պատասխանատվության չեն ենթարկվելու։ Դա ապացուցելն առանձնապես մեծ ջանք չի պահանջում, որովհետեւ բոլորիս աչքի առջեւ, մեկուկես տարի շարունակ, Հայաստանի ոստիկանությունը, Ազգային անվտանգության ծառայությունը, Հատուկ քննչական ծառայությունը, Դատախազությունը եւ դատարան­նե­րը ցինիկաբար զբաղված են կատարված հանցագործությունները կոծկելու, հետա­քննու­թյան ընթացքը շեղելու, վկաներին ահաբեկելու կամ կաշառելու, իրեղեն ապացույցները կեղծելու կամ ոչնչացնելու գործով։

Սակայն ինչ էլ անեն, միեւնույն է, կեղծիքի այս հանցավոր մեքենան մշտապես կանգնած է լինելու հետեւյալ կոնկրետ հարցերին պատասխանելու հարկադրանքի առջեւ. ովքե՞ր են սպանությունների հեղինակները եւ ի՞նչ պատժի են ենթարկվել նրանք։ Հոկտեմբերի 27-ի ոճրագործության պարագայում, գոնե բուն կատարողներին դատելով, իշխանությունները կարողացան, թեկուզ ժամանակավորապես, իրենց զերծ պահել պատասխանատվությունից։ Մարտի 1-ի դեպքում դա շատ ավելի դժվար, գրեթե անհնար է լինելու։ Ուստի կարծում եմ, սպանությունների գծով իշխանությունները վերջիվերջո դատելու են մեկ-երկու ցածրաստիճան ոստիկանի, եւ դրանով խնդիրը փակված համարելու։ Արդյոք դա կբավարարի միջազգային հանրությանը, թե՞ ոչ՝ չգի­տեմ։ Բայց որ Հայաստանի հասարակությունը այդ դեղահաբը կուլ չի տա՝ չեմ կասկա­ծում։

Համենայն դեպս, Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը վճռականորեն է տրամադրված ինչպես ոճրագործության ամբողջական բացահայտման, այնպես էլ նրա բոլոր դերակատարնե­րին՝ սադրիչներին, կազմակերպիչներին ու մարդասպաններին համարժեք իրավական պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու հարցում՝ ընդհուպ մինչեւ Հաագայի դատարան։ Կոնգրեսին, Ժառանգություն կուսակցության համագործակցությամբ, արդեն իսկ հաջողվել է Փաստահավաք խմբի միջոցով ապշեցուցիչ ու անհերքելի բացահայտումներ կատարել, որոնք շուտով կհասցվեն ավարտի, եւ մարտի 1-ի եղկելի ոճրագործության ողջ պատկերը պարզ կդառնա յուրաքանչյուր բանական մարդու համար։ Եթե Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին եւ Սերժ Սարգսյանին թվում է, թե իրենք մարտի 1-ը մարսելու են, ապա նրանք չարաչար սխալվում են։

----------


## Chuk

*Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններ*

Անցնելով Հայաստանի արտաքին քաղաքականության մարտահրավերների քննու­թյա­նը, բնականաբար, մենք պետք է կանգ առնենք հայ-թուրքական հարաբե­րություն­նե­րի եւ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման խնդիրների վրա։ Հայ-թուրքա­կան հարաբերություններում ամեն ինչ պարզ է։ Սերժ Սարգսյանից կորզելով հայ եւ թուրք պատմաբանների հանձնաժողով ստեղծելու մասին համաձայնությունը, Թուր­քիան կարողացավ հմտորեն կանխել Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգների կողմից Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչման վտանգը եւ սահմանի բացումը հետաձգել մինչեւ Ղարա­բա­ղի հարցի լուծումը կամ, առնվազն, լուծման գործընթացում նշանակալի առաջըն­թա­ցի արձանագրումը։ Հայաստանն, ըստ այդմ, մինչեւ Ղարաբաղյան խնդրի կարգավորու­մը Թուրքիայի հարցում անելիք չունի եւ դատապարտված է կրավորական դերակատա­րու­թյան։

Ներկայումս մեր երկրում քննարկվող ամենագլխավոր թեման Ֆուտբոլային դիվանագիտության շրջանակներում Սերժ Սարգսյանի Թուրքիա մեկնել-չմեկնելու հարցն է դարձել, կարծես ավելի կարեւոր հարց գոյություն չունի կամ դրանից ինչ-որ բան է կախված։ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսն, ի դեմս Լեւոն Զուրաբյանի եւ Աշոտ Սարգսյանի, արդեն տվել է այս հարցի սպառիչ պատասխանը, որը, մասնակի լրացումներով, հարկ եմ համարում կրկնել ավելի լայն լսարանի առջեւ, որպիսին սույն հանրահավաքն է։ Սերժ Սարգսյանի Թուրքիա մեկնել-չմեկնելն այլեւս որեւէ նշանակություն չունի, քանի որ Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների բնագավառում նա ինչ սխալ, որ կարող էր գործել, արդեն իսկ գործել է, մանավանդ Ցեղասպանության իրողությունը կասկա­ծի տակ դնելու եւ այն սակարկության առարկա դարձնելու հարցում։ Ուստի ո՛չ մեկնե­լով, ո՛չ էլ չմեկնելով վիճակը շտկել հնարավոր չէ։

Ինչպես ձեզ հայտնի է, վերջերս Սերժ Սարգսյանը կտրուկ հայտարարել է, որ Թուրքիա կմեկնի միայն մի պարագայում՝ այն է, եթե սահմանը մինչ այդ բացված լինի։ Վերջնագիր թվացող այս հայտարարությունը երկու իրողություն է բացահայտում։ Առաջին, որ, այսպես կոչված, «Ճանապարհային քարտեզը» ստորագրելու դիմաց ապրիլի 22-ին Թուրքիան Սերժ Սարգսյանին խոստացել է բացել սահմանը։ Եւ երկրորդ, որ Սարգս­յանը նեղացած է թուրքերից՝ այդ խոստումը դրժելու պատճառով։ Այնուամե­նայնիվ, տվյալ հայտարարությունը վերջնագիր համարել չի կարելի, քանի որ Սարգսյանը նույն հայտարարության մեջ հարկ է համարել անմիջապես ավելացնել, որ պատրաստ է Թուրքիա մեկնել նաեւ այն դեպքում, եթե դրությունը մոտ լինի սահմանի բացման շեմին։ Սույն լրացմամբ նա կամա թե ակամա մատնում է, որ արդեն կայացրել է մեկնելու վճիռը, քանի որ «շեմ» բառն այնքան առաձգական է, որ ինչ ասես կարելի է դրա տակ հասկանալ։

Սակայն սա չէ էականը, այլ այն, թե ինչու է, այնուամենայնիվ, Սարգսյանը նեղացել թուրքերից։ Որ քեզ խաբե՞լ են։ Է՛հ, թող չխաբվեիր։ Մի՞թե պարզ չէ, որ եթե ոչ մարդկային հարաբերություններում, ապա քաղաքականության մեջ, որքան էլ բարոյական առումով մերժելի, մեղավորը ոչ թե խաբողն է, այլ խաբվողը։ Ուստի եթե խաբվել ես, ապա պիտի նեղանաս, առաջին հերթին, քեզանից։ Կամ էլ, եթե Թուրքիան իսկապես խախտել է պայմանավորվածությունները, ապա քաջություն ունեցիր բացեիբաց հայտարարել այդ մասին եւ ճշգրտումներ մտցրու քո քաղաքականության մեջ։ Ինչեւէ, սրանք զուտ հռե­տորական հարցեր ու բացականչություններ են, քանի որ միեւնույն է, Սերժ Սարգսյա­նը ուզի-չուզի գնալու է Թուրքիա՝ նախ, որովհետեւ հակառակը նրան թույլ չեն տա, եւ երկրորդ, նա չի կարող խափանել Ֆուտբոլային դիվանագիտությունը, քանի որ այն ինքն է նախաձեռնել։ Իսկ չմեկնելու պարագայում, որը քիչ հավանական է, Սարգսյանը ավելի մեծ վնաս կպատճառի մեր երկրին եւ ավելի նվաստացուցիչ ու ծիծաղելի վիճակի մեջ կդնի իրեն։ Ինչ վերաբերում է օգոստոսի 31-ին հրապարակված հայ-թուրքական արձա­նա­գրություններին, ապա առայժմ բավարար համարելով Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի ձեզ ծանոթ պաշտոնական գնահատականը, չեմ բացառում, որ մի այլ առիթով դրանց անդրադառնամ ավելի հանգամանորեն։

Այս պահին հարկ եմ համարում շեշտել միայն հետեւյալը. նույնիսկ Սերժ Սարգս­յա­նի կողմից Ցեղասպանությունը զոհաբերելու դիմաց, Թուրքիան այդ արձանագրություն­ները չի վավերացնելու եւ Հայաստանի հետ սահմանը չի բացելու մինչեւ չլուծվի Ղարաբաղի հարցը։ Ինչ վերաբերում է Կոնգրեսի հայտարարության առթիվ ար­տա­հայտ­ված որոշ դժգոհություններին, ապա ստիպված եմ հիշեցնել, որ այն ամենի մասին, որոնց շուրջ այսօր աղաղակում են մնացյալ քաղաքական ուժերը, մենք բազմիցս ահազան­գել ենք վերջին երկու տարիների ընթացքում, բայց մեր ահազանգերին ոչ ոք ուշադրու­թյուն չի դարձրել։ Մենք մեր խոսքն ասել ենք ժամանակին, այլ ոչ թե ուրիշների պես սպասել հանգուցալուծման փաստի առաջ կանգնելուն, որպեսզի դրանից հետո վայնասուն բարձրացնենք։ Ո՞ւմ է պետք ուշացած վայնասունը, երբ այլեւս գործընթացի վրա գրեթե անհնար է ազդել։ Ես մեծ մտավախություն ունեմ, որ հակառակ Կոնգրեսի հնչեց­րած մշտական ահազանգերին, նույնը տեղի է ունենալու նաեւ Ղարաբաղի պարագա­յում. մի օր արթնանալու են, տեսնեն ամեն ինչ ստորագրված-վերջացած է, ու դրանից հետո սուգուշիվան անեն։

----------


## Chuk

*Լեռնային Ղարաբաղ*

Եթե հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններում, ինչպես ասվեց, ամեն ինչ պարզ է, ապա շատ ավելի բարդ է Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման գործ­ընթացում տիրող վիճակը։ Պնդումներ են շրջանառվում, թե իբր Մեդվեդեւ-Ալիեւ-Սարգսյան վերջին հանդիպման ժամանակ (17/18.07.2009) ստորագրվել է, այսպես կոչված, շրջանակային համաձայնագիրը։ Թե ինչ հիմքեր ունեն այդ պնդումները, ես չգիտեմ. հավանաբար, նախնական ինչ-որ արձանագրություն ստորագրվել է։ Բայց սա չէ կարե­ւո­րը։ Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ անկախ ստորագրված լինելու կամ չլինելու հանգա­մանքից, կարգավորման գործընթացը մտել է մի հանգրվան, որից Սերժ Սարգսյանը նահանջի կամ ետդարձի ճանապարհ չունի։

Ի՞նչն է ինձ հիմք տալիս նման կտրուկ եզրակացություն կատարելու։ Առաջին հերթին, անշուշտ, նախագահներ Օբամայի, Մեդվեդեւի եւ Սարկոզիի հուլիսի 10-ի աննախադեպ հայտարարությունը, որով նրանք փաստորեն ազդարարում են իրենց անձնական ներգրավվածությունը Ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման գործընթացում, ու դրանով նշանակալիորեն բարձրացնում սեփական երկրների միջնորդական առաքելության մակարդակը։ Նման բան, սովորաբար տեղի է ունենում հակամարտությունների կարգավորման ավարտական փուլում, ինչը նշանակում է, որ հեռու չէ նաեւ Ղարաբաղ­յան հակամարտության կարգավորման ավարտը։

Նույնքան նշանակալի է նաեւ հայտարարության բուն բովանդակությունը, որում բացահայտված են կարգավորման հիմնական սկզբունքներից հետեւյալ վեցը.

- Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հարակից շրջանների վերադարձ Ադրբեջանի վերահսկո­ղու­թյանը.

- Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի միջանկյալ կարգավիճակ՝ անվտանգության եւ ինքնակա­ռա­վարման երաշխիքների ապահովմամբ.

- Հայաստանը Լեռնային Ղարաբաղին կապող միջանցք.

- Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի վերջնական իրավական կարգավիճակի սահմանում՝ իրա­վա­կանորեն պարտավորեցնող կամարտահայտության միջոցով.

- Բոլոր ներքին տեղահանվածների ու փախստականների՝ իրենց նախկին բնակության վայրերը վերադառնալու իրավունք.

- Անվտանգության միջազգային երաշխիքներ՝ խաղաղապահ գործողության ներառմամբ։

Քանի որ հայտարարությունն արվել է նախագահների մակարդակով, ապա պետք է ենթադրել, որ սրանք այն սկզբունքներն են, որոնք այլեւս բանակցելի ու փոփոխության ենթակա չեն։ Ալիեւն ու Սարգսյանը հո չեն նստի-վիճի Օբամայի, Մեդվեդեւի եւ Սարկո­զիի հետ, ինչպես կարող էին վարվել Բրայզայի, Մերզլյակովի եւ Ֆասիեի պարագայում։ Վիճելն անիմաստ է, որովհետեւ Ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման գործընթացում ներգրավ­ված երեք գերտերությունների նախագահներն արդեն կայացրել ու ազդարարել են իրենց վերջնական վճիռը։ Դատելով պաշտոնական արձագանքից, Ադրբեջանը կար­ծես‑թե վիճելու խնդիր էլ չունի, քանի որ անթաքույց ցնծությամբ է ընդունել կարգավոր­ման առկա ծրագիրը, միաժամանակ կատարելով որոշ այլ մանրամասների բացահայ­տում­ներ, որոնցից գլխավորն այն է, որ հինգ շրջաններ վերադարձվելու են անմիջապես, իսկ Քելբաջարը եւ Լաչինը՝ հինգ-վեց տարի հետո։

Ինչ վերաբերում է Հայաստանի արձագանքին, ապա պաշտոնական քարոզչամեքենան զերծ է մնում մանրամասների բացահայտումից եւ առանց որեւէ խանդավառության թութակի պես շարունակ կրկնում, որ խնդրո առարկա ծրագիրը լիովին բավարարում է հայկական կողմի երեք հիմնական պահանջները՝ Ղարաբաղի անվտանգության միջազ­գա­յին երաշխիքների ապահովում, Հայաստանի ու Ղարաբաղի միջեւ ցամաքային կապի հաստատում, եւ Ղարաբաղի ինքնորոշման իրավունքի իրագործում։ Այժմ տեսնենք՝ երեք նախագահների հայտարարության պարունակած սկզբունքները հաստատո՞ւմ են այս պնդումները, թե ոչ։ Սակայն մինչ այդ նշենք, որ հայտարարությունը շարադրված է եզովպոսյան լեզվով, այլաբանությունների եւ եւֆիմիզմների առատ գործածությամբ, ինչը նպատակ է հետապնդում հեշտացնել հակամարտող կողմերի պատասխանատու­նե­րի գործը, այսինքն նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրին հնարավորություն տալ իր ուզածի պես մեկ­նա­բանելու վերոհիշյալ սկզբունքները եւ դրանք մատուցելու սեփական հասարակու­թյուն­ներին։ Դիվանագիտության մեջ այսպիսի հոգեբանական հնարքների կիրառումն ամենեւին հազվադեպ չէ։

Ինչեւէ, ինչպես նշեցինք, Հայաստանի իշխանությունների պնդումներից մեկի հա­մա­ձայն՝ կարգավորման առկա ծրագիրը Ղարաբաղի անվտանգության միջազգային երաշխիքներ է ապահովում, նկատի ունենալով, անկասկած, տարածքների վերադար­ձից հետո Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի նախկին ինքնավար մարզի սահմանների երկայնքով բազմազգ խաղաղապահ ուժերի տեղակայումը։  Թվում է, գերտերությունների նախագահ­­նե­րի հայտարարությունը հաստատում է այս իրողությունը, քանի որ նրա 6-րդ կետում նշված է. «Անվտանգության միջազգային երաշխիքներ՝ խաղաղապահ գործողության ներառմամբ»։ Սակայն հարց է ծագում, թե ինչու է Ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման գործընթացում դեռեւս 1990-ական թվականների կեսերից շրջանառության մեջ գտնվող «խաղաղապահ ուժերի տեղակայում» հասկացությունը հանկարծ վերածվել «խաղաղա­պահ գործողություն» անորոշ արտահայտության։ Արդյոք սա պատահական վրիպո՞ւմ կամ մանրո՞ւք է. չեմ կարծում։ Ամենայն հավանականությամբ, տեղի է ունեցել հետեւյա­լը։ Հանդիպելով բարդությունների եւ համաձայնության չգալով խաղաղապահ ուժերի ազգային կազմի ու թվաքանակի շուրջ, ԵԱՀԿ Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահությունը որոշել է շրջանցել այդ հարցը եւ ներկա պահին գտնել մի ձեւակերպում, որը կքողարկի խնդրի էությունը, իսկ ապագայում կարող է հիմք դառնալ տարբեր մեկնաբանություն­ների։ Չեմ բացառում, որ «խաղաղապահ գործողություն» կոչեցյալը վերջիվերջո ավարտ­վի ոչ թե խաղաղապահ ուժերի, այլ մեկ-երկու հազար միջազգային դիտորդների տեղակայմամբ, ինչը, ամենամեծ ցանկության դեպքում անգամ, դժվար է Ղարաբաղի անվտանգության երաշխիք համարել։ Ի դեպ, որ բանը կարող է վերջանալ դրանով, բխում է ոչ միայն վերը բերված փաստարկներից, այլեւ կողմնակիորեն հաստատվում Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահների թափանցիկ ակնարկներով։

Նույնքան կասկածելի ու երերուն է «Հայաստանի ու Ղարաբաղի միջեւ ցամաքային կապի հաստատման» մասին արվող պնդումը։ Թեեւ Օբամայի, Մեդվեդեւի եւ Սարկոզիի հայտարարության մեջ ամրագրված է «Հայաստանը Լեռնային Ղարաբաղին կապող միջանցքի» ստեղծման գաղափարը, սակայն հայտնի չէ, թե ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում այդ միջանցքը։ Մասնավորապես պարզ չեն հետեւյալ հարցերը. ե՞րբ է որոշվելու միջանց­քի կարգավիճակը; ի՞նչ լայնություն է ունենալու այն; եւ վերջապես, ո՞ւմ վե­րա­հսկո­ղության տակ է գտնվելու նրա տարածքը։ Հինգ շրջանների վերադարձի դիմաց հայ­կական կողմը պետք է ստանար գոնե տվյալ հարցերի սպառիչ պատասխանը։ Կամ ավելին՝ միջանցքի կարգավիճակի հարցը ոչ թե պետք է թողնվեր ապագային, այլ լուծվեր կարգավորման ներկա փուլում։ Ժամանակին Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահնե­րը շրջանառության մեջ էին դրել Լաչինի միջանցքի հարցի լուծման երեք տարբերակ. - այն փոխանակել Մարդակերտի եւ Մարտունու շրջանների Ադրբեջանի կողմից գրավված տարածքների հետ, շուրջ 400 քառ. կմ. մակերեսով. - միջանցքի տարածքը 99 տարվա ժամկետով վարձակալության հանձնել Հայաստանին. - նույն ժամկետով միջանց­քը դնել միջազգային վերահսկողության տակ։ Խնդիրն այն չէ, թե որքան ընդունելի էին նշված առաջարկները, այլ այն, որ միջանցքի կարգավիճակի սահմանումը օրակարգի հարց էր դեռեւս տարածքների վերադարձին նախորդող փուլում։ Մինչդեռ այսօր այդ հարցում կատարյալ անորոշություն է տիրում, ինչը մտավախություն է առաջացնում, որ տարածքները վերադարձնելուց հետո միջանցքի գաղափարն ինչ-որ պահի պարզապես կարող է հանգեցվել Հայաստանի եւ Ղարաբաղի միջեւ ազատ տրանզիտի ապահովման գաղափարին։ Եւս մի մտավախության տեղիք է տալիս այն, որ եթե միջանցքի հարցը չկապակցվի տարածքների վերադարձի հետ եւ նրա կարգավի­ճակն այս փուլում չսահմանվի, ապա Ադրբեջանը, օգտագործելով Լաչինի եւ Մեղրու շրջանների փոխանակման վերաբերյալ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի տխրահռչակ առաջարկի նախադեպը, մի օր կվերարծարծի դեպի Նախիջեւան համարժեք միջանցքի տրամա­դրման կամ ազատ տրանզիտային ճանապարհի ապահովման պահանջը։

Ինչ վերաբերում է Հայաստանի իշխանությունների երրորդ պնդմանը, ըստ որի, կարգավորման քննարկվող ծրագիրը «Ղարաբաղի ինքնորոշման իրավունքի իրագոր­ծում» է նախատեսում կամ պաշտոնական քարոզչության մի այլ ձեւակերպմամբ՝ այդ ծրագրում «Ղարաբաղը ճանաչվում է որպես ինքնորոշման իրավունքի սուբյեկտ», ապա այն ավելի հանգամանալից բացատրության կարիք է զգում։ Այս պնդման հիմքն, ակն­հայ­տորեն, միջնորդ երկրների երեք նախագահների հուլիսի 10-ի հայտարարության հետեւյալ կետերն են - ա. «Հիմնական սկզբունքներն արտացոլում են բանական փոխզի­ջում, հիմնված Հելսինկյան վերջնական ակտի՝ Ուժի չկիրառման, Տարածքային ամբող­ջա­կանության եւ Ժողովուրդների հավասար իրավունքների ու Ինքնորոշման սկզբունք­նե­րի հիման վրա» - բ. «Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի վերջնական կարգավիճակի սահմանում՝ իրավականորեն պարտավորեցնող կամարտահայտության միջոցով»։ Քանի որ տարած­քային ամբողջականության եւ ժողովուրդների ինքնորոշման սկզբունքներն ի բնե հակասում են միմյանց, ապա առաջին կետն ունի զուտ հոգեբանական նշանակություն, հետեւաբար, անիմաստ է նրանից քաղաքական եզրակացություններ կատարել։ Փաս­տաթղթում այդ կետը տեղ է գտել միայն այն նպատակով, որպեսզի Ադրբեջանի եւ Հայաստանի ղեկավարությունը տվյալ փուլում սեփական հասարակություններին կարողանա համոզել, թե իբր Ղարաբաղի կարգավիճակի հարցն ապագայում լուծվելու է կողմերից յուրաքանչյուրի ակնկալած սկզբունքի հիման վրա։

Առաջին հայացքից ավելի առարկայական է թվում մյուս կետը, որը Հայաստանի պաշտոնական քարոզչությունը ներկայացնում է որպես Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի կար­գավիճակի հարցով հանրաքվեի անցկացման որոշման ամրագրում։ Սակայն անհաս­կանալի է մնում, որ եթե խոսքն իսկապես վերաբերում է հանրաքվեին, ապա ինչու այդ բառի փոխարեն հայտարարության բնագրում տեղ է գտել «կամարտահայտություն» բառը։ Հանրաքվե նշանակելու համար պետք է օգտագործվեր գոնե «ժողովրդի կամար­տա­հայտություն» կապակցությունը։ Ըստ այդմ, ակնհայտ է, որ ամեն ինչ արվել է «հանրաքվե» բառից խուսափելու համար։ Ինչո՞ւ։

----------


## Chuk

Հիշեցնեմ, հանրաքվեի գաղափարը շրջանառության մեջ է դրվել, այսպես կոչված, Պրահյան գործընթացում եւ ապա տեղ գտել Մադրիդյան առաջարկներում։ Այնուհետեւ հանդիպելով ադրբեջանական կողմի դիմադրությանը, համանախագահներն ստիպված եղան այդ բառը փոխարինել «պլեբիսցիտ» կամ «ժողովրդական հարցում» բառերով։ Երբ դա էլ չգոհացրեց ադրբեջանցիներին, հայտնվեց, ահա, «կամարտահայտություն» անորոշ ձեւակերպումը, ինչը հակամարտության կողմերին հնարավորություն է տալիս այն մեկնաբանել ու իրենց հասարակություններին մատուցել սեփական հայեցողու­թյամբ։ «Կամարտահայտությունն», այո՛, կարող է մեկնաբանվել որպես հանրաքվե, սակայն ցանկության դեպքում «կամարտահայտություն» կարող է համարվել նաեւ Ղարաբաղի նախագահի ստորագրությունը կամ Ազգային Ժողովի որոշումը։ Դատելով զարգացումներից, պետք է արձանագրել, որ խնդիրը, դժբախտաբար, վերջիվերջո հան­գե­լու է նման իրողության։

Այդուհանդերձ, նույնիսկ սա չէ էականը։ Եթե կարգավորման սկզբունքներում թեկուզ հստակորեն նշված լիներ «հանրաքվե» բառը, ապա դա դեռեւս ոչինչ չէր նշանա­կի, որովհետեւ առանց որոշակի պայմանների հստակեցման, այն կմնար որպես դատարկ հնչյուն։ Այդ պայմանները, որոնք ես ներկայացրել եմ իմ նախորդ ելույթներից մեկում, հետեւյալն են. - ո՞վ է կազմակերպելու հանրաքվեն՝ ՄԱ՞Կ-ը, ԵԱ՞ՀԿ-ը, Ադրբեջա՞նը, թե՞ Ղարաբաղը. - ե՞րբ է տեղի ունենալու հանրաքվեն. - ո՞ր տարածքում է անցկացվելու հանրաքվեն. - ովքե՞ր են մասնակցելու հանրաքվեին. - ինչպե՞ս է ձեւա­կերպ­վելու հանրաքվեի դրված հարցը. - ինչպիսի՞ իրավական հետեւանքներ է ունենա­լու հանրաքվեն։ Որքան էլ տհաճ, անհնար է չնկատել, որ նորացված Մադրիդյան առաջարկներում ո՛չ այս հարցերն են հստակեցված, ո՛չ իսկ «հանրաքվե» բառն է օգտագործված։

Այսպիսով, Հայաստանի պաշտոնական քարոզչության երեք հիմնական պնդում­ներն էլ չեն համապատասխանում իրականությանը. կարգավորման ներկա ծրագիրը ո՛չ Ղարաբաղի անվտանգության միջազգային երաշխիքներ է պարունակում, ո՛չ Հայաստանի ու Ղարաբաղի միջեւ ցամաքային կապ ապահովում, ո՛չ էլ Ղարաբաղի ինքնորոշման իրավունքի իրագործման հնարավորություն նախատեսում։ Այս էական տարրերի բացակայությունը նշանակում է, որ սկզբնապես որպես կարգավորման փա­թե­թային տարբերակ մտահղացված Մադրիդյան առաջարկը վերածվել է զուտ փուլային տարբերակի։ Այսինքն, Հայաստանի իշխանությունները, երկար դեգերումներից ու խար­խափումներից հետո, վերադարձել են տասը տարի առաջ իրենց կողմից կտրակա­նա­պես մերժված եւ պարտվողական համարված տարբերակին, ինչը խոստովանելու քաջություն նրանք, բնականաբար, չունեն։

Հարց է առաջանում. եթե պիտի վերադառնայիք փուլային տարբերակին, ապա ինչի՞ համար էր այս տասը տարվա կորուստը, իր բոլոր բացասական հետեւանքներով՝ Հայաստանի եւ Ղարաբաղի բնակչության նվազում, ուժերի հարաբերակցության փոփոխություն հօգուտ Ադրբեջանի, միջազգային ասպարեզում Հայաստանի դիրքերի թուլացում եւ այլն։ Բայց սա հարցի միայն մի կողմն է։ Մյուս, ավելի ցավալի կողմն այն է, որ 1997թ. փուլային տարբերակը հայկական կողմի համար շատ ավելի նպաստավոր էր, քան այսօրվա լուծումը, թեկուզ միայն շնորհիվ այն բանի, որ նրանում հստակորեն երաշխավորված էր միջազգային խաղաղարար ուժերի տեղակայումը եւ խոսք չկար ադրբեջանցի փախստականների բուն Ղարաբաղ վերադառնալու մասին։

Ի՞նչ պատճառով է Ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման գործընթացը հասել այսօրվա անմխի­թար վիճակին։ Առաջին եւ գլխավոր պատճառն, անշուշտ, Ղարաբաղի՝ որպես հակամարտության կողմի դուրսմղումն է այդ գործընթացից։ Քաղաքական գործիչներից ու իշխանամետ քաղաքագետներից շատերը թերագնահատում են այս փաստի նշանա­կությունը, իսկ ոմանք՝ նաեւ աղավաղում նրա էությունը, այն հանգեցնելով բանակցու­թյուն­ներին Ղարաբաղի մասնակցելու կամ չմասնակցելու հարցին։ Այնինչ հակամար­տու­թյան կողմ լինելու իրողության էությունը ոչ թե այդ ֆորմալ հանգամանքն է, այլ այն, որ մինչեւ 1998 թվականը ԵԱՀԿ Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահները իրենց մշակած գրա­վոր առաջարկները, Հայաստանից ու Ադրբեջանից բացի, ներկայացրել են նաեւ Ղա­րա­բաղին, ինչը նշանակում է, որ վերջինիս համաձայնությունը պարտադիր էր կար­գա­վորման որեւէ տարբերակի իրագործման համար։ Այլ կերպ ասած, Ղարաբաղյան կար­գավորման գործընթացում Հայաստանը, Ադրբեջանը եւ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղը լիո­վին իրա­վահավասար սուբյեկտներ էին՝ օժտված վետոյի իրավունքով։ Երբ այս պարզ ճշմարտությունը չեն հասկանում Ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման գործընթացից հեռու մարդիկ, ներելի է, իսկ երբ չի հասկանում կամ ձեւացնում է, թե չի հասկանում Վարդան Օսկանյանը, դա արդեն տարօրինակ է, եթե չասենք՝ անբարոյական։

Վերջին գրավոր առա­ջարկը, որ ներկայացվել է Ղարաբաղին, այսպես կոչված, «Ընդհանուր պետության» տարբերակն է։ Դրանից հետո մշակված առաջարկները՝ Քի-Վեստյան եւ Մադրիդյան տարբերակ­ները, ներկայացվել են միայն Ադրբեջանին եւ Հայաստանին։ Այսինքն, 1999 թվականից սկսած, Ղարաբաղը դե ֆակտո դադարել է հակամարտության կողմ լինելուց, թեեւ դե յուրե պահպանում է ԵԱՀԿ Բուդապեշտյան գագաթնաժողովում ձեռքբերված այդ կարգավիճակը։ Ողջ դժբախտությունն այն է, որ Բուդապեշտյան գագաթնաժողովի որոշումը, որը թերեւս Ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման գործընթացում հայկական դիվա­նա­գիտության մեծագույն նվաճումը կարելի է համարել, ոտնատակ է արվել ոչ թե հա­մա­նախագահների կամ Ադրբեջանի, այլ հայկական կողմի, մասնավորապես, Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի, Վարդան Օսկանյանի եւ Արկադի Ղուկասյանի ջանքերով։ Նրանք գործել են բանական հիմնավորում եւ արդարացում չունեցող ճակատագրական սխալ, որի հետե­ւանքները ծանր են նստելու Հայաստանի եւ Ղարաբաղի վրա։

Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության մեզ համար ոչ նպաստավոր մոտալուտ հանգու­ցալուծման մյուս պատճառը, որքան էլ պարադոքսալ թվա, ավազակապետու­թյան կողմից Հայաստանի ազգային հարստության սանձարձակ կողոպուտն է, որի մեջ ներքաշված են ինչպես ողջ պետական համակարգը, այնպես էլ քրեաօլիգարխիկ տնտե­սական վերնախավը։ Ես առիթներ ունեցել եմ կոնկրետ փաստերի հիման վրա հայտա­րա­րելու, որ վերջին տասը տարիների ընթացքում բարձրաստիճան պետական պաշ­տոնյա­ների եւ իշխանությունների հովանավորությունը վայելող խոշոր ձեռնարկատե­րերի կողմից հափշտակվել է Հայաստանի ազգային հարստության կեսից ավելին, միլիարդավոր դոլարների հասնող մի գումար, որը մեր հայրենասեր «ընտրյալների» ձեռքով կա՛մ ծախսվել է վայելքների, ցոփությունների ու շքեղությունների վրա, կա՛մ էլ արտահանվել օտար երկրներ։ Կարելի է տարակուսել, թե ինչ կապ կա այդ երեւույթի եւ Ղարաբաղի հարցի միջեւ։ Կապն ուղղակի եւ ակնհայտ է։ Դա ես բացահայտել եմ դեռեւս 2007թ. հոկտեմբերի 26-ի իմ ելույթում, նշելով հետեւյալ պարզ ճշմարտությունը. «Եթե այդ գումարը ներդրվեր Արցախում, ապա վերջինս արդեն անկախ կլիներ»։ Անկախության մասին ասվածը թերեւս չափազանցություն է, բայց որ այդ պարագայում Արցախն այսօր բազմամարդ ու ծաղկուն երկիր կլիներ, հետեւաբար, իրադարձություն­նե­րի վրա ազդող լուրջ քաղաքական գործոն կհանդիսանար, կասկածից վեր է։

Իսկ երրորդ պատճառը, թերեւս կարիք էլ չկա հիշեցնելու, Սերժ Սարգսյանի ոչ լեգիտիմ լինելու իրողությունն է, ինչը նրան ստիպում է միջազգային հանրությանը հաճոյանալու եւ դրա շնորհիվ որոշ լեգիտիմություն ձեռքբերելու նպատակով անհարկի զիջումներ կատարել թե՛ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների, եւ թե՛ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման գործընթացում։ Որքան էլ փորձենք, այս հարցերում նրա դրսեւորած տարօրինակ վարքագծի այլ բացատրություն դժվար է գտնել։ Լեգիտի­մության խնդիր չունենալու պարագայում նրան ոչինչ չէր ստիպում հայտարարել, որ սահմանի բացման դիմաց պատրաստ է համաձայնել հայ եւ թուրք պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծմանը կամ խիստ զիջողական դիրք գրավել Ղարաբաղյան կար­գավորման գործընթացում։ Տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ հանուն իր բռնազավթած իշխանության լեգիտիմացման, նա պատանդ է դարձել այնպիսի անխախտելի պայմանավորվածությունների, որոնցից ետ կանգնելու որեւէ հնարավորություն չունի։ Ընդ որում, այդ պայմանավորվածություններն, ըստ երեւույթին, ձեռք են բերվել դեռեւս նախագահական ընտրություններից առաջ։ Այլապես անհնար է բացատրել միջազգային հանրության ընդգծված հանդուրժողական վերաբերմունքը ինչպես կեղծված ընտրու­թյուն­ների, այնպես էլ մարտի 1-ի ոճրագործության եւ ընդդիմության ու ժողովրդի դեմ կիրառված բռնությունների նկատմամբ։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը, բացառությամբ իր մասը կազմող որոշ ուժերի, մշտապես հայտարարել է, որ կողմ է փոխզիջումների հիման վրա Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի խնդրի խաղաղ կարգավորմանը, որպես գլխավոր սկզբունք դիտելով վերջինիս հավասարա­կշռվա­ծու­թյունը։ Փաստերի վերը կատարված վերլուծությունը ցույց է տալիս, սակայն, որ կարգավորման ներկա ծրագրում խախտված է հենց այդ սկզբունքը. Ադրբեջանը ստանում է շատ ավելին, քան Ղարաբաղը եւ Հայաստանը։ Այլ կերպ արտահայտված, Սերժ Սարգսյանը, անընդունելի նկատառումներով, գնում է մի լուծման, որը, մեղմ ասած, նպաստավոր չէ հայկական կողմի համար, իսկ ավելի խիստ՝ վտանգի է ենթարկում Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի գոյությունը։ Հնարավո՞ր է, արդյոք, շրջել իրադարձու­թյունների զարգացման ընթացքը կամ ինչ-որ կերպ ազդել նրա վրա։ Այս հարցերի քննությանն է նվիրված, ահա, ելույթիս վերջավորությունը։

----------


## Chuk

Իրադարձությունների ընթացքն, իհարկե, բոլորովին այլ կլիներ, եթե Լեռնային Ղա­րաբաղի ղեկավարությունը, արձագանքելով Կոնգրեսի՝ ժամանակին հնչեցրած ահա­զան­գին, տեր կանգներ ԵԱՀԿ Բուդապեշտյան գագաթնաժողովի որոշմամբ սահմանված հակամարտության կողմի իր կարգավիճակին եւ Հայաստանի իշխանություններին արգելեր հանդես գալու իր անունից։ Դա չարվեց, եւ, անհարմար վիճակից դուրս գալու համար, Ղարաբաղի ղեկավարությունը բավարարվեց հակամարտության կարգավոր­ման գործընթացում իր մասնակցության անհրաժեշտության մասին արված արտա­քուստ սկզբունքային, բայց իրականում դատարկ հայտարարություններով։ Ղարաբաղի պաշտոնյաներն ու քաղաքական գործիչները սիրում են տեղի-անտեղի կրկնել, որ հավատում են Սերժ Սարգսյանին եւ համոզված են, որ նա փաստաթուղթ չի ստորագրի կամ, իրենց խոսքով ասած, Ղարաբաղը չի տա։ Հավատն, անշուշտ, հարգանքի արժանի զգացում է, բայց, դժբախտաբար, ո՛չ քաղաքական կատեգորիա։ Վերջին հաշվով, Սերժ Սարգսյանն էլ, իր հերթին, հավատաց թուրքերին, բայց դա չխանգարեց, որ վերջիններս հուսախաբ անեն նրան։ Ուստի, թող ներվի ասել, ղարաբաղցիների հավատն այս հար­ցում հավատ չի ներշնչում։

Բանականությունը հուշում է, որ Ղարաբաղի ղեկավարների վարքագծի հիմքում բոլորովին այլ դրդապատճառներ են թաքնված։ Սերժ Սարգսյանը չէր կարող ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ նրանց ներկայացրած չլինել կարգավորման ծրագրի ողջ բովան­դա­կու­թյունը։ Հետեւաբար, եթե տեղեկացված լինելու պարագայում անգամ, ղարաբաղ­ցիները որեւէ շոշափելի քայլ չեն ձեռնարկում սեփական խնդրի անցանկալի լուծումը կանխելու ուղղությամբ, ապա դա նշանակում է, նրանք համաձայն են այդ լուծմանը։ Իսկ եթե, համաձայն չլինելով հանդերձ, չեն ուզում հակադրվել Սերժ Սարգսյանին, ապա դա է՛լ ավելի վատ բան է նշանակում, այն է՝ նրանց համար ավելի կարեւոր է ոչ թե Ղարա­բաղի ճակատագիրը, այլ Հայաստանում ղարաբաղյան կլանի իշխանության պահպա­նումը։

Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի խնդրի կարգավորման աննպաստ ընթացքը շրջելու առու­մով շատ ավելի մեծ նշանակություն կունենար Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը եւ Հայաստանում սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնումն ու  լեգիտիմ իշխանության ձեւավորումը։ Եթե անգամ իշխանափոխությունը չհանգեցներ Ղարաբաղյան կարգա­վոր­ման տրամաբանության արմատական փոփոխությանը, ապա առնվազն նախա­դրյալ­ներ կստեղծեր էապես բարելավելու ներկայումս քննարկվող ծրագիրը։ Լեգիտիմ իշ­խանությունը հարկադրված չէր լինի անհարկի զիջումներ կատարելու եւ նահանջելու հայկա­կան կողմի երբեմնի ուժեղ դիրքերից, որքան էլ դրանք խարխլված լինեն Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի եւ Սերժ Սարգսյանի ապաշնորհ ու անպատասխանատու քաղաքականու­թյան հետեւանքով։ Իշխանափոխությունն, ըստ այդմ, Ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման ներ­կա գործընթացի վրա վճռորոշ ազդեցություն գործելու եւ նրա վտանգավոր հետե­ւանքները կանխելու միակ միջոցն է։

Իշխանափոխությունը կարող է տեղի ունենալ երկու ճանապարհով։ Առաջին եւ ամենամեղմ ճանապարհը Սերժ Սարգսյանի ինքնակամ հրաժարականն է։ Հայաստանի եւ Ղարաբաղի իշխանամերձ շրջանակներում շշուկներ են պտտվում, թե անկախ իր պահ­վածքից ու կատարած հայտարարություններից, միեւնույն է, Սարգսյանը որեւէ փաստաթուղթ չի ստորագրի, իսկ եթե այնուամենայնիվ հարկադրված լինի ստորագրել, ապա հրաժարական կտա։ Պնդողներ կան, որ վերջինս ինքն էլ անձնական զրույցներում բազմիցս հաստատել է Ղարաբաղի խնդրի անընդունելի լուծման պարտադրանքի պա­րա­գայում հրաժարական տալու իր մտադրությունը։ Այդուհանդերձ, այդ շշուկ­ներն, իմ կարծիքով, հիմքեր չունեն եւ տարածվում են ընդամենը Ղարաբաղի ճակատա­գրով մտա­հոգվածների մտավախությունները թեկուզ ժամանակավորապես փարատելու նպատակով։ Սերժ Սարգսյանն այնքան է խճճվել իր լեգիտիմության ճանաչման դիմաց միջազգային հանրության առջեւ ստանձնած պարտավորությունների ցանցում, որ ամենամեծ ցանկության դեպքում անգամ չի կարող չստորագրել իրեն առաջարկված վերջնական համաձայնագիրը։ Միջազգային հանրությունը բազմաթիվ լծակներ ունի այդ բանը Սարգսյանին թույլ չտալու համար՝ սկսած նրա լեգիտիմության խնդրի եւ Հայաստանում քաղբանտարկյալների առկայության փաստի արծարծումից, ավարտած նրա դեմ կուտակած վարկաբեկիչ նյութերով, այլ կերպ ասած, կոմպրոմատներով։

Իշխանափոխության մյուս ճանապարհը Սերժ Սարգսյանի հարկադրական հրա­ժա­րականն է, որը կարող է տեղի ունենալ համաժողովրդական դժգոհության հզոր ու տեւական ալիքի բարձրացման միջոցով։ Ինչպես հանգամանալից քննությամբ փորձել եմ հիմնավորել 2008թ. դեկտեմբերի 21-ի իմ ելույթում, Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը միայնակ ի զորու չէ լուծելու այդ խնդիրը։ Ժամանակն ու տեղը չեն ներում կրկնել այդ ելույթի բո­լոր փաստարկները։ Ցանկացողները կարող են դրանց ծանոթանալ «Վերադարձ» վեր­նա­գիրը կրող վերջերս հրատարակված իմ գրքում։ Փաստ է, որ Կոնգրեսը Հայաստանի միակ քաղաքական կազմակերպությունն է, որ հստակորեն դրել եւ հետեւողականորեն հետապնդում է Սարգսյանի հրաժարականի եւ արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ու նա­խա­գահական ընտրությունների անցկացման պահանջը։ Ուրիշ ոչ ոք առայժմ նման պա­հան­ջով հանդես չի եկել։ Դա ինչ‑որ կերպ կարելի էր հասկանալ, քանի դեռ իշխա­նա­փո­խու­թյունը դիտվում էր սոսկ որպես սահմանադրական կարգի վերա­կանգնմանն ուղղված ներքաղաքական խնդիր, որի հետ շատերը կարող էին չհամա­ձայնել, բայց բոլորովին անհասկանալի է այն պարագայում, երբ ակնհայտորեն դրանից է կախված Լեռ­նային Ղարաբաղի բախտը։

Ուրեմն, մնում է եզրակացնել, որ ո՛չ ժողովրդավարությունը, ո՛չ էլ Ղարաբաղը մնաց­­յալ քաղաքական ուժերին պետք չեն։ Ընդ որում, պետք չեն ոչ միայն իշխանական կոալիցիայի մաս կազմող կուսակցություններին, այլեւ համակարգի բարիքներից օգտվող գրպանային քաղաքական կազմակերպություննե­րին, քրեաօլիգարխիկ տնտե­սական վերնախա­վին, հայրենասիրությամբ զբաղվող նո­մենկլատուրային մտավորա­կա­­նու­թյանը, գիտությունների ակադեմիայի նախագահու­թյանն ու ակադեմիական ինս­տիտուտների տնօրեններին, պետական բուհերի ռեկտոր­ներին, ինչպես նաեւ բազմա­թիվ լրագրողների ու քաղաքագետների։ Ես չեմ ուզում անուն­ներ տալ. դրանք հայտնի են բոլորիդ։ Ո՞ւր են այդ մարդիկ, ինչո՞ւ են լռում, ինչո՞ւ աղաղակ չեն բարձրացնում։ Եթե նրանց իսկապես մտահոգում է Ղարաբաղի ապագան, ապա ի՞նչն է խանգարում, որ մի անգամ էլ իրենք փողոց դուրս գան, վրաններ խփեն, շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքներ ու երթեր կազմակերպեն, բանտեր ընկնեն, կանգնեն Հայոց փառապանծ բանակի ու Ղա­րա­բա­ղից բերված զորքերի արձակած գնդակների առջեւ։ Թե՞ կարծում են, որ զրկանքներն ու զոհողություններն ուրիշների բաժինն են, իսկ իրենք կոչված են միայն հայրե­նա­սի­րու­թյուն խաղալու եւ փափուկ կյանք վայելելու։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսն ապացուցելու կարիք չունի, որ հանուն ժողովրդի իղձերի իրա­կանացման պատրաստ է ցանկացած զոհողության ու զրկանքի։ Սակայն դժբախ­տա­բար, մինչեւ բոլոր նշածս ուժերը ոտքի չկանգնեն եւ բացահայտ կերպով Սերժ Սարգս­յանից հաշիվ չպահանջեն Ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման բնագավառում վարած կործանարար քաղաքականության համար, Կոնգրեսն իր ջանքերի առավելագույն մոբի­լիզացման պարագայում անգամ չի կարող միայնակ կանխել Ղարաբաղին սպառնացող վտանգը։ Այս դառը ճշմարտությունը ոմանց կասկածելի է թվում, եւ Կոնգրեսին երբեմն մեղադրում են, թե խուսափելով վճռական գործողություններից, նա սպասում է Ղարա­բա­ղի հարցում Սերժ Սարգսյանի ձախողմանը, որպեսզի դրանից հետո, ժողովրդական ընդվզման անխուսափելի ալիքի վրա, տիրի Հայաստանի իշխանությանը։ Մի կողմ թող­նելով այն հարցը, թե ինչու նման պարագայում Կոնգրեսի քննադատներն իրենք ոտքի չեն հանում ժողովրդին, այդ կասկածներին մեկընդմիշտ վերջ դնելու նպատակով հայ­տա­րարում եմ.

*ա. Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսին Ղարաբաղի կորստյան գնով ձեռքբերված իշխանու­թյուն պետք չէ.

բ. Նախագահի պաշտոնից Սարգսյանի հրաժարականի պարագայում ես իմ թեկնածությունը չեմ առաջադրելու, բացառությամբ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի առաջադրման դեպքի.

գ. Հայաստանում սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնման գործում ես ինձ համարել եմ ընդամենը գործիք, եւ պատրաստ եմ մինչեւ վերջ կատարել այդ դերը։*

Սպասելով Հայաստանի մյուս քաղաքական ուժերի ակտիվացմանը եւ ասպարեզը ժամանակավորապես տրամադրելով նրանց, Կոնգրեսն այսօր չի հայտարարում իր հա­ջորդ հանրահավաքի օրը, որի մասին ձեզ կտեղեկացվի լրացուցիչ։ Կախված այդ ուժերի ար­ձագանքից, մենք ձեզ հետ միասին կորոշենք մեր հետագա անելիքը։ Ես ընդհան­րա­պես չեմ սիրում խնդիրներն անձնավորել, բայց երբ անուններ չեն հնչում, բոլորը ձեւաց­նում են, թե խոսքն իրենց չի վերաբերում։ Ուստի եթե արձագանք չլինի, ապա հաջորդ հան­րահավաքում, թերեւս, ստիպված լինեմ նաեւ անուններ տալ։ Հարկ եմ համարում ավելացնել, որ հաջորդ հանրահավաքի օրը չհայտարարելու որոշումը պայմանա­վոր­ված է նաեւ մի այլ ծանրակշիռ հանգամանքով։ Ի զարմանս ողջ հասարակության, վեր­ջին մեկուկես տարվա ընթացքում շուրջ հարյուր անգամ մերժելով հանրահավաք անց­կաց­նելու վերաբերյալ Կոնգրեսի ներկայացրած դիմումները, իշխա­նու­թյունները հան­կարծ մեզ թույլատրել են անցկացնել միանգամից վեց, այն էլ անընդ­մեջ հանրահավաք։ Ի՞նչ կարող է սա նշանակել։ Ըստ երեւույթին երկու բան. կա՛մ Եւրո­խորհրդի Խորհրդա­րանական Վեհաժողովի առաջիկա նիստից առաջ, իշխանություն­ներն ուզում են ցույց տալ, թե Հայաստանում վերացված են հանրահավաքների, երթերի ու ցույցերի անցկաց­ման սահմանափակումները, կա՛մ էլ, որ ավելի հավանական է, Սերժ Սարգսյանը ծրա­գրել է Կոնգրեսին ներքաշել ինչ-որ ստոր խաղի մեջ, որին մենք, բնականաբար, տուրք տալու իրավունք չունենք։

*Իսկ այժմ՝ բարի երթ եւ մինչ նոր հանդիպում։*

----------

Ambrosine (18.09.2009), h.s. (19.09.2009), Kuk (19.09.2009), murmushka (19.09.2009), Norton (18.09.2009), Rammer (20.09.2009), Աբելյան (18.09.2009), Հայկօ (19.09.2009), Քամի (18.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ելույթից հատված դիտեցի, կարող եմ ասել, որ պապին մատ արեց՝ հայտարարելով, որ չի առաջադրվի սերժի հրաժարականի դեպքում, եթե Քոչարյանը չառաջադրվի  :Hands Up:

----------

Kuk (19.09.2009), Աբելյան (18.09.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ելույթից հատված դիտեցի, կարող եմ ասել, որ պապին մատ արեց՝ հայտարարելով, որ չի առաջադրվի սերժի հրաժարականի դեպքում, եթե Քոչարյանը չառաջադրվի


Իսկ անցած տարի հայտարարել էր, որ եթե Սերժը թեկնածությունը հանի, ինքն էլ կհանի: :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (19.09.2009), Kuk (19.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեխեք, երթից պատմեք... հանրապետության հրապարակով անցնելուց դաշնակների մոտ հո չե՞ք գոռացել՝ սերժիկ հեռացիր  :LOL:  կարողա՞ վաղը լսենք դաշնակների կոլապսի մասին  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Երեխեք, երթից պատմեք... հանրապետության հրապարակով անցնելուց դաշնակների մոտ հո չե՞ք գոռացել՝ սերժիկ հեռացիր  կարողա՞ վաղը լսենք դաշնակների կոլապսի մասին


Իսկ ես էսօր երթին չեմ մասնակցել  :Sad: 
Պատմածներից հասկացա, որ ոստիկանները դաշնակներին բարիկադավորել են էնպես, որ իրար նույնիսկ չտեսնեն  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (19.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> բ. Նախագահի պաշտոնից Սարգսյանի հրաժարականի պարագայում *ես իմ թեկնածությունը չեմ առաջադրելու*, բացառությամբ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի առաջադրման դեպքի.


Այսինքն՞. 
Ինչ է,  քո ինադու պետք է սերժը հրաժարվի՞ Սերժն ու դու սպարրինգ պատնյորներ եք՞, տուն- տունա՞.
Եթե դու չես առաջադրվում, բա ով  է փոխարինողը՞ -գոնե մեկ– երկու անուն ասա, որ հիմիկվանից մարդիկ իմանան թե  ում հետ են գնում. 
Սա էլ նոր տեսակի մաս-մաս ցվրվելու ձև է՞.
Գործողություն- չկա, հետագա ծրագիր չկա, նորից գնացեք տուն -հետո կասենք՞.
լավ ա. :Bad:  :Shok:  :LOL:

----------

davidus (19.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ժողովուրդ, չլինի՞ սկսել եք պայքարի էս ձևից էլ հիասթափվել  :Xeloq: 

Գնալ միտինգ - լսել ճառ - գնալ տուն:

----------

davidus (19.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այսինքն՞. 
> Ինչ է,  քո ինադու պետք է սերժը հրաժարվի՞ Սերժն ու դու սպարրինգ պատնյորներ եք՞, տուն- տունա՞.
> Եթե դու չես առաջադրվում, բա ով  է փոխարինողը՞ -գոնե մեկ– երկու անուն ասա, որ հիմիկվանից մարդիկ իմանան թե  ում հետ են գնում. 
> Սա էլ նոր տեսակի մաս-մաս ցվրվելու ձև է՞.
> Գործողություն- չկա, հետագա ծրագիր չկա, նորից գնացեք տուն -հետո կասենք՞.
> լավ ա.


Հենց սերժը հրաժարական տա, ինքը կհայտնի իր աջակցությունը ինչ-որ մեկին:
Իմ կարծիքով ինքը հրաժարվում է երբևէ առաջադրվելուց, որպեսզի փակի բոլոր այն բերանները, որոնք ասում էին, թե ինքը իշխանության կռիվ է անում:

----------

Chuk (19.09.2009), Kuk (19.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարակնի դեպքում (եթե էդպիսի բան լինի) ՀԱԿ-ը կորոշի թե ինչ ձևաչափով է մասնակցելու ընտրություններին, ունենալու ա միասնական թեկնածու, թե ոչ, և այլն:

Տեր-Պետրոսյանի էս խոսքն ավելի շատ, Բիձա, ուղղված է ոչ թե Սերժ Սարգսյանին, այլ ազգաբնակչության այն շերտերին, ովքեր այս պայքարն աթոռակռիվ են համարում: Սա այդ մարդկանց հասկացնելու փորձ է, թե ՀԱԿ-ն ինչ նպատակներ ունի: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանն իր ճառի մեջ (նախորդ ելույթներում էլ), նշեց թե ինչքան կարևոր է մեր շարժմանը նորանոր խմբերի միավորվելը՝ միասնական ճակատով, մի բուռ կազմած պայքարը մինչև վերջ հասցնելու համար: Սա հստակ ուղերձ է:

----------


## Chuk

> Գնալ միտինգ - լսել ճառ - գնալ տուն:


Եթե ակնարկդ ինձ ու իմ երթին չմասնակցելուն էր վերաբերվում, ապա միանշանակ ոչ  :Smile: 
Ինձ պարզապես ինչ-ինչ հանգամանքներից ելնելով այսօրվա երթին մասնակցելը հարմար չէր, թեև շատ էի ուզում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ելույթից հատված դիտեցի, կարող եմ ասել, որ պապին մատ արեց՝ հայտարարելով, որ չի առաջադրվի սերժի հրաժարականի դեպքում, եթե Քոչարյանը չառաջադրվի


Եթե գիտես, որ Սերժը հրաժարական չի տա, ապա ինչ ասես կարելի է խոստանալ կամ հայտարարել «Սերժի հրաժարականի դեպքում»: Ճոռոմ նախադասությունների տեղը կարելի էր հայտարարել, որ մասնավորապես Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը անտեղի ու անիմաստ նստած է բանտում, և ցույց անել դատախազության դիմաց նույնքան ժողովդրով, ոչ թե ճառ կարդալ: Ամեն դեպքում նույն հոդվածով կարող էին Լևոնին զրկել անձեռնմխելիությունից ու նստացնել, Նիկոլը արել է այն, ինչ Լևոնը՝ ելույթներ է ունեցել: Միակ տարբերությունն այն է, որ Լևոնին դատելը սկանդալային էր լինելու, իսկ Նիկոլի անունը Եվրոպայում քչերը գիտեն: Եվ մյուս տարբերությունն այն է, որ Նիկոլը մարտի մեկին Լուսավորիչ փողոցի վրա էր, իսկ Լևոնը «տնային կալանքի» մեջ, նորից նրա նախագահ լինելու հետ պայմանավորված հանգամանքներով: Իսկ հիմա Լևոնը ճառ է կարդում ու բոլորին ուղարկում տուն մտածելու, ինքն էլ բոլորի հետ միասին, իսկ Նիկոլը բոլորին ուղարկում է փողոց չգիտես ինչ անելու: Ու ամենախոխման այն է, որ Լևոնը սպասում է մյուս քաղաքական ուժերի ակտիվացմանը, իսկ Նիկոլը սպասում է ժողովրդի մեջ հասարակ մարդկանցից քաղաքացիների ձևավորմանը ու նրանց չգիտեմ ինչ անելուն: Ես արդեն կասկածում եմ, որ Նիկոլն ինքը պայմանավորվել է, որ ինքը մնալու է բանտում, թե չէ որ դուրս գա, մեղադրելու են ակտիվ գործողություններ չանելու մեջ:  
Մի խոսքով, հաղթանակը մոտ է եթե մյուս քաղաքական ուժեր ակտիվանան, թե որոնք են այդ ուժերը, Ալլահ բիլիյոր…

----------

Բիձա (19.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ու ամենախոխման այն է, որ Լևոնը սպասում է մյուս քաղաքական ուժերի ակտիվացմանը, իսկ Նիկոլը սպասում է ժողովրդի մեջ հասարակ մարդկանցից քաղաքացիների ձևավորմանը ու նրանց չգիտեմ ինչ անելուն:


Վիշապ ձյա, մտահոգություններդ ու տրամաբանական ուղղությունդ հասկանում եմ (չեմ կիսում): Միայն նշեմ, որ այս երկու նշածներդ ոչ միայն իրար չեն հակասում, այլև փոխլրացնում են:

----------


## Լեո

> Եթե ակնարկդ ինձ ու իմ երթին չմասնակցելուն էր վերաբերվում, ապա միանշանակ ոչ 
> Ինձ պարզապես ինչ-ինչ հանգամանքներից ելնելով այսօրվա երթին մասնակցելը հարմար չէր, թեև շատ էի ուզում:


Չէ, Չուկ, քեզ նկատի չունեի; Ես ընդհանրապես եմ ասում; Հանրահավաքից հետո լսեցի` ինչպես են մարդիկ ամեն կողմից խոսում, որ էսպիսի հանրահավաքները չեն կարող որևէ կերպ ազդել Սերժի ընտրած արտաքին քաղաքական կուրսի վրա: Ղարաբաղյան հարցի լուծումը «տրամաբանական» լուծման է գնում, իսկ մենք ընդամենը սահմանդրական լոլոներ ենք լսում: Ինչպես պիտի դեմ կանգնենք սկսված գործընթացներին. ըստ էության դրա մասին ոչինչ չասվեց: 

Իսկ իմ գծած սխեմայից երթը բաց թողները ոչ մի հետին միտք չուներ: Կարող եմ նաև երթն էլ ներառել, դրանից բան չի փոխվի.

Գնալ միտինգ - լսել ճառ - մասնակցել երթին - գնալ տուն;

Հետո՞  :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, Չուկ, քեզ նկատի չունեի; Ես ընդհանրապես եմ ասում; Հանրահավաքից հետո լսեցի` ինչպես են մարդիկ ամեն կողմից խոսում, որ էսպիսի հանրահավաքները չեն կարող որևէ կերպ ազդել Սերժի ընտրած արտաքին քաղաքական կուրսի վրա: Ղարաբաղյան հարցի լուծումը «տրամաբանական» լուծման է գնում, իսկ մենք ընդամենը սահմանդրական լոլոներ ենք լսում: Ինչպես պիտի դեմ կանգնենք սկսված գործընթացներին. ըստ էության դրա մասին ոչինչ չասվեց: 
> 
> Իսկ իմ գծած սխեմայից երթը բաց թողները ոչ մի հետին միտք չուներ: Կարող եմ նաև երթն էլ ներառել, դրանից բան չի փոխվի.
> 
> Գնալ միտինգ - լսել ճառ - մասնակցել երթին - գնալ տուն;
> 
> Հետո՞


Այ հետոն շատ բարդ է: Դու իհարկե ճիշտ ես, որ ժողովրդի զգալի հատված հետոն չի պատկերացնում, կամ գուցե բոլորը (առնվազն գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը): Նաև շատերը սկսել են լոլո համարել ու դա էլ ա հասկանալի (օրինակ թեկուզ վերևի գրառման հեղինակը՝ Վիշապը):

Ի՞նչ ա սա նշանակում: Որ վիճակն անելանելի՞ ա:
Իհարկե ոչ:
Սա նշանակում է, որ վիճակը ծայրահեղ ծանր ա ու դա հստակ գիտակցում են շարժման ղեկավարները:  Օրինակ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի երեկվա ելույթը կարելի ա անվանել խոր մտահոգություն, արթնանալու կոչ:

ՀԱԿ-ն էսօրվա վիճակով ՀՀ ամենաուժեղ քաղաքական ուժն ա, ամենաշատ կողմնակիցներ, համախոհներ ու համակիրներ ունեցող ուժն ա: Վերլուծական միտք ունեցող բազում գործիչներ ունեցող ուժն ա և այլն:

Բայց ոչ բավարար, թերևս վճռական փոփոխությունների համար: Մենք ՀՅԴ չենք, որ ձևական հացադուլ հայտարարենք ԱԳ-ի մոտ, մենք ժառանգություն չենք, որ ձևական քննարկումներ պահանջենք: Մեր անելիքը պիտի լուրջ լինի, մտածված ու կշռադատված: Լավագույն տարբերակը կլինի, որ մեծ հոսքեր վերջապես իրենց ամբիցիաները թողնելով միանան մեզ, բայց միակ լուծումը չի:

հ.գ. Ամենայն հավանականությամբ առաջիկայում հանդիպում կունենանք ՀԱԿ ղեկավար կազմի ներկայացուցիչների հետ: Մասնակցել ցանկացողները թող կապի մեջ լինեն:

----------


## Արիացի

> Հենց սերժը հրաժարական տա, ինքը կհայտնի իր աջակցությունը ինչ-որ մեկին:
> Իմ կարծիքով ինքը հրաժարվում է երբևէ առաջադրվելուց, որպեսզի փակի բոլոր այն բերանները, որոնք ասում էին, թե ինքը իշխանության կռիվ է անում:


Այո, փակում է այն մարդկանց բերանները, որոնք պնդում են, թե ինքը իշխանակռիվ է անում, բայց ավելի է բացում այն մարդկանց բերանները, որոնք պնդում են, որ Լևոնը ուղղակի երկիրն է քանդում իր անսկզբունքային ու անհետևողական պայքարով:  :Wink:

----------

davidus (19.09.2009), Բիձա (19.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Այո, փակում է այն մարդկանց բերանները, որոնք պնդում են, թե ինքը իշխանակռիվ է անում, բայց ավելի է բացում այն մարդկանց բերանները, որոնք պնդում են, որ Լևոնը ուղղակի երկիրն է քանդում իր անսկզբունքային ու անհետևողական պայքարով:


Կմանրամասնե՞ս, թե՞ ինչպես է քանդում:
Ես որքան նկատել եմ, երկիրն ինքը չի քանդում: Բայց տեսակետդ խիստ հետաքրքիր է: Խնդրում եմ մանրամասն:

----------


## Բիձա

> Այ հետոն շատ բարդ է: Դու իհարկե ճիշտ ես, որ *ժողովրդի զգալի հատված հետոն չի պատկերացնում, կամ գուցե բոլորը* (առնվազն գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը): Նաև շատերը սկսել են լոլո համարել ու դա էլ ա հասկանալի (օրինակ թեկուզ վերևի գրառման հեղինակը՝ Վիշապը):
> 
> Ի՞նչ ա սա նշանակում: Որ *վիճակն անելանելի՞ ա*:
> Իհարկե ոչ:


Ժողովուրդը շատ էլ լավ պատկերացնում է, *ինքը չի պատկերացնում հետո*-ն.
Մի առիթով գրել էի, թե 1997 -ի ԼՏՊ-և այժմյան Սերժը նույնն են. այսօր կավելացնեմ, որ  2009-ի ԼՏՊ-ն ու Վազգենն են արդեն նույնը, այն տարբերությամբ, որ Վազգենը բանտում Նիկոլ և մնացած 18-ին չունի.
Վիճակն անելանելի չի, զզվելի է.

----------


## Chuk

> Ժողովուրդը շատ էլ լավ պատկերացնում է, *ինքը չի պատկերացնում հետո*-ն.
> Մի առիթով գրել էի, թե 1997 -ի ԼՏՊ-և այժմյան Սերժը նույնն են. այսօր կավելացնեմ, որ  2009-ի ԼՏՊ-ն ու Վազգենն են արդեն նույնը, այն տարբերությամբ, որ Վազգենը բանտում Նիկոլ և մնացած 18-ին չունի.
> Վիճակն անելանելի չի, զզվելի է.


Գոյության իրավունք ունեցող տեսակետ ա, բայց իմ համեստ գնահատականով իրականության հետ եզր չունեցող:

Մանուկյանը երբևէ այսքան կուռ թիմ ու համախոհների սկզբունքային բանակ չի ունեցել: Իսկ 97-ի Տեր-Պետրոսյանը պետական մտածողությամբ նախագահ էր, ի տարբերություն Սերժ Սարգսյանի, ով երկիրն ավելորդ փորձությունների չտանելու համար ի վերջո գնաց իր հրաժարականին (98-ին) ու նաև ապապետական գործառույթներ չէր իրականացնում:

Վիճակի ելքը պատկերացնելի ա: Պարզապես ժողովուրդը արագ փոփոխություններ ա ուզում և հոգնել է: Երկար պայքարի տրամաբանությունը հասկանալը չափազանց բարդ է:

----------


## Բիձա

> Հենց սերժը հրաժարական տա, ինքը կհայտնի իր աջակցությունը ինչ-որ մեկին:
> Իմ կարծիքով ինքը հրաժարվում է երբևէ առաջադրվելուց, որպեսզի փակի բոլոր այն բերանները, որոնք ասում էին, *թե ինքը իշխանության կռիվ է անում*:


Հայաստանում չկա մի գժի թուղթ չունեցող մարդ, որ չհասկանա, որ հենց իշխանություն վերցնելով է հնարավոր Հայաստանը կարգի գցելը.  ԼՏՊ_ն ինքը բացահայտ ասեց, -ինձ օգտագործեք որպես գործիք, ինձ հնարավորություն տվեք վերցնել իշխանությունը, որ ուղղեմ իմ սխալները ու երկիրը կարգի բերեմ /ախոռները մաքրեմ/
 Մարդիկ էլ գնում ԼՏՊ-ին ձայն էին տալիս որ նա հենց իշխանության գա ու հարց լուծի. Մարդիկ միտինգի էին եկել, որ տեսնեն, թե ոնց են ԼՏՊ-ին իշխանության բերում.
Մարդը քյասար ասեց, ես չկամ. :Shok: 
Իմ կարծիքով այսօր շարժում կա, ղեկավար արդեն չկա. Եթե շարժման մեջ կան գիտակից ու թասիբով մարդիկ, ապա պետք է իրենց ձեռքը վերցնեն գործը. Եթե  չարվեց, ապա դա էլ է ելք, մի թուրք կգա էստեղ գուբերնատոր կաշխատի.

----------

davidus (19.09.2009)

----------


## Marduk

ուֆ ուֆ ...

Ընդդիմությունն էլ միտինգ չի ուզում անել... մնում է իշխանությունները զոռով մարդկանց հավաքեն քշեն միտինգի, որ ապացուցեն աշխարհին որ մեր մոտ էլ է դեմոկրատիա...

Գժանոց, կատարյալ տրագիֆառս է այս բոլորը: Ֆելինին կենդանի լիներ մի շեդեվր ֆիլմ կնկարեր էս բոլորի հիման վրա:

Սա էլ Խզմալյանի կարծիքը




> Տիգրան Խզմալյան 
> 17:10 19-09-2009
> Հայկական հեղափոխական շարժման ողբերգությունը նրանում է, որ այն ղեկավարվում է հակահեղափոխականի կողմից։ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հակահեղափոխական է։ Մինչդեռ իրավիճակը հեղափոխական է։ Եվ, բնականաբար, դա ողբերգություն է, *որը մեծ ժամանակ է խլում մեզանից և ժողովրդի ապագայից*։ Սակայն դա անվերջ չի կարող տեղի ունենալ։ Կարծում եմ, որ պատմության ընթացքը (ընդ որում՝ խոսքն արդեն օրերի, ժամերի մասին է), կտրուկ կփոխի այս իրավիճակը, և ինքը, լինելով հմուտ քաղաքական գործիչ, վաղուց դա զգացել է։ Իզուր չէ, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նորից կրկնում է, որ ինքը պատրաստ է չդնել իր թեկնածությունը։ Նա շատ լավ հասկանում է, որ այլևս չի կարող։

----------

Bodyguard (19.09.2009), davidus (19.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> 


Ցույց տուր, թե որտեղ ա նման բան ասել Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մի խոսքով, հաղթանակը մոտ է եթե մյուս քաղաքական ուժեր ակտիվանան, թե որոնք են այդ ուժերը, Ալլահ բիլիյոր…


Դե եթե ընդունենք, որ 7 տասնյակ կուսակցություն ունենք, ապա պետք է ընդունել, որ ոչ բոլորն են ակտիվ, իսկ Ալլահ հիչ բիր շեյ բիլմիյոր:




> Այո, փակում է այն մարդկանց բերանները, որոնք պնդում են, թե ինքը իշխանակռիվ է անում, բայց ավելի է բացում այն մարդկանց բերանները, որոնք պնդում են, որ Լևոնը ուղղակի երկիրն է քանդում իր անսկզբունքային ու անհետևողական պայքարով:


Եվ, սակայն, չեմ տեսնում այդ մարդկանց բերանների մեծ բացվածքը: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև ոչ մի ապացույց, ոչ մի փաստ չունեն այդ մարդիկ :Wink: 




> Հայաստանում չկա մի գժի թուղթ չունեցող մարդ, որ չհասկանա, որ հենց իշխանություն վերցնելով է հնարավոր Հայաստանը կարգի գցելը.  ԼՏՊ_ն ինքը բացահայտ ասեց, -ինձ օգտագործեք որպես գործիք, ինձ հնարավորություն տվեք վերցնել իշխանությունը, որ ուղղեմ իմ սխալները ու երկիրը կարգի բերեմ /ախոռները մաքրեմ/
>  Մարդիկ էլ գնում ԼՏՊ-ին ձայն էին տալիս որ նա հենց իշխանության գա ու հարց լուծի. Մարդիկ միտինգի էին եկել, որ տեսնեն, թե ոնց են ԼՏՊ-ին իշխանության բերում.
> Մարդը քյասար ասեց, ես չկամ.
> Իմ կարծիքով այսօր շարժում կա, ղեկավար արդեն չկա. Եթե շարժման մեջ կան գիտակից ու թասիբով մարդիկ, ապա պետք է իրենց ձեռքը վերցնեն գործը. Եթե  չարվեց, ապա դա էլ է ելք, մի թուրք կգա էստեղ գուբերնատոր կաշխատի.


Ինքը չասեց՝ չկամ, ասեց, որ կհրաժարվի: Իսկ այդ հրաժարվելուն հասնելն էլ հեշտ գործ չի, մինչ այդ հսկայական աշխատանք տարված կլինի: Ու այդ ինչպե՞ս շարժման ղեկավար չկա: Այդ դեպքում ո՞վ է Լևոնը: Դեռ չկա նրան հավասար մեկը, ով թեկուզ իմ աչքում արժանի կլիներ նրան փոխարինել:

----------


## Chuk

> Ցույց տուր, թե որտեղ ա նման բան ասել Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:


Չի կարող ցույց տալ Արթ ջան, Բիձու ասածը Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթի իր մեկնությունն է: Չմոռանանք, որ յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի մտքի ազատություն: Թող սխալ ու կեղծ մեկնեն, դա իրենց հաճույք է պատճառում  :Smile:

----------

Kuk (20.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ուֆ ուֆ ...
> 
> Ընդդիմությունն էլ միտինգ չի ուզում անել... մնում է իշխանությունները զոռով մարդկանց հավաքեն քշեն միտինգի, որ ապացուցեն աշխարհին որ մեր մոտ էլ է դեմոկրատիա...
> 
> Գժանոց, կատարյալ տրագիֆառս է այս բոլորը: Ֆելինին կենդանի լիներ մի շեդեվր ֆիլմ կնկարեր էս բոլորի հիման վրա:
> 
> Սա էլ Խզմալյանի կարծիքը


Իսկ Խզմալյանը ո՞վ է, քաղաքագե՞տ է, իրավաբա՞ն է, դիվանագե՞տ է... ի՞նչ է, որ նրա կարծիքը այսքան մեծ կարևորություն ունի: Արտաքուստ լինել հակահեղափոխական, չի նշանակում իրականում լինել այդպիսին: Ինձ համար արդեն հեղափոխություն է, որ մարդիկ չեն վախենում արտահայտել իրենց մտքերը, չեն վախենում ընդդիմություն լինելուց, մինիմալ պատկերացում ունեն իրենց իրավունքների ու ազատությունների մասին: Ու այս ամենը հենց Շարժման շնորհիվ: Եթե այս ամենը չլիներ, իշխանությունն էլ կվերաբաժաներ Հայաստանը նոր հայրական ժառանգական կալվածքների, պաշտոնները աճուրդի կհաներ՝ պետհամարանիշների նման, ու Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը կվերանվաներ՝ Առաջ էր Հայաստան:

----------


## Տատ

կարծես թե հայտնի է իմ վերաբերմունքը միտինգներին, բայց...ես չեմ սիրում համախոհներիս չարախնդությունը այս թեմայում: Սպասում էիք՞ այսպիսի զարգացման, լավ, բայց ուրախանալու բան չկա:
Ամենագետ հայտարարությունները բոլորի կողմից էլ անդուր են: Եվ եկեք չափավորենք *սխալ* բառի օգտագործումը, նաև դաշնակցության թեմայում:
Այստեղ աստվածներ չկան:

----------

davidus (20.09.2009), Լեո (19.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Ինձ համար արդեն հեղափոխություն է, որ մարդիկ չեն վախենում արտահայտել իրենց մտքերը, չեն վախենում ընդդիմություն լինելուց, մինիմալ պատկերացում ունեն իրենց իրավունքների ու ազատությունների մասին: Ու այս ամենը հենց Շարժման շնորհիվ:


դա սկսվել է 1988 թվականին և չի դադարել տարբեր իշխանության ժամանակ, արի չուռեցնենք Շարժման ֆունկցիաները:

----------

davidus (20.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> դա սկսվել է 1988 թվականին և չի դադարել տարբեր իշխանության ժամանակ, արի չուռեցնենք Շարժման ֆունկցիաները:


Տատ, բավական երկար ժամանակ դա ոչ միայն կանգնել էր, այլ անկում էր ապրել: Արի չթերագնահատենք շարժման արածը:

----------

Ambrosine (19.09.2009), Kuk (20.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Արի չթերագնահատենք շարժման արածը:


ես չեմ թերագնահատում, ուրախ եմ որ կա: Բայց ինձ վստահություն չի ներշնչում նրա արհեստական հսկայականացումը: Ամենամեծ, ամենակարևոր, Հայ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ կոնգրես, առաջին նախագահ, ամենաընտրված, ամենահայրենասեր, ամենախելոք...
Ոչնչով չի տարբերվում մյուս կուսակցություններից հենց դրանով, իր կրծքինտարցանական հարվածներով, իսկ ես կուզեյի, որ տարբերվեր:

----------

davidus (20.09.2009), Մեղապարտ (20.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> ես չեմ թերագնահատում, ուրախ եմ որ կա: Բայց ինձ վստահություն չի ներշնչում նրա արհեստական հսկայականացումը: Ամենամեծ, ամենակարևոր, Հայ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ կոնգրես, առաջին նախագահ, ամենաընտրված, ամենահայրենասեր, ամենախելոք...
> Ոչնչով չի տարբերվում մյուս կուսակցություններից հենց դրանով, իր կրծքինտարցանական հարվածներով, իսկ ես կուզեյի, որ տարբերվեր:


Տատ, հստակեցնենք, հա՞:
Մեզնից ոչ մեկը չի պնդում, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը 2008-ին ընտրվել է: Մենք պնդում ենք, որ չի ընտրվել Սերժ Սարգսյանն ու ավելի շատ ձայն է ստացել Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:
Մենք չենք պնդում, որ մենք բացարձակ մեծամասնություն ենք, մենք պնդում ենք, որ ՀԱԿ համախոհները շատ ավելին են, քան ցանկացած ՀՀ ուրիշ ուժի համախոհները:

Մենք պնդում ենք, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը առաջին նախագահն է, կարող ենք ապացուցել:

Մենք չենք պնդում, որ ինքն ամենահայրենասերն ու ամենախելոքն է, մենք պնդում ենք, որ այսօր ամենապետականամետ ուժը մենք ենք, ու որ ՀԱԿ հաշվարկները ճիշտ են, խոհուն են, տրամաբանված են:

----------


## Տատ

> Տատ, հստակեցնենք, հա՞:
> Մեզնից ոչ մեկը չի պնդում, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը 2008-ին ընտրվել է: Մենք պնդում ենք, որ չի ընտրվել Սերժ Սարգսյանն ու ավելի շատ ձայն է ստացել Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:


պնդում եք, համենայնդեպս այս ֆորումում:



> Մենք չենք պնդում, որ մենք բացարձակ մեծամասնություն ենք, մենք պնդում ենք, որ ՀԱԿ համախոհները շատ ավելին են, քան ցանկացած ՀՀ ուրիշ ուժի համախոհները:


 դա թարգմանվում է համազգային կոնգրես խոսքո՞վ: Ես խոսքերին չեմ կպնում, դու ինքդ էլ գիտես, որ ամեն բառ մի որոշակի բովանդակության ամբիցիա ունի: Նույն ամբիցիոզ անվանում է նաև սա՝ 



> Մենք պնդում ենք, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը առաջին նախագահն է, կարող ենք ապացուցել:


Իհարկե առաջինն էր, ով է վիճում, իսկ միթե ՀԻՄԱ դա կարևոր է՞: Միթե ավելի ճիշտ ու համեստ չէ նրան անվանել (ավելի շուտ ինքնանվանել, դուք այստեղ մեղավոր չեք) պարզապես նախագահության թեկնածու, հետո՝ թեկնածու ֆավորիտ, հետո՝ ընդդիմության ղեկավար, հետո՝ Շարժման նախագահ(կամ ինչպես ասես): 
Ինչ է, քիչ է՞ հիմիկվա արածը, անպայման պիտի անցյալ փառքը (վիճելի) հիշեցնել՞: Նույնիսկ թուլության նշան է: Օ, առաջին նախագահ, հանկարծ չսխալվենք, նա արդեն եղել է, ընդունակ է ուրեմն:




> Մենք չենք պնդում, որ ինքն ամենահայրենասերն ու ամենախելոքն է, մենք պնդում ենք, որ այսօր ամենապետականամետ ուժը մենք ենք, ու որ ՀԱԿ հաշվարկները ճիշտ են, խոհուն են, տրամաբանված են:


Ես չեմ խոսում  ՆՐԱ մասին, ամբողջ շարժումն է պնդում, որ ամենահայրենասերն ու ամենախելոքն է: Եվ մնացած բաները:

իսկ բացի այս, ես այստեղ հայտնվեցի կոնկրետ ակումբցիների իրար ոչնչացնող մեկնաբանությունների պատճառով, երկու կողմից:

Եվ նույն ձևով վարվում է դաշնակցությունը: Իրոք որ նմանությունները գնալով շատանում են, միավորվել է պետք: 




> ամենապետականամետ


 Իսկ պետականակառույց կլինե՞ք: Ամենա:

----------

Մեղապարտ (20.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ պետականակառույց կլինե՞ք: Ամենա:


Ենք, Տատ, ԵՆՔ  :Smile: 
Մնացածին նորից չեմ ուզում անդրադառնալ: Որովհետև մնացածը Տեր-Պետրոսյան անձի մասին է: Իսկ մեր պայքարն անձի պայքար չի  :Smile:

----------


## Տատ

> Ենք, Տատ, ԵՆՔ 
> Մնացածին նորից չեմ ուզում անդրադառնալ: Որովհետև մնացածը Տեր-Պետրոսյան անձի մասին է:


Չուկ, ես նրա անձին միայն մի խոսքով անդրադարձա, առաջին նախագահ, մյուս բաների շարքում: դու ինքդ հանկարծ ամբողջն հասցեագրեցիր նրան: 



> Իսկ մեր պայքարն անձի պայքար չի


Լավ է, եթե դա փոխվեց: Ժամանակին անձի էր, անվան կոչերով, հավատարմության երդումներով:

Իսկ ինչու՞ պետք է անձի չլինի: Ղեկավարներ պետք չեն՞:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ես նրա անձին միայն մի խոսքով անդրադարձա, առաջին նախագահ, մյուս բաների շարքում: դու ինքդ հանկարծ ամբողջն հասցեագրեցիր նրան: 
> Լավ է, եթե դա փոխվեց: Ժամանակին անձի էր, անվան կոչերով, հավատարմության երդումներով:
> 
> Իսկ ինչու՞ պետք է անձի չլինի: Ղեկավարներ պետք չեն՞:


Լավ, Տատ ջան, ես կարծեցի թե բոլոր խոսքերդ իրան են վերաբերվում, դրա համար էդպես պատասխանեցի, եթե էդպես չի, ապա ես՝ ներողություն:

Ղեկավարներ անշուշտ պետք են: Առանց ղեկավարի անհնար է: Ու մեր ղեկավարը՝ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հմուտ, հայրենասեր, պետականամետ գործիչ է, դրանով բախտներս բերել է: Բայց պայքարն անձով պայմանավորել աբսուրդ է ու դա երբևէ մենք չենք արել, թեև «Լևոն նախագահ» շարունակելու ենք գոռալ ու այդ կոչը որպես մեր՝ պայքարն անձով պայմանավորող համարողների վրա ծիծաղելն էլ ենք շարունակելու:

հ.գ. ՀԱԿ-ում պայքարն անձով պայմանավորողներ անշուշտ կան, թե՛ շարքային ՀԱԿ համախոհների մեջ, թե ճանաչվածների մեջ, օրինակ Հակոբ Հակոբյանը: Դա եղանակ չի փոխում:

----------


## Norton

Ի դեպ, նկարներ հանրահավաքից: :Smile: 



Ա1+

----------

Ambrosine (20.09.2009), Chuk (20.09.2009), Kuk (20.09.2009), Rammer (20.09.2009), Ungrateful (20.09.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, տեսնում եմ ձեր ոգևորությունը քաղաքական որոշ հարցերի շուրջ, բայց չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ դրա պատճառները: Ծանր վիճակից, փրկությունից է խոսվում, բայց կարծես մարդիկ ապրում են, աշխատում, արձակուրդ գնում, սիրահարվում, ամուսնանում, երեխաներ ունենում, սովորում, ամուսնալուծվում, հարստանում, սնանկանում… Ես խնդրում եմ, որ առանձին թեմա բացվի, որտեղ կքննարկվի այսօրվա իշխանության կոնկրետ սխալները, ցույց տրվի, թե ինչն է այդքան վատ, որ օրինակ իմ նման քաղաքականապես «անգրագետ» մարդիկ հասկանան ի վերջո, թե ինչն ինչոց է, թե չէ ապրում եմ այսպես լիակատար խավարի մեջ, լուսավորեք ինձ, եթե դժվար չի: Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար, այո, մի բան էլ, եթե դժվար չի, կխնդրեի սխալները մատնացույց անելու դեպքում նշել նաև, թե ով և ինչպես կարող է լուծել այդ խնդիրները, և ինչու այսօրվա իշխանությունները չեն անում դա: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ ոչ մեկս էլ ամենագետ չէ, բայց ներկայացրեք ձեր տեսակետը այնքան, որքան կարող եք: Այսինքը, դա լինի թեմա, որում ոչ թե պարզապես ներկայացվեն ընդդիմության տեսակետները, այլ կոնկրետ ձեր քննադատությունը այն ամենի, ինչից դժգոհ եք: Մի խոսքով, ես ինչպես միշտ շատ եմ երկարացնում, կհանդիպենք երևի այդ նոր թեմայում, կխնդրեի նաև ինձ տեղյակ պահել այդ թեմայի ստեղծման մասին:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, տեսնում եմ ձեր ոգևորությունը քաղաքական որոշ հարցերի շուրջ, բայց չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ դրա պատճառները: Ծանր վիճակից, փրկությունից է խոսվում, բայց կարծես մարդիկ ապրում են, աշխատում, արձակուրդ գնում, սիրահարվում, ամուսնանում, երեխաներ ունենում, սովորում, ամուսնալուծվում, հարստանում, սնանկանում… Ես խնդրում եմ, որ առանձին թեմա բացվի, որտեղ կքննարկվի այսօրվա իշխանության կոնկրետ սխալները, ցույց տրվի, թե ինչն է այդքան վատ, որ օրինակ իմ նման քաղաքականապես «անգրագետ» մարդիկ հասկանան ի վերջո, թե ինչն ինչոց է, թե չէ ապրում եմ այսպես լիակատար խավարի մեջ, լուսավորեք ինձ, եթե դժվար չի: Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար, այո, մի բան էլ, եթե դժվար չի, կխնդրեի սխալները մատնացույց անելու դեպքում նշել նաև, թե ով և ինչպես կարող է լուծել այդ խնդիրները, և ինչու այսօրվա իշխանությունները չեն անում դա: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ ոչ մեկս էլ ամենագետ չէ, բայց ներկայացրեք ձեր տեսակետը այնքան, որքան կարող եք: Այսինքը, դա լինի թեմա, որում ոչ թե պարզապես ներկայացվեն ընդդիմության տեսակետները, այլ կոնկրետ ձեր քննադատությունը այն ամենի, ինչից դժգոհ եք: Մի խոսքով, ես ինչպես միշտ շատ եմ երկարացնում, կհանդիպենք երևի այդ նոր թեմայում, կխնդրեի նաև ինձ տեղյակ պահել այդ թեմայի ստեղծման մասին:


Մի հարց, եթե կարելի է։
Դուք Հայլուր նայում ե՞ք։ Թե՞ շատ եք նայում։

----------

Kuk (20.09.2009), Բիձա (20.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, տեսնում եմ ձեր ոգևորությունը քաղաքական որոշ հարցերի շուրջ, բայց չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ դրա պատճառները: Ծանր վիճակից, փրկությունից է խոսվում, բայց կարծես մարդիկ ապրում են, աշխատում, արձակուրդ գնում, սիրահարվում, ամուսնանում, երեխաներ ունենում, սովորում, ամուսնալուծվում, հարստանում, սնանկանում… Ես խնդրում եմ, որ առանձին թեմա բացվի, որտեղ կքննարկվի այսօրվա իշխանության կոնկրետ սխալները, ցույց տրվի, թե ինչն է այդքան վատ, որ օրինակ իմ նման քաղաքականապես «անգրագետ» մարդիկ հասկանան ի վերջո, թե ինչն ինչոց է, թե չէ ապրում եմ այսպես լիակատար խավարի մեջ, լուսավորեք ինձ, եթե դժվար չի: Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար, այո, մի բան էլ, եթե դժվար չի, կխնդրեի սխալները մատնացույց անելու դեպքում նշել նաև, թե ով և ինչպես կարող է լուծել այդ խնդիրները, և ինչու այսօրվա իշխանությունները չեն անում դա: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ ոչ մեկս էլ ամենագետ չէ, բայց ներկայացրեք ձեր տեսակետը այնքան, որքան կարող եք: Այսինքը, դա լինի թեմա, որում ոչ թե պարզապես ներկայացվեն ընդդիմության տեսակետները, այլ կոնկրետ ձեր քննադատությունը այն ամենի, ինչից դժգոհ եք: Մի խոսքով, ես ինչպես միշտ շատ եմ երկարացնում, կհանդիպենք երևի այդ նոր թեմայում, կխնդրեի նաև ինձ տեղյակ պահել այդ թեմայի ստեղծման մասին:


Վանաձորցի տղա, կոնկրետ օրինակներով խոսենք:

Օրինակ մեծ սխալ է, երբ ինչ-որ մեկը դիմացինից մի բան պահանջում է առանց փնտրելու: Համաձա՞յն ես, որ սխալ է: Բարի: Այդ դեպքում սկսիր փնտրել ակումբում, որովհետև ակումբում այդ ամենի մասին կա: Իսկ մենք, կոպիտ ասեմ, քյասիբի ռադիո չենք, որ քո համար հատուկ թողարկում պատրաստենք:

Սակայն որպես սկիզբ կառաջարկեմ այցելել հետևյալ կայքերը՝ ինֆորմացիա քաղելու համար.
- anc.am
- payqar.org
- levonpresident.am
- nikol.am
- a1plus.am
- lragir.am
- akumb.am - քաղաքականություն բաժին

----------

Kuk (20.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, տեսնում եմ ձեր ոգևորությունը քաղաքական որոշ հարցերի շուրջ, բայց չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ դրա պատճառները: Ծանր վիճակից, փրկությունից է խոսվում, բայց կարծես մարդիկ ապրում են, աշխատում, արձակուրդ գնում, սիրահարվում, ամուսնանում, երեխաներ ունենում, սովորում, ամուսնալուծվում, հարստանում, սնանկանում… Ես խնդրում եմ, որ առանձին թեմա բացվի, որտեղ կքննարկվի այսօրվա իշխանության կոնկրետ սխալները, ցույց տրվի, թե ինչն է այդքան վատ, որ օրինակ իմ նման քաղաքականապես «անգրագետ» մարդիկ հասկանան ի վերջո, թե ինչն ինչոց է, թե չէ ապրում եմ այսպես լիակատար խավարի մեջ, լուսավորեք ինձ, եթե դժվար չի: Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար, այո, մի բան էլ, եթե դժվար չի, կխնդրեի սխալները մատնացույց անելու դեպքում նշել նաև, թե ով և ինչպես կարող է լուծել այդ խնդիրները, և ինչու այսօրվա իշխանությունները չեն անում դա: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ ոչ մեկս էլ ամենագետ չէ, բայց ներկայացրեք ձեր տեսակետը այնքան, որքան կարող եք: Այսինքը, դա լինի թեմա, որում ոչ թե պարզապես ներկայացվեն ընդդիմության տեսակետները, այլ կոնկրետ ձեր քննադատությունը այն ամենի, ինչից դժգոհ եք: Մի խոսքով, ես ինչպես միշտ շատ եմ երկարացնում, կհանդիպենք երևի այդ նոր թեմայում, կխնդրեի նաև ինձ տեղյակ պահել այդ թեմայի ստեղծման մասին:


Էդ ամենի մասին առանձին թեմա բացելու կարիք երևի թե չկա: Այդ մասին գրվում ա տարբեր թեմաներում՝ քաղաքականության բաժնում, հիմնականում: Մտիր «Թեժ լուրեր» թեման կարդա, կտեսնես այդ ամենը ժամանակագրությամբ: 
Իսկ թե ինչն է խանգարում հանգիստ ապրել, սիրել և սիրվել, սնվել և շնչել.. խանգարում է մարտի մեկը, խանգարում է մարդկանց՝ հոգսերով լեցուն կյանքը, խանգարում է ամենուրեք հանդիպող ապօրիոնություններն ու ստորությունները, խանգարում են նման շատ բաներ: Ինչո՞ւ եղավ մարտի մեկը: ՀԻմա, քո այս տրամաբանությամբ, կարծում եմ՝ կպատասխանես մոտավորապես այսպես՝ եթե չլինեին ընդդիմության հանրահավաքները, չէր լինի մարտի մեկը: Առաջին հայացքից, իհարկե, այդպես է թվում, բայց եթե ուշադրություն դարձնենք, անպայման կնկատենք, որ այդ դեպքում ևս կլիներ մարտի մեկ, ու լինում էր: Եթե անմեղ մարդիկ են սպանվում, եթե կան չբացահայտված բազմաթիվ սպանություններ, եթե երկրում չի գործում իրավակարգ համակարգ, չի գործում արդարադատության համակարգ, չեն գործում պետության համար կարևոր նշանակություն ունեցող շատ կառույցներ, մի՞թե սա մարտի մեկ չէ: Մարտի մեկն ուղղակի այս ամենի ամբողջական մի պատկերն էր: Մարտի մեկը շարունակվում է մինչև օրս: Եթե չբացահայտված սպանությունների մասին կոնկրետ տեղեկություններ կուզես, նայիր պաշտոնական տվյալներին, կարող ես հաշվի առնել նաև այն փաստը, որ այնտեղ շատ բաներ կոծկվում են, չեն հրապարակվում, բայց միևնույնն է, դրանք շատ են: Արդարադատության մասին խոսելն ավելորդ է. հարցրու իրավաբանականում սովորող ծանոթներիդ, թե ի՞նչ ենկարծում՝ իրենց մասնագիտությամբ ինչպես են պատրաստվում աշխատանքի ընդունվել: Փողով, ծանոթով, համ փողով, համ ծանոթով: Ինչ որ կերպ արդարադատություն կոչված համակարգի հետ առնչույթուն ունեցած ծանոթներիցդ փորձիր տեղեկանալ, թե ինչպես են այնտեղ հարցեր լուծվում: Արդեն նշացի մոտավոր պատասխանը, թե ինչպես: Միքիչ էլ սոցիալական. նայիր թոշակներին ու նայիր հացի, կարագի, շաքարավազի և ընդհանրապես սննդամթերքի գներին: Նայիր, թե ինչ է արտադրում պետությունդ: Նայիր, թե ինչ հարաբերությունների մեջ է գտնվում հարևան պետությունների հետ: Նայիր արտաքին քաղաքականությանը: Նայիր, թե ինչպիսի տեմպերով աճում բուհերի վճարների թվերը: Նայիր, թե ինչպես են այլանդակվում մայրաքաղաքի փողոցները, ինչպես են մարդիկ դուրս շպրտվում սեփական տներից, որոնց փոխարեն ստանում են գրոշներ: Մի՞թե այսքանը չգիտես, մի՞թե չգիտես, որ սա ընդամենը մի փոքրիկ մասն է այս ողբերգության: Մի՞թե սրանից ավելին ես ուզում տեսնել՝ ընդունելու համար մարդկանց դժգոհության իրավացիությունը:

----------

Ambrosine (20.09.2009), Chuk (20.09.2009), Բիձա (20.09.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Վանաձորցի տղա, կոնկրետ օրինակներով խոսենք:
> 
> Օրինակ մեծ սխալ է, երբ ինչ-որ մեկը դիմացինից մի բան պահանջում է առանց փնտրելու: Համաձա՞յն ես, որ սխալ է: Բարի: Այդ դեպքում սկսիր փնտրել ակումբում, որովհետև ակումբում այդ ամենի մասին կա: Իսկ մենք, կոպիտ ասեմ, քյասիբի ռադիո չենք, որ քո համար հատուկ թողարկում պատրաստենք:
> 
> Սակայն որպես սկիզբ կառաջարկեմ այցելել հետևյալ կայքերը՝ ինֆորմացիա քաղելու համար.
> - anc.am
> - payqar.org
> - levonpresident.am
> - nikol.am
> ...


Նախ, նշեմ, որ ես համարյա հեռուստացույց չեմ նայում, սա նախորդ գրառողի համար:
Հիմա բուն նյութին, ես մտածում եմ, որ սա կարծիքների փոխանակման տեղ է ու թեմայի բացումը քյասիբի ռադիո չէր դառնա հաստատ, քո նշած կայքերի կեսը նույն ուղղության գաղափարախոսների տեսակետները պիտի որ արտահայտեն, չեմ կարծում, որ ակոււմբի անդամների տեսակետները այդպես տառացիորեն կրկնեն դրանք, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ակումբի կայքին, ապա ես ուղղակի առաջարկում էի կոնկրետ թեմա, որովհետև ակումբում դրանք ցրված են այստեղ-այնտեղ ու նորից հիմնականում բերվում են որոշակի համակարծիք գաղափարախոսների տեսակետներ ու դրանք վեր լուծվում, իմ սածը այդ կարծիքներից վերացարկված քննարկման մասին էր, այ դու, օրինակ, ինչպե՞ս ես մտածում, դու-ն ցանկացած ակումբցին է, ամեն դեպքում, ես խնդրեցի, դուք մերժեցիք, ձեր իրավունքն է: Սակայն քյասիբի ռադիո որակումը սխալ էր հաստատ, որովհետև այդպես որ լինի այստեղ արվող ցանկացած գրառում պիտի այդպիսին համարվի: Լքվ մնաք, չեմ կարողանում կարճ կապել, հո զոռով չի  :Sad:

----------


## davidus

> Այսինքը, դա լինի թեմա, որում ոչ թե պարզապես ներկայացվեն ընդդիմության տեսակետները, այլ կոնկրետ ձեր քննադատությունը այն ամենի, ինչից դժգոհ եք:


ապեր, ընդդիմության տեսակետը ներկաներին քննադատելն է..... այնպես որ տեսակետն ու քննադատությունը ոչ թե հակառակ կողմերում են, այլ նույն......

իսկ Chuk-ի տված սայթերը "միակ" ճիշտ ինֆորմացիա ստանալու "անկողմնակալ" սայթեր են...  :Wink:

----------

Արիացի (20.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Նախ, նշեմ, որ ես համարյա հեռուստացույց չեմ նայում, սա նախորդ գրառողի համար:
> Հիմա բուն նյութին, ես մտածում եմ, որ սա կարծիքների փոխանակման տեղ է ու թեմայի բացումը քյասիբի ռադիո չէր դառնա հաստատ, քո նշած կայքերի կեսը նույն ուղղության գաղափարախոսների տեսակետները պիտի որ արտահայտեն, չեմ կարծում, որ ակոււմբի անդամների տեսակետները այդպես տառացիորեն կրկնեն դրանք, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ակումբի կայքին, ապա ես ուղղակի առաջարկում էի կոնկրետ թեմա, որովհետև ակումբում դրանք ցրված են այստեղ-այնտեղ ու նորից հիմնականում բերվում են որոշակի համակարծիք գաղափարախոսների տեսակետներ ու դրանք վեր լուծվում, իմ սածը այդ կարծիքներից վերացարկված քննարկման մասին էր, այ դու, օրինակ, ինչպե՞ս ես մտածում, դու-ն ցանկացած ակումբցին է, ամեն դեպքում, ես խնդրեցի, դուք մերժեցիք, ձեր իրավունքն է: Սակայն քյասիբի ռադիո որակումը սխալ էր հաստատ, որովհետև այդպես որ լինի այստեղ արվող ցանկացած գրառում պիտի այդպիսին համարվի: Լքվ մնաք, չեմ կարողանում կարճ կապել, հո զոռով չի


«Քյասիբի ռադիո» որակումը սխալ չէր հասարակ պատճառով. իշխանության բազում սխալների մասին խոսվել է բազում թեմաներում, խոսվել է ակումբցիների կողմից: Խոսվել է հնարավոր լուծումների մասին, լուծվել է բազումների կողմից: Դու եկել ու ասում ես, որ կրկնենք: Դու ուզում ես լսել մեր տեսակետները, թե ինչերն են սխալ, ես քեզ տվեցի հղումներ, որոնք դրանք բավական համապարփակ ներկայացված են: Ուզու՞մ ես, որ անպայման *քո համար* ժամանակ ծախսենք ու դրանք նորից գրենք, ներիր, զբաղած ենք  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> իսկ Chuk-ի տված սայթերը "միակ" ճիշտ ինֆորմացիա ստանալու "անկողմնակալ" սայթեր են...


Իսկ դու կտա՞ս այնպիսի սայթեր, որոնք ոչ թե չակերտավոր, այլ առանց չակերտների անկողմնակալ են:

----------


## Chuk

> իսկ Chuk-ի տված սայթերը "միակ" ճիշտ ինֆորմացիա ստանալու "անկողմնակալ" սայթեր են...


Միակը չեն, ես մոռացել էի նշել hzh.am-ը, chi.am-ը, zhamanak.am-ը, tert.am-ը, hraparak.am-ը, aravot.am-ը ու էլի որոշ կայքեր  :Jpit:

----------

Kuk (20.09.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Իսկ դու կտա՞ս այնպիսի սայթեր, որոնք ոչ թե չակերտավոր, այլ առանց չակերտների անկողմնակալ են:


չէ..

----------


## Chuk

ու ի դեպ մոռացել էի մի շատ կարևոր, արտասահմանից ֆինանսավորվող կայք.

azatutyun.am

Ու նաև խորհուրդ կտամ լսել նրա թողարկումները՝ ռադիոյով:

----------

Mephistopheles (21.09.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Միակը չեն, ես մոռացել էի նշել hzh.am-ը, chi.am-ը, zhamanak.am-ը, tert.am-ը, hraparak.am-ը, aravot.am-ը ու էլի որոշ կայքեր


"միակ"-ը վերաբերում էր ճիշտ ինֆորմացիային, ոչ թե սայթերին :Smile: 




> Ու նաև խորհուրդ կտամ լսել նրա թողարկումները՝ ռադիոյով:


Chuk, հալալա քեզ.....

----------


## Chuk

> "միակ"-ը վերաբերում էր ճիշտ ինֆորմացիային, ոչ թե սայթերին


Իսկ դու կտա՞ս *այլ*՝ ճիշտ ինֆորմացիա  :Smile: 




> Chuk, հահալա քեզ.....


Շնորհակալ եմ  :Blush: 
Անհամեստորեն ասեմ, որ ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ հա*հ*ալա ինձ  :Blush:

----------


## davidus

> Իսկ դու կտա՞ս *այլ*՝ ճիշտ ինֆորմացիա


Chuk ջան, ես արդեն վաղուց այս թեմայում փորձում եմ գրառումներ չանել, բայց դու այնպիսի ագրեսիվությամբ "թռար" Վանաձորցի տղայի "դեմքին", որ ինձ էլ չկարողացա զսպեյի... իսկ քո հարցին, սկզբունքներիցս հետ չկանգնելու համար կպատասխանեմ.... չէ, չեմ կարա..... էլ չեմ գրելու... իմաստը չեմ տեսնում....  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Chuk ջան, ես արդեն վաղուց այս թեմայում փորձում եմ գրառումներ չանել, բայց դու այնպիսի ագրեսիվությամբ "թռար" Վանաձորցի տղայի "դեմքին", որ ինձ էլ չկարողացա զսպեյի... իսկ քո հարցին, սկզբունքներիցս հետ չկանգնելու համար կպատասխանեմ.... չէ, չեմ կարա..... էլ չեմ գրելու... իմաստը չեմ տեսնում....


Խնդրում ու պահանջում եմ լինել զուսպ, այստեղ ոչ մեկը ոչ մեկի «դեմքին չի թռել»:
Իսկ չգրելդ ունի իրական պատճառ՝ չկա գրելիք: Բարի չգրում:

----------

davidus (20.09.2009), Kuk (20.09.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> . իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ակումբի կայքին, ապա ես ուղղակի առաջարկում էի կոնկրետ թեմա, որովհետև *ակումբում դրանք ցրված են այստեղ-այնտեղ* ու նորից *հիմնականում բերվում են որոշակի համակարծիք գաղափարախոսների տեսակետներ* ու դրանք վեր լուծվում, իմ ասածը *այդ կարծիքներից վերացարկված քննարկման մասին* էր, *այ դու, օրինակ, ինչպե՞ս ես մտածում,* դու-ն ցանկացած ակումբցին է, ամեն դեպքում, ես խնդրեցի, դուք մերժեցիք, ձեր իրավունքն է: Սակայն քյասիբի ռադիո որակումը սխալ էր հաստատ, որովհետև այդպես որ լինի այստեղ արվող ցանկացած գրառում պիտի այդպիսին համարվի: Լավ մնաք, չեմ կարողանում կարճ կապել, հո զոռով չի


Ինձ թվում է ձեր պատասխանը լրիվ ուրիշ գրառման համար էր, իմ գրածը այս էր: Հասկանում եմ, որ գնահատում եք ձեր ժամանակը,
 եթե ասվեր՝ ժամանակ չունեմ, ես կընդունեի միանշանակ, բայց քո տված պատասխանի մնացած մասերը՝ ներիր, ինձ չեն բավարարում: 
Հ.Գ. ՄԻ անգամ էլ՝ այդ կայքերը ինձ չեն հետաքրքրում* տվյալ պարագայում*, որովհետև Չուկի կարծիքը կամ մյուսի, մյուսի, չի կարող տառացիորեն համընկնել ԼՏՊ_ի կամ մյուսի, մյուսի կարծիքին, ինձ *ակումբցիների կարծիքն* է հետաքրքրում՝ *վերացարկվելով ընդդիմությունից, ԼՏՊ-ից,* ՆՓ-ից, ՏԿ_ից… Թեման կարող ի ինքս բացել, ես էլ բողոքելու բաներ ունեմ, բայց մտածեցի, որ ավելի շատ ասելու ունեցողներ կլինեն, առաջարկը արեցի, ի վերջո ձեր գործն է, հիմնականում այնքան հետաքրքիր կայք է սա, որ մի մերժումից ես իրավունք չունեմ դժգոհ մնալու այս կայքի ստեղծողներից, կազմակերպիչներից ու այստեղ մթնոլորտ ստեղծողներից, մանավանդ որ մթնոլորտը չնայած երբեմն թեժ բայց շատ լավն է: Հ.Գ.-ս ավելի երկար ստացվեց, քան բուն նյութը:

----------

Լեռնցի (20.09.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Chuk ջան, ես արդեն վաղուց այս թեմայում փորձում եմ գրառումներ չանել, բայց դու այնպիսի ագրեսիվությամբ "թռար" Վանաձորցի տղայի "դեմքին", որ ինձ էլ չկարողացա զսպեյի... իսկ քո հարցին, սկզբունքներիցս հետ չկանգնելու համար կպատասխանեմ.... չէ, չեմ կարա..... էլ չեմ գրելու... իմաստը չեմ տեսնում....


Ես մեղմ ասած *քո հետ համաձայն չեմ*, քո աջակցությունը գնահատում եմ, բայց դրա մատուցման այս ձևը ճիշտ չի: *Իրար հետ չհամաձայնելը իրար դեմքի թռնել չի*:

----------

Mephistopheles (21.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ թվում է ձեր պատասխանը լրիվ ուրիշ գրառման համար էր, իմ գրածը այս էր: Հասկանում եմ, որ գնահատում եք ձեր ժամանակը,
>  եթե ասվեր՝ ժամանակ չունեմ, ես կընդունեի միանշանակ, բայց քո տված պատասխանի մնացած մասերը՝ ներիր, ինձ չեն բավարարում: 
> Հ.Գ. ՄԻ անգամ էլ՝ այդ կայքերը ինձ չեն հետաքրքրում* տվյալ պարագայում*, որովհետև Չուկի կարծիքը կամ մյուսի, մյուսի, չի կարող տառացիորեն համընկնել ԼՏՊ_ի կամ մյուսի, մյուսի կարծիքին, ինձ *ակումբցիների կարծիքն* է հետաքրքրում՝ *վերացարկվելով ընդդիմությունից, ԼՏՊ-ից,* ՆՓ-ից, ՏԿ_ից… Թեման կարող ի ինքս բացել, ես էլ բողոքելու բաներ ունեմ, բայց մտածեցի, որ ավելի շատ ասելու ունեցողներ կլինեն, առաջարկը արեցի, ի վերջո ձեր գործն է, հիմնականում այնքան հետաքրքիր կայք է սա, որ մի մերժումից ես իրավունք չունեմ դժգոհ մնալու այս կայքի ստեղծողներից, կազմակերպիչներից ու այստեղ մթնոլորտ ստեղծողներից, մանավանդ որ մթնոլորտը չնայած երբեմն թեժ բայց շատ լավն է: Հ.Գ.-ս ավելի երկար ստացվեց, քան բուն նյութը:


Շատ չշեղվելու համար շատ թեթև բացատրեմ:
Ենթադրենք իշխանությունը ունի սխալ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններում, դրանք շարադրված են համապատասխան թեմայում, այնտեղ կարելի է գտնել թե ակումբցիների տեսակետները, թե մեջբերումներով այլոց, այդ թվում լրագրողների, քաղաքագետների, քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվողների, հրապարակախոսների և այլն:

Իշխանությունը ունի սխալներ ներքին քաղաքականությունում, դրանց համար կան համապատասխան թեմաներ: Դրա համար ես այլ հղումների հետ միասին տվեցի՝ *akumb.am - քաղաքականություն բաժին:*

Բարի որոնումներ  :Smile: 

հ.գ. Յուրաքանչյուրն ազատ է ակումբում թեմա բացելու համար, դրա համար նման անիմաստ երկխոսություններից խուսափելու համար եթե էդպիսի լուրջ մտադրություն ունես, ապա կարող ես թեմայից դուրս գրառման փոխարեն ինքդ թեմա բացել: Թեմայի հետաքրքիր ու արդիական լինելու դեպքում այն ինքնըստինքյան կակտիվանա: Իսկ քո գրառումն այս թեմայում ունի ընդամենը մեկ մեկնություն, որ քողարկված տեքստով ասում ես. «Ջուր եք ծեծում, լուրջ ասելիք չունեք»: Ես կոպիտ եմ ասում, բայց իրողությունը սա է:

----------


## Շինարար

> .
> հ.գ. Յուրաքանչյուրն ազատ է ակումբում թեմա բացելու համար, դրա համար նման անիմաստ երկխոսություններից խուսափելու համար եթե էդպիսի լուրջ մտադրություն ունես, ապա կարող ես թեմայից դուրս գրառման փոխարեն ինքդ թեմա բացել: Թեմայի հետաքրքիր ու արդիական լինելու դեպքում այն ինքնըստինքյան կակտիվանա: Իսկ քո գրառումն այս թեմայում ունի ընդամենը մեկ մեկնություն, որ *քողարկված տեքստով ասում ես. «Ջուր եք ծեծում, լուրջ ասելիք չունեք»:* Ես կոպիտ եմ ասում, բայց իրողությունը սա է:


Ես նման բան չասեցի, բայց քանի որ այդպես էլ իրար չհասկացանք, վերջ՝ կաշխատեմ այս թեմայում էլ չգրել:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ես նման բան չասեցի, բայց քանի որ այդպես էլ իրար չհասկացանք, վերջ՝ կաշխատեմ այս թեմայում էլ չգրել:


Հիմա արդեն ուշ է, վաղը կփորձեմ մանրամասն անդրադառնալ սկզբնահարցիդ  :Smile: : Իմ կողմից խոստանում եմ կարծիքների կիրթ ու քաղաքավարի փոխանակություն:

Չուկ, հուսով եմ՝ օֆֆտոպ չես համարի:

----------


## Marduk

Աստղ

Մի ժամանակ կար որ այս ֆորումում մարդիկ պարծենում էին նրանով որ Խզմալյանը կանգնեց շարժման կողքը... իսկ հիմա երբ ասում է թե թագավորը մերկ է, ասում ես թե ով է նա՞

Լավ Խզմալյան , Սեֆիլյան թողնենք մի կողմ

Իսկ Մարինե Պետրոսյանի մասին ինչ կասես: Ինքն էլ հո Լևոնի ֆանատ է:




> *Այս դեպքում ի՞նչ ճանապարհով կարող է հասարակությունը վերադարձնել իշխանություն ձևավորելու իր իրավունքը, երբ արմատներն էլ այսքան խորն են:*
> 
> Չէ, արմատները դեռ այդքան խորը չեն, որ հնարավոր չլինի արմատախիլ անել: Կան մարդիկ, ովքեր անընդհատ շեշտում են, որ դա պետք է կատարվի սահմանադրական եղանակով: Ըստ իս` դա պարտադիր պայման չէ: Ես ասում եմ` ժողովուրդն ունի ապստամբության իրավունք: Ինձ ոմանք հակազդում են, որ ապստամբությունը վտանգավոր է, և եթե հիմա ժողովուրդն ապստամբությամբ վերցնի իշխանությունը, Հայաստանում կձևավորվի ավանդույթ, և հետո անընդհատ կլինեն խռովություններ: Այստեղ կա տրամաբանություն, բայց ես հակառակ կողմից եմ ուզում մոտենալ. իսկ եթե ապստամբություն չլինի և սահմանադրական ճանապարհով հնարավոր չլինի փոխել վիճակը, ի՞նչ կլինի…կլինի այն, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը կմնա իր  ամբողջ ժամկետով, ինչն ինձ համար աղետ է, որովհետև եթե դու թույլ ես տալիս, որ ինքը մնա մինչև վերջ, նշանակում է` հանդուրժում ես այն, ինչ տեղի ունեցավ: Այսինքն` թույլ ես տալիս, որ մարդկանց վրա  կրակելը դառնա ավանդույթ, ինչն ինձ համար ավելի վտանգավոր է, քան, օրինակ, ապստամբությունը:
> 
> Գոյություն ունի նախադեպի օրենք, այսինքն` եթե դու մի բան հանդուրժում ես և դեմը չես առնում, դա դառնում է նախադեպ, նախադեպն էլ դառնում է օրենք:
> 
> Եվ այստեղ ինձ համար ոչ թե կարևոր է Սերժ Սարգսյանի խնդիրը, այլ այն, որ նա եկել է արյունով, և այդ նախադեպը չպետք է հանդուրժել: Դա ֆորմալ հարց չէ, դա սկզբունքի հարց է: Դու իրեն պետք է հեռացնես հենց այն ձևի համար, որով նա եկել է: Նույնիսկ եթե ինքը լավ նախագահ լիներ (չնայած դրա ոչ մի նշան մինչև հիմա չկա),  այն ձևը, որով նա եկել է, պետք է սկզբունքորեն մերժվի, և սա  ինձ համար սկզբունքային հարց է:


http://www.lragir.am/armsrc/interview29213.html

----------

davidus (20.09.2009), Արիացի (20.09.2009), Բիձա (21.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> ես չեմ թերագնահատում, ուրախ եմ որ կա: Բայց ինձ վստահություն չի ներշնչում նրա արհեստական հսկայականացումը: Ամենամեծ, ամենակարևոր, Հայ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ կոնգրես, առաջին նախագահ, ամենաընտրված, ամենահայրենասեր, ամենախելոք...
> Ոչնչով չի տարբերվում մյուս կուսակցություններից հենց դրանով, իր կրծքինտարցանական հարվածներով, իսկ ես կուզեյի, որ տարբերվեր:


Բա որ չեն ասու՞մ «ՀՀ հիմնադիր նախագահ»: Ոնց որ Լևոնն էլ հայերի աթաթուրքը լինի:

----------

davidus (20.09.2009), Marduk (20.09.2009)

----------


## Marduk

Տատ

Համաձայն եմ որ չարախնդալ պետք չի:
Սա իսկապես ողբերգություն է: Իսկապես Խզմալյանը ճիշտ է, ողբերգություն է, որ հայկական համաժողովրդական ընդվզումը ղեկավարում է մի մարդ, որ միգուցե է զզվում է մարդկային ըմբոստ տեսակից: Միգուցե նա վրեժ է լուծում 1996-ի ըմբոստներից, միգուցե վրեժ է լուծում 1988-ի ըմբոստներից, որոնք նրան դավաճան հանեցին...

Բայց ինչ մեղք ուներ այս սերունդը, որ այս սերունդին էլ է ուզում զրկի ապագայից ու դարձնի հուսահատ նիհիլիստ, ցինիկներ...  ինչպես դարձան շատերը 1988-ի շարժումից հետո երբ տեսան որ լիդերների մեծ մասը այն չեն ինչ ներկայանում են:

----------

davidus (20.09.2009), Արիացի (20.09.2009), Բիձա (21.09.2009), Լեռնցի (20.09.2009), Տատ (21.09.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Իսկ Մարինե Պետրոսյանի մասին ինչ կասես: Ինքն էլ հո Լևոնի ֆանատ է:


Նորմալ հարցազրույց է, այստեղ ի՞նչ տեսար հարգելի Մարդուկ, որ ամագոռգոռ մեկնաբանություններով տեղարեցիր:



> Սա իսկապես ողբերգություն է: Իսկապես Խզմալյանը ճիշտ է, ողբերգություն է, որ հայկական համաժողովրդական ընդվզումը ղեկավարում է մի մարդ, որ միգուցե է զզվում է մարդկային ըմբոստ տեսակից: Միգուցե նա վրեժ է լուծում 1996-ի ըմբոստներից, միգուցե վրեժ է լուծում 1988-ի ըմբոստներից, որոնք նրան դավաճան հանեցին...


Իհարկե զվարճալի է լսլե, վրեժի մասին էն դեպքում, երբ միլլիոն անգամ Մարդը ասել է իր ետ վերադռանալու նպատակը, իհարկե կարող եք ենթադրություններ անել, ընկնել սարեր ու չոլեր, տարբեր պատմություններ բերել , բայց դրանցի ոչինչ չի փոխվի: 



> Բայց ինչ մեղք ուներ այս սերունդը, որ այս սերունդին էլ է ուզում զրկի ապագայից ու դարձնի *հուսահատ նիհիլիստ, ցինիկներ... ինչպես դարձան շատերը 1988-ի շարժումից* *հետո երբ տեսան որ լիդերների մեծ մասը այն չեն ինչ ներկայանում են:*


Սա ինքնաքննադատություն է՞ր: Ինքնաքննադատվենք անցնենք, առաջ այդպես էլ չհասկանալով, որ այսօրվա շարժան մեջի երիտասարդությունն է, որ կառուցում է իր ապագան ու ուզում է երկիրը զարգանա:
Իսկ որոշ հուսահատ , նիհլիստ ցինիկներ կարող էն անվերջ բողոքել ու բողոքել, այդպես էլ քիթը տնից դուրս չհանելով, տեսնելու համար թե երկրում ի՞նչ է կատարվում իրականում:

----------

Kuk (20.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ որոշ հուսահատ , նիհլիստ ցինիկներ կարող էն անվերջ բողոքել ու բողոքել, այդպես էլ քիթը տնից դուրս չհանելով, տեսնելու համար թե երկրում ի՞նչ է կատարվում իրականում:


ՉԷ, ինչի՞, տենց մի ասա, Անդո ջան. մեկ-մեկ միտինգներից առաջ կամ հետո ակտիվանում են ակումբում, ինչ որ բարբաջանքներ, կցկտուր կաղկանձներ ու էլի սատկած լռություն:

----------

Norton (20.09.2009)

----------


## Marduk

Norton




> Չէ, արմատները դեռ այդքան խորը չեն, որ հնարավոր չլինի արմատախիլ անել:* Կան մարդիկ, ովքեր անընդհատ շեշտում են, որ դա պետք է կատարվի սահմանադրական եղանակով:*


Մի հատ կասես ով է այն մարդը որ անընդհատ պնդում է թե պետք է գնալ սահմանադրական ուղով: Ում նկատի ունի Մարինեն:




> Իհարկե զվարճալի է լսլե, վրեժի մասին էն դեպքում, երբ միլլիոն անգամ Մարդը ասել է իր ետ վերադռանալու նպատակը, իհարկե կարող եք ենթադրություններ անել, ընկնել սարեր ու չոլեր, տարբեր պատմություններ բերել , բայց դրանցի ոչինչ չի փոխվի:


Մարդիկ կարող են հազար ու մի բան ասեն, դա էեական չի, մարդկանց խոսքերով չեն դատում այլ գործերով:
Եթե դուք մարդկանց մասին դատում եք միայն խոսքերով ապա հավերժ խարխափելու եք:




> Սա ինքնաքննադատություն է՞ր: Ինքնաքննադատվենք անցնենք, առաջ այդպես էլ չհասկանալով, որ այսօրվա շարժան մեջի երիտասարդությունն է, որ կառուցում է իր ապագան ու ուզում է երկիրը զարգանա:


Հիշեցնում է կոմունիստական ժամանակվա լոզունգը, այսօրվա երիտասարդն է կառուցում իր ապագան, բլա բլա բլա ....  ուղղակի ոչինչ չասող լոզունգներ:

Մարտի մեկին մարդկանց գնդակահարել են ու բռնազավթել իշխանությունը, իսկ հիմա էլ դրել են վաճառում են երկիրը իր ամբողջ ժողովրդով հանդերձ: *Սա է իրականությունը:*




> Իսկ որոշ հուսահատ , նիհլիստ ցինիկներ կարող էն անվերջ բողոքել ու բողոքել, այդպես էլ քիթը տնից դուրս չհանելով, տեսնելու համար թե երկրում ի՞նչ է կատարվում իրականում:


Իսկ ինչ է կատարվում որ մենք չգիտենք, միգուցե դու ներգրավված ես պարտիզանական ջոկատների մեջ ու պատրաստվում ես զենքը ձեռքիդ ազատագրական շարժում սկսել, թե աղոթում ես որ սուրբ հոգին իջնի երկնքից ու գիտակցության փոփոխություններ մտցնի որից հետո սահմանադրական ուղով սերժիկը կմեղանչի ու հրաժարական կտա:

  Այս իշխանությունները արդեն այնպիսի բաների մեջ են խորացել որ իրենք այլևս իրենց համար ապագա չեն տեսնում: Հասկանում ես իրենք արդեն գործում են մահապարտի հոգեբանությամբ, գնդակահարել կամ կգնդակահարվես:
*Դու դրան հակազդող ինչ ունե՞ս առաջարկելու:* Այսպիսի իրավիճակներում եթե չես ուզում դիմել բռնությունների ու դառնալ տեռոռիստ ապա մնում է մի ելք: Ստանալ Աստծո օրհնությունը:

  Բայց Աստված օրհնում է միայն նրանց ում գործը Արդար է ու հիմնված է Սիրո վրա: 
  Միայն Սիրով ու հանուն Արդարության կարելի է միավորել շատ շատ մարդկանց ու այդպիսով գետինը սրանց ոտքի տակից քաշել:

 Իսկ միավորելուց հետո պետք է սկսել կոնկրետ քայլեր անել, ոչ թե փիլիսոփայել: Երբ Գանդին կոչ էր անում մի բան *բոյկոտել ապա ամբողջ հնդիկ ազգը մեկ մարդու պես բոյկոտում էր*: Թե գիտես անգլիացիք տեսան Գանդիի միտինգները ու վախեցան փախան:

----------

Բիձա (21.09.2009)

----------


## Marduk

Կուկ

Ես միշտ էլ ներկա եմ եղել այս ֆորումում իր ստեղծման ամենասկզբներից:

Իսկ ուր են այն լավ մարդիկ երիտասարդները որոնք մի տարի առաջ ներկա էին այս բաժնում: Ու՞ր են այդ ոգևորված մարդիկ: Ես այն ժամանակ էլ գիտեի որ այսպես է վերջանալու: Բայց ներքուստ ուրախանում էի երբ տեսնում էի այդ երիտասարդության էներգիան:

Ու հիմա տխրում եմ երբ նրանք արդեն հոգնել են ու զզվել քաղաքականություն բաժնից ու այլևս չեն մտնում այստեղ: Մի հատ սթափվիր ու մտածիր ինչու այսպես եղավ որ այնպես չլինի որ մի օր զարթնես ու տեսնես որ դառել ես ֆորումի վերջին մոհիկանը:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ
> 
> Ես միշտ էլ ներկա եմ եղել այս ֆորումում իր ստեղծման ամենասկզբներից:
> 
> Իսկ ուր են այն լավ մարդիկ երիտասարդները որոնք մի տարի առաջ ներկա էին այս բաժնում: Ու՞ր են այդ ոգևորված մարդիկ: Ես այն ժամանակ էլ գիտեի որ այսպես է վերջանալու: Բայց ներքուստ ուրախանում էի երբ տեսնում էի այդ երիտասարդության էներգիան:
> 
> Ու հիմա տխրում եմ երբ նրանք արդեն հոգնել են ու զզվել քաղաքականություն բաժնից ու այլևս չեն մտնում այստեղ: Մի հատ սթափվիր ու մտածիր ինչու այսպես եղավ որ այնպես չլինի որ մի օր զարթնես ու տեսնես որ դառել ես ֆորումի վերջին մոհիկանը:


Իսկ ինչո՞ւ չես մտածում, որ միգուցե պետք էլ չի, որ շուտ հիասթափվող երիտասարդները հետաքրքրվեն քաղաքականությամբ: Ինքս էլ շատ բաներից հիասթափություն եմ ապրել քաղաքականությունից, բայց սառը դատելուց հետո տեսել եմ, որ հիասթափությունն ու ձեռքերը լվանալ ու մի կողմ քաշվելը ոչ միայն փրկություն չի, այլ դեպի կործանում տանող միակ ճանապարհն է: Եվ դու, որ ֆորումի ստեղծման օրվանից հիասթափություն ես քարոզում, հիմա ի՞նձ ես սթափվելու կոչ անում: Ընկեր, սթափվիր ինքդ, մի՛ փորձիր վնասել շրջապատիդ, մի՛ նախանձիր առողջ դատողությամբ ու վճռականությամբ օժտված երիտասարդներին, մի՛ փորձիր հուսահատություն ու ապիկարություն սերմանող գրառումներովդ աղտոտել ֆորումի մթնոլորտը:

----------


## Norton

> Մի հատ կասես ով է այն մարդը որ անընդհատ պնդում է թե պետք է գնալ սահմանադրական ուղով: Ում նկատի ունի Մարինեն:


Մարինեն իրավունք ունի ունենալ սեփական տեսակետը այս կամ այն հարցի շուրջ, ինչպես օրինակ ՀԱԿ-ում կան տարբեր տեսակետներ ունեցող քաղաքական ուժեր:
Իսկ եթե կոնկրոտ շատ մարդիկ ֆորումներու մեծ-մեծ խոսալու փոխարեն , ակտիվ մասնակցություն ցուցաբերեն, հնարավոր է, որ սահմանադրական կամ այլ ճանապարհով փոփոխություն անելը ավելի ռեալ կլիներ:
*Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վերջին ելույթը նորից կարդլա, մանավանդ այն հատվածը որտեղ շեշտվում է, որ նույնիսկ ՀԱԿ ուժերի ամբողջական կոնսոլիդացիայի դեպքում հնարավոր չի հասնել ցանկացած արդյունքի, եթե դրան չմիանան մնացած ուժերը:*
Այսքանից հետո էլի ոչինչ չանողները, մեղմ ասած ոչ մի բարոյական իրավունք չունեն մեղադրական ոճով գրառումներ անելու:



> Մարդիկ կարող են հազար ու մի բան ասեն, դա էեական չի, մարդկանց խոսքերով չեն դատում այլ գործերով:
> Եթե դուք մարդկանց մասին դատում եք միայն խոսքերով ապա հավերժ խարխափելու եք:


Այո, ապրես գործելով, այդ դեպքում քո գրառումներ անելը այստեղ անիմաստ էն, քանի որ դու միայն գրում էս այլ չես գործում, իսկ գործելու դեպքում գուցե այսօրվա իրականությունը այդքան տխուր չլիներ:
ՀԱԿ-ը այսօր միակ գործող ուժն է, միակ ուժն է , որ ռեալ գործողությունների է դիմում, բայց պետք է հաշվի առնել, որ արդյունքներ կլինեն միայն և միայն, եթե մնացած քաղաքական ուժերն էլ գործեն ռեալ և իմիտացիններ չանեն:



> Հիշեցնում է կոմունիստական ժամանակվա լոզունգը, այսօրվա երիտասարդն է կառուցում իր ապագան, բլա բլա բլա .... ուղղակի ոչինչ չասող լոզունգներ:
> 
> Մարտի մեկին մարդկանց գնդակահարել են ու բռնազավթել իշխանությունը, իսկ հիմա էլ դրել են վաճառում են երկիրը իր ամբողջ ժողովրդով հանդերձ: Սա է իրականությունը:


Իսկ, որտեղ էիք դուք Մարդուկ, երբ ՀԱԿ-ը մեկ տարի առաջ նախազգուշացնում էր այսպիսի զարգացումների մասին, որտե՞ղ էիք, երբ հանրահավքներ էին տեղի ունենում, որտեղ միշտ շեշտվել է նման զարգացումների վտանգը: Հիմա՞ եք հասկացել, որ իշխանությունը բռնազավթած է, իսկ իշխանությունները բոլոր ֆրոնտներով ձախողված: Էդ դեպքում ցավաքցում եմ , դուք չափից դուրս ուշացել եք:



> Այս իշխանությունները արդեն այնպիսի բաների մեջ են խորացել որ իրենք այլևս իրենց համար ապագա չեն տեսնում: Հասկանում ես իրենք արդեն գործում են մահապարտի հոգեբանությամբ, գնդակահարել կամ կգնդակահարվես:
> Դու դրան հակազդող ինչ ունե՞ս առաջարկելու: Այսպիսի իրավիճակներում եթե չես ուզում դիմել բռնությունների ու դառնալ տեռոռիստ ապա մնում է մի ելք:


Հարգելի Մարդուկ, Հայաստանում կա միակ հակազդող ուժ, դա ՀԱԿ-ն է , եթե մինչև հիմա չես հասկացել:ոյբ
Ես ֆորումներում երկար-բարակ փիլսոայելու փոխարեն նախընտրում եմ ակտիվ գործել, այլ ոչ թե միայն դատարկ փիլիսոփայել: Իսկ այն մարդը, որը ռեալ չի գործում ու միայն վերացական խոսում է, իր Հայաստանի ապագայով մտահոգված լինելը լուրջ կասկածների տեղիք է տալիս:

----------


## Norton

> Ես միշտ էլ ներկա եմ եղել այս ֆորումում իր ստեղծման ամենասկզբներից:
> 
> Իսկ ուր են այն լավ մարդիկ երիտասարդները որոնք մի տարի առաջ ներկա էին այս բաժնում: Ու՞ր են այդ ոգևորված մարդիկ: Ես այն ժամանակ էլ գիտեի որ այսպես է վերջանալու: Բայց ներքուստ ուրախանում էի երբ տեսնում էի այդ երիտասարդության էներգիան:


Մարդուկ , խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կոնկրոտ քո գրառումները կարդալ  http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?p=526525#post526525 թեմայում, այսքանից հետո դու ոչ միայն բարոյական իրավունք չունես Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանից, որևէ բան պահաջել, ավելի լավ կլիներ համեստորեն լռեիր :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ
> 
> Մի ժամանակ կար որ այս ֆորումում մարդիկ պարծենում էին նրանով որ Խզմալյանը կանգնեց շարժման կողքը... իսկ հիմա երբ ասում է թե թագավորը մերկ է, ասում ես թե ով է նա՞
> 
> Լավ Խզմալյան , Սեֆիլյան թողնենք մի կողմ
> 
> Իսկ Մարինե Պետրոսյանի մասին ինչ կասես: Ինքն էլ հո Լևոնի ֆանատ է:
> 
> 
> ...


Մարդուկ, Լևոնի ֆանատ չենք, բայց ամեն անգամ փորձում ենք աջակցել ՀԱԿ-ին՝ մեր հնարավորությունների սահմաններում՝ չնայած էս վերջերս կոնկրետ ես ծուլացել եմ :Blush:  : Նույն Լևոնը ուրախ է, որ մենք իր հետ ենք, մենք էլ ուրախ ենք, որ էսինչ էսինչյանը կամ պարզապես էսինչը մեզ հետ է: Ես իմ բնույթից ելնելով ասում էի, հիմա էլ ասում եմ, որ ճիշտը գրոհն է, որը ի վերջո գուցե և լինի, բայց եթե մի քիչ սառն ենք մտածում, այդքան էլ ճիշտ չի այդ տարբերակը: Մեկը հենց դու ու քո գրառմանը շնորհակալություն հայտնած անձինք, որ հիմա, չլինելով Լևոնի համակիրներ, պահանջում եք նրանից վճռական գործողություններ, նրան կորակեք ուղղակի իշխանություն զավթող: Այդքան բան: Դեռ չեմ խոսում այն մասին, որ եթե հասարակությունը չշարունակի արագ տեմպերով քաղաքացիականացվել, ապա ինչ իշխանություն էլ գա, կաշխատի մաքսիմալ ավտորիտար լինել:




> Բա որ չեն ասու՞մ «ՀՀ հիմնադիր նախագահ»: Ոնց որ Լևոնն էլ հայերի աթաթուրքը լինի:


Այդպես նույնիսկ հայլուրն է ասում, նույնիսկ իշխանությունները :Tongue: 
Իսկ դրանում ի՞նչ վատ բան կա: Աթաթյուրքը վատ բան է արել իր ազգի համա՞ր: Միայն նրա խոսքը՝ երջանիկ է նա, ով իրեն կարող է թուրք համարել, ոգեշնչել է մի ողջ ազգ և շարունակում է ոգեշնչել:




> Տատ
> 
> Համաձայն եմ որ չարախնդալ պետք չի:
> Սա իսկապես ողբերգություն է: Իսկապես Խզմալյանը ճիշտ է, ողբերգություն է, որ հայկական համաժողովրդական ընդվզումը ղեկավարում է մի մարդ, որ միգուցե է զզվում է մարդկային ըմբոստ տեսակից: Միգուցե նա վրեժ է լուծում 1996-ի ըմբոստներից, միգուցե վրեժ է լուծում 1988-ի ըմբոստներից, որոնք նրան դավաճան հանեցին...
> 
> Բայց ինչ մեղք ուներ այս սերունդը, որ այս սերունդին էլ է ուզում զրկի ապագայից ու դարձնի հուսահատ նիհիլիստ, ցինիկներ...  ինչպես դարձան շատերը 1988-ի շարժումից հետո երբ տեսան որ լիդերների մեծ մասը այն չեն ինչ ներկայանում են:


Վայ, Մարդուկ... ախր սա էլ ըմբոստություն է, ճիշտ է արդեն այն սենսացիոն շրջանը չէ, երբ ոչ ոք, նույնիսկ իրենց գիգանտներ պատկերացնող ռուս մեկնաբանները չէին կարծում, որ հայը ձմռանը վրանի տակ կգիշերի՝ պահանջելով իր իրավունքների վերականգնում, բայց էլի ընդվզում է: Քո կարծիքով գենետիկորեն վախկոտը կկարողանա նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ-ից էստեղ ինչ-որ գրառում անի՞: Երբեք: Ով եղել է հանրահավաքներին, ես միայն վճռականություն, կամք, ուժ եմ նկատել:




> Այս իշխանությունները արդեն այնպիսի բաների մեջ են խորացել որ իրենք այլևս իրենց համար ապագա չեն տեսնում: Հասկանում ես իրենք արդեն գործում են մահապարտի հոգեբանությամբ, գնդակահարել կամ կգնդակահարվես:
> Դու դրան հակազդող ինչ ունե՞ս առաջարկելու: Այսպիսի իրավիճակներում եթե չես ուզում դիմել բռնությունների ու դառնալ տեռոռիստ ապա մնում է մի ելք: Ստանալ Աստծո օրհնությունը:
> 
> Բայց Աստված օրհնում է միայն նրանց ում գործը Արդար է ու հիմնված է Սիրո վրա: 
> Միայն Սիրով ու հանուն Արդարության կարելի է միավորել շատ շատ մարդկանց ու այդպիսով գետինը սրանց ոտքի տակից քաշել:


Մարդուկ, իսկ դու ինչ-որ բան անում ե՞ս՝ այս իշխանությունների դեմ պայքարում, թե՞ քո գործը միայն ինչ-որ բան անողներին քննադատելն է:
Ու բավական է աստծո անուն տաք, հերիք է հույսներդ դնեք աստծու վրա: Եթե մենք ոչինչ չանենք, ոչինչ էլ չի լինի: Դարեր շարունակ աստծու հույսին ենք մնացել, որ էս օրին ենք:




> Իսկ միավորելուց հետո պետք է սկսել կոնկրետ քայլեր անել, ոչ թե փիլիսոփայել: Երբ Գանդին կոչ էր անում մի բան *բոյկոտել ապա ամբողջ հնդիկ ազգը մեկ մարդու պես բոյկոտում էր*: Թե գիտես անգլիացիք տեսան Գանդիի միտինգները ու վախեցան փախան:


Իսկ երբ որ Լևոնը ասում է՝ պահանջում եմ, հրամայում եմ, խնդրում եմ բոլորին ներկա գտնվել հանրահավաքին, դու ներկա գտնվու՞մ ես:




> Կուկ
> 
> Ես միշտ էլ ներկա եմ եղել այս ֆորումում իր ստեղծման ամենասկզբներից:
> 
> Իսկ ուր են այն լավ մարդիկ երիտասարդները որոնք մի տարի առաջ ներկա էին այս բաժնում: Ու՞ր են այդ ոգևորված մարդիկ: Ես այն ժամանակ էլ գիտեի որ այսպես է վերջանալու: Բայց ներքուստ ուրախանում էի երբ տեսնում էի այդ երիտասարդության էներգիան:
> 
> Ու հիմա տխրում եմ երբ նրանք արդեն հոգնել են ու զզվել քաղաքականություն բաժնից ու այլևս չեն մտնում այստեղ: Մի հատ սթափվիր ու մտածիր ինչու այսպես եղավ որ այնպես չլինի որ մի օր զարթնես ու տեսնես որ դառել ես ֆորումի վերջին մոհիկանը:


Էդ պասիվացածներից մեկն էլ ես եմ: Բայց ոչ թե հիասթափվել եմ Շարժումից, այլ հիասթափվել ու հոգնել եմ նույնը 100 անգամ կրկնելուց, հիասթափվածներին ու դժգոհներին ոգևորելուց, անհիմն քննադատողներին նորմալ բացատրելուց, որոնք ոչ էլ միտում ունեն հասկանալու: Կարճ ասած՝ մեր էներգիան տեղում է. այն անսպառ է:

----------

murmushka (20.09.2009), Norton (20.09.2009)

----------


## murmushka

ցավոք ինքս ներկա չկարողացա գտնել ուղղակի ֆիզիկապես հնարավոր չէր, բայց բոլոր հիասթափվածներին , հուսահատներին մեկ էլ մտահոգներին նվիրում եմ Նիկոլի հերթական հիանալի հոդվածը, միգուցե մտածելո տեղիք կտա




> Տասն արդարներից մեկը
> 
> 
> Որմնանկար, 1662 թ.
> Հանրային կյանքում անհատի դերի քննարկումները ի վերջո հանգում են խոշոր տրամաչափի մարդկանց։ Սրանում տարօրինակ ոչինչ չկա, որովհետեւ հենց խոշոր տրամաչափի անհատներն են պատմություն կերտում եւ փոխում պատմության ընթացքը։ Այս գիտակցումը, ահա, որպես կանոն հանգեցնում է եզրակացության, թե շարքային մարդու վրա չի կարելի պատասխանատվություն դնել գլոբալ պրոցեսների ընթացքի համար։ Ըստ էության, պատմագիտությունն էլ հենց այսպես է մոտենում խնդրին։ Պատմաբանների հետաքրքրության օբյեկտը թագավորներն են, իշխանները, զորավարները, հերոսները։ Պատմաբանությունը, սակայն, չի անդրադառնում այն հարցին, թե, ասենք, ամենասովորական կոշկակարի վարքը, բարքը աշխատանքի մեջ եւ ընտանիքում ինչպես են ազդում պատմության ընթացքի վրա։ Իսկ որ նման ազդեցություն գոյություն ունի, արեւմտյան գիտնականները սկսել են կռահել ոչ հեռավոր անցյալում, երբ շրջանառության մեջ դրվեց «թիթեռնիկի էֆեկտ» հասկացությունը։ Այս արտահայտությունը հատկապես լայն տարածում ստացավ ֆանտաստ գրող Ռեյ Բրեդբերիի հանրահայտ «Եվ թնդաց որոտը» պատմվածքի լույս ընծայումից հետո։ Պատմվածքի հերոսը, ճամփորդելով ժամանակի մեջ` մի քանի հազար տարի ետ է գնում եւ հայտնվում նախնադարյան ժամանակներում։ Այստեղ ահա, պատահաբար տրորում-սպանում է մի թիթեռի, ու երբ վերադառնում է մեր ժամանակներ, խոշոր փոփոխություններ է հայտնաբերում։ Արեւմտյան փիլիսոփաները, ահա, սկսեցին խոսել այն մասին, որ ամենաաննշան իրադարձությունները ուղիղ կապ ունեն գլոբալ, անգամ տիեզերական պրոցեսների հետ, եւ փոթորիկները կարող են ծագել թիթեռի թեւի շարժումից։ Եթե, ուրեմն, ժամանակակից փիլիսոփայությունը սկսել է այդքան լուրջ վերաբերվել թիթեռի թռիչքին, որքան ավելի լուրջ է ամենասովորական անհատի վարքի ազդեցությունը օբյեկտիվ իրականության վրա։ Նման ազդեցությունը, սակայն, անհաշվելի եւ անչափելի է` գոնե գիտության համար։ Բայց այնտեղ, որտեղ գիտությունը անզոր է կամ իր առաջին քայլերն է անում, օգնության է գալիս Աստվածաշունչը։ Հենց առաջին մասում` Ծննդոցում, Սուրբ Գիրքն ընդգծում է անհատի վարքի ուղղակի ազդեցությունը գլոբալ գործընթացների վրա։ Ու եթե Ադամի, Եվայի, Կայենի դեպքում գործ ունենք, այսպես ասած, խոշոր տրամաչափի անհատների հետ, բոլորովին ուրիշ վիճակի ենք հանդիպում Սոդոմի կործանման նախապատմությանը ծանոթանալիս։ Այս դրվագում, ահա, մենք ծանոթանում ենք մի պատմության, որի այդպիսին լինելը կամ չլինելը վճռվում է մեզ անհայտ, շարքային մարդու վարքագծով։
> 
> Երբ Տերը Աբրահամին տեղյակ է պահում Սոդոմը եւ Գոմորը կործանելու իր մտադրության մասին, Աբրահամը հարց է դնում նրա առաջ. «Մի՞թե դու արդարին ամբարիշտի հետ կոչնչացնես, եւ արդարը նույն բանին կենթարկվի, ինչ որ ամբարիշտը։ Եթե քաղաքում հիսուն արդար լինի, կոչնչացնե՞ս նրանց, չե՞ս խնայի ամբողջ քաղաքը` հանուն այնտեղ գտնվող հիսուն արդարների» (Ծննդոց 18։23, 24)։ Տերը Աբրահամին խոստանում է չկործանել Սոդոմը, եթե այնտեղ հիսուն արդար գտնվի։ Աբրահամը, սակայն, չի բավարարվում ձեռքբերածով եւ կրկին վախվորած դիմում է Աստծուն. «Իսկ եթե հիսուն արդարները պակասեն հինգ հոգով, այդ հինգի պատճառով դարձյա՞լ կկործանես ողջ քաղաքը»։ Տերը Աբրահամին խոստացավ չկործանել քաղաքը, եթե այնտեղ քառասունհինգ արդար գտնվի։ Աբրահամը, սակայն, սրանով նույնպես չի բավարարվում եւ հետաքրքրվում է, թե արդյո՞ք Աստված կկործանի ողջ քաղաքը, եթե այնտեղ երեսուն արդար գտնվի։ Տերը խոստանում է խնայել ողջ քաղաքը, եթե այնտեղ երեսուն արդար գտնվի։ Ի վերջո, Տերը Աբրահամին խոստացավ քաղաքը չկործանել, եթե այնտեղ տասը արդար գտնվի։
> 
> Սոդոմում, սակայն, Աստված միայն մեկ արդար գտավ` Ղովտին, եւ նրան հորդորեց չորս հոգանոց ընտանիքի հետ հեռանալ, ապա եւ կործանեց քաղաքը։ Ո՞ւմ վրա է ուրեմն, Սոդոմի կործանման պատասխանատվությունը։ Քաղաքի իշխանների՞, մեծատունների՞. անշուշտ։ Հենց նրանք են առաջին հերթին պատասխանատու քաղաքը համակած ապօրինությունների, մեղքերի, շնության համար։ Աստվածաշունչը, սակայն, քաղաքի կործանման նախապատմության նմանօրինակ շարադրմամբ առաջին պլան է մղում այն իրողությունը, որ տվյալ դեպքում քաղաքի կործանման պատճառը ոչ թե շատերի ամբարշտությունն է, այլ հրեշավոր իրողությունը, որ այնտեղ չգտնվեց տասը արդար։ Տերը կխնայեր քաղաքը, եթե այնտեղ տասը, ընդամենը տասը արդար լիներ` տասը բանվոր, բրուտ, այգեգործ։ Լիդերները մեղավոր են քաղաքը ամբարշտության որջ դարձնելու համար, բայց շարքային բնակիչներինն է այն կործանումից փրկել չկարողանալու մեղքը, որովհետեւ սրա համար շատ բան չէր պահանջվում. ընդամենը արդար լինել։ Ուշադրություն դարձրեք, ոչ թե անմեղ, ոչ թե մեղքից զուրկ, այլ արդար։ Դժվար է կարծել, թե Սոդոմում բոլորը անարդար ու մեղսագործ են եղել ի սկզբանե։ Քաղաքի կործանումը վրա է հասել այն ժամանակ, երբ արդարները իրենց արդարությունը զոհաբերել են ինչ-որ վայելքների դիմաց, երբ համակերպվել են անարդարության հետ, երբ ձուլվել են ամբարշտությանը, երբ զլացել են պաշտպանել արդար լինելու իրենց իրավունքը, երբ զլացել են տարանջատվել անարդարությունից եւ ամբարշտությունից։ Մի ինչ-որ պահի քաղաքը զրկվել է արդարներից, եւ այս մասին ոչ ոք չի կռահել` հույս ունենալով, որ արդարները շարունակում են ապրել իրենց կողքին, ինչ-որ տեղ, մոտակա տներից մեկում։ Եվ այսպես` ոչ ոք հոգ չի տարել պահանջվող տասը արդարներից մեկը դառնալու համար։
> ...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բա որ չեն ասու՞մ «ՀՀ հիմնադիր նախագահ»: Ոնց որ Լևոնն էլ հայերի աթաթուրքը լինի:


Արիացի ջան, բա որ հիմնադիր ա, ի՞նչ ասենք։ 
Մարդն անկախանալու վաղ պրոցեսից սկասծ ժովովրդի հետ ու ժողովրվդի կողքին էր։
Հետո էլ դարձավ անկախացած երկրի առաջին *ընտրյալ* նախագահը։ 
Ինչի՞ եք էդ փաստը տենց ծանր տանում։ Անցած-գնացածն էլ ա՞ տենց դժվար կուլ տալը։

Ձեր կուռք Նժդեհն էլ ազգայնամոլ քսենոֆոբ էր։ Հիմա ինչ՝ համեմատե՞նք սրա նրա հետ։

----------


## Արիացի

> Այդպես նույնիսկ հայլուրն է ասում, նույնիսկ իշխանությունները
> Իսկ դրանում ի՞նչ վատ բան կա: Աթաթյուրքը վատ բան է արել իր ազգի համա՞ր: Միայն նրա խոսքը՝ երջանիկ է նա, ով իրեն կարող է թուրք համարել, ոգեշնչել է մի ողջ ազգ և շարունակում է ոգեշնչել:


Աստղ ջան, չնայած չեմ լսել, որ հայլուրը տենց բան ա ասել, երևի նրանիցա, որ շուտվանիցա հայլուր չեմ նայում, բայց հեչ կարևոր չի ովա ասում: Ինքս լսել եմ միտինգի ժամանակ:
 Հիմնադիր նախագահ արտահայտությունը Լևոնի հասցեին համարում եմ սխալ, քանի որ այն իր մեջ ներառում է ավելի շատ բան, քան արել է Լևոնը: Օրինակ՝ հիմնադիր նախագահ կարելի է համարել Աթաթուրքին, որը մենակով համախմբել է թուրք ժողովուրդին: Ես չեմ համարում, որ Աթաթուրքը վատ բան է արել իր ազգի համար, ընդհակառակը՝ շատ կցանկանայի, որ հայերը էսօր մի «Աթահայ» ունենային:  :Smile: 




> Արիացի ջան, բա որ հիմնադիր ա, ի՞նչ ասենք։ 
> Մարդն անկախանալու վաղ պրոցեսից սկասծ ժովովրդի հետ ու ժողովրվդի կողքին էր։
> Հետո էլ դարձավ անկախացած երկրի առաջին *ընտրյալ* նախագահը։ 
> Ինչի՞ եք էդ փաստը տենց ծանր տանում։ Անցած-գնացածն էլ ա՞ տենց դժվար կուլ տալը։



 Հարգելի Գալաթեա, չժխտելով հանդերձ Տեր-Պետրոսյան Լևոնի մեծ վաստակը Ղարաբաղյան շարժման և Հայաստանի անկախության գործում, այնուամենայնիվ պնդում եմ, որ «հիմնադիր նախագահ» արտահայտությունը սխալ է, քանի որ մենակ Տեր-Պետրոսյան Լևոնը չի այս երկրի հիմքը դրել:Դա արել են մի խումբ մտավորականներ, ընդ որում 88թվից էլ շատ առաջ, սկսած Պարույր Սևակից վերջացրած Շիրազով ու Սահյանով: Եվ ընդհանրապես, «հիմնադիր նախագահ» արտահայտությունը իմ կարծիքով արժեզրկվում ու ցածրացնում է ղարաբաղյան շարժման ու Հայաստանի անկախության համար պայքարի իմաստը: :Smile: 




> Ձեր կուռք Նժդեհն էլ ազգայնամոլ քսենոֆոբ էր։ Հիմա ինչ՝ համեմատե՞նք սրա նրա հետ։


Չգիտեմ «Ձեր» ասելով ում նկատի ունեիր, բայց ես կուռք չունեմ: Նման սահմանափակումներից զերծ եմ  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, չնայած չեմ լսել, որ հայլուրը տենց բան ա ասել, երևի նրանիցա, որ շուտվանիցա հայլուր չեմ նայում, բայց հեչ կարևոր չի ովա ասում: Ինքս լսել եմ միտինգի ժամանակ:
> Հիմնադիր նախագահ արտահայտությունը Լևոնի հասցեին համարում եմ սխալ, քանի որ այն իր մեջ ներառում է ավելի շատ բան, քան արել է Լևոնը: Օրինակ՝ հիմնադիր նախագահ կարելի է համարել Աթաթուրքին, որը մենակով համախմբել է թուրք ժողովուրդին: Ես չեմ համարում, որ Աթաթուրքը վատ բան է արել իր ազգի համար, ընդհակառակը՝ շատ կցանկանայի, որ հայերը էսօր մի «Աթահայ» ունենային:


Արիացի ջան, միտինգի ժամանակ պարզ է, որ պետք է ասեին՝ թեկուզ նրա մեծությունը ընդգծելու նպատակով :Wink:  :
Բայց ինչու՞ ես համարում, որ Աթաթյուրքը միայնակ է համախմբել 60 միլիոն թուրքերին, իսկ Լևոնը չի միավորել 3 միլիոն հայերին: Աթաթյուրքն էլ իր կողքին ունեցել է համախոհների մեծ բանակ, մեծ թվով մտավորական համակիրներ: Ուրիշ բան, եթե ասեինք՝ ազգի փրկիչ կամ նման մի բան: Էդ դեպքում Վաշինգտոնին էլ չասենք ԱՄՆ հիմնադիր նախագահ, քանի որ Անգլիայի դեմ կռվողների անուններն են նսեմանում:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հարգելի Գալաթեա, չժխտելով հանդերձ Տեր-Պետրոսյան Լևոնի մեծ վաստակը Ղարաբաղյան շարժման և Հայաստանի անկախության գործում, այնուամենայնիվ պնդում եմ, որ «հիմնադիր նախագահ» արտահայտությունը սխալ է, քանի որ մենակ Տեր-Պետրոսյան Լևոնը չի այս երկրի հիմքը դրել:Դա արել են մի խումբ մտավորականներ, ընդ որում 88թվից էլ շատ առաջ, սկսած Պարույր Սևակից վերջացրած Շիրազով ու Սահյանով: Եվ ընդհանրապես, «հիմնադիր նախագահ» արտահայտությունը իմ կարծիքով արժեզրկվում ու ցածրացնում է ղարաբաղյան շարժման ու Հայաստանի անկախության համար պայքարի իմաստը:


Դրա համար էլ «հիմնադիր *նախագահ*» են ասում, ոչ թե ուղղակի «հիմնադիր» կամ «հիմնադիր ամբողջհայազգը»  :Wink: : Նախագահ էր, ասում են «նախագահ», բա հո «սինխրոֆազատրոն» չե՞ն ասելու: Համ էլ «հիմնադիր սինխրոֆազատրոնը» սիրուն չի հնչում  :Jpit: :

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի ջան, միտինգի ժամանակ պարզ է, որ պետք է ասեին՝ թեկուզ նրա մեծությունը ընդգծելու նպատակով :
> Բայց ինչու՞ ես համարում, որ Աթաթյուրքը միայնակ է համախմբել 60 միլիոն թուրքերին, իսկ Լևոնը չի միավորել 3 միլիոն հայերին: Աթաթյուրքն էլ իր կողքին ունեցել է համախոհների մեծ բանակ, մեծ թվով մտավորական համակիրներ: Ուրիշ բան, եթե ասեինք՝ ազգի փրկիչ կամ նման մի բան: Էդ դեպքում Վաշինգտոնին էլ չասենք ԱՄՆ հիմնադիր նախագահ, քանի որ Անգլիայի դեմ կռվողների անուններն են նսեմանում:


Աստղ, իմ ասածն էլ հենց էն էր, որ իրա մեծությունը չափազանցեցնում են: Ես չեմ համարում, որ նա հիմնադիր նախագահ է, քանի որ եթե Լևոնը չլիներ էլ մեր երկիրը անկախություն ձեռք կբերեր: Նա չի հիմնական դեր կատարել այդ անկախության հարցում: Իսկ աթաթուրքը եթե չլիներ, էսօր թուրքիա պետություն չէր լինի ու դա բոլորը գիտեն: Դրա համար էլ աթաթուրքը հիմնադիր նախագահ է, իսկ Լևոնը՝ ոչ:
Իսկ դու երբևէ լսել ե՞ս, որ մի ամերիկացի Վաշինգտոնին անվանի հիմնադիր նախագահ:
Ես չեմ լսել և իրոք համարում եմ, որ նա հիմնադիր նախագահ չի և նրան հիմնադիր նախագահ անվանելը նսեմացնում է Անգլիայի դեմ կռվողների անունները:  :Wink: 



> Դրա համար էլ «հիմնադիր *նախագահ*» են ասում, ոչ թե ուղղակի «հիմնադիր» կամ «հիմնադիր ամբողջհայազգը» : Նախագահ էր, ասում են «նախագահ», բա հո «սինխրոֆազատրոն» չե՞ն ասելու: Համ էլ «հիմնադիր սինխրոֆազատրոնը» սիրուն չի հնչում :


Հայկո, երևի սխալ հասկացար: Ես նախագահ բառից չեմ դժգոհում, ես հիմնադիր բառից եմ դժգոհում: Թող ասեն առաջին նախագահ, կամ ասեն սինխրոֆազատրոն նախագահ, չնայած սիրուն չի հնչում:  :Wink:

----------


## Տատ

> առաջ այդպես էլ չհասկանալով, որ այսօրվա շարժան մեջի երիտասարդությունն է, որ կառուցում է իր ապագան ու ուզում է երկիրը զարգանա:
> Իսկ որոշ հուսահատ , նիհլիստ ցինիկներ կարող էն անվերջ բողոքել ու բողոքել, այդպես էլ քիթը տնից դուրս չհանելով, տեսնելու համար թե երկրում ի՞նչ է կատարվում իրականում:


Նորտոն, հիմնականում հուսահատ ցինիկ է դառնում հենց նա, ով իր երիտասրդ տարիներին խոսում ու գործում է նախադասության սկզբի արտահայտություններով: 



> Մարդն անկախանալու վաղ պրոցեսից սկասծ ժովովրդի հետ ու ժողովրվդի կողքին էր։
> Հետո էլ դարձավ անկախացած երկրի առաջին ընտրյալ նախագահը։
> Ինչի՞ եք էդ փաստը տենց ծանր տանում։ Անցած-գնացածն էլ ա՞ տենց դժվար կուլ տալը։


Է, թող անցած գնացածը հենց ինքը կուլ տա, բայց *լրիվ*, ու հիմա իր անձնական ներկա գործողություններով իրեն անվանի: Կրկնում եմ՝ ինքը, քանի որ դուք անվանում եք նրան այդպես միայն իր սեփական իմիջմեյքեր ջանքերով:

Եփե ամեն փաստ պիտի անվանման մեջ լինի, թող լինի առաջինհրաժարականիմղվածնախագահ:
Հետաքրքիր է, որ մյուսների (ասենք Դաշնակցության) ամեն սխալն ու անհաջողությունը լուպայի տակ դիտվում է և օ՜ չի մոռացվում, իսկ ՀՀՇ,ինը՝ ախ , դե հերիք է անցյալով ապրեք, եկեք միայն լավը հիշենք:
ԼՏՊ-ի անձն ինձ արդեն չի հետաքրքրում: հիմա նրա անձնական դրոշմի մասին է խոսքը՝ ամբողջ շարժման վրա: Ափսոս, որ այդքան ուժեղ է, բավականին խանգարող այդ շարժման ազատ, ինքնուրույն զարգացմանը: Թեկուզ այն պատճառով, որ ցանկացած քննադատությում իսկույն հետ է մղվում ՝ _մեզ մոտ անձի պայքար չի, հերիք է ՆՐԱ անձին կպնեք_  խոսքերով: 
Բա ու՞մ անձին կպնենք: Կուսակցության դեմքն է, պատասխանատվություն կրողը: Անունը Պողոս լիներ, կասեինք Պողոսը...

----------

Արիացի (21.09.2009), Բիձա (21.09.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հայեր, ինչի՞ց եք խորացել, «առաջին Նախագահ», «Հիմնադիր Նախագահ», «նախագահի թեկնածու», ֆլան ֆստան, Տատ ինքդ էլ նշում ես իմիջի հարցը, է թող լինի, ու՞մն է խանգարում։ Իմիջն ու իմիջմեյքերությունը քաղաքականության մեջ կարևոր գործոն են, առանց դրա ժողովուրդը այդքան շատ չի ոգևորվում։
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հանրահավաքին ու Տեր–Պետրոսյանի ելույթին, ապա իմ կարծիքով ոչ մի նորություն ու բովանդակային փոփոխություն չկար նախորդի համեմատ։ Կրկին ՀԱԿ–ը հուժկու դադար է վերցնում այս անգամ սպասելով այլ քաղաքական ուժերի ակտիվացմանը։  Ես օրինակ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե Տեր–Պետրոսյանը իսկապես հուսով է, որ այդ ուժերը կակտիվանան, ես նույնիսկ չգիտեմ, թե ինչ ուժերի մասին է խոսքը։ Տեր Պետրոսյանը խոստացավ հաջորդ անգամ կոնկրետ անուններ նշել։ Բայց ինձ թվում է լուրջ չի այս ամենը, է որ այդ «այլ ուժերը» որպես ուժ լինեին, մենք նրանց մասին վաղուց պիտի որ իմացած լինեինք, կամ նրանք վաղուց պիտի իրենց դրսևորած լինեին։ Ինձ թվում է Տեր–Պետրոսյանը հուսով է Ղարբաղի ծախել–չծախելու թեման շահարկելով ուժայինների աջակցությունը ստանալ (սակայն ուժայինները ըստ սահմանադրության քաղաքական ուժեր չեն), որին էլ հետևել է Սերժի BBC ռուսական մուտիլովչիկ ֆիլիալին հարցազրույց տալը, որով Բաքվին երեք նախապայմաններ է Սերժը առաջադրում։ Ամեն ինչ պարզ է ու հասարակ (ին մայ համբլ ըփինյն)։

----------

Արիացի (21.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հայեր, ինչի՞ց եք խորացել, «առաջին Նախագահ», «Հիմնադիր Նախագահ», «նախագահի թեկնածու», ֆլան ֆստան, Տատ ինքդ էլ նշում ես իմիջի հարցը, է թող լինի, ու՞մն է խանգարում։ Իմիջն ու իմիջմեյքերությունը քաղաքականության մեջ կարևոր գործոն են, առանց դրա ժողովուրդը այդքան շատ չի ոգևորվում։
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հանրահավաքին ու Տեր–Պետրոսյանի ելույթին, ապա իմ կարծիքով ոչ մի նորություն ու բովանդակային փոփոխություն չկար նախորդի համեմատ։ Կրկին ՀԱԿ–ը հուժկու դադար է վերցնում այս անգամ սպասելով այլ քաղաքական ուժերի ակտիվացմանը։  Ես օրինակ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե Տեր–Պետրոսյանը իսկապես հուսով է, որ այդ ուժերը կակտիվանան, ես նույնիսկ չգիտեմ, թե ինչ ուժերի մասին է խոսքը։ Տեր Պետրոսյանը խոստացավ հաջորդ անգամ կոնկրետ անուններ նշել։ Բայց ինձ թվում է լուրջ չի այս ամենը, է որ այդ «այլ ուժերը» որպես ուժ լինեին, մենք նրանց մասին վաղուց պիտի որ իմացած լինեինք, կամ նրանք վաղուց պիտի իրենց դրսևորած լինեին։ Ինձ թվում է Տեր–Պետրոսյանը հուսով է Ղարբաղի ծախել–չծախելու թեման շահարկելով ուժայինների աջակցությունը ստանալ (սակայն ուժայինները ըստ սահմանադրության քաղաքական ուժեր չեն),* որին էլ հետևել է Սերժի BBC ռուսական մուտիլովչիկ ֆիլիալին հարցազրույց տալը, որով Բաքվին երեք նախապայմաններ է Սերժը առաջադրում։ Ամեն ինչ պարզ է ու հասարա*կ (ին մայ համբլ ըփինյն)։


Ինձ թվում ա Սերժին թուրքերը "վսյո տակի պասլատ" են արել դրա համար "նի զա շտո նի պռա շտո" մեկ էլ հելավ ու 3 հատ պայման Ադրբեջանի դեմ դրեց "թուքերին նամիկատ" անելով… Չաքրյանն էլ ընդեղ սկսել է ելույթներ ունենալ, կամաց-կամաց խոսք ա գցում որ էս գործը կարող ա չլինի…

ոչ մի սահման էլ չի բացվելու… բայց "գիտնականների" հանձնախումբ երևի կազմեն, ցույց տալու համար որ մի բան ա արվում (դրսին)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ............................
> *ԼՏՊ-ի անձն ինձ արդեն չի հետաքրքրում: հիմա նրա անձնական դրոշմի մասին է խոսքը՝ ամբողջ շարժման վրա: Ափսոս, որ այդքան ուժեղ է, բավականին խանգարող այդ շարժման ազատ, ինքնուրույն զարգացմանը:* Թեկուզ այն պատճառով, որ ցանկացած քննադատությում իսկույն հետ է մղվում ՝ _մեզ մոտ անձի պայքար չի, հերիք է ՆՐԱ անձին կպնեք_  խոսքերով: 
> Բա ու՞մ անձին կպնենք: Կուսակցության դեմքն է, պատասխանատվություն կրողը: Անունը Պողոս լիներ, կասեինք Պողոսը...


Տատ ջան, բա ու՞մ դրոշմը պիտի լիներ շարժման վրա, Ընգեր Վահանինը՞… շարժումն իր շնորհիվ կա, իր դրոշմն էլ վրեն ա… 10 տարի սենց շարժում չի եղել… իր դրոշմը կա, բայց նպատակը նրա անձը չի … այլ ժողովրդավարությունն ա … եթե անձն ու աթոռը լիներ, էդ հարցը հեղաշրջմամբ կլուծվեր…

…իսկ եթե շարժումը դուրդ չի գալիս, փառք աստծո էսօր արդեն ալտերնատիվ ունենք- դաշնակները- կարաս գնաս հետները զամենով դիետա պահես… 48 ժամ հետո քեզ կփոխարինի ընկեր Ափոն… կարաս գնաս հաց ուտես գաս ու մի կռուգ էլ գնաս… ու սենց մինչև Էձիկը հրաժարվի… կարող ա՞ վատ ա,  Լևոնից խոմ լավ ա…

----------

Kuk (21.09.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Նորտոն, հիմնականում հուսահատ ցինիկ է դառնում հենց նա, ով իր երիտասրդ տարիներին խոսում ու գործում է նախադասության սկզբի արտահայտություններով:


Տատ արի գուշակություններ չանենք: Խոսքը վերաբերվում էր պոստի հեղինակին, ով կարծես թե ամեն ինչից դաժանորեն հիասթափվել ու վերածվել է հուսահատ ու ցինիկ մարդ(ուկ)ի- :Sad: :

----------

Kuk (21.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Եփե ամեն փաստ պիտի անվանման մեջ լինի, թող լինի առաջինհրաժարականիմղվածնախագահ:
> Հետաքրքիր է, որ մյուսների (ասենք Դաշնակցության) ամեն սխալն ու անհաջողությունը լուպայի տակ դիտվում է և օ՜ չի մոռացվում, իսկ ՀՀՇ,ինը՝ ախ , դե հերիք է անցյալով ապրեք, եկեք միայն լավը հիշենք:
> ԼՏՊ-ի անձն ինձ արդեն չի հետաքրքրում: հիմա նրա անձնական դրոշմի մասին է խոսքը՝ ամբողջ շարժման վրա: Ափսոս, որ այդքան ուժեղ է, բավականին խանգարող այդ շարժման ազատ, ինքնուրույն զարգացմանը: Թեկուզ այն պատճառով, որ ցանկացած քննադատությում իսկույն հետ է մղվում ՝ _մեզ մոտ անձի պայքար չի, հերիք է ՆՐԱ անձին կպնեք_  խոսքերով: 
> Բա ու՞մ անձին կպնենք: Կուսակցության դեմքն է, պատասխանատվություն կրողը: Անունը Պողոս լիներ, կասեինք Պողոսը...


Էսքան ժամանակ մի՞թե դժվար է հասկանալ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը կուսակցություն չի, դաշինք ա: Թե՞ տարբերությունը չգիտեք՝ որն ա: Տեր-Պետրոսյանի՝ տասնյալ տարիներ առաջ արած սխալներիմասին հիմա անդադար գոռգռալն ուղղակի իմաստ չունի, երբ դա արվում ա անտեղի: Իսկ դաշնակների սխալներն հենց այսօր են, դաշնակներն հենց այսօր են խաբում ժողովրդին, սփյուռքին: Դարձել են սերժի անձնական օգտագործման տամագոչին, բայց ժողովրդին ուզում են համոզել, իբր իրենք սերժի դեմ պայքարով միակ ուժն են, պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք՝ դաշնակները՝ ուժ :LOL:  Սփյուռքին էլ համոզում են, իբր ցեղասպանության հարցերն են լուծում, փող են մուրում սփյուռքից: Այ սրա մասին հիմա ա պետք խոսալ, քսան տարի հետո կարելի ա ընդամենը առիթի դեպքումխոսալ, բայց ոչ թե քսան տարի հետո սրա մասին գոռգռալով փորձել էդ ժամանակվա հարցերը լուծել:

----------


## Տատ

> Հայեր, ինչի՞ց եք խորացել, «առաջին Նախագահ», «Հիմնադիր Նախագահ», «նախագահի թեկնածու», ֆլան ֆստան, Տատ ինքդ էլ նշում ես իմիջի հարցը, է թող լինի, ու՞մն է խանգարում։


Խանգարում է, որ շարժումն իրոք համազգային դառնա:
Ես այստեղ պարապությունից կամ ԼՏՊ չսիրելուց չեմ նորից նրա անձին անդրադառնում, այլ այս նախադասության պատճառով՝



> Տեր-Պետրոսյանն իր ճառի մեջ (նախորդ ելույթներում էլ), նշեց թե ինչքան կարևոր է մեր շարժմանը նորանոր խմբերի միավորվելը՝ միասնական ճակատով, մի բուռ կազմած պայքարը մինչև վերջ հասցնելու համար: Սա հստակ ուղերձ է:


երբ ԼՏՊ կրկին հայտնվեց ասպարեզում, էն էլ միանգամից նախագահի թեկնածու, իհարկե նրան պետք էր քաղաքական կապիտալ բերել, ինչը և արեց՝ անվանելով իրեն Առաջին Նախագահ, էդ ուներ, էդ պիտի ասեր, պարզ է:
Կարող էր լինել _թեկնածու ԼՏՊ- պատմության դոկտոր_ (հո ճիշտ է), բայց մալադեց Հայկօ, լավ չի *հնչում*:

Իսկ այսպիսի ինքնանվանումը՝ ծրագիր է, ոչ թե պարզապես իրականության փաստ, միթե՞ դուք  ֆալշ նոտա չեք լսում, խանգարող: Նա այդպիսի ոճով սկսելով ապագա շարժման դռները փակեց բոլոր այն մարդկանց, ովքեր ավելի համեստ ինքնագնահատում են սպասում վստահելի քաղաքական գործիչից: Այն մարդկանց, որոնք մտածեցին՝ որ այսպես է սկսում, վերջն ինչէ լինելու: Եվ դա այնքան կապ չուներ իր անցյալի, ինչքան այն պահին  ամենափրկիչ, առաքելություն կրող  ԼՏՊ անվանման հետ:
Բայց բացեց դռները կրքոտ երիտասարդների և հայ ազգային ավանդույթի  համախոհների համար =ընտրել մեկի դեմ, այլ ոչ կողմ: Դեմը պարզ էր:
Գոնե ընտրություններից հետո կարելի էր փոխել այդ ամբիցիոզ իմիջը, բայց ոչ՝ ամրապնդեց, դրոշմեց և հիմա ամբողջ շարժումն է այդպես խոսում, հանդես գալիս: Իր առաջին выскочка-ի ոճով:
Եվ դեռ զարմանում, փնովում կամ վրդովվում եք, որ  _նորանոր խմբեր_, էն էլ _միասնական ճակատով_  հորիզոնում չեն հայտնվում:  ԼՏՊ կարող է հիմա հանգիստ թոշակի անցնի, դուք արդեն լրիվ սեփականացրել եք նրա լեզուն:

Մի բան էլ նրա անձի վերաբերյալ: Շարժումը (կներեք, չեմ կարող վրայովս անցնել և ՀԱԿ գրել) իր *հաջողությամբ*(չեմ վիճում), բայց նաև *անհաջողությամբ* պարտավոր է ԼՏՊ-ին:

----------


## Տատ

> Իսկ դաշնակների սխալներն հենց այսօր են, դաշնակներն հենց այսօր են խաբում ժողովրդին, սփյուռքին:


Խեղճ սփյուռք...խեղճ եվրոպա, նրան ով է խաբում, խեղճ Ռուսաստան...
Իսկ ժողովրդին խաբում են բոլորը, ոչ միայն դաշնակները:




> քսան տարի հետո կարելի ա ընդամենը առիթի դեպքում խոսալ


Եթե ես դեռ ապրեմ, կուզեի 20 տարի հետո քեզ հետ խոսել:




> Խոսքը վերաբերվում էր պոստի հեղինակին,


Նորտոն ջան, ինձ էլ :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Խանգարում է, որ շարժումն իրոք համազգային դառնա:
> Ես այստեղ պարապությունից կամ ԼՏՊ չսիրելուց չեմ նորից նրա անձին անդրադառնում, այլ այս նախադասության պատճառով՝


Տատ ջան, եթե նույնիսկ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը չլիներ, նրանք շարժամը չէին միանա, Լևոն Զուրաբյանի պատճառով, քանի որ այնտեղ ՀՀՇ կա, էդ չլինի կասեն Դեմիրճյանին չենք սիրում ու այդպես շարունակ:
Էնքան որ արի էդքան մի անձնավորի, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի "պատճառով" շարժմանը չմիացողները ընդհամենը, դրանով փորձում էն արդարացնել իրենց պասիվ վիճակը: :Wink:

----------


## Տատ

> Տատ ջան, եթե նույնիսկ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը չլիներ, նրանք շարժամը չէին միանա, Լևոն Զուրաբյանի պատճառով, քանի որ այնտեղ ՀՀՇ կա, էդ չլինի կասեն Դեմիրճյանին չենք սիրում ու այդպես շարունակ:
> Էնքան որ արի էդքան մի անձնավորի, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի "պատճառով" շարժմանը չմիացողները ընդհամենը, դրանով փորձում էն արդարացնել իրենց պասիվ վիճակը:


Չէ: Անվստահությունը:
Վայ լավ ա հիշեցրեցիր, Դեմիրճյանին էլ ավելի թունդ չեմ հավատում: :Smile: Մտքից միայն վատացա:
իսկ Լևոն Զուրաբյանը՝ կարծես թե :Ok: : Նրա թեկնածությունը կպաշտպանեի:

----------


## Norton

> Չէ: Անվստահությունը:
> Վայ լավ ա հիշեցրեցիր, Դեմիրճյանին էլ ավելի թունդ չեմ հավատում:Մտքից միայն վատացա:
> իսկ Լևոն Զուրաբյանը՝ կարծես թե: Նրա թեկնածությունը կպաշտպանեի:


Եա այդ օրինակը բերեցի, ցույց տալու համար որ փաստարկդ ոչ մի հիմք չունի: Լևոնը չլինի, հազար ու մի նոր պատճառ կլինի:
Այդ ժամանակ էլ այստեղ կգրեք Դեմիրճայնն է խանգարում, հետո հաջորդը, հաջորդը և հաջորդը , ու այդպես էլ ոչ մի միավորում տեղի չի ունենա, ուղղակի մի բան է պետք կառչելու համար, որպեսզի ամենքը իր անգործությունը արդարացնի, հիմա այդ փաստարկը Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է, իրենցի հետո ուրիշ "փաստարակ" կգտնվի:
Ի դեպ դեմիրճյանը իմ աչքի լույսն էլ չի:

----------


## Տատ

> Եա այդ օրինակը բերեցի, ցույց տալու համար որ փաստարկդ ոչ մի հիմք չունի: Լևոնը չլինի, հազար ու մի նոր պատճառ կլինի:
> Այդ ժամանակ էլ այստեղ կգրեք Դեմիրճայնն է խանգարում, հետո հաջորդը, հաջորդը և հաջորդը , ու այդպես էլ ոչ մի միավորում տեղի չի ունենա, ուղղակի մի բան է պետք կառչելու համար, որպեսզի ամենքը իր անգործությունը արդարացնի, հիմա այդ փաստարկը Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է, իրենցի հետո ուրիշ "փաստարակ" կգտնվի:
> Ի դեպ դեմիրճյանը իմ աչքի լույսն էլ չի:


Չէ, Նորտոն, չէ: Դա ԼՏՊն է համոզել, որ իր անունը միայն առիթ է: Ինչքա՜ն մարդ նրան ձայն տվեց, կոտրելով անձնական ոչսիմպատիան, միայն գաղափարի, իշխողներով դժգոհությունն արտահայտելու համար: Լիքը: Չնայեցին անվան վրա: Հիմա էլ չէին նայի, եթե այդքան զիլ լիներ:

----------


## Norton

> է, Նորտոն, չէ: Դա ԼՏՊն է համոզել, որ իր անունը միայն առիթ է: Ինչքա՜ն մարդ նրան ձայն տվեց, կոտրելով անձնական ոչսիմպատիան, միայն գաղափարի, իշխողներով դժգոհությունն արտահայտելու համար: Լիքը: Չնայեցին անվան վրա: Հիմա էլ չէին նայի, եթե այդքան զիլ լիներ:


Տատ ջան, իմ համար էլ ահավոր չիլ է հնչում, երբ դաշնակները իրենց ներկայացնում էն  ազգային կուսակցություն , կամ առավել ևս ազգային հարցերից էն խոսում:
Հիմա խնդիր անձնավորելու մեջ է դուք անձնավորում եք ու պնդում, որ մածունը սևա, մենք էլ ասում քն անձերը չի նպատակներն ու խնդիրներնա, որ պետք է լուծվի առանց անձնավորման:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ..... թող լինի առաջինհրաժարականիմղվածնախագահ:
> .........


Much better… տենց նախագահներ շատ կան ու բավականինել մեծ կալիբրի և միայն ժողովրդավարական երկրներում (Թոնի Բլեեր), բայց ժողովրդի արյունով նստած ու *ամեն գնով* աթոռին կառչած "նախագահ" չի լինում, դրանց սովորաբար դիկտատոր են անվանում… Այսինքն Լևոնից հետո մենք նախագահ չենք ունեցել

----------


## Տատ

էսպես էլ կարելի է ՝ Առաջինևվերջիննախագահ:
 :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էսպես էլ կարելի է ՝ Առաջինևվերջիննախագահ:


Առաջինը ըլնի, վերջինը չըլնի, Տատ ջան… մի քիչ կենացի նման ա հնչում, բայց ոչինչ

----------

Chuk (22.09.2009), murmushka (22.09.2009), Norton (22.09.2009), Ձայնալար (22.09.2009), Տատ (22.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Խանգարում է, որ շարժումն իրոք համազգային դառնա:
> Ես այստեղ պարապությունից կամ ԼՏՊ չսիրելուց չեմ նորից նրա անձին անդրադառնում, այլ այս նախադասության պատճառով՝
> 
> 
> երբ ԼՏՊ կրկին հայտնվեց ասպարեզում, էն էլ միանգամից նախագահի թեկնածու, իհարկե նրան պետք էր քաղաքական կապիտալ բերել, ինչը և արեց՝ անվանելով իրեն Առաջին Նախագահ, էդ ուներ, էդ պիտի ասեր, պարզ է:
> Կարող էր լինել _թեկնածու ԼՏՊ- պատմության դոկտոր_ (հո ճիշտ է), բայց մալադեց Հայկօ, լավ չի *հնչում*:
> 
> Իսկ այսպիսի ինքնանվանումը՝ ծրագիր է, ոչ թե պարզապես իրականության փաստ, միթե՞ դուք  ֆալշ նոտա չեք լսում, խանգարող: Նա այդպիսի ոճով սկսելով ապագա շարժման դռները փակեց բոլոր այն մարդկանց, ովքեր ավելի համեստ ինքնագնահատում են սպասում վստահելի քաղաքական գործիչից: Այն մարդկանց, որոնք մտածեցին՝ որ այսպես է սկսում, վերջն ինչէ լինելու: Եվ դա այնքան կապ չուներ իր անցյալի, ինչքան այն պահին  ամենափրկիչ, առաքելություն կրող  ԼՏՊ անվանման հետ:
> Բայց բացեց դռները կրքոտ երիտասարդների և հայ ազգային ավանդույթի  համախոհների համար =ընտրել մեկի դեմ, այլ ոչ կողմ: Դեմը պարզ էր:
> ...


Տատ, ես համոզվել եմ, որ երբ քննարկվում է անձը, հարցը սրանում է և դառնում նախասիրությունների ու էմոցիաների կիզակետ.   
Պետք է ավելի լայն  պատկերով դիտարկել, որպեսզի կոնկրետ ընդիմացողները անձնականը չխառնեն քննարկմանը.
Օրինակ ես կարծում եմ, որ Հայաստանի ընդիմության վերնախավը  դա քաղաքական ծերոնոց է. Լիդերը ծեր է թե   տարիքային և թե  մեթոդական ու տեսական մոտեցումներով. Նրան հարող իբր երիտասարդ անմիջական շերտը …/Ստյոպիկ, Արամ և այլն/ . առհասարակ պրոբլեմատիկ դեմքեր են- ԽԾԲ-ի մնացորդներ. Նիկոլն է հզոր ֆիգուր, որի անունը որպես հետագա լիդերի ԼՏՊ-ն խուսափում է տալ. Եղած կոնֆիգուրացիան կամ պետք է ժողովուրդը ստիպելով թարմացնի, կամ ինքը ԼՏՊ-ն մյուսներվ հանդերձ էստաֆետը պատրաստեն երիտասարդների համար. Եթե այսօր դա չի արվում, ապա ես եզրակացնում եմ, որ  այդ ծերոնոցը դարձել է ութանասունականների սովետի ծերանոց պոլիտբյուրոն.
Ընդիմության  երիտասարդացման հարցը հիմա խնդիր համար մեկն է. 
Ժամանակին Արկադի Վարդանյանին, հետո Արամ Կարապետյանին ջարդելը  դա Ռոբի ամենակեղտոտ ու ծանր հարվածներից էր որ նա տվեց Հայաստանին. Ես իրեն չեմ մեղադրում. -բռնապետ էր, այդ ձևով էր հարց լուծում. Մեղավորը մենք ենք, որ քսան տարվա ակտիվ քաղաքական դասերից հետո էլ մնացել ենք սիրող- չսիրողի մակարդակին. 
Իրականում ԼՏՊ-- ժողովուրդ, Սերժ-ժողովուրդ հեռավորությունը նույնն է. Ժողովուրդը ստորոտում է, շեֆերը անհասանելի բարցունքներում. 
Հարցը թե ֆիզիկական և թե պատասխանատվական հասանելիությանն է վերաբերում. 
Մենք ներքևներում կարող ենք իրար անպատվելով վիճել, բայց մի անգամ տեսած կաս, որ դրանցից որևէ մեկը լայեղ անի խոսակցության մեջ մտնի. Նրանք անհասանելի էն ինչպես աստվածներ.
Դրա համար էլ անձամբ ինձ համար այդ "աստվածները" գոյություն չունեն. Իմ հաշվարկներում կա Նիկոլ, մի քիչ էլ մնացած ջահելները, որոնք իսկապես լուրջ գործ են անում.

----------


## Chuk

Մի քիչ ձանձրացա էս «քննարկումից», մի քիչ էստեղ դատարկախոսեցի  :Smile:

----------


## Բիձա

> ԼՏՊ կարող է հիմա հանգիստ թոշակի անցնի, *դուք արդեն լրիվ սեփականացրել եք նրա լեզուն*:
> :


Էս մեկը մեկը չէի քննարկել, :Shok: , բայց ամեն ինչ եկավ ընկավ իրա տեղը :Hands Up:  :Tongue:

----------


## Rammer

Շատ հետաքրքիր բանավեճ է ծավալվել ըստ էության ոչ քաղաքականության մասին: Փնտրում եմ գրառումններ հանրահավաքի ժամանակ Լևոնի այդքան երկար և բովանդակալից ելույթի մասին, բայց կարծես չկան կամ ես չեմ գտնում: Տեսածս միայն այն է որ Լևոնը բոբո է, ծեր է, կաստմի վրա լաքա կար, մազերը խառնվել էին, կնիկը հրեա է, ուղիղ կապի մեջ ա ՑՌՈՒ-ի հետ և այլն...Բայց դրանից իր ասածի բովանդակությունը չի փոխվում ցավոք: Եթե նույսինկ Լևոնը ղրղզ լիներ, կամ 666 տարեկան միևնույն  է իր հնչեցրած` հայ ժողովրդի գլխին կախված կենսական մարտահրավերները չեն վերանալու...

----------

Ambrosine (23.09.2009), Ariadna (22.09.2009), Chuk (22.09.2009), Kuk (22.09.2009), Norton (22.09.2009), Հայկօ (22.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Խանգարում է, որ շարժումն իրոք համազգային դառնա:
> Ես այստեղ պարապությունից կամ ԼՏՊ չսիրելուց չեմ նորից նրա անձին անդրադառնում, այլ այս նախադասության պատճառով՝
> 
> 
> երբ ԼՏՊ կրկին հայտնվեց ասպարեզում, էն էլ միանգամից նախագահի թեկնածու, իհարկե նրան պետք էր քաղաքական կապիտալ բերել, ինչը և արեց՝ անվանելով իրեն Առաջին Նախագահ, էդ ուներ, էդ պիտի ասեր, պարզ է:
> Կարող էր լինել _թեկնածու ԼՏՊ- պատմության դոկտոր_ (հո ճիշտ է), բայց մալադեց Հայկօ, լավ չի *հնչում*:
> 
> Իսկ այսպիսի ինքնանվանումը՝ ծրագիր է, ոչ թե պարզապես իրականության փաստ, միթե՞ դուք  ֆալշ նոտա չեք լսում, խանգարող: Նա այդպիսի ոճով սկսելով ապագա շարժման դռները փակեց բոլոր այն մարդկանց, ովքեր ավելի համեստ ինքնագնահատում են սպասում վստահելի քաղաքական գործիչից: Այն մարդկանց, որոնք մտածեցին՝ որ այսպես է սկսում, վերջն ինչէ լինելու: Եվ դա այնքան կապ չուներ իր անցյալի, ինչքան այն պահին  ամենափրկիչ, առաքելություն կրող  ԼՏՊ անվանման հետ:
> Բայց բացեց դռները կրքոտ երիտասարդների և հայ ազգային ավանդույթի  համախոհների համար =ընտրել մեկի դեմ, այլ ոչ կողմ: Դեմը պարզ էր:
> ...


Տատ, սիրելիս, պնդումներդ մի քիչ իրականությանը չեն համապատասխանում:
Քաղաքականություն վերադառնալով Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հերթական անգամ իր ամբիցիաները մի կողմ դնելով սկսեց բանակցություններ ուժերի հետ, ում հետ, մեղմ ասած, կոնֆլիկտ կամ վատ հարաբերություն ուներ:

Ո՞վ է մեղավոր, որ այդ նույն ամբիցիաները չթուլատրեցին նրա առաջարկած պլատֆորմի շուրջը համախմբվել Վազգեն Մանուկյանին, ՀՅԴ-ին, ՕԵԿ-ին ու նման ուրիշների:

Իսկ գուցե խանգարողը ամբիցիան չէ՞ր, այլ ոմանց դեպքերում ծախվածությունը:

Ու չնայած սրան Տեր-Պետրոսյանին ու Նիկոլենց ընդհանրապես հաջողվեց բացառիկ մեծ քանակությամբ ուժերի համախմբել: Համախմբել իրապես: Ու այդ պրոցեսը դեռ կարող է շարունակվել: Որ ՀՅԴ-ն, օրինակ, չի միանա, դա փաստ է: Բայց այդ ՀՅԴ մի շարք համախոհներ վերջապես կարող է հասկանան, որ ՀՅԴ-ն փուչիկ է, ու միանան: Ու էսպես շարունակ:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է լեզվին, ապա ես միայն ուրախ կլինեի այդ լեզուն յուրացրած լինելու համար: Ցավոք իմ մասին այդքան մեծ կարծիքի չեմ: 

Իսկ այստեղ գրառումների մեծ մասը ուրիշ բան չեն, քան հասարակ անձատյացություն  :Smile: 


*Մոդերատորական: Բիձա մասնակցի անլուրջ գրառումը և դրան հետևած պատասխանը ջնջվել են: Մնացեք թեմայի շրջանակներում:*

----------

Norton (22.09.2009), Բիձա (22.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Իսկ այստեղ գրառումների մեծ մասը ուրիշ բան չեն, քան հասարակ անձատյացություն


Ռամմեր, արդեն ասացի, ինչու այս թեմայում: ԼՏՊ բողոքն ու պահանջը նոր մասնակիցներ բերելու շարժում, հենց իր (և իր ղեկավար թիմի, համաձայն եմ Բիձու հետ) անձով է խափանվում:
Ռամմեր, Չուկ, իսկ ինչու՞ եք դուք այդքան նյարդայնանում անձի քննարկումից: 
ԲՈԼՈՐ ազգային շարժումները անձերով են պայմանավորված: Դրանք առաջանում են իհարկե ժողովրդի խորքում, հասունանում են որոշակի պահանջի, դժգոհության պայմաններում, բայց առանց ղեկավար անձի մի երկու ավտո կվառվի, մի երկու ցուցափեղկ կկոտրվի ու վերջ: 
Իսկ երբ հայտնվում է Անձը, ասում է՝ հլա մի սրանց գլուխները կտրեք, տեսեք, որ նրանց արյունը կապույտ չէ, հետո էլ մի շարք մարդու իրավունքներ է գրում( քանի որ գրել գիտի) ՝ ստացվում է ֆրանսիական հեղափոխություն:

Դաշնակցության գործերն էլ են անձերով պայմանավորված, մանավանդ անցյալում, ներկայում էլ: Եվ դուք իրավունք ունեք հենց ընկեր Վահանին անձամբ քննարկեք, կամ Սերժին՝ անձամբ: Երբևէ մեկն ասելէ՞՝ հանրապետականները սենց կամ նենց են, ասվում է՝ Սերժը, Մուկը և այլն:
Հանրապետական կուսակցության ծրագիրը վատն է՞, կամ դաշնակներինը՞: Լավն են բոլորը, լավ էլ գրված են, ինչպես և ՀԱԿինը: Պարզ դաշնակ անդամները լավ տղաներ են, հավատարիմ ու նվիրված, ինչպես դուք: Ուրե՞մն՝ գրվածը լավն է, անդամները  լավն են, ի՞նչ մնաց: Ղեկավարների անձից է կախված ամբողջ մնացածը:

 ...իսկ ինչու՞ եք դուք այդքան նյարդայնանում անձի քննարկումից: Որովհետև այդ անձը թույլ տեղեր ունի՞:
Միանգամից սկսում թևերով թափահարել, հոգնեցինք, անձատյաց...Որովհետև բացասական լիցքը չափազանց շատ է այդ անձի շուրջ, թուր չի հերիքի պաշտպանելու: Միակ փաստարկը՝ նրա խոսքերն են այժմ ձեզ և բոլոր-բոլորին ուղղված: 
Իսկ ինքներդ գիտե՞ք նրա մասին ամեն բան, նրա անցյալը թափանցիկ է՞, նրա դոսյեները բաց ե՞ն հասարակության համար: Նա թաքցնելու բան չունի՞: Նրա գործարքների մեջ չկա՞ մի բան, որ ուրիշի ձեռքում դավաճանություն կանվանվեր:

Ես չգիտեմ, բայց դուք պիտի իմանաք, որ գնաք նրա հետևից ու հետո չամաչեք, որ խաբվեցիք գեղեցիկ ճառերով: 



> Քաղաքականություն վերադառնալով Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հերթական անգամ իր ամբիցիաները մի կողմ դնելով սկսեց բանակցություններ ուժերի հետ, ում հետ, մեղմ ասած, կոնֆլիկտ կամ վատ հարաբերություն ուներ:
> Ո՞վ է մեղավոր, որ այդ նույն ամբիցիաները չթուլատրեցին նրա առաջարկած պլատֆորմի շուրջը համախմբվել Վազգեն Մանուկյանին, ՀՅԴ-ին, ՕԵԿ-ին ու նման ուրիշների:


Չուկ, բոլորից պակաս ես կուզեի, որ դու այսպիսի կռապաշտ բաներ մտածես:

Պարզապես նրանք իրեն ճանաչում էին ավելի լավ, քան իրեն պետք էր: Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ծախվածություն խոսքի հետ հեռավոր կապ անգամ չունի: Եվ դա երևում է պարզ աչքով: Իսկ Լևոնինը չի երևում:

Գիտեք, նույնիսկ քաղաքական շարժումներում ժողովրդի ինտուիցիան անխաբելի է, չեն հավատում՝  չես ստիպի: Իսկ երբ հավատում էին՝ ամբողջ ազգով:

----------

davidus (22.09.2009), Բիձա (23.09.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Հանրապետական կուսակցության ծրագիրը վատն է՞, կամ դաշնակներինը՞: Լավն են բոլորը, լավ էլ գրված են, ինչպես և ՀԱԿինը: …


Տատ, այստեղ թույլ տուր չհամաձայնվել, ՀԱԿ–ի ծրագիրը շատ, անչափ շատ սկզբունքային տարբերություններ ուներ մյուսների ծրագրերի համեմատ։ Ծրագիրը դա շատ կարևոր է։ Մի քիչ ուշադիր կարդալիս ծրագրից զգացվում է յանի այդ ծրագրին հետևելու պատրաստակամություն հայտնող ուժի դեմագոգիան ու փաթաթողական վերաբերմունքը։ Իսկ անձերը իրոք կարևոր են, խոսք չկա։ Ավելի շուտ նրանց հեղինակությունը, արած գործերը, անցյալը… գործի որ մարդուն ընդունում են, նրա կատարած գործերին ու հաջողություններին են չէ՞ նայում, նույնն էլ այստեղ է։

----------

Տատ (22.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> գործի որ մարդուն ընդունում են, նրա կատարած գործերին ու հաջողություններին են չէ՞ նայում, նույնն էլ այստեղ է։


Էլմօին կարողացա՞ն կպնեն: Հլա փորձվեին :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմօին կարողացա՞ն կպնեն: Հլա փորձվեին


«Գունաբաժանումս» լավ ա արված էլի: Որտեղ կանգնում եմ, նայվում էմ(համեստություն հիշեցնող ինչ որ բան այստեղ ձեռքս բռնեց): Բայց Հանրապետականների պարագլուխների կողքին էլ եմ նայվում, ՀԱԿ -ի հանրահավաքին էլ եմ նայվում, ՀԱԿ հետևորդների կողքին էլ եմ նայվում, պետական ապարատում էլ, մասնավոր քցված սեփականության ղեկին էլ, նույնիսկ այս բաժնի մոդերատորի կարգավիճակում էլ եմ նայվում:
Չնայած ոմանց աչքին ՀԱԿ համակիր եմ, մնացածի՝ իշխանամետ, մի քանի հոգու էլ՝ աչքի փուշն եմ:

Վայ, քիչ մնաց մոռանայի
*Օգտվելով առիթից: Դադարեցնենք օֆտոպն ու քննարկենք բուն թեման*

----------

Արիացի (23.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Ինչքան աշխատում են քաղաքականությունից հեռու մնալ չի ստացվում,հարգելներս դուք հավանաբար ուշադիր չեք անդրադարձել թեմայի վերնագրին:
Ինչ է նշանակում «համապետական հանրահավաք» սա ինչ սոցիալիստա կոմունիստական լոզունգ է:Իսկ մի գուցե   ադ հանրահավքի ծախսերը բյուջեյով էր նախատեսված :

----------

Արիացի (23.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ռամմեր, արդեն ասացի, ինչու այս թեմայում: ԼՏՊ բողոքն ու պահանջը նոր մասնակիցներ բերելու շարժում, հենց իր (և իր ղեկավար թիմի, համաձայն եմ Բիձու հետ) անձով է խափանվում:
> Ռամմեր, Չուկ, իսկ ինչու՞ եք դուք այդքան նյարդայնանում անձի քննարկումից: 
> ԲՈԼՈՐ ազգային շարժումները անձերով են պայմանավորված: Դրանք առաջանում են իհարկե ժողովրդի խորքում, հասունանում են որոշակի պահանջի, դժգոհության պայմաններում, բայց առանց ղեկավար անձի մի երկու ավտո կվառվի, մի երկու ցուցափեղկ կկոտրվի ու վերջ: 
> Իսկ երբ հայտնվում է Անձը, ասում է՝ հլա մի սրանց գլուխները կտրեք, տեսեք, որ նրանց արյունը կապույտ չէ, հետո էլ մի շարք մարդու իրավունքներ է գրում( քանի որ գրել գիտի) ՝ ստացվում է ֆրանսիական հեղափոխություն:
> 
> Դաշնակցության գործերն էլ են անձերով պայմանավորված, մանավանդ անցյալում, ներկայում էլ: Եվ դուք իրավունք ունեք հենց ընկեր Վահանին անձամբ քննարկեք, կամ Սերժին՝ անձամբ: Երբևէ մեկն ասելէ՞՝ հանրապետականները սենց կամ նենց են, ասվում է՝ Սերժը, Մուկը և այլն:
> Հանրապետական կուսակցության ծրագիրը վատն է՞, կամ դաշնակներինը՞: Լավն են բոլորը, լավ էլ գրված են, ինչպես և ՀԱԿինը: Պարզ դաշնակ անդամները լավ տղաներ են, հավատարիմ ու նվիրված, ինչպես դուք: Ուրե՞մն՝ գրվածը լավն է, անդամները  լավն են, ի՞նչ մնաց: Ղեկավարների անձից է կախված ամբողջ մնացածը:
> 
> * ...իսկ ինչու՞ եք դուք այդքան նյարդայնանում անձի քննարկումից: Որովհետև այդ անձը թույլ տեղեր ունի՞:*
> ...


Տատ էդ անձի պրոբլեմը ինձ թվում ա դուք ունեք, քո ասած վազգենը ու մնացած քաղաքական ուժերը ու նրանք են նյարդայնանում… որովհետև էսօր բոլորդ էլ Լևոնի իննադու Ղարաբաղի ծախվելու դեմ, ցեղասպանության ուրացման դեմ, Մարտի մեկը կոծկելու դեմ, ընտրությունները կեղծելու դեմ  փողոց դուրս չեք գա, չեք բողոքի… միայն մի բանի համար որ կարող ա Լևոնին աջակցություն նայվի… ուրիշ խոսքով ասած էդ խնդիրների տապալումը ոչ մի պրոբլեմ չի ներկայացնում ձեզ համար, պատրաստ եք նույնիսկ դրանց օգնեք որ ավելի լավ ծախեն… մենակ հանկարծ Լևոնը չլինի… ով ուզում ա լինի, ինչ ուզում ա լինի մենակ Լևոնը չլինի…սա մարդկային ամենավատ հատկություններից ա, դավաճանությունից մի քայլ հետ… ես ավելի լավ ա  քո ասած կռապաշտը լինեմ…

Տատ ջան, վազգենի ծախվածությունը աչքներիս առաջ ա, *իսկ Լևոնի ծախվախությունը դու հիմա մեզ էս ֆորումում կապացուցես չէ՞* նայի սպասում ենք հա…

Միակ փաստարկը իրա խոսքերը չեն Տատ, այլ էսօրվա Հայկական բանակը (որ ժողովրդի դեմ են հանում), ազատագրված Ղարաբաղը (որ էսօր ուզում են հանձնել) ու անկախ Հայաստանի բավականին հաջող jumpstart-ը…  սրա վրա էլի բաներ կարելի ա ավելացնել, բայց էսքանը հերիք ա… Տատ ջան, ոչ ոք էլ ոչ մեկի մասին ամեն ինչ չգիտի… էս նույն բաները ցանկացած մարդու համար էլ կարաս ասես… քո համար էլ կարանք ասենք… էլի էմ ասում Տատ ջան, հավայի մի գրի please, բոլորի գործարքնրն էլ աչքներիս առաջ են իսկ Լևոնինը դու ես մեզ ցույց տալու …

----------

Chuk (23.09.2009), murmushka (23.09.2009), Norton (23.09.2009), Հայկօ (23.09.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամմեր, Չուկ, իսկ ինչու՞ եք դուք այդքան նյարդայնանում անձի քննարկումից:


Նույն հարցը, նույն նախադասությունններով  իհարկե կարելի է քնննարկել 500 էջ, եթե այլ քննարկելու նյութ ու ռեսուրս չկա...Չեմ նյարդայնանում, ուղղակի ուզում եմ հասցնել որ վաստահաբար ավելի կարևոր և ազգային անվտանգություն հարցեր կան, որ հնչեցրեց Լևոնը իր ելույթում, որոնց պատշաճ ուշադրություն չի  դարձվում , փոխարենը քննարկվում է  Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանի անձը, որը արդեն այնքան է քննարկվել, որ այդ մարդու ականջնները հավերժ կարմիր են մնալու...
Ես այպես եմ կարծում:
Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը կարդացել է նրա ելույթը, ուսումնսիրել է այն ու չի խոսում, չի վիճաբանում նրա պնդումնների վերաբերյալ, ուրեմն համաձայն է բոլոր վերլուծությունների հետ`մասնավորպես հայերի համար երկու կարևորագայուն հարցերի շուրջ: Իսկ նրա վերլուծության մեջ շատ պարզ ասվում է որ ըստ էության Ղարաբաղը հանձնվել է, իսկ սահմանը բացելու համար դեռ ավելին են ուզում պոկել`մասնավորպես ցեղասպանության հարցը: Հիմա եթե մենք չենք քննարկում, չենք բարձրաձայնում այս հարցերը նշանակում է համաձայն ենք նրա հետ որ այդպես էլ կա: Դե քանի որ Լևոնը միակն է որ հանգամանալից բացատրում է թե ինչ է տեղի ունենում և ինչ է հնարավոր տեղի ունենա, ուրեմն նա էլ մեղավոր է եկեք էջերով մութուցուրտ բերենք գլխին....Եթե քաղաքական գործիչը 1.5 ժամ վերլուծություն է անում և մենք ոչ մի վիճարկելի բան չենք գտնում, նշանակում է այդ գործչի մասին կարելի միայն գովեստի խոսքերր ասել առնվազն!

----------


## Dayana

Չեմ ցնականում անձնավորել թեման ու նորից նույն կետին բերել, բայց ուզում եմ պատասխանել: 
Մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներին հայաստանից գնացած հայերից և ոչ մեկին չես կարող համոզել, որ ԼՏՊ-ն այժմ համազգային հարցերի շուրջ է մտածում ու թե Ղարաբաղյան, թե հայ-թուրքական հարցերի հստակ "ճակատագիրն" է գծում: 
Ինչու՞ ոչ ոք չի քննարկում, թե ինչու հետնց հիմա ու ի՞նչ մտադրությամբ հայտնվեց ԼՏՊ-ն, ինչու՞ հենց հիմա ու ի՞նչ "պատճառով" Թուրքիան "որոշեց" բացել սահամանը... Գուցե որոշակի կապ կա ասենք Կարսի պայմանագրի հետ, հը՞... 
Գուցե մեր սփյուռքը մի պահ Հայաստանվ, ներկայիս մի բուռ Հայաստանվ ու նրա արդեն իսկ կես բուռ ժողովրդին ավելի բարձր "պրիարիտետ" տա, քան հայկական հարցը ու դա ընկալի ոչ թե որպես ազգի դավաճանություն, ցեղասպանության ուրացում կամ չգիտեմ էլ ինչ, այլ ընկալի որպես փորձ, փորձ ՝ որ կարող է դրական ազդեցություն ունենալ, գուցե հիմա հենց այն պահ է, երբ պետք է բոլոր դրական ու բացասական կողմերն այս հարցի ու փորձենք առանց ԼՏՊ ու ՍՍ, Դաշանկ ու Հնչակ, հայաստանցի ու ղարաբաղցի, շուռ տված ու նոր եկած հայերի տարանջատման քննարկել: Ցանկացած հանարահավաք, այդ թվում նաև Սեպտեմբերի 18-ի հանրահավաքը կարելի է համարել անիմաստ ժամանակի, նյարդերի ու թևի մկանների կորուստ/լարում, եթե արդյունքում ոչ մի տող նոր միտք չի գրվում, եթե ոչ մի նոր որոշում չի կայացվում: 
Հ.Գ. Երբեմն եկեք նահանջենք մեր ամբիցիաներից ու փորձենք ընդհանուրի շահը գերադասել մասանվորից, գերադասենք ՀՀ ապագան /դեռ անհստակ/ ՍՍ-ի, ԼՏՊ-ի կամ մեկ այլ հապավումամականունային անձի "շահերից" ու "գաղափարերից":

----------

davidus (23.09.2009), Tig (23.09.2009), Արիացի (23.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Չեմ ցնականում անձնավորել թեման ու նորից նույն կետին բերել, բայց ուզում եմ պատասխանել: 
> Մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներին հայաստանից գնացած հայերից և ոչ մեկին չես կարող համոզել, որ ԼՏՊ-ն այժմ համազգային հարցերի շուրջ է մտածում ու թե Ղարաբաղյան, թե հայ-թուրքական հարցերի հստակ "ճակատագիրն" է գծում: 
> Ինչու՞ ոչ ոք չի քննարկում, թե ինչու հետնց հիմա ու ի՞նչ մտադրությամբ հայտնվեց ԼՏՊ-ն, ինչու՞ հենց հիմա ու ի՞նչ "պատճառով" Թուրքիան "որոշեց" բացել սահամանը... Գուցե որոշակի կապ կա ասենք Կարսի պայմանագրի հետ, հը՞... 
> Գուցե մեր սփյուռքը մի պահ Հայաստանվ, ներկայիս մի բուռ Հայաստանվ ու նրա արդեն իսկ կես բուռ ժողովրդին ավելի բարձր "պրիարիտետ" տա, քան հայկական հարցը ու դա ընկալի ոչ թե որպես ազգի դավաճանություն, ցեղասպանության ուրացում կամ չգիտեմ էլ ինչ, այլ ընկալի որպես փորձ, փորձ ՝ որ կարող է դրական ազդեցություն ունենալ, գուցե հիմա հենց այն պահ է, երբ պետք է բոլոր դրական ու բացասական կողմերն այս հարցի ու փորձենք առանց ԼՏՊ ու ՍՍ, Դաշանկ ու Հնչակ, հայաստանցի ու ղարաբաղցի, շուռ տված ու նոր եկած հայերի տարանջատման քննարկել: Ցանկացած հանարահավաք, այդ թվում նաև Սեպտեմբերի 18-ի հանրահավաքը կարելի է համարել անիմաստ ժամանակի, նյարդերի ու թևի մկանների կորուստ/լարում, եթե արդյունքում ոչ մի տող նոր միտք չի գրվում, եթե ոչ մի նոր որոշում չի կայացվում: 
> Հ.Գ. Երբեմն եկեք նահանջենք մեր ամբիցիաներից ու փորձենք ընդհանուրի շահը գերադասել մասանվորից, գերադասենք ՀՀ ապագան /դեռ անհստակ/ ՍՍ-ի, ԼՏՊ-ի կամ մեկ այլ հապավումամականունային անձի "շահերից" ու "գաղափարերից":


Գեղեցիկ խոսքեր են՝ Հ.Հ. ապագա, ընդհանուր շահ, մեր սփյուռք :Smile: 
Դայ ջան, իհարկե անիմաստ են, եթե նոր բան չի ասվում: Բայց ՀԱԿ-ի միտինգներին ասվում ա, այսինքն՝ անիմաստ չեն: Գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ միտինգների ելույթներից և ոչ մեկի գոնե տեքստը չես կարդացել երևէ:
Դայ ջան,է դ ասածներդ ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում՝ առանց Լևոն, առանց սերժ: Մի օր որոշենք՝ ազգովի, բայց չգիտեմ՝ ոնց, ասենք՝ մի օր հայլուրով հայտարարենք, որ վաղվանից բոլորս սկսում ենք ազգի մասին մտածել, պետության ապագայի մասին մտածել, մեր սփյուռքի մասին մտածել, Ղարաբաղի հարցի մասին մտածել, հարևան պետությունների հետ բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու մասին մտածել, ու տենց մյուս օրը մտածկոտ դեմքով արթնանա՞նք :Huh:  
Հա, մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներ ասելով՝ պատերազմի տարինե՞րը նկատի ունես. էն պատերազմի, որ հայ ժողովրդի հաղթանակով ավարտվեց, որն իսկապես հաղթանակ էր, ոչ թե ստից բարոյահոգեբանական հաղթանակ: Իսկ էսօրվա Հայաստանից փախնողների՞ն ոնց կարելի է համոզել, որ սերժը պետքա դեռ 8.5 տարի էլ Հ.Հ. նախագահ լինի:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, բոլորից պակաս ես կուզեի, որ դու այսպիսի կռապաշտ բաներ մտածես:


Ինձ «մեղսագրվող» պիտակումների մեջ «կռապաշտ» տերմինն առաջին անգամ է հայտնվում: Նախկինում հանդիպածներն են «լևոնական», «հհշական», «հավատացյալ», «եհովական» և այլն: Որ այս տերմիններից ոչ մեկը, բացարձակապես ոչ մեկն իմ բնութագիրը չի, դա անհերքելի ճշմարտություն է, ինչպես որ անհերքելի ճշմարտություն է այն, որ այդ պիտակումները ոմանք շարունակելու են համարել ինձ շատ սազական, տեղին, ինձ ներկայացնող: Ինձ եմ ասում, բայց խոսքս վերաբերվում շարժման մասնակիցների մեծ մասին: Տատ, մի վայրկյան անգամ չեմ կասկածում, որ այ պիտակումդ շատերը նաև այս ֆորումում հրճվանքով են ընդունելու, իրենց մտքում ասելով. «տես է, թե ինչ ճիշտ բնորոշեց»: Այս մարդկանցից ոչ մեկը էդպես էլ չի հասկանալու, որ իրենք դրանով Տեր-Պետրոսյանին գերագնահատում են: Որովհետև մենք՝ շարժման մասնակիցներս, երբևէ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին այսքան մեծ արժեք չենք վերագրում, որ կուռքի պես պաշտենք, որ նրա ամեն ասածը հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունենք, համարենք իդեալական և այլն: Բայց այ դուք նրա արժեքը գերագնահատում եք, որովհետև կարծում եք, թե մարդիկ կան, որ էդպես կգնահատեն: Իրականում արդեն սովորել եմ, նման բոլոր պիտակումներին ու այդ հրճվալից բացականչություններին վերաբերվում եմ քթիս տակ ներողամիտ ժպտալով, իսկ այ որ դու ես էդպես ասում, արդեն տխուր եմ ժպտում: Տխուր, որ դու այս ամենը այդքան պարզ՝ պարզունակ ես պատկերացնում, որ այդ ու  ուրիշ անձերի նկատմամբ կանխակալ կարծիքիդ պատճառով շարունակում ես կենտրոնանալ միայն ու միայն անձի վրա, չխորանալով պրոցեսների ամբողջականության, տրամաբանական ու վերլուծական մտքի, անելիքների մեջ:

Շատ լավ, քանի որ ինձ հարազատ մարդը ինձ անվանեց կռապաշտ, ապա փոքր-ինչ ընդլայնվեմ այս հարցում:

Ես հիանում եմ Տեր-Պետրոսյանով, նրա դիվանագիտական հմտություններով, վերլուծական մտքով, համարում նրան մեր իրականության լավագույն քաղաքական գործիչը: Եթե այս հիացումս կոչվելու կռապաշտություն, իսկ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը՝ կուռք, ապա ես սիրով ընդունում եմ այդ պիտակավորումս, հայտարարում, որ կռապաշտ եմ, միանշանակ ուզում եմ հավելել կռքերիս ցուցակը: Այո՛, ես կռապաշտ եմ և իմ կուռքերն են Չարենցը, Թումանյանը, Նժդեհը, Բոբ Դիլանը, Գանդին, Նարեկացին, Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ու շատ ուրիշներ: Նրանք իմ կուռքերն են, որովհետև հիանում են նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրով այնպես, ինչպես հիանում եմ Տեր-Պետրոսյանով: Եվ բոլորին խնդրում եմ զերծ մնալ ավելորդ բացականչություններից «ինչպե՜ս ես համարձակվում Տեր-Պետրոսյանին դնել այս անունների կողքին», զերծ մնալ, հիշելով, որ դա իմ իրավունքն է: Դուք այդպիսին չեք համարում, չեք հիանում, ձեր իրավունքն է: Իմ իրավունքն է նրան այդպիսին համարելը: Եթե ինքն այդ շարքում տեղ չունի, ապա իմ այդպես համարելուց այդ շարքում չի հայտնվի, եթե տեղ ունի, ապա ձեր անիմաստ բացականչություններից ու վրդովմունքներից այնտեղից չի վերանա:

Բայց այսքանը: Այսքանով ավարտվում է իմ կռապաշտությունը, իմ՝ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքով չի պայմանավորված իմ քաղաքական հայացքները, իմ պատկերացումները, իմ վերլուծությունները ու մնացածը: Ով կհամարի, որ դրանով է պայմանավորված, թող հիշի, որ ես համարում եմ, որ ինքը չափազանց պարզունակ է մտածում, չի խորանում պրոցեսների ու երևույթների բուն էության մեջ, ցույց է տալիս անձերով պայմանավորելու իր սեփական հատկանիշը, այլ ոչ երբեք իմը:




> Պարզապես նրանք իրեն ճանաչում էին ավելի լավ, քան իրեն պետք էր: Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ծախվածություն խոսքի հետ հեռավոր կապ անգամ չունի: Եվ դա երևում է պարզ աչքով: Իսկ Լևոնինը չի երևում:
> 
> Գիտեք, նույնիսկ քաղաքական շարժումներում ժողովրդի ինտուիցիան անխաբելի է, չեն հավատում՝  չես ստիպի: Իսկ երբ հավատում էին՝ ամբողջ ազգով:


Տրամաբանությունը խիստ հասկանալի է ու... սխալ:
Պարզաբանեմ:

1. Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողքին բազում են այնպիսիք, ովքեր Տեր-Պետրոսյանին ճանաչում են շատ ավելի լավ, քան կարող են ճանաչել քո նշած անձինք, ուժերը: Այդ մարդիկ շարունակում են մնալ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ղեկավարած շարժման մեջ: Այդ մարդկանց մեջ բազում են այնպիսիք, ովքեր Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, որպես անձ, չեն սիրում, նրա նկատմամբ ունեն անտիպատիա:
2. Դիցուք իրոք Տեր-Պետրոսյանը «վատն» է ու այդ մարդիկ, մասնավորապես Վազգեն Մանուկյանն այնքան լավ է ճանաչում, որ հասկանում է որ նրա կողքին լինել չի կարելի: Այդ դեպքում հարց. արդյո՞ք Վազգեն Մանուկյան, ՀՅԴ-ն ու մյուսներն այնքան միամիտ են, որ չեն տեսնում, թե ինչքան «վատն» է Սերժ Սարգսյանը, արդյո՞ք նրանք այնքան «վատ» են ճանաչում Սերժ Սարգսյանին, որ չեն տեսնում նրա կատարած բազում սխալները ու նաև հակամարդկային արարքները, երկրի մոնոպոլիզացիան, կոռուպցիան, անարդարաթյունը, ազգային արժեքների ուրացումն ու այլնը: Արդյո՞ք կարող են նշել նրանք որևէ ոլորտ, որտեղ Սերժ Սարգսյանն ավելի «լավն» է, քան Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Բացի անձնական ատելությունից ու անտիպատիայից, կարո՞ղ են նման օրինակ բերել: Ես պնդում եմ որ ոչ, ու հենց դա հակասում է քո տրամաբանությանը, որովհետև նույն Վազգեն Մանուկյանը չկանգնելով Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողքին, կանգնեց Սերժ Սարգսյանի մեջքին, ստանձնելով թատերական հանրային խորհրդի նախագահի դերը, որը ոչ միայն որևէ հանրօգուտ աշխատանք չի անում, այլ հանդիսանալով Սերժ Սարգսյանի անձնական օգտագործման փաստաբանական գրասենյակ վնասում է հանրային շահերին, օրինակ թեկուզ համաներման հարցում նախագահականի հրահանգների կիրառումով իմիտացիա ստեղծելով, որ քաղբանտարկյալները ոչ թե քաղաքական նպատակներով են նստել, այլ քրեական հանցագործության համար:
3. Եթե քո ասած անձինք, ուժերը, այնքան լավ են ճանաչում, որ չեն համագործակցում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետ, ապա ինչու՞ մտքովդ չի անցնում, որ այդքան լավ հենց իրենց էր ճանաչում Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, գիտեր նրանց ամբիցիաները, անհրաժեշտ դեպքում ծախվածության աստիճանը: Ու այդ դեպքում հարց. ինչպե՞ս եղավ որ ընդհանուր շահի համար վերջինս պատրաստ էր իր նախագահության տարիներին իրեն այդքան խանգարած ուժերի հետ համագործակցել: Քո տրամաբանությամբ պետք է ուղղակի թքեր երեսներին՝ հենց սկզբից:

Վազգեն Մանուկյանին ես համարում եմ ոչ ծախված, համարում եմ, որ գործում է իր ամբիցիաների շրջանակներում, ու չնայած դրան կան բազում ցուցիչներ, որոնք կարող են նշանակել նրա ծախված լինելն ու իմ՝ այդ հարցում սխալված լինելը: Իսկ ծախվածի տակ ես նկատի ունեի ՀՅԴ պարագլուխներին ու ՕԵԿ-ին:




> Ռամմեր, արդեն ասացի, ինչու այս թեմայում: ԼՏՊ բողոքն ու պահանջը նոր մասնակիցներ բերելու շարժում, հենց իր (և իր ղեկավար թիմի, համաձայն եմ Բիձու հետ) անձով է խափանվում:
> Ռամմեր, Չուկ, իսկ ինչու՞ եք դուք այդքան նյարդայնանում անձի քննարկումից: 
> ԲՈԼՈՐ ազգային շարժումները անձերով են պայմանավորված: Դրանք առաջանում են իհարկե ժողովրդի խորքում, հասունանում են որոշակի պահանջի, դժգոհության պայմաններում, բայց առանց ղեկավար անձի մի երկու ավտո կվառվի, մի երկու ցուցափեղկ կկոտրվի ու վերջ: 
> Իսկ երբ հայտնվում է Անձը, ասում է՝ հլա մի սրանց գլուխները կտրեք, տեսեք, որ նրանց արյունը կապույտ չէ, հետո էլ մի շարք մարդու իրավունքներ է գրում( քանի որ գրել գիտի) ՝ ստացվում է ֆրանսիական հեղափոխություն:
> 
> Դաշնակցության գործերն էլ են անձերով պայմանավորված, մանավանդ անցյալում, ներկայում էլ: Եվ դուք իրավունք ունեք հենց ընկեր Վահանին անձամբ քննարկեք, կամ Սերժին՝ անձամբ: Երբևէ մեկն ասելէ՞՝ հանրապետականները սենց կամ նենց են, ասվում է՝ Սերժը, Մուկը և այլն:
> Հանրապետական կուսակցության ծրագիրը վատն է՞, կամ դաշնակներինը՞: Լավն են բոլորը, լավ էլ գրված են, ինչպես և ՀԱԿինը: Պարզ դաշնակ անդամները լավ տղաներ են, հավատարիմ ու նվիրված, ինչպես դուք: Ուրե՞մն՝ գրվածը լավն է, անդամները  լավն են, ի՞նչ մնաց: Ղեկավարների անձից է կախված ամբողջ մնացածը:
> 
>  ...իսկ ինչու՞ եք դուք այդքան նյարդայնանում անձի քննարկումից: Որովհետև այդ անձը թույլ տեղեր ունի՞:
> ...


Մենք նյարդայնանում ենք ցանկացած քննարկում անձերի քննարկման բերելուց: Պարզաբանեմ: Անշուշտ Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է շարժման հիմնական ղեկավարը: Բայց շարժումն անձի շարժում չի: Այն վաղը կարող է գոյություն կունենա առանց Տեր-Պետրոսյանի էլ, առանց Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի էլ, առանց բազում ուրիշների էլ: Շարժման գաղափարախոսությունը չհասկանալու ու շարժումն ընդհանրապես չպատկերացնելու արդյունք է ամեն ինչը անձերի քննարկման բերելը: Շարժումը սկզբունքային է, շարժումը տրամաբանված է ու կուռ է: Այն վեր է անձերից:

Երկար ժամանակ է իշխանական քարոզչամեքենան ջանքեր է գործադրում ժողովրդի մեջ շարժումը անձերով պայմանավորված լինելու միտքը սերմանելու համար: Դա իրեն հաց ու ջրի պես պետք է: Որովհետև անձերով պայմանավորելը պարզունակացնում, էժանացնում է մնացած ողջ գաղափարախոսությունը, պայքարի բովանդակությունը բերում է աթոռակռվի մակարդակի: Իշխանությանը դա ձեռ է տալիս, քանի որ դա աստիճանաբար շարժումից հեռացնում է ոչ այնքան կայուն, ոչ այնքան սկզբունքային մասնակիցներին, նրանց մտածել տալով, որ հերթական զզվելի, զազրելի անձերի պայքարի մասնակիցն է դառնում: Դա սերմանելով ժողովրդի մեջ կարողանում է նվազեցնի դեպի շարժում հոսքը: Տատ, ես ցավում եմ, որ դու ակամա դառնում ես այդ քարոզչամեքենայի մի մասնիկը, անգիտակցաբար, ընդամենը քո՝ շարժման մասին թյուր պատկերացումների պատճառով:

Շարժումը վերանձնական է: Շարժումը գաղափարական է, սկզբունքային է:
Դա վերջին հանրահավաքի ելույթում փորձեց ժողովրդին հասկացնել նաև հենց Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, մի կողմից հայտարարելով իր չառաջադրվելու մասին, մյուս կողմից քաղաքական ասպարեզը թողնելով պոտենցիալ այլ ընդդիմադիրների, պատրաստակամ լինելով նրանց ակտիվացման դեպքում նրանց կողքին լինել, ոչ թե ղեկավար:

Եթե այս ամենը չեք հասկանում, դրա միակ պատճառը ձեր՝ ամեն ինչը սխալամբ անձերով պայմանավորելն ու ձեր կոնկրետ անձերի նկատմամբ ունեցած անտիպատիան, եթե ոչ անձնատյացությունն է:

----------

Norton (23.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Էլմօին կարողացա՞ն կպնեն: Հլա փորձվեին


Էլմոյին չեն կպել, Գոռին կպել են, Նարեկին կպել են, Տիգրանին Առաքելյան կպել են, բազում ուրիշների կպել են: Օրինակդ բոլորովին անտեղի է: Բացառություններն որպես օրինակ բերելը՝ կատարյալ սխալ:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչքան աշխատում են քաղաքականությունից հեռու մնալ չի ստացվում,հարգելներս դուք հավանաբար ուշադիր չեք անդրադարձել թեմայի վերնագրին:
> Ինչ է նշանակում «համապետական հանրահավաք» սա ինչ սոցիալիստա կոմունիստական լոզունգ է:Իսկ մի գուցե   ադ հանրահավքի ծախսերը բյուջեյով էր նախատեսված :


Պետություն ասվածը իշխանություն չի նշանակում:
Պետությունը մեր ստեղծածն է, այն մեր այսօրվա Հայաստանն է՝ Հայաստանի Հանրա*պետությունը*:
Համապետական հանրահավաքը ողջ պետության համար նախատեսված միջոցառումն է՝ բոլոր շերտերի, բոլոր շրջանների, բոլոր տարիքային խմբերի: 

Բառերից կառչելը ընդունված երևույթ է գնալով դառնում, բայց կառչելուց գրագետ կառչեք:

----------


## Chuk

> *Մութ ու ցուրտ* տարիներին հայաստանից գնացած հայերից և ոչ մեկին չես կարող համոզել, որ ԼՏՊ-ն այժմ համազգային հարցերի շուրջ է մտածում ու թե Ղարաբաղյան, թե հայ-թուրքական հարցերի հստակ "ճակատագիրն" է գծում:


Իրականությանը հետ որևէ եզր չունեցող ենթադրություն է: Բազում են այն հայերը, ովքեր *պատերազմի* տարիներին ստիպված գնացել են Հայաստանից, իսկ այսօր շարժման մեջ են, Տեր-Պետրոսյանին էլ համարում են պետականամետ գործիչ:



> Երբեմն եկեք նահանջենք մեր ամբիցիաներից ու փորձենք ընդհանուրի շահը գերադասել մասանվորից, գերադասենք ՀՀ ապագան /դեռ անհստակ/ ՍՍ-ի, ԼՏՊ-ի կամ մեկ այլ հապավումամականունային անձի "շահերից" ու "գաղափարերից":


Անշուշտ, համաձայն եմ:
Հետևաբար առաջարկում եմ նահանջել սեփական անտիպատիկ մտքերից կոնկրետ անձերի վերաբերյալ ու փորձել հասկանալ շարժման գաղափարախոսությունը, այն չպայմանավորել որևէ անհատով, լինել երկրի ազատության համար պայքարող ժողովրդի մի մասնիկը:

----------


## Բիձա

> Չեմ ցնականում անձնավորել թեման ու նորից նույն կետին բերել, բայց ուզում եմ պատասխանել: 
> Մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներին հայաստանից գնացած հայերից և ոչ մեկին չես կարող համոզել, որ ԼՏՊ-ն այժմ համազգային հարցերի շուրջ է մտածում ու թե Ղարաբաղյան, թե հայ-թուրքական հարցերի հստակ "ճակատագիրն" է գծում: 
> Ինչու՞ ոչ ոք չի քննարկում, թե ինչու հետնց հիմա ու ի՞նչ մտադրությամբ հայտնվեց ԼՏՊ-ն, ինչու՞ հենց հիմա ու ի՞նչ "պատճառով" Թուրքիան "որոշեց" բացել սահամանը... Գուցե որոշակի կապ կա ասենք Կարսի պայմանագրի հետ, հը՞... 
> Գուցե մեր սփյուռքը մի պահ Հայաստանվ, ներկայիս մի բուռ Հայաստանվ ու նրա արդեն իսկ կես բուռ ժողովրդին ավելի բարձր "պրիարիտետ" տա, քան հայկական հարցը ու դա ընկալի ոչ թե որպես ազգի դավաճանություն, ցեղասպանության ուրացում կամ չգիտեմ էլ ինչ, այլ ընկալի որպես փորձ, փորձ ՝ որ կարող է դրական ազդեցություն ունենալ, գուցե հիմա հենց այն պահ է, երբ պետք է բոլոր դրական ու բացասական կողմերն այս հարցի ու փորձենք առանց ԼՏՊ ու ՍՍ, Դաշանկ ու Հնչակ, հայաստանցի ու ղարաբաղցի, շուռ տված ու նոր եկած հայերի տարանջատման քննարկել: Ցանկացած հանարահավաք, այդ թվում նաև Սեպտեմբերի 18-ի հանրահավաքը կարելի է համարել անիմաստ ժամանակի, նյարդերի ու թևի մկանների կորուստ/լարում, եթե արդյունքում ոչ մի տող նոր միտք չի գրվում, եթե ոչ մի նոր որոշում չի կայացվում: 
> Հ.Գ. Երբեմն եկեք նահանջենք մեր ամբիցիաներից ու փորձենք ընդհանուրի շահը գերադասել մասանվորից, գերադասենք ՀՀ ապագան /դեռ անհստակ/ ՍՍ-ի, ԼՏՊ-ի կամ մեկ այլ հապավումամականունային անձի "շահերից" ու "գաղափարերից":


Ես կփորձեմ հենց դա քննարկել  /ՀՀ ապագան/, տեսնենք թե ինչքան շուտ նորից կհասնենք դեմքերին. 
Մոդերին խնդրում եմ նյութը տեղափոխի, այլ ոչ թե օֆթոփ համարի.
Հայաստանի թե անցյալը և թե ապագան բազմաթիվ իրարամերժ գործոնների համադրման արդյունք է եղել ու կլինի. Մեր խնդիրն էր դրանց վեկտորները, շարժիչ ուժերը հասկանալը և առավել բարենպաստ հետագիծ ձևավորելը. 
Սովետի կործանման սկզբին աշխարհի բոլոր հայերով մտածում էինք, թե եղածն ինչ է որ, խանգարողը սովետն է. Սովետը որ չեղավ, մենք մեզանով աշխարհ շուռ կտանք, հեչ չլինի ջերմուկ ծախելով կապրենք. 
Սովետը քանդվեց, մենք անկախացանք Ղարաբաղի պրոբլեմ շալակած ու անպատրաստ որևէ հարց հասկանալու և լուծելու. 
Առաջին տարիներին օբյեկտիվին զուգահեռ իսկույն ի հայտ եկան ոչ կոմպետենտ ղեկավարման նշանները. 
Ողջ Հայստանից և երկրաշարժի գոտից մարդիկ փախչում էին ապրուստի տարրական պայմանների բացակայության պատճառով. Փախստականների հանդեպ անհոգ վերաբերմունքը ինչ որ տեղ զարմանալի էր հասարակ մարդկանց, –միթե մենք էդպիսի ազգ ենք՞. 
Բոլորը սպասում էին, թե հեսա մի բան կարվի, տնտեսություն կարգի կգցվի. Բայց ժամանակը գնում էր ու ոչ մի հարց էլ չէր լուծվում. Նույնիսկ կողմնակի դիտորդին էր պարզ, որ տեղական ռեսուրսների հաշվին ինչ որ բան է հնարավոր կարգի գցել. Վրացիք օրինակ սկսեցին ազոտական պարարտանյութ վաճառել. Մենք փող չունեինք նույնիսկ դա առնելու, և շուտով գյուղատնտեսությունը չոքեց. Երկրաշարժից վնասված շաքարի գործարանի վերականգնումը կարող էր գոնե այդ ռեգիոնը փոսից հանելու լոկոմոտիվներից մեկը լինել– մարդիկ ճակընդեղ կցանեին, գործարանը շաքար կարտադրեր, կվաճառեին, ծայրը ծայրին կհասցնեին, քիչ քիչ առաջ կգնայինք. Բայց տեղի ունեցավ անսպապասելին–շաքարի գործարանը ծախեցին վրացիներին, նրանք էլ եկան, հավաքեցին սարքավորումներն ու տարան. 
Դրանով սկիզբ դրվեց սարքավորումները մետաղի ջարդոն անվան տակ չլսված թալանը, որը շարունակվեց մինչև մետաղի լրիվ սպառումը. 
 Հիշենք, որ 1991- 1992-ին Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությանը դեռ լայնածավալ պատերազմ չէր դարձել. Ատոմակայանն ու Նաիրիտը վերականգնելու հարցը տնտեսականից դարձել էր քաղաքական մեյմունության հարց. Պարզ էր, որ անկախ Հայաստանին արտադրություն էր պետք, բայց ղեկավարությունը թքած ուներ այդ պահանջի վրա. Ասպարեզները տրվել էին ոչ կոմպետենտ տղերքի, որոնք էլ իրենց մտահորիզոնի չափով գործ էին անում. Շահեն Պետրոսյանի հերոսական ղեկավարությամբ շրջափակված Հայաստանի  ավիացիան վերացավ. /4 ԻԼ 86–ից մնաց մեկը. Որն էլ իր մահկանացուն հետագայում կնքեց/. Ադբաշյան մասնագետի բոլոր խորհուրդների վրա  իշխանությունները թքեցին ու Հայաստանի օդային  կապն էլ սկզբում դարձավ գիշերային, հետո էլ ամենաթանկը աշխարհում. 
Ինչ ասեմ, այդ տարիների աբսուրդն այնքան մեծ էր, անբացատրելի ու ակնառու, որ «մեր տղաները» շատ շուտ դարձան մեր աչքի փշերը. Միայն դրանից հետո էր, երբ սկսվեց լայնածավալ պատերազմը և այն դարձավ քաղաքական առումով փրկարար օղակ, որին վերագրվեցին հայկական բոլոր արհավիրքները. 
Օպպոնենտները իրենց խոսքը սկսում են ղարաբաղյան պատերազմից, մոռանալով մինչպատերազմյան անկախության առնվազն 2–3 տարին, երբ գործ անելու փոխարեն մեծամիտ սնափառ գոռոզությունն էր տիրում Հայաստանում. 
Փաստորեն անկախության հենց առաջին օրվանից Հայաստանում տնտեսական, տեխնոլոգիական միտք չի աշխատել– փոխարենը թալանն է եղել. Երբ Բագրատյանը մեղադրվում էր մարլբորո ծխելու մեջ, հիմա է դա ծիծաղելի, այն ժամանակ դա լրջագույն հարց էր, որովհետև մարդիկ նրանից կոմպետենտ տնտեսական նորամուծություններ ու գործ էին սպասում. 
Ինչ որ է, Հայաստանը թե հին, և թե նոր ղեկավարությունների օրոք չմտավ ժամանակակաից աշխարհ, մնաց գավառական, հետամնաց, հեռու դարի պահանջներից. 
Այսօր էլ, եթե ուշադիր նայենք, կտեսնենք, որ միակ տեխնոլոգիական առաջընթացը ծիծակից ու պանրից բացի կատարվել է միայն IT ասպարեզում, ուր ոչ թե տեխնոլոգիա է մտել, այդ ուղեղ է աշխատեցվում դրսի սկզբունքներով ու մեխանիզմներով.
Համեմատության համար ասեմ, որ ներկայումս ամերիկյան ցանկացած քաղաքում կարող եք գնել առնվազն 20 տեսակի վրացական գինի, շիշը $10-25, կամ բելոռուսական հագուստեղեն /արտակարգ որակի/ . 
Այսօր դեռ Երևան հասնելու օդանավի գինը մոտ 20 տոկոս բարձր են Թբիլիսիի գնից. Մենք չունենք արտադրություն, և չի էլ երևում, թե հետագայում երբ այն կիհայտնվի.
ԼՏՊ— Սերժ հակադրությունը ընթացել է ավազակապետություն– ժողովրդավարություն լոզունգի ներքո. Քաղաքական առումով դա ճիշտ է, այդպես էլ պետք է լիներ, բայց ընդիմության թիմում չեն երեվում այն մարդիկ, որոնք տնտեսական հրաշքը կիրագործեն, –Հայստանը իր դարավոր անլրջության նիրհից կփոխադրեն 21 դար. Սա է այն հիմնականը, որի շուրջ մենք խոսում ենք, իսկույն հասնում անձերին ու միավորներ ստանում. 
Իմ վերաբերմունքը հանդեպ հներն ու նորերը նույնն է հենց այս պատճառով– ես չեմ տեսնում որևէ նշան, որ նորը ընդունակ կլինի հայաստանը տեխնոլոգիապես վերազինելու. Հայաստանցի դատավորից դատավորի գործ պահանջելու, ոստիկանից ոստիկանի. Եղած ընդիմության այցետոմսում չի երևում ժամանակի պահանջներին ենթարկվելու, որպես հասարակություն  բարդանալու  հեռանկարը.
Դրված է խանությունը քանդելու խնդիրը, բայց չի երևում դրա փոխարենը այլը տեղադրելու մարդկային և մասնագիտակլան պոտենցիալը.
Մի այլ համեմատություն անեմ, որը  ցույց կտա մեր գաճաճությունը և պետք է որ լրջացնի մեր պահանջները քաղաքական դեմքերից.
. Հայաստանի ողջ ունեցվածքը համարժեք է  Վաշինգտոնի /DC/ տարածքում  ընկած մեկ փողոցի վրա եղած տների արժեքին.  Ամերիկյան մի մեծ հիվանդանոցային կոմպլեքսում եղած լիֆտերի քանակը նույն կարգի է հայաստանում եղած բոլոր լիֆտերի համեմատ./միջինում 60-80 լիֆտ ամեն մեկը  15-20 մարդ տարողությամբ/. Հայաստանի ողջ բյուջեն ամերիկյան մի  գյուղաքաղաքի է համապատասխանում. 
Ի վերջո ժամանակն է հասկանալու, որ Հայաստանի պրոբլեմը շրջափակումը չի. Մեր պրոբլեմը, մեր հետամնաց աշխարհայացքն է, տեխնոլոգիական աննկարագրելի անգրագիտությունը, ներքին հասարակական վայրենության հասնող դաժանությունն ու անամոթությունը, հայերի արտակարգ լինելու և սեփական անսխալականության մասին աբսուրդային  տեսակետները. 
Մենք հիվանդագինորեն կոմպլեքսավորված ազգ ենք, ֆիքսված մանրուքների, արտաքինի, երկրորդականի վրա.
Դա նստած է մեր խորքային գեներում. Խնդիրն այդ բալլաստից ազատվելն է. Խնդիրը մեծահոգի լինելն է ու մարդկանց դրանով վարակելը. 
Ժամանակին Երևանում գիժ Արամ կար.  Այդ մարդը իր մտավոր զարգացումը վերջացրել էր Նյուտոնյան մեխանիկայի շարժանիվների վրա. Տունը վեր էր ածել փայտից սարքած ատամնավոր անիվների / շեստերենկա/ մի պահեստի, որոնցից սարքել էր բազմաթիվ փոխանցման տուփեր,  և որևէ մեկին անպետք ու հիմար բաներ. Էդպես էլ մահացավ որպես գիժ Արամ.
 Հիմա մենք ազգովի ենք հայտնվել գիժ Արամի վիճակում. Իշխանությունը վերցրել են աշխարհից անտեղյակ գեղի տղերքը. Դրանց դիմաց էլ կանգնած է հնում գործը ծռած ու հիմա էլ /ըստ թիմի/  գործից անտեղյակ ու հին լոզունգներով հրապարակ եկած ընդիմությունը.
Սա է իմ տպավորությունը.
Անելիքը սահմանը բացելը չի, անելիքը խելք հավաքելն է. Իսկ դրա համար շատ ավելին է պետք, քան միտինգը կամ ժամերով ստից քննադատելը ու ոչինչ չառաջարկելը.
 Դրա համար լսել կարողանալ է պետք ու ընկալել. 
Նայել է պետք, և կարողանալ տեսնել. 
Դրա համար նոր մարդիկ են պետք, որոնք պետք է ասպարեզ մտնեն ոչ թե որպես հիպնոսավորող կրկեսային արտիստներ, այլ մասնագետներ, տեխնոլոգներ, ֆինանսիստներ, ճարտարապետներ, մենեջերներ ու դիզյներներ, որոնք նորովի կգծագրեն մեր անելիքները, սկզբունքներն ու արժեքները.   
Իսկ առհասրակ –աստված մեզ պահապան, որովհետև մնացածին հույս դնելն ավելի անիրական է.  :Ok:

----------


## Dayana

> Իրականությանը հետ որևէ եզր չունեցող ենթադրություն է: Բազում են այն հայերը, ովքեր *պատերազմի* տարիներին ստիպված գնացել են Հայաստանից, իսկ այսօր շարժման մեջ են, Տեր-Պետրոսյանին էլ համարում են պետականամետ գործիչ:


Այդ բազում հայերը, ովքեր պատերազմի տարիներին գնացել են Հայաստանից, հիմա "ենթադրել են", որ ԼՂ-ն հանձնվում է Ադրբեջանին: Չե՞ք կարծում, որ ԼՂ-ի պահպանման համար պիտի պայքարեն նրա համար արյուն թափած մարդիկ: 
Թե չէ բոլոր էդ սփյուռքահայերը միայն "Ղարաբաղը մերն է, Մասիսիը մերն է, Կարզը մերն է..." սկզունքով են շարժվում ու դրանից դուրս նրանց ոչինչ չի հետաքրքրում: Հայաստանի տնտեսություն, գործազրկություն, աղքատություն ու նման բաները հեչ կապ չունեն Մասիսի ու Կարսի հետ, ու եթե ուզում ենք Արարատը /Մասիսին էդ թուրքերի նորամուծությունն ա/ ու Կարսը, նախ պիտի ֆիզիկապես ու հոգեպես պատրաստ լինենք դրան, իսկ մենք միայն ֆիզիկապես ու հոգեպես պատրաստ են գոռալ, որ մեզ սպանել են, ջարդել են, մեր մայրերին ու քույրերին, մի խոսքով հասկացաք ու ոչ մի քայլ, ոչ մի "ռեալ" միտք չկա: 

Հ.Գ. Ավելի մի անձնավորի, ինքս առաջարկեցի ԼՏՊ-ին մի կողմ դնել: Նա ոչ մեր պետության, ոչ էլ առավել ևս պետականության խորհրդանիշը չէ, իսկ եթե ինչ-որ չափազանցված մասով էլ այդ խորհրդանիշներից է համարվում, ապա բարի եղեք նախապես այլոց, օրինակ Հայրիկյանին պատվո հարթակին կանգնեցնել: /թե իրան ինչի հիշեցի  :Jpit: /

----------

Արիացի (23.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Այդ բազում հայերը, ովքեր պատերազմի տարիներին գնացել են Հայաստանից, հիմա "ենթադրել են", որ ԼՂ-ն հանձնվում է Ադրբեջանին: Չե՞ք կարծում, որ ԼՂ-ի պահպանման համար պիտի պայքարեն նրա համար արյուն թափած մարդիկ:


Դայ, շարժման մեջ է «Հատուկ Գունդ» հասարակական կազմակերպությունը, որում Հատուկ Գնդի վետերաններն են, շարժման մեջ է «Ոգու Փորձություն» հասարակական կազմակերպությունը, որտեղ ազատամարտիկներ են, շարժման մեջ է Շուշիի առանձնակի գումարտակի հրամանատար Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանը, անվանի ազատամարտիկներ ու հերոսներ, ինչպիսիք են Սասուն Միքայելյանը, Մուշեղ Սաղաթելյանը, Հակոբ Հակոբյանը, Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանը, Վարդան Մալխասյանը, Աշոտ Զաքարյանը, Սմբատ Այվազյանը ու բազում այլք, մեծ թվով երկրապահներ (օրինակ մարտական խաչով պարգևատրված հորեղբայրս՝ Գարեգին Ջամբազյանը): 

Հետևաբար ողջ գրածդ արդեն իրականության հետ եզր չունի, տրամաբանական մտքիդ սկիզբը իրականության հետ եզր չունի, հետևաբար ողջ տրամաբանությունդ դատապարտված է սխալ լինելու:

Դու ինքդ խոսեցիր այդ տարիներին հեռացածների մասին, սխալամբ պնդելով, որ նրանցից ոչ մեկը Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողքին չի կանգնի: Ես ընդամենը ասացի, որ սխալվում ես:

----------


## Dayana

Բիձա, ձեր ծավալուն կարծիքն իհարկե ընդունելի ու ընկալելի է, սակայն ըստ ամենային, այն նույնպես  մեծ օգնություն չէ: Խնդիրը հիմա այլ է: Հիմա ազգովի քննարկում ենք Թուրքիայի հետ սահամանի բացել-չբացելու հարցը ու քննարկում ենք դա ոչ թե ազգային կամ տնտեսական տեսակետից, այլ թե ով է այն բացում: Եթե դրան կողմ է ԼՏՊ-ն, ապա եկեք ծափահարենք, եթե կողմ է ՍՍ-ն, անկախ նրանից ԼՏՊ-ն կողմ է թե ոչ, եկեք պախարակենք: Իմ առաջարկն է մտածել այս հարցի շուրջ: Վերջապես սա Ազատ Անկախ Պետություն է ու մենք ունենք Խոսքի Ազատություն, ու չասեք, թե դա էդպես չի, ցանկացած թերթում կամ ամսագրում տասնյակ "ծանոթներ" ունենք ու եթե ինչ-որ մեկը, կամ գերդասելի է մեր համատեղ "միտքը" արժեքավոր լինի, կարող ենք դա ներկանացնել ու այն կարող է տպագրվել ու հետագայում նաև քննարկվել: Մենք թե չասեք. "Ովա՞ մեզ լսելու", եթե նույնիսկ էնպիսի դրության մեջ լինենք, որ մեզ չլսեն, ապա գոնե կարող ենք ասել, որ փորձել ենք ու էդ ժամանակ էդ բոլոր հանրահավաքներն ու ցույցերը կլինեն "խելոք մտքերի անտեսման համար":

----------

Արիացի (23.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Բիձա, ձեր ծավալուն կարծիքն իհարկե ընդունելի ու ընկալելի է, սակայն ըստ ամենային, այն նույնպես  մեծ օգնություն չէ: Խնդիրը հիմա այլ է: Հիմա ազգովի քննարկում ենք Թուրքիայի հետ սահամանի բացել-չբացելու հարցը ու քննարկում ենք դա ոչ թե ազգային կամ տնտեսական տեսակետից, այլ թե ով է այն բացում: Եթե դրան կողմ է ԼՏՊ-ն, ապա եկեք ծափահարենք, եթե կողմ է ՍՍ-ն, անկախ նրանից ԼՏՊ-ն կողմ է թե ոչ, եկեք պախարակենք: Իմ առաջարկն է մտածել այս հարցի շուրջ: Վերջապես սա Ազատ Անկախ Պետություն է ու մենք ունենք Խոսքի Ազատություն, ու չասեք, թե դա էդպես չի, ցանկացած թերթում կամ ամսագրում տասնյակ "ծանոթներ" ունենք ու եթե ինչ-որ մեկը, կամ գերդասելի է մեր համատեղ "միտքը" արժեքավոր լինի, կարող ենք դա ներկանացնել ու այն կարող է տպագրվել ու հետագայում նաև քննարկվել: Մենք թե չասեք. "Ովա՞ մեզ լսելու", եթե նույնիսկ էնպիսի դրության մեջ լինենք, որ մեզ չլսեն, ապա գոնե կարող ենք ասել, որ փորձել ենք ու էդ ժամանակ էդ բոլոր հանրահավաքներն ու ցույցերը կլինեն "խելոք մտքերի անտեսման համար":


Էլի սխալ է մեկնակետդ: Խնդիրն այն չի, թե որ անձն է ասել, այլ խնդիրները հետևյալն են.
1. Առաջարկված փաստաթղթերն ունեն վտանգավոր ու վատ կետեր,
2. Այդ թուղթ ուզում է ստորագրել ինքնակոչը, ժողովրդի քվեն չստացած, նախագահի աթոռը զավթած, հետևաբար մեր տեսակետը ներկայացնելու պոտենցիալ չունեցող մարդը: Կապ չունի, որ այդ մարդը Սերժ Սարգսյանն է, խոսքը իր անձին չի վերաբերվում, այլ նշածս հատկանիշներին:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ, շարժման մեջ է «Հատուկ Գունդ» հասարակական կազմակերպությունը, որում Հատուկ Գնդի վետերաններն են, շարժման մեջ է «Ոգու Փորձություն» հասարակական կազմակերպությունը, որտեղ ազատամարտիկներ են, շարժման մեջ է Շուշիի առանձնակի գումարտակի հրամանատար Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանը, անվանի ազատամարտիկներ ու հերոսներ, ինչպիսիք են Սասուն Միքայելյանը, Մուշեղ Սաղաթելյանը, Հակոբ Հակոբյանը, Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանը, Վարդան Մալխասյանը, Աշոտ Զաքարյանը, Սմբատ Այվազյանը ու բազում այլք, մեծ թվով երկրապահներ (օրինակ մարտական խաչով պարգևատրված հորեղբայրս՝ Գարեգին Ջամբազյանը): 
> 
> Հետևաբար ողջ գրածդ արդեն իրականության հետ եզր չունի, տրամաբանական մտքիդ սկիզբը իրականության հետ եզր չունի, հետևաբար ողջ տրամաբանությունդ դատապարտված է սխալ լինելու:
> 
> Դու ինքդ խոսեցիր այդ տարիներին հեռացածների մասին, սխալամբ պնդելով, որ նրանցից ոչ մեկը Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողքին չի կանգնի: Ես ընդամենը ասացի, որ սխալվում ես:


Արտ, ես սխալ կարդացի թե՞ դու պատերազմի մասնակիցներին ես էստեղ թվարկում:  :Think:  Կներես, բայց պիտի խորհուրդ տամ ավելի ուշադիր լինել, ես հատուկ նշեցի, որ հեն պատերազմի մասնակիցներն, առաջին հերթին, իրավունք ունենք պայքարելու, իսկ ԼՏՊ-ի կողքին չեն կանգնում Հայաստանից վերը նշված մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներին "զզված" հեռացած հայերը:

Ու նորից եմ ուզում խնդրել, որ չանձնավորես ու բոլոր խոսքերս դեպի ՀԱԿ ու դեպի շարժում չտանես, այլ դեպի թեման, որը ես առաջ քաշեցի, գուցե և մի քիչ շեղվելով թեմայի բուն "հանրահավաքի" թեմայից:  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, ես սխալ կարդացի թե՞ դու պատերազմի մասնակիցներին ես էստեղ թվարկում:  Կներես, բայց պիտի խորհուրդ տամ ավելի ուշադիր լինել, ես հատուկ նշեցի, որ հեն պատերազմի մասնակիցներն, առաջին հերթին, իրավունք ունենք պայքարելու, իսկ ԼՏՊ-ի կողքին չեն կանգնում Հայաստանից վերը նշված մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներին "զզված" հեռացած հայերը:


Ես էլ նշեցի, Արմ ջան, որ հենց քո ասած մարդիկ են պայքարի առաջամարտիկները (չմոռանանք, որ ՀԱԿ-ի հանրահավաքի թեմայում ենք, լա՞վ):
Ու որ պայքարելու իրավունք ՈՒՆԵՆ նաև այդ տարիներին հեռացածները: Այսօր նրանցից շատերը ՀԱԿ-ի կողքին են:

----------


## Dayana

> Էլի սխալ է մեկնակետդ: Խնդիրն այն չի, թե որ անձն է ասել, այլ խնդիրները հետևյալն են.
> 1. Առաջարկված փաստաթղթերն ունեն վտանգավոր ու վատ կետեր,
> 2. Այդ թուղթ ուզում է ստորագրել ինքնակոչը, ժողովրդի քվեն չստացած, նախագահի աթոռը զավթած, հետևաբար մեր տեսակետը ներկայացնելու պոտենցիալ չունեցող մարդը: Կապ չունի, որ այդ մարդը Սերժ Սարգսյանն է, խոսքը իր անձին չի վերաբերվում, այլ նշածս հատկանիշներին:


Դու տեղյակ ես միայն քո քվեյի մասին, իսկ մնացածների մասին տեղյակ չես ու նորից դու կող տողով քննարկում ես բուն հարցն ու երեք տողով ՝ փաստաթուղթը ստորագրողին: Այ երբ կկարողանաս առանձնացնել կարևորը՝ երկրորդականից, այն ժամանակ էլ ձայնդ լսելի կլինի: Իմ կողմից չէ, մնացածի, ոովհետև ես ամեն դեպքում լսում ու երբեմն նաև լուռ համաձայնվում եմ կարծիքիդ հետ, սակայն գլոբալ տեսանկյունից կներես, բայց այս և մնացած բոլոր թեմանում միշտ նույն հարցն է քննարկվում ու ես ամբողք քաղաքականություն բաժինը տեսնում եմ միայն մեկ թեմայի տակ ՝ ՍՍ-ն ինքնակոչ է, իսկ ԼՏՊ-ն պատրազմ հաղթած  :Wacko:  ուժեղ ու ազգասեր քաղաքական գործիչ: Կներես, բայց թեման այլ է:  :Wink:

----------

Արիացի (23.09.2009), Լեռնցի (23.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Դու տեղյակ ես միայն քո քվեյի մասին, իսկ մնացածների մասին տեղյակ չես ու նորից դու կող տողով քննարկում ես բուն հարցն ու երեք տողով ՝ փաստաթուղթը ստորագրողին: Այ երբ կկարողանաս առանձնացնել կարևորը՝ երկրորդականից, այն ժամանակ էլ ձայնդ լսելի կլինի: Իմ կողմից չէ, մնացածի, ոովհետև ես ամեն դեպքում լսում ու երբեմն նաև լուռ համաձայնվում եմ կարծիքիդ հետ, սակայն գլոբալ տեսանկյունից կներես, բայց այս և մնացած բոլոր թեմանում միշտ նույն հարցն է քննարկվում ու ես ամբողք քաղաքականություն բաժինը տեսնում եմ միայն մեկ թեմայի տակ ՝ ՍՍ-ն ինքնակոչ է, իսկ ԼՏՊ-ն պատրազմ հաղթած  ուժեղ ու ազգասեր քաղաքական գործիչ: Կներես, բայց թեման այլ է:


Ներիր, Արմ, ես տեղյակ եմ բոլոր պրոցեսներից, ես տեղյակ եմ կեղծիքների կուռ մեխանիզմից, այդ կեղծիքների մի մասը իմ աչքի առջև է արվել բացահայտ, ՀՀ յուրաքանչյուր պրոցեսին հետևող քաղաքացի տեսել է այդ կեղծիքը, գիտի որ Սարգսյանն ընտրված չի (թեմայում մի անգամ գրել եմ, նորից գրեմ, ես չեմ պնդում, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է ընտրվել, ես պնդում եմ, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը համապատասխան քանակի ձայն չի հավաքել):

Ու ամեն ինչ այ էս մեկնակետից է պետք սկսել: Քո ասածը ֆալշ-ստարտն ա, ես կեղծ ճանապարհով գնացող չեմ: Ես Սերժ Սարգսյանին չեմ լիազորել իմ անունից նման երկրի համար կարևոր հարց լուծել: Նրան չի լիազորել ժողովուրդը: Սա խիստ կարևոր է:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է փաստաթղթին, ապա ուղղակի փաստեմ, որ դու ուշադիր չես կարդացել մասնավորապես Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթը, մեր կարծիքները, որոնցում ներկայացվում է մեր անհամաձայնության հիմնավորումները, կապված օրինակ պատմաբանների հանձնախմբի հետ (ինչ անուն ուզում է լինի): Էդ մենակ քեզ է թվում, որ մենք քննարկում ենք անձերից ելնելով, մենք քննարկում ենք, կրկնում եմ, երկու հարց.
1. Փաստաթղթի տրամաբանությունը, բովանդակությունը,
2. Ստորագրողի չլեգիտիմությունը:

հ.գ. Ամեն գրառմանդ մեջ գրում ես, որ անձի մասին չխոսենք, ամեն գրառմանդ մեջ գրում ես Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մասին:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Բիձա, ձեր ծավալուն կարծիքն իհարկե ընդունելի ու ընկալելի է, սակայն ըստ ամենային, այն նույնպես  մեծ օգնություն չէ: Խնդիրը հիմա այլ է: Հիմա ազգովի քննարկում ենք Թուրքիայի հետ սահամանի բացել-չբացելու հարցը ու քննարկում ենք դա ոչ թե ազգային կամ տնտեսական տեսակետից, այլ թե ով է այն բացում: Եթե դրան կողմ է ԼՏՊ-ն, ապա եկեք ծափահարենք, եթե կողմ է ՍՍ-ն, անկախ նրանից ԼՏՊ-ն կողմ է թե ոչ, եկեք պախարակենք: Իմ առաջարկն է մտածել այս հարցի շուրջ: Վերջապես սա Ազատ Անկախ Պետություն է ու մենք ունենք Խոսքի Ազատություն, ու չասեք, թե դա էդպես չի, ցանկացած թերթում կամ ամսագրում տասնյակ "ծանոթներ" ունենք ու եթե ինչ-որ մեկը, կամ գերդասելի է մեր համատեղ "միտքը" արժեքավոր լինի, կարող ենք դա ներկանացնել ու այն կարող է տպագրվել ու հետագայում նաև քննարկվել: Մենք թե չասեք. "Ովա՞ մեզ լսելու", եթե նույնիսկ էնպիսի դրության մեջ լինենք, որ մեզ չլսեն, ապա գոնե կարող ենք ասել, որ փորձել ենք ու էդ ժամանակ էդ բոլոր հանրահավաքներն ու ցույցերը կլինեն "խելոք մտքերի անտեսման համար":


Դայուշ, տենց պատմական փաստաթղթի տակ անօրինական ճանապարհով իշխանության եկած մարդը իրավունք չունի ստորագրություն դնելու, դա վտանգավոր է, քանի որ էս պայմաններում ոչ հանրային առողջ քննարկում կարող ա լինել, ոչ խորհրդարանական քննարկում, անառողջ միջավայրում հնարավոր չէ ճիշտ որոշում կայացնել ու դրսից ճնշումը մի քանի հազար ատմոսֆեր ա: Ես կասեի նույնիսկ առանց հանրաքվեի նման հարցեր չեն որոշվում, ուր մնած միհատ դրածո ղումարբազ որոշի մենք էլ ասենք անձը կարևոր չի, ոնց-որ թե վատ չի էլի:

----------

Ariadna (23.09.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Գեղեցիկ խոսքեր են՝ Հ.Հ. ապագա, ընդհանուր շահ, մեր սփյուռք
> Դայ ջան, իհարկե անիմաստ են, եթե նոր բան չի ասվում: Բայց ՀԱԿ-ի միտինգներին ասվում ա, այսինքն՝ անիմաստ չեն: Գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ միտինգների ելույթներից և ոչ մեկի գոնե տեքստը չես կարդացել երևէ:
> Դայ ջան,է դ ասածներդ ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում՝ առանց Լևոն, առանց սերժ: Մի օր որոշենք՝ ազգովի, բայց չգիտեմ՝ ոնց, ասենք՝ մի օր հայլուրով հայտարարենք, որ վաղվանից բոլորս սկսում ենք ազգի մասին մտածել, պետության ապագայի մասին մտածել, մեր սփյուռքի մասին մտածել, Ղարաբաղի հարցի մասին մտածել, հարևան պետությունների հետ բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու մասին մտածել, ու տենց մյուս օրը մտածկոտ դեմքով արթնանա՞նք 
> Հա, մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներ ասելով՝ պատերազմի տարինե՞րը նկատի ունես. էն պատերազմի, որ հայ ժողովրդի հաղթանակով ավարտվեց, որն իսկապես հաղթանակ էր, ոչ թե ստից բարոյահոգեբանական հաղթանակ: Իսկ էսօրվա Հայաստանից փախնողների՞ն ոնց կարելի է համոզել, որ սերժը պետքա դեռ 8.5 տարի էլ Հ.Հ. նախագահ լինի:


Կուկ ջան, ես բախտի բերմամբ ես ամեն անգամ լսում եմ հանրահավանքրի ու առավել ևս Երիտասարդների ցույցերի տեքստերը ու միակ արտահայտությունները որ ես լսում եմ ՝ "Սերժիկ հեռացիր", "Սերժիկ ՝ մարդասպան" կոնտեքստի արտահայտություններն են: Իսկ եթե ես սխալ եմ, խնդրում եմ ինձ ցույց տվեք, թե ինչ է մինչև այսօր տպագրվեծ թերթ.ամ-ում, կամ Ա1+ի կայքերից որևէ մեկում, եթե ոչ նշածս խոսքերը:




> Ես էլ նշեցի, Արմ ջան, որ հենց քո ասած մարդիկ են պայքարի առաջամարտիկները (չմոռանանք, որ ՀԱԿ-ի հանրահավաքի թեմայում ենք, լա՞վ):
> Ու որ պայքարելու իրավունք ՈՒՆԵՆ նաև այդ տարիներին հեռացածները: Այսօր նրանցից շատերը ՀԱԿ-ի կողքին են:


Արտ ջան, դու անուն առ անուն նշեցիր պատերազմի մասնակիցներին ու ընդհանուր առմամբ նշեցիր, որ Հայաստանը լքած հայերն էլ են ԼՏՊ-ի կողքին են:
 Ամեն դեպքում առաջին պատասխանս Տատ-ի խոսքերի ամրապնդումն էր:

----------

Արիացի (23.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա, ձեր ծավալուն կարծիքն իհարկե ընդունելի ու ընկալելի է, սակայն ըստ ամենային, այն նույնպես  մեծ օգնություն չէ: Խնդիրը հիմա այլ է: Հիմա ազգովի քննարկում ենք Թուրքիայի հետ սահամանի բացել-չբացելու հարցը ու քննարկում ենք դա ոչ թե ազգային կամ տնտեսական տեսակետից, այլ թե ով է այն բացում: Եթե դրան կողմ է ԼՏՊ-ն, ապա եկեք ծափահարենք, եթե կողմ է ՍՍ-ն, անկախ նրանից ԼՏՊ-ն կողմ է թե ոչ, եկեք պախարակենք: Իմ առաջարկն է մտածել այս հարցի շուրջ: Վերջապես սա Ազատ Անկախ Պետություն է ու մենք ունենք Խոսքի Ազատություն, ու չասեք, թե դա էդպես չի, ցանկացած թերթում կամ ամսագրում տասնյակ "ծանոթներ" ունենք ու եթե ինչ-որ մեկը, կամ գերդասելի է մեր համատեղ "միտքը" արժեքավոր լինի, կարող ենք դա ներկանացնել ու այն կարող է տպագրվել ու հետագայում նաև քննարկվել: Մենք թե չասեք. "Ովա՞ մեզ լսելու", եթե նույնիսկ էնպիսի դրության մեջ լինենք, որ մեզ չլսեն, ապա գոնե կարող ենք ասել, որ փորձել ենք ու էդ ժամանակ էդ բոլոր հանրահավաքներն ու ցույցերը կլինեն "խելոք մտքերի անտեսման համար":


Ես գրել էի, որ սահմանի բացելը չի հարցը այլ մեր ներքին վերափոխումը.  :Ok: 
Այս պոտենցիալով սահման բացելը երևի կործանարար կլինի հայաստանի համար.  :Ok:  
Պոտենցիալները անհամտեղելի են. Երևանը իսկույն կդառնա մի մեծ պոռնկանոց, որովհետև անհամատեղելի է բաց սահման անչափ աղքատ ու փոքր ազգի  ու համեմատաբար հարուստ և թշնամի ազգի միջև. :Angry2: 
Այս վիճակով սահման բացելը հերթական ավանտյուրան է մի քիչ ավել թալանելու և մեր անփութության պայմաններում շատ մեծ ԷՇՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ Է. :Ok: 
Իսկ վօօբշէ, մենք վաղուց ենք ստորագրել մեր հասարակական անզորության մեջ և այսօր թփրտալը սիրուն չի.  :Ok:

----------


## Dayana

Ուրեմն պատմական փաստաթուղթը դնում ենք մի կողմ ու դուրս գալիս փողոց՝ Սերժիկ հեռացիր գոռալու: Ես փաս, որովհետև հարցը երբեք այդ գծից դուրս չի գա:  :Smile:

----------

Արիացի (23.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Կուկ ջան, ես բախտի բերմամբ ես ամեն անգամ լսում եմ հանրահավանքրի ու առավել ևս Երիտասարդների ցույցերի տեքստերը ու միակ արտահայտությունները որ ես լսում եմ ՝ "Սերժիկ հեռացիր", "Սերժիկ ՝ մարդասպան" կոնտեքստի արտահայտություններն են: Իսկ եթե ես սխալ եմ, խնդրում եմ ինձ ցույց տվեք, թե ինչ է մինչև այսօր տպագրվեծ թերթ.ամ-ում, կամ Ա1+ի կայքերից որևէ մեկում, եթե ոչ նշածս խոսքերը:
> 
> 
> 
> Արտ ջան, դու անուն առ անուն նշեցիր պատերազմի մասնակիցներին ու ընդհանուր առմամբ նշեցիր, որ Հայաստանը լքած հայերն էլ են ԼՏՊ-ի կողքին են:
>  Ամեն դեպքում առաջին պատասխանս Տատ-ի խոսքերի ամրապնդումն էր:


Արմ ջան, մտիր «Հայ ազգային կոնգրես. աստիճանական ձևավորում որպես ալտերնատիվ կառավարություն» ու կարդա ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարությունները, կարդա Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթները, Հրանտ Բագրատյանի վերլուծությունները, Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի հոդվածները, մեր մյուս հրապարակախոսների ու գործիչների հոդվածները, որ հասկանաս, որ քո ասած կոչով չի սկսվում կամ ավարտվում որևէ պրոցես: Այո՛, գոռում եմ Սերժիկ հեռացիր ու շարունակելու եմ գոռալ: Բայց ինչու՞ եմ գոռում: Այ էդ ինչուն լավ հիմնավորում ենք: Կարդա՛, նոր նման պնդումներ արա:

Այո՛, ես նշեցի պատերազմի մի շարք մասնակիցների անուններ՝ ցույց տալու համար, որ իրենք շարժման կողքին են: Իսկ քո ոչ մի խոսքը չամրապնդեց Տատի խոսքը: Քո ամեն մի խոսքի կոնտեքստային անհամապատասխանությունն իրականության հետ ցույց եմ տվել:

հ.գ. հերիք ա մնաս ու պատասխանես, ուշ ա, տուն գնա, ինձ մի ժամ առաջ ես պոկա ասել  :Angry2:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ուրեմն պատմական փաստաթուղթը դնում ենք մի կողմ ու դուրս գալիս փողոց՝ Սերժիկ հեռացիր գոռալու: Ես փաս, որովհետև հարցը երբեք այդ գծից դուրս չի գա:


Ինձ դուր ա գալիս քո մտքի ընթացքը  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (23.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Տատ էդ անձի պրոբլեմը ինձ թվում ա դուք ունեք, քո ասած վազգենը ու մնացած քաղաքական ուժերը ու նրանք են նյարդայնանում…


Ունեմ իհարկե: մոտավորապես նույն հարցը ՝



> Ռամմեր, Չուկ, իսկ ինչու՞ եք դուք այդքան նյարդայնանում անձի քննարկումից:


ինքս ինձ կտամ՝
*Տատ, իսկ ինչու՞ ես դու այդպիսի համառությամբ անդրադառնում ԼՏՊ անձին:*
Ինչքան էլ կարևոր եմ համարում անձը, նրան հետևող ամբոխը կամ ժաղովուրդը նույնպես պատասխանատվություն է կրում այդ անձի գործնեության համար, քանի որ ինքն է (ժողովուրդը) անձին վստահություն տվել, ձեռքերն արձակել:

Առանց Հիտլերի անձի նացիոնալ-սոզիալիցմն այդպիսի դեմք գուցե չընդուներ, բայց դա չի ազատում գերմանական ժողովրդի մի քանի սերնդին՝ իրենց այն ժամանակվա վստահությունն ու ՍԵՐԸ այդ անձին նվիրելու պատասխանատվությունից:
Թուրքն էլ (նույնիսկ եթե նրա պապը հայ է փրկել) պատասխանատու է իր Թալաատներին հետևելու համար: Եվ դրանք իրենց ազգի շատ ել լավ ղեկավարներ էին, լիքը բան խոստացան ու կատարեցին, և ժողովուրդը թքած ուներ գնին (մանավանդ որ գինը ուրիշներն էին վճարում):

Հիմա *ես պատասխանատու եմ* ԼՏՊ-ին ժամանակին մեծ ոգևորությամբ հետևելուն, նրա լոզունգներին հավատալուն (է, վատը չէին, ինչպես հիմա), միտինգներին մասնակցելուն և նրա նախագահ դառնալուն: Դառավ ու ես գնացի :Sad: : Սով ու մութ չեմ տեսել, միայն լսել:
Այն պահին նա ճիշտ մարդ էր, մտավորական, Տեր-մասնիկով, լավ երիտասրդ հասուն հասակի: Ժամանակին իր ձեռքը վերցրեց ղեկը, ռիսկն էլ հետը:
Իսկ հետո եղավ ոչ այն ինչ սպասվում էր: Գուցե բեռը չափազանց մեծ էր, բայց հաստատ է այն, որ ինքը փոխվեց: Ես չեմ հորինել, որ իշանությունը փոխում է մարդուն: Նա դարձավ սովետական ղեկավարներից բեթար, քանի որ հենց ՄԵՆՔ արձակեցինք նրա ձեռքերը:
Նա չազնիվացրեց կառավարությունը, ուսումնական սիստեմը, անօգնական (համարենք, որ ոչ՝հատուկ) դիտեց տնտեսության վաճառքին, կամաց-կամաց կրիմինալցրեց պետական կառույցը (Վանոի տղերք և այլն):



> Դրանով սկիզբ դրվեց սարքավորումները մետաղի ջարդոն անվան տակ չլսված թալանը, որը շարունակվեց մինչև մետաղի լրիվ սպառումը.


իսկ նա, խեղճը, այդ մասին չգիտեր կամ չէր հասկանում, ինչ է դա նշանակում:

ես պատասխանատու  եմ, մանավանդ որ չեմ մասնակցել նրա հեռացմանը:

Հիմա էլ խոսում եմ,  քանի որ դա իշխանությամբ այլալված մարդ է, նա ճաշակել է հզորություն և էլի է ուզում: Մտածված է խոսում, լավ լեզու ունի, տրամաբանությունն աշխատում է...էլի որ, նրա մտավորական լինելը չփոխվեց: Ատոմը հրաշալի գյուտ էր, կիրառումը՝ տարբեր: 



> Դա վերջին հանրահավաքի ելույթում փորձեց ժողովրդին հասկացնել նաև հենց Տեր-Պետրոսյանը,


 Փորձեց: Գիտես, նա արդեն այնքան ժամանակ ուներ, որ պարզ բաները վաղուց կհասկանային: Ինչու՞ չեն ուզում հասկանալ այդ  :Angry2: ...ը


> մի կողմից հայտարարելով իր չառաջադրվելու մասին,


Ազնիվ խոսք չեմ հիշում հաստատ: Նա չէ՞ր հայտարարել, որ քաղաքապետի պաշտոնին չի առաջադրվելու, իսկ վերջում առաջադրվեց :Think: 


> մյուս կողմից քաղաքական ասպարեզը թողնելով պոտենցիալ այլ ընդդիմադիրների, պատրաստակամ լինելով նրանց ակտիվացման դեպքում նրանց կողքին լինել, ոչ թե ղեկավար:


սա միայն նրա խոսքերն են, և ոչ ոք չգիտի (իսկ մյուս ընդդիմադիրները գուցե և գիտեն) արդյոք այդպես կլինի, թե՞ հակնարծ կասի՝ ես չեմ կարող անօգնական թողնել ՀԱԿը, ձեր խաթեր համար մի քիչ էլ կմնամ ղեկավար: Նա գնալ չգիտի, թե չէ վաղուց էր պահն զգագել ու ...չեկել:




> … քո համար էլ կարանք ասենք…


Ասեք, մի երկու բան մնաց, որ դուք չգիետք: Բայց եթե ես դառնամ նա:ագահության թեկնածու՝ հաստատ կիմանաք:
* հավայի*  ն դու ես



> բոլորի գործարքնրն էլ աչքներիս առաջ են


չեն



> իսկ Լևոնինը դու ես մեզ ցույց տալու …


Ինչ իմաստ: Նա շատ խելոք (նաև բռնի) կերպով թաքցնել, հետք կորցնել գիտի: Բոլորն էլ դա անում են անտեր քաղաքականության մեջ:  Վերջերս մի հոդված ընկավ աչքիս, կարող եմ բերել, բայց կասեք հնարած է: Գուցե և հնարած է, իսկ ես հավատում եմ:

----------

Լեռնցի (23.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> 1. Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողքին բազում են այնպիսիք, ովքեր Տեր-Պետրոսյանին ճանաչում են շատ ավելի լավ, քան կարող են ճանաչել քո նշած անձինք, ուժերը: Այդ մարդիկ շարունակում են մնալ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ղեկավարած շարժման մեջ: Այդ մարդկանց մեջ բազում են այնպիսիք, ովքեր Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, որպես անձ, չեն սիրում, նրա նկատմամբ ունեն անտիպատիա:


Մի բան ունեն երևի...



> 2. Դիցուք իրոք Տեր-Պետրոսյանը «վատն» է ու այդ մարդիկ, մասնավորապես Վազգեն Մանուկյանն այնքան լավ է ճանաչում, որ հասկանում է որ նրա կողքին լինել չի կարելի: Այդ դեպքում հարց. արդյո՞ք Վազգեն Մանուկյան, ՀՅԴ-ն ու մյուսներն այնքան միամիտ են, որ չեն տեսնում, թե ինչքան «վատն» է Սերժ Սարգսյանը, արդյո՞ք նրանք այնքան «վատ» են ճանաչում Սերժ Սարգսյանին, որ չեն տեսնում նրա կատարած բազում սխալները ու նաև հակամարդկային արարքները, երկրի մոնոպոլիզացիան, կոռուպցիան, անարդարաթյունը, ազգային արժեքների ուրացումն ու այլնը: Արդյո՞ք կարող են նշել նրանք որևէ ոլորտ, որտեղ Սերժ Սարգսյանն ավելի «լավն» է, քան Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Մի բան ունեն երևի...


Տատ, այ հենց այ էս 4 բառդ ցույց է տալիս շարժման տրամաբանությունը չհասկանալդ  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

հ.գ. Տատ, ես իմ պատասխանատվությունն ունեմ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հավատալու ու նրան ընտրելու, նրա հետևից գնալու համար, այդ պատասխանատվությունից երբևէ չեմ հրաժարվի  :Smile:  Կարող ես այս խոսքերը պահես մոտդ, որպեսզի եթե ու հանկարծ 50 տարի հետո հրաժարվեմ, հիշացնես ու երեսիս տաս: Բայց խոստանում եմ, որ նման առիթ չես ունենալու:

Տեր-Պետրոսյանը երբևէ չի ասել, որ քաղաքապետ չի առաջադրվի: Մնացածի մասին արդեն գրել եմ, չկրկնվեմ: Դու հերթական անգամ ցույց տվեցիր անձնական անտիպատիադ, ուրիշ ոչինչ, ցավոք:

----------


## Արիացի

Ես իմ պատճառներն ունեմ Տեր Պետրոսյանին չհավատալու, նրան չընտրելու ու նրա հետևից չգնալու: Ու եթե, աստված չանի, նա դառնա այս երկրի ղեկավարը (չնայած դրա վտանգը չկա) ես ամեն ինչ անելու եմ ու հնարավոր միջոցներով փորձելու եմ այնպես անել, որ նա հեռանա ու հրաժարական տա: Բայց համարյա համոզված եմ, որ դա կանեն նաև նրա ներկայիս համախոհների մեծ մասը:

----------

Լեռնցի (23.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> հ.գ. Տատ, ես իմ պատասխանատվությունն ունեմ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հավատալու ու նրան ընտրելու, նրա հետևից գնալու համար, այդ պատասխանատվությունից երբևէ չեմ հրաժարվի  Կարող ես այս խոսքերը պահես մոտդ, որպեսզի եթե ու հանկարծ 50 տարի հետո հրաժարվեմ, հիշացնես ու երեսիս տաս: Բայց խոստանում եմ, որ նման առիթ չես ունենալու:


 ես 50 տարի չեմ ապրի :Sad: : Բայց ճիշտ ես անում, պարզ է, որ պիտի տանես պատասխանատվությունը: Իմ հույսն ընդհանրապես միայդ դու ես, և հենց քեզ համար եմ անհանգստանում, աչքերիդ լինզայի համարը ճշտում(փոխաբերական էր, ես իմ, լինզա ունե՞ս, հանկարծ չնեղանաս)



> Տեր-Պետրոսյանը երբևէ չի ասել, որ քաղաքապետ չի առաջադրվի:


Չուկ, հաստատ՞: այստեղ գրում էիք:



> Դու հերթական անգամ ցույց տվեցիր անձնական անտիպատիադ, ուրիշ ոչինչ, ցավոք:


Չուկ, ճակատդ բետոն ա, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Չես լսում ինձ, չես կարողանում հարաբերական մոտենալ մեր տիեզերքին: ես անձնական բան չունեմ նրա հետ կիսելու :Angry2:

----------

Արիացի (23.09.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ես իմ պատճառներն ունեմ Տեր Պետրոսյանին չհավատալու, նրան չընտրելու ու նրա հետևից չգնալու: Ու եթե, աստված չանի, նա դառնա այս երկրի ղեկավարը (չնայած դրա վտանգը չկա) ես ամեն ինչ անելու եմ ու հնարավոր միջոցներով փորձելու եմ այնպես անել, որ նա հեռանա ու հրաժարական տա: Բայց համարյա համոզված եմ, որ դա կանեն նաև նրա ներկայիս համախոհների մեծ մասը:


Սասուն ջան, էդ դիրքորոշումդ հասկանալի ա, բայց անհասկանալի ա, որ նույն կերպ չես արտահայտվում ներկայիս փաստացի նախագահի մասին: Հետաքրքիր է չե՞ս ուզում ուժերիդ ներածը անես, որ «նա հեռանա ու հրաժարական տա»: Ասենք թող նախագահ դառնա որևէ դաշնակ, դու պայքարո՞ւմ ես դրա համար:

----------

Chuk (24.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Սասուն ջան, էդ դիրքորոշումդ հասկանալի ա, բայց անհասկանալի ա, որ նույն կերպ չես արտահայտվում ներկայիս փաստացի նախագահի մասին: Հետաքրքիր է չե՞ս ուզում ուժերիդ ներածը անես, որ «նա հեռանա ու հրաժարական տա»: Ասենք թող նախագահ դառնա որևէ դաշնակ, դու պայքարո՞ւմ ես դրա համար:


Ով ասեց, որ չեմ անում? Ով ասած, որ ներկայիս նախագահի քայլերով հիացած եմ? 
Գաղտնիք բացած չեմ լինի, եթե ասեմ, որ կարելի է միևնույն ժամանակ և Լևոնին դեմ լինել, և Սերժին: Իրանք փոխադարձաբար իրար չեն լրացնում: Իրանք իրար չեն էլ հակասում, նույն գաղափարախոսությունն ա, եթե իհարկե իրանք գաղափարախոսություն ունեն: Փաստացի Սերժը Լևոնի ածանցյալն ա:
Իսկ դաշնակների մասին կասեմ միայն, որ նրանց էլ եմ դեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Իսկ ի՞նչ ես անում, ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում էդ պայքարը: 

Իսկ ինձ թվում էր, թե դու «դաշնակցությանը» համակրում ես:

----------


## Արիացի

> Իսկ ի՞նչ ես անում, ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում էդ պայքարը: 
> 
> Իսկ ինձ թվում էր թե դու «դաշնակցությանը» համակրում ես:


Բագրատ ջան, իմ համար կարևորը նախագահ հանելը չի, իմ համար կարևորը, որ մեր իշխանությունների արած քայլերը ինձ գոհացնեն: Դրան հասնելու երկու ձև կա, կամ իշխանության սխալ քայլերը նենց ես անում, որ իշխանությունը ինքը ուղղի, կամ էլ պայքարում ես իշխանափոխության համար: Ես նախընտրում եմ առաջին տարբերակը, բայց երկրորդից չեմ հրաժարվում: Կոնկրետ հիմա, իմ անձնական, ոչ ճշգրիտ ու քաղաքականությունից հեռու մարդու կարծիքով, մինչև հոկտեմբերի 14-ը կամ Սերժը հեռանալու է, կամ հրաժարվելու է թուրքիայի հետ քիրվայություն անելու իր ազգադավ ծրագրից: Ավելի հավանական եմ համարում առաջին տարբերակը:

Շատերին ա թվում, թե ես դաշնակներին համակրում եմ ու շատերն էլ ինձ փորձում են նույնիսկ դաշնակ սարքել, չնայած տարբեր առիթներով ասել եմ, որ ես կուսակցություն կոչվածով ինձ չեմ սահմանափակում:  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, ես բախտի բերմամբ ես ամեն անգամ լսում եմ հանրահավանքրի ու առավել ևս Երիտասարդների ցույցերի տեքստերը ու միակ արտահայտությունները որ ես լսում եմ ՝ "Սերժիկ հեռացիր", "Սերժիկ ՝ մարդասպան" կոնտեքստի արտահայտություններն են: Իսկ եթե ես սխալ եմ, խնդրում եմ ինձ ցույց տվեք, թե ինչ է մինչև այսօր տպագրվեծ թերթ.ամ-ում, կամ Ա1+ի կայքերից որևէ մեկում, եթե ոչ նշածս խոսքերը:


Դայ ջան, եթե դու դրանցից բացի այլ բան չես տեսել մինչև այժմ, կներես, ես ի զորու չեմ դրանք քեզ ցույց տալ: 
Իսկ ի՞նչ ես կարծում, նման ձևով կեղծված ընտրություններից հետո, փողոցում տասը հոգու գնդակահարելուց, հարյուրներին վիրավորելուց ու կալանավորելուց հետո ի՞նչ պետք է ասեին: Լևոնը չի, դու ես, ի՞նչ կասես: Պետք է ասես՝ եկեք մտածենք ընդհանուր շահի մասի՞ն, մոռանանք մարտի մե՞կը, մոռանա՞նք փետրվարի 19, եկեք մտածենք մեր տնտեսության մասի՞ն: Էդ ամեն ինչը Լևոնն էլ ա ասում, կոնգրեսն էլ ա ասում, ակումբում էլ ա բազմիցս ասվել, որ պետք է վերացվի մենաշնորհները, պետք է լինի ազատ մրցակցություն, պետք է բոլորը լինեն հարկային դաշտում, ոչ թե օլիգարխներն ունենան արտոնություններ, պետք չէ ջարդուփշուր անել մանր ու միջին բիզնեսը, ուս ենց լիքը բաներ ա ասվել, ափսոս, որ դու էդքան հետևել ես, բայց էս ամեն ինչից մենակ «սերժիկ հեռացիր»-ն ես տեսել:

----------

Աբելյան (23.09.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

...Պարզ է: Էլի շարունակվում է «է՛լ գող փիսո, է՛լ քաչալ շուն» խոսակցությունը: Բոլորիդ ուղղակի խնդրում եմ մի կողմ թողնել թեմայի վերնագիրը, ՀԱԿ-ը, ՀՀԿ-ն, դաշնակներին, Լևոնին ու Սերժին ու *առանց էմոցիաների, ուշադիր, տրամադրված* կարդալ վերջին հանրահավաքի ժամանակ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ունեցած ելույթը: Մոռացեք, թե հեղինակն ով է, թող լինի ոմն Պողոս Պետրոսյան, դուք կարդացեք, այնտեղ խելացի մտքերն ու կարևոր դիտարկումները չափազանց շատ են՝ այն անտեսելու համար: Պարզապես կարդացեք. մի՛ նայեք, որ երկար է: Ու կարդալուց հետո, էլի եմ խնդրում, եկեք քննարկենք կոնկրետ ելույթն ու ելույթի ընթացքում հնչած մտքերը:

----------

Chuk (24.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> ...Պարզ է: Էլի շարունակվում է «է՛լ գող փիսո, է՛լ քաչալ շուն» խոսակցությունը: Բոլորիդ ուղղակի խնդրում եմ մի կողմ թողնել թեմայի վերնագիրը, ՀԱԿ-ը, ՀՀԿ-ն, դաշնակներին, Լևոնին ու Սերժին ու *առանց էմոցիաների, ուշադիր, տրամադրված* կարդալ վերջին հանրահավաքի ժամանակ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ունեցած ելույթը: Մոռացեք, թե հեղինակն ով է, թող լինի ոմն Պողոս Պետրոսյան, դուք կարդացեք, այնտեղ խելացի մտքերն ու կարևոր դիտարկումները չափազանց շատ են՝ այն անտեսելու համար: Պարզապես կարդացեք. մի՛ նայեք, որ երկար է: Ու կարդալուց հետո, էլի եմ խնդրում, եկեք քննարկենք կոնկրետ ելույթն ու ելույթի ընթացքում հնչած մտքերը:


Չի լինի, ապեր, բա մութուցուրտ տարիներն ո՞ւր մնան, բա 96 թի՞վը, բա 90-ականներին Հայաստանը լքած մարդի՞կ, բա Լևոնի հրեա կի՞նը, բա Լևոնի ձախ ա՞չքը, ինչի՞ ա էդ աչքը կիսաբաց-կիսափակ, ո՞նց կարելի ա նման համազգային աչքին ուշադրություն չդարձնել, էդ աչքի հարցը տենց էլ մնալու ա հա՞, էդ աչքի հարցը չի լուծվելու հա՞: Չէ, Հայկօ ջան, մերժում եմ առաջարկդ. գոնե մութուցուրտն ու Լևոնի ձախ աչքը ներառյալ, հարց չկա, կարդանք, քննարկենք:

----------


## Տատ

> Չի լինի, ապեր, բա մութուցուրտ տարիներն ո՞ւր մնան, բա 96 թի՞վը, բա 90-ականներին Հայաստանը լքած մարդի՞կ, բա Լևոնի հրեա կի՞նը, բա Լևոնի ձախ ա՞չքը, ինչի՞ ա էդ աչքը կիսաբաց-կիսափակ,


Կուկ, լավ ա հիշեցրեցիր, արդեն մոռացել էինք աչքն ու կինը, երևի մի տարի դրա մասին էլ մարդ չի խոսում: Զատո դաշնակների փորերից՝ խոսում ենք:
իսկ մնացածը՝ ինչու պիտի չխոսենք: Ինքը չլիներ, Պողոս պետրոսը լիներ, խոսելու բան է:



> պետք է վերացվի մենաշնորհները, պետք է լինի ազատ մրցակցություն, պետք է բոլորը լինեն հարկային դաշտում, ոչ թե օլիգարխներն ունենան արտոնություններ, պետք չէ ջարդուփշուր անել մանր ու միջին բիզնեսը,


Մի անգամ չարեց, թեև կարող էր գոնե փորձել, հիմա կստացվի:

Համ էլ՝ էմոցիաներից որ ազատվեք, կդառաք շվեդ կամ հոլլանդացի, պետք ա՞:

----------


## Հայկօ

Էլի նույն ծակ մեշոկը  :Angry2: : *Տատոջ*, ելույթը կարդացի՞ր: Մանավանդ՝ մադրիդյան սկզբունքներին վերաբերող հատվածը: Հաշվի, որ նույն բանը մի նոր գրանցված անդամ ա գրել, ու տենց կարդա: Խնդրում եմ ինձ պատասխանելուց առաջ ուշադիր կարդալ դա, կամ էլ ընդհանրապես չպատասխանել, քոռ աչքերից ու մազութներից արդեն կուշտ եմ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կուկ, լավ ա հիշեցրեցիր, արդեն մոռացել էինք աչքն ու կինը, երևի մի տարի դրա մասին էլ մարդ չի խոսում: Զատո դաշնակների փորերից՝ խոսում ենք:
> իսկ մնացածը՝ ինչու պիտի չխոսենք: Ինքը չլիներ, Պողոս պետրոսը լիներ, խոսելու բան է:
> Մի անգամ չարեց, թեև կարող էր գոնե փորձել, հիմա կստացվի:
> 
> Համ էլ՝ էմոցիաներից որ ազատվեք, կդառաք շվեդ կամ հոլլանդացի, պետք ա՞:


Տատ ջան, ես փորձում եմ սառնորեն կարդալ քո գրածները Լևոնի մասին, ու ինձ թվում է քեզ մոտ էմոցիաների դոզան այնուամենայնիվ մի փոքր շատ է քաղաքականության համար: :Smile:  Սառը եթե դատենք, նախ բոլոր պրեզիդենտներն էլ սկզբունքորեն պիտի լինեն ամբիցիոզ էն վատ վատ մարդկանցից, հասկանում ես չէ՞ :Wink:  Ու գուցե հենց այդպիսին են, որ կան: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ արի հիշենք, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսին էլ չէին սիրում, նույնսիկ այնքան էին ատում, որ խաչեցին: Մարդս իր էմոցիաներով խայտառակ սուբյեկտիվ ու անկանխատեսելի է: Քաղաքականությունը ճիշտ է մաթեմատիկայի պես ճշգրիտ չի, բայց այնտեղ հաշվարկներ կան, որոնք տրամաբանության վրա են հիմնված: Հիմա այս մարդը  ինձ թվում է հաշվարկների մեջ սխալվել է, չնայած որ շատերը այստեղ պնդում են թե ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է ու իր հունով գնում է այդ… ինչ էր անունը՝ պայքարը: Սակայն ինչ կուզեմ ասել, այս մարդը ամեն դեպքում թեկուզ և խոսքերով, թեկուզ և տեսականորեն ուզում էր անել մի բան, որը իմ կարծիքով մեզ խիստ անհրաժեշտ բան էր՝ իշխանափոխություն, մի ավազակներից մյուս ավազակներին… էհ ինչ եմ ասում, էս երկրում ավազակներից մի փոքր ազատում: Դա անկասկած կլիներ իմ կարծիքով, եթե իշխանությունը փոխվում է ժողովրդի օժանդակությամբ, ապա դա արդեն իսկ դրական քայլ է դեպի ժողովրդավարություն, եթե իհարկե հույներս լրիվ կտրում ենք մարդկանց անձնվեր ու պատրիոտ լինելուց… Ամենաքիչը: Համենայն դեպս ամենածայրահեղ ու հիմար դեպքում ես երկրում ոչինչ չէր փոխվի, բայց մեկ է, իշխանափոխություն պետք էր անել, թեկուզ մեր ժողովդրի ինքնահաստատման համար: Իսկ հիմա տես ինչ կզած ենք ֆռֆռում, Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի հետ ընգերը առնելիք-տալիք է քննարկում, ձեններս դուրս չի գալիս, ասենք այ ընգեր, մեր կարծիքի վրա թքած ունես, հասկացանք, բայց գոնե մի կես բերան մեզ տեղյակ պահի ինչ ես անում, որ իմանանք՝ ժամանակին թռնում ենք էս երկրից, թե՝ շարունակում ենք համբալություն անել ու քեզ նալոգ տալ, որ կազինոներում խաղաս, ուրախանաս… Հասկանու՞մ ես Տատ, հիմա Լևոնն էր, որ հավատացրեց, որ կարող է իշխանափոխություն կազմակերպել, ուրիշ մարդ չկար, մնացյալը թափթփուկներ էին, ու Լևոնին էլ որ դնենք ու հավասարեցնենք, տակը մարդ չի մնում, ազգովի գնում ենք անապատ, ավազների վրա փռվում չորանում ենք, ցեղասպանվում, վերջանում ենք, որովհետև մենք ժողովրդով ակազիվաետսյա պետական խնդիրներ չենք կարողանում լուծել, մի հինգ տաս տոկոս ավազակ ու մլիցա ձև են տալիս թե իրենք սահմանադրությունն ու օրենքն են որ կան, բայց ձև են տալիս, ու լճանում ենք…

----------

Chuk (24.09.2009), Kuk (23.09.2009), Mephistopheles (23.09.2009), Norton (23.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> ...Պարզ է: Էլի շարունակվում է «է՛լ գող փիսո, է՛լ քաչալ շուն» խոսակցությունը: Բոլորիդ ուղղակի խնդրում եմ մի կողմ թողնել թեմայի վերնագիրը, ՀԱԿ-ը, ՀՀԿ-ն, դաշնակներին, Լևոնին ու Սերժին ու *առանց էմոցիաների, ուշադիր, տրամադրված* կարդալ վերջին հանրահավաքի ժամանակ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ունեցած ելույթը: Մոռացեք, թե հեղինակն ով է, թող լինի ոմն Պողոս Պետրոսյան, դուք կարդացեք, այնտեղ խելացի մտքերն ու կարևոր դիտարկումները չափազանց շատ են՝ այն անտեսելու համար: Պարզապես կարդացեք. մի՛ նայեք, որ երկար է: Ու կարդալուց հետո, էլի եմ խնդրում, եկեք քննարկենք կոնկրետ ելույթն ու ելույթի ընթացքում հնչած մտքերը:


Հայկ, խոսքը և այդ խոսքը հնչեցնողը փոխկապակցված են: Ու հնարավոր չի լսել խոսքը առանց ուշադրություն դարձնելու, թե ով ա ասողը: Միևնույն նախադասությունը մի հոգու շուրթերից լսելը մի էֆեկտ է թողնում, իսկ ուրիշից լսելու դեպքում լրիվ ուրիշ էֆեկտ: Չէ որ շատ կարևոր է, թե մարդը ինչ դատողությունների շնորհիվ է եկել հանգել նրան, որ հնչեցնի ինչ-որ նախադասություն: Ու էդտեղ մարդու աշխարհայացքը, նրա ապրած կյանքը և նույնիսկ գիշերը նրա կողքին քնող կինը շատ կարևոր են  :Jpit: : Օրինակի համար, ես չեմ կարող լուրջ չվերաբերվել Կիլիկիո Հայոց Պատրիարք Արամ Ա կաթողիկոսի խոսքին, երբ նա արտահայտվում է ինչ-որ հարցի հետ կապված, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ շատ թեթև ու անլուրջ եմ վերաբերվում Գարեգին Բ-ի ելույթներին:
Ու այս պատճառով, ես չեմ կարող լուրջ վերաբերվել Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության հետ կապված Լևոնի արած հայտարարություններին (չնայած, որ նա ճիշտ ու հստակ բաներ է ասում), իմանալով հանդերձ, որ հենց նրա նախագահության տարիներին էր, երբ Հռոմում բանակցությունների ժամանակ, ՀՀ պատվիրակությունը գործնականորեն համաձայնվել էր հանձնել բոլոր գրաված տարածքները` ներառյալ Լաչինը և միայն Ղարաբաղի պատվիրակությունն է կարողացել փոխել բանակցությունների ընթացքը ու ավարտել մեր համար դրական ելքով: Կներես, բայց Լևոնի անկեղծությանը չեմ հավատում: Մարդ գործով է ապացուցում իր նվիրվածությունը: Իսկ մտահոգություն, բողոք ու բարի կամքի դրսևորում բոլորն էլ կարող են հնչեցնել: Ինչպես ասվում է աստվածաշնչում` благими намерениями выстлана дорога в ад  :Wink:

----------

davidus (23.09.2009), Լեռնցի (24.09.2009), Տատ (23.09.2009)

----------


## murmushka

> Կուկ ջան, ես բախտի բերմամբ ես ամեն անգամ լսում եմ հանրահավանքրի ու առավել ևս Երիտասարդների ցույցերի տեքստերը ու միակ արտահայտությունները որ ես լսում եմ ՝ "Սերժիկ հեռացիր", "Սերժիկ ՝ մարդասպան" կոնտեքստի արտահայտություններն են: Իսկ եթե ես սխալ եմ, խնդրում եմ ինձ ցույց տվեք, թե ինչ է մինչև այսօր տպագրվեծ թերթ.ամ-ում, կամ Ա1+ի կայքերից որևէ մեկում, եթե ոչ նշածս խոսքերը:


անկեղծ ասած այս թեմայում ասելիք չունեմ, հանրահավաքը եղավ, հստակ արտահայտվեց ՀԱԿ-ի դիրքորոշումը
ուղղակի ուզում եմ պատասխանել Արմինեի այս գրառմանը
որպես երիտասարդների գրեթե բոլոր ակցիաներին մասնակցող, որպես ակտիվ ընդդիմադիր վստահեցնում եմ, որ մեր նպատակը Սերժի գնալն ու Լևոնի գալը չէ, մեր նպատակը մեր երկրում մեր ժողովրդի կողմից ընտրված նախագահ ունենալն է, այն, ինչ երբեմն ակցիաների , երթերի կամ էլ հանրահավաքների ժամանակ գոռում են, բնական է, դա էմոցիա է, ու պիտի արտահայտվի, իսկ նպատակը... իմ համար այսօր առաջին հերթին  այս երկրում քաղաքացիական հասարակություն ունենալն է, ու ես ինքս ամեն ինչ անում եմ ու կանեմ, որ գոնե  կարողանամ օգնել այդ գործընթացին, որովհետև հենց այս ՇԱրժման միջոցով ես հասկացա, որ հենց ինձնից, այո այո  հենց ինձնից շատ բան է կախված ու ես իրավունք չունեմ տանը նստել, ու սպասել կամ քննադատել, քննադատել կարող է միայն նա, ով անում է ինչ-որ բան, իսկ մեր ժողովդրի մի մասն ուղղակի քննադատում է նույնիսկ չփորձելով տեղից վեր կենալ,
ոչ մեկ երեխա չէ, ու մեզանից բոլորն էլ հստակ հասկանում են , որ հանրահավաքներով իշխանափոխություն չես անի, բայց հանրահավաքը այդ մեծ գործընթացի ամենակարևոր կետերից մեկն է, նորից շեշտեմ, կետերից ՄԻԱՅն ՄԵԿԸ: ՀԱԿ-ում ոչ մեկ պարապ չի նստած ու երազում երկնքից իշխանափոխության ընկնելու մասին, ՀԱԿ-ի ակտիվիստներից յուրաքանչյուրն էլ հստակ գիտակցում է , որ այսօր հանրահավաքի, վաղը ակցիայի մյուս օրը երթի մասնակցելով ինքը կերտում է իր երկրի ապագան,որը ոչ Սերժինն է, ոչ Լևոնինը, որն ուզում ենք որ լինի մեզանից յուաքանչյուրինը. ու դա կլինի՝ վաղը թե ուշ.

----------

Chuk (24.09.2009), Kuk (23.09.2009), Nadine (23.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հեսա Հոկտեմբերի 14-ին (27-ին որ ըլներ ավելի լավ ու խորհրդանշական կլիներ) ՍՍ-ն ստորագրում ա ու մեր ազգային շահերի ֆայլերը բիրիք հանձնում ենք թորքերին, ադրբեջանցիներին, եվրոպաներին ու ամերիկացիներին ու մենք մաքուր ձեռներս լվում ու դուրս ենք գալիս խաղից  … 20 օր… ու մենք ստեղ նստած Լևոնին "անվստահության հանրաքվե ենք" անցկացնում… նրա իբր կերած մազութի… ծախած գործարանների… ավիացիայի վերջին սամալյոտի… մութի-ցուրտի, անձնական անտիպատիայի ու իրա շահերի հարցերն ենք քննարկում … լավ ա չէ՞… իսկական ժամանակն ա… ինչ ա ասել ա "դուրս եկեք բողոքեք" փիս վիրավորվել ենք… "դու էդ բանը պտի չասեիր, ախպեր… ով-ով, բայց դու վաբշե պտի չխոսաս… մոռացել ե՞ս մազութը, սամալյոտը, լուսերը, ցուրտը… հլա մի հատ ասա դու՞ ինչ շահ ունես ստե… հա ապեր ծախում ենք, լավ ենք անում… էտի քու գորձը չի… էտի դաժե մեր գոռձը չի… որ պետք ըլնի ես գիդեմ ինչ կանեմ, բայց քո ձևով չի լինելու… էտի վարյանտ չի…"

այ էս ա մեր  դիրքորոշումը… ու մեր գրագետ մասսայի մի զգալի մաս էս ֆորումում սենց ա մտածում…մտածեք ու արեք, ուղղակի հետո չասեք… Ստալինը, Ցարը, Աթաթուրքը, Թալեաթը, Սովետը, ամերիկան, եվրոպան………Լևոնը

եթե պետք ա անուններ էլ կարամ տամ ովքեր են սենց մտածողները

----------

Chuk (24.09.2009), Kuk (23.09.2009), murmushka (23.09.2009), Norton (23.09.2009)

----------


## davidus

> եթե պետք ա անուններ էլ կարամ տամ ովքեր են սենց մտածողները


սկսի....

----------


## murmushka

Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի մենկաբանությունը Հանրահավաքի և Լ. Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթի մասին 




> Ձե՛զ տեսնենք, պարոնայք
> 
> Իմպիչմենթ պաստառՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի` սեպտեմբերի 18-ի ելույթի հիմնական շեշտադրումն այն էր, որ առանց իշխանափոխության` երկրում ստեղծված իրավիճակի շտկում հնարավոր չէ։ Ճիշտ է, հիմնադիր նախագահը Սերժ Սարգսյանի հեռացումը հրատապ համարեց, հատկապես` Ղարաբաղի հարցի կապակցությամբ, բայց ելույթի տրամաբանությունից բխում է, որ առանց իշխանափոխության հնարավոր չէ շտկել ոչ տնտեսական վիճակը, ոչ օրինականություն հաստատել, ոչ էլ բարելավել բարոյահոգեբանական դրությունը։ Այսպիսով, իշխանափոխությունը շարունակում է մնալ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի թիվ 1 քաղաքական խնդիրը։ Իշխանափոխության հարցն ըստ էության այն ճամփաբաժանն է, որով պետք է ընդդիմադիր ուժերին տարբերակել ոչ ընդդիմադիրներից։ Ոմանք իշխանափոխությանն ուղղված քաղաքականությունը ծայրահեղ մոտեցում են համարում, բայց մյուս կողմից` ցույց չեն տալիս այն բանաձեւը, որի կիրառմամբ Հայաստանը կարող է հաղթահարել համակողմանի ճգնաժամը։ Այսօր գրեթե բոլորն ընդունում են, որ, ասենք, ընտրությունների արդյունքները կեղծված են, բայց եւ չեն ասում` երբ եւ ինչպես է այս խնդիրը լուծվելու, երբ եւ ինչպես են Հայաստանում անցկացվելու իրոք ազատ եւ օրինական ընտրություններ։ Բոլորը ընդունում են, որ դատաիրավական համակարգը կոռումպացված է եւ չի ծառայում օրինականությանը, բայց ոչ ոք չի ասում, թե երբ եւ ինչպես է Հայաստանը արդար դատաիրավական համակարգ ունենալու։ Բոլորը խոսում են տնտեսական մոնոպոլիաներից ու հարկային անարդարություններից, բայց ոչ ոք չի ասում, թե երբ եւ ինչպես է կարգավորվելու այս խնդիրը։ Զույգ Սարգսյանների` մեկամյա վաղեմության խոստումները` արդարություն հաստատելու, օլիգարխներին հարկային դաշտ բերելու մասին, չհաղթահարեցին «Հայլուրի» ռեպորտաժի կարգավիճակը` այդպես էլ իրագործման որեւէ ձգտում չցուցաբերելով։ Հեռուստատեսային շոուի ֆորմատից դուրս չի գալիս նաեւ այսպես կոչված կառուցողական ընդդիմության գործունեությունը։ Այս ասպարեզի մեծագույն ռեկորդը պատկանում է դաշնակցական գործիչ Գեղամ Մանուկյանին, ով վերջերս «Ազատություն» ռ/կ-ին տված հարցազրույցում պարզաբանեց, թե իրենք ԱԳ նախարար Է. Նալբանդյանի եւ ոչ թե Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականն են պահանջում, որովհետեւ հնարավոր է` Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանը հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների բովանդակությունը Սերժ Սարգսյանի համար ճիշտ չի թարգմանել, իսկ Սերժ Սարգսյանը անգլերեն լավ չգիտի, եւ ուրեմն` հնարավորություն չի ունեցել ըմբռնել արձանագրությունների հրեշավոր էությունը։ Այս պայմաններում հույս ունենալ, որ ՀՅԴ վերնախավը Սերժ Սարգսյանի համար տհաճ որեւէ բան կանի, ուղղակի հնարավոր չէ։ Ինչ վերաբերում է «Ժառանգությանը», ապա այս պահին նշված կուսակցությունը հստակ տեղավորված է 2007 թ. նմուշի «Օրինաց երկրի» տրամաբանության մեջ։ Այսինքն` գործում է իշխանության հետ համաձայնեցված եւ իշխանության նպատակների շրջանակներում, ու եթե այս կուսակցությունում շրջադարձային փոփոխություններ տեղի չունենան` նրա ախքացումը շատ արագ կդառնա անշրջելի իրողություն։ Եւ պետք է խոստովանել` այս պահին տեսանելի չեն այն գործոններն ու գործիչները, որ «Ժառանգությանը» պետք է ետ դնեն արթուրիկագեղամյանական ճանապարհից։
> 
> Այս ֆոնին, ահա, հատուկ մեկնաբանության կարիք է զգում ՀՀ առաջին նախագահի անհասցե ուղերձը, որով նա արձանագրեց, որ սպասում է մյուս քաղաքական ուժերի ակտիվացմանը եւ անգամ ժամանակավորապես ասպարեզը տրամադրում է նրանց։ Որքան էլ տարօրինակ հնչի, սա ճիշտ ժամանակին արված առաջարկ է։ Ընդամենը օրեր առաջ ՀՅԴ լիդերները «ապացույց» էին ձեռք բերել, որ իրական ընդդիմությունը իրենք են. «քաղաքապետարանը ՀՅԴ-ի ակցիաներ չի արտոնել, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ին միանգամից 6 հանրահավաք անցկացնելու թույլտվություն է տվել»,- բողոքում էին դաշնակցականները` ակնարկելով, որ հենց ՀԱԿ-ն է կեղծ ընդդիմություն։ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ահա, հայտարարեց, որ չի օգտվում Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանի արած լավությունից եւ այդ հնարավորությունը թողնում է ՀՅԴ-ին։ Վերջինս, ի դեպ, ինքը կարող էր անցկացնել ՀԱԿ-ի հանրահավաքները, բայց չշտապեց օգտվել այդ հնարավորությունից։ Ու եթե առաջիկայում ակտիվանա, հանդես գա Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականի պահանջով եւ այլ քաղաքական ուժերի Ի՛ր այս պահանջին միանալու կոչ անի, կարծում եմ` ՀԱԿ-ը կարձագանքի անմիջապես, եւ ՀՅԴ-ն կենտրոնական գրասենյակում չի թաքնվի պլատֆորմ գրելու դարակազմիկ պատճառաբանությամբ։ Նույնը վերաբերում է «Ժառանգությանը», որն ընդամենը երկու-երեք ամիս առաջ ՀԱԿ-ին համարում էր չկայացած քաղաքական ուժ։ Երեւի կայացած քաղաքական ուժն այն է, որի ղեկավար կազմի անդամները իրենց լիդերի գտնվելու վայրի մասին խոսելիս ասում են. «Մեր տեղեկություններով, նա գտնվում է Հայաստանում»։ Ինչեւէ, «Ժառանգությունը» նույնպես կարող է «անձնական» եւ «ազգային» շարժառիթներով իր ձեռքը վերցնել նախաձեռնությունը. կարծում եմ` ՀԱԿ-ը կմիանա Սերժ Սարգսյանի պահանջով պայքար սկսելու` «Ժառանգության» առաջարկին։ Հենց սրանում է Տեր-Պետրոսյանի առաջարկության քաղաքական իմաստը. առաջին նախագահը հստակ ցուցադրեց, որ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը պատրաստ է զիջել ընդդիմության լիդերի դերը, եւ հիմա, որպեսզի Կոնգրեսի այդ պատրաստակամությունը արդյունք ունենա, հարկավոր է, որ Հայաստանում գտնվի մի քաղաքական ուժ, ով պատրաստ է եւ ի զորու է նման դերակատարման։ Ասպարեզը, ըստ այդմ, ազատ է. հարցը հիմա հետեւյալն է` ո՞վ կզբաղեցնի այն։ Դաշնակցությո՞ւնը. շատ լավ, մենք էլ մեր համեստ ուժերով կաջակցենք աշխարհասփյուռ հայությանը` օրինական իշխանություն հաստատելու համար։ «Ժառանգությո՞ւնը». ուղղակի հոյակապ է, եւ աննախադեպ շանս` այդ խոսակցության համար` ապացուցելու, որ այն Քոչարյանի ու Սերժի դաբրոյով չի հայտնվել ԱԺ-ում։ «Նոր Ժամանակնե՞րը», որ ՀԱԿ-ին մեղադրում էր վճռական գործողությունների չդիմելու մեջ. դիմենք, ուրեմն, վճռական գործողությունների` ՆԺԿ առաջնորդությամբ եւ փակենք, ի վերջո, Փարաքարը։ Կարճ ասած, հայաստանյան ցանկացած քաղաքական ուժ կարող է գլխավորել ապօրինի իշխանության հեռացմանը, Ղարաբաղը փրկելուն, Ցեղասպանության ուրացումը կանխելուն ուղղված պայքարը։ Այս դեպքում ՀԱԿ-ը կաջակցի այս ուժերին, սեւագործ բանվոր կդառնա նրանց համար։ Իսկ եթե չեն վերցնում նախաձեռնությունը եւ իրենց ընդդիմադիր են համարում, թող ուրեմն իրե՛նք աջակցեն ՀԱԿ-ի պայքարին։ Ու եթե ոչ մեկն են անում, ոչ` մյուսը, թող ուրեմն խոստովանեն, որ ընդդիմություն են ոչ թե սկզբունքների եւ համոզմունքների, այլ Սերժ Սարգսյանի կողմից ընդդիմադիր նշանակված լինելու բերումով։
> 
> ՀԳ. Մեծ է հավանականությունը, որ ՀԱԿ-ի` ժամանակավորապես ազատած ասպարեզը այդպես էլ ոչ մի քաղաքական ուժ չի փորձի զբաղեցնել։ Սա, իհարկե, այնքան էլ լավ չէ։ Մյուս կողմից` քաղաքական իրավիճակն ավելի կհստականա ոչ միայն հանրության, այլեւ իրենց ընդդիմադիր հռչակած կուսակցությունների շարքերի համար։ Նման պայմաններում, ահա, ՀԱԿ-ը պետք է կարողանա ուղիղ հանրությանը եւ ընդդիմադիր համարվող կուսակցությունների շարքերին դիմել։ Այս իմաստով հատուկ կարեւորություն են ստանում ոչ զանգվածային ակցիաները, ինչպես նաեւ` քաղաքական ակտիվացման ցանկացած առիթ օգտագործելու ունակությունը։ Կարեւոր է նաեւ, որ հանրության համար պարզ լինի, որ իշխանափոխությունն ինքնին դրական փոփոխություններ չի երաշխավորում, բայց որ առանց իշխանափոխության դրական փոփոխություններ չեն լինի` կարելի է երաշխավորել։
> 
> ՆԻԿՈԼ ՓԱՇԻՆՅԱՆ, «Երեւան-Կենտրոն» ՔԿՀ-ից

----------

Chuk (24.09.2009), Kuk (23.09.2009), Տատ (24.09.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ ջան, եթե դու դրանցից բացի այլ բան չես տեսել մինչև այժմ, կներես, ես ի զորու չեմ դրանք քեզ ցույց տալ: 
> Իսկ ի՞նչ ես կարծում, նման ձևով կեղծված ընտրություններից հետո, փողոցում տասը հոգու գնդակահարելուց, հարյուրներին վիրավորելուց ու կալանավորելուց հետո ի՞նչ պետք է ասեին: Լևոնը չի, դու ես, ի՞նչ կասես: Պետք է ասես՝ եկեք մտածենք ընդհանուր շահի մասի՞ն, մոռանանք մարտի մե՞կը, մոռանա՞նք փետրվարի 19, եկեք մտածենք մեր տնտեսության մասի՞ն: Էդ ամեն ինչը Լևոնն էլ ա ասում, կոնգրեսն էլ ա ասում, ակումբում էլ ա բազմիցս ասվել, որ պետք է վերացվի մենաշնորհները, պետք է լինի ազատ մրցակցություն, պետք է բոլորը լինեն հարկային դաշտում, ոչ թե օլիգարխներն ունենան արտոնություններ, պետք չէ ջարդուփշուր անել մանր ու միջին բիզնեսը, ուս ենց լիքը բաներ ա ասվել, ափսոս, որ դու էդքան հետևել ես, բայց էս ամեն ինչից մենակ «սերժիկ հեռացիր»-ն ես տեսել:


Արտ ջան, հիմնական ֆոնն ա պատճառը: Երբ ամեն օր ականջիդ տակ նույն բանն են գոռում, դու սկսում ես մնացաը "չընկալել", հավատա ինձ,:




> ...Պարզ է: Էլի շարունակվում է «է՛լ գող փիսո, է՛լ քաչալ շուն» խոսակցությունը: Բոլորիդ ուղղակի խնդրում եմ մի կողմ թողնել թեմայի վերնագիրը, ՀԱԿ-ը, ՀՀԿ-ն, դաշնակներին, Լևոնին ու Սերժին ու *առանց էմոցիաների, ուշադիր, տրամադրված* կարդալ վերջին հանրահավաքի ժամանակ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ունեցած ելույթը: Մոռացեք, թե հեղինակն ով է, թող լինի ոմն Պողոս Պետրոսյան, դուք կարդացեք, այնտեղ խելացի մտքերն ու կարևոր դիտարկումները չափազանց շատ են՝ այն անտեսելու համար: Պարզապես կարդացեք. մի՛ նայեք, որ երկար է: Ու կարդալուց հետո, էլի եմ խնդրում, եկեք քննարկենք կոնկրետ ելույթն ու ելույթի ընթացքում հնչած մտքերը:


Ազատ խոսքի իրավունք, մեկը մարդասպան է գոռում, մյուսը ` գող փիսո, արգելելու իմասը չեմ տեսնում:



> անկեղծ ասած այս թեմայում ասելիք չունեմ, հանրահավաքը եղավ, հստակ արտահայտվեց ՀԱԿ-ի դիրքորոշումը
> ուղղակի ուզում եմ պատասխանել Արմինեի այս գրառմանը
> որպես երիտասարդների գրեթե բոլոր ակցիաներին մասնակցող, որպես ակտիվ ընդդիմադիր վստահեցնում եմ, որ մեր նպատակը Սերժի գնալն ու Լևոնի գալը չէ, մեր նպատակը մեր երկրում մեր ժողովրդի կողմից ընտրված նախագահ ունենալն է, այն, ինչ երբեմն ակցիաների , երթերի կամ էլ հանրահավաքների ժամանակ գոռում են, բնական է, դա էմոցիա է, ու պիտի արտահայտվի, իսկ նպատակը... իմ համար այսօր առաջին հերթին  այս երկրում քաղաքացիական հասարակություն ունենալն է, ու ես ինքս ամեն ինչ անում եմ ու կանեմ, որ գոնե  կարողանամ օգնել այդ գործընթացին, որովհետև հենց այս ՇԱրժման միջոցով ես հասկացա, որ հենց ինձնից, այո այո  հենց ինձնից շատ բան է կախված ու ես իրավունք չունեմ տանը նստել, ու սպասել կամ քննադատել, քննադատել կարող է միայն նա, ով անում է ինչ-որ բան, իսկ մեր ժողովդրի մի մասն ուղղակի քննադատում է նույնիսկ չփորձելով տեղից վեր կենալ,
> ոչ մեկ երեխա չէ, ու մեզանից բոլորն էլ հստակ հասկանում են , որ հանրահավաքներով իշխանափոխություն չես անի, բայց հանրահավաքը այդ մեծ գործընթացի ամենակարևոր կետերից մեկն է, նորից շեշտեմ, կետերից ՄԻԱՅն ՄԵԿԸ: ՀԱԿ-ում ոչ մեկ պարապ չի նստած ու երազում երկնքից իշխանափոխության ընկնելու մասին, ՀԱԿ-ի ակտիվիստներից յուրաքանչյուրն էլ հստակ գիտակցում է , որ այսօր հանրահավաքի, վաղը ակցիայի մյուս օրը երթի մասնակցելով ինքը կերտում է իր երկրի ապագան,որը ոչ Սերժինն է, ոչ Լևոնինը, որն ուզում ենք որ լինի մեզանից յուաքանչյուրինը. ու դա կլինի՝ վաղը թե ուշ.


Արմին ջան, ամենայն հարգանքով քո անձի հանդեպ պիտի ասեմ, որ եթե ինձ մեղադրում եք կոնկրետ անձանց չընդունելու ու նրանց միջոցով *իմ իրավունքի վերականգնմանը* չնպաստելուն, ապա խնդրում եմ փորձեք մի պահ հիշել, թե ովքեր էին Փետրվարի 19-ին կանգնած Ազատության հրապարակի հարթակին:




> Արմ ջան, մտիր «Հայ ազգային կոնգրես. աստիճանական ձևավորում որպես ալտերնատիվ կառավարություն» ու կարդա ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարությունները, կարդա Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթները, Հրանտ Բագրատյանի վերլուծությունները, Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի հոդվածները, մեր մյուս հրապարակախոսների ու գործիչների հոդվածները, որ հասկանաս, որ քո ասած կոչով չի սկսվում կամ ավարտվում որևէ պրոցես: Այո՛, գոռում եմ Սերժիկ հեռացիր ու շարունակելու եմ գոռալ: Բայց ինչու՞ եմ գոռում: Այ էդ ինչուն լավ հիմնավորում ենք: Կարդա՛, նոր նման պնդումներ արա:
> 
> Այո՛, ես նշեցի պատերազմի մի շարք մասնակիցների անուններ՝ ցույց տալու համար, որ իրենք շարժման կողքին են: Իսկ քո ոչ մի խոսքը չամրապնդեց Տատի խոսքը: Քո ամեն մի խոսքի կոնտեքստային անհամապատասխանությունն իրականության հետ ցույց եմ տվել:
> 
> հ.գ. հերիք ա մնաս ու պատասխանես, ուշ ա, տուն գնա, ինձ մի ժամ առաջ ես պոկա ասել


Արտ, դու մոռանում ես թե ովքեր և ում կողքին են կանգնում: Ես մի ավազակապետին չեմ կարող գերադասել մյուսից, ու իմ քաղաքացիական իրավունքն է քո "նախընտրած"/"ֆավորիտ" քաղաքական գործչին համարել "չափազանց անընդունելի" ու դա ոչ մեկին իրավունք չի տալիս ինձ ու բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր ԼՏՊ-ի կողքին կանգնած չեն, համարել ստրուկ: 

Հ.Գ. Սեպտեմբերի 18-ի հանրահավաքի ելույթի մասին ոչինչ չգտա նշածդ թեմայում: 




> Ինձ դուր ա գալիս քո մտքի ընթացքը


Հուսամ իմ տկար միտքը ձեր փայլուն գաղափարները չոտնահարեց:  :Smile:

----------


## murmushka

> Արմին ջան, ամենայն հարգանքով քո անձի հանդեպ պիտի ասեմ, որ եթե ինձ մեղադրում եք կոնկրետ անձանց չընդունելու ու նրանց միջոցով իմ իրավունքի վերականգնմանը չնպաստելուն, ապա խնդրում եմ փորձեք մի պահ հիշել, թե ովքեր էին Փետրվարի 19-ին կանգնած Ազատության հրապարակի հարթակին:


 ինձ երբևէ չի հետաքրքել թե ով էր կանգնած հարթակին, ինձ ահավոր շատ հետաքրքրում էր ու դեռ հետաքրքիր է թե ովքեր են կանգնած_ հարթակից ներքև, իմ կողքին_, ինձ հետ ... իսկ նրանք դեռ կանգնած են, ոմանք բանտում, ոմանք դրսում, ոմանք հեռվից արդեն, բայց կանգնած են ու կանգնելու են, ու հենց նրանք էլ լինելու են առաջին ընդդիմադիրը հենց իշխանափոխությունից հետո
իմ խոսքի մեջ ոչ մի մեղադրական կետ չկար, ամեն մեկը ինքն է ընտրում թե ոնց է ուզում ապրել, ինչ միջավայրում, ինչ պայմաններում, ես չեմ քննադատում ոչ մեկին, բայց չեմ էլ թողնում որ սկսեն քննադատել իմ ընտրությունը. ախր հենց դրա համար էլ պայքարում եմ  :Wink:

----------

Chuk (24.09.2009), Քամի (23.09.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> ինձ երբևէ չի հետաքրքել թե ով էր կանգնած հարթակին, ինձ ահավոր շատ հետաքրքրում էր ու դեռ հետաքրքիր է թե ովքեր են կանգնած_ հարթակից ներքև, իմ կողքին_, ինձ հետ ... իսկ նրանք դեռ կանգնած են, ոմանք բանտում, ոմանք դրսում, ոմանք հեռվից արդեն, բայց կանգնած են ու կանգնելու են, ու հենց նրանք էլ լինելու են առաջին ընդդիմադիրը հենց իշխանափոխությունից հետո
> իմ խոսքի մեջ ոչ մի մեղադրական կետ չկար, ամեն մեկը ինքն է ընտրում թե ոնց է ուզում ապրել, ինչ միջավայրում, ինչ պայմաններում, ես չեմ քննադատում ոչ մեկին, բայց չեմ էլ թողնում որ սկսեն քննադատել իմ ընտրությունը. ախր հենց դրա համար էլ պայքարում եմ


Ներիր, որ կողքիդ չեմ կանգնում, ասում եմ խորին հարգանքով քո և կողքիդ եղած շատ երիտասարդների նկատմամբ: Քաղաքապետի ընտրության ժամանակ ամեն րոպե հետաքրքրվել եմ թե քո, թե մյուս ծանթ/անծանոթ երիտասարդների մասին, ու հպարտացել եմ անձամբ քեզնով, բայց կան որոշակի սահմաններ



> .... ի տարբերություն լոմով զինված աբորիգեների որոնք զանգում էին ընկերներին ու ասում "արի մլիցա տփելու"..պետքա պատժել այդ խուլիգաներին ամենայն խստությամբ..


Ես ոչ ոքի չեմ մեղադրում քաղաքական հայացքների ընտրության համար ու պահանջում եմ, որ նույնը լինի իմ նկատմամբ:  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> սկսի....


Տուռոջան
Արիացի
Տատ
Դայանա
Դավիդուս
Բիձա
Old

ես նրանց հայրենասիրության վրա չեմ կասկածում… պարզապես նրանց աշխարհայացքն ու տրամաբանությունն է այդպիսին դատաելով գրառումներից

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տուռոջան
> Արիացի
> Տատ
> Դայանա
> Դավիդուս
> Բիձա
> Old
> 
> ես նրանց հայրենասիրության վրա չեմ կասկածում… պարզապես նրանց աշխարհայացքն ու տրամաբանությունն է այդպիսին դատաելով գրառումներից


One Way Ticket

----------


## Բիձա

> Հեսա Հոկտեմբերի 14-ին (27-ին որ ըլներ ավելի լավ ու խորհրդանշական կլիներ) ՍՍ-ն ստորագրում ա ու մեր ազգային շահերի ֆայլերը բիրիք հանձնում ենք թորքերին, ադրբեջանցիներին, եվրոպաներին ու ամերիկացիներին ու մենք մաքուր ձեռներս լվում ու դուրս ենք գալիս խաղից  … 20 օր… ու մենք ստեղ նստած Լևոնին "անվստահության հանրաքվե ենք" անցկացնում… նրա իբր կերած մազութի… ծախած գործարանների… *ավիացիայի վերջին սամալյոտի*… մութի-ցուրտի, անձնական անտիպատիայի ու իրա շահերի հարցերն ենք քննարկում … լավ ա չէ՞… իսկական ժամանակն ա… ինչ ա ասել ա "դուրս եկեք բողոքեք" փիս վիրավորվել ենք… "դու էդ բանը պտի չասեիր, ախպեր… ով-ով, բայց դու վաբշե պտի չխոսաս… մոռացել ե՞ս մազութը, սամալյոտը, լուսերը, ցուրտը… հլա մի հատ ասա դու՞ ինչ շահ ունես ստե… հա ապեր ծախում ենք, լավ ենք անում… էտի քու գորձը չի… էտի դաժե մեր գոռձը չի… որ պետք ըլնի ես գիդեմ ինչ կանեմ, բայց քո ձևով չի լինելու… էտի վարյանտ չի…"
> 
> այ էս ա մեր  դիրքորոշումը… ու մեր գրագետ մասսայի մի զգալի մաս էս ֆորումում սենց ա մտածում…մտածեք ու արեք, ուղղակի հետո չասեք… Ստալինը, Ցարը, Աթաթուրքը, Թալեաթը, Սովետը, ամերիկան, եվրոպան………Լևոնը
> 
> եթե պետք ա անուններ էլ կարամ տամ ովքեր են սենց մտածողները
> Տուռոջան
> Արիացի
> Տատ
> Դայանա
> ...


Ինչքան էլ փորձում էի կուզեկուզ մնալ, չստացվեց-վերջը վառիր էլի. Մեֆ ջան. :Tongue: 
Շնորհակալ եմ ինձ հայրենասիրություն վերագրելու համար. Իրականում դա երևի այն էպիտետներից մեկն  է, որն ինձ առհասարակ չի բռնում. Եթե ոչ կանխակալ կարծիքով, այլ մի քիչ ավելի հանգիստ կարդացած լինեիր իմ գրառումները կտեսնեիր որ դա ակնառու է. 
Ես երևույթները տեսնում և քննարկում եմ իրենց նախապատմություն, կոնկրետ իրադրության ու շարժիչ ուժերի հաշվառմամբ. 
Քեզ թվում է, որ Հայաստանում հարցերը ուր որ է կլուծվեն, եթե չլինեն մեր պես դավաճանները, ապա  մի նոր պորցիա մարդ կմիանա շարժմանը, իսկ ես ավելի հավատում եմ Չերնոմիրդինին. 
20 տարի է սպասում ենք էսօր-վաղվանով, բայց այդ վաղը չի գալիս ու աբսուրդն է տարածվում.
Եթե Ձեր հաշվարկներում մեր տեսակը հաշվառված չի, ապա բարի եղեք  հաշվի առնել, Գրեք Բիձա --- մինուս,  այդքանը, ոչ ավել. 
Ես ազնվորեն  փորձել եմ  ամեն հարցի մեջ ակունքները, պատճառները, հիմքերը վեր հանել. Դու այսօր ես դեմ առել հայկական իրականության կեղտոտ կողմերին, ես  սկզբնական տասը տարիներին, որից հետո գերադասել եմ   անհոգ արևմտյան կյանքն ըստ մասնագիտական իմ ունակությունների. 
Ես ընդիմադիր չեմ, ուղղակի չեմ հանդուրժում սխալը. երբ տեսնում եմ, որ այն նպատակայնորեն ներմուծված է.
Ես հավասարապես դեմ էի ԼՏՊ-ի ամբարտավան  սխալներին, Ռոբի հաշվարկված դաժանությանը և հիմա էլ դեմ եմ Սերժի ինքնամփոփ սադիզմին. 
Ես ամեն իշխանության  եմ լինելու ընդիմադիր.  դա աշխարհայացքն է. էդպես եմ ծնվել ու էդպես էլ կգնամ.  
Դու և մյուսները հաճույքով ընդունում եք վերջին երկուսի հասցեին ասված բացասականը, բայց իսկույն ընդվզում եք ԼՏՊ-ի հասցեին ասվածի դեմ, մտածելով որ մենք վարի ենք տալիս հեսա-հեսա գլուխ եկող գործը. Աստված տա Հակ-ն ու ԼՏՊ-ն վերցնեն իշխանությունը և Հայաստանը անցնի նախադեպի այս կարևորագույն փուլը. 
Մի առիթով արդեն նշել էի, որ ես ընդիմության ընդիմություն եմ. Դուք ինձ չգիտեմ ինչ հիմունքներով  հավասարեցնում եք շարժման հակառակորդի- դաշնակի կամ ՀՀԿ- ի ու կայֆով պայքարում իմ դեմ. 
Ի վիճակի չեք հասկանալոըւ, որ իմ տեսակն էլ կա, որ իր չափանիշներով համոզվելով, որ կեղտը չի հաղթահարվելու, հավասարապես թքած ունի ցանկացած սրիկայի վրա՞. 
Երբ ես կանգնած էի ԼՏՊ- առաջին հավաքներին, իմ բազմաթիվ ընկերներ ասում էին, լսիր մոռացել ես մոտ անցյալիդ դժոխքը՞. Հենց քո մոտեցմամբ, Մեֆ ասում էի թքած, կգնամ կկանգնեմ, մի գուցե իսկապես մի բան փոխվի. 
Անցան ամիսներ և պարզվեց որ այդ մարդը մազաչափ անգամ չի փոխվել- նույն դոգմատիկն է, հույսը դրած դիմացինի թուլությունների վրա.
Սա է իմ ելակետը. Ես քաղաքական թատրոնների ու ներկայացումների   գլխաքանակ  ապահովողներից չեմ. Այս պահին ինչքան որ դու կարող ես ճիշտ լինել, նույնքան էլ ես.
Արի թարգենք միմյանց մեղադրելը.  :Ok:

----------

davidus (24.09.2009), Արիացի (24.09.2009), Տատ (24.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչքան էլ փորձում էի կուզեկուզ մնալ, չստացվեց-վերջը վառիր էլի. Մեֆ ջան.
> Շնորհակալ եմ ինձ հայրենասիրություն վերագրելու համար. Իրականում դա երևի այն էպիտետներից մեկն  է, որն ինձ առհասարակ չի բռնում. Եթե ոչ կանխակալ կարծիքով, այլ մի քիչ ավելի հանգիստ կարդացած լինեիր իմ գրառումները կտեսնեիր որ դա ակնառու է. 
> Ես երևույթները տեսնում և քննարկում եմ իրենց նախապատմություն, կոնկրետ իրադրության ու շարժիչ ուժերի հաշվառմամբ. 
> Քեզ թվում է, որ Հայաստանում հարցերը ուր որ է կլուծվեն, եթե չլինեն մեր պես դավաճանները, ապա  մի նոր պորցիա մարդ կմիանա շարժմանը, իսկ ես ավելի հավատում եմ Չերնոմիրդինին. 
> 20 տարի է սպասում ենք էսօր-վաղվանով, բայց այդ վաղը չի գալիս ու աբսուրդն է տարածվում.
> Եթե Ձեր հաշվարկներում մեր տեսակը հաշվառված չի, ապա բարի եղեք  հաշվի առնել, Գրեք Բիձա --- մինուս,  այդքանը, ոչ ավել. 
> Ես ազնվորեն  փորձել եմ  ամեն հարցի մեջ ակունքները, պատճառները, հիմքերը վեր հանել. Դու այսօր ես դեմ առել հայկական իրականության կեղտոտ կողմերին, ես  սկզբնական տասը տարիներին, որից հետո գերադասել եմ   անհոգ արևմտյան կյանքն ըստ մասնագիտական իմ ունակությունների. 
> Ես ընդիմադիր չեմ, ուղղակի չեմ հանդուրժում սխալը. երբ տեսնում եմ, որ այն նպատակայնորեն ներմուծված է.
> Ես հավասարապես դեմ էի ԼՏՊ-ի *ամբարտավան  սխալներին*, Ռոբի *հաշվարկված դաժանությանը* և հիմա էլ դեմ եմ Սերժի *ինքնամփոփ սադիզմին*. 
> ...


Բիձա ջան, նախ ասեմ որ քո հայրենսիրությունը հարցականի տակ չեմ դնում ու սրանք հենց այնպես խոսքեր չեն, իսկ եթե դավաճան եմ ասել ապա *ամբողջ ֆորումի առաջ քեզնից ներողություն եմ խնդրում*… իմ քննադատությունները քո անձի դեմ չեն ուղղված այլ տեսակետի ու հիմա կբացատրեմ…

19 օրից Սերժը ստորագրելու է այդ չարաբաստիկ պայմանագրերը/համաձայնագրերը, ու որից հետո շատ բաներ հնարավոր չի լինելու ետ շրջել… հիմա ի՞նչ հանցագործություն է արել Լևոնը անցյալում, որ մենք այսօր Սերժի դեմ չենք ընդվզում (առանց Լևոնին միանալու- սա էր Սեպ. 18-ի կոչը) ու անտարբեր, նեղացած/խռոված նայում թե ինչպես է այս ամենը աչքներիս առաջից սահելով գնում… 

ինչ խոսք, ես հասկանում եմ քո հուսախաբությունը, որ Լևոնը սխալվեց իր հաշվարկների մեջ, որ հույսը դնում էր դիմացինի թուլությունների ու ժողովրդի վրա, որ Լևոնը "մութ" ու "ցուրտ" անցյալ է ունեցել, բայց 19 օր հետո ստորագրվելու է ու դրա պատճառներից մեկն էլ հենց այս կրավորական դիրքն է որքան էլ վարպետորեն արդարացված լինի… այսօր դեռ մենք կարող ենք սրա դեմն առնել, բայց ոչ էս մենտալիտետով… Լևոնը կարող է այսօր Բաղդասարյանի պես ծախված լինել,  դա հարցի էությունը բացարձակապես չի փոխի, միևնույնն է քաղաքացին այսօր պարտավոր է ընդվզել, հակառակ դեպքում մենք հասարակություն չունենք և լիդերներից էլ որևէ բան պահանջելու իրավունք չունենք… ասում ես "20 տարի է սպասում ենք" … կարող ես արևածագին սպասել, գարնան գալուստին, որովհետև դրանից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչի չես կարող անել այդ ուղղությամբ, բայց երկիր կառուցելն ու հասարակություն կազմավորելը սպասելով չի լինի… 1000 տարի էլ սպասես չի լինելու… ես քեզ չեմ մեղադրում ու այս ամենի մեջ ես էլ իմ բաժինն ունեմ…

Բիձա ջան, ընդդիմությանը ընդդումություն լինել պետք չի դա անուղղակի իշխանամետություն է, որովհետև ընդդիմությանը ոչ թե քննադատություն են այլ հավասարեցնում իշխանություններին ՝ պախարակում են, իսկ սրանք հիմնովին տարբեր բաներ են… Սերժը հենց դրա վրա է հույսը դնում… չնայած ասեմ որ դա քո իրավունքն է … 

Մի բան էլ նշեմ… եթե վերլուծություններից ու քննարկումներից հետո ստանում ես մի հավասարում որտեղ "Լևոնը=Ռոբին=Սերժին" ուրեմն հաստատ մի բան սխալ ես հաշվել… իր բոլոր թերություններով հանդերձ Լևոնին էն մնացածի շարքին դասելը ոչ թե Լևոնի մասին է խոսում այլ խոսում է այդ վերլուծությունը անողի մասին…

էս ամեն ինչի մեջ Լևոնին մեղադրելը պարզապես "հայկական չուզողություն է"

----------

Chuk (24.09.2009), murmushka (24.09.2009), Ձայնալար (24.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Հեսա Հոկտեմբերի 14-ին (27-ին որ ըլներ ավելի լավ ու խորհրդանշական կլիներ) ՍՍ-ն ստորագրում ա ու մեր ազգային շահերի ֆայլերը բիրիք հանձնում ենք թորքերին, ադրբեջանցիներին, եվրոպաներին ու ամերիկացիներին ու մենք մաքուր ձեռներս լվում ու դուրս ենք գալիս խաղից  … 20 օր… ու մենք ստեղ նստած Լևոնին "անվստահության հանրաքվե ենք" անցկացնում… նրա իբր կերած մազութի… ծախած գործարանների… ավիացիայի վերջին սամալյոտի… մութի-ցուրտի, անձնական անտիպատիայի ու իրա շահերի հարցերն ենք քննարկում … լավ ա չէ՞… իսկական ժամանակն ա… ինչ ա ասել ա "դուրս եկեք բողոքեք" փիս վիրավորվել ենք… "դու էդ բանը պտի չասեիր, ախպեր… ով-ով, բայց դու վաբշե պտի չխոսաս… մոռացել ե՞ս մազութը, սամալյոտը, լուսերը, ցուրտը… հլա մի հատ ասա դու՞ ինչ շահ ունես ստե… հա ապեր ծախում ենք, լավ ենք անում… էտի քու գորձը չի… էտի դաժե մեր գոռձը չի… որ պետք ըլնի ես գիդեմ ինչ կանեմ, բայց քո ձևով չի լինելու… էտի վարյանտ չի…"
> 
> այ էս ա մեր  դիրքորոշումը… ու մեր գրագետ մասսայի մի զգալի մաս էս ֆորումում սենց ա մտածում…մտածեք ու արեք, ուղղակի հետո չասեք… Ստալինը, Ցարը, Աթաթուրքը, Թալեաթը, Սովետը, ամերիկան, եվրոպան………Լևոնը
> 
> եթե պետք ա անուններ էլ կարամ տամ ովքեր են սենց մտածողները


Մեֆո ջան, հոկտեմբերի 14-ը ստորագրելու օրը չի, այլ Թուրքիա-Հայաստան խաղի օրն ա, նենց որ հույսդ մի կորցրու, կարող ա և 27-ին ստորագրեն:



> Տուռոջան
> Արիացի
> Տատ
> Դայանա
> Դավիդուս
> Բիձա
> Old
> 
> ես նրանց հայրենասիրության վրա չեմ կասկածում… պարզապես նրանց աշխարհայացքն ու տրամաբանությունն է այդպիսին դատաելով գրառումներից


Էսքան քիչ?  :Shok:  
Մեֆո, փաստորեն, եթե միայն այսքան մատների վրա հաշված մարդ է դեմ, որ Լևոնը կանգնեցնի Սերժի երկիր հանձնելը, ապա մնացած կողմնակիցներով Լևոնը կարող է դա հանգիստ անել:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մեֆո ջան, հոկտեմբերի 14-ը ստորագրելու օրը չի, այլ Թուրքիա-Հայաստան խաղի օրն ա, նենց որ հույսդ մի կորցրու, կարող ա և 27-ին ստորագրեն:
> 
> Էսքան քիչ?  
> Մեֆո, փաստորեն, եթե միայն այսքան մատների վրա հաշված մարդ է դեմ, որ Լևոնը կանգնեցնի Սերժի երկիր հանձնելը, ապա մնացած կողմնակիցներով Լևոնը կարող է դա հանգիստ անել:


Փաստորեն 27-ին քեֆ ենք անում, Արիացի ջան: Իմանանք էլի, 14-ին չանենք հանկարծ:
Ի դեպ, "Մեֆո" դիմելաձևը երևի փոքր-ինչ սխալ է մի մարդու հանդեպ, որը քեզնից տարիքով բավականին մեծ է:  Չես կարծու՞մ:

----------

Քամի (24.09.2009)

----------


## ministr

Լավ. հիմա եթե երկու բառով ամփոփելու լինենք էս վերջին հանրահավաքը կստացվի որ ԼՏՊ-ն կանգնեց ասեց ես ձեռքերս լվանում եմ, բեմն էլ ազատում եմ: Հազար կուսակցություն կա եկեք հիմա էլ դուք խոսեք: Ու շատ լավ գիտի, որ էդ կուսակցությունների մեծամասնությունը դնես վառես մարդահոտ չի գա... առավելագույնը սմենով հացադուլ:
Հիմա ինչա ստացվում, որ պատասխանատու ժամանակա, ու որ հետո հանկարծ իր ուղղությամբ քարեր չգան, ոնց որ մի ժամանական եկան, մարդը քաշվումա մի կողմ ու խրամատավորվումա: Իսկ էն օրհասական վիճակը էջերով շարադրելու կարիք երևի թե չկար, քանի որ էն ամեն ինչը աչքներիս առաջա: Բայց դե պետք էր մի բանի մասին խոսել գոնե...

----------

Արիացի (24.09.2009), Տատ (24.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ի դեպ, "Մեֆո" դիմելաձևը երևի փոքր-ինչ սխալ է մի մարդու հանդեպ, որը քեզնից տարիքով բավականին մեծ է:  Չես կարծու՞մ:


Կարծում եմ, բայց ես տեղեկացել եմ, որ ինքը դեմ չի, որ իրան տենց դիմեն  :Wink:

----------


## Արիացի

> Փաստորեն 27-ին քեֆ ենք անում, Արիացի ջան: Իմանանք էլի, 14-ին չանենք հանկարծ:


Չգիտեմ, թե ով ինչ ա անելու, բայց երբ բանը հասնի Մեֆոյի նկարագրածին, ես առանց վարանելու գնալու եմ կռվելու եմ, ոնց որ հայրս ա 91-ին կռվել: Իսկ մնացածը կարան քեֆ էլ անեն:

----------

davidus (24.09.2009), Լուսաբեր (24.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Լավ. հիմա եթե երկու բառով ամփոփելու լինենք էս վերջին հանրահավաքը կստացվի որ ԼՏՊ-ն կանգնեց ասեց ես ձեռքերս լվանում եմ, բեմն էլ ազատում եմ: Հազար կուսակցություն կա եկեք հիմա էլ դուք խոսեք: Ու շատ լավ գիտի, որ էդ կուսակցությունների մեծամասնությունը դնես վառես մարդահոտ չի գա... առավելագույնը սմենով հացադուլ:
> Հիմա ինչա ստացվում, որ պատասխանատու ժամանակա, ու որ հետո հանկարծ իր ուղղությամբ քարեր չգան, ոնց որ մի ժամանական եկան, մարդը քաշվումա մի կողմ ու խրամատավորվումա: Իսկ էն օրհասական վիճակը էջերով շարադրելու կարիք երևի թե չկար, քանի որ էն ամեն ինչը աչքներիս առաջա: Բայց դե պետք էր մի բանի մասին խոսել գոնե...


Երբ Լևոնը վերադարձավ, մի խելոք մարդուց նրա մասին կարծիք հարցրի ու ստացա պատասխան. "Լևոնը վախկոտ մարդ ա": Հիմա դա կարելի ա էդքան կոպիտ չասել, կարելի ա ասել հակահեղափոխական կամ չգիտեմ էլ ինչ քաղաքական ձևական տերմիններով, բայց ես 18-ի ելույթը կարդալուց հետո համոզվեցի.
Լևոնը վախկոտ մարդ ա:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կարծում եմ, բայց ես տեղեկացել եմ, որ ինքը դեմ չի, որ իրան տենց դիմեն


Ինքը կարող է դեմ չլինել, բայց ես որպես կողքից նայող մարդ հավաստիացնում եմ, որ նման դիմելաձևը բավականին տգեղ և անհարգալից է: 
Մնացածը քո գործն է:




> Չգիտեմ, թե ով ինչ ա անելու, բայց երբ բանը հասնի Մեֆոյի նկարագրածին, ես առանց վարանելու գնալու եմ կռվելու եմ, ոնց որ հայրս ա 91-ին կռվել: Իսկ մնացածը կարան քեֆ էլ անեն:


Կռվենք Արիացի ջան... մի անգամ էլ կռվենք: Էղածն ինչ ա?
Մանավանդ, որ առանց դրա հնարավոր չէր յոլա գնալ: Ոչ մի կերպ: 
Ուրիշ լուծում չկար:

----------


## Արիացի

> Կռվենք Արիացի ջան... մի անգամ էլ կռվենք: Էղածն ինչ ա?
> Մանավանդ, որ առանց դրա հնարավոր չէր յոլա գնալ: Ոչ մի կերպ: 
> Ուրիշ լուծում չկար:


Եթե բանը հասնի ստորագրելուն, էլի առանց կռվելու հնարավոր չի լինելու յոլա գնալ ու ուրիշ լուծում չի լինելու, բացի կռվելուց:

----------


## Տատ

Գիտե՞ք, ես կգնայի կոնկրետ ստորագրության դեմ հանրահավաքի...
լավ կլիներ, եթե ԼՏՊ, Դաշնակներն ու մյուսները թաքուն հանդիպեն, ոչ մի ուրիշ ապագա բանի մասին չխոսեն, ու կարծես «спонтанный» միացյալ անհամաձայնության հավաք կազմակերպեն, ասես իրենք չեն, ամբոխն է, առանց լավրերի բաժանման...միայն թե չստորագրվի: Ժողովուրդը կգա, եթե նրան չլարեն անձի կողմ վերցնելու որոշման պարտականությամբ:
Գոնե մի անգամ:

----------

Արիացի (24.09.2009), Բիձա (24.09.2009)

----------


## ministr

Եթե խոսքը գնումա շարքային դաշնակցականների մասին ապա շատ հնարավորա: Բայց դե վերևը պետքա պայմանավորվի, իսկ վերևին արդեն լավ ճանաչում ենք... տակ չտո դաշնակ կապուտ...

----------


## Տատ

> Բայց դե վերևը պետքա պայմանավորվի, իսկ վերևին արդեն լավ ճանաչում ենք...


Դե հենց էդ եմ ասում

----------


## Արիացի

> Գիտե՞ք, ես կգնայի կոնկրետ ստորագրության դեմ հանրահավաքի...
> լավ կլիներ, եթե ԼՏՊ, Դաշնակներն ու մյուսները թաքուն հանդիպեն, ոչ մի ուրիշ ապագա բանի մասին չխոսեն, ու կարծես «спонтанный» միացյալ անհամաձայնության հավաք կազմակերպեն, ասես իրենք չեն, ամբոխն է, առանց լավրերի բաժանման...միայն թե չստորագրվի: Ժողովուրդը կգա, եթե նրան չլարեն անձի կողմ վերցնելու որոշման պարտականությամբ:
> Գոնե մի անգամ:


Իմ հույսը արցախյան պատերազմի վետերաններն են ու նաև սփյուռքահայությունը:

----------


## murmushka

> արցախյան պատերազմի վետերաններն


ցավոք պիտի ասեմ, որ նրանց մի զգալի մասը նախկին և ներկա քաղբանտարկյալ է

----------

Chuk (24.09.2009), Mephistopheles (24.09.2009), Norton (24.09.2009), Արիացի (24.09.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Տուռոջան
> Արիացի
> Տատ
> Դայանա
> *Դավիդուս*
> Բիձա
> Old
> 
> ես նրանց հայրենասիրության վրա չեմ կասկածում… պարզապես նրանց աշխարհայացքն ու տրամաբանությունն է այդպիսին դատաելով գրառումներից


չես պատկերացնի ինչ անակնկալ էր ինձ համար  :Smile: 
 արդեն ասել եմ, որ էս բաժնում էլ չեմ գրելու..... դրա համար չեմ մեկնաբանի..... 
ուղղակի ևս կփորձեմ էլ ավելի զարգացած ուղեղներին մի բան ՀԱՍԿԱՑՆԵԼ.... ով որ ձեր գաղափարները չի կիսում, ձեր թշնամին չի, ով լևոնի հետևից չի գնում, նրա ոտի տակը չի պաչում, էս ազգի դավաճանը չի... շատ ուժեղ բանականության տեր պետք չի լինել, որ էս պարզ ճշմարտությունը հասկանալի լինի....

----------


## Արիացի

> ցավոք պիտի ասեմ, որ նրանց մի զգալի մասը նախկին և ներկա քաղբանտարկյալ է


հա գիտեմ ու դա ցավալի է: Հուսով եմ Սերժին հեռացնելուց հետո նրանք ազատ կարձակվեն:

----------


## Chuk

> Բագրատ ջան, իմ համար կարևորը նախագահ հանելը չի, իմ համար կարևորը, որ մեր իշխանությունների արած քայլերը ինձ գոհացնեն: Դրան հասնելու երկու ձև կա, *կամ իշխանության սխալ քայլերը նենց ես անում, որ իշխանությունը ինքը ուղղի*, կամ էլ պայքարում ես իշխանափոխության համար: *Ես նախընտրում եմ առաջին տարբերակը*, բայց երկրորդից չեմ հրաժարվում: Կոնկրետ հիմա, իմ անձնական, ոչ ճշգրիտ ու քաղաքականությունից հեռու մարդու կարծիքով, մինչև հոկտեմբերի 14-ը կամ Սերժը հեռանալու է, կամ հրաժարվելու է թուրքիայի հետ քիրվայություն անելու իր ազգադավ ծրագրից: Ավելի հավանական եմ համարում առաջին տարբերակը:
> 
> Շատերին ա թվում, թե ես դաշնակներին համակրում եմ ու շատերն էլ ինձ փորձում են նույնիսկ դաշնակ սարքել, չնայած տարբեր առիթներով ասել եմ, որ ես կուսակցություն կոչվածով ինձ չեմ սահմանափակում:





> Ես իմ պատճառներն ունեմ Տեր Պետրոսյանին չհավատալու, նրան չընտրելու ու նրա հետևից չգնալու: Ու եթե, աստված չանի, նա դառնա այս երկրի ղեկավարը (չնայած դրա վտանգը չկա) *ես ամեն ինչ անելու եմ ու հնարավոր միջոցներով փորձելու եմ այնպես անել, որ նա հեռանա ու հրաժարական տա*: Բայց համարյա համոզված եմ, որ դա կանեն նաև նրա ներկայիս համախոհների մեծ մասը:


Սասուն ջան, էսօրվանից դու իմ եղբայրն ես: Պաչեմ քո էն արիական ճակատը: Շնորհակալ եմ, եղբայրս: Էջերով փորձում եմ հիմնավորել, որ ձեր մոտ ամեն ինչը անձով է պայմանավորված, չէի կարողանում նորմալ հիմնավորել, էն էլ օգնության հասար, եղբայրս, շատ շնորհակալ եմ:

Չէ, հասկանու՞մ ես, մարդը նախընտրում ա էնպիսի միջոցների դիմի, որ իշխանությունը իրեն գոհացնող քայլեր անի, բայց եթե հանկարծ ու բոբո Տեր-Պետրոսյանը գա, ամեն ինչ անելու ա, որ հրաժարական տա, որովհետև... չսիրելու անձնական պատճառ ունի:

Թքած, որ էս պահին նախագահի աթոռը զբաղեցրածը բռնաբարում ա էն ամենը, ինչը դու՛, Սասուն, սուրբ ես համարում ու ազնիվ, ճիշտ: Պետք է փորձել հակազդել էս դեպքում: Բայց որ Լևոնը գա, եթե անգամ լավ բան անի, դու իրան չհավատալու անձնական պատճառ ունես, նպատակ ես դնելու նրա հրաժարականին հասնելը:

Սա ոչ այլ ինչ չէ, քան իրականում գաղափարի բացակայություն:
Ես այսօր Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականն եմ պահանջում (ոչ ակտիվ կերպով) ու դրա համար ունեմ պատճառներ, բայց ոչ երբեք անձնական, այլ ունեմ գաղափարական ու աշխարհայացքային տարաձայնություններ, ունեմ սկզբունքային խնդիրներ՝ կապված ոչ թե նրա անձի, այլ նրա վարած քաղաքականության, կատարած քայլերի, գործած ու գործող ապօրինությունների հետ:

Աբսուրդ ա, աբսուրդի թատրոն:

Ինչի՞ ես նստել: Գնա բողոքի պիկետ արա, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը քաղաքականությունից հեռանա, որովհետև քո թեզը, որ իր նախագահ դառնալու դեպքում իր դեմ պայքարելու ես, իրագործելի չի հասարակ պատճառով. ինքը հայտարարել է իր չառաջադրվելը: Ու եթե պետք լինի, հարյուր անգամ կկրկնեմ, մինչև տեղ հասնի. պայքարը Տեր-Պետրոսյանի պայքարը չի, այլ ժողովրդի պայքարն ա, հերիք ա անշնորհք կերպով ամեն անգամ իր անձի վրա շուռ տաք:

----------

Norton (24.09.2009)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> չես պատկերացնի ինչ անակնկալ էր ինձ համար 
>  արդեն ասել եմ, որ էս բաժնում էլ չեմ գրելու..... դրա համար չեմ մեկնաբանի..... 
> ուղղակի ևս կփորձեմ էլ ավելի զարգացած ուղեղներին մի բան ՀԱՍԿԱՑՆԵԼ.... ով որ ձեր գաղափարները չի կիսում, ձեր թշնամին չի, ով լևոնի հետևից չի գնում, նրա ոտի տակը չի պաչում, էս ազգի դավաճանը չի... շատ ուժեղ բանականության տեր պետք չի լինել, որ էս պարզ ճշմարտությունը հասկանալի լինի....


Իսկ ուղեղի ի՞նչ աստիճան զարգացածություն ա պետք հասկանալու համար, որ անգամ Շարժման ամենաակտիվ մասնակիցները Լևոնի ոտքի տակը չեն պաչում, Դավիդուս ջան:
Տենց բարդ ա՞ ընկալել, որ Լևոնն ընդամենը էն մարդն էր, որ ներկայիս գյոռմամիշ մարդակեր ղեկավարության դեմ պայքարող ժողովրդին հավաքեց մեկ բանակի մեջ:

Էլ ո՞նց բացատրենք, որ եթե Լևոնի փոխարեն մեկ ուրիշը դա աներ, հիմա իր անունն էր հնչելու: 
Կարող ա՞ չինարեն ենք գրում:

----------


## Chuk

> ես 50 տարի չեմ ապրի: Բայց ճիշտ ես անում, պարզ է, որ պիտի տանես պատասխանատվությունը: Իմ հույսն ընդհանրապես միայդ դու ես, և հենց քեզ համար եմ անհանգստանում, աչքերիդ լինզայի համարը ճշտում(փոխաբերական էր, ես իմ, լինզա ունե՞ս, հանկարծ չնեղանաս)
> Չուկ, հաստատ՞: այստեղ գրում էիք:
> 
> Չուկ, ճակատդ բետոն ա, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Չես լսում ինձ, չես կարողանում հարաբերական մոտենալ մեր տիեզերքին: ես անձնական բան չունեմ նրա հետ կիսելու


Տատ ջան, ես անկեղծորեն ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ անձնական անտիպատիա չունես, բայց քո գրառումները այլ բան են ցույց տալիս: Ոչ միայն այս թեմայում, այլ օրինակ էն սիրուն՝ քո հարցազրույցի թեմայում, որտեղ լրիվ անտեղի, լրիվ անիմաստ, կոնտեքստի հետ կապ չունեցող տեղերում իր անունը մեկ էլ մեջ էր մտնում: Դա մենակ մի բան ա ցույց տալիս, իր՝ քո համար իդեա ֆիքս լինելը: Իսկ եթե սխալվում եմ, ապա շատ ավելի լավ: Ներիր որ պարզ եմ խոսում, ուղղակի լինզաներս ուղղեցի ու ամեն ինչ էս գույների տակ տեսա  :Smile:

----------


## murmushka

> Հուսով եմ Սերժին հեռացնելուց հետո


իսկ ինչպե՞ս, ո՞ւմ միջոցով, ի՞նչ ճանապարհով :Shok:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իսկ ինչպե՞ս, ո՞ւմ միջոցով, ի՞նչ ճանապարհով


*դու* սերժին կհեռացնես… միլիցեքից ծեծ կուտես… կգնդակահարվես … հետո ինքը կգա բանտի դուռը կբացի…

----------

Chuk (24.09.2009), Norton (24.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, դու մոռանում ես թե ովքեր և ում կողքին են կանգնում: Ես մի ավազակապետին չեմ կարող գերադասել մյուսից, ու իմ քաղաքացիական իրավունքն է քո "նախընտրած"/"ֆավորիտ" քաղաքական գործչին համարել "չափազանց անընդունելի" ու դա ոչ մեկին իրավունք չի տալիս ինձ ու բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր ԼՏՊ-ի կողքին կանգնած չեն, համարել ստրուկ:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Սեպտեմբերի 18-ի հանրահավաքի ելույթի մասին ոչինչ չգտա նշածդ թեմայում:


Արմ ջան, քեզ ոչ մեկը չի մեղադրել Լևոնի կողքին չկանգնելու համար, բացարձակապես ոչ մեկը: Ու ոչ էլ որևէ մեկը կարող ա դա պահանջել: Բայց այ քեզ ու քո նման մտածողներին «ստրուկ» համարել ներկա ավազակապետության դեմ չպայքարելու համար յուրաքանչյուրիս իրավունքն է: Քավ լիցի, ես քեզ ստրուկ չեմ համարում: Ես քեզ քաղաքականության հարցում սխալ կողմնորոշված եմ համարում՝ միաժամանակ հարգելով քո տեսակետը, թեկուզ չհամաձայնվելով:

Նշածս թեմայում գրել էի, որ ՀԱԿ հայտարարություններն են: Իսկ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթները սովորաբար լինում են համապատասխան հանրահավաքի թեմայում: Մասնավորապես քննարկման մեջ մտնելուց առաջ եթե մի քանի էջ առաջից սկսեիր կարդալ, կգտնեիր:

Ամեն դեպքում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գործունեությանը ու ելույթներին կարող ես ծանոթանալ հետևյալ կայքում:

հ.գ. ուզում եմ հատուկ նշել, որ մեր քաղաքական տարաձայնությունները, որոնց մասին մենք վաղուց գիտենք չեն ազդել ու չեն էլ կարող ազդել մեր հարաբերությունների վրա: Դու գիտես, որ ոչ միայն ակումբում, այլև ակումբից դուրս իմ ամենասիրելի ու ամենամտերիմ մարդկանցից մեկն ես: Այս մասին լրացուցիչ գրելս հարկադրեց գրառումներիդ ոճը, որովհետև տպավորություն ունեմ, որ դու կարծում ես, որ այս սուր թեմատիկ գրառումները ոչ թե ասածներիդ, այլ անձիդ դեմ են: Այդպիսի բան չկա:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչքան էլ փորձում էի կուզեկուզ մնալ, չստացվեց-վերջը վառիր էլի. Մեֆ ջան.
> Շնորհակալ եմ ինձ հայրենասիրություն վերագրելու համար. Իրականում դա երևի այն էպիտետներից մեկն  է, որն ինձ առհասարակ չի բռնում. Եթե ոչ կանխակալ կարծիքով, այլ մի քիչ ավելի հանգիստ կարդացած լինեիր իմ գրառումները կտեսնեիր որ դա ակնառու է. 
> Ես երևույթները տեսնում և քննարկում եմ իրենց նախապատմություն, կոնկրետ իրադրության ու շարժիչ ուժերի հաշվառմամբ. 
> Քեզ թվում է, որ Հայաստանում հարցերը ուր որ է կլուծվեն, եթե չլինեն մեր պես դավաճանները, ապա  մի նոր պորցիա մարդ կմիանա շարժմանը, իսկ ես ավելի հավատում եմ Չերնոմիրդինին. 
> 20 տարի է սպասում ենք էսօր-վաղվանով, բայց այդ վաղը չի գալիս ու աբսուրդն է տարածվում.
> Եթե Ձեր հաշվարկներում մեր տեսակը հաշվառված չի, ապա բարի եղեք  հաշվի առնել, Գրեք Բիձա --- մինուս,  այդքանը, ոչ ավել. 
> Ես ազնվորեն  փորձել եմ  ամեն հարցի մեջ ակունքները, պատճառները, հիմքերը վեր հանել. Դու այսօր ես դեմ առել հայկական իրականության կեղտոտ կողմերին, ես  սկզբնական տասը տարիներին, որից հետո գերադասել եմ   անհոգ արևմտյան կյանքն ըստ մասնագիտական իմ ունակությունների. 
> Ես ընդիմադիր չեմ, ուղղակի չեմ հանդուրժում սխալը. երբ տեսնում եմ, որ այն նպատակայնորեն ներմուծված է.
> Ես հավասարապես դեմ էի ԼՏՊ-ի ամբարտավան  սխալներին, Ռոբի հաշվարկված դաժանությանը և հիմա էլ դեմ եմ Սերժի ինքնամփոփ սադիզմին. 
> ...


Բիձա ջան, թույլ տուր նկատել, որ երբեմն լակոնիզմը լավ բան է: Այս ամբողջ երկար տեքստի փոխարեն կարող էիր շատ կարճ գրել.
«Ես բոլորին դեմ եմ, միշտ խոսելու եմ, բայց բան չեմ անելու»:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չգիտեմ, թե ով ինչ ա անելու, բայց երբ բանը հասնի Մեֆոյի նկարագրածին, ես առանց վարանելու գնալու եմ կռվելու եմ, ոնց որ հայրս ա 91-ին կռվել: Իսկ մնացածը կարան քեֆ էլ անեն:


Չես կռվելու Արիացի,քաջնազարություն մի արա, ավատարիդ մի խափնվի… եթե կռվող ես մինչև ստորագրելը պիտի կռվես… քո հայրը (փառք ու պատիվ նրան) կռվել ա որ էսօր մենք սա չստորագրենք, իսկ դու ասում ես ստորագրելուց հետո կռվեմ…

… կռվել պետք չի, *էսօր* բանը որ հասավ կռվելուն հաշվի կորցրել ենք (րազմական ուժն ինկատի չունեմ)

----------

Հայկօ (24.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ. հիմա եթե երկու բառով ամփոփելու լինենք էս վերջին հանրահավաքը կստացվի որ ԼՏՊ-ն կանգնեց ասեց ես ձեռքերս լվանում եմ, բեմն էլ ազատում եմ: Հազար կուսակցություն կա եկեք հիմա էլ դուք խոսեք: Ու շատ լավ գիտի, որ էդ կուսակցությունների մեծամասնությունը դնես վառես մարդահոտ չի գա... առավելագույնը սմենով հացադուլ:
> Հիմա ինչա ստացվում, որ պատասխանատու ժամանակա, ու որ հետո հանկարծ իր ուղղությամբ քարեր չգան, ոնց որ մի ժամանական եկան, մարդը քաշվումա մի կողմ ու խրամատավորվումա: Իսկ էն օրհասական վիճակը էջերով շարադրելու կարիք երևի թե չկար, քանի որ էն ամեն ինչը աչքներիս առաջա: Բայց դե պետք էր մի բանի մասին խոսել գոնե...


Հարգանքներով ընդհատեմ կենացդ, ու ասեմ, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթը երկու խոսքով ամփոփել հնարավոր չի, իսկ քո ամփոփումը իրականության հետ եզր անգամ չունի: ՀԱԿ-ն իր ձեռքերը չի լվացել ու բեմն առժամանակ է ազատել, որպեսզի եթե ու հանկարծ իսկապես մյուս ընդդիմադիրների չակտիվանալը կամ չմիավորվելը կապված է իր գերիշխող դերի հետ, ապա ակտիվանան: Եթե դա լինի, հրաշալի կլինի: Չի լինի, մենք շարունակում ենք լինել՝ նույն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետ:

Տեր-Պետրոսյանի քաղաքականությունից հեռանալը, ցավոք, շատերի երազանքն է, բարեբախտաբար, չիրականացող երազանքը:

----------


## Chuk

> Չգիտեմ, թե ով ինչ ա անելու, բայց երբ բանը հասնի Մեֆոյի նկարագրածին, ես առանց վարանելու գնալու եմ կռվելու եմ, ոնց որ հայրս ա 91-ին կռվել: Իսկ մնացածը կարան քեֆ էլ անեն:


Իմ դիտարկումները ցույց են տալիս, որ որպես կանոն ովքեր կռվելուց ակտիվ խոսում են, վերջում ծակուծուկեր են մտնում, իսկ պատերազմից հնարավորինս խուսափողներն ու համեստները հայտնվում առաջին գծում:

Հուսանք, որ քո դեպքում այդ օրինաչափությունը չի գործում: Ու չնայած այդ հույսիս, խոսքերդ իմ մոտ հավատ չեն ներշնչում: Ներիր անկեղծության համար:

----------

Kuk (24.09.2009), Norton (24.09.2009), Քամի (24.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Գիտե՞ք, ես կգնայի կոնկրետ ստորագրության դեմ հանրահավաքի...
> լավ կլիներ, եթե ԼՏՊ, Դաշնակներն ու մյուսները թաքուն հանդիպեն, ոչ մի ուրիշ ապագա բանի մասին չխոսեն, ու կարծես «спонтанный» միացյալ անհամաձայնության հավաք կազմակերպեն, ասես իրենք չեն, ամբոխն է, առանց լավրերի բաժանման...միայն թե չստորագրվի: Ժողովուրդը կգա, եթե նրան չլարեն անձի կողմ վերցնելու որոշման պարտականությամբ:
> Գոնե մի անգամ:


Տատ, ՀԱԿ-ը մեռավ դա առաջարկելով:
Ինքը մեղավո՞ր է, որ հիմա ՀՅԴ-ն Սերժի խաղն է խաղում:

----------


## Chuk

Տարօրինակ միտք է անընդհատ թևածում Արիացու գրառումներում. նա համոզվածություն ունի, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը մինչև պայմանագրերի ստորագրումը հրաժարական է տալու: Սա հեքիաթ է, բայց դրանում համոզվելու համար պետք է սպասել մինչև այդ պահը: Իսկ մինչ այդ ես սկսում եմ հասկանալ թե համոզվածությունը որտեղից է եկել:

Խնդիրն այն է, որ ՀՅԴ-ն իր դեմքը փրկելու խնդիր ունի, չէ որ նաև իր մասնակցությամբ ու մեղսակցությամբ են ստեղծվել այս փաստաթղթերը: Տարուց ավել նրանք այս փաստաթղթի գոյությունը փորձել են կոծկել, պատրանք ստեղծել, որ այն չկա, խաբել են, կեղծել են, որպեսզի հնարավորինս երկար մնան կերակրատաշտի մոտ: Վերջին պահին, երբ արդեն փաստաթղթի գոյությունը դարձել է անհերքելի ճշմարտություն, նրանք կամ պիտի էնպիսի բան անեն, որ շարքային դաշնակներն ու համախոհները չնկատեն իրենց մասնակցությունն այդ ամենին, չհիասթափվեն, կամ էլ ընդունեն իրենց ծախված, երեսպաշտ լինելը:

ՀՅԴ-ը պարագլուխներն իրենց դեմքը կորցնել չեն ուզում: Դրա համար իրենք պիտի պայքարեին, կամ պայքարի իմիտացիա ստեղծեին: Պայքարն նպատակակետը պետք է լիներ Սերժ Սարգսյանը, բայց իրենց դուխը դրան չէր հերիքի: Հետևաբար գնացին իմիտացիոն ճանապարհով, պահանջելով ինչ-որ կամակատար նախարարի հրաժարականը: Բայց սա, իրականում, բավական չէր չհասկացվածության մթնոլորտը ցրելու համար, մանավանդ որ շատ քաղաքական ուժեր, հրապարակախոսներ հիմնավորեցին այդ քայլի կեղծ լինելը, շարքային դաշնակներն ու համախոհներն առնվազն զգում էին, որ իրենց խաբում են:

ՀՅԴ-ն, կարծես թե, գտել է ելքը: Կարծում եմ, որ շշուկներ է տարածում, որ թեև իրենք նախարարի հրաժարական են պահանջում, բայց հիմնական թիրախը նախագահն է, ու այդ շշուկներում համոզմունք հայտնում, որ նախագահը չի ստորագրելու, հրաժարական է տալու: Չեմ կարծում, որ Արիացուն հենց դաշնակներից է հասել շշուկը (չեմ էլ բացառում), բայց կարծում եմ, որ հենց այդ շշուկն է հասել: Հակառակ դեպքում ուղղակի անհասկանալի է այդ ֆանտաստիկ մտքի առաջացումը Արիացու մոտ:

----------


## Տատ

> Ոչ միայն այս թեմայում, այլ օրինակ էն սիրուն՝ քո հարցազրույցի թեմայում, որտեղ լրիվ անտեղի, լրիվ անիմաստ, կոնտեքստի հետ կապ չունեցող տեղերում իր անունը մեկ էլ մեջ էր մտնում:


Մեջ է մտնում, քանի որ միաժամանակ զուգահեռ մի քանի բան  է գլուխս զբաղեցնում և ինքնստինքյան է համեմատություն անելը, փիլիսոփայական և շատ էլ կոնտեքստային: 
Ինչպես և Ոսկե Ձկնիկը: Ուրիշ բան պիտի ուզեի... :Smile: 




> Տատ, ՀԱԿ-ը մեռավ դա առաջարկելով:
> Ինքը մեղավո՞ր է, որ հիմա ՀՅԴ-ն Սերժի խաղն է խաղում:


 Չուկ, դե ուրեմն մի բանում մեղավոր է, որ չեն գտնում լեզու, տենց չի լինում, որ մենակ մեկը մեղավոր լինի, միայն ՝ մյուսը: 
ՀԱԿը միշտ միայն լավն է ուզում, բայց...
Я хотел как лучше, а вышло как всегда...եթե մի բան չի ստացվում, միայն դիմացինը չի սխալ, ինքդ էլ կարող ես քեզ մեջ փնտրել: Ի՞նչն է ՀԱԿը անհաջող անում (չեմ սիրում _սխալ_ խոսքը), որ չեն մերձանում, նույնիսկ այսպիսի սկզբունքային համաձայն հարցում, ինչպիսին է ստորագրումը:
Դաշնակի սխալը գիտեք, Սերժի սխալը գիտեք, իսկ ձերը՞: Դուք ինքներդ որ չգտնեք, ուզում ա 1000 տարի անցնի, համախոհների քանակը կամ մյուս կուսակցությունների թշնամական վերաբերմունքը չի լավանա:

----------

Բիձա (24.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տարօրինակ միտք է անընդհատ թևածում Արիացու գրառումներում. նա համոզվածություն ունի, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը մինչև պայմանագրերի ստորագրումը հրաժարական է տալու: Սա հեքիաթ է, բայց դրանում համոզվելու համար պետք է սպասել մինչև այդ պահը: Իսկ մինչ այդ ես սկսում եմ հասկանալ թե համոզվածությունը որտեղից է եկել:
> 
> Խնդիրն այն է, որ ՀՅԴ-ն իր դեմքը փրկելու խնդիր ունի, չէ որ նաև իր մասնակցությամբ ու մեղսակցությամբ են ստեղծվել այս փաստաթղթերը: Տարուց ավել նրանք այս փաստաթղթի գոյությունը փորձել են կոծկել, պատրանք ստեղծել, որ այն չկա, խաբել են, կեղծել են, որպեսզի հնարավորինս երկար մնան կերակրատաշտի մոտ: Վերջին պահին, երբ արդեն փաստաթղթի գոյությունը դարձել է անհերքելի ճշմարտություն, նրանք կամ պիտի էնպիսի բան անեն, որ շարքային դաշնակներն ու համախոհները չնկատեն իրենց մասնակցությունն այդ ամենին, չհիասթափվեն, կամ էլ ընդունեն իրենց ծախված, երեսպաշտ լինելը:
> 
> *ՀՅԴ-ը պարագլուխներն իրենց դեմքը կորցնել չեն ուզում:* Դրա համար իրենք պիտի պայքարեին, կամ պայքարի իմիտացիա ստեղծեին: Պայքարն նպատակակետը պետք է լիներ Սերժ Սարգսյանը, բայց իրենց դուխը դրան չէր հերիքի: Հետևաբար գնացին իմիտացիոն ճանապարհով, պահանջելով ինչ-որ կամակատար նախարարի հրաժարականը: Բայց սա, իրականում, բավական չէր չհասկացվածության մթնոլորտը ցրելու համար, մանավանդ որ շատ քաղաքական ուժեր, հրապարակախոսներ հիմնավորեցին այդ քայլի կեղծ լինելը, շարքային դաշնակներն ու համախոհներն առնվազն զգում էին, որ իրենց խաբում են:
> 
> ՀՅԴ-ն, կարծես թե, գտել է ելքը: Կարծում եմ, որ շշուկներ է տարածում, որ թեև իրենք նախարարի հրաժարական են պահանջում, բայց հիմնական թիրախը նախագահն է, ու այդ շշուկներում համոզմունք հայտնում, որ նախագահը չի ստորագրելու, հրաժարական է տալու: Չեմ կարծում, որ Արիացուն հենց դաշնակներից է հասել շշուկը (չեմ էլ բացառում), բայց կարծում եմ, որ հենց այդ շշուկն է հասել: Հակառակ դեպքում ուղղակի անհասկանալի է այդ *ֆանտաստիկ մտքի առաջացումը Արիացու մոտ:*


Չուկ ջան, իրանք մի հատ երես չունեն… շատ ունեն, մեկը փչացավ (փչացրին) մյուսն են օգտագորշում… կոալիցիայի անդամ-ընդդիմություն- կառուցողական ընդդիմություն- հեղափոխակամ… ու սենց շարունակ

Մեր Արիացի ախպոր բոլոր մտքերն էլ միշտ էլ ֆանտաստիկ են…ինչ կա անհասկանալի

----------

Բիձա (24.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, դե ուրեմն մի բանում մեղավոր է, որ չեն գտնում լեզու, տենց չի լինում, որ մենակ մեկը մեղավոր լինի, միայն ՝ մյուսը: 
> ՀԱԿը միշտ միայն լավն է ուզում, բայց...
> Я хотел как лучше, а вышло как всегда...եթե մի բան չի ստացվում, միայն դիմացինը չի սխալ, ինքդ էլ կարող ես քեզ մեջ փնտրել: Ի՞նչն է ՀԱԿը անհաջող անում (չեմ սիրում _սխալ_ խոսքը), որ չեն մերձանում, նույնիսկ այսպիսի սկզբունքային համաձայն հարցում, ինչպիսին է ստորագրումը:
> Դաշնակի սխալը գիտեք, Սերժի սխալը գիտեք, իսկ ձերը՞: Դուք ինքներդ որ չգտնեք, ուզում ա 1000 տարի անցնի, համախոհների քանակը կամ մյուս կուսակցությունների թշնամական վերաբերմունքը չի լավանա:


Տատ ջան, արի մի բան պատմեմ:
Ուրեմն քաղաքապետի ընտրություններ էր: Փորձում էինք հնարավոր բոլոր ձևերով կեղծիքներն արգելել: Իհարկե ինչ-որ չափով հաջողվեց, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ պռավալ էր, հրաշալի ու կուռ մեխանիզմ էր մշակված կեղծիքների, բայց սա քննարկման առանձին թեմա ա: Հիմա ուրիշ բան էի պատմում: Ուրեմն ունեինք վստահված անձերի ինստիտուտ, դիտորդների, լրագրողների և այլն: Կային նաև արագ արձագանքման խմբեր, ովքեր ահազանգերի դեպքում պիտի գնային էսինչ տեղամասը, պարզելու համար թե ինչ է կատարվում: 

Ուրեմն ես էդ ՀԱԿ տեղամասային շտաբերից մեկի արագ արձագանքման խմբերից մեկում էի, 4 հոգով էինք ու չորսից մեկը... դաշնակ: Նախկին ազատամարտիկ էր, ներկայիս դաշնակ, շատ համակրելի ու ազնիվ մի մարդ, ափսոս, անունը չեմ հիշում:

Ասածս ինչ է: Համագործակցելու համար պետք է, որ երկու կողմերն էլ ուզեն: ՀՅԴ դեպքում շարքային դաշնակներից ու համախոհներից շատերն են ուզում: Բայց մեծ ու նորմալ համագործակցություն կարող է լինել միայն պարագլուխների ուզելու դեպքում, իսկ իրանք՝ Վահան Հովհաննիսյան, Կիրո Մանոյան, Արմեն Ռուստամյան, այլք, պարզապես չեն ուզում: Ընդ որում ոչ թե քաղաքական, այլ անձնական նկատառումներով:

----------

Տատ (25.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեջ է մտնում, քանի որ միաժամանակ զուգահեռ մի քանի բան  է գլուխս զբաղեցնում և ինքնստինքյան է համեմատություն անելը, փիլիսոփայական և շատ էլ կոնտեքստային: 
> Ինչպես և Ոսկե Ձկնիկը: Ուրիշ բան պիտի ուզեի...
> 
>  Չուկ, դե ուրեմն մի բանում մեղավոր է, որ չեն գտնում լեզու, տենց չի լինում, որ մենակ մեկը մեղավոր լինի, միայն ՝ մյուսը: 
> ՀԱԿը միշտ միայն լավն է ուզում, բայց...
> Я хотел как лучше, а вышло как всегда...եթե մի բան չի ստացվում, միայն դիմացինը չի սխալ, ինքդ էլ կարող ես քեզ մեջ փնտրել: Ի՞նչն է ՀԱԿը անհաջող անում (չեմ սիրում _սխալ_ խոսքը), որ չեն մերձանում, նույնիսկ այսպիսի սկզբունքային համաձայն հարցում, ինչպիսին է ստորագրումը:
> Դաշնակի սխալը գիտեք, Սերժի սխալը գիտեք, իսկ ձերը՞: Դուք ինքներդ որ չգտնեք, ուզում ա 1000 տարի անցնի, համախոհների քանակը կամ մյուս կուսակցությունների թշնամական վերաբերմունքը չի լավանա:


Տատ ջան, դաշնակների խնդիրը ոչ սերժի դեմ պայքարելն ա ոչ էլ բողոքի ալիք բարձրացնելը, կամ հայ-թուրքական պայմանագրի ստորագրումը վիժեցնելը… սա հայկական սերյալի մակարդակի բեմադրություն ա… դրա համար էլ համագործակցություն չի լինի… 

դաշնակների "պայքարելը" ես շատ լավ գիտեմ, նրանք ժամանակին Լևոնի դեմ էլ են պայքարել ու դու կհիշես թե ոնց են "պայքարել"… առանց միջոցների առաջ խտրականություն դնելու ու բարոյական սահմանների… նրաք սփյուռքում ել են նույն մեթոդներով "պայքարում"… 

ՀԱԿ-ին համենայն դեպս բավականին քաղքական ուժեր միացել են, բայց դաշնակներին ՝ ոչ մի …*0*… Էս պարագային ՀԱԿ-ի սխալներն էս հնարավոր  համագործակցության հետ ուղղակի կապ չունեն…

----------

ministr (24.09.2009), Բիձա (24.09.2009), Տատ (25.09.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Արմ ջան, քեզ ոչ մեկը չի մեղադրել Լևոնի կողքին չկանգնելու համար, բացարձակապես ոչ մեկը: Ու ոչ էլ որևէ մեկը կարող ա դա պահանջել: Բայց այ քեզ ու քո նման մտածողներին «ստրուկ» համարել ներկա ավազակապետության դեմ չպայքարելու համար յուրաքանչյուրիս իրավունքն է: Քավ լիցի, ես քեզ ստրուկ չեմ համարում: Ես քեզ քաղաքականության հարցում սխալ կողմնորոշված եմ համարում՝ միաժամանակ հարգելով քո տեսակետը, թեկուզ չհամաձայնվելով:
> 
> Նշածս թեմայում գրել էի, որ ՀԱԿ հայտարարություններն են: Իսկ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթները սովորաբար լինում են համապատասխան հանրահավաքի թեմայում: Մասնավորապես քննարկման մեջ մտնելուց առաջ եթե մի քանի էջ առաջից սկսեիր կարդալ, կգտնեիր:
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գործունեությանը ու ելույթներին կարող ես ծանոթանալ հետևյալ կայքում:
> 
> հ.գ. ուզում եմ հատուկ նշել, որ մեր քաղաքական տարաձայնությունները, որոնց մասին մենք վաղուց գիտենք չեն ազդել ու չեն էլ կարող ազդել մեր հարաբերությունների վրա: Դու գիտես, որ ոչ միայն ակումբում, այլև ակումբից դուրս իմ ամենասիրելի ու ամենամտերիմ մարդկանցից մեկն ես: Այս մասին լրացուցիչ գրելս հարկադրեց գրառումներիդ ոճը, որովհետև տպավորություն ունեմ, որ դու կարծում ես, որ այս սուր թեմատիկ գրառումները ոչ թե ասածներիդ, այլ անձիդ դեմ են: Այդպիսի բան չկա:


Արտ, ոչ ոք իրաունք չունի ուրիշի ստրուկ անվանել, իսկ թե ինչ է մտածում, դա իր պրոբլեմն է: Իսկ հետգրությն կարիք չկա, անկախ քաղաքական հայացքներից, դու իմ ընկերն ես:  :Tongue:  Մնացածը առանձին կխոսենք:  :Wink: 
Կներեք թեմայից մի քիչ շեղվելուս համար:  :Blush:

----------


## ministr

> Հարգանքներով ընդհատեմ կենացդ, ու ասեմ, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթը երկու խոսքով ամփոփել հնարավոր չի, իսկ քո ամփոփումը իրականության հետ եզր անգամ չունի: ՀԱԿ-ն իր ձեռքերը չի լվացել ու բեմն առժամանակ է ազատել, որպեսզի եթե ու հանկարծ իսկապես մյուս ընդդիմադիրների չակտիվանալը կամ չմիավորվելը կապված է իր գերիշխող դերի հետ, ապա ակտիվանան: Եթե դա լինի, հրաշալի կլինի: Չի լինի, մենք շարունակում ենք լինել՝ նույն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետ:
> 
> Տեր-Պետրոսյանի քաղաքականությունից հեռանալը, ցավոք, շատերի երազանքն է, բարեբախտաբար, չիրականացող երազանքը:


Ինչի հնարավոր չի ապեր: Ելույթի, կամ միտինգի իմաստն է կարևոր, ոչ թե էջերի քանակը:
Էն որ կառավարությունը բոբիկ է ճգնաժամի դեմ, որ կլանային-ավազակապետական-օլիգարխիկ և այլն դրա մասին լաաավ տեղյակ ենք, հեչ որ չէ ԼՏՊ-ն 2 տարիա խոսումա դրա մասին այնպես, որ անհնար է մնալ անտեղյակ: Բացի դրանից էդ ամեն ինչը զգում ենք մեր մաշկի վրա: Հիմա հարց, քո կարծիքով միտինգի իմաստն ինչն էր, բացի ձեռքեր լվանալուց (թեկուզև ժամանակավոր)? Ես չասեցի ՀԱԿ-ը առհասարակ է ձեռքերը լվացել ու քաշվել մի կողմ` գրավելով հավետ կրավորական կեցվածք: Ես ասում եմ, որ ներկա պայմաններում է դա անում: Բոլորն էլ գիտեն ներկայումս գործող, ավելի ճիշտ որոշակի թվից ավելին անդամներ ունեցող և գրանցված կուսակցություններին և շատ լավ հայտնի է, որ հանրահավաք անելուց տնեցիներին բացի ուրիշ մարդ չի գալիս: Պարզ է նաև էդ խայտաբղետ կուսակցությունների ծագման իմաստը: Հիմա մի կողմ քաշվել նրա համար, որ մյուսները ակտիվանան... դա ուղղակի խոսքեր են: Կարևորը մի կողմ քաշվելնա .. թե ինչու դա էլ դու կիմանաս  :Smile:

----------

Բիձա (24.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Սասուն ջան, էսօրվանից դու իմ եղբայրն ես: Պաչեմ քո էն արիական ճակատը: Շնորհակալ եմ, եղբայրս: Էջերով փորձում եմ հիմնավորել, որ ձեր մոտ ամեն ինչը անձով է պայմանավորված, չէի կարողանում նորմալ հիմնավորել, էն էլ օգնության հասար, եղբայրս, շատ շնորհակալ եմ:
> 
> Չէ, հասկանու՞մ ես, մարդը նախընտրում ա էնպիսի միջոցների դիմի, որ իշխանությունը իրեն գոհացնող քայլեր անի, բայց եթե հանկարծ ու բոբո Տեր-Պետրոսյանը գա, ամեն ինչ անելու ա, որ հրաժարական տա, որովհետև... չսիրելու անձնական պատճառ ունի:
> 
> Թքած, որ էս պահին նախագահի աթոռը զբաղեցրածը բռնաբարում ա էն ամենը, ինչը դու՛, Սասուն, սուրբ ես համարում ու ազնիվ, ճիշտ: Պետք է փորձել հակազդել էս դեպքում: Բայց որ Լևոնը գա, եթե անգամ լավ բան անի, դու իրան չհավատալու անձնական պատճառ ունես, նպատակ ես դնելու նրա հրաժարականին հասնելը:
> 
> Սա ոչ այլ ինչ չէ, քան իրականում գաղափարի բացակայություն:
> Ես այսօր Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականն եմ պահանջում (ոչ ակտիվ կերպով) ու դրա համար ունեմ պատճառներ, բայց ոչ երբեք անձնական, այլ ունեմ գաղափարական ու աշխարհայացքային տարաձայնություններ, ունեմ սկզբունքային խնդիրներ՝ կապված ոչ թե նրա անձի, այլ նրա վարած քաղաքականության, կատարած քայլերի, գործած ու գործող ապօրինությունների հետ:
> 
> ...


Չուկ, համոզված էի, որ էդ պահը դու (և միայն դու) կնկատես ու չսխալվեցի: Ինչևէ, ոգևորությունդ տեղին է: Ես չեմ ժխտում, նաև անձնական պատճառներ ունեմ Լևոնին չհավատալու: Ավելացնեմ, որ Լևոնի դեպքում իմ համար առաջին տարբերակը բացառվում է: Լևոնին մի անգամ շանս տրվել է էս երկրի համար բան անելու ու գիտենք, թե նա այդ շանսը ինչպես է օգտագործել: Իսկ էստեղ ես երկրորդ անգամ շանս տալը աբսուրդ եմ համարում: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, կարող եմ հանգիստ լինել, քանի որ ինչպես դու ասեցիր, նա չի առաջադրվելու:
Ու մի բան էլ, իմ արիական ճակատը մենակ իմ տատն էր պաչում:  :Wink:

----------

davidus (24.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Չես կռվելու Արիացի,քաջնազարություն մի արա, ավատարիդ մի խափնվի… եթե կռվող ես մինչև ստորագրելը պիտի կռվես… քո հայրը (փառք ու պատիվ նրան) կռվել ա որ էսօր մենք սա չստորագրենք, իսկ դու ասում ես ստորագրելուց հետո կռվեմ…
> 
> … կռվել պետք չի, *էսօր* բանը որ հասավ կռվելուն հաշվի կորցրել ենք (րազմական ուժն ինկատի չունեմ)





> Իմ դիտարկումները ցույց են տալիս, որ որպես կանոն ովքեր կռվելուց ակտիվ խոսում են, վերջում ծակուծուկեր են մտնում, իսկ պատերազմից հնարավորինս խուսափողներն ու համեստները հայտնվում առաջին գծում:
> 
> Հուսանք, որ քո դեպքում այդ օրինաչափությունը չի գործում: Ու չնայած այդ հույսիս, խոսքերդ իմ մոտ հավատ չեն ներշնչում: Ներիր անկեղծության համար:


Եթե նկատել ես, ես ակտիվ չեմ խոսում կռվելուց: Ու ընդհանրապես ես կռվելուն դեմ եմ: Հետո էլ այստեղ կռվել ասելով ես ամենևին էլ պատերազմ նկատի չունեի, չնայած դրա վտանգն էլ կա: Այնուամենայնիվ, հույս ունեմ կարիք չի լինի քո նկատած օրինաչափությունը գործով ժխտել:  :Wink:

----------


## Արիացի

> Տարօրինակ միտք է անընդհատ թևածում Արիացու գրառումներում. նա համոզվածություն ունի, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը մինչև պայմանագրերի ստորագրումը հրաժարական է տալու: Սա հեքիաթ է, բայց դրանում համոզվելու համար պետք է սպասել մինչև այդ պահը: Իսկ մինչ այդ ես սկսում եմ հասկանալ թե համոզվածությունը որտեղից է եկել:
> 
> Խնդիրն այն է, որ ՀՅԴ-ն իր դեմքը փրկելու խնդիր ունի, չէ որ նաև իր մասնակցությամբ ու մեղսակցությամբ են ստեղծվել այս փաստաթղթերը: Տարուց ավել նրանք այս փաստաթղթի գոյությունը փորձել են կոծկել, պատրանք ստեղծել, որ այն չկա, խաբել են, կեղծել են, որպեսզի հնարավորինս երկար մնան կերակրատաշտի մոտ: Վերջին պահին, երբ արդեն փաստաթղթի գոյությունը դարձել է անհերքելի ճշմարտություն, նրանք կամ պիտի էնպիսի բան անեն, որ շարքային դաշնակներն ու համախոհները չնկատեն իրենց մասնակցությունն այդ ամենին, չհիասթափվեն, կամ էլ ընդունեն իրենց ծախված, երեսպաշտ լինելը:
> 
> ՀՅԴ-ը պարագլուխներն իրենց դեմքը կորցնել չեն ուզում: Դրա համար իրենք պիտի պայքարեին, կամ պայքարի իմիտացիա ստեղծեին: Պայքարն նպատակակետը պետք է լիներ Սերժ Սարգսյանը, բայց իրենց դուխը դրան չէր հերիքի: Հետևաբար գնացին իմիտացիոն ճանապարհով, պահանջելով ինչ-որ կամակատար նախարարի հրաժարականը: Բայց սա, իրականում, բավական չէր չհասկացվածության մթնոլորտը ցրելու համար, մանավանդ որ շատ քաղաքական ուժեր, հրապարակախոսներ հիմնավորեցին այդ քայլի կեղծ լինելը, շարքային դաշնակներն ու համախոհներն առնվազն զգում էին, որ իրենց խաբում են:
> 
> ՀՅԴ-ն, կարծես թե, գտել է ելքը: Կարծում եմ, որ շշուկներ է տարածում, որ թեև իրենք նախարարի հրաժարական են պահանջում, բայց հիմնական թիրախը նախագահն է, ու այդ շշուկներում համոզմունք հայտնում, որ նախագահը չի ստորագրելու, հրաժարական է տալու: Չեմ կարծում, որ Արիացուն հենց դաշնակներից է հասել շշուկը (չեմ էլ բացառում), բայց կարծում եմ, որ հենց այդ շշուկն է հասել: Հակառակ դեպքում ուղղակի անհասկանալի է այդ ֆանտաստիկ մտքի առաջացումը Արիացու մոտ:


Քո համար հայ ազգի ամբողջ քաղաքական դաշտը ու հայ ազգի մասին մտածողների բազմությունը սահմանափակվում է ՀԱԿ-ով, իշխանութուններով ու ՀՅԴ-ով:

----------

Լեռնցի (24.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Քո համար հայ ազգի ամբողջ քաղաքական դաշտը ու հայ ազգի մասին մտածողների բազմությունը սահմանափակվում է ՀԱԿ-ով, իշխանութուններով ու ՀՅԴ-ով:


իսկ էդ դաշտում ուրիշ բան կա՞… ասա ապեր, ասա իմանանք… ուժեր կա՞ն որ մի բան են անում ու մենք էլ չենք տեսնում…

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչի հնարավոր չի ապեր: Ելույթի, կամ միտինգի իմաստն է կարևոր, ոչ թե էջերի քանակը:
> Էն որ կառավարությունը բոբիկ է ճգնաժամի դեմ, որ կլանային-ավազակապետական-օլիգարխիկ և այլն դրա մասին լաաավ տեղյակ ենք, հեչ որ չէ ԼՏՊ-ն 2 տարիա խոսումա դրա մասին այնպես, որ անհնար է մնալ անտեղյակ: Բացի դրանից էդ ամեն ինչը զգում ենք մեր մաշկի վրա: Հիմա հարց, քո կարծիքով միտինգի իմաստն ինչն էր, բացի ձեռքեր լվանալուց (թեկուզև ժամանակավոր)? Ես չասեցի ՀԱԿ-ը առհասարակ է ձեռքերը լվացել ու քաշվել մի կողմ` գրավելով հավետ կրավորական կեցվածք: Ես ասում եմ, որ ներկա պայմաններում է դա անում: Բոլորն էլ գիտեն ներկայումս գործող, ավելի ճիշտ որոշակի թվից ավելին անդամներ ունեցող և գրանցված կուսակցություններին և շատ լավ հայտնի է, որ հանրահավաք անելուց տնեցիներին բացի ուրիշ մարդ չի գալիս: Պարզ է նաև էդ խայտաբղետ կուսակցությունների ծագման իմաստը: Հիմա մի կողմ քաշվել նրա համար, որ մյուսները ակտիվանան... դա ուղղակի խոսքեր են: Կարևորը մի կողմ քաշվելնա .. թե ինչու դա էլ դու կիմանաս


Նախարար ջան, տրամաբանությունդ հասկանալի ու սխալ ա:
Ասեմ ինչի: Մշտապես հայտնի ա, որ հանրավահաքը ՀԱԿ-ի համար միջոց ա, բայց ոչ պայքարի ու գործունեության միակ տարբերակ: Էն որ ՀԱԿ-ը մի կողմ չի քաշվել, կարելի է համոզվել հետևելով վերջին մի քանի օրերի իրադարձություններին: Դրանց հետևելով կարելի է տեսնել նաև, որ նաև ինքը՝ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը մի կողմ չի քաշվել:

Հանրահավաքային պայքարի դադարեցումը ունի նշածս իմաստը. հրապարակային պայքարում մյուսներին ակտիվանալու շանս տալու, կամ էլ իսպառ ցույց տալու, որ օդ են: Մուրմուշը մեջբերեց Նիկոլի հոդվածը, խորհուրդ կտամ էմոցիոնալ համոզվածությունը մի կողմ դնելով տրամաբանորեն կարդալ:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է հանրահավաքին, ապա դրա շնորհիվ լայն հասարակությունը ծանոթացավ խոր ու հետաքրքիր վերլուծությունների, եղան ուղերձներ, որոնցից ամեն մեկի նշանակությունը մոտ ապագայում առավել պարզ կերևա:





> Չուկ, համոզված էի, որ էդ պահը դու (և միայն դու) կնկատես ու չսխալվեցի: Ինչևէ, ոգևորությունդ տեղին է: Ես չեմ ժխտում, նաև անձնական պատճառներ ունեմ Լևոնին չհավատալու: Ավելացնեմ, որ Լևոնի դեպքում իմ համար առաջին տարբերակը բացառվում է: Լևոնին մի անգամ շանս տրվել է էս երկրի համար բան անելու ու գիտենք, թե նա այդ շանսը ինչպես է օգտագործել: Իսկ էստեղ ես երկրորդ անգամ շանս տալը աբսուրդ եմ համարում: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, կարող եմ հանգիստ լինել, քանի որ ինչպես դու ասեցիր, նա չի առաջադրվելու:


Ներիր, բայց միայն ես չի, որ նկատել եմ  :Smile: 
Քո ասածները կեղծ են: Որովհետև Սերժին մի անգամ չէ, շատ անգամներ է շանս տրվել ու ինքը արել է քո պատկերացրածների հակառակը: Եթե դու իրա հրաժարականը չես պահանջում, բայց պահանջելու ես Լևոնինը, ուրեմն դու կեղծում ես  :Smile: 




> Քո համար հայ ազգի ամբողջ քաղաքական դաշտը ու հայ ազգի մասին մտածողների բազմությունը սահմանափակվում է ՀԱԿ-ով, իշխանութուններով ու ՀՅԴ-ով:


Չէ, բարեկամս: Ես այդքան միամիտ չեմ: Ես հայ քաղաքական դաշտը միայն ՀԱԿ-ով եմ սահմանափակում: ՀՅԴ-ին համարում եմ թատերական մարիոնետներ, նրանց գործունեությունը քաղաքականության հետ չեմ կապում, նրանց մասին խոսում եմ, իբրև դերասանների մասին (կրկնում եմ, շարքային դաշնակներին սա չի վերաբերվում): Իշխանություններին վերաբերվում եմ, որպես հանցագործ կլանի ներկայացուցիչներ, մաֆիոզներ, նրանց քննարկում իբրև հանցագործների: Ու համարում եմ, որ ցանկացած լուրջ քաղաքական պրոցես տեղի է ունենում ՀԱԿ-ի ներսում, որում ներկա են բոլոր գաղափարախոսությունների կրողները: Էնպես որ խնդրում եմ ինձ մտացածին մեղադրանքներ չվերագրել: Էդ էր մնում պակաս, որ ՀՅԴ-ին ու իշխանություններին քաղաքական դաշտում պատկերացնեի  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Chuk ջան, Ասեմ որտեղից է ֆանտաստիկ միտքը:
Հարցն այն է, որ Հայոց համար գոյություն ունի *Հայկական Հարց,* որը համայն հայության հարցն է: Համայն Հայությունը ոչ ՍՍ-ով ոչ ԼՏՊ-ով է սկսվել, ոչ էլ վերջանալու է դրանով: 
Համայն Հայության մեջ հազարներով կան մարդիկ, ովքեր լուռ աշխատում են ի նպաստ իրենց հայրենիքի և ի նպաստ Հայկական Հարցի: 
ՍՍ-ի ստորագրությունը կլինի Համայն Հայության դեմ քայլ, ԴԱՎԱՃԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, Ազգային ինքնասիրության ոտնահարում: 
Ու նրանց պահանջը շատ կտրուկ է, առանց սար ու ձոր ընկնելու: Չես ստորագրելու այդ պայմանագիրը և վերջ: Հերթը ՍՍ-ինն է, նա պետք է դուրս գա վանդակից: Ինչ ես կարծում, որն է դուրս գալու ելքը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չուկ, համոզված էի, որ էդ պահը դու (և միայն դու) կնկատես ու չսխալվեցի: Ինչևէ, ոգևորությունդ տեղին է: Ես չեմ ժխտում, նաև անձնական պատճառներ ունեմ Լևոնին չհավատալու: Ավելացնեմ, որ Լևոնի դեպքում իմ համար առաջին տարբերակը բացառվում է:* Լևոնին մի անգամ շանս տրվել է էս երկրի համար բան անելու ու գիտենք, թե նա այդ շանսը ինչպես է օգտագործել*: Իսկ էստեղ ես երկրորդ անգամ շանս տալը աբսուրդ եմ համարում: *Բայց ամեն դեպքում, կարող եմ հանգիստ լինել, քանի որ ինչպես դու ասեցիր, նա չի առաջադրվելու:*
> Ու մի բան էլ, իմ արիական ճակատը մենակ իմ տատն էր պաչում:


Ուզում ես ասել, մի անգամ շանս ես տվել՝ Ղարաբաղն ա ազատագրել, Բանակ ա հիմնել… ու դու էլ երբեք թույլ չես տա նման բա՞ն… լրիվ արդարացված ա

էս դու իրա խոսքին հավատում ե՞ս, որ չի առաջադրվելու… մի անգամ "խաբել ա" էլի կարա խաբի… ընենց որ դու ավելի լավ ա "պայքարես" որ *Սերժը ինքն իր սխալներն ուղղի*  "Առաջ Հայաստան" կարգախոսով…

----------


## Chuk

> Chuk ջան, Ասեմ որտեղից է ֆանտաստիկ միտքը:
> Հարցն այն է, որ Հայոց համար գոյություն ունի *Հայկական Հարց,* որը համայն հայության հարցն է: Համայն Հայությունը ոչ ՍՍ-ով ոչ ԼՏՊ-ով է սկսվել, ոչ էլ վերջանալու է դրանով: 
> Համայն Հայության մեջ հազարներով կան մարդիկ, ովքեր լուռ աշխատում են ի նպաստ իրենց հայրենիքի և ի նպաստ Հայկական Հարցի: 
> ՍՍ-ի ստորագրությունը կլինի Համայն Հայության դեմ քայլ, ԴԱՎԱՃԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, Ազգային ինքնասիրության ոտնահարում: 
> Ու նրանց պահանջը շատ կտրուկ է, առանց սար ու ձոր ընկնելու: Չես ստորագրելու այդ պայմանագիրը և վերջ: Հերթը ՍՍ-ինն է, նա պետք է դուրս գա վանդակից: Ինչ ես կարծում, որն է դուրս գալու ելքը:


Տուրո ջան, ի՜նչ վեհ խոսքեր են  :Smile: 
Ուղղակի իրականության հետ եզր չունեն, որտև Սերժը էդ համայն հայության հարցը աչքիդ առաջ բռնաբարում ա, իսկ դու թուլացած հաճույք ես ստանում ու ասում. «ինձ թվում ա, որ ինքը չի ստորագրի, հրաժարական կտա»:

Ինձ էլ արդեն սկսում ա թվալ, որ իմ մի շարք հայրենակիցների դուր ա գալիս բռնաբարվելը:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Չէ, բարեկամս: Ես այդքան միամիտ չեմ: Ես հայ քաղաքական դաշտը միայն ՀԱԿ-ով եմ սահմանափակում: ՀՅԴ-ին համարում եմ թատերական մարիոնետներ, նրանց գործունեությունը քաղաքականության հետ չեմ կապում, նրանց մասին խոսում եմ, իբրև դերասանների մասին (կրկնում եմ, շարքային դաշնակներին սա չի վերաբերվում): Իշխանություններին վերաբերվում եմ, որպես հանցագործ կլանի ներկայացուցիչներ, մաֆիոզներ, նրանց քննարկում իբրև հանցագործների: Ու համարում եմ, որ ցանկացած լուրջ քաղաքական պրոցես տեղի է ունենում ՀԱԿ-ի ներսում, որում ներկա են բոլոր գաղափարախոսությունների կրողները: Էնպես որ խնդրում եմ ինձ մտացածին մեղադրանքներ չվերագրել: Էդ էր մնում պակաս, որ ՀՅԴ-ին ու իշխանություններին քաղաքական դաշտում պատկերացնեի


Փաստորեն ՀԱԿ-ով ներքին պետություն եք հիմնել ու դրա շրջանակներում եք բոլոր քայլերը անում? Դրանից դուրս ոչ մի քաղաքական ուժ չկա? Բա էդ դեպքում *քաղաքական* պայքար ինչի՞ համար եք մղում, էն էլ *սահմանադրական* ճանապարհով: Եթե դրանից դուրս միայն բանդաներ են, ապա բանդաների դեմ, ինչքան ես գիտեմ, սահմանադրական պայքար չեն մղում:

----------


## Chuk

> Փաստորեն ՀԱԿ-ով ներքին պետություն եք հիմնել ու դրա շրջանակներում եք բոլոր քայլերը անում? Դրանից դուրս ոչ մի քաղաքական ուժ չկա? Բա էդ դեպքում *քաղաքական* պայքար ինչի՞ համար եք մղում, էն էլ *սահմանադրական* ճանապարհով: Եթե դրանից դուրս միայն բանդաներ են, ապա բանդաների դեմ, ինչքան ես գիտեմ, սահմանադրական պայքար չեն մղում:


Որովհետև սահմանադրական ճանապարհով էդ բանդաներին թուլացնել կարելի ա, ու դա միակ տարբերակն ա, որ եկողն ինքը բանդա չդառնալու պոտենցիալ ունենա: Բայց սա առանձին թեմա ա, հետագայում ավելի մանրամասն, առանձին թեմայում  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Chuk ջան, Ասեմ որտեղից է ֆանտաստիկ միտքը:
> Հարցն այն է, որ Հայոց համար գոյություն ունի *Հայկական Հարց,* որը համայն հայության հարցն է: Համայն Հայությունը ոչ ՍՍ-ով ոչ ԼՏՊ-ով է սկսվել, ոչ էլ վերջանալու է դրանով: 
> *Համայն Հայության մեջ հազարներով կան մարդիկ, ովքեր լուռ աշխատում են ի նպաստ իրենց հայրենիքի և ի նպաստ Հայկական Հարցի:* 
> ՍՍ-ի ստորագրությունը կլինի Համայն Հայության դեմ քայլ, ԴԱՎԱՃԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, Ազգային ինքնասիրության ոտնահարում: 
> Ու *նրանց* պահանջը շատ կտրուկ է, առանց սար ու ձոր ընկնելու: Չես ստորագրելու այդ պայմանագիրը և վերջ: Հերթը ՍՍ-ինն է, նա պետք է դուրս գա վանդակից: Ինչ ես կարծում, որն է դուրս գալու ելքը:


Տուռոջան էդ ի՞նչ ուժեր են ու էդ ո՞նց են պայքարում կամ գործ անում որ եկել ենք էս օրին ենք հասել… հեսա ստորագրելու ա… ստորագրելուց հետո չեմ ուզում, էլ օգուտ չունի, հիմա ա պետք, ու՞ր են… էդ "նրանց"-ը ովքե՞ր են

Ասում ես "ՍՍ-ի ստորագրությունը կլինի Համայն Հայության դեմ քայլ, ԴԱՎԱՃԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, Ազգային ինքնասիրության ոտնահարում:"… է ասենք հա ու ինչ պիտի անե՞ս ու ինչ ես անում … էս արդեն ամիսներ ա դու էդ երևակայական մարդկանցից ես խոսում ու մի օր դրանց ոչ գործը տեսանք ոչ իրանց, ոչ էլ լսեցինք ինչ են անում … ու ոնց որ երևում ա Սերժը ոչ էլ գիտի տենց "հազարներով " մարդկանց մասին… 

Արա դե խոսում ես էլի… հենց ընենց… եթե կոնկրետ բան կա ասա

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Տուրո ջան, ի՜նչ վեհ խոսքեր են 
> Ուղղակի իրականության հետ եզր չունեն, որտև Սերժը էդ համայն հայության հարցը աչքիդ առաջ բռնաբարում ա, իսկ դու թուլացած հաճույք ես ստանում ու ասում. «ինձ թվում ա, որ ինքը չի ստորագրի, հրաժարական կտա»:
> 
> Ինձ էլ արդեն սկսում ա թվալ, որ իմ մի շարք հայրենակիցների դուր ա գալիս բռնաբարվելը:


  	Ես չասեցի ՍՍ-ն հրաժարական է տալու: Ելքեր շատ կան: Բայց կոնկտեր այդ պայմանագիրը չի ստորագրվելու: Իրականության եզրի հետ կապված, շատ պետք չի սպասենք, մինչև ամսի 14 ամենաշատը:
Դու ազգիդ լավ չես ճանաչում...... Կապրենք, կտեսնենք...  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես չասեցի ՍՍ-ն հրաժարական է տալու: *Ելքեր շատ կան*: Բայց կոնկտեր այդ պայմանագիրը չի ստորագրվելու: Իրականության եզրի հետ կապված, շատ պետք չի սպասենք, մինչև ամսի 14 ամենաշատը: 
> Դու ազգիդ լավ չես ճանաչում...... Կապրենք, կտեսնենք...


կարող ա՞ խփելու են չես ասում… իսկ որտեղից գիտես որ չի ստորագրվելու

----------

Elmo (24.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես չասեցի ՍՍ-ն հրաժարական է տալու: Ելքեր շատ կան: Բայց կոնկտեր այդ պայմանագիրը չի ստորագրվելու: Իրականության եզրի հետ կապված, շատ պետք չի սպասենք, մինչև ամսի 14 ամենաշատը: 
> Դու ազգիդ լավ չես ճանաչում...... Կապրենք, կտեսնենք...


Սպասիր, եղբայրս, այսինքն ինչպե՞ս թե ՍՍ-ի հրաժարականից չէիր խոսում:
Գժի տեղ ես դրե՞լ:
Ես էդ հրաժարականի ֆանտաստիկա լինելու մասին եմ խոսում, դու ինձ հակաճառում ես, ու հետո ասում «ես դրանից չէի խոսում»: Լավ ա էլի: Սրանից հետո մատիցս հոտ կքաշեմ, թե ինչից ես խոսում:

հ.գ. գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ Սերժը ստորագրելու է, Թուրքիան՝ ոչ  :Smile:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Սպասիր, եղբայրս, այսինքն ինչպե՞ս թե ՍՍ-ի հրաժարականից չէիր խոսում:
> Գժի տեղ ես դրե՞լ:
> Ես էդ հրաժարականի ֆանտաստիկա լինելու մասին եմ խոսում, դու ինձ հակաճառում ես, ու հետո ասում «ես դրանից չէի խոսում»: Լավ ա էլի: Սրանից հետո մատիցս հոտ կքաշեմ, թե ինչից ես խոսում:
> 
> հ.գ. գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ Սերժը ստորագրելու է, Թուրքիան՝ ոչ


Կապրենք կտեսնենք:
հ.գ.Նորից նայիր գրառումների ընթացքին, կիմանաս, որ ոչ մի տեղ ես կոնկրետ հրաժարականի անուն չեմ տվել: Խոսքը այդպիսի մտքերի ծագման բացատրության մասին էր:

----------


## Chuk

> Կապրենք կտեսնենք:
> հ.գ.Նորից նայիր գրառումների ընթացքին, կիմանաս, որ ոչ մի տեղ ես կոնկրետ հրաժարականի անուն չեմ տվել: Խոսքը այդպիսի մտքերի ծագման բացատրության մասին էր:


Բռռռ... այսինքն կարծու՞մ ես, որ հնարավոր է, որ Սերժը հրաժարական տա:
Կրկնում եմ, ես ասում եմ, որ դա աբսուրդ է:
Ու ասում եմ, որ դա կարող էր ծագել նշածս աղբյուրից: Եթե էդպես չի, ապա շարունակում եմ զարմանալ աբսուրդ մտքի ծնունդի վրա  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

Սերժը հրաժարական չի տա: Կմեռնի, բայց չի տա:

----------

Բիձա (24.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սերժը հրաժարական չի տա: Կմեռնի, բայց չի տա:


ուրեմն ինչ… Լևոն Նախագա՞հ

----------


## ministr

> Նախարար ջան, տրամաբանությունդ հասկանալի ու սխալ ա:
> Ասեմ ինչի: Մշտապես հայտնի ա, որ հանրավահաքը ՀԱԿ-ի համար միջոց ա, բայց ոչ պայքարի ու գործունեության միակ տարբերակ: Էն որ ՀԱԿ-ը մի կողմ չի քաշվել, կարելի է համոզվել հետևելով վերջին մի քանի օրերի իրադարձություններին: Դրանց հետևելով կարելի է տեսնել նաև, որ նաև ինքը՝ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը մի կողմ չի քաշվել:
> 
> Հանրահավաքային պայքարի դադարեցումը ունի նշածս իմաստը. հրապարակային պայքարում մյուսներին ակտիվանալու շանս տալու, կամ էլ իսպառ ցույց տալու, որ օդ են: Մուրմուշը մեջբերեց Նիկոլի հոդվածը, խորհուրդ կտամ էմոցիոնալ համոզվածությունը մի կողմ դնելով տրամաբանորեն կարդալ:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է հանրահավաքին, ապա դրա շնորհիվ լայն հասարակությունը ծանոթացավ խոր ու հետաքրքիր վերլուծությունների, եղան ուղերձներ, որոնցից ամեն մեկի նշանակությունը մոտ ապագայում առավել պարզ կերևա:


Ամեն դեպքում ես մնում եմ իմ կարծիքին, ինչպես որ դու քո ու կյանքն էլ ցույց կտա ինչն էր սխալ ինչը ճիշտ: Մենք հարցին նայում ենք տարբեր տեսանկյուններից, դրա համար միգուցե և նույն բանը չենք տեսնում: Նիկոլի հերթական կենացների տրամադրությունն առանձնապես չունեմ, քանի որ շատ վաղուց դադարել են նորություն պարունակել իրենց մեջ: Էն ինչ որ դու շարադրեցիր, դա հասարակության համար է, իսկ ես փորձում եմ տեսնել իրական շարժառիթները, դրա համար էդ իսպառ համոզել բան համարում եմ ոչ ավել քան խոսքեր, քանի որ հասարակությանը շատ լավ հայտնի է թե որ կուսակցությունն իրենից ինչ է ներկայացնում:

----------

Արիացի (24.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> ուրեմն ինչ… Լևոն Նախագա՞հ


Չէ, ուրեմն կմեռնի:

----------

davidus (24.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա ջան, թույլ տուր նկատել, որ երբեմն լակոնիզմը լավ բան է: Այս ամբողջ երկար տեքստի փոխարեն կարող էիր շատ կարճ գրել.
> «Ես բոլորին դեմ եմ, միշտ խոսելու եմ, բայց բան չեմ անելու»:


Ես վաղուց եմ հասկացել, որ  քո համար ուլտրաձայն եմ.  :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

> Ամեն դեպքում ես մնում եմ իմ կարծիքին, ինչպես որ դու քո ու կյանքն էլ ցույց կտա ինչն էր սխալ ինչը ճիշտ: Մենք հարցին նայում ենք տարբեր տեսանկյուններից, դրա համար միգուցե և նույն բանը չենք տեսնում: Նիկոլի հերթական կենացների տրամադրությունն առանձնապես չունեմ, քանի որ շատ վաղուց դադարել են նորություն պարունակել իրենց մեջ: Էն ինչ որ դու շարադրեցիր, դա հասարակության համար է, իսկ ես փորձում եմ տեսնել իրական շարժառիթները, դրա համար էդ իսպառ համոզել բան համարում եմ ոչ ավել քան խոսքեր, քանի որ հասարակությանը շատ լավ հայտնի է թե որ կուսակցությունն իրենից ինչ է ներկայացնում:


Անշուշտ կյանքը ցույց կտա, թեև արդեն իսկ շատ բաներ ցույց է տվել: Ուղղակի չմոռանանք, որ շատ մարդիկ կան, որ կտեսնեն այն, ինչը չի երևացել, ու շատերը կան, որ չեն տեսնի այն, ինչը երևացել է: Այնպես որ կյանքը ցույց կտա թեորեմը միշտ չի, որ ճիշտ է: Ու անկախ այս ելակետից, Մինիստր, որ մեզնից ամեն մեկը մնալու է իր տեսակետին, մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը շարունակելու է իր տեսակետը ներկայացնել: Ես ուրախ եմ, որ դու քեզ լայն հասարակությունից դուրս ես դնում, սակայն շարունակում ես մնալ դրա մասնիկը: Ու այդ հասարակության մեջ շատերն են խորքային պատճառները փնտրում ու մեկը սխալ, մեկը ճիշտ գտնում: Ահա ես կարծում եմ, չեմ կարծում, վստահ եմ, որ դու քո որոնումների արդյունքում սխալ հայտնաբերման եկար:

----------


## ministr

Դե ես էլ հակառակումն եմ վստահ, տեսնենք...

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Տուրո ջան, ի՜նչ վեհ խոսքեր են 
> Ուղղակի իրականության հետ եզր չունեն, որտև Սերժը էդ համայն հայության հարցը աչքիդ առաջ բռնաբարում ա, իսկ *դու թուլացած հաճույք ես ստանում* ու ասում. «ինձ թվում ա, որ ինքը չի ստորագրի, հրաժարական կտա»:
> 
> Ինձ էլ արդեն սկսում ա թվալ, որ իմ մի շարք հայրենակիցների դուր ա գալիս բռնաբարվելը:


Ո՞վ է թուլացած և ո՞վ է հաճույք ստանում: 
Եթե չեմ սխալվում ՀԱԿ-ն արդեն հանդես է եկել, որ իր ուժերն այլևս չի ներում... չնայած հաճույքի մասին բան չի ասվել:

Հ.Գ.Վերանայիր գրառումդ, որպեսզի ստիպված չլինեմ նոր տուգանայիններ վաստակելու…

----------


## Chuk

> Ո՞վ է թուլացած և ո՞վ է հաճույք ստանում: 
> Եթե չեմ սխալվում ՀԱԿ-ն արդեն հանդես է եկել, որ իր ուժերն այլևս չի ներում... չնայած հաճույքի մասին բան չի ասվել:
> 
> Հ.Գ.Վերանայիր գրառումդ, որպեսզի ստիպված չլինեմ նոր տուգանայիններ վաստակելու…


Եթե գրառումս հարկադրելու է քեզ տուգանայիններ վաստակել, ապա վաստակիր: Իմ գրածը պատկերավոր էր: Բոլորովին առնչություն չուներ ֆիզիկական հաճույքի հետ:

ՀԱԿ-ն ասել է, որ արդյունքի հասնելու համար ուժերի միավորում է պետք, ռեալ է գնահատել իր ուժերը, ու նաև հասկացրել, որ ինքն անիմաստ վայնասուն քցողների շարքում չէ (վայնասուն բառը Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթից է):

----------


## Elmo

Հա, ինչ էի ասում: Քննարկեք, վիճեք, բացատրվեք, եզրակացության եկեք, բայց իմ համար գործ մի բացեք էլի: Ինձ էլ լավ, ձեզ էլ:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, ուրեմն կմեռնի:


… ու ո՞վ կնստի տեղը՞……

----------


## Արիացի

> … ու ո՞վ կնստի տեղը՞……


Էդ հարցը երևի պետք ա Տեր Պետրոսյանին տալ: Թվում էր, թե նա պտի լինի, բայց նա ոնց որ չի ուզում: Երևի Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը կլինի, կամ էլ Տիգրան Կարապետյանը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հարցն այն է, որ Հայոց համար գոյություն ունի Հայկական Հարց, որը համայն հայության հարցն է: Համայն Հայությունը ոչ ՍՍ-ով ոչ ԼՏՊ-ով է սկսվել, ոչ էլ վերջանալու է դրանով:


Ապեր, համայն հայությունը հաստատ ՍՍ-ով կան ԼՏՊ-ով չի սկսվել, բայց հանգիստ կարա ՍՍ-ով, ԼՏՊ-վ, ՎՃ-ով, կամ ՇԽ-ով վերջանա: Մենք մեզ պատառոտում ենք որ թուրքերը ցեղասպանություն են արել, բայց վերջին մի տաս տարում համայն հայության հայրենիքից մի միլիոն հայություն երկիրը բրախել ու գնացել ա: Եթե սա վերջ էլ չի, ապա վերջին ահագին մոտիկ մի բան ա: Մի տաս-քսան տարի էլ սենց ՍՍ-Լֆիկոտ երկիր, ու Հայկական Հարցից կմնան միայն դառը հիշողություններ՝ Լոնգ Բիչում խորովածի մանղալի շուրջը: 
Հայկական Հարցը միայն դրա մասին ջիգյարով խոսելով չի լուծվում: Դրա լուծման համար կարևորագույն նախապայմանը նորմալ երկիր ունենալն է այն մի կտոր հողի վրա, որ հիմա ունենք: Իսկ նորմալ երկիր ունենալու հիմնական խանգարող հանգամանքը Հայաստանում փնթիների իշխանությունն է, որի նույնիսկ հրաժարականը որոշ հերթով հացադուլ անողներ չեն էլ ուզում գոնե ձևականորեն պահանջել: 
Մի քանի հազարի լուռ պայքարը նման է կարմիր գրքում հայտնված, ոչնչացման եզրին կանգնած սիբիրական սպիտակ վագրի (նայի ինչ կոմպլիմենտ եմ անում) գոյատևման պայքարի: Իսկ էտ սպիտակ վագրին, արդեն որպես թանգարանային նմուշ, պահում են գազանանոցներում: Եղբայր, մի քիչ էլ տենց լուռ հայրենասիրություն, ու հայկական հարցը կդառնա թանգարանային նմուշ, եթե արդեն չի դարձել…

----------

Chuk (25.09.2009), dvgray (28.09.2009), Elmo (25.09.2009), Kuk (25.09.2009), Marduk (26.09.2009), Mephistopheles (25.09.2009), Norton (25.09.2009), Արիացի (25.09.2009), Բիձա (25.09.2009), Լեռնցի (25.09.2009), Հայկօ (26.09.2009), Քամի (25.09.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Տաս տարի չէ, որ Հայրինքը դատարկվում է, 20 ասա:
Հա Կապրենք կտեսնենք... 
Խնդիրները ճիշտ են, հիմնականում համամիտ եմ քո ասածների հետ: Լուծման տարբերակներն էլ այլ են տարբեր մարդկանց կողմից: 
Բայց հիմա ժողովուրդի մեջ կամաց կամաց արթնանում է ազգային ինքնագիտակցությունը:
Դա լավ է: Հավատ է ներշնչում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց հիմա ժողովուրդի մեջ կամաց կամաց արթնանում է ազգային ինքնագիտակցությունը:
> Դա լավ է: Հավատ է ներշնչում:


Տուրո ջան, ցանկալին իրականության տեղ մի ներկայացրու: Ժողովրդի մեջ ոչ մի ազգային ինքնագիտակցություն էլ չի արթնացել: Էն 88 թվի արթնացածն էլ մեռել ա: Էն էլ որ չի մեռել դաժանորեն ճնշվել ու ճնշվում ա: 

Իմ ու քո ազագային ինքնագիտակցության պատկերացումներն են տարբեր: Քսան հոգի հերթով հացադուլ անողը ազգային ինքանգիտակցության վերելքի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Էտքան ու էտ ձևի հացադուլավոր ուզածդ պահին, ցանկացած տեղ կարելի ա հավաքել: Եթե վաղը գոմիկների իրավունքների պաշտպանության հացադուլ հայտարարվի, հավատա էլի մի քսան հոգի 48 ժամով հացադուլ կանի, ու կպահանջի մշակույթի նախարարի հրաժարականը` դաշնակների նման:

----------

Kuk (25.09.2009), REAL_ist (28.09.2009), Բիձա (25.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էդ հարցը երևի պետք ա Տեր Պետրոսյանին տալ: Թվում էր, թե նա պտի լինի, բայց նա ոնց որ չի ուզում: Երևի Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը կլինի, կամ էլ *Տիգրան Կարապետյանը*:


Կարապետիչ Նախագահ… Հալալ ա… +1000

----------


## Rammer

> Տուրո ջան, ցանկալին իրականության տեղ մի ներկայացրու: Ժողովրդի մեջ ոչ մի ազգային ինքնագիտակցություն էլ չի արթնացել: Էն 88 թվի արթնացածն էլ մեռել ա: Էն էլ որ չի մեռել դաժանորեն ճնշվել ու ճնշվում ա:


Հետո էլ ասում ես իշխանություն ա մեղավոր...Իշխանության մեղքը այն է, որ օգտվում է այն հնարավորություններից որ իրեն տվել է ՀՀ քաղաքացին: Հլը սերժը  ու իր շրջապատը դեգենեռատններ են ինչ անում են էշություն ա դուրս գալիս ու էտ էշությունը լավ երևում ա: Բա որ իրոք քաղաքական մտածողություն ունեցող մեկը լիներ էսօրվա պայմաններում: Տժժալու էինք...

----------


## Տատ

> Հետո էլ ասում ես իշխանություն ա մեղավոր...Իշխանության մեղքը այն է, որ օգտվում է այն հնարավորություններից որ իրեն տվել է ՀՀ քաղաքացին: Հլը սերժը  ու իր շրջապատը դեգենեռատններ են ինչ անում են էշություն ա դուրս գալիս ու էտ էշությունը լավ երևում ա: Բա որ իրոք քաղաքական մտածողություն ունեցող մեկը լիներ էսօրվա պայմաններում: Տժժալու էինք...


 :Smile: Այ ես էլ եմ դրանից վախենում:



> Ուղղակի չմոռանանք, որ շատ մարդիկ կան, որ կտեսնեն այն, ինչը չի երևացել, ու շատերը կան, որ չեն տեսնի այն, ինչը երևացել է:


Էս մեկը շատ դուրս եկավ: Մնում է բազմակողմանի նայենք և տեսնենք, նույնիսկ եթե չենք ուզում: Ապագայում, հիմա միայն երևացողը հերիք է:

----------


## Kuk

> Տուրո ջան, ցանկալին իրականության տեղ մի ներկայացրու: Ժողովրդի մեջ ոչ մի ազգային ինքնագիտակցություն էլ չի արթնացել: Էն 88 թվի արթնացածն էլ մեռել ա: Էն էլ որ չի մեռել դաժանորեն ճնշվել ու ճնշվում ա: 
> 
> Իմ ու քո ազագային ինքնագիտակցության պատկերացումներն են տարբեր: Քսան հոգի հերթով հացադուլ անողը ազգային ինքանգիտակցության վերելքի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Էտքան ու էտ ձևի հացադուլավոր ուզածդ պահին, ցանկացած տեղ կարելի ա հավաքել: Եթե վաղը գոմիկների իրավունքների պաշտպանության հացադուլ հայտարարվի, հավատա էլի մի քսան հոգի 48 ժամով հացադուլ կանի, ու կպահանջի մշակույթի նախարարի հրաժարականը` դաշնակների նման:


Նույնիսկ էն միասսիններն են կարում երթեր կազմակերպել, ու ավելի մարդաշատ, քան դաշնակների նստացույցն ու հացադուլն իրար հետ: Տատն էնօրը հարցնում էր՝ որտեղի՞ց Լևոնին էդքան փող, բա միասսինների՞ն որտեղից էդքան փող, որ տենց դասախոսների նկարներ էին շաղ տալիս քաղաքով մեկ: Ակցիաների համար ով տասը հոգի բերում ա, 100 դոլար փող են տալիս, բայց պետքա եկողների անձնագրերի պատճեններն էլ բերեն: Այսինքն ամեն մի հիսուն հոգանոց ակցիան 500 դոլար վրեքները նստում ա, էդ ակցիան էլ մի երկու ժամ բան ա տևում: Տենց որ լիներ, եթե Լևոնը փողով մարդ բերեր միտինգներին, ոնց որ հայլուրը բարբաջում էր, ուրեմն Լևոնը էնքան փող պետքա ծախսեր, որ էդ փողերով կարար հանգիստ սերժից գներ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը, մի հատ էլ ՀԴՄ կտրոն պահանջեր, մեկ էլ տեսար մի հինգ հազար դրամ էլ շահեր, հետ բերեր էլի ծախսածից: Նենց որ սենց դաշնակցական ակցիաներ, նստացույցեր մենք էլ կարող ենք անել ակումբով:

----------

Ariadna (28.09.2009), Chuk (26.09.2009), murmushka (25.09.2009), Քամի (25.09.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Տուրո ջան, ցանկալին իրականության տեղ մի ներկայացրու: Ժողովրդի մեջ ոչ մի ազգային ինքնագիտակցություն էլ չի արթնացել: Էն 88 թվի արթնացածն էլ մեռել ա: Էն էլ որ չի մեռել դաժանորեն ճնշվել ու ճնշվում ա: 
> 
> Իմ ու քո ազագային ինքնագիտակցության պատկերացումներն են տարբեր: Քսան հոգի հերթով հացադուլ անողը ազգային ինքանգիտակցության վերելքի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Էտքան ու էտ ձևի հացադուլավոր ուզածդ պահին, ցանկացած տեղ կարելի ա հավաքել: Եթե վաղը գոմիկների իրավունքների պաշտպանության հացադուլ հայտարարվի, հավատա էլի մի քսան հոգի 48 ժամով հացադուլ կանի, ու կպահանջի մշակույթի նախարարի հրաժարականը` դաշնակների նման:


Դաշնակներին հանգիստ թողեք, կարում եք, մի բան էլ դուք արեք...
իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ազգային ինքնագիտակցությանը, կարդա այստեղ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դաշնակներին հանգիստ թողեք, կարում եք, մի բան էլ դուք արեք...
> իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ազգային ինքնագիտակցությանը, կարդա այստեղ


Փաստորեն տենց ՄԻ ԲԱՆ անելով դաշնակները ուզում են ինչ-որ միայն իրենց հասկանալի ազգային շահեր պաշտպանել: Արածներն ընդամնը մի բան ա, դրա համար էլ ոչ մի ԲԱՆ դուրս չի գալիս: Հիմա որ 10-ին ստորագրվի արձանագրությունը, քանի բան են անելու ?? 

Տուրո ջան, ազգային պարերով միջազգային քաղաքականություն չեն անում, ապեր: Խորացի, Էրդողանը հանձնաժողովով ապացուցում ա որ Ցեղասպանություն չի եղել, ու զաստավիտ ա անում Ղարաբաղի հարցում զիջումների գնալ, իսկ էտ ընթացքում Սերժը Էձիկի հետ Յարխուշտայա պարում, ԱԺ-ն ու Հանրային խորհուրդն էլ թամաշա են անում: Յանիմ էս ինչ լինք էիր տվել որ ??

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դաշնակներին հանգիստ թողեք, կարում եք, մի բան էլ դուք արեք...


Տուրո ջան, դու էն ասա, բազկդ ձուլել ես դաշնակների բազկին ? Ավելի շուտ ստամոքսդ ձուլել ես դաշնակների ստամոքսին - հացադուլի մասնակցել ես հեչ ?? Թե մենակ յարխուշտա ես պարել ?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տուրո ջան, դու էն ասա, բազկդ ձուլել ես դաշնակների բազկին ? Ավելի շուտ ստամոքսդ ձուլել ես դաշնակների ստամոքսին - հացադուլի մասնակցել ես հեչ ?? Թե մենակ յարխուշտա ես պարել ?


Տրիբուն, անարդար ես… Տուռոջանի ավատարն ու ստորագրությունը իրա գործը լրիվ անում ա… "Եթե ժողովուրդը չունենա կրոն, մշակույթ, արվեստ, ապա պաշտպանելու բան էլ չի ունենա, *քանզի հեշտությամբ կարող է չդիմադրել, ձուլվել ու տարածվել հակառակորդի զանգվածի մեջ*: Զինվորը պետք է քաջ գիտակցի իր կոչումը, իմանա` ում և ինչ է պաշտպանում: "… սիկյո՞շ բռատ… սրա դեմը խաղ չկա

----------

Տրիբուն (28.09.2009), Քամի (28.09.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Տուչոջանը զինվոր չի եղել, դրա համար էլ հենց գիտի զինվորները կրոնը, մշակույթն ու ազգային ինքնությունն են պաշտպանում: Իրականում ազգային ինքնության, կրոնի ու մշակույթի պատրվակով, ծառուկյանալֆիկասաշիկապետության գանձերն ենք պաշտպանում օտարից:
Ամեն ինչ փոխվել է այն օրերից, երբ Տուրոջանի ավատարի վրայի տղան արտասահմանից եկավ իր հայրենիքը պաշտպանելու:
Պաշտպանեց, իրան էլ մեջքից խփեցին, որ երկիրը լափելուց, հանկարծ էդ տղեն իրանց էլ թուրքերի պես չսատկացնի:
Հետաքիքիր եղավ ամեն ինչ: Դրսի թուրքին սպանեցինք, լարեցինք մեր երկրից, ներսի թուրքը դրսի թուրքին լարողների գլուխը կերավ ու նստեց գահին, սկսեց մեզ արնաքամ անել:
Լևոնից սկսած, մինչև իր ամենաընդունակ աշակերտ՝ Քոչարն ու Սերժը սկսեցին մեր հաշվին ապրել:
Հիմա զավեշտալին ստեղից ա սկսում:
Լևոնը դառել ա մի ընդիմադիր, փրկարար ուժ, Դաշնագները դառել են մի ուրիշ փրկարար ուժ:
Լևոնն ասում ա սրանց հանեք ես գամ սաղ դզեմ, իսկ դաշնագների ասածը լրիվ խնդալու ա: Ասում են Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանին հանեք, սաղ լավ կլինի  :LOL: : Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանը ո՞վ ա, որ իրան հանելուց բան փոխվի: Սոված մնալ ա սոված մնացեք, որ Սերժին հանեն: Չնայած էլի չեն հանելու, բայց գոնե կիմանանք սովադուլը տեղին ա: Լավ ա Էդվարդ Նալբանդայանի Մամաի նկատմամբ չեն սովադուլ անում, որ ի՞նչի ես սենց տղա դաստիարակել, գնա տղուդ ասա, թող խելքը գլուխը հավաքի:

----------

Chuk (28.09.2009), dvgray (28.09.2009), Norton (28.09.2009), REAL_ist (28.09.2009), Tig (28.09.2009), Բիձա (28.09.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Լևոնը դառել ա մի ընդիմադիր, փրկարար ուժ, Դաշնագները դառել են մի ուրիշ փրկարար ուժ:
> Լևոնն ասում ա սրանց հանեք ես գամ սաղ դզեմ, իսկ դաշնագների ասածը լրիվ խնդալու ա: Ասում են Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանին հանեք, սաղ լավ կլինի : Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանը ո՞վ ա, որ իրան հանելուց բան փոխվի: Սոված մնալ ա սոված մնացեք, որ Սերժին հանեն: Չնայած էլի չեն հանելու, բայց գոնե կիմանանք սովադուլը տեղին ա: Լավ ա Էդվարդ Նալբանդայանի Մամաի նկատմամբ չեն սովադուլ անում, որ ի՞նչի ես սենց տղա դաստիարակել, գնա տղուդ ասա, թող խելքը գլուխը հավաքի:


Սկիզբը լավ էիր սկսել. բայց ըստ իս ՀԱԿ-ին ու դաշնակներին համեմատելը կոռեկտ չի: Դաշնակները ընդդիմադիր չեն ու իրենց բնույթով ապազգային են, ուղղակի, ինչպես բազմիցս նշվելա դեմքը փրկելու կարիք ունեն:

----------

Kuk (28.09.2009), Mephistopheles (28.09.2009), Տրիբուն (28.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Վազգ, դու ունես նույն սխալը, ինչ ակումբում ու ակումբից դուրս շատերը՝ անձնավորելը: Մի կողմ թողնենք թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մասին պատկերացումներդ ինչքանով են մոտ կամ հեռու իրականությունից, խնդիրն էն ա, որ էս պայքարը ասոցացնել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետ ու ըստ դրա զավեշտ անվանել, հենց դա է զավեշտալի:

Օրինակ նայի, նույն դաշնակներին չես կարող համեմատել իրենց պարագլուխների հետ, որովհետև շարքային դաշնակները ազնվորեն ուզում են փոփոխության հասնել, ուղղակի նրանց պարագլուխները նրանց շեղում են:

ՀԱԿ-ի դեպքում թե ժողովուրդն է ուզում մի բանի հասնել, թե պարագլուխները, անկախ իրենց լուսավոր կամ մութ անցյալից: Ու սրա հետ հաշվի չնստելը նշանակում է իրականության կեղծում՝ ինքդ քո առջև:

----------


## Elmo

> Սկիզբը լավ էիր սկսել. բայց ըստ իս ՀԱԿ-ին ու դաշնակներին համեմատելը կոռեկտ չի: Դաշնակները ընդդիմադիր չեն ու իրենց բնույթով ապազգային են, ուղղակի, ինչպես բազմիցս նշվելա դեմքը փրկելու կարիք ունեն:


Անդո ջան ՀԱԿ-ն ու Դաշնակները իհարկե համեմատելու չեն: Ես զուգահեռներ չեմ անցկացրել, ես թվարկել եմ էսօրվա այն ուժերը, որոնք ինչ-որ ձևով, գոնե համաձայն չեն իշխանությունների հետ:
Դե հիմա Տիգրան Կարապետիչն էլ չի համաձայն, բայց իրա պոտենցիալը ՀԱԿ ու Դաշնակցության հետ համեմատելու չի:

Իսկ կոնկրետ իմ համար, Լևոնն ու Սերժը դեռ առաջվա պես իրարից չեն տարբերվում: Լևոնի սև գույնի տունը վկա, որ արդար քրտինքով ա վաստակել: Էդքան զղջացած մարդ ա, թող ծախի, փողը բաժանի Մարտի մեկի զոհվածների ընտանիքներին: Ես տենց կանեի, եթե իմ նախաձեռնությամբ մարդ զոհված լիներ:

----------

Բիձա (28.09.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Լևոնի սև գույնի տունը վկա, որ արդար քրտինքով ա վաստակել: Էդքան զղջացած մարդ ա, թող ծախի, փողը բաժանի Մարտի մեկի զոհվածների ընտանիքներին: Ես տենց կանեի, եթե իմ նախաձեռնությամբ մարդ զոհված լիներ:


Տունը պետականա Էլմո ջան, ծախելու պահով դիմի Սերժին:

----------


## Elmo

> ՀԱԿ-ի դեպքում թե ժողովուրդն է ուզում մի բանի հասնել, թե պարագլուխները, անկախ իրենց լուսավոր կամ մութ անցյալից: Ու սրա հետ հաշվի չնստելը նշանակում է իրականության կեղծում՝ ինքդ քո առջև:


ՀԱԿ -ի նկատմամբ ունեցասծ դրական վերաբերմունքը միայն ու միայն պայմանավորված է ժողովրդի կողմից ընդունված լինելով: Չանձնավորելով է, որ հիմա ես ՀԱԿ-ի պայքարը տեղին ու արդարացված եմ համարում: Հենց միայն այն բանի համար, որ դու ու քո նման շատ ու շատ մարդիկ մասնակցում են դրան: Միայն նրա համար, որ դա Լևոնի պայքարը չի, այլ ձեր: Բայց ես չեմ հավատում, որ հաղթանակի պտուղները Լևոնը չի ուտելու:

----------

ministr (28.09.2009), Բիձա (28.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Լևոնի սև գույնի տունը վկա, որ արդար քրտինքով ա վաստակել: Էդքան զղջացած մարդ ա, թող ծախի, փողը բաժանի Մարտի մեկի զոհվածների ընտանիքներին: Ես տենց կանեի, եթե իմ նախաձեռնությամբ մարդ զոհված լիներ:


Ներիր, բայց միտքդ աբսուրդային է:
Թողնենք Լևոն անձին մի կողմ: Ուրիշ ով, եթե ոչ երկրի նախագահն իրավունք ունի պետության կողմից տուն ստանալու ու ապահով կյանք վայելելու: Ի՞նչ է, նախագահը մենակ զրկանքների համար է: Սա որպես տան մասին մեկնություն: Վերանալով Տեր-Պետրոսյան անհատից: Նույնը կասեի Սարգսյանի ու Քոչարյանի համար (խոսքը լափածի մասին չէ, այլ որպես նախագահ պետության կողմից ստացածի):

Ինչ վերաբերվում է «եթե իմ նախաձեռնությամբ մարդ զոհված լիներ» մտքին, ապա Վազգ, հավատս չի գալիս, որ էդ սխալ, աբսուրդ ու անիմաստ միտքը դու ես գրել  :Smile:  Ավելի խորը մտածիր ու փորձիր հասկանալ, թե ինչ է եղել մարտի 1-ին:

----------


## Elmo

> Ինչ վերաբերվում է «եթե իմ նախաձեռնությամբ մարդ զոհված լիներ» մտքին, ապա Վազգ, հավատս չի գալիս, որ էդ սխալ, աբսուրդ ու անիմաստ միտքը դու ես գրել  Ավելի խորը մտածիր ու փորձիր հասկանալ, թե ինչ է եղել մարտի 1-ին:


Ես գիտեմ ինչ է եղել: Ինքը մարդկանց կոչ է արել մնալ տեղերում ու չգնալ այնտեղից, որովհետև դա իրենց սահմանադրական իրավունքն է՝ բողոքի ակցիա իրականացնել: Մարդիկ լսեցին ու չգնացին: Ուժով մարդկանց ցրելը բերեց նրան, որ մարդիկ սկսեցին պաշտպանվել: Նրանք էլ ավելի կատաղեցին ուսկսեցին թուրքիպես մարդ սպանել: Ձեռի հետ էլ Լֆոի թույլտվությամբ մի քաի հոգու ուղարկեցին իրա խանութը կոտրելու, որ չմասնակցած մասի մոտ տպավորություն ստեղծվի, որ մարդիկ վանդալիզմով էին զբաղված:
Այստեղ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ էր արված:
Հետոն էր սխալ:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Տրիբուն ջան, էդ լինկը տվեցի, որ տեսնես, որ ընդհատակյա, որը շուտով դուրս կելնի, աճում է ազգային ինքնագիտակցությունը, ազգային մտածելակերպը: 
Ժամանակը կգա, այն քո դուռն էլ կծեծի:  :Smile: 
Տեսնես ԼՏՊ-ն ինչ կանի, եթե ՍՍ-ն ստորագրի... կգա էլի ասի պահանջում եմ ՍՍ-ի հրաժարականը, գնա? Հաջորդ հանրահավաքը երբ ա լինելու?

----------


## Chuk

> Ես գիտեմ ինչ է եղել: Ինքը մարդկանց կոչ է արել մնալ տեղերում ու չգնալ այնտեղից, որովհետև դա իրենց սահմանադրական իրավունքն է՝ բողոքի ակցիա իրականացնել: Մարդիկ լսեցին ու չգնացին: Ուժով մարդկանց ցրելը բերեց նրան, որ մարդիկ սկսեցին պաշտպանվել: Նրանք էլ ավելի կատաղեցին ուսկսեցին թուրքիպես մարդ սպանել: Ձեռի հետ էլ Լֆոի թույլտվությամբ մի քաի հոգու ուղարկեցին իրա խանութը կոտրելու, որ չմասնակցած մասի մոտ տպավորություն ստեղծվի, որ մարդիկ վանդալիզմով էին զբաղված:
> Այստեղ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ էր արված:
> Հետոն էր սխալ:


Տրիբուն ջան, այ եթե որոշեիր խորությամբ ամեն ինչն ուսումնասիրել, կիմանայիր, որ եթե էդ կոչը չլիներ ու ժողովուրդը շարժվեր դեպի Մատենադարան, ուր առաջնորդում էին, սպանվածների թիվն անհամեմատ շատ կլիներ:

Խնդրում եմ չմոռանա՛լ, որ Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ Լևոնի կոչով չեն հավաքվել, այլ էդտեղ են եկել կատաղած իշխանությունների արածներից, մասնավորապես ընտրությունները կեղծելուց, այդ օրն առավոտյան էլ խաղաղ ցուցարարներին ցրելուց հետո: 

Ու ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչ կարելի է անել, որ որոշեք էս ամեն ինչն ուսումնասիրել, ոչ թե ուղղակի ենթադրել ու խոսել  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Տեսնես ԼՏՊ-ն ինչ կանի, եթե ՍՍ-ն ստորագրի... կգա էլի ասի պահանջում եմ ՍՍ-ի հրաժարականը, գնա? Հաջորդ հանրահավաքը երբ ա լինելու?


Սրա մասին էի ասում Չուկ: Հենա Արթուրի մոտ լավ ա ստացվում:

----------


## Elmo

> Տրիբուն ջան, այ եթե որոշեիր խորությամբ ամեն ինչն ուսումնասիրել, կիմանայիր, որ եթե էդ կոչը չլիներ ու ժողովուրդը շարժվեր դեպի Մատենադարան, ուր առաջնորդում էին, սպանվածների թիվն անհամեմատ շատ կլիներ


Տրիբունը մեր ընգերն ա, բայց ես, ես եմ:  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Սրա մասին էի ասում Չուկ: Հենա Արթուրի մոտ լավ ա ստացվում:


Սրա մասին թեմայում շատերն են ասել, Էլմո ձաձա: Կարուսելը ֆռացնեմ ու նորի՞ց սկսեմ:
Կարդա ելույթը:
Ավելին ասելիք ես էս պահին չունեմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Տրիբունը մեր ընգերն ա, բայց ես, ես եմ:


Վայ, սորի, ուղղակի էդ պահին Տրիբունի մասին է մտածում, երևի կարոտցել եմ  :Blush:

----------

Elmo (28.09.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Սրա մասին թեմայում շատերն են ասել, Էլմո ձաձա: Կարուսելը ֆռացնեմ ու նորի՞ց սկսեմ:
> Կարդա ելույթը:
> Ավելին ասելիք ես էս պահին չունեմ:


Հա, ես քեզնից պատասխան չեմ պահանջում  :Smile: 
անկեղծ ասած իմ համար էլ ա տհաճ երևույթը, բայց դէ իրականությունըէդ ա, ի՞նչ անենք: Բայց լավ կլինի, պարանը բարակ տեղից կտրվում ա:

----------


## ministr

> Վազգ, դու ունես նույն սխալը, ինչ ակումբում ու ակումբից դուրս շատերը՝ անձնավորելը: Մի կողմ թողնենք թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մասին պատկերացումներդ ինչքանով են մոտ կամ հեռու իրականությունից, խնդիրն էն ա, որ էս պայքարը ասոցացնել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետ ու ըստ դրա զավեշտ անվանել, հենց դա է զավեշտալի:


Չուկ, դա սխալ չի այլ իրատեսություն: Ու դա միայն մեր մոտ չի այլ ամբողջ աշխարհում: Շարժումները, հեղափոխույունները հիմնականում պայմանավորվում են անձերով: Անձին հանես տակը կմնա անկազմակերպ զանգված: Դե իսկ հաղթանակի դեպքում պտուղների մեծ մասը քաղում է հենց այդ անձը ու իր մերձավոր շրջապատը: Դրա համար էլ մարդիկ կարևորում են, թե ում հետևից են գնում, ոչ թե միայն հանուն ինչի են գնում:

----------

Բիձա (28.09.2009), Տատ (28.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, դա սխալ չի այլ իրատեսություն: Ու դա միայն մեր մոտ չի այլ ամբողջ աշխարհում: Շարժումները, հեղափոխույունները հիմնականում պայմանավորվում են անձերով: Անձին հանես տակը կմնա անկազմակերպ զանգված: Դե իսկ հաղթանակի դեպքում պտուղների մեծ մասը քաղում է հենց այդ անձը ու իր մերձավոր շրջապատը: Դրա համար էլ մարդիկ կարևորում են, թե ում հետևից են գնում, ոչ թե միայն հանուն ինչի են գնում:


Իրատեսությունը քո ասածի հետ եզր չունի, Մինիստր  :Smile: 
Իրատեսությունն էն ա, որ գիտակցում ես, որ գրեթե յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքական գործիչ մութ էջեր կարող է ունենա, որ կարող է կոռուպցիայի մեջ թաթախված լինի, անարդար որոշումներ կայացրած լինի և այլն: Իրատեսությունն էն ա, որ հասկանում ես որ սուրբ չկա: Բայց իրատեսությունը նաև էն ա, որ էդ մարդուն դատում ես իր արածով ու նաև տվյալ պահին արածով: Ու իրատեսությունն էն ա, որ հասկանաս, որ էսօրվա պայքարը ու շարժումը առանց կոնկրետ ձեր նշած անձի էլ նույն կերպ գոյություն կունենա, որտև սա մի ժողովրդական ըմբոստացում ու միություն ա:

----------


## ministr

Ես չասեցի, որ պետք է հետևել սրբերին  :Smile:  Առանց մութ էջերի քաղաքական գործիչ գոյություն չունի և չի էլ կարող ունենալ: Մարդու ետևից գնալու համար իր ներկա պահին արածը իմանալն ու գնահատելը անհրաժեշտ է, բայց ոչ բավարար: Ավելի շատ մարդու ետևից գնում են այն բանի գիտակցումով, թե հաղթանակի հասնելու դեպքում ինչ կարելի է սպասել տվյալ մարդուց կամ իր շրջապատից: Պայքարի պահին բոլորն էլ թունդ հայրենասիր ու ազգի նվիրյալներ են: Բայց պետք է տեսնել, կամ փորձել տեսնել թե ապագայում ինչ է սպասվելու:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես չասեցի, որ պետք է հետևել սրբերին  Առանց մութ էջերի քաղաքական գործիչ գոյություն չունի և չի էլ կարող ունենալ: Մարդու ետևից գնալու համար իր ներկա պահին արածը իմանալն ու գնահատելը անհրաժեշտ է, բայց ոչ բավարար: Ավելի շատ մարդու ետևից գնում են այն բանի գիտակցումով, թե հաղթանակի հասնելու դեպքում ինչ կարելի է սպասել տվյալ մարդուց կամ իր շրջապատից: Պայքարի պահին բոլորն էլ թունդ հայրենասիր ու ազգի նվիրյալներ են: Բայց պետք է տեսնել, կամ փորձել տեսնել թե ապագայում ինչ է սպասվելու:


Ի՞նչ է պետք սպասել X-ից իշխանափոխությունից հետո  :Think: 
Օրինակ թալան, միապետություն հաստատման փորձ, կոռուպցիա, հովանավորչություն և այլն:

Պետք ա հասկանալ որ մեր երկիրը *դեռ* էն մակարդակում ա, որ ավելի շատ պետք ա մտածել, թե ինչ ա պետք սպասել *ժողովրդից*, ոչ թե նորընտիրից: Որտև օղակը մի փոքր թուլացնելուն պես նորընտիրը, ուզում է Լևոնը լինի, ուզում է Մանուկյան Վազգենը թե Շմավոյան Գեռառատը, կարող է ուզել բոլոր այդ բացասական բաները խորացնել:

Ոչ, ժողովրդից պետք է սպասելիք լինի: Ու դա չգիտակցելը էս շարժման գաղափարախոսությունը չհասկանալ ա: Որտև հենց ժողովուրդը իր ամենօրյա ակտիվությամբ նորընտիրին պետք է պարտադրի իր շահերից գործել, չանելու դեպքում սրան էլ հեռացնել:

----------

Լեռնցի (28.09.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Բայց ստեղ մի նրբություն կա... էս պահին շարժման գլխավոր պատասխանատվությունը ԼՏՊ-ի վրա է, շարժման ելքը կախված է իր ստրատեգիայից ... Իրենից է կախված, թե որ ուղղությամբ զարկի կուտակված ուժը: 
Բան չէր մնում, հեղափոխություն էր լինում և ժողովուրդը "հասնում" էր իր նպատակին,... չեղավ, ուրեմն էլ չի լինի... էդ էր, հիմա խեղճ ժողովուրդն էլի ցիրուցան է եղել, մի մասը էլ չի վստահում, մի մասը վախենում է, մի մասն էլ դեռ շարունակում է...
Պատճառը. կարծում եմ ԼՏՊ-ն է:

----------


## Kuk

> Ես գիտեմ ինչ է եղել: Ինքը մարդկանց կոչ է արել մնալ տեղերում ու չգնալ այնտեղից, որովհետև դա իրենց սահմանադրական իրավունքն է՝ բողոքի ակցիա իրականացնել: Մարդիկ լսեցին ու չգնացին: Ուժով մարդկանց ցրելը բերեց նրան, որ մարդիկ սկսեցին պաշտպանվել: Նրանք էլ ավելի կատաղեցին ուսկսեցին թուրքիպես մարդ սպանել: Ձեռի հետ էլ Լֆոի թույլտվությամբ մի քաի հոգու ուղարկեցին իրա խանութը կոտրելու, որ չմասնակցած մասի մոտ տպավորություն ստեղծվի, որ մարդիկ վանդալիզմով էին զբաղված:
> Այստեղ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ էր արված:
> Հետոն էր սխալ:


Վազգ ջան, հիմա եթե զանգես ինձ, ասես՝ իրիկունը գնանք Վեսթ պիվա խմենք, ժամ ասես, պայմանավորվենք, ես գնամ Վեսթի մոտ սպասեմ, մեկը գա կրակի վրես, ուրեմն քո նախաձեռնությամբ ե՞մ ես սպանվել: Էն դեպքում, որ ես էլ, դու էլ լավ գիտենք, որ Վեսթի դեմը կանգնել ու մարդ սպասելը ոչ մի օրենք չի խախտում, ազատ տեղաշարժվելու իմ հիմնարար իրավունքի շրջանակներում ամբողջովին տեղավորվում ա: Հիմա ի՞նչ, քեզ պետքա մեղադրեն իմ մահվան մե՞ջ:

----------

Chuk (28.09.2009), Հայկօ (28.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց ստեղ մի նրբություն կա... էս պահին շարժման գլխավոր պատասխանատվությունը ԼՏՊ-ի վրա է, շարժման ելքը կախված է իր ստրատեգիայից ... Իրենից է կախված, թե որ ուղղությամբ զարկի կուտակված ուժը: 
> Բան չէր մնում, հեղափոխություն էր լինում և ժողովուրդը "հասնում" էր իր նպատակին,... չեղավ, ուրեմն էլ չի լինի... էդ էր, հիմա խեղճ ժողովուրդն էլի ցիրուցան է եղել, մի մասը էլ չի վստահում, մի մասը վախենում է, մի մասն էլ դեռ շարունակում է...
> Պատճառը. կարծում եմ ԼՏՊ-ն է:


Ոչ ու նորից ոչ:
Չնայած արտաքուստ կարող ա տպավորություն լինել, որ ՀԱԿ ամեն ինչը Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ա որոշում, բայց դա այդպես չի:

ՀԱԿ-ում հսկայական թիմ ա գործում, գոյություն ունի քաղաքական խորհուրդ, ու որոշումները ընդունում ա հենց այդ քաղաքական խորհուրդը, հետո ներկայացնում Տեր-Պետրոսյանին: Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խոսքը, հաշվի առնելով իր մտավոր կարողությունները ու փորձը, չափազանց հարգվում է, բայց մտածել, որ ամեն ինչը նա որոշում, նշանակում է չիմանալ ՀԱԿ կառուցվածքը:

Իր հերթին ՀԱԿ քաղաքական խորհուրդը հաշվի է առնում ժողովրդի, իր համախոհների՝ հիմնականում ակտիվիստ համախոհների կարծիքը: Սա մի կուռ կառույց է այդ իմաստով:

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգ ջան, հիմա եթե զանգես ինձ, ասես՝ իրիկունը գնանք Վեսթ պիվա խմենք, ժամ ասես, պայմանավորվենք, ես գնամ Վեսթի մոտ սպասեմ, մեկը գա կրակի վրես, ուրեմն քո նախաձեռնությամբ ե՞մ ես սպանվել: Էն դեպքում, որ ես էլ, դու էլ լավ գիտենք, որ Վեսթի դեմը կանգնել ու մարդ սպասելը ոչ մի օրենք չի խախտում, ազատ տեղաշարժվելու իմ հիմնարար իրավունքի շրջանակներում ամբողջովին տեղավորվում ա: Հիմա ի՞նչ, քեզ պետքա մեղադրեն իմ մահվան մե՞ջ:


Չէ, դէ դրանք տարբեր բաներ են: Վեսթում պիվա խմելու մեջ վտանգավոր բան չկա, բայց Մյասինկայի արձանիմոտ գալուց առաջ արդեն ժողովրդին ծեծել էին: Ու պարզ էր, որ էլի են ուժ կիրառելու, նույնիկս պարզ էր, որ կրակելու են:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, դէ դրանք տարբեր բաներ են: Վեսթում պիվա խմելու մեջ վտանգավոր բան չկա, բայց Մյասինկայի արձանիմոտ գալուց առաջ արդեն ժողովրդին ծեծել էին: Ու պարզ էր, որ էլի են ուժ կիրառելու, նույնիկս պարզ էր, որ կրակելու են:


Ու՞մ էր պարզ:
Քե՞զ, եկողների՞ն:

Հիմա պատասխանեմ. եկողների մեծ մասի համար դա հավանական սցենար էր ու նրանք մեկ է եկան, իրենք էդ որոշումը կայացրին ու եկան: Ու Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կոչ ա արել էնտեղից իշխանության ասած տարբերակով Մատենադարան չգնալ, ոչ թե այնտեղ հավաքվել: Մի խեղաթյուրի, Վազգ:

----------


## Elmo

> Ու՞մ էր պարզ:
> Քե՞զ, եկողների՞ն:
> 
> Հիմա պատասխանեմ. եկողների մեծ մասի համար դա հավանական սցենար էր ու նրանք մեկ է եկան, իրենք էդ որոշումը կայացրին ու եկան: Ու Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կոչ ա արել էնտեղից իշխանության ասած տարբերակով Մատենադարան չգնալ, ոչ թե այնտեղ հավաքվել: Մի խեղաթյուրի, Վազգ:


Ինձ որ հաստատ պարզ էր: Լևոնին պետք է որ պարզ լիներ, որովհետև ոնց էլ չլինի, ինքն ինձնից լավ պետք է ճանաչեր Սերժին ու Ռոբին:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է մատենադարան չգնալուն՝ համաձայն եմ: Իսկ Լևոնի կոչով էր, թե չգիտեմ ում, բայց Վազգեն-ի եղբայրը ասում էր, «մենք Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի զինվորներն ենք, նա հրամայել է կանգնել այստեղ, և տեղ չգնալ, մենք պետք է կատարենք այդ հմարանը:»:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ոչ ու նորից ոչ:
> Չնայած արտաքուստ կարող ա տպավորություն լինել, որ ՀԱԿ ամեն ինչը Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ա որոշում, բայց դա այդպես չի:
> 
> ՀԱԿ-ում հսկայական թիմ ա գործում, գոյություն ունի քաղաքական խորհուրդ, ու որոշումները ընդունում ա հենց այդ քաղաքական խորհուրդը, հետո ներկայացնում Տեր-Պետրոսյանին: Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խոսքը, հաշվի առնելով իր մտավոր կարողությունները ու փորձը, չափազանց հարգվում է, բայց մտածել, որ ամեն ինչը նա որոշում, նշանակում է չիմանալ ՀԱԿ կառուցվածքը:
> 
> Իր հերթին ՀԱԿ քաղաքական խորհուրդը հաշվի է առնում ժողովրդի, իր համախոհների՝ հիմնականում ակտիվիստ համախոհների կարծիքը: Սա մի կուռ կառույց է այդ իմաստով:


Եթե չեմ սխալվում ՀԱԿը համեմատաբար նոր կառույց է: Կրիտիկական կետում ամենից շատ պատասխանատուն ԼՏՊ-ն էր: (խոսքը շարժման "հաջող" ելքի մասին է): 
Իսկ շարժման ելքը չեղավ այն, ինչ ժողովուրդն է կամենում, քանզի մի հսկա զանգված դեմ էր այդ շարժմանը([խոսքը ոչ միայն իշխանամետների մասին է), իսկ այդ դեմ լինելը կապված էր հենց ԼՏՊ անձի հետ, ինչքան էլ անձնավորելը սխալ է այս պարագայում:
Նույն կլինի և վաղը, եթե շարժման գլխավոր պատասխանատուն լինի ԼՏՊ, ...
Սա նշանակում է, որ ՀԱԿ-ի գործունեությունը փակուղային է, քանզի կարծում եմ, ԼՏՊ-ի հեռանալու արդյունքում, այն կկորցնի իր երբեմն ուժը: Եվ կարծում եմ, որ դա գիտակցում է ՀԱԿ-ում յուրքանչյուր սթափ մտածողության տեր մարդ, մասնավորապես ԼՏՊ:
Ասածս ինչ է Չուկ ջան, ինչքան դու կոկորդ պատրես, թե անձնավորելը սխալ է, միևնույն է, ժողովուրդի մի ամբողջ զանգված անձնավորելու է:

----------


## Chuk

> *Ինչ վերաբերվում է մատենադարան չգնալուն՝ համաձայն եմ:* Իսկ Լևոնի կոչով էր, թե չգիտեմ ում, բայց Վազգեն-ի եղբայրը ասում էր, «մենք Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի զինվորներն ենք, նա հրամայել է կանգնել այստեղ, և տեղ չգնալ, մենք պետք է կատարենք այդ հմարանը:»:


Ձյաձա, այ էսպես ա լինում, որ մի բան ականջի ծերով լսում ու չես խորանում:
Ուրեմն գրածդ երկրորդ մասը (Արամի ասածը) վերաբերվում էր առաջին մասին, որն ընդգծել եմ թավով ու որի մասին գրել ես, որ ՀԱՄԱՁԱՅՆ ԵՍ:
Բայց այ առանց խորանալու նախորդ գրառումներիդ մեջ ուրիշ բաներ էիր գրել  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Չէ, դէ դրանք տարբեր բաներ են: Վեսթում պիվա խմելու մեջ վտանգավոր բան չկա, բայց Մյասինկայի արձանիմոտ գալուց առաջ արդեն ժողովրդին ծեծել էին: Ու պարզ էր, որ էլի են ուժ կիրառելու, նույնիկս պարզ էր, որ կրակելու են:


Վազգ ջան, պարզ չէր, հավատա, պարզ չէր: Իրանք նույնիսկ չէին սպասում, որ ժողովուրը նորից կհավաքվի, որտև ինչպես փորձը ցույց էր տվել, մարդկանց ցրելու համար նույնիսկ ջրի մեքենան էր բավարար լինում, իսկ էս դեպքում դաժանաբար ծեծելուց, հետապնդելուց, բաժիններ տանելուց հետո էլի հավաքվեցին: Սա հարց էր երևի թե բոլորի համար. ժողովուրդն ի՞նչ կանի: Նենց որ դեռ չիմանալով, թե ժողովուրն ինչ կանի, դժվար թե պարզ լիներ, որ կրակելու են: Իսկ դուրս գալուց հետո, ո՞վ կմտածեր, որ էդքանից հետո ժողովուրդն էնքան զուսպ կգտնվի, որ ոչ մի պետական կառույցի վրա ոտնձգություն չի անի, որ զորքը գա կանգնի դեմները, որ դիմակավոր հատուկ ջոկատայինները կջարդեն ժողովրդին, բայց նրանք չեն ջարդի գոնե իրանց ձեռքի տակ գտնվող քաղաքապետարանի դուռը: դրա եղածն ի՞նչ էր, որ պահին ուզեին, երկու րոպեից ողջ շենքը ցուցարարների տիրապետության տակ կլիներ: Ու ընդհանրապես, Վազգ ջան, եթե նույնիսկ շատ մեծ էր հավանականությունը, որ կարող ա կրակեին, մեկա՝ էլի պետք էր դուրս գալ, որպեսզի չդառնար անցած անգամների նման, չդառնար օրինակ՝ ապրիլի 12, որ տենց հեշտ ցրեին, գլուխները ազատեին ու տարիներով շարունակեին րենց սև գործը: Այ որ ապրիլի 12-ին տենց հեշտ չգնար տուն ժողովուրդը, էսօր արդեն մարտի մեկ չէինք ունենա, ամենայն հավանականության:

----------


## ministr

Տվյալ դեպքում կարելի է սպասել այն, որ համարյա բան չի փոխվի, կփոխվեն միայն դեմքերը:

Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ ամենաշատը կախված է հենց նորընտիրից, որը պետք է ինքը ցանկանա քո ասած բացասական բաները արմատախիլ անի, ոչ թե ուզենա պահել, բայց ժողովրդի ճնշման տակ տեղի տա: Ժողովորդ ասվածը հեղհեղուկ հասկացությունա, որ հազվադեպ է դառնում որոշիչ գործոն: Առաջնորդը ոնց ուզի, այնպես էլ կարող է շուռ տալ: Դրա համար էլ է շնորհք պետք: Ժողովուրդն ինքն իրենով մարդ չի կարող հեռացնել, ղեկավար է պետք:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ոչ ու նորից ոչ:
> Չնայած արտաքուստ կարող ա տպավորություն լինել, որ ՀԱԿ ամեն ինչը Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ա որոշում, բայց դա այդպես չի:
> 
> ՀԱԿ-ում հսկայական թիմ ա գործում, գոյություն ունի քաղաքական խորհուրդ, ու որոշումները ընդունում ա հենց այդ քաղաքական խորհուրդը, հետո ներկայացնում Տեր-Պետրոսյանին: Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խոսքը, հաշվի առնելով իր մտավոր կարողությունները ու փորձը, չափազանց հարգվում է, բայց մտածել, որ ամեն ինչը նա որոշում, նշանակում է չիմանալ ՀԱԿ կառուցվածքը:
> 
> Իր հերթին ՀԱԿ քաղաքական խորհուրդը հաշվի է առնում ժողովրդի, իր համախոհների՝ հիմնականում ակտիվիստ համախոհների կարծիքը: Սա մի կուռ կառույց է այդ իմաստով:


Չարժի էդքան բարդացնել. Ժողովուրդը միշտ էլ ձայնը տալիս է հնարավոր հաղթողին, հույսով, որ այդ մեկը կհաղթահարի այդ պահին վիշապի ֆունկցիաներ կատարողին. 
Հետ նայենք բոլոր ընտրություններին, ու կտեսնենք, որ ոչ մեկն էլ մարդկանց աչքի լույսը չի եղել, հույսն է եղել մարդկանց շարժիչ ուժը.  :Ok: 
Այլ հարց է, որ հույսը սիրո պես, կարող է ցանկացած գեշ ու այլանդակի վրա էլ լինել. :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե չեմ սխալվում ՀԱԿը համեմատաբար նոր կառույց է: Կրիտիկական կետում ամենից շատ պատասխանատուն ԼՏՊ-ն էրխոսքը շարժման "հաջող" ելքի մասին է): 
> Իսկ շարժման ելքը չեղավ այն, ինչ ժողովուրդն է կամենում, քանզի մի հսկա զանգված դեմ էր այդ շարժմանը([խոսքը ոչ միայն իշխանամետների մասին է), իսկ այդ դեմ լինելը կապված էր հենց ԼՏՊ անձի հետ, ինչքան էլ անձնավորելը սխալ է այս պարագայում:
> Նույն կլինի և վաղը, եթե շարժման գլխավոր պատասխանատուն լինի ԼՏՊ, ...
> Սա նշանակում է, որ ՀԱԿ-ի գործունեությունը փակուղային է, քանզի կարծում եմ, ԼՏՊ-ի հեռանալու արդյունքում, այն կկորցնի իր երբեմն ուժը: Եվ կարծում եմ, որ դա գիտակցում է ՀԱԿ-ում յուրքանչյուր սթափ մտածողության տեր մարդ, մասնավորապես ԼՏՊ:
> Ասածս ինչ է Չուկ ջան, ինչքան դու կոկորդ պատրես, թե անձնավորելը սխալ է, միևնույն է, ժողովուրդի մի ամբողջ զանգված անձնավորելու է:


Եթե Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հեռանալու դեպքում ՀԱԿ-ն իր երբեմնի ուժը կկորցնի, ուրեմն սխալ է պնդումդ, որ ՀԱԿ-ին չեն միացել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի անձի պատճառով: Եթե Տեր-Պետրոսյանի անձի պատճառով չեն միացել, ապա սխալ է պնդումդ, որ իր հեռանալուց հետո իր երբեմնի ուժը կկորցնի:

Անշուշտ մի ժողովրդի մի ստվար զանգած անձնավորելու է, ես էլ շարունակելու եմ կոկորդ պատրել: Սա պարզ է էնպես, ինչպես որ պարզ է, որ 1+1=10:

Սակայն ՀԱԿ գործունեությունը փակուղային չէ: Մի խնդիր է, թե արդյոք ՀԱԿ-ը կարող է ազդել էս հայ-թուրքական պայմանագրերի վրա, օրինակ: Ես կարծում եմ, որ ոչ, չէր կարող ոչ մի դեպքում, հանրահավաք կաներ, թե չէր անի: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև ժողովրդի մի ստվար զանգված քնած է:

Բայց ինչ վերաբերվում է պնդմանդ, որ մի ստվար զանգված չի միացել իրա անձի պատճառով, համաձայն չեմ: Այդպիսիք, անշուշտ, կային: Սակայն պոտենցիալ միացողների մեծ մասը միացել էին: Չլիներ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, նրանք չմիանալու այլ պատճառ կմոգոնեին՝ բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը:

Իրականությունն այն է, որ ժողովրդի բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը պատրաստ չի իր իրավունքների համար պայքարելու. հույսը դրել է որ իր տեղն ուրիշը կպայքարի կամ էլ համակերպվել է: Դրա համար էլ պայքարն ավելի երկար է տևում, քան կուզեինք:

----------


## Chuk

> Չարժի էդքան բարդացնել. Ժողովուրդը միշտ էլ ձայնը տալիս է հնարավոր հաղթողին, հույսով, որ այդ մեկը կհաղթահարի այդ պահին վիշապի ֆունկցիաներ կատարողին. 
> Հետ նայենք բոլոր ընտրություններին, ու կտեսնենք, որ ոչ մեկն էլ մարդկանց աչքի լույսը չի եղել, հույսն է եղել մարդկանց շարժիչ ուժը. 
> Այլ հարց է, որ հույսը սիրո պես, կարող է ցանկացած գեշ ու այլանդակի վրա էլ լինել.


Հետ եմ նայում: Համաձայն եմ:
Դրա համար էլ էսօր վիճակն էսպիսին ա:
Որովհետև 88-ի շարժման հաղթանակից հետո չպիտի տներում նստեինք: Նստեցինք, որ սրան հասավ:
Հիմա փոխել է պետք, հիմա բարդացնել է պետք, որտև եթե էլի զուտ հույսով շարժվենք, էլի սենց ա մնալու կամ էլ ավելի վատանա: Իսկ եթե լավանա, ապա չնչին:

Այ էս մտածելակերպն ա պետք փոխել ու լայն զանգվածների մոտ:
ՀԱԿ ակտիվիստները, էսօր կանգնած մնացածները արդեն գիտեն, որ իրենք հաղթանակից հետո էլ են շարունակելու պայքարը: Սա է ելքը: Չափազանց երկար տևողությամբ ելքը:

----------

Elmo (28.09.2009), Բիձա (28.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Տվյալ դեպքում կարելի է սպասել այն, որ համարյա բան չի փոխվի, կփոխվեն միայն դեմքերը:
> 
> Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ ամենաշատը կախված է հենց նորընտիրից, որը պետք է ինքը ցանկանա քո ասած բացասական բաները արմատախիլ անի, ոչ թե ուզենա պահել, բայց ժողովրդի ճնշման տակ տեղի տա: Ժողովորդ ասվածը հեղհեղուկ հասկացությունա, որ հազվադեպ է դառնում որոշիչ գործոն: Առաջնորդը ոնց ուզի, այնպես էլ կարող է շուռ տալ: Դրա համար էլ է շնորհք պետք: Ժողովուրդն ինքն իրենով մարդ չի կարող հեռացնել, ղեկավար է պետք:


Ես համաձայն չեմ, որ զուտ դեմքեր կփոխվեն, բայց այդ հարցում էս պահին վիճել չեմ ուզում:
Չեմ ուզում, որովհետև նորընտիրից շատ բան է կախված (ու կոնկրետ ես համոզված եմ, որ մի մարդու հետևից ենք գնում, ով պատրաստ է անել), բայց մեծմասամբ մեզնից է կախված լինելու:

----------


## ministr

> Հետ եմ նայում: Համաձայն եմ:
> Դրա համար էլ էսօր վիճակն էսպիսին ա:
> Որովհետև 88-ի շարժման հաղթանակից հետո չպիտի տներում նստեինք: Նստեցինք, որ սրան հասավ:
> Հիմա փոխել է պետք, հիմա բարդացնել է պետք, որտև եթե էլի զուտ հույսով շարժվենք, էլի սենց ա մնալու կամ էլ ավելի վատանա: Իսկ եթե լավանա, ապա չնչին:
> 
> Այ էս մտածելակերպն ա պետք փոխել ու լայն զանգվածների մոտ:
> ՀԱԿ ակտիվիստները, էսօր կանգնած մնացածները արդեն գիտեն, որ իրենք հաղթանակից հետո էլ են շարունակելու պայքարը: Սա է ելքը: Չափազանց երկար տևողությամբ ելքը:


Ժողովուրդը անընդհատ ակտիվ վիճակում չի կարող լինել: Դրա համար էլ նստել էին տները ամեն մեկն իրա դարդով ու հաց խնդրով: 96-ին մի թեթև տներից դուրս եկան, բայց սխալ մարդու հետևից էին գնում: Սենց էլ շարունակվելու ա մինչև էս հայ ազգը մի հատ ազգին ու պետության նվիրված մարդ ծնի, որ իրոք կմաքրի էս բառդակը: Ուրիշ րդյունավետ ելք չեմ տեսնում:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Դա բան չդառավ... երկարատև պայքար... մեղք ա էս ժողովուրդը...
հա էլի... մեղք ա... ուզում ա մի քիչ վայլեու անկախության, ազատության, խաղաղության պտուղները, վռազ գալիս են գլխին տամ... ռուբլին, եվրոն, դոլլարը... հա հա... որն է ելքը... ընտրություն կատարել? կլինի խաղաղություն տարածաշրջանում, կլինի մեր երկրում հանգիստ մթնոլորտ?
Քանի քանիսն են զոհվել հանուն դրա... կախել ա պետք ժողովուրդի հոգու հետ խաղացողներին... բոլորին, բոլորին... 
Է~հ հայ ժողովուրդ... մի մասըդ անօթևան պանդխտության մեջ, մյուս մասն էլ դեռ չի գտնում իրեն, չի հարմարվում այն մտքի հետ, որ անկախ պետություն ունեն... 
Մհե~ր, քեզ է սպասում ցեղդ... դուրս արի... Մհե~ր...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես համաձայն չեմ, որ զուտ դեմքեր կփոխվեն, բայց այդ հարցում էս պահին վիճել չեմ ուզում:
> Չեմ ուզում, որովհետև նորընտիրից շատ բան է կախված (ու կոնկրետ ես համոզված եմ, որ մի մարդու հետևից ենք գնում, ով պատրաստ է անել), *բայց մեծմասամբ մեզնից է կախված լինելու*:


Չուկ, իսկ հիմա մեզնից կախված չի՞: Իսկ եթե մեծամասամբ մեզնից է կախված, ապա ինչու՞ ենք այդքան շատ իշխանափախություն ուզում, է մենք հիմա էս ենք, էս կարգն ու դրվածքն ենք դրել ու ապրում ենք, ի՞նչն է խնդիրը: Թե ՞պիտի ինքներս մեզ փոխենք:

----------


## Elmo

> Մհե~ր, քեզ է սպասում ցեղդ... դուրս արի... Մհե~ր...


Մեկ մեկ մտածում եմ, որ էդ անտեր էպոսը ազգը ստրկացնելու համար էլ գրել են: Թշնամին իր ամբողջ նենգությունն ու ուժը ներ ա դնում մեր դեմ, իսկ մենք պետք է զարկեր բաշխենք Մսրա Մելիքի մորն ու քրոջը:
Ու Մհերին սպասելվ հանգիստ նստենք տեղներս: Մի օր լավ կլինի էլի, Մհերը ագռավաքարը կճեղքի, կգա մեզ կօգնի:
Թարգի ապեր: Ռեալ դատողություններ արա: Մհեր չկա, դա հորինվածք ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժողովուրդը անընդհատ ակտիվ վիճակում չի կարող լինել: Դրա համար էլ նստել էին տները ամեն մեկն իրա դարդով ու հաց խնդրով: 96-ին մի թեթև տներից դուրս եկան, բայց սխալ մարդու հետևից էին գնում: Սենց էլ շարունակվելու ա մինչև էս հայ ազգը մի հատ ազգին ու պետության նվիրված մարդ ծնի, որ իրոք կմաքրի էս բառդակը: Ուրիշ րդյունավետ ելք չեմ տեսնում:


Ժողովրդի մի սկզբունքային հատված արդեն տարիուկես է, ինչ ակտիվ վիճակում է: Ու ժողովուրդը կարող է լինել ակտիվ վիճակում: Եթե կարծում եք, որ չի կարող, ուրեմն ձեզ հուսահատվելուց բացի ուրիշ ելք չի մնում  :Wink: 



> Դա բան չդառավ... երկարատև պայքար... մեղք ա էս ժողովուրդը...


Իհարկե դժվար ա, իհարկե ցավալի ա երկար սպասելը, իհարկե ուզում ենք արագ փոփոխություններ: Ելք կառաջարկե՞ս արագի:



> Չուկ, իսկ հիմա մեզնից կախված չի՞: Իսկ եթե մեծամասամբ մեզնից է կախված, ապա ինչու՞ ենք այդքան շատ իշխանափախություն ուզում, է մենք հիմա էս ենք, էս կարգն ու դրվածքն ենք դրել ու ապրում ենք, ի՞նչն է խնդիրը: Թե ՞պիտի ինքներս մեզ փոխենք:


Հիմա էլ է մեզնից կախված: Անշուշտ մեզնից է կախված, դրա համար էլ մի շարք սկզբունքային մարդիկ տարիուկես է փողոցից տուն չեն գնում՝ պայքարելով իմ ու քո տեղը, քանի դեռ մենք էստեղ ինտերնետային էջեր ենք սևացնում:

Իշխանափոխությունը հենց մեր անելիքներից մեկն է, էն, ինչը մեզնից կախված է: Ու նորընտիրի իշխանափոխությունն էլ կարող է մեր անելիքներից հաջորդը լինել, եթե չկարողանանք պարտադրել մեր ուզածով անելը:

Անողը, երկիրը ղեկավարողը, անշուշտ, պետք է իշխանությունները լինեն: Իսկ ժողովուրդը, այսինքն մենք, դեռ պետք է նրանց զսպող մեխանիզմ լինենք: Շատ ժամանակ կանցնի, մինչև մեր երկրում ամեն ինչ այնքան կկարգավորվի (մեր ամենօրյա պայքարի արդյունքում), որ այս զսպման մեխանիզմի այդաստիճան ակտիվությունը պարտադիր չի լինի:

----------


## Վիշապ

Լավ, ասելիքս ասեմ, ու գնամ: Ժողովուրդը իր համար ամբոխ է, ոչ մի ժողովուրդ չի ինքնակառավարվում, դրա համար ամեն մի հաստատություն, կազմակերպություն, խումբ իր ղեկավար *անձն* ունի: Ժողովուրդը պիտի մոտիվացիա (հավատ) ունենա միավորվելու ու գլոբալ խնդիր լուծելու, այդ մոտիվացիան ժողովրդի մեջ սերմանում են ղեկավարները, իսկ եթե ղեկավարները մեխի գլուխ են լինում, ապա ՊՌշիկներն ու իմիջմեյքերները: Եթե մեկը ներկայացնի ժողովրդի համար կոնկրետ, հասկանալի և ընդունելի ճանապարհային քարտեզ կամ ծրագիր, որը տվյալ պահին իրատեսական թվացող ձևով լուծում է ժողովրդի առկա խնդիրները, և հավատ ներշնչի, որ ինքը հետևելու է այդ ծրագրին, կարող է հեղափոխություն անել հենց այդ ժողովդրին օգտագործելով: Ժողովուրդը ինքն իրեն չի փոխելու, ժողովուրդը առանց իրական հիմքերի չի համախմբվելու,  իր իրավունքների համար էլ չի պայքարելու, քանի որ առանց առաջնորդի չգիտի թե ինչպես պայքարել:

----------

Բիձա (28.09.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ձյաձա, այ էսպես ա լինում, որ մի բան ականջի ծերով լսում ու չես խորանում:
> Ուրեմն գրածդ երկրորդ մասը (Արամի ասածը) վերաբերվում էր առաջին մասին, որն ընդգծել եմ թավով ու որի մասին գրել ես, որ ՀԱՄԱՁԱՅՆ ԵՍ:
> Բայց այ առանց խորանալու նախորդ գրառումներիդ մեջ ուրիշ բաներ էիր գրել


Չուկ բայց քեզ պետք ա պատգամավոր ընտրեինք: Մի շաբաթում Սերժին կհամոզես, որ մարդ դառան գիտե՞ս:
Առանց որևէ հումորի եմ ասում, վճռականությունդ ինձ դուր ա գալիս: Լևոնը կես քո չափ վճռական լիներ, հիմա Սերժը բանտում էր:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ժողովուրդը անընդհատ ակտիվ վիճակում չի կարող լինել: Դրա համար էլ նստել էին տները ամեն մեկն իրա դարդով ու հաց խնդրով: 96-ին մի թեթև տներից դուրս եկան, բայց սխալ մարդու հետևից էին գնում: Սենց էլ շարունակվելու ա մինչև էս հայ ազգը մի հատ ազգին ու պետության նվիրված մարդ ծնի, որ իրոք կմաքրի էս բառդակը: Ուրիշ րդյունավետ ելք չեմ տեսնում:


Ազգին ու պետությանը նվիրված մարդիկ էսօր էլ են ծնվում նախարար ջան, բայց դրանց գլուխը ուտում են ու չեն թողնում, որ մաքրի բարդակը: Սենց կշարունակվի էնքան, քանի դեռ հասարակության մեջ ազգային ինքնագիտակցությունը չգերակշռի եվրոստանդարտ ու այլ օտարածին մտածելակերպից: Իսկ դա կարող ա և չլինի:

----------


## Elmo

> Ազգին ու պետությանը նվիրված մարդիկ էսօր էլ են ծնվում նախարար ջան, բայց դրանց գլուխը ուտում են ու չեն թողնում, որ մաքրի բարդակը: Սենց կշարունակվի էնքան, քանի դեռ հասարակության մեջ ազգային ինքնագիտակցությունը չգերակշռի *եվրոստանդարտ ու այլ օտարածին մտածելակերպից*: Իսկ դա կարող ա և չլինի:


Սասուն ջան խի՞ եվրոպացին իր ազգի մասին չի մտածու՞մ: Հալա անգլիացուն ասա քո երկիրը վատն ա, կամ թագուհուն վատ բան ասա, տես ոնց ա հրացանը վերցնում, գալիս պետեսխանի հետևից: Կամ ֆրանսիացուն ասա, որ ձեր ազգը լավը չի: Նույնն էլ կարելի ա ստանդարտների մասին ասել:
Կամ ֆրանսիացի տեսել ե՞ս, որ կոպեկ կուլ տա, որ բանակում չծառայի: Իրենց մոտ կամավոր հիմքի վրա նենց բանակ ա ձևավորվել, որ մի գումարտակով Հայաստանը կգրավի:
Շատ էլ լավ ազգանպսատ ստանդարտներ ունեն մարդիկ:
Հարցը քարթու հայկական ստանդարտներից ազատվելն ա: Ինչքան գիտեմ Եվրեպայում հիմնականում դասախոսներ, գիտությունների թեկնածուներ ու դոկտորներն են դեպուտատ դառնում: Իսկ մեր մոտ 7 դասարանի կրթությամբ հաստավիզ օլիգարխներ:
Ո՞րն ա լավը:

----------

Kuk (28.09.2009), Բիձա (28.09.2009), Հայկօ (28.09.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...Անշուշտ մեզնից է կախված, դրա համար էլ մի շարք սկզբունքային մարդիկ տարիուկես է փողոցից տուն չեն գնում՝ *պայքարելով իմ ու քո տեղը*, քանի դեռ մենք էստեղ ինտերնետային էջեր ենք սևացնում:
> 
> Իշխանափոխությունը հենց մեր անելիքներից մեկն է, էն, ինչը մեզնից կախված է: Ու *նորընտիրի իշխանափոխությունն էլ կարող է մեր անելիքներից հաջորդը լինել*, եթե չկարողանանք պարտադրել մեր ուզածով անելը:…


Չուկ ջան, էդ մարդկանց հաղորդիր որ իմ տեղը զուր չպայքարեն, ես իմ տեղը կպայքարեմ, եթե հաղթելու հույս ունենամ:  Չուկ ջան, իշխանափոխություն չեն անում նրա համար, որովհետև նորընտիրին ժողովուրդը պարտադրելու հույս ունի, իշխանափոխություն անում են, որովհետև հույս ունեն, որ նոր նորընտիրը ինքն է բոլորին պարտադրելու անել այն, ինչ պետք է: Հիմա ինչքան էլ համարենք որ սխալ է, փաստացի ահագին մարդիկ Տեր-Պետորսյանի հետ հույսեր չեն կապում, հիմա թեկուզ և ՊՌ-ի արդյունքը լինի, թեկուզ և այդ մարդիկ անհասկացողներ են, մոլորյալներ են, ամեն դեպքում քաղաքական տեխնոլոգիաների դաշտում Սերժը լրիվ «առա՜ջ, Հայաստան» է անում, քանի որ ինքը հեչ որ չլինի, 20 հեռուստաալիք ունի, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը ոչինչ չունի:

----------


## Բիձա

> Հետ եմ նայում: Համաձայն եմ:
> Դրա համար էլ էսօր վիճակն էսպիսին ա:
> Որովհետև 88-ի շարժման հաղթանակից հետո չպիտի տներում նստեինք: Նստեցինք, որ սրան հասավ:
> Հիմա փոխել է պետք, հիմա բարդացնել է պետք, որտև եթե էլի զուտ հույսով շարժվենք, էլի սենց ա մնալու կամ էլ ավելի վատանա: Իսկ եթե լավանա, ապա չնչին:
> 
> *Այ էս մտածելակերպն ա պետք փոխել ու լայն զանգվածների մոտ:*
> ՀԱԿ ակտիվիստները, էսօր կանգնած մնացածները արդեն գիտեն, որ իրենք հաղթանակից հետո էլ են շարունակելու պայքարը: Սա է ելքը: Չափազանց երկար տևողությամբ ելքը:


Լայն զանգված ասածը տարբեր է տարբեր երկրներում. Մեր պատմական դժբախտություններն ունեցող, քյասիբ, դեմոկրատական զերո տրադիցիաներով ու կոռուպցիայի մեջ սկած երկրում լայն զանգվածը դա մի քանի տոկոս կազմող հասարակայնորենն ակտիվ, գիտակից միջին խավն է, երիտասարդության մի նոսր շերտ ու ընչազուրկ հատվածը.
Քանի որ մեզանում չկա նորմալ ձևավորված կուսակցական համակարգ, ամեն անգամ ընտրություններին այդ փոքր խումբը ընչազուկների հետ միասին կանգնում է կրիմինալի ու կերակրատաշտից օգտվողների մոտ քսան տոկոս կազմող շահագռգիռ բանդայի դեմ, որի ձեռքին են բանակը, միլիցիան ու գումարած մասնավոր հրոսակախմբերը.
Հետագա  քաղաքացիական բալանսի փոփոխության ռեսուրսը չկա.
Միակ տեսական ռեսուրսը դա ընչազուրկին քաղաքացի սարքելն է, բայց ըստ իմ ունցած տեղեկությունների, դեռ ոչ մի երկրում դրանցից քաղաքացի սարքելու դեպքեր չեն գրացված. Դրանից ծնվում է ամբոխ, որն օգտագործվում է իշխանություն վերցնելու համար.
և դա այնքան էլ վատ չէ.  Ըստ բոլոր ցուցանիշերի, հայաստանում իրավիճակը պահանջում էր կտրուկ քայլեր, այսինքն մարքսիզմի կլասիկների լեզվով ասած վիճակը ռեվոլյուցիոն էր. 
Ընդիմությունը չգնաց այդ ուժն օգտագործելու ճանապարհով, մտածելով, որ կրիմինալի դեմ պետք է պայքարել սահամանադրական ճանապարհով, քաղաքացիական պարզամիտ տեխնոլոգիաներով.
Ամեն մեկս մեր տեսակետն ունենք այս մասին և չարժի նորից վիճել–
մոտակա տարիները ցույց կտան որն էր սխալ, որը–ճիշտ.

----------


## Տատ

> Դե իսկ հաղթանակի դեպքում պտուղների մեծ մասը քաղում է հենց այդ անձը ու իր մերձավոր շրջապատը:


Իսկ անհաջողության դեպքում *անձ*ը կանի ամեն բան, որ ժողովուրդը ետ կանգնի անձնավորելուց և լիքը օբյեկտիվ պատճառ գտնի այդ անհաջողության համար՝ արտաքին թշնամի, պատերազմ, վատ աշխատակիցներ, դավաճաններ, ով էլ լիներ...
Իսկ շատ* խելոք անձ*ը այդ տրամադրվածությունը կնախապատրաստի նախօրոք, նա ֆսյակիյ սլուչայ:

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ, ասելիքս ասեմ, ու գնամ: Ժողովուրդը իր համար ամբոխ է, ոչ մի ժողովուրդ չի ինքնակառավարվում, դրա համար ամեն մի հաստատություն, կազմակերպություն, խումբ իր ղեկավար *անձն* ունի: Ժողովուրդը պիտի մոտիվացիա (հավատ) ունենա միավորվելու ու գլոբալ խնդիր լուծելու, այդ մոտիվացիան ժողովրդի մեջ սերմանում են ղեկավարները, իսկ եթե ղեկավարները մեխի գլուխ են լինում, ապա ՊՌշիկներն ու իմիջմեյքերները: Եթե մեկը ներկայացնի ժողովրդի համար կոնկրետ, հասկանալի և ընդունելի ճանապարհային քարտեզ կամ ծրագիր, որը տվյալ պահին իրատեսական թվացող ձևով լուծում է ժողովրդի առկա խնդիրները, և հավատ ներշնչի, որ ինքը հետևելու է այդ ծրագրին, կարող է հեղափոխություն անել հենց այդ ժողովդրին օգտագործելով: Ժողովուրդը ինքն իրեն չի փոխելու, ժողովուրդը առանց իրական հիմքերի չի համախմբվելու,  իր իրավունքների համար էլ չի պայքարելու, քանի որ առանց առաջնորդի չգիտի թե ինչպես պայքարել:


Վիշապ ձյա, իսկ քեզ ծանո՞թ չեն այնպիսի երևույթները, ինչպիսին է ժողովրդի ըմբոստացում, ինքնաբխվումը, ինքնակազմակերպում և այլնը: Սրանցից ամեն մեկի արդյունքում էդ խմբերում առաջանում են լիդերներ, ղեկավարներ, ովքեր կազմակերպում ու ուղղորդում են էդ հոսքը: Էն որ կազմակերպիչ պետք է, դա բոլորս գիտենք, չգիտեմ ինչի համար ես գրում, որտև խոսքը դրա մասին չէ: Խոսքը այ էդ կազմակերպվելուն պատրաստ ժողովրդի մասին է: Մեծ հաշվով էական էլ չի թե ով կկազմակերպի, կարևորը որ կազմակերպան ընդունակություն ունենա:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, էդ մարդկանց հաղորդիր որ իմ տեղը զուր չպայքարեն, ես իմ տեղը կպայքարեմ, եթե հաղթելու հույս ունենամ:  *Չուկ ջան, իշխանափոխություն չեն անում նրա համար, որովհետև նորընտիրին ժողովուրդը պարտադրելու հույս ունի, իշխանափոխություն անում են, որովհետև հույս ունեն, որ նոր նորընտիրը ինքն է բոլորին պարտադրելու անել այն, ինչ պետք է:* Հիմա ինչքան էլ համարենք որ սխալ է, փաստացի ահագին մարդիկ Տեր-Պետորսյանի հետ հույսեր չեն կապում, հիմա թեկուզ և ՊՌ-ի արդյունքը լինի, թեկուզ և այդ մարդիկ անհասկացողներ են, մոլորյալներ են, ամեն դեպքում քաղաքական տեխնոլոգիաների դաշտում Սերժը լրիվ «առա՜ջ, Հայաստան» է անում, քանի որ ինքը հեչ որ չլինի, 20 հեռուստաալիք ունի, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը ոչինչ չունի:


Վիշապ ձյա, չեմ ալարի ու նորից կկրկնեմ:
Նախկինում էդպես ենք արել, որ հիմա էս օրին ենք: Հենց էդ մտածողությունն է վերջապես փոխել պետք: Որովհետև դեռ էն վիճակում չենք, որ հույսներս էդ ասածիդ վրա դնենք (խոսքս ընդգծված տողի մասին է, մնացածին արձագանքելու կարիք չեմ տեսնում):

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ձյա, իսկ քեզ ծանո՞թ չեն այնպիսի երևույթները, ինչպիսին է ժողովրդի ըմբոստացում, ինքնաբխվումը, ինքնակազմակերպում և այլնը: Սրանցից ամեն մեկի արդյունքում էդ խմբերում առաջանում են լիդերներ, ղեկավարներ, ովքեր կազմակերպում ու ուղղորդում են էդ հոսքը: Էն որ կազմակերպիչ պետք է, դա բոլորս գիտենք, չգիտեմ ինչի համար ես գրում, որտև խոսքը դրա մասին չէ: Խոսքը այ էդ կազմակերպվելուն պատրաստ ժողովրդի մասին է: Մեծ հաշվով էական էլ չի թե ով կկազմակերպի, կարևորը որ կազմակերպան ընդունակություն ունենա:


Կարծում եմ ժողովուրդը վաղուց պատրաստ է: Ու հենց էական է, թե ով է կազմակերպելու և ինչպես, իսկի ոչխարները ամեն մի կազյոլի հետևից չեն գնում, թեկուզ և հյութեղ արոտավայրի տեղ իմանա :Wink:

----------


## Արիացի

> Սասուն ջան խի՞ եվրոպացին իր ազգի մասին չի մտածու՞մ: Հալա անգլիացուն ասա քո երկիրը վատն ա, կամ թագուհուն վատ բան ասա, տես ոնց ա հրացանը վերցնում, գալիս պետեսխանի հետևից: Կամ ֆրանսիացուն ասա, որ ձեր ազգը լավը չի: Նույնն էլ կարելի ա ստանդարտների մասին ասել:
> Կամ ֆրանսիացի տեսել ե՞ս, որ կոպեկ կուլ տա, որ բանակում չծառայի: Իրենց մոտ կամավոր հիմքի վրա նենց բանակ ա ձևավորվել, որ մի գումարտակով Հայաստանը կգրավի:
> Շատ էլ լավ ազգանպսատ ստանդարտներ ունեն մարդիկ:
> Հարցը քարթու հայկական ստանդարտներից ազատվելն ա: Ինչքան գիտեմ Եվրեպայում հիմնականում դասախոսներ, գիտությունների թեկնածուներ ու դոկտորներն են դեպուտատ դառնում: Իսկ մեր մոտ 7 դասարանի կրթությամբ հաստավիզ օլիգարխներ:
> Ո՞րն ա լավը:


Վազգեն, բանն էլ հենց նրանում ա, որ եվրոպացիք լավ էլ իրենց ազգի համար մտածում են: Բայց իրենք շուտով իրենց ստեղծած օրենքների ձեռը կրակն են ընկնելու, եթե արդեն չեն ընկել: Սաղ եվրոպան թրքերով ու նեգրներով լցվել ա ու դա իրենց գլխին էսօր պրոբլեմ ա: Իսկ որն ա պատճառը? Էն, որ բոլորը հավասար են ու ով որտեղ կուզի կապրի: Իրանք շատ են իրենց ազգի մասին մտածում, բայց չեն կարում թուրքական ու աֆրիկյան էքսպանսիային դիմակայեն: Եթե տենց ազգային մտածելակերպը գերիշխեր էնտեղ, շուտվանից կազատվեին էդ չարիքից: Իսկ էն որ այլազգիների մուտքը Ֆրանսիա ընդհանուր հաշվով փչացնում ա ֆրանսիական հասարակությունը, դա փաստ ա:
Իսկ քյառթու հայկական մտածելակերպից նույնպես պետք ա ազատվել: Հայաստանը իրական հզորության կհասնի միայն ազգային ու ազգակենտրոն իշխանություն ունենալու դեպքում:

----------

Լեռնցի (28.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ անհաջողության դեպքում *անձ*ը կանի ամեն բան, որ ժողովուրդը ետ կանգնի անձնավորելուց և լիքը օբյեկտիվ պատճառ գտնի այդ անհաջողության համար՝ արտաքին թշնամի, պատերազմ, վատ աշխատակիցներ, դավաճաններ, ով էլ լիներ...
> Իսկ շատ* խելոք անձ*ը այդ տրամադրվածությունը կնախապատրաստի նախօրոք, նա ֆսյակիյ սլուչայ:


Հաղթանակի դեպքում ժողովուրդը պետք է իր բոլոր ջանքերը գործադրի, որ օգուտը քաղի ինքը, ոչ թե անձը: Իսկ եթե կողքից անձն էլ քաղի, է թող քաղի: Կարևորը որ ժողովուրդն իր օգուտը քաղի:

----------


## Chuk

> Կարծում եմ ժողովուրդը վաղուց պատրաստ է: Ու հենց էական է, թե ով է կազմակերպելու և ինչպես, իսկի ոչխարները ամեն մի կազյոլի հետևից չեն գնում, թեկուզ և հյութեղ արոտավայրի տեղ իմանա


Ժողովուրդը պատրա՞ստ է  :Jpit: 
Իհարկե ոչ:
Պատրաստ է մի խումբ: Ընդամենը: Ու դրանում համոզվելու առիթներ բազում են եղել:

Գնացի, մնացածը վաղը՝ ժամանակ ունենալուս դեպքում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ձյա, չեմ ալարի ու նորից կկրկնեմ:
> Նախկինում էդպես ենք արել, որ հիմա էս օրին ենք: Հենց էդ մտածողությունն է վերջապես փոխել պետք: Որովհետև դեռ էն վիճակում չենք, որ հույսներս էդ ասածիդ վրա դնենք (խոսքս ընդգծված տողի մասին է, մնացածին արձագանքելու կարիք չեմ տեսնում):


1. Ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում մտածողություն փոխելը: Էն էլ մի ամբողջ ժողովրդի, առանց ագիտացիայի, առանց օրինակների, առանց ձևերի, կազմակերպությունների: 
2. Ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում ժողովդրի կողմից իշխանություններին ինչ-որ բան պարտադրելը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ժողովուրդը պատրա՞ստ է 
> Իհարկե ոչ:
> Պատրաստ է մի խումբ: Ընդամենը: Ու դրանում համոզվելու առիթներ բազում են եղել:
> 
> Գնացի, մնացածը վաղը՝ ժամանակ ունենալուս դեպքում:


Մի խումբ չէ, ահագին մեծ զանգված հիմա դժգոհ է, որից մի զգալի զանգված է պատրաստ է ըմբոստանալ, որոնց Տեր-Պետորսյանը հանգստացնում է հանրահավաքից հանրահավաք:

----------


## Արիացի

> Մեկ մեկ մտածում եմ, որ էդ անտեր էպոսը ազգը ստրկացնելու համար էլ գրել են: Թշնամին իր ամբողջ նենգությունն ու ուժը ներ ա դնում մեր դեմ, իսկ մենք պետք է զարկեր բաշխենք Մսրա Մելիքի մորն ու քրոջը:
> Ու Մհերին սպասելվ հանգիստ նստենք տեղներս: Մի օր լավ կլինի էլի, Մհերը ագռավաքարը կճեղքի, կգա մեզ կօգնի:
> Թարգի ապեր: Ռեալ դատողություններ արա: Մհեր չկա, դա հորինվածք ա:


Չէ Վազգեն, էպոսը չեն գրում, մանավանդ ինչ-որ կոնկրետ նպատակով: Էպոսը գրվում ա ու ամբողջությամբ բնութագրում ա ազգի մենթալիտետը: Նույնիսկ կրոնական գաղափարախոսությունն են գրում, իսկ էպոսը` ոչ:

----------

Լեռնցի (28.09.2009), Տատ (28.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Կամ ֆրանսիացի տեսել ե՞ս, որ կոպեկ կուլ տա, որ բանակում չծառայի:


Ես տեսել եմ, բայց շվեյցարացի :Blush: , լիքը: Գժի թուղթն է ամենատարածվածը, հեշտ էլ ստանում են՝ ես դեպռեսսիաով եմ տառապում:

----------

Արիացի (28.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ես տեսել եմ, բայց շվեյցարացի, լիքը: Գժի թուղթն է ամենատարածվածը, հեշտ էլ ստանում են՝ ես դեպռեսսիաով եմ տառապում:


Բա որ ասում եմ իրենց ստեղծած օրենքների ձեռը կրակն են ընկել?  :Jpit:

----------


## Norton

> Ես տեսել եմ, բայց շվեյցարացի, լիքը


Տատ ջան Շվեյցարիայում հեշտա , քանի որ ըստ էության Շվեյցարիան բանակի անհրաժեշտություն չունի, կամ սահմանափակ թվով բանակը րեն լրիվ բավարարումա: Այլ երկրներում շատ ավելի խիստ է կարծում եմ:

----------


## Արիացի

> Տատ ջան Շվեյցարիայում հեշտա , քանի որ ըստ էության Շվեյցարիան բանակի անհրաժեշտություն չունի, կամ սահմանափակ թվով բանակը րեն լրիվ բավարարումա: Այլ երկրներում շատ ավելի խիստ է կարծում եմ:


Էդ որ հեշտա, էդ ավելի վատ Շվեյցարիայի համար: Փաստորեն մարդիկ շատ հեշտ, առանց նույնիսկ ծանոթ ու փող խառնելու օրենքը շրջանցում են: Բավական է դեպրեսիա ունենալ կամ ձևացնել թե ունես ու վերջ: Հայաստանում վիճակը ավելի լավ է: Միայն դեպրեսիա ունենալը շատ քիչ է:

----------


## Տատ

> Հաղթանակի դեպքում ժողովուրդը պետք է իր բոլոր ջանքերը գործադրի, որ օգուտը քաղի ինքը, ոչ թե անձը: Իսկ եթե կողքից անձն էլ քաղի, է թող քաղի: Կարևորը որ ժողովուրդն իր օգուտը քաղի:


Չուկ, էդ հաղթանակի դեպքում: Թող քաղի, այո, հալալ է:

Բայց ես Մինիստրին լրացրեցի  անհաջողության դեպքի տարբերակով: Հենց այդ դեպքում միայն ժաղովուրդն է «քաղում» բոլոր հետևանքները, ոչ՝ անձը, մանավանդ եթե նա բոլորին վաղուց համոզել է, որ անձնավորելը սխալ է: Նույնիսկ եթե չի համոզել, միևնույն է ժողովուրդը մենակ է կանգնելու դժվարությունների առաջ:
Ինքը ԼՏՊ երբեք չկրեց այն բաների պատիժը, ինչ եղավ իր քաղաքականության պատճառով:

----------

Արիացի (28.09.2009), Լեռնցի (28.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Չէ Վազգեն, էպոսը չեն գրում, մանավանդ ինչ-որ կոնկրետ նպատակով: Էպոսը գրվում ա ու ամբողջությամբ բնութագրում ա ազգի մենթալիտետը: Նույնիսկ կրոնական գաղափարախոսությունն են գրում, իսկ էպոսը` ոչ:


Եվ այն իրոք մեր մասին է գրված, այդ մտածելակերպը չես փոխի, ուզում ա Ռամայանան դառնա մեր պաշտոնական էպոսը :Sad:

----------


## Norton

> Էդ որ հեշտա, էդ ավելի վատ Շվեյցարիայի համար: Փաստորեն մարդիկ շատ հեշտ, առանց նույնիսկ ծանոթ ու փող խառնելու օրենքը շրջանցում են: Բավական է դեպրեսիա ունենալ կամ ձևացնել թե ունես ու վերջ: Հայաստանում վիճակը ավելի լավ է: Միայն դեպրեսիա ունենալը շատ քիչ է:


Դեպրեսսիա ձևացնելը դժվար չի կարծում եմ: Շվեյցարիան էլ մատերի արանքով է նայում, քանի որ բանակի կարիք չունի:
Իսկ կիսապատերազմական դրության մեջ գտնվող պետություններում ինչպես Հայաստանն է, այդպիսի բան լինել չի կարող, քանի որ զինվորների կարիք բանակը միշտ էլ ունի:
Շվեյցարիան համեմատելը կոռռեկտ չի, քանի որ նա չեզոք պետություն է, հետո բոլոր հարևանների հետ ունի բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ, ինքը կարա ընդհանրապես բանակը ցրի ու էլի պրոբլեմ չի ունենա:

----------


## Norton

Ի դեպ, կարող եմ Ռուսաստանի օրինակը բերել, երբ քեռուս տղան կամավոր ցանկացել է բանակ գնա, բայց չեն վերցրել, քանի որ բանակում տեղ չկա:

----------


## Արիացի

> Դեպրեսսիա ձևացնելը դժվար չի կարծում եմ: Շվեյցարիան էլ մատերի արանքով է նայում, քանի որ բանակի կարիք չունի:
> Իսկ կիսապատերազմական դրության մեջ գտնվող պետություններում ինչպես Հայաստանն է, այդպիսի բան լինել չի կարող, քանի որ զինվորների կարիք բանակը միշտ էլ ունի:
> Շվեյցարիան համեմատելը կոռռեկտ չի, քանի որ նա չեզոք պետություն է, հետո բոլոր հարևանների հետ ունի բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ, ինքը կարա ընդհանրապես բանակը ցրի ու էլի պրոբլեմ չի ունենա:


Անդրանիկ, ստեղ հարցը համեմատության մեջ չի: Հարցը էն ա, որ ինչպես Հայաստանում, այնպես էլ աշխարհի ցանկացած երկրում, նույնիսկ Շվեյցարիայում, օրենքը կարելի է շրջանցել: Ու նաև ամեն տեղ էլ գտնվում են մարդիկ, որոնք էդ օրենքը շրջանցում են ու չեն պատժվում:

----------


## Norton

> Անդրանիկ, ստեղ հարցը համեմատության մեջ չի: Հարցը էն ա, որ ինչպես Հայաստանում, այնպես էլ աշխարհի ցանկացած երկրում, նույնիսկ Շվեյցարիայում, օրենքը կարելի է շրջանցել: Ու նաև ամեն տեղ էլ գտնվում են մարդիկ, որոնք էդ օրենքը շրջանցում են ու չեն պատժվում:


Բանակի հարցը այնպիսի հարց է, որ ցանկացած երկրում կարելի է շրջանցել, մի տեղ դեպրրեսիայով, մի տեղ գիժ ձևանալով, մյուս տեղ երակ փռթելով: 
Շվեյցարիան պարզ կարգ է սահմանել , ասյինքն մարդիկ դեպրեսսիա ձևացնելով կարող են ազատվել, մյուս երկրենրեը ավելի կեշտ օրենքներ են սահմանել:
Բայց մի բանում համոզված եմ, որ Շվեյցարիայում կամ Ֆրանսիայում , օրինակ գումարով անհնար կլինի ազատվել բանակից:
Վերջիվերջո մենք ի՞նչ ենք ուզում դրանով համոզել, մեզ հույս տա՞լ , որ մեր մոտ ամեն ինչ լավ է՞:

----------

Kuk (28.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Բանակի հարցը այնպիսի հարց է, որ ցանկացած երկրում կարելի է շրջանցել, մի տեղ դեպրրեսիայով, մի տեղ գիժ ձևանալով, մյուս տեղ երակ փռթելով: 
> Շվեյցարիան պարզ կարգ է սահմանել , ասյինքն մարդիկ դեպրեսսիա ձևացնելով կարող են ազատվել, մյուս երկրենրեը ավելի կեշտ օրենքներ են սահմանել:
> Բայց մի բանում համոզված եմ, որ Շվեյցարիայում կամ Ֆրանսիայում , օրինակ գումարով անհնար կլինի ազատվել բանակից:
> Վերջիվերջո մենք ի՞նչ ենք ուզում դրանով համոզել, մեզ հույս տա՞լ , որ մեր մոտ ամեն ինչ լավ է՞:


Իսկ գումարով ազատվելը ինչ սխալ է? Ուղղակի պետք է դա էլ օրինականացնել, որ գումարը գնա բյուջե, ոչ թե մարդկանց գրպանը: Ու դա ունի հիմնավորում: Օրինակ, դու չես ուզում ծառայել, բարի եղիր վճարել, որ քո տեղը պետությունը վճարովի զինվորներ վարձի: Կարծում եմ այսպիսի ձևակերպումը նորմալ կլինի, չնայած չգիտեմ միջազգային պրակտիկա կա, թե ոչ?

----------


## Norton

> Իսկ գումարով ազատվելը ինչ սխալ է? Ուղղակի պետք է դա էլ օրինականացնել, որ գումարը գնա բյուջե, ոչ թե մարդկանց գրպանը: Ու դա ունի հիմնավորում: Օրինակ, դու չես ուզում ծառայել, բարի եղիր վճարել, որ քո տեղը պետությունը վճարովի զինվորներ վարձի: Կարծում եմ այսպիսի ձևակերպումը նորմալ կլինի, չնայած չգիտեմ միջազգային պրակտիկա կա, թե ոչ?


Կոնկրետ Հայաստանի դեպքում սխալ է, նախ քանի որ Հայաստանի բյուջեն նույնպես ծառայում է, որպես մի քանի հոգու գրպանի գումար և հետո Հայաստանում կա բանակի թվաքանակ լուրջ խնդիր, որի հետևանքով էլ առաջանում են տարբեր խոսակցություններ բանակի ծառայության ժամկետը երկարաձգելու վերաբերյալ:
Ես համոզված չեմ, որ այդ նույն օրինական գումարը կգնա, հայոց բանակի զորացմանը և ոչ թե մի քանի չինովնիկների ու գեներալների գրպանը:

----------

Kuk (28.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Կոնկրետ Հայաստանի դեպքում սխալ է, նախ քանի որ Հայաստանի բյուջեն նույնպես ծառայում է, որպես մի քանի հոգու գրպանի գումար և հետո Հայաստանում կա բանակի թվաքանակ լուրջ խնդիր, որի հետևանքով էլ առաջանում են տարբեր խոսակցություններ բանակի ծառայության ժամկետը երկարաձգելու վերաբերյալ:
> Ես համոզված չեմ, որ այդ նույն օրինական գումարը կգնա, հայոց բանակի զորացմանը և ոչ թե մի քանի չինովնիկների ու գեներալների գրպանը:


Դա արդեն կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարելու անարդյունավետության խնդիրն է, այլ ոչ թե օրենքի սխալ կամ ճիշտ լինելու:

----------


## Տատ

> Իսկ գումարով ազատվելը ինչ սխալ է? Ուղղակի պետք է դա էլ օրինականացնել, որ գումարը գնա բյուջե, ոչ թե մարդկանց գրպանը: Ու դա ունի հիմնավորում: Օրինակ, դու չես ուզում ծառայել, բարի եղիր վճարել, որ քո տեղը պետությունը վճարովի զինվորներ վարձի: Կարծում եմ այսպիսի ձևակերպումը նորմալ կլինի, չնայած չգիտեմ միջազգային պրակտիկա կա, թե ոչ?


Կա :Smile: : Այստեղի բանակից ազատվողները այդքան հեշտ չեն պրծնում, առանց ծախսի: նրանք պարտադիր գումար են վճարում ամեն տարի՝ բանակային հարկ: Նույնիսկ իրական ծանր հաշմանդամները, որոնց բանակը չի էլ ուզում, պարտավոր են դա վճարել:
Համ էլ ալտերնատիվ ծառայություն անցնում՝ ամեն տարի երկու օրվա քաղացիական պաշտպանություն:



> Շվեյցարիան համեմատելը կոռռեկտ չի, քանի որ նա չեզոք պետություն է, հետո բոլոր հարևանների հետ ունի բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ, ինքը կարա ընդհանրապես բանակը ցրի ու էլի պրոբլեմ չի ունենա:


Սա առասպել է, ամբողջ աշխարհի աչքերին փչած թոզ: Կզանկանար Շվ. լինել իսկապես չեզոք, բայց չի կարողանում: Այս մասին առանձին թեմայում կպատմեմ, վաղուց հասունացել է:

----------

Արիացի (28.09.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Դա արդեն կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարելու անարդյունավետության խնդիրն է, այլ ոչ թե օրենքի սխալ կամ ճիշտ լինելու:


Հարգելիս, իսկ դու այստեղ կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքար տեսնում ես՞, այ երբ այդ պայքարը կլինի այդ ժամանակ էլ օրենքից կխոսաս:

----------

Kuk (28.09.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Սա առասպել է, ամբողջ աշխարհի աչքերին փչած թոզ: Կզանկանար Շվ. լինել իսկապես չեզոք, բայց չի կարողանում: Այս մասին առանձին թեմայում կպատմեմ, վաղուց հասունացել է:


Տատ ջան, հիմա կարելի է հազար ու մի փաստ բերել ասել, որ չեզոքություն այստեղ չի պահպանում, ընդյանուր առմամբ, պատերզմ տեսանլի ապագայում Շվեյցարիայի չի սպառնում օրինակ:

----------


## Արիացի

> Հարգելիս, իսկ դու այստեղ կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքար տեսնում ես՞, այ երբ այդ պայքարը կլինի այդ ժամանակ էլ օրենքից կխոսաս:


Անդրանիկ ջան, ասածիդ հետ համաձայն չեմ: Բացատրեմ, թե ինչու: Դու պնդում ես, որ եթե չկա կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքար, ապա օրենքի մասին խոսելը անիմաստ է: Բայց ես կասեմ, որ օրենքի մասին պետք ա խոսել, որ հետո էլ հասկանալ, թե կոռուպցիան ինչ բան ա: Եթե չկա օրենք, չկա նաև կոռուպցիա: Որովհետև կոռուպցիան, դա փաստացի օրենքը խախտելու ձևերից մեկն է: Այսինքն օրենքի գոյության հետևանքով առաջացած մի բան, այլ կերպ ասած` ածանցյալ: Այսինքն օրենքի մասին կարելի է խոսել ու քննարկել միշտ, անկախ նրանից կոռուպցիա կա, թե ոչ: Իսկ այ կոռուպցիայի ու դրա դեմ պայքարելու մասին կարելի խոսել ու քննարկել միայն օրենքի առկայության դեպքում:

----------


## Norton

> Անդրանիկ ջան, ասածիդ հետ համաձայն չեմ: Բացատրեմ, թե ինչու: Դու պնդում ես, որ եթե չկա կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքար, ապա օրենքի մասին խոսելը անիմաստ է: Բայց ես կասեմ, որ օրենքի մասին պետք ա խոսել, որ հետո էլ հասկանալ, թե կոռուպցիան ինչ բան ա: Եթե չկա օրենք, չկա նաև կոռուպցիա: Որովհետև կոռուպցիան, դա փաստացի օրենքը խախտելու ձևերից մեկն է: Այսինքն օրենքի գոյության հետևանքով առաջացած մի բան, այլ կերպ ասած` ածանցյալ: Այսինքն օրենքի մասին կարելի է խոսել ու քննարկել միշտ, անկախ նրանից կոռուպցիա կա, թե ոչ: Իսկ այ կոռուպցիայի ու դրա դեմ պայքարելու մասին կարելի խոսել ու քննարկել միայն օրենքի առկայության դեպքում:


Այքան գրելու փոխարեմ մի օրիանկ բերեմ մենակ: ՀՀ օրենսդրություն համարվում է շատ լավ, սենց ասած "եվրոստանդարտ" օրենսդրություն, բայց նույնատիպ օրենսդրությունը Եվրոպայում գործում է, այստեղ ոչ: Կարող եք հազար հատ սիրուն, մեկը մյուսից գեղեցիկ գրված օրենքներ հանել, բայց դրանից իրավիճակը չի փոխվի:
Հիմա բավականլավ օրենքներ ունի Հայաստանը, դրանցից շատ-շատերը կարող էս քննարկել: Այստեղ փտած համակարգի հետ գործ ունեն մինչև դա չհասկանանք, սայլը տեղից չի շարժվի:
Այստեղ հիշեցի Օտտո ֆոն Բիսմարկի խոսքերից մեկը* "Վատ օրենքներով, բայց լավ ղեկավարներով(չինովնիկներով), կարելի է կառավարել երկիրը: Բայց եթե ղեկավարները վատն են, նույնիսկ ամենալավ օրենքները չեն օգնի"*
Դժվար է չհամաձայնել:

----------

Chuk (29.09.2009), Տատ (28.09.2009)

----------


## Norton

ի դեպ , վիկիպեդիայում մի հետաքրքիր ֆոտոյի հանդիպեցի, շվեյցարացի զինվորը կայարանում, զենքը ուսին: Պատկերացնում ե՞ք Հայաստանում սենց բան:

----------


## Արիացի

> Այքան գրելու փոխարեմ մի օրիանկ բերեմ մենակ: ՀՀ օրենսդրություն համարվում է շատ լավ, սենց ասած "եվրոստանդարտ" օրենսդրություն, բայց նույնատիպ օրենսդրությունը Եվրոպայում գործում է, այստեղ ոչ: Կարող եք հազար հատ սիրուն, մեկը մյուսից գեղեցիկ գրված օրենքներ հանել, բայց դրանից իրավիճակը չի փոխվի:
> Հիմա բավականլավ օրենքներ ունի Հայաստանը, դրանցից շատ-շատերը կարող էս քննարկել: Այստեղ փտած համակարգի հետ գործ ունեն մինչև դա չհասկանանք, սայլը տեղից չի շարժվի:
> Այստեղ հիշեցի Օտտո ֆոն Բիսմարկի խոսքերից մեկը* "Վատ օրենքներով, բայց լավ ղեկավարներով(չինովնիկներով), կարելի է կառավարել երկիրը: Բայց եթե ղեկավարները վատն են, նույնիսկ ամենալավ օրենքները չեն օգնի"*
> Դժվար է չհամաձայնել:


Մենք ոնց որ տարբեր բաների մասին ենք խոսում: Ես չեմ խոսում կոնկրետ երկրի, նրա ղեկավարների ու էդ ամեն ինչի մասին: Ես խոսում եմ աբստրակտ օրենք կոչվածի ու կոռուպցիա կոչվածի մասին: Ու պնդում եմ, որ պետք է լինի օրենք, որ լինի կոռուպցիա ու դրա դեմ պայքար:
Իսկ էն, որ Հայաստանում կոռուպցիայի դեմ համարյա պայքար չկա, ես գիտեմ, բայց դա ինձ արգելք չի հանդիսանում, որ խոսեմ օրենքներից:

----------


## Արիացի

> ի դեպ , վիկիպեդիայում մի հետաքրքիր ֆոտոյի հանդիպեցի, շվեյցարացի զինվորը կայարանում, զենքը ուսին: Պատկերացնում ե՞ք Հայաստանում սենց բան:


Իսկ սրա դրական բանը, որն է, որ մի հատ էլ Հայաստանում պատկերացնենք, ամբողջ Իրաքը ու Աֆղանստանը սենց ա, բայց դա հեչ չի խոսում այդ երկրների դրական կողմերի մասին:
Ասեմ ավելին, ես դեմ եմ, որ Հայաստանում փողոցում զենքով մարդիկ քայլեն, քանի որ Հայաստանում պատերազմից մնացած հետքերը դեռ չեն սպիացել ու ամեն ինչ մարդկանց մոտ կարող է դեպրեսիայի պատճառ դառնալ: Օրինակ Կապանում, երբ նոր տարով պայթուցիկներ ու հրավառություններ են լինում, շատ մարդիկ (հիմնականում տարիքավոր) չեն կարողանում այդ ամենը տանել: Ու պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչ կզգան այդ մարդիկ, երբ փողոցում զենքով զինվոր տեսնեն:

----------


## Norton

> Իսկ սրա դրական բանը, որն է, որ մի հատ էլ Հայաստանում պատկերացնենք, ամբողջ Իրաքը ու Աֆղանստանը սենց ա, բայց դա հեչ չի խոսում այդ երկրների դրական կողմերի մասին:


Դրականը այն ա, որ մարդիկ զարգացման այն աստիճանի են հասել, որ չեն վախենում ազատորեն զինվորի հետ զենք թողել, Հայաստանում գոհ ու շնորհակալ ենք:
Արիացի, ես իմ փոստում գրել եմ, որ դրականա, եթե այո ցույց տուր որտեղ:

----------


## Norton

> Մենք ոնց որ տարբեր բաների մասին ենք խոսում: Ես չեմ խոսում կոնկրետ երկրի, նրա ղեկավարների ու էդ ամեն ինչի մասին: Ես խոսում եմ աբստրակտ օրենք կոչվածի ու կոռուպցիա կոչվածի մասին: Ու պնդում եմ, որ պետք է լինի օրենք, որ լինի կոռուպցիա ու դրա դեմ պայքար:
> Իսկ էն, որ Հայաստանում կոռուպցիայի դեմ համարյա պայքար չկա, ես գիտեմ, բայց դա ինձ արգելք չի հանդիսանում, որ խոսեմ օրենքներից:


Ոչ , Արիացի , ուղղակի ցանկություն չկա պարզ իրողություններ ընդունել, նույնիսկ եթե աբստրակտ օրենքներից ենք խոսում:  Օրենք ,եթե  նույնիսկ վերացական խոսալու դեպքում չի գործում կամ գործելու, իմաստ չունի խոսալ: Վերջիվերջո բոլորս էլ կարող ենք լավ օրենքներից խոսենք:
Ինձ համար օրենքը երկրորդականա, երբ պետական ամբողջ ապարատը հոտածա: Այ այստեղ մենք տարբեր իրողություններից ենք խոսում:
Օրինակ եթե բանակի օրինական վճարովի սարքելու մասին ենք խոսում , իհարկե վատ բան չի, բայց օրենքը միայն այն չէ, որ թղթի վրա է գրված, այ երբ գալիս է օրենքի գործելու մասին խոսակցությունին, արդեն սկսում ենք թեման շեղվել ու վերացականություն մեջ գցել, ինչևէ:

----------


## Արիացի

> Դրականը այն ա, որ մարդիկ զարգացման այն աստիճանի են հասել, որ չեն վախենում ազատորեն զինվորի հետ զենք թողել, Հայաստանում գոհ ու շնորհակալ ենք:
> Արիացի, ես իմ փոստում գրել եմ, որ դրականա, եթե այո ցույց տուր որտեղ:


Նախորդ փոստում չգիտեմ, բայց այս փոստի առաջին նախադասությունդ դրա մասին է: 
Հիմա անդրադառնամ առաջին նախադասությանդ: Ոչ մի տեղ էլ մարդիկ չեն վախենում զինվորի հետ զենք թողնել: Ավելին զինվորը հենց նրա համար է, որ զենք կրի: Բայց այն կրում են համապատասխան վայրում` զինվորական տեղամասում: Իսկ խաղաղ պայմաններում զենք բռնելը իմ կարծիքով ուղղակի աբսուրդ է: Մանավանդ, եթե հասարակության մեջ կան մարդիկ որոնք դառը հուշեր ու զգացողություններ ունեն պատերազմի հետ կապված:
Հետո էլ, չի բացառվում, որ այդ զենք բռնողը մի սիրուն օր դեպրեսիայի նոպա կունենա ու կմտնի մի դպրոց, կամ մանկապարտեզ ու ... Տենց դեպքեր Եվրոպայում շատ են լինում, չնայած զինվորներից դեռևս չեմ լսել:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ոչ , Արիացի , ուղղակի ցանկություն չկա պարզ իրողություններ ընդունել, նույնիսկ եթե աբստրակտ օրենքներից ենք խոսում:  Օրենք ,եթե  նույնիսկ վերացական խոսալու դեպքում չի գործում կամ գործելու, իմաստ չունի խոսալ: Վերջիվերջո բոլորս էլ կարող ենք լավ օրենքներից խոսենք:
> Ինձ համար օրենքը երկրորդականա, երբ պետական ամբողջ ապարատը հոտածա: Այ այստեղ մենք տարբեր իրողություններից ենք խոսում:
> Օրինակ *եթե բանակի օրինական վճարովի սարքելու մասին ենք խոսում , իհարկե վատ բան չի*, բայց օրենքը միայն այն չէ, որ թղթի վրա է գրված, այ երբ գալիս է օրենքի գործելու մասին խոսակցությունին, արդեն սկսում ենք թեման շեղվել ու վերացականություն մեջ գցել, ինչևէ:


Անդրանիկ ջան, ես ընդամենը էս ընդգծված մասն էի ասում, որ օրինական վճարովի սարքելը վատ բան չի: Իսկ էն մնացածը արդեն առանձին քննարկելիք թեմա է, որի ժամանակը ու ցանկությունը ես հիմա չունեմ: Միգուցե մի ուրիշ անգամ:  :Wink:

----------


## Norton

> Նախորդ փոստում չգիտեմ, բայց այս փոստի առաջին նախադասությունդ դրա մասին է:
> Հիմա անդրադառնամ առաջին նախադասությանդ: Ոչ մի տեղ էլ մարդիկ չեն վախենում զինվորի հետ զենք թողնել: Ավելին զինվորը հենց նրա համար է, որ զենք կրի: Բայց այն կրում են համապատասխան վայրում` զինվորական տեղամասում:


Արիացի , մի շեղիր, լավ գիտես որ ես հենց դուրս ի նկատի ունեմ, համենայն դեպս ցույց չտվեցիր այն տողը, որտեղ ես դրական եմ արտահայտվել, անցանք:



> Իսկ խաղաղ պայմաններում զենք բռնելը իմ կարծիքով ուղղակի աբսուրդ է: Մանավանդ, եթե հասարակության մեջ կան մարդիկ որոնք դառը հուշեր ու զգացողություններ ունեն պատերազմի հետ կապված:


Էլի շեղում էս, Արիացի, այնտեղ գրված չէր որ հասրակության մեջ պետք է պահվի: Հաջորդ անգամ պատասխանելուց առաջ լավ կարդա: խոսքը ընկալումների տարբերության մեջ է այնտեղ ոնց է ընկլավում, այստեղ ոնց կնլավի: Բացի այդ Հայաստանում , եթե այդպիսի բան լինի, հանցավորության կտրուկ աճ կառձանագրվի համոզված եմ, իսկ այնտեղ ոչ:



> Հետո էլ, չի բացառվում, որ այդ զենք բռնողը մի սիրուն օր դեպրեսիայի նոպա կունենա ու կմտնի մի դպրոց, կամ մանկապարտեզ ու ... Տենց դեպքեր Եվրոպայում շատ են լինում, չնայած զինվորներից դեռևս չեմ լսել:


Այո ճիշտ ես, հիմնականում անչափահասների կողմից ա կատարվում: բայց զինվորակությունը դեռ չի եղել:



> Անդրանիկ ջան, ես ընդամենը էս ընդգծված մասն էի ասում, որ օրինական վճարովի սարքելը վատ բան չի: Իսկ էն մնացածը արդեն առանձին քննարկելիք թեմա է, որի ժամանակը ու ցանկությունը ես հիմա չունեմ: Միգուցե մի ուրիշ անգամ:


Դա հարցի միակողմանի ու կիսատ մոտեցում է: Իմ մոտեցումն էլ սա է, եթե օրենք չի գործելու, էլ խի ենք մի քանի էջ թուղթ սևացնում:
Ի դեպ չխոսալու պատճառներ էլ կան երևի, մասնավորապես այս համակարգը հանդուրժելը: :Wink:

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի , մի շեղիր, լավ գիտես որ ես հենց դուրս ի նկատի ունեմ, համենայն դեպս ցույց չտվեցիր այն տողը, որտեղ ես դրական եմ արտահայտվել, անցանք:
> 
> Էլի շեղում էս, Արիացի, այնտեղ գրված չէր որ հասրակության մեջ պետք է պահվի: Հաջորդ անգամ պատասխանելուց առաջ լավ կարդա: խոսքը ընկալումների տարբերության մեջ է այնտեղ ոնց է ընկլավում, այստեղ ոնց կնլավի: Բացի այդ Հայաստանում , եթե այդպիսի բան լինի, հանցավորության կտրուկ աճ կառձանագրվի համոզված եմ, իսկ այնտեղ ոչ:
> 
> Այո ճիշտ ես, հիմնականում անչափահասների կողմից ա կատարվում: բայց զինվորակությունը դեռ չի եղել:


Անդրանիկ, էս ամեն ինչը արդեն տավտոլոգիայի է վերածվում: Ես մի հարց եմ ընդամենը ուզում տալ, որպեսզի պարզեմ քո տեսակետը: Դու կողմ ես նրան, որ Հայաստանում զինվորներին թույլ տան զենքով դուրս գալ հասարակության մեջ? Դա դրական քայլ է, թե բացասական: Կարող ես պատասխանել առանց հիմնավորման:

----------


## Norton

> Անդրանիկ, էս ամեն ինչը արդեն տավտոլոգիայի է վերածվում: Ես մի հարց եմ ընդամենը ուզում տալ, որպեսզի պարզեմ քո տեսակետը: Դու կողմ ես նրան, որ Հայաստանում զինվորներին թույլ տան զենքով դուրս գալ հասարակության մեջ? Դա դրական քայլ է, թե բացասական: Կարող ես պատասխանել առանց հիմնավորման:


տաֆտալոգիան էլ, այս համակարգը հանդուրժելու մասն էր չէ՞ :Smile: 
Արիացի վերևում փոստում ամեն ինչ պատասխանածա, դեռ մի բան էլ ավելին, մի անգամ էլ կարդա, միգուցե հասկանաս:
Չմոռանամ նշեմ, որ մի ահտ էլ նկարի փոստը նայես, այնտեղ խոսք չկար, Հայաստանում այն ներդնելու մասին, խոսքը քաղական կուլտուրայի մասին էր, որը հին սովորության համաձայն շեղեցիր, քցեցիր չոլերը: :Wink:

----------


## ministr

> Իսկ անհաջողության դեպքում *անձ*ը կանի ամեն բան, որ ժողովուրդը ետ կանգնի անձնավորելուց և լիքը օբյեկտիվ պատճառ գտնի այդ անհաջողության համար՝ արտաքին թշնամի, պատերազմ, վատ աշխատակիցներ, դավաճաններ, ով էլ լիներ...
> Իսկ շատ* խելոք անձ*ը այդ տրամադրվածությունը կնախապատրաստի նախօրոք, նա ֆսյակիյ սլուչայ:


Բա ոնց.. Չերչիլն ա չէ ասել, որ քաղաքական գործիչը պետք է կարողանա ասել, թե վաղն ինչ տեղի կունենա, և հետո հիմնավորել, թե ինչու տեղի չունեցավ:

Տատ ջան բոչկա գլորելուց հեշտ բան? Ինչ ինչ դա մեզ մոտ ընտիր ստացվում է:

----------


## ministr

> Ժողովրդի մի սկզբունքային հատված արդեն տարիուկես է, ինչ ակտիվ վիճակում է: Ու ժողովուրդը կարող է լինել ակտիվ վիճակում: Եթե կարծում եք, որ չի կարող, ուրեմն ձեզ հուսահատվելուց բացի ուրիշ ելք չի մնում


Ժողովուրդն ուրիշ ա, "սկզբունքային հատվածն" ուրիշ, արի չխառնենք մեկը մյուսին: Մի հատված, մի քանի հազար հոգի կարող են նվիրվել պայքարին, բայց ազգաբնակչության մեծամասնությունը երբեք չի կարող մշտակտիվ լինել: Դրա համար որոշակի նախապայմաններ և հզոր ազդակներ են պետք:

----------


## Հայկօ

Վերջին էջերը կարդացի, ահագին ուրախացա: Խեղճ Եվրոպա ու Ամերիկա, կրակն են ընկել իրանց օրենքների ձեռքը, աչքի առաջ ոտի վրա կործանվում են էն աներես սևականների ու արաբների ձեռը, վրեքները հալ չի մնացել, դրա համար էլ էսօրվա դրությամբ կզցնում են սաղ աշխարհին թե՛ զորքով, թե՛ փողով ու թե՛ դիվանագիտությամբ: Նայեք, թե մեր «ճշտով» հասարակարգը ինչի ա հանգեցրել, եվրոների «փտած» հասարակարգը՝ ինչի: Թե չէ՝ բանակից թռնել, արաբներ... Էդ նույն արաբները կամ ի վերջո հարմարվում են եվրոպական «ստանդարտներին», կամ էլ բանտերում մեռնում են: Էդ Եվրոպայի ու Ամերիկայի մենակ վրայի շերտն ա փափուկ ու սպիտակ, տակից լավ էլ փշոտ ու պողպատյա ա. իրանց ուզածով չշարժվողին դոմփում են: Խնդրեմ՝ Սարկոզիի օրինակը աչքներիս առաջ ա. ավտո վառող արաբներին մի շաբաթում փաթեթավորեց ու ընտրվեց նախագահ, որովհետև եվրոպացի օրինապաշտ ու ազատական ժողովուրդը ոչ թե մտածում էր, որ «օյհ, այդ խեղճ արաբների իրավունքները ոտնահարվում են», այլ որ «էդ աննասուններին ջարդել ա պետք, քաքի համը հանեցին արդեն»: Էդ նույն Եվրոպայում ինկվիզիցիա ա եղել, էդ նույն Ամերիկայում էլ՝ հնդկացիների գլոբալ ցեղասպանություն. իրանք շատ լավ գիտեն՝ ինչ են անում:

----------

Mephistopheles (28.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> տաֆտալոգիան էլ, այս համակարգը հանդուրժելու մասն էր չէ՞
> Արիացի վերևում փոստում ամեն ինչ պատասխանածա, դեռ մի բան էլ ավելին, մի անգամ էլ կարդա, միգուցե հասկանաս:
> Չմոռանամ նշեմ, որ մի ահտ էլ նկարի փոստը նայես, այնտեղ խոսք չկար, Հայաստանում այն ներդնելու մասին, խոսքը քաղական կուլտուրայի մասին էր, որը հին սովորության համաձայն շեղեցիր, քցեցիր չոլերը:


Ամբողջ խնդիրը հենց դա է: Դու դա քաղ(աք)ական կուլտուրա ես անվանում: Իսկ ես էդ բառակապակցության տեղը օգտագործեցի դրական բառը: Եթե դու քաղաքական կուլտուրան դրական բան չես համարում, դա արդեն ուրիշ բան: Բայց եթե դա դրական է, ապա ցանկացած նորմալ մարդ էլ կցանկանա, որ դրական բաները ներդրվեն իր երկրում, այդ թվում քաղաքական կուլտուրան:
Հիմա վեճը նրանում է, որ ես դա ոչ միայն քաղաքական, այլ նաև կամայական այլ տիպի կուլտուրա չեմ համարում: Ավելին, ես դա համարում եմ անկուլտուրականություն: Նախորդ մի քանի փոստում բացատրել եմ, թե ինչու եմ դա համարում այդպես ու ինչու եմ դրան դեմ: Այսքանը:

----------


## Norton

> Ամբողջ խնդիրը հենց դա է: Դու դա քաղ(աք)ական կուլտուրա ես անվանում: Իսկ ես էդ բառակապակցության տեղը օգտագործեցի դրական բառը: Եթե դու քաղաքական կուլտուրան դրական բան չես համարում, դա արդեն ուրիշ բան: Բայց եթե դա դրական է, ապա ցանկացած նորմալ մարդ էլ կցանկանա, որ դրական բաները ներդրվեն իր երկրում, այդ թվում քաղաքական կուլտուրան:


Ամեն բան չէ, որ ամեն տեղ ներդրվում է, դրա համար գոյություն ունի երկրների սպեցիֆիկացիա: Իսկ մնացածը դու հորինեցիր , դու հաստատեցիր, ինչպես միշտ :Wink: 
Իսկ նախորդ փոստերը, գրված էր ԵՎՐՈՊա, դու էլ պապեր, էլ շարժում էլ պատերազմ, քիչ կմնար վարդանանց պատերազմն էլ կգրերիր լրիվ կլորիտի համար: :Wink:

----------


## Արիացի

Փաստորեն ոչ մի իմաստ չպարունակող ու ոչ մի նպատակ չհետապնդող քո այս գրառմանը, ես տարբեր հորինվածքներով փորձում եմ իմաստ ու նպատակ հաղորդել:  :Jpit:

----------


## Norton

> Փաստորեն ոչ մի իմաստ չպարունակող ու ոչ մի նպատակ չհետապնդող քո այս գրառմանը, ես տարբեր հորինվածքներով փորձում եմ իմաստ ու նպատակ հաղորդել:


Այս գրառումը վերաբերվում էր զուտ Շվեյցարիային, որից դու չգիտեմ խի եզրակացրեցիր, որ ուզում եմ Հայաստանում լինի, հետո որ պատերազմին մասնակցած վետերանները ծանր կտանեն, սալյուտ չգիտեմ ինչ: Հարգելիս, էդքան դատարկաբանություն գրելու փոխարեն, կարայիր գոնե փորձեիր մի թեթևակի հասկանայիր ինչ է գրված, ոչ թե անիմաստ ու դատարկ վերլուծություններ անեիր:

----------

murmushka (28.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Այս գրառումը վերաբերվում էր զուտ Շվեյցարիային, որից դու չգիտեմ խի եզրակացրեցիր, որ ուզում եմ Հայաստանում լինի, հետո որ պատերազմին մասնակցած վետերանները ծանր կտանեն, սալյուտ չգիտեմ ինչ: Հարգելիս, էդքան դատարկաբանություն գրելու փոխարեն, կարայիր գոնե փորձեիր մի թեթևակի հասկանայիր ինչ է գրված, ոչ թե անիմաստ ու դատարկ վերլուծություններ անեիր:


Դու էիր գրել, Անդրանիկ ջան.



> Պատկերացնում ե՞ք Հայաստանում սենց բան:


Ես էլ պատկերացրեցի Հայաստանում սենց բան ու իմ պատկերացրածը գրեցի ու ասացի, որ դրան Հայաստանում լինելուն դեմ եմ: Հիմա էսքան գրելուց հետո եկա էն եզրակացության, որ իմաստ չուներ գրել, քանի որ քո այդ գրառումը ոչ մի իմաստ չպարունակող ու ոչինչ չասող գրառում էր, այլ կերպ ասած դատարկաբանություն: 
Հիմա էլ եկել, փորձում ես ապացուցել, որ դա միայն իմ երևակայության արդյունքն է և դու ընդամենը Շվեյցարիայի մասին խոսում, այնինչ քո գրառումից երևում ա, որ դու փորձում ես Հայաստանի հետ զուգահեռներ անցկացնել: Իմաստը չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու ես փորձում հետ կանգնել քո խոսքերից: Բոլորն էլ քո գրածից նույն բանը կհասկանային: Ոմանք միգուցե դրանում դրական բան տեսնեին ու գովեին Շվեյցարիայի նման քաղաքականությունը: Իսկ ես ասացի, որ դրան դեմ եմ ու դու փորձում ես հիմա ինձ համոզել, որ դու Հայաստանի մասին ոչ մի բան չես գրել: Չհամոզեցիր:

----------


## Norton

> Ես էլ պատկերացրեցի Հայաստանում սենց բան ու իմ պատկերացրածը գրեցի ու ասացի, որ դրան Հայաստանում լինելուն դեմ եմ: Հիմա էսքան գրելուց հետո եկա էն եզրակացության, որ իմաստ չուներ գրել, քանի որ քո այդ գրառումը ոչ մի իմաստ չպարունակող ու ոչինչ չասող գրառում էր, այլ կերպ ասած դատարկաբանություն:


Դրանից չի ենթադրում, որ Հայաստանում կլինի, մնցածը ֆանտազիային զոռ տալու հարց է: Ես վերևում հիմնավորել գրել եմ, Հայաստանում տենց բան չի կարող լինի, որը իհարկե հին արիական ադաթի համաձայն չտեսնելու տալով շարունակցեիր դտարկ ու ոչինչ չասող վերլուծությունները: Հայաստանը դեռ Շվեյցարիա չի ու զենք թողելով կնշանակի խրախուսել հանցագործության աճին, իսկ մնացածը ի»նչ էս դու "վերլուծել" քո խնդիրն է:
Ընդհանրապես քո գրառումների ոճը իմանալով, սովոր եմ, քո տաղանդավոր "վերլուծություններին", նույնիսկ այնտեղ որտեղ վերլուծելու բան չկա, քնքան որ կարող էս վերլուծել, մտքին նոր ատրիբուտներ ավելացնել, հիշել Արցախյան հերոսամարտի դրվագներ, հասնել Տիգրան մեծ և գալ նոր ու ավելի օրիգինալ եզրահանգման, քո խնդիրն է: :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Ժողովուրդն ուրիշ ա, "սկզբունքային հատվածն" ուրիշ, արի չխառնենք մեկը մյուսին: Մի հատված, մի քանի հազար հոգի կարող են նվիրվել պայքարին, բայց ազգաբնակչության մեծամասնությունը երբեք չի կարող մշտակտիվ լինել: Դրա համար որոշակի նախապայմաններ և հզոր ազդակներ են պետք:


Քանի դեռ պետությունն անկախ չէ, անկախ է ձևականորեն, ինչպես այսօր Հ.Հ.-ն, ապա պետք է ողջ բնակչությունը լինի պայքարի մեջ:

----------

Chuk (29.09.2009), Mephistopheles (28.09.2009), murmushka (28.09.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Քանի դեռ պետությունն անկախ չէ, անկախ է ձևականորեն, ինչպես այսօր Հ.Հ.-ն, ապա պետք է ողջ բնակչությունը լինի պայքարի մեջ:


Ապեր "պետք է"-ով չի: Ժողովուրդը ակտիվանում ա օրինակ նախագահական ընտրություններին, կամ ԱԺ ընտրություններին: Հետո անցնում ա իր առօրյային: Մշտապես ակտիվ ժողովուրդը կարող է լինել միայն արտաքին վտանգի դեպքում, հակառակ դեպքում անցնում է իր բանուգործին, որն էդքան էլ չի փոխվում կառավարություն փոխելուց:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, էդ լինկը տվեցի, որ տեսնես, որ ընդհատակյա, որը շուտով դուրս կելնի, աճում է ազգային ինքնագիտակցությունը, ազգային մտածելակերպը: 
> Ժամանակը կգա, այն քո դուռն էլ կծեծի: 
> Տեսնես ԼՏՊ-ն ինչ կանի, եթե ՍՍ-ն ստորագրի... կգա էլի ասի պահանջում եմ ՍՍ-ի հրաժարականը, գնա? Հաջորդ հանրահավաքը երբ ա լինելու?


Ապեր, ինչ-որ չեմ հասկանում թե ինչ է նշանակում ընդհատակյա ազգային ինքնագիտակցություն: Էն էլ 5000 կամ 25000 տարվա պատմություն ունեցող ժողովդրի համար: Տվածդ լինքն էլ ոչինչ չասող լինք ա, Յարխուշտայի մասին, որը բոլորովին էլ ընդհատակում չի, ու անձամբ իմ ամենասիրած պարերից մեկն ա: 

Հիմա Լևոնին հանգիստ թողնենք, Լևոնի հերն էլ անիծած, ինքը բան էլ չի կարա անի: Ինձ ասա թե ընդհատակում գտնվող հայրենասեր ազգանվերներն ինչ են անելու: Գոնե ընդհատակից դուրս գալու են ու գաղտնազերծեն իրենց հայրենասիրությունը, որ երեսները տեսնենք, թե չէ ??

----------

Chuk (29.09.2009), Mephistopheles (28.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Ապեր "պետք է"-ով չի: Ժողովուրդը ակտիվանում ա օրինակ նախագահական ընտրություններին, կամ ԱԺ ընտրություններին: Հետո անցնում ա իր առօրյային: Մշտապես ակտիվ ժողովուրդը կարող է լինել միայն արտաքին վտանգի դեպքում, հակառակ դեպքում անցնում է իր բանուգործին, որն էդքան էլ չի փոխվում կառավարություն փոխելուց:


«Կարգին» տրամաբանություն ա. «պետք է»-ով չի: Իհարկե, «պետք է»-ով չի ոչ օրենքին ենթարկվելը, ոչ օրենքը կիրառելը, ոչ քաղաքացիական հասարակության ձևավորումը, ոչինչ «պետք է»-ով չի, ով ինչ ուզում ա՝ թող անի, «պետք է»-ով չի: Ես կասեմ՝ *պետք է* տնտեսությունը լինի ոչ թե մենաշնորհային, այլ ազատ, դու ասա՝ «պետք է»-ով չի, ես կասեմ՝ *պետք է* իշխանությունները լինեն լեգիտիմ, դու ասա՝ «պետք է»-ով չի ու սենց շարունակ: Իշխանության լեգիտիմությունը, տնտեսության ազատ լինելը, երկրի ներսում օրենքի պատշաճ կատարումը անմիջական կապի մեջ են արտաքին վտանգի հետ, չլինի առաջինը, կլինի երկրորդը: Սրանից հետևում ա, որ եթե երկրի ներսում կան նման խնդիրներ, ապա ժողովուրդը *պետք է* լինի ակտիվ, որպեսզի կանխի դա, կանխի արտաքին վտանգը:

----------

Chuk (29.09.2009)

----------


## ministr

Կուկ ջան ժողովրդի ակտիվ լինելը էնքանովա, որ կարողանա ընտրել իր համար ցանկալի թեկնածուին: Թե չէ ինչա նշանակում ակտիվ կոռուպցիայի դեմ? Այսինքն զօր գիշեր պետքա միտինգ անեն էսինչին դատեք էնինչին դատեք? Չէ տենց չի: Նորմալ պետության հասնելու ուժեղ և ՃԻՇՏ Նախագահ է պետք: Մնացած բոլոր ժողովրդական կառավարման ատրիբուտները իրատեսական չեն:

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Որոշ գրառումներ ջնջվել են, քանի որ պարունակում էին միմիայնց մասնագիտական կամ այլ հմտությունների վելուծություն:*

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան ժողովրդի ակտիվ լինելը էնքանովա, որ կարողանա ընտրել իր համար ցանկալի թեկնածուին: Թե չէ ինչա նշանակում ակտիվ կոռուպցիայի դեմ? Այսինքն զօր գիշեր պետքա միտինգ անեն էսինչին դատեք էնինչին դատեք? Չէ տենց չի: Նորմալ պետության հասնելու ուժեղ և ՃԻՇՏ Նախագահ է պետք: Մնացած բոլոր ժողովրդական կառավարման ատրիբուտները իրատեսական չեն:


Հարցը ոչ թե ճիշտ նախագահի մեջ է, այլ ընտրված՝ լեգիտիմ նախագահի: Ճիշտ նախագահը դա ընտրված նախագահն է: Ու ժողովուրդը պետքա ակտիվ լինի էնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ չունի լեգիտիմ նախագահ, ու չի կարող չընտրված անձին, ինչ է թե նախագահի աթոռն է զբաղացնում, ասի՝ տնտեսությունը կարգի բեր, արտաքին քաղաքականությունը սենց վարի, երկրի ներսում օրենք կիրառի և այլն, որտև էդ րըտրվածն էլ կասի՝ դու ո՞վ ես: Էսօրվա դրությամբ, մի բան էլ ավել կասի. դու ո՞վ ես, որ ինձ ասես, դու ինձ ընտրել ե՞ս, ինձ վստահության քվե տվել ե՞ս, որ ասում ես, ես իմ բանդաներով ջարդուփշուր անելով եկել տեղավորվել եմ, հեռու խաղա: Հիմա փաստացի տենց էլ ասում ա, ու շատերն էլ հեռու են խաղում, հլը դաշնակներին նայի, փոխանակ գնան նախագահի մոտ խաղան, իջել են Հրապարակ՝ էձիկի մոտ են խաղում:

----------


## ministr

Ապ լեգիտիմ նախագահը կարող ա լինել և անօգուտ: Լեգիտիմը չի նշանակում որ ամեն ինչ ուղղվելույա երկնքից էլ մանանայա թափվելու: Ճիշտ նախագահը պետության մասին մտածող նախագահնա, ոչ թե սեփական կամ մերձավորների գրպանների:

----------


## Kuk

> Ապ լեգիտիմ նախագահը կարող ա լինել և անօգուտ: Լեգիտիմը չի նշանակում որ ամեն ինչ ուղղվելույա երկնքից էլ մանանայա թափվելու: Ճիշտ նախագահը պետության մասին մտածող նախագահնա, ոչ թե սեփական կամ մերձավորների գրպանների:


«Ճիշտ նախագահ» հասկացույթւոն չկա, դա սխալ ա, իսկ մոտավոր իմաստով ճիշտ նախագահ կարելի է համարել լեգիտիմ նախագահին: ՎԱղուց արդեն անտեր մնացած սահմանադրությունն ասում ա՝ պետությունը պատկանում ա ժողովրդին, հետևաբար, ժողովուրդն է որոշում, թե ով պետք է լինի պետության առաջին դեմքը, այսինքն՝ ում ընտրի ժողովուրդը, նա էլ կլինի քո ասած ճիշտ նախագահը: Այլ հարց ա, եթե դու ուզում ես նախագահի ինստիտուտ ստեղծվի, ու հատուկ մեթոդներով, հատուկ պայմաններում որոշվի՝ տվյալ անձը պետության մասին ա մտածում, թե կնգա բարեկամներին ա ուզում հարստացնի, օրինակ: տենց բան չի կարող լինել, եթե ժողովուրդն ընտրում է մեկին, ապա նա է, որ պետք է լինի այդ ժողովրդի պետության նախագահը՝ անկախ նրանից, նա պետության մասին է մտածում, թե իր բարեկամների: Եթե ժողովուրդն ընտրել է մեկին, ով երկիրը տանում է դեպի անդունդ, ապա էդ ժողովրդին էդ էլ հենց պետք է, հասնում ա իրան տենց նախագահ:

----------

Chuk (29.09.2009)

----------


## ministr

Ասածս օրինակով բացատրեմ:
Շևարդնաձեն լրիվ լեգիտիմ նախագահ էր բայց երկրի հերն անիծեց:
Իսկ պատմականորեն որ նայենք, ամեն մի նորմալ երկրի պատմության մեջ եղել են դեմքեր, կամ դեմք, որոնք պետություն են սարքել: Հենց վերցնենք 20-րդ դարը, որ հեռու չգնանք:
Հարավսլավիայում - Բրոս Տիտոն
Ֆրանսիայում - Շառլ դը Գոլը
կարծում եմ ցուցակը ինքդ կարող ես շարունակել..

Էդ լեգիտիմը լավ բանա, բայց պետք չի դրանից կախվել ու բոլոր հույսերը կապել դրա հետ:

----------

davidus (28.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Ասածս օրինակով բացատրեմ:
> Շևարդնաձեն լրիվ լեգիտիմ նախագահ էր բայց երկրի հերն անիծեց:
> Իսկ պատմականորեն որ նայենք, ամեն մի նորմալ երկրի պատմության մեջ եղել են դեմքեր, կամ դեմք, որոնք պետություն են սարքել: Հենց վերցնենք 20-րդ դարը, որ հեռու չգնանք:
> Հարավսլավիայում - Բրոս Տիտոն
> Ֆրանսիայում - Շառլ դը Գոլը
> կարծում եմ ցուցակը ինքդ կարող ես շարունակել..
> 
> Էդ լեգիտիմը լավ բանա, բայց պետք չի դրանից կախվել ու բոլոր հույսերը կապել դրա հետ:


Էդ մասով ես արդեն ասեցի. եթե ժողովուրդն իր քվեն տալիս է մի անասունի, ով երկրի հերն անիծում է, ապա էդ ժողովրդին էդ էլ հասնում ա: Ժողովուրդը պետք ա լինի երկրի տերը, որտև միայն ժողովուրդն ա հավերժ, նախագահները գալու են ու գնան. մեկը բռնապետ, մեկը ժողովրդավար, մեկը անգրագետ էշ:

----------

Chuk (29.09.2009), Mephistopheles (28.09.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ապեր, ինչ-որ չեմ հասկանում թե ինչ է նշանակում ընդհատակյա ազգային ինքնագիտակցություն: Էն էլ 5000 կամ 25000 տարվա պատմություն ունեցող ժողովդրի համար: Տվածդ լինքն էլ ոչինչ չասող լինք ա, Յարխուշտայի մասին, որը բոլորովին էլ ընդհատակում չի, ու անձամբ իմ ամենասիրած պարերից մեկն ա: 
> 
> Հիմա Լևոնին հանգիստ թողնենք, Լևոնի հերն էլ անիծած, ինքը բան էլ չի կարա անի: Ինձ ասա թե ընդհատակում գտնվող հայրենասեր ազգանվերներն ինչ են անելու: Գոնե ընդհատակից դուրս գալու են ու գաղտնազերծեն իրենց հայրենասիրությունը, որ երեսները տեսնենք, թե չէ ??


Ինչ կա որ չես հասկանում:
Էսօր ժողովուրդին մատուցվող ինֆորմացիան լի է օտարազգերի կեղտերով, մատուցվող երաժշտությունը ցածրօրակ, ռաբիզ, կլկլացող, ապազգային երաժշտություն, Բոլոր աստղերի համատարած անգրագիտություն, տափակություն,... Ամենուրեք դուրս է մղված ազգային արժեքաբանությունը:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ընդհատակին, ես վաղուց չեմ լսել Սահակ Սահակյանի կատարմամբ երգեր, ես կարոտ եմ դիտելու հայ ազգային պարեր հեռուստատեսությամբ; 
Սույն հոդվածը վերաբերվում է այն չլուսաբանվող միջոցառումներից մեկին, որտեղ մարդկանց մատուցվում է միմիայն ազգային մտածողություն, ազգային պար, երաժշտություն, իսկ ընդհատակից դուրս գալ նշանակում է, որ պետք է ասպարեզից դուրս շպրտվեն բոլոր ցածրօրակ "մեծագույն արվեստագետների" բանակը:
Այն նաև հիմնավորումն է իմ այն համոզմունքին, որ ազգային ինքնագիտակցությունն աճում է: 

Մնացածը կապրենք, կտեսնենք, ... Շուտով բոլորն ընկնելու են իրենց տեղը, ԼՏՊ-ն էլ, ՍՍ-ն էլ,...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ կա որ չես հասկանում:
> Էսօր ժողովուրդին մատուցվող ինֆորմացիան լի է օտարազգերի կեղտերով, մատուցվող երաժշտությունը ցածրօրակ, ռաբիզ, կլկլացող, ապազգային երաժշտություն, Բոլոր աստղերի համատարած անգրագիտություն, տափակություն,... Ամենուրեք դուրս է մղված ազգային արժեքաբանությունը:
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ընդհատակին, ես վաղուց չեմ լսել Սահակ Սահակյանի կատարմամբ երգեր, ես կարոտ եմ դիտելու հայ ազգային պարեր հեռուստատեսությամբ; 
> Սույն հոդվածը վերաբերվում է այն չլուսաբանվող միջոցառումներից մեկին, որտեղ մարդկանց մատուցվում է միմիայն ազգային մտածողություն, ազգային պար, երաժշտություն, իսկ ընդհատակից դուրս գալ նշանակում է, որ պետք է ասպարեզից դուրս շպրտվեն բոլոր ցածրօրակ "մեծագույն արվեստագետների" բանակը:
> Այն նաև հիմնավորումն է իմ այն համոզմունքին, որ ազգային ինքնագիտակցությունն աճում է: 
> 
> Մնացածը կապրենք, կտեսնենք, ... Շուտով բոլորն ընկնելու են իրենց տեղը, ԼՏՊ-ն էլ, ՍՍ-ն էլ,...


Փաստորեն ես ճիշտ էի էլի: Յարխուշտայով պիտի կանխարգելենք թուրքական էքսպանսիան: Նվազագույնը կասեմ, որ օրիգինալ մոտեցում է:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչ կա որ չես հասկանում:
> Էսօր ժողովուրդին մատուցվող ինֆորմացիան լի է օտարազգերի կեղտերով, մատուցվող երաժշտությունը ցածրօրակ, ռաբիզ, կլկլացող, ապազգային երաժշտություն, Բոլոր աստղերի համատարած անգրագիտություն, տափակություն,... Ամենուրեք դուրս է մղված ազգային արժեքաբանությունը:
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ընդհատակին, ես վաղուց չեմ լսել Սահակ Սահակյանի կատարմամբ երգեր, ես կարոտ եմ դիտելու հայ ազգային պարեր հեռուստատեսությամբ; 
> Սույն հոդվածը վերաբերվում է այն չլուսաբանվող միջոցառումներից մեկին, որտեղ մարդկանց մատուցվում է միմիայն ազգային մտածողություն, ազգային պար, երաժշտություն, իսկ ընդհատակից դուրս գալ նշանակում է, որ պետք է ասպարեզից դուրս շպրտվեն բոլոր ցածրօրակ "մեծագույն արվեստագետների" բանակը:
> Այն նաև հիմնավորումն է իմ այն համոզմունքին, որ ազգային ինքնագիտակցությունն աճում է: 
> 
> Մնացածը կապրենք, կտեսնենք, ... Շուտով բոլորն ընկնելու են իրենց տեղը, ԼՏՊ-ն էլ, ՍՍ-ն էլ,...


ՕՔ… լավ… դե հիմա ասա որ պարը պարենք ու որ երգը երգենք որ Սերժը չստորագրի էդ պայամանագիրը… թե չէ էս 2 էջա խալաստոյ ֆռում ես ընգեր…

----------

Chuk (29.09.2009), Kuk (28.09.2009), Norton (28.09.2009), Հայկօ (29.09.2009), Տրիբուն (29.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Կարելի է թեմայի վերնագիրը փոխել ու դնել «Խոսք ու զրույց քեզ հուզող հարցերի մասին», որտեղ «քեզ»-ը վերաբերվում է թեմայում գրառում անող յուրաքանչյուր անհատի: Թեման, կարծես, վերաբերվում է ՀԱԿ-ի հանրահավաքին ու նրանում ամենաշատ քննարկվող հարցը պետք է լիներ էդ հանրահավաքի հենքը հանդիսացող Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթը: Բայց շուտով մոտ ենք հասնելու Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վարորդի ընկերոջ հորոխպոր տղու նասկիներին, որոնցից չգիտես ինչի վարդի հոտ է գալիս:

Ինչևէ:




> 1. Ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում մտածողություն փոխելը: Էն էլ մի ամբողջ ժողովրդի, առանց ագիտացիայի, առանց օրինակների, առանց ձևերի, կազմակերպությունների: 
> 2. Ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում ժողովդրի կողմից իշխանություններին ինչ-որ բան պարտադրելը:


Վիշապ ձյա, և ի՞նչ ես ուզում լսել, որ ասենք սենց պատասխանեմ. «վերցնում ենք 2 կիլոգրամ կարտոֆիլ, կտրտում մանր, լցնում թավայի մեջ, ավելացնում մի պտղունց  աղ, բիբար...»: Ռեցե՞պտ ես ուզում լսել, թե՞ ուղղակի ինձ ուզում ես փակուղի մտցնել: Ես հակված եմ երկրորդ տարբերակին, ենթադրել, որ դու չես ուզում լսել պատասխաններ, քանի որ տվածդ հարցերին էնպես, ինչպես ես եմ պատասխանելու, ինքդ էլ կարող ես պատասխանել: Կարծում եմ, որ նպատակ կա ինձ փակուղի մտցնելու  :Wink: 

Ինչևէ:
1. Էն որ մի ստվար զանգվածի մտածողություն փոխված է, դա եղելություն է: Դու ունես երկու տարբերակ. ընդունել դա, կամ էլ ասել, որ էդպիսի բան չկա: Ընտրությունը քոնն է, համարիր ինչպես կուզես, ինձ համար միևնույն է: Միաժամանակ կարող եմ ավելացնել որ հենց իմ՝ իմ շրջապատում այդ թեմաներով խոսակցությունները, փաստարկները և այլնը որոշակի շարժ են այդ գիտակցությունն ավելի շատերի մոտ արմատավորելու համար: Հիմա էֆեկտը ո՞րն ա, որ մենակ ես չեմ, որ էս գաղափարները փորձում եմ տարածել: Էնպես որ սա շարունակական պրոցես ա: Գաղափարները տարածվում են նաև քո կողմից այդքան անիմաստ համարվող հանրահավաքներում, ՀԱԿ ղեկավարների ասուլիսներում, հրապարակախոսական հոդվածներով և այլնով: Կարող ես այս ամենը չընդունել, համարել որ օդ եմ կրակում: Քո իրավունքն է, համարիր: Չեմ վիճելու ու փորձեմ համոզել, որովհետև դու իմ տեսակետը լսելու՝ առանց դրանք ի սկզբանե առանց դիտարկելու մերժելու ոչ մի ցանկություն չունես:

2. Ժողովրդի կողմից  իշխանություններին պարտադրելը շատ լավ պատկերացնում եմ: Դրա համար կան ձևավորված բազում ինստիտուտներ, որոնք ընդամենը պետք է ճիշտ գործեն: Իսկ դրանց գործելուն հասնելու համար հեչ որ չէ ունենք հրապարակային բողոքի տարբերակները, որոնք կգործադրենք նաև այդ ժամանակ. դրանք են հանրահավաքները, երթերը, պիկետները, մամուլի հրապարակումները և այլնը: Ընդամենը անհրաժեշտ է սկզբունքային մասսա սա հետևողական անելու, յուրաքանչյուր պահանջը այսպես պնդելու համար: Կրկնում եմ, սա ծայրահեղ դեպքում: Իսկ ոչ ծայրահեղի համար կան ԱԺ ինստիտուտը, կուսակցությունների, հասարակական կազմակերպությունների, տարբեր տեսակի նախաձեռնությունների և բազում այլ ինստիտուտներ, որոնք ընդամենը պետք է կարողանալ գրագետ օգտագործել:




> Մի խումբ չէ, ահագին մեծ զանգված հիմա դժգոհ է, որից մի զգալի զանգված է պատրաստ է ըմբոստանալ, որոնց Տեր-Պետորսյանը հանգստացնում է հանրահավաքից հանրահավաք:


Ներիր, ոչ թե ահագին մեծ հատված է դժգոհ, այլ գրեթե բոլորը: Ես հակառակը չասացի: Ես ասացի, որ ըմբոստանալու ու ակտիվ պայքարի պատրաստ է ժողովրդի մի  խումբ:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հանգստացնելու, ապա ժամանակն է այդ համոզմունքդ այդպես չպնդես, որովհետև խիստ վիճելի է, ըմբոստ ժողովրդին «հանգստացնու են», թե պարզապես այդ ռեսուրսը անտեղի չի վատնվում, կարճատև պայքարի իմիտացիա ստեղծելով, որը կբերի սպառման:

Փաստ է, որ էսպես խոսողների մեծ մասը ուղղակի խոսող են: Նրանք երբեք չեն ըմբոստանալու այլ ըմբոստություն պահանջելու են մյուսներից: Փաստ է, որ այսօր այդ ըմբոստությանը պատրաստ քաղաքացիները այն կրիտակական թվին չեն հասնում, որ նրանց այդ ռեալ ըմբոստությամբ լինի փոփոխությունների հասնել: Դրա համար էլ ընտրվել է դժվար, երկար, քո կողմից չընկալվող երկար պայքարի տարբերակը:




> Չէ Վազգեն, էպոսը չեն գրում, մանավանդ ինչ-որ կոնկրետ նպատակով: Էպոսը գրվում ա ու ամբողջությամբ բնութագրում ա ազգի մենթալիտետը: Նույնիսկ կրոնական գաղափարախոսությունն են գրում, իսկ էպոսը` ոչ:


Ջոն Ռոնալդ Ռուել Թոլքինը ապացուցել է, որ ընդամենը մեկ անձը կարող է մի ամբողջ էպոս ստեղծել բոլոր պատճառահետևանքային կապերով:
Ես բոլորովին չեմ պնդում որ Սասունից Դավիթը մի հոգու կողմից նպատակային ստեղծված էպոս ա, որովհետև ինքս այդպես չեմ համարում: Սակայն դա իրականում լրիվ հնարավոր ա  :Smile: 




> Չուկ, էդ հաղթանակի դեպքում: Թող քաղի, այո, հալալ է:
> 
> Բայց ես Մինիստրին լրացրեցի  անհաջողության դեպքի տարբերակով: Հենց այդ դեպքում միայն ժաղովուրդն է «քաղում» բոլոր հետևանքները, ոչ՝ անձը, մանավանդ եթե նա բոլորին վաղուց համոզել է, որ անձնավորելը սխալ է: Նույնիսկ եթե չի համոզել, միևնույն է ժողովուրդը մենակ է կանգնելու դժվարությունների առաջ:
> Ինքը ԼՏՊ երբեք չկրեց այն բաների պատիժը, ինչ եղավ իր քաղաքականության պատճառով:


Տատ, իսկ ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի պատիժ կրելը:
Արի տրամաբանենք. եթե դու կարծում ես, որ նրա օգուտը պիտի լիներ իր աթոռին նստելուց հետո դրա բարիքներին օգտվելը, ապա ինքը հիմա դրա հնարավորությունը չունի, դա իր համար զրկանք է, հետևաբար պատիժ է կրում: Սա ընդամենը քո մոտիվացիայով, քո տրամաբանությամբ, որին ես համաձայն չեմ:

Իսկ հիմա ավելի ռեալ:
Ի՞նչ է, կարծում ես քո համար ավելի դժվար է քան հենց Լևոնի, ում ընկերների մի մասին տարան ու բանտախցերը նետեցին, ով հազարավոր տանը նստող ու ոչինչ չանող քաղաքացիների շուրթերի հայհոյանքի մի մասնիկը դարձավ, ում ողջ մերձավոր շրջապատին բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակներով սկսեցին ճնշել, ով ստիպված է տարուց ավելի քաղաքական պայքարի փաստացի առաջնորդ լինել, ընդունել դժվարագույն որոշումներ, որոնց մի մասը ժողովուրդը չի հասկանալու, կամովին մտել է էդ բեռի տակ ու կամովին էդ ծանր բեռը տանում ա: Հլը մեկնումեկդ էդ վիճակում լիներ, տեսնեմ քանի *րոպե* կդիմանար էդ *զրկանքներին*:

Խոսում եք, էլի... խոսելու առիթ ա: Ափսոս որ էդ խոսացածում քաղաքականության հոտ անգամ չկա: Իսկ մենք քաղաքականություն բաժնում ենք:




> Ժողովուրդն ուրիշ ա, "սկզբունքային հատվածն" ուրիշ, արի չխառնենք մեկը մյուսին: Մի հատված, մի քանի հազար հոգի կարող են նվիրվել պայքարին, բայց ազգաբնակչության մեծամասնությունը երբեք չի կարող մշտակտիվ լինել: Դրա համար որոշակի նախապայմաններ և հզոր ազդակներ են պետք:


Ողջ ժողովուրդը ոտքի վրա, ցավոք, երբեք չի լինի:
Ես խոսում եմ սկզբունքային հատվածի մասին, որը պետք է որոշակի կրիտիկական թվի հասցնել, ինչը լրիվ ռեալ ա:

----------

Norton (29.09.2009), Rammer (29.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժողովուրդ, եթե կարծում եք որ Լևոնը իր արածների համար պատասխան պիտի տա, ապա սաղ փաստերը հավաքեք մի հատ պապկայի մեջ ու տարեք տվեք Ա(ֆ)ղան Հովսեփյանին ու Սերժին թող Լևոնի դեմ մի հատ գործ բացեն ու նստացնեն… հավատացեք Ա(ֆ)ղանն ու Սերժը ձեզ դհոլ-զուռնով (զուտ հայկական, էս էլ մեր Լեռնեցու՝ նախկին Տուռոջանի խաթեր համար) կընդունի… Լևոնը ոնց արեց, հավաքեց Ռոբի ու Սերժի սաղ փաստերն ու հրապարակեց միտինգների ժամանակ… ոնց որ հասկացա ձեզ դա էդքան չի անհանգստացնում անգամ երբ էս ամեն ինչը դեռ շարունակվում է… ոբշըմ… Լևոնը էսօր մեջտեղն ա, Սերժն էլ ձեր մեջքին կա*ղ*նած ա, գնացեք դատեք, բռնեք, փողերը բաժանեք ժողովրդին, մենակ անհիմն հայտարարություններ մի արեք… ախպոր պես… ես չեմ ասում չի արել… դուք ասում եք արել ա՞, գնացեք բռնեք, էսօր դրա իսկական ժամանակն ա… սենց առիթ էլ չի լինի…

…իսկ եթե Լևոնի չարագործություններից եք ուզում խոսել ապա մի րոպե նայենք ինչ էր կատարվում… 91-ի ընտրություններին Լևոնի Ալտերնատիվներն էին Պարույր Հայրիկյանն ու Սոս Սագսյանը… 96-ին Վազգեն Մանուկյանը… սրանք մեր հարևան երկրների Էլչիբեյի, Գամսախութդիայի էքվիվալենտներն են ու դուք շատ լավ գիտեք թե իրանց մոտ ինչ եղավ ու մեզ մոտ ինչ եղավ… եթե կասկածում եք որ մեզ մոտ նման բան չէր լինի ապա նայեք վերոնշյալ հայ գործիչներին այսօր… շատ խոստումնալից ներկա ունեն չէ՞…

----------

Chuk (29.09.2009), Kuk (29.09.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ժողովուրդ, եթե կարծում եք որ Լևոնը իր արածների համար պատասխան պիտի տա, ապա սաղ փաստերը հավաքեք մի հատ պապկայի մեջ ու տարեք տվեք Ա(ֆ)ղան Հովսեփյանին ու Սերժին թող Լևոնի դեմ մի հատ գործ բացեն ու նստացնեն…


Ապեր, էն ինչի համար որ Լևոնին պետք ա նստացնեն, դա արել է ինքը Սերոժի ու Աֆղանի հետ միասին  :Wink:  հիմա ինչ է, իրանք իրանց նստացնեն՞  :LOL:  ինչ է, կարող ա՞ Սերոժը ուզում ա զակոնավատի գողերի ֆեդերացիայի նախագահ էլ դառնա  :LOL:

----------

Elmo (29.09.2009), Տատ (29.09.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> …իսկ եթե Լևոնի չարագործություններից եք ուզում խոսել ապա մի րոպե նայենք ինչ էր կատարվում… 91-ի ընտրություններին Լևոնի Ալտերնատիվներն էին Պարույր Հայրիկյանն ու Սոս Սագսյանը… 96-ին Վազգեն Մանուկյանը… սրանք մեր հարևան երկրների Էլչիբեյի, Գամսախութդիայի էքվիվալենտներն են ու դուք շատ լավ գիտեք թե իրանց մոտ ինչ եղավ ու մեզ մոտ ինչ եղավ… եթե կասկածում եք որ մեզ մոտ նման բան չէր լինի ապա նայեք վերոնշյալ հայ գործիչներին այսօր… շատ խոստումնալից ներկա ունեն չէ՞…


Ապեր  :Smile: 
Լևոնը կիսաԱստված ա: Փրկիչ, կիասՄարդ, որը 91-ին ու դրանից հետո փրկեց հայ ազգին : կարևոր չի թե ինչից, կարևորն ա որ փրկեց  :LOL: 
դու հաստատ Լևոնի քավորը չես, բայց…  :LOL:

----------

Elmo (29.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, էն ինչի համար որ Լևոնին պետք ա նստացնեն, *դա արել է ինքը Սերոժի ու Աֆղանի հետ միասին*  հիմա ինչ է, իրանք իրանց նստացնեն՞  ինչ է, կարող ա՞ Սերոժը ուզում ա զակոնավատի գողերի ֆեդերացիայի նախագահ էլ դառնա


Ինչ ԴՎ… ուզում ես ասես որ դրանից են վախում ու չեն բռնու՞մ… է հետո ինչ, ընգեր… Սերոժի Աֆղանի մասը կհանեն մնացածի համար կնստացնեն… դուք էլ վկայություն տվեք… ցուցակով գնացեք ասեք "Պողոս Պետրոսյան.....500 դոլար… Սարգսյան Համբարձում 10000000000000 դոլար"  … Խի կարող ա դատարանում Լևոնի խոսքին հավատան ձերինին չէ՞… Սենց բան կյանքներումը չեն արել ու չգիտե՞ն ոնց անեն… դատավարությունները հլա չեն պրծել կարաս նայես…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր 
> Լևոնը կիսաԱստված ա: Փրկիչ, կիասՄարդ, որը 91-ին ու դրանից հետո փրկեց հայ ազգին : կարևոր չի թե ինչից, կարևորն ա որ փրկեց 
> դու հաստատ Լևոնի քավորը չես, բայց…


ԴՎ, Լևոնը ոչ կիսաստված ա ոչ էլ փրկիչ… ինքն եղել ա երկրի նախագահ և ղեկավարել ա երկիրը իր բոլոր թերություններով և առավալություններով… մենք իրա ժամանակով ունեցել ենք ձեռքբերումներ և կորուստներ ու սխալներ… բայց հաշվի առնելով ժամանակի բարդությունները ես համարում եմ որ ինքը շատ լավ գործ ա արել… համեմատած մեր հարևանների նույն ժամանակահատվածում… 

Էսօր իրա ժամանակվա ազատագրած Ղարաբաղն ա որ ծախում ենք… կարանք մարդուն մի քիչ կրեդիտ տանք…

Չէ ապեր ինքը իմ քավորը չի… ինքը իր բոլոր սխալներով ու թերություններով իմ (մեր) նախագահն ա ու երկրի գերագույն հրամանատարը… ես էսօր ուրիշ որևէ մեկին չեմ տեսնում Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտում, որի խոսքն արժե լսել անգամ եթե սխալվում է …

Լևոնը ունի սխալներ, բայց ես ավելի լավ տարբերակ չունեմ. Ես էն մարդկանցից չեմ որ ասում են "սաղն էլ նույնն են" "մեկին առ մեկին խփի" չգիտեմ … "սաղն էլ մի սանրի կտավ են" …  ես էդ տեսակը չեմ ու կարող եք չհամաձայնվել, բայց մարդկանց պետք ա իրանց թերություններով ընդունել

----------

Chuk (29.09.2009), Kuk (29.09.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> մարդկանց պետք ա իրանց թերություններով ընդունել


հնարավոր ա որ վաղը, կամ մյուս օրը. կամ մի տարի հետո "մարդկանց պետք ա իրանց թերություններով ընդունել", բայց էսօր ուրիշ ա… երեկ նայեցի "Դոգվիլը", ու աշխարհի ամենասուրբ *մարդը* "մարդկանց իրանց թերություններով" հանդերձ գնդակահարեց ու նրանց բնակատեղին էլ վառեց:
Շատ համոզիչ էր: 
էսօր դեռ /ու չգիտեմ դեռ ինչքան  :Smile: /   Գրեյսի  ու իրա գանգստեռ հոր "ազդեցության" տեկ եմ  :Smile: :

Հ,.Գ. գիտեմ որ նվաստ բան ա "ազդեցության" տակ լինելը ու ինձ համոզեցիր ,որ դու ոչ մեկի, ավելի ճիշտ ՝ Լևոնի  ազդեցության տակ չես գտնվում  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Էսօր իրա ժամանակվա ազատագրած Ղարաբաղն ա որ ծախում ենք… կարանք մարդուն մի քիչ կրեդիտ տանք…


Ընգեր  :Smile: 
Եթե հարցը Արցախն ա, ապա Սերոժը ու Քոչը պակաս իրանց ժամանակվա ազատագրողներ չէին: բայց ես չեմ հասկանում, մենք խոսում ենք պատերազմի ու ազատագրիչների մասի՞ն ստեղ:
Որ տեղց լինի, առաջինը երևի Քոչը պետք ա հանի ու գնդակահարի Արցախ ծախողներին, որովհետև իրա ընտանիքը բամբյոժկեքի տակ էին էն օրերին, երբ որ Լևոնի տղեն ու կնիկը Ֆրանսիայում կայֆավատներ էին անում  :Smile: 
Բայց եթե իմ ասածը անկապություն ա, ապա քոնն էլ էտ դեպքում պակաս անկապություն չի:
Քոչը Ղարաբաղի նախագահն էր չէ՞ էն օրերին  :Wink:  
իսկ Սյամոն բանակի գլխավոր /դաշտային/ հրամանատարը

----------


## dvgray

> Ինչ ԴՎ… ուզում ես ասես որ դրանից են վախում ու չեն բռնու՞մ… է հետո ինչ, ընգեր… Սերոժի Աֆղանի մասը կհանեն մնացածի համար կնստացնեն… դուք էլ վկայություն տվեք… ցուցակով գնացեք ասեք "Պողոս Պետրոսյան.....500 դոլար… Սարգսյան Համբարձում 10000000000000 դոլար"  … Խի կարող ա դատարանում Լևոնի խոսքին հավատան ձերինին չէ՞… Սենց բան կյանքներումը չեն արել ու չգիտե՞ն ոնց անեն… դատավարությունները հլա չեն պրծել կարաս նայես…


 :LOL:  էս ինչ աբսուրդ բաներ էս ասում /կներես իհարկե  :Smile: /: 
Դու ենթադրում ես, որ ինչ որ մեկը ինկատի ունի, որ  Լևոնը Պողոս Պետրոսյանից.500 դոլար փող ա վեկալել՞՞՞ ու իրան քցել՞՞՞  :LOL: 
Ապեր, դու գոնե էնքանը պետք ա լավ իմանաս, որ պետության թալանել ասելով կոնկրետ  Պողոս Պետրոսյանի գրպանից 500 դոլար թռցչած ջեբկիր ինկատի չունեն, այլ պետական հանցագործին, որը չգիտես ոնց, մի հատ չմռթած շալվարից միանգամից մի քանի տարում դառավ միլիարդատեր: Իսկ Սերոժն ու Աֆղանը բազմամիլիոնատեր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հնարավոր ա որ վաղը, կամ մյուս օրը. կամ մի տարի հետո "մարդկանց պետք ա իրանց թերություններով ընդունել", բայց էսօր ուրիշ ա… երեկ նայեցի "Դոգվիլը", ու աշխարհի ամենասուրբ *մարդը* "մարդկանց իրանց թերություններով" հանդերձ գնդակահարեց ու նրանց բնակատեղին էլ վառեց:
> Շատ համոզիչ էր: 
> էսօր դեռ /ու չգիտեմ դեռ ինչքան /   Գրեյսի  ու իրա գանգստեռ հոր "ազդեցության" տեկ եմ :
> 
> Հ,.Գ. գիտեմ որ նվաստ բան ա "ազդեցության" տակ լինելը ու ինձ համոզեցիր ,որ դու ոչ մեկի, ավելի ճիշտ ՝ Լևոնի  ազդեցության տակ չես գտնվում


Դվո ջան ես ազդեցության տակ ընկնելու մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում… հա ես էսօր հայկական քաղաքական դաշտում Լևոնի ազդեցության տակ եմ, այսինքն իրան եմ հարում, բոլոր համաձայնություններով ու անհամաձայնություններով հանդերձ… շատ մեծ քաղաքական գործիչներ, նկարիչներ և այլն գործել են ազդեցությունների տակ… ըդտեղ նվաստացուցիչ ոչինչ չկա… ուղղակի որ փորձում են ներկայանալ որ ոչ մեկի ու ոչ մի բանի ազդեցության տակ չեն, դա է ծիծաղելի (քեզ ինկատի չունեմ) … տենց բան չկա…բոլորն էլ իրենց ազդեցության աղբյուրներն են ունեցել ամենամեծերից մինչև ամենափոքրերը…

----------

Chuk (29.09.2009), dvgray (29.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ընգեր 
> Եթե հարցը Արցախն ա, ապա Սերոժը ու Քոչը պակաս իրանց ժամանակվա ազատագրողներ չէին: բայց ես չեմ հասկանում, մենք խոսում ենք պատերազմի ու ազատագրիչների մասի՞ն ստեղ:
> Որ տեղց լինի, առաջինը երևի Քոչը պետք ա հանի ու գնդակահարի Արցախ ծախողներին, որովհետև իրա ընտանիքը բամբյոժկեքի տակ էին էն օրերին, երբ որ Լևոնի տղեն ու կնիկը Ֆրանսիայում կայֆավատներ էին անում 
> Բայց եթե իմ ասածը անկապություն ա, ապա քոնն էլ էտ դեպքում պակաս անկապություն չի:
> Քոչը Ղարաբաղի նախագահն էր չէ՞ էն օրերին  
> իսկ Սյամոն բանակի գլխավոր /դաշտային/ հրամանատարը


Ասեմ բռատ… արի ճիշտը խոսանք… եթե այն ժամանակվա Հայաստանը չլիներ, Սյամոն էլ, Քոչն էլ, Սերժն էլ ու Ղարաբաղի ամբողջ բնակչությունն էլ տեղներովը մեկ բոմբ էլ դառնայի ոչ մի բան էլ չէր լինելու… Հայաստանը Ղարաբաղի ամեն ինչի համար վճարում էր, փողով, արյամբ ու էլի ինչով որ հնարավոր ա (գիտեմ պիտի աես կեսն էլ կերե են)… Սերժն ու Քոչը էն ժամանակները միջազգային ասպարեզներում քյալլա չէին տալիս, էդ Հայաստանի Ղեկավարությունն էր… սրան էլ գումարած երկրաշարժ, փախստականներ, Մարտունու փախստականներ… Կարող ա և շատ վատ Ղեկավարություն ենք ունեցել, բայց եղել ա էս ու խնդիրը լուծել են … կարող ա՞ չեն լուծել… ես կատարելությունից չեմ խոսում այլ էն ամենամինիմումը որ էն ժամանակ համարվում էր առաջնային…

Իսկ իրա Կինն ու տղեն սարսափելի բան են արել… նրանք կամ պիտի չգնայի կամ էլ ամբեժողջ ժողովրդի համար տոմս պտի առնեին ու ազգովի գնայինք "տժժայինք"… կարող ա և եղել ա… շատ հավանական ա …  is this the best you could think of?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էս ինչ աբսուրդ բաներ էս ասում /կներես իհարկե /: 
> Դու ենթադրում ես, որ ինչ որ մեկը ինկատի ունի, որ  Լևոնը Պողոս Պետրոսյանից.500 դոլար փող ա վեկալել՞՞՞ ու իրան քցել՞՞՞ 
> Ապեր, դու գոնե էնքանը պետք ա լավ իմանաս, որ պետության թալանել ասելով կոնկրետ  Պողոս Պետրոսյանի գրպանից 500 դոլար թռցչած ջեբկիր ինկատի չունեն, այլ պետական հանցագործին, որը չգիտես ոնց, մի հատ չմռթած շալվարից միանգամից մի քանի տարում դառավ միլիարդատեր: Իսկ Սերոժն ու Աֆղանը բազմամիլիոնատեր:


Լավ էլի Դիվ, common… չեմ ասում ջեբկիր ա… բայց էսօր որ ասում ենք Հայստանը թալանել ա մի քիչ պիտի կոնկրետ լինենք… ոնց որ ինքն էր անում նախընտրականի ժամանակ …թվեր, փաստեր, պայմանագրեգ, պակսորդներ, մտելա-չի-հելել… սենց բաներ… կասեի գնացեք մոտը թող գրի, թիմ էլ ունի տնտեսագետներ էլ ունի (ու պռիտոմ վատը չեն)… բայց էտ էլ խոմ ինքը չի անելու…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էս ինչ աբսուրդ բաներ էս ասում /կներես իհարկե /: 
> Դու ենթադրում ես, որ ինչ որ մեկը ինկատի ունի, որ  Լևոնը Պողոս Պետրոսյանից.500 դոլար փող ա վեկալել՞՞՞ ու իրան քցել՞՞՞ 
> Ապեր, դու գոնե էնքանը պետք ա լավ իմանաս, որ պետության թալանել ասելով կոնկրետ  Պողոս Պետրոսյանի գրպանից 500 դոլար թռցչած ջեբկիր ինկատի չունեն, այլ պետական հանցագործին, որը չգիտես ոնց, մի հատ չմռթած շալվարից միանգամից մի քանի տարում դառավ միլիարդատեր: Իսկ Սերոժն ու Աֆղանը բազմամիլիոնատեր:


Դիվ ջան, ես կոնկրետ չեմ հաշվել, թե ով ինչքան ա թալանել, բայց Լևոնը թալանելուց ազատ ժամանակը ծախսել ա մի երկու-երեք խելոք գիրք գրելու վրա ու մի հազար հատ էլ կարդալու վրա: Էս ղզլբաշները, բացի սելջուկի պես թալանելուց ու ավիրելուց, ուրիշ բանով չեն զբաղվել, քանի որ ի վիճակի չեն: Հիմա մեր վիճակը նենց ա, որ սաղ էլ թալանչի են, մնում ա էտ թալանչիների միջից ընտրել կամ գրագետին, կամ ղզլբաշին: Ես գրագետին եմ ընտրում:

----------

Chuk (29.09.2009), Elmo (29.09.2009), Kuk (29.09.2009), Mephistopheles (29.09.2009), Ձայնալար (29.09.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Դուրս եակն վերջին երկխոսությունները:
Տրիբուն ձյա, լրիվ ճիշտ ես ասում, էդ գրքերի պահով: Թալաչին թալանչի ա, բայց գոնե կիրթ թալանչի ա: Ամոթ ա էլի, 10 տարի ա հայերեն խոսացող նախագահի կարոտ ենք:
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Լևոնին դատելուն. իրան չեն դատի Մեֆ ջան: 1000 բան կա, որ ես ու դու չգիտենք: Որ դատելու լիներ առանց մեր փաստերի էլ կդատեին, բայց արանքում ուրիշ բան կա: Ոչ միայն այն, որ իրանք միասին են եղել, այլ այն, որ Լևոնը սրանց նաստավնիկն ա:
Նայի Լևոնը էնքան դուխ ունի, որ կանգնում, սրանց կոխում ա շիշը, հանում: Ասում ա կներեք, որ սրանց բերել, լցրել եմ ստեղ: Ոչ Սերժը, Ոչ էլ Ռոբը ռիսկ չեն անում մեծ-մեծ խոսան Լևոնի նկատմամբ: Ուրեմն մի բան կա, հաստատ իրանք որոշ, մարդկանց ասած, ատելությանը սիրով պատասխանող չեն էլի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նայի Լևոնը էնքան դուխ ունի, որ կանգնում, սրանց կոխում ա շիշը, հանում: Ասում ա կներեք, որ սրանց բերել, լցրել եմ ստեղ: Ոչ Սերժը, Ոչ էլ Ռոբը ռիսկ չեն անում մեծ-մեծ խոսան Լևոնի նկատմամբ: Ուրեմն մի բան կա, հաստատ իրանք որոշ, մարդկանց ասած, ատելությանը սիրով պատասխանող չեն էլի:


Ապեր, դժվար թե Ռոբն ու Սերժը Լևոնի դեմ բան չեն ասում, քանի որ իրան հոպար ու նաստավնիկ են պրիզնատ գալիս: Ռոբի պանյատներով իրա միակ նաստավնիկը ալլահն ա ու մի քիչ էլ Պուծինը: Կարող ա պռոստը բան չունեն ասելու ??

----------

Mephistopheles (29.09.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Ողջ ժողովուրդը ոտքի վրա, ցավոք, երբեք չի լինի:
> Ես խոսում եմ սկզբունքային հատվածի մասին, որը պետք է որոշակի կրիտիկական թվի հասցնել, ինչը լրիվ ռեալ ա:


88-ին ոտքի էր...
Կրիտիկական թիվն էլ հասցված ու գերակատարված էր փետրվարին... ?

----------


## Elmo

> Ապեր, դժվար թե Ռոբն ու Սերժը Լևոնի դեմ բան չեն ասում, քանի որ իրան հոպար ու նաստավնիկ են պրիզնատ գալիս: Ռոբի պանյատներով իրա միակ նաստավնիկը ալլահն ա ու մի քիչ էլ Պուծինը: Կարող ա պռոստը բան չունեն ասելու ??


Կամ էլ ունեն, բայց որ ասեն, մենակ Լևոնը չի, որ դուրս կգա ջրի երես, այլ նաև էնպիսի մարդիկ, որոնց հետ գործ ունենալ չարժե:

----------


## Chuk

> 88-ին ոտքի էր...
> Կրիտիկական թիվն էլ հասցված ու գերակատարված էր փետրվարին... ?


88-ին ոտքի էր:
Ես չասեցի, որ ժողովուրդը երբևէ ոտքի չի լինում: Ես ասացի ցավոք չի լինի (ապառնի, նկատի ունենալով ստեղծված իրավիճակը, ներկայիս քաղաքական վիճակը):

Փետրվարին էլ հա, կար կրիտիկական թիվ:
*Տարբերակ 1.* Ճիշտ արվեց, որ գրոհ չեղավ, նախագահական ու մյուս բաները չգրավեցին (ես էս տեսակետի կրողն եմ)
*Տարբերակ 2.* Սխալ արվեց, որ գրոհ չեղավ, նախագահական ու մյուս բաները չգրավեցին (ըստ ամենայնի այդ տեսակետի կրողն ես)

Հիմա ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում:
Թքել ամեն ինչի վրա ու նստե՞լ տանը: Թե՞ շարունակել, ճիշտ ա շատ դժվար, բայց անհրաժեշտ պայքարը:

հ.գ. Ես անկեղծ ուրախ եմ, որ փետրվարին նախագահականի վրա չգրոհեցին, ուժով չվերցրին:

----------


## Chuk

«Լևոնին չեն նստացնում, որտև հանցակից են»  տիպի կարծիքները ծիծաղելով եմ կարդում, կներեք իհարկե  :Smile: 

Ուրեմն էսքան մարդու որ նստացրին, սկսած Հակոբ Հակոբյանից մինչև Մուշեղ Սաղաթելյան, Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյան ու մյուսներ հանցակից չէին (ձեր տրամաբանությունն ա սա) ու կարելի էր հա:

Սաղ հեչ... Աղվան Հովսեփյանն ու Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյան, ձեր էդ փայլուն տրամաբանությամբ, փաստորեն հանցակից չէին, կարելի էր նստացնել  :Jpit: 

Վերջն եք, ժող  :Wink:

----------

Kuk (29.09.2009), Տրիբուն (29.09.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սաղ հեչ... Աղվան Հովսեփյանն ու Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյան, ձեր էդ փայլուն տրամաբանությամբ, փաստորեն հանցակից չէին, կարելի էր նստացնել


Հազար տոկոս… 
Սրանք որ վարյանտ ունենան նստացնելու, կնստացնեն, մի վարկյան էլ չեն մտածի, թե ապացույցներ կան, թե չէ, ուր մնաց մտածեն իրենց հետ կապեր կան թե չէ: Հայաստանում դատարան չկա, որ դատարաններից վախեցող լինի, հատկապես եթե պոտենցիալ վախեցողը երկրի նախագահն ա, կամ նախկին նախագահ/պախանը: Ջհանգիրյանի ձեռի տակ հոկտեմբերի քսյանյոթի գործա կա, ի տո մի տարի պահեցին, Լևոնին ինչի պտի չպահեն…

----------

Chuk (29.09.2009), Kuk (29.09.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Հազար տոկոս… 
> Սրանք որ վարյանտ ունենան նստացնելու, կնստացնեն, մի վարկյան էլ չեն մտածի, թե ապացույցներ կան, թե չէ, ուր մնաց մտածեն իրենց հետ կապեր կան թե չէ: Հայաստանում դատարան չկա, որ դատարաններից վախեցող լինի, հատկապես եթե պոտենցիալ վախեցողը երկրի նախագահն ա, կամ նախկին նախագահ/պախանը: Ջհանգիրյանի ձեռի տակ հոկտեմբերի քսյանյոթի գործա կա, ի տո մի տարի պահեցին, Լևոնին ինչի պտի չպահեն…


Տրիբուն ջան:
Այ շատ հետաքրքիր եզրի ես մոտիկացել  :Smile: 
ուևեմնա սրանք ոչ օրենք են նայում ոչ էլ հանցանք, նստացնելու համար չէ՞:
Ուրեմն ինչի՞ Սաղին տարան կոխին բանտը, բացի Լևոնից: Չէ՞ որ պա իդեի հենց առաջինը իրան պատք ա անեին, որպես ամենավտանգավորը: Իսկ Լևոնը իրա համար սկամեյկին նստած ծխում էր քաղաքի կենտրոնում:

----------


## Rammer

> Տրիբուն ջան:
> Այ շատ հետաքրքիր եզրի ես մոտիկացել 
> ուևեմնա սրանք ոչ օրենք են նայում ոչ էլ հանցանք, նստացնելու համար չէ՞:
> Ուրեմն ինչի՞ Սաղին տարան կոխին բանտը, բացի Լևոնից: Չէ՞ որ պա իդեի հենց առաջինը իրան պատք ա անեին, որպես ամենավտանգավորը: Իսկ Լևոնը իրա համար սկամեյկին նստած ծխում էր քաղաքի կենտրոնում:


Ոնց ինչի? Որովհտեև ինքը գտնվում է Մարս մոլորակի ջհուդամասոնների հատուկ պաշտպանության տակ...Վերևից նայում են հենց Լևոնին ուզենան ձեռբակալել մախատ ասեղա մտնելու...
Լևոնը այլմոլորակային ա...Հլը ուշադիր նայեք ականջններին:

Ապեր ՀՀ նախագահները անձեռնամխելի են...

----------

murmushka (29.09.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ոնց ինչի? Որովհտեև ինքը գտնվում է Մարս մոլորակի ջհուդամասոնների հատուկ պաշտպանության տակ...Վերևից նայում են հենց Լևոնին ուզենան ձեռբակալել մախատ ասեղա մտնելու...
> Լևոնը այլմոլորակային ա...Հլը ուշադիր նայեք ականջններին:
> 
> Ապեր ՀՀ նախագահնները անձեռնամխելի են...


էտ որտեղ՞ Հայաստանու՞՞՞մ   :Wink:  երբ իշխանությունները միշտ էլ թքած են ունեցել ցանկացած օրենքի վրա, 
Իսկ եթե ուզում ես, իրանց մի 5 րոպեում  դժվար չէր մի հատ էլ "օրենք" ընդունել, որ բոլոր նախագահները անձեռնամխելի են, բացի Լևոնից  :Wink:

----------


## Rammer

> էտ որտեղ՞ Հայաստանու՞՞՞մ   երբ իշխանությունները միշտ էլ թքած են ունեցել ցանկացած օրենքի վրա, 
> Իսկ եթե ուզում ես, իրանց մի 5 րոպեում  դժվար չէր մի հատ էլ "օրենք" ընդունել, որ բոլոր նախագահները անձեռնամխելի են, բացի Լևոնից


Ասեմ քեզ ուզում էին...Բայց Լևոնը իրանցից շուտ ֆայմեց ու զանգեց Պուծինին, բոլոր խաղաքարտերը խառնեց...Էլ հիմա ուզենան էլ չեն կարող....

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուրեմն ինչի՞ Սաղին տարան կոխին բանտը, բացի Լևոնից: Չէ՞ որ պա իդեի հենց առաջինը իրան պատք ա անեին, որպես ամենավտանգավորը: Իսկ Լևոնը իրա համար սկամեյկին նստած ծխում էր քաղաքի կենտրոնում:


Ապեր, սուեվերնի են, նախագահին չեն դատում… 
Ֆրանսիայում հիշում ես չէ՞ ոնց էր: Արքայական արյուն չպիտի թափվի  :Tongue: 
Իսկ ավելի լուրջ, նախ իրոք վախեցան նախագահի ինստիտուտին ձեռք տան, որ նախադեպ չլինի, երկրորդ, նախագահին դատելու համար պիտի կարողանային իրոք նամուսով գործ կարել, բայց խելքները էտքան չէր հասնում, որ կարողանային էտքան կարեին: Ջհանգիրյանի ու յոթի գործերը քեզ օրինակ - թքած կպցրած գործեր էին: Դրանց դեռ կարային մի տարի պահեին բերդում, տենց փնթի գործերով, բայց նախագահին չէին կարա: Վսյո տակի, միջազգային հանրություն, եվրոգոմիկներ, բլա բլա:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ասեմ քեզ ուզում էին...Բայց Լևոնը իրանցից շուտ ֆայմեց ու զանգեց Պուծինին, բոլոր խաղաքարտերը խառնեց...Էլ հիմա ուզենան էլ չեն կարող....


Հա ԴՎ, էդ պուծին ասածը ընենց մի գազան ա, որ մի հատ փռշտում ա, սաղ հայաստանում մի տաս օր երկրաշարժ ա. դու իրա հետ ըզգուշ, կարա քո ցրտոտ հեռուներն էլ վարի տա- :Ok:

----------


## Rammer

> Հա ԴՎ, էդ պուծին ասածը ընենց մի գազան ա, որ մի հատ փռշտում ա, սաղ հայաստանում մի տաս օր երկրաշարժ ա. դու իրա հետ ըզգուշ, կարա քո ցրտոտ հեռուներն էլ վարի տա-


Գազան չի: Ավելի վատա ԿԳԲ...Փռշտալը չգիտեմ, բայց որ գազեր անի ուժեղ հոտ կգա ինձ թվում ա...Կարողա դաժե Դիվիենց մոտ հասնի, կախված նրանից թե որտեղ ա: Եթե Եվրոպայի կողմերն ա հաստատ կհասնի, կարող մառոզ էլ անի:

----------

murmushka (29.09.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, սուեվերնի են, նախագահին չեն դատում… 
> Ֆրանսիայում հիշում ես չէ՞ ոնց էր: Արքայական արյուն չպիտի թափվի 
> Իսկ ավելի լուրջ, նախ իրոք վախեցան նախագահի ինստիտուտին ձեռք տան, որ նախադեպ չլինի, երկրորդ, նախագահին դատելու համար պիտի կարողանային իրոք նամուսով գործ կարել, բայց խելքները էտքան չէր հասնում, որ կարողանային էտքան կարեին: Ջհանգիրյանի ու յոթի գործերը քեզ օրինակ - թքած կպցրած գործեր էին: Դրանց դեռ կարային մի տարի պահեին բերդում, տենց փնթի գործերով, բայց նախագահին չէին կարա: Վսյո տակի, միջազգային հանրություն, եվրոգոմիկներ, բլա բլա:


Խելքներին չէր հասնում որ կարեն, բայց հասնում էր որ չեն կարա կարեն...Դզեց ձաձ :Hands Up: : Մի տեղ գրեմ:

----------


## Բիձա

> Գազան չի: Ավելի վատա ԿԳԲ...Փռշտալը չգիտեմ, բայց որ գազեր անի ուժեղ հոտ կգա ինձ թվում ա...Կարողա դաժե Դիվիենց մոտ հասնի, կախված նրանից թե որտեղ ա: Եթե Եվրոպայի կողմերն ա հաստատ կհասնի, կարող մառոզ էլ անի:


Մենք հոտի սովոր ժողովուրդ ենք, թթվի, քյաբաբի ու բաստուրմի հոտից սկսած– անցումների հոտերով վերջացրած. Ընենց որ հոտի հարցով ես արխային եմ.   ԴՎ–ի կողմերում Էդ հոտից վօօբշե վախեցող չկա, իրենք արդեն դրանից նեխել են. 
ԿԳԲ ասածը ըտենց էլ իմ համար հանելուկ մնաց, թե հիմա դա ինչ ա՞ . Պուծինի ալմա մատերն ա՞ 
Եթե դա յա, դրանց ինսուն տոկոսը մնաց վաշինգտոնում ու հիմա համբալ ա աշխատում, իսկ մնացած տաս տոկոսն էլ ռուսաստանում մի հատ վրացու ձեռի տակ են համբալություն անում, Դրանց մասին էր խոսքը՞
Մի հատ բացատրեք հասկանամ թե էդ ինչ նոր հոտավետ գազաններ են հայտնվել էդ կողմերում.

----------


## Rammer

> Մենք հոտի սովոր ժողովուրդ ենք, թթվի, քյաբաբի ու բաստուրմի հոտից սկսած– անցումների հոտերով վերջացրած. Ընենց որ հոտի հարցով ես արխային եմ.   ԴՎ–ի կողմերում Էդ հոտից վօօբշե վախեցող չկա, իրենք արդեն դրանից նեխել են. 
> ԿԳԲ ասածը ըտենց էլ իմ համար հանելուկ մնաց, թե հիմա դա ինչ ա՞ . Պուծինի ալմա մատերն ա՞ 
> Եթե դա յա, դրանց ինսուն տոկոսը մնաց վաշինգտոնում ու հիմա համբալ ա աշխատում, իսկ մնացած տաս տոկոսն էլ ռուսաստանում մի հատ վրացու ձեռի տակ են համբալություն անում, Դրանց մասին էր խոսքը՞
> Մի հատ բացատրեք հասկանամ թե էդ ինչ նոր հոտավետ գազաններ են հայտնվել էդ կողմերում.


Բիձ քանի որ դու ԿԳԲ-ի մասին այդքան հստակ ` թվերով արտահայտաված ինֆո-ի ես տիրապետում, կարող է դու էլ ես նախկին ? Մենք մերոնցով ենք հանգիստ ասա? Ոչ մեկի չեմ ասի?  :Jpit:

----------

murmushka (29.09.2009), Տրիբուն (30.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Տատ, իսկ ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի պատիժ կրելը:
> Արի տրամաբանենք. եթե դու կարծում ես, որ նրա օգուտը պիտի լիներ իր աթոռին նստելուց հետո դրա բարիքներին օգտվելը, ապա ինքը հիմա դրա հնարավորությունը չունի, դա իր համար զրկանք է, հետևաբար պատիժ է կրում: Սա ընդամենը քո մոտիվացիայով, քո տրամաբանությամբ, որին ես համաձայն չեմ:


Ոչ, դա չէր իմ տրամաբանությունը: Բարիքներից օգտվեց, երկրից դուրս չարեցին, մի պալատ էլ կարողացավ սարքել: Այն ժամանակ նա առաջին քաղաքակն գործիչն էր ( չեմ նշում բիզնեսի մագնատներին), որ իրեն թույլ տվեց այդպիսի թափով շինարարություն, լքելով աղքատ, պատերազմից, բլոկադայից քանդուքարափ եղած երկրի նախագահական աթոռը: 
Պատի՞ժ՝ ես հետը չեմ ապրել, բայց կասկածում եմ, որ տաք ջուր կամ լույս չուներ:Եվ իր անձեռնմխելիությունը չկորցրեց: 
Իսկ հիմա ավելի ռեալ:


> Ի՞նչ է, կարծում ես քո համար ավելի դժվար է քան հենց Լևոնի, ում ընկերների մի մասին տարան ու բանտախցերը նետեցին, ով հազարավոր տանը նստող ու ոչինչ չանող քաղաքացիների շուրթերի հայհոյանքի մի մասնիկը դարձավ, ում ողջ մերձավոր շրջապատին բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակներով սկսեցին ճնշել, ով *ստիպված է տարուց ավելի քաղաքական պայքարի փաստացի առաջնորդ լինել*, ընդունել դժվարագույն որոշումներ, որոնց մի մասը ժողովուրդը չի հասկանալու, կամովին մտել է էդ բեռի տակ ու կամովին էդ ծանր բեռը տանում ա: Հլը մեկնումեկդ էդ վիճակում լիներ, տեսնեմ քանի րոպե կդիմանար էդ զրկանքներին:


 :Shok: 
Հիմա դուդուկի տակ նստեմ, լ՞ամ:
20 տարի հանգիստ ապրելուց հետո հիմա մեկ տարի տառապում է... :Sad: 

Իսկ հայհոյանքի մասնիկը... :LOL:  մեկդ մի լավ ստորագրություն ունի՝ կատվի և մկների փոխադարձ կարծիքների մասին: 
Ով կարծիքներից վախենում է, քաղաքականությամբ չի զբաղվում:

Չուկ, գուցե ՍՍ-ն էլ հիմա դժվարագույն որոշումներ ունի ընդունելու, որ ժողովուրդն այսօր չի հասկանում՞: 



> Իսկ Լևոնը իրա համար սկամեյկին նստած ծխում էր քաղաքի կենտրոնում:


Տնային ձեռբակալությունն ավելի ապահով բան ա, ԴՎ

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ քանի որ դու ԿԳԲ-ի մասին այդքան հստակ ` թվերով արտահայտաված ինֆո-ի ես տիրապետում, կարող է դու էլ ես նախկին ? Մենք մերոնցով ենք հանգիստ ասա? Ոչ մեկի չեմ ասի?


Բա որ մենք-մերոնցով ենք, դու ինչի չգիտես՞.
Այ-այ-այ.   :Tongue: 
Երևակայությունդ ու տեսական  վախերդ եթե քչացնես, ու ու մտավոր զումը անջատես, 
մաշտաբը տեղը կգա ու գազանդ կդառնա էն կատաղած հաչացող շնիկներից-chihuahua
 փորձիր :Shok:

----------


## Տատ

> Կարող ա և շատ վատ Ղեկավարություն ենք ունեցել, բայց եղել ա էս ու խնդիրը լուծել են … կարող ա՞ չեն լուծել… ես կատարելությունից չեմ խոսում այլ էն ամենամինիմումը որ էն ժամանակ համարվում էր առաջնային…


Լուծում կլիներ, եթե նա հենց իր օրոք ճանաչեր Ղարաբաղի ադմինիստրատիվ միացումը Հայաստանին : Դա իր անսպասելիությամբ նույնիսկ կանցներ՝ ժողովրդի ինքնորորշում հոդվածով: Բայց բոլորս վախենում էինք մեկին ջղայնացնել (ռուս, թուրք, ադրբեջանցի), ինքն էլ: Կարող է նա իր պատճառներն ուներ, որ ժողովուրդն այդպես էլ չի իմանա:
Մինիմում էր դեմոկրտատական ոչ կոմունիստական կառավարությունը: Նոր սահմանադրությունը: ՕՔ: Ազնիվ ընտրությունների ինստիտու՞տը ( վերջին ազնիվ ընտրությունը Հայաստանում 91 թվին էր և ԼՏՊ դրա հետ կապ չունի,  դեռ ՍՍՀՄ օրենսդրությունն էր գործում:
Մինիմում էր կաշառակերության վերացու՞մը: Ինչ որ չեմ հիշում ...թեկուզ ցուցադրական պռոցեսս:
Մինիմում էր պատերազմը, լավ...
Մինիմում էր արդյունաբերության վաճառքը՞ այդ նպատակով:

Իհարկե ամենակարող չէր ԼՏՊ, բայց իր սկսած, փչացրած ու չլուծվածը դրեց հաջորդների ուսերին ու հպարտ, նեղացած հեռացավ:

Չգիտեմ, հիմա էլ այդ նեղանալու պահն է եկել, թե դեռ մի քիչ է՞լ կտանջվի:

----------


## Kuk

> Տրիբուն ջան:
> Այ շատ հետաքրքիր եզրի ես մոտիկացել 
> ուևեմնա սրանք ոչ օրենք են նայում ոչ էլ հանցանք, նստացնելու համար չէ՞:
> Ուրեմն ինչի՞ Սաղին տարան կոխին բանտը, բացի Լևոնից: Չէ՞ որ պա իդեի հենց առաջինը իրան պատք ա անեին, որպես ամենավտանգավորը: Իսկ Լևոնը իրա համար սկամեյկին նստած ծխում էր քաղաքի կենտրոնում:


Լևոնի թևերն ոլորելը քեզ չի դզում հա՞, ուզում էիր մի երկու հատ էլ չափալախեին, մի երկու հատ էլ դուբինկով մեջքին, քացով պոչկեքին, նոր տանեի՞ն: Ապեր, Լևոնը նախագահ ա, ու էդ պահին ընտրված նախագահ, ու նենց նախագահ, որ ժողովուրդն ընտրել ա, ու եկել հարյուր հազարներով կողքը կանգնել ա, գիշերը տուն չի գնում սառույցի վրա ա քնում, որ իր քվեն ծառայի իր նպատակին: Հիմա դու ասում ես՝ խի՞ չտարան փակեն: Ասեմ մի տարբերակ, թե խի չփակեցին. որտև որ ծեծեին, տանեին փակեին, մենակ Ղարաբաղն ու ցեղասպանությունը տալով չէին պրծնի, կարող ա մի երկու հատ էլ Գյումրի տային, ու եթե հիմա Ղարաբաղ ու ցեղասպանություն տալով էլի պայքարելու են մնալ ու լափել, էդ դեպքում հաստատ չէին պայքարի, պետքա տային ու սսսսսի՜րուն հեռանային, է եթե հեռանալու էին, էլ ինչի տենց դաժան, հենա արդեն իսկ կհեռանային: Այսինքն՝ ստեղ էլ կա հաշվարկ, անել էնքան, որ հետագա գործողությունների համար տեղ լինի, իմաստ ունենա հետագայում գործելը, հնարավոր լինի: Մի խոսքով՝ պետք չի, ապեր, տենց բուռն ցանկություն արտահայտել, որ Լևոնին Օպեռայում տշեին էժան մենթերը. հաշվի առ, որ Լևոնը մի նախագահ ա, որի օրոք անկախացել ենք, երբ կար երկրաշարժ, այնուհետև պատերազմ, ու էդ պատերազմից հաղթած ենք դուրս եկել. ու արի թքած ունենանք հայլուրանման վայրահաչոցների ու բարբաջանքների վրա, թե մութ էր ու ցուրտ: Ու էդ փոքրիկները, որ տենց լավ պատվեր են կատարում, տենց լավ ստրկացել են ու պատրաստ են մարմնի ցանկացած մասով ցանկացած գործողություն կատարել, միայն թե մնան իրենց տիրոջ հավատարիմ ստրուկը, թող լինեին Լևոնի տեղը, տեսնեինք՝ քանի օրից կվերանար Հայաստան աշխարհն իր բոլոր հետաքրքրություններով՝ 100 դրամով տեսանելի Գառնիի տաճարից մինչև ամայի Հյուսիսային Պողոտա՝ հղպացած օլիգարխներն ու սոված ժողովուրդն էլ ներառյալ:

----------

Chuk (29.09.2009), murmushka (29.09.2009), Rammer (30.09.2009), Տրիբուն (30.09.2009)

----------


## ministr

> 88-ին ոտքի էր:
> Ես չասեցի, որ ժողովուրդը երբևէ ոտքի չի լինում: Ես ասացի ցավոք չի լինի (ապառնի, նկատի ունենալով ստեղծված իրավիճակը, ներկայիս քաղաքական վիճակը):
> 
> Փետրվարին էլ հա, կար կրիտիկական թիվ:
> *Տարբերակ 1.* Ճիշտ արվեց, որ գրոհ չեղավ, նախագահական ու մյուս բաները չգրավեցին (ես էս տեսակետի կրողն եմ)
> *Տարբերակ 2.* Սխալ արվեց, որ գրոհ չեղավ, նախագահական ու մյուս բաները չգրավեցին (ըստ ամենայնի այդ տեսակետի կրողն ես)
> 
> Հիմա ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում:
> Թքել ամեն ինչի վրա ու նստե՞լ տանը: Թե՞ շարունակել, ճիշտ ա շատ դժվար, բայց անհրաժեշտ պայքարը:
> ...


Ես ել եմ ուրախ, որ հարձակում չեղավ: Սցենարը ժողովրդի ճնշումն օգտագործելով պալատական հեղաշրջում անելն էր: Մաքսիմալ անցավ տարբերակը պետության համար: ՈՒ ամեն ինչ հենց դրան էլ գնում էր, երբ ՌՔ-ն ժամանեց Հայաստան ու խաղաթղթերը խառնեց: Դրանից հետո ծավալվող դեպքերը արդեն լրիվ սպասելի էին:

Նորմալ երկիր ունենալու համար իհարկե պայքարել է պետք: Բայց էդ պայքարն էլ ինքնանպատակ չպետք է լինի, այսինքն պայքար հանուն պայքարի...

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ինձ մի բան է հետաքրքիր, հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը էս պահին ինչ է անում կապված հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների հետ:
Եթե ՍՍ-ի հրաժարականն է պահանջում, ապա զբաղված է պարապ գործով... 
Լուրջ, շատ հետաքրքիր է և էս պահին կարևոր, եթե կարող եք համապատասխան լինկեր տվեք, տեղեկանամ:

----------

davidus (29.09.2009)

----------


## murmushka

> Եթե ՍՍ-ի հրաժարականն է պահանջում, ապա զբաղված է պարապ գործով...


ոչ պարապ գործը Նալբանդյանի հրաժարական պահանջելն էր՞՞՞՞
ՀԱԿ-ը ասեց ինչ է անում իր վերջին հանրահավաքում, ՀԱԿը մի քանի ամիս առաջ էր սկսել զգուշացնել ու ահազանգել, որ նման խնդիր կա, ՀԱկը մի քանի անգամ համագործակցության կոչ արեց..... կարող եմ երկար շարունակել 
համենայնդեպս հաստատ պարապ չի մնացել.........

----------

Chuk (29.09.2009), Kuk (29.09.2009), Մարկիզ (29.09.2009)

----------


## murmushka

> Նախկին արտգործնախարար, ՀԱԿ անդամ Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանը հայ-թուրքական խնդրի շուրջ քննարկումներն անիմաստ է համարում, որովհետեւ որոշումն արդեն կայացված է.
> 
> «Հայ-թուրքական քննարկումների իմիտացիան նպատակ ունի պատրանք ստեղծել, թե իբր կա համաժողովրդական քննարկում, իսկ քանի որ արձանագրությունները շատ ավելի սուր ընկալվեցին սփյուռքահայերի կողմից, Սերժ Սարգսյանը որոշեց համահայկական տուռնե իրականացնել' սփյուռքահայությանը համոզելու համար: Այս ամենն արվում է նրա համար, որ ցույց տրվի, թե կա համաժողովրդական քննարկման արդյունքում ձեւավորված տեսակետ, որն ի վերջո աջակցում է իշխանություններին»:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ ԱԳ նախարարը հայտարարվել է, որ որեւէ բան անհնար է փոխել այդ փաստաթղթերում, եւ արձանագրությունները ենթակա են ստորագրման. «Արդեն իսկ բոլոր երկրներում բացի Հայաստանից հայտնի է ստորագրման պահը, վայրը, մասնակիցները, բայց հայկական կողմը լռում է դրա մասին: Այնպես որ, լուրջ ընկալել այս քննարկումները իմաստ չունի»:
> 
> 
> 
> Արզումանյանի կարծիքով, Սերժ Սարգսյանը հայկական շահերի դեմ ուղղված քայլերի գնում է այն պատճառով, որ «Հայաստանի այսօրվա իշխանությունները չունեն ոչ ներքին, ոչ արտաքին լեգիտիմություն. Սերժ Սարգսյանը իշխանության է եկել բացահայտ կեղծիքների եւ մարտի 1-ի սպանդի միջոցով, եւ իր արտաքին լեգիտիմությունը ինչ-որ կերպ փոխհատուցելու համար գնում է այնպիսի քայլերի, որոնք հնարավորություն կտան ինչ-ինչ շրջանակների հետ շփումներ իրականացնել եւ ապահովել իր պաշտոնավարությունը: Իսկ արտաքին աշխարհը, օգտվելով նրանից, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի իշխանությունը շատ թույլ է, ճնշումներ բանեցնելով ստիպում է ընդունել այնպիսի որոշումներ, որոնք բխում են ճնշում բանեցնող կառույցի կամ պետության շահերից»:
> ...


ինչպես նաև 




> Հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրումը կասեցնելու համար  Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսն այս պահին ՀՅԴ-ի եւ «Ժառանգության» հետ համագործակցելը համարում է անիմաստ:
> 
> Անդրադառլնալով «Ժառանգության» վարչության նախագահ Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանի այսօրվա այն հայտարարությանը, թե  «Ժառանգությունը» ոչ միայն պատրաստ է համագործակցել ՀՅԴ-ի հետ, այլեւ հույս ունի, որ այդ համագործակցությանը կմիանա նաեւ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը' Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանը «Ա1+»-ին ասաց. «Ի՞նչ գործողություններ, ի՞նչ քայլեր  են պատրաստվում անել:  Թող անեն, կտեսնենք: Մինչ օրս նրանց  կատարած քայլերը' քայլեր չեն, քայլերի իմիտացիա են»:

----------

Chuk (29.09.2009), Kuk (29.09.2009), Տրիբուն (30.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> ոչ պարապ գործը Նալբանդյանի հրաժարական պահանջելն էր՞՞՞՞
> ՀԱԿ-ը ասեց ինչ է անում իր վերջին հանրահավաքում, ՀԱԿը մի քանի ամիս առաջ էր սկսել զգուշացնել ու ահազանգել, որ նման խնդիր կա, ՀԱկը մի քանի անգամ համագործակցության կոչ արեց..... կարող եմ երկար շարունակել 
> համենայնդեպս հաստատ պարապ չի մնացել.........


Արմիշ ջան, ճիշտ ես ասում՝ էն ժամանակ ՀԱԿ-ը զգուշացրել ա, բայց, ասենք՝ դաշնակները նոր են սկսել գործել, դե՝ իբր գործել, քանի որ, եթե էն ժամանակ սկսեին, պետքա պահանջեին նախ՝ էձիկի շոֆեռի ընկերոջ հրաժարականը շոֆեռի հետ ընկերություն անելուց, հետո անցնեին շոֆեռի հրաժարականին, հիմա նոր հասնեին էձիկի հրաժարականին, վատ չէր լինի, բայց. ավելորդ ռեսուրս էր օգտագործվելու՝ դե էդ լահմաջոկանան դիետան ավելի վաղ պետք է սկսեին, հարմար ծանոթ էլ չկար, որ էժան լահմաջո տար, համ էլ, դե արի էդքան մարդ ճարի, որ երկու օրը մեկ փոխվելով նստեին էդ լահմաջոական դիետայի վրա, ու հլը հարց ա, էդ դիետան կդիմանա՞ր, թե՞ գրիժա կստանար: Մի խոսքով՝ թանկ էր նստելու, Արմին ջան, մարդիկ էժան տարբերակն են ընտրել, ու իմ կարծիքով՝ ճիշտ են արել, որ միանգամից էձիկի հրաժարականն են պահանջել. էձիկը որ դուրս գա, էլ շոֆեռ չի պահի, շոֆեռի ընկերն էլ արդեն նախկին շոֆեռ դարձածի հետ ընկերություն չի անի, դե արդեն էձիկ նախարարի շոֆեռը չի, էլ ո՞ւմ ա պետք:

----------


## ministr

Թուրքիայի հետ սահմանների բացման ու հարաբերությունների հաստատման մասին սկզբից խոսում էր ԼՏՊ-ն, ինչի համար էլ որավկվեց որպես թուրքերի հետ քիրվայություն անող և այլն: ՀԺ-ում տպագրվում էին հոդվածներ, թե ինչ լուրջ օգուտներից ենք զրկվում էդ փակ սահմանի պատճառով և այլն: Հիմա ամեն ինչ գլխիվայր շուռա եկել: Ըստ էության ՍՍ-ն արեց այն ինչի մասին խոսում էր ԼՏՊ-ն, հիմա ինչնա բողոքելու պատճառը?

----------


## Kuk

> Թուրքիայի հետ սահմանների բացման ու հարաբերությունների հաստատման մասին սկզբից խոսում էր ԼՏՊ-ն, ինչի համար էլ որավկվեց որպես թուրքերի հետ քիրվայություն անող և այլն: ՀԺ-ում տպագրվում էին հոդվածներ, թե ինչ լուրջ օգուտներից ենք զրկվում էդ փակ սահմանի պատճառով և այլն: Հիմա ամեն ինչ գլխիվայր շուռա եկել: Ըստ էության ՍՍ-ն արեց այն ինչի մասին խոսում էր ԼՏՊ-ն, հիմա ինչնա բողոքելու պատճառը?


Էլի նույն ջարդուխուրդ եղած տաշտակի մասին, որն այնքա՜ն հաճախ է իր մասին հիշեցնել տալիս: Եղբայր, լեգիտիմ նախագահի բացելն ու ինքնակոչի բացելը տարբեր բաներ են, էդ մասին, դրա թերությունների, վտանգների, բացասական կողմերի մասին բազմիցս ասվել ա, չեք հոգնո՞ւմ նույն թեման անընդհատ կառուսելի վերածելուց:

----------


## ministr

Ճիշտն ասած չէի հիշում, որ էս հարցը մյուս թեմաներում քննարկված լինի: Բայց երևի էս հարցը պետք ա քննարկել հայ թուրքական հարաբերությունների թեմայում:

----------


## murmushka

> Ըստ էության ՍՍ-ն արեց այն ինչի մասին խոսում էր ԼՏՊ-ն, հիմա ինչնա բողոքելու պատճառը?


կարծում եմ մենք հիմա պայքարում ենք, ոչ թե, որ սահմանները հանկարծ չբացվեն, այլ ինչ գնով են այդ սահմանները բացվելու, իսկ ընտրված նախագահը նման պայմանների չէր գնա, չէին կարողանա ստիպել, ինչն անում են հիմա, երբ նախագահը լեգիտիմության խնդիր ունի, երբ անցյալում հոկտեմբերի 27 կա, ներկայում Մարտի 1......

----------

Chuk (29.09.2009), Kuk (29.09.2009), Norton (30.09.2009), Հայկօ (30.09.2009), Տրիբուն (30.09.2009)

----------


## ministr

Կարծում եմ Նախագահին լեգիտիմության պակասի պատճառով չէ որ ստիպում են, այլ տարածաշրջանային շահերի համընկնման պատճառով: Իսկ մենք սովորաբար խաղում ենք հակասությունների վրա:

----------


## murmushka

> Կարծում եմ Նախագահին լեգիտիմության պակասի պատճառով չէ որ ստիպում են, այլ տարածաշրջանային շահերի համընկնման պատճառով: Իսկ մենք սովորաբար խաղում ենք հակասությունների վրա:


իմ կարծելն ու քո կարծելը միմյանց չեն հակասում, ուղղակի երբ նախագահը ընտրված է, իր պետության ներսում իր իսկ ժողովդրից չի վախենում, գիշերը չի կրակում փողոցներում  մարդկանց վրա, նրա վրա ճնշում գործադրելը մի փոքր բարդ խնդիր է, կարծում եմ այստեղ գոնե համակարծիք կլինենք

----------

Chuk (29.09.2009), Kuk (29.09.2009), Mephistopheles (29.09.2009), Norton (30.09.2009), Տրիբուն (30.09.2009)

----------


## ministr

Համաձայն եմ անխոս: Նախագահն ուժեղ է իր մեջքի ետևում ունենալով ժողովրդով, հակառակ դեպքում դառնում է բռնակալ (այլընտրանք չի մնում ուղղակի):  Բայց դա այլ խոսակցություն է: Ամեն դեպքում ԼՏՊ-ի ծրագիրը Թուրքիայի հետ զարգացնել հարաբերություններ առանց ցեղասպանությանը կպնելու շատ մութ և անորոշ է համենայն դեպս ինձ համար: Եթե տեղյակ եք կկիսվեք?

----------


## Chuk

> Ոչ, դա չէր իմ տրամաբանությունը: Բարիքներից օգտվեց, երկրից դուրս չարեցին, մի պալատ էլ կարողացավ սարքել: Այն ժամանակ նա առաջին քաղաքակն գործիչն էր ( չեմ նշում բիզնեսի մագնատներին), որ իրեն թույլ տվեց այդպիսի թափով շինարարություն, լքելով աղքատ, պատերազմից, բլոկադայից քանդուքարափ եղած երկրի նախագահական աթոռը: 
> Պատի՞ժ՝ ես հետը չեմ ապրել, բայց կասկածում եմ, որ տաք ջուր կամ լույս չուներ:Եվ իր անձեռնմխելիությունը չկորցրեց: 
> Իսկ հիմա ավելի ռեալ:
> Հիմա դուդուկի տակ նստեմ, լ՞ամ:
> 20 տարի հանգիստ ապրելուց հետո հիմա մեկ տարի տառապում է...


Տատ, դեմք ես դու  :Jpit: 
Ի դեպ կառուցված պալատը ո՞րն ա, է՞ն տունը, որտեղ ապրում ա, ու որն ինքը չի կառուցել, այլ շատ հին տուն ա (ի դեպ շատ լավը ու շատ լավ տեղում) ու որը որպես նախագահ ստացել ա պետության կողմից:
Իսկ դու մի քիչ մտածի, թե ոնց եղավ, որ թալանածը չհավաքեց ու չգնաց Ֆրանսիայում Շիրակի կողմից իրեն նվիրվող առանձնատանը մեկուսացած ու հանգիստ ապրելու: Ի դեպ հույս չունեմ, որ կուզես էս հարցի մասին մտածել  :Wink: 
Ես կասկածում եմ, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կյանքը դրախտային ա եղել կամ դրախտային ա: Ու եթե դու էդպես ես կարծում, ուրեմն կժպտամ ու կլռեմ  :Smile:  մտածիր ինչպես սիրտդ կուզի:





> Իսկ հայհոյանքի մասնիկը... մեկդ մի լավ ստորագրություն ունի՝ կատվի և մկների փոխադարձ կարծիքների մասին: 
> Ով կարծիքներից վախենում է, քաղաքականությամբ չի զբաղվում:
> 
> Չուկ, գուցե ՍՍ-ն էլ հիմա դժվարագույն որոշումներ ունի ընդունելու, որ ժողովուրդն այսօր չի հասկանում՞: 
> Տնային ձեռբակալությունն ավելի ապահով բան ա, ԴՎ


Իհարկե, դրա համար էլ Տեր-Պետրոսյանն առանց վախի քաղաքականության մեջ ա, դրա համար էլ իր սովորության համաձայն պոպուլիստական որոշումներ չի կայացնում, որոնք կարող էր անել ու հրճվալից ոչխարային մտածողություն ունեցող մի բազմություն «ուռա, ուռա, ուռա» կասեր  :Smile:  Ի դեպ կարող է էդպես անել, էդպես անելը խաղ ու պար է  :Wink: 
Ասենք գնար հիմա Աժի դիմացի մայթին նստեր ու նստացույց հայտարեր: Հոգ չէ, որ դա օգուտ չէր բերելու, բայց էնպես կգոհանար ժողովուրդը  :Jpit: 

Հա, Տատ ջան, իհարկե Սերժն էլ է էդ իմաստով ծանր վիճակում: Ո՞վ քեզ հակառակն ասեց: Ուղղակի երբ որ ես Սերժին քննարկում եմ, չեմ ասում. «ինքը մատին բռիլյանտից մատանի ունի, դրա համար ինքը տականք ա», այլ քննարկում իրա քաղաքական քայլերը: Քննադատությունը էն չի, ինչը անում եք դուք այս թեմայում ու այլուր. ձեր արածը մեր բակի տատիներն էլ անում՝ տաղավարում  :Smile: 
Իհարկե իրավունք ունեք: Ուղղակի ես էլ իրավունք ունեմ էդ մասին բարձրաձայնելու:




> Թուրքիայի հետ սահմանների բացման ու հարաբերությունների հաստատման մասին սկզբից խոսում էր ԼՏՊ-ն, ինչի համար էլ որավկվեց որպես թուրքերի հետ քիրվայություն անող և այլն: ՀԺ-ում տպագրվում էին հոդվածներ, թե ինչ լուրջ օգուտներից ենք զրկվում էդ փակ սահմանի պատճառով և այլն: Հիմա ամեն ինչ գլխիվայր շուռա եկել: Ըստ էության ՍՍ-ն արեց այն ինչի մասին խոսում էր ԼՏՊ-ն, հիմա ինչնա բողոքելու պատճառը?


Միլիոն անգամ է ասվել, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ու Սերժ Սարգսյանի արածը նույնը չէ:
Միլիոն անգամ է ասվել, որ ՀԱԿ-ը կողմնակից է հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացմանը: 

Իսկ հիմա հարց. արդյո՞ք երբևէ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի առաջարկած տարբերակում ասենք հայ-թուրքական պատմբանների հանձնաժողովի հարց ա դրվել, կամ որպես նախապայման Ղարաբաղի հարցն ա քննարվել: Չի եղել, չէ՞: Հետևաբար մեղ ասած սուտ ա չէ, որ Սարգսյանը Տեր-Պետրոսյանի արածն ա անում:

----------


## Kuk

> Համաձայն եմ անխոս: Նախագահն ուժեղ է իր մեջքի ետևում ունենալով ժողովրդով, հակառակ դեպքում դառնում է բռնակալ (այլընտրանք չի մնում ուղղակի):  Բայց դա այլ խոսակցություն է: Ամեն դեպքում ԼՏՊ-ի ծրագիրը Թուրքիայի հետ զարգացնել հարաբերություններ առանց ցեղասպանությանը կպնելու շատ մութ և անորոշ է համենայն դեպս ինձ համար: Եթե տեղյակ եք կկիսվեք?


Նայի, նախարար ջան, եթե մի բան մտնցնում են քաղաքական օրակարգ ու դարձնում լծակ արտաքին քաղաքականության մեջ օգտագործելու այլ պետությունների դեմ, դա դառնում է սակարկելի: Դա արեց քոչը 98-ին, կարծեմ, ու տասը տարի Ղարաբաղի հարցով ոչ մի բան չարեց, Թուրքիայի սահմանի հետ կապված ոչ մի բան չարեց, տասը տարին անցավ, Հայաստանն իր եղած-չեղածով պաս տվեց սերյոժային, որն էլ սկսեց էս սև գործը, այսինքն՝ կեղտը քոչի տակ ա, սերյոժան էլ էդ կեղտը մաքրելու փոխարեն, պպզել ինքն ա կեղտոտում վրեն: Լևոնը չի ասել սահմանը բացելուց ցեղասպանությունը դեմ տանք, իրանք էլ պատմական հանձնաժողովը դեմ տան, մենք էլ փակուղու մեջ հայտնվելով՝ համաձայնենք գլուխներս կախ:

----------


## ministr

Կուկ ջան, ես երբեք չեմ լսել, թե ԼՏՊ-ն ինչպես կհասներ հարաբերությունների հաստատմանը... 
Ռեալ նայենք... թուրքերը մինչև ցեղասպանության հարցում ֆորա չստանան կես քայլ էլ չեն անի, ով ուզումա պարտադրի, իրենք էդքան ամրության պաշար ունեն: Ուրեմն թուրքերի հետ ԼՏՊ-ն ինչի շուրջ պետք է զրուցի, ինչ առաջարկի...? Պարզ չի: Չուկ, այս գրառումը նաև պատասխան է քո գրառմանը: ԼՏՊ-ի ծրագիրը երբեք չի հրապարակվել, համենայն դեպս ես ինչքան ման եմ եկել չեմ գտել էդ հարցի պատասխանը: Սահմանը բացել, բաըց ոչ այնպես, ինչպես ՍՍ-ը: Շատ լավ, ԻՍԿ ԻՆՉՊԵՍ?

----------


## Chuk

> Կուկ ջան, ես երբեք չեմ լսել, թե ԼՏՊ-ն ինչպես կհասներ հարաբերությունների հաստատմանը... 
> Ռեալ նայենք... թուրքերը մինչև ցեղասպանության հարցում ֆորա չստանան կես քայլ էլ չեն անի, ով ուզումա պարտադրի, իրենք էդքան ամրության պաշար ունեն: Ուրեմն թուրքերի հետ ԼՏՊ-ն ինչի շուրջ պետք է զրուցի, ինչ առաջարկի...? Պարզ չի: Չուկ, այս գրառումը նաև պատասխան է քո գրառմանը: ԼՏՊ-ի ծրագիրը երբեք չի հրապարակվել, համենայն դեպս ես ինչքան ման եմ եկել չեմ գտել էդ հարցի պատասխանը: Սահմանը բացել, բաըց ոչ այնպես, ինչպես ՍՍ-ը: Շատ լավ, ԻՍԿ ԻՆՉՊԵՍ?


Եթե բաղադրատոմս ես ուզում, ապա դա չեմ կարող ներկայացնել:
Ամեն դեպքում Տեր-Պետրոսյանը սահմանի բացման չէր գնա էս երկու հարցերի գնով: Չէր լինի, սահման չէր բացվի:
Բայց ես վստահ եմ, որ հետևողական կտարվեր Ղարաբաղյան հարցի հանգուցալուծման հարցը, հնարավոր լավագույն տարբերակով կլուծվեր, հետևաբար էս մի հարցը սահմանը բացելուց արդեն որպես նախապայման չէր գործի:

Երկրորդ, Հայաստանը կհրաժարվեր որպես պետություն ցեղասպանության հարցը հետապնդելուց, սա կդրվեր հիմնականում Սփյուռքյան կառույցների վրա ու սահմանի բացման ժամանակ երբ կփորձվեր սա որպես նախապայման դնել, կասվեր «կներես, բայց մենք էդ հարցով չենք զբաղվում»:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ մի բան է հետաքրքիր, հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը էս պահին ինչ է անում կապված հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների հետ:
> Եթե ՍՍ-ի հրաժարականն է պահանջում, ապա զբաղված է պարապ գործով... 
> Լուրջ, շատ հետաքրքիր է և էս պահին կարևոր, եթե կարող եք համապատասխան լինկեր տվեք, տեղեկանամ:


Տուրո սպանեցիր, հեսա լինքը նայի: Ազգային ինքնագիտակցություն ա բարձրացնում: Դժվար ա հասկանալը? Մի քիչ ա Յարխուշտայից տարբերվում:

----------


## Lion

> Երկրորդ, Հայաստանը կհրաժարվեր որպես պետություն ցեղասպանության հարցը հետապնդելուց,


Կարծիքի կարգով - ես դա համարում եմ լուրջ սխալ...

----------

Բիձա (30.09.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> ոչ պարապ գործը Նալբանդյանի հրաժարական պահանջելն էր՞՞՞՞
> ՀԱԿ-ը ասեց ինչ է անում իր վերջին հանրահավաքում, ՀԱԿը մի քանի ամիս առաջ էր սկսել զգուշացնել ու ահազանգել, որ նման խնդիր կա, ՀԱկը մի քանի անգամ համագործակցության կոչ արեց..... կարող եմ երկար շարունակել 
> համենայնդեպս հաստատ պարապ չի մնացել.........


Հարգելիներս, հարցս սխալ հասկացաք… ՍՍ-ի հրաժարական տալը պարապ գործ է, որովհետև հեսա տարուց ավել ա էդ եք անում... բան ա դուրս եկել՞, ո՛չ…
ՀԱԿը ասաց, ՀԱԿ-ը ասել էր,… ՀԱԿ-ը առաջարկել էր… հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը բացի ասելուց, ինչ ա անու՞մ, ՍՍ-ի հրաժարականն է պահանջում, մինչև ե՞րբ, մինչև մյուս նախագահակա՞ն...
Մինչ ամսի 14 մի բան պիտի կատարվի, ՀԱԿ-ը ինչ է անում հիմա դրա շու՞րջ…
Իսկ քո ներքևում տեղադրածը տարակուսանք է արտահայտում…Մեջբերեմ...



> «Հայ-թուրքական քննարկումների իմիտացիան նպատակ ունի պատրանք ստեղծել, թե իբր կա համաժողովրդական քննարկում, իսկ քանի որ արձանագրությունները շատ ավելի սուր ընկալվեցին սփյուռքահայերի կողմից, Սերժ Սարգսյանը որոշեց համահայկական տուռնե իրականացնել' սփյուռքահայությանը համոզելու համար: Այս ամենն արվում է նրա համար, որ ցույց տրվի, թե կա համաժողովրդական քննարկման արդյունքում ձեւավորված տեսակետ, որն ի վերջո աջակցում է իշխանություններին"


Էս մտքի հետ ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ…



> Արզումանյանի կարծիքով, Սերժ Սարգսյանը հայկական շահերի դեմ ուղղված քայլերի գնում է այն պատճառով, որ «Հայաստանի այսօրվա իշխանությունները չունեն ոչ ներքին, ոչ արտաքին լեգիտիմություն. Սերժ Սարգսյանը իշխանության է եկել բացահայտ կեղծիքների եւ մարտի 1-ի սպանդի միջոցով, եւ իր արտաքին լեգիտիմությունը ինչ-որ կերպ փոխհատուցելու համար գնում է այնպիսի քայլերի, որոնք հնարավորություն կտան ինչ-ինչ շրջանակների հետ շփումներ իրականացնել եւ ապահովել իր պաշտոնավարությունը: Իսկ արտաքին աշխարհը, օգտվելով նրանից, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի իշխանությունը շատ թույլ է, ճնշումներ բանեցնելով ստիպում է ընդունել այնպիսի որոշումներ, որոնք բխում են ճնշում բանեցնող կառույցի կամ պետության շահերից»


Մի քիչ պրիմիտիվ է... Իրականում ամեն ինչ ավելի բարդ է... այս զարգացումները ծրագրված են և դրանց վրա մարդիկ աշխատում էին վաղուց…



> Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանը հիշեցրեց, որ հայոց անկախ պետականության ողջ ընթացքում նախորդ որեւէ իշխանություն չի համաձայնվել իրար կապել հայ-թուրքական եւ ԼՂՀ կարգավորման


Հիմիկվանն էլ է կարծես փորձում դա ասել... 




> Ապա մեջբերեց Թուրքիայի եւ Ադրբեջանի բարձրագույն իշխանությունների արած հայտարարությունները, համաձայն որոնց սահմանի բացումը եւ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների բարելավումը հնարավոր է միայն այն դեպքում, եթե շատ արագ ՀՀ -ն գնա խնդրի հանգուցալուծման, «իսկ արագ հանգուցալուծումը չի կարող բխել ոչ Հայաստանի, ոչ Ղարաբաղի շահերից»:


ԼՏՊ-ն իր քարոզարշավի սկզբերից ևս առաջարկում էր արագ հանգուցալուծումներ և սահմանի բացումներ... իր առաջարկածը ուրիշ արագ հանգուցալուծում է՞ր... չեմ սիրում, որ երկստանդարտ են խոսում... էհ կեղտոտ քաղաքականությու՜ն...



> Հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրումը կասեցնելու համար Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսն այս պահին ՀՅԴ-ի եւ «Ժառանգության» հետ համագործակցելը համարում է անիմաստ:
> 
> Անդրադառլնալով «Ժառանգության» վարչության նախագահ Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանի այսօրվա այն հայտարարությանը, թե «Ժառանգությունը» ոչ միայն պատրաստ է համագործակցել ՀՅԴ-ի հետ, այլեւ հույս ունի, որ այդ համագործակցությանը կմիանա նաեւ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը' Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանը «Ա1+»-ին ասաց. «Ի՞նչ գործողություններ, ի՞նչ քայլեր են պատրաստվում անել: Թող անեն, կտեսնենք: Մինչ օրս նրանց կատարած քայլերը' քայլեր չեն, քայլերի իմիտացիա են»:


Հիմա մի հարց... ՀԱԿը համախմբման կոչ է արել... բայց կողքից անիմաստ է համարում ՀՅԴ-ի, ժառանգության, ու մնացած այլ քաղաքական "դիակների" հետ համագործակցումը, ամոթ չլինի հարցնելը,* էդ ում է ՀԱԿ-ը համագործակցության կոչ արել՞ Մաթոսի՞ն*
Հարցս կրկնում եմ, ինչ է այս պահին անում ՀԱԿ-ը հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների հետ կապված… Վերին հոդվածը կարծես արդեն համակերպան կոչ է անում, թե մեկ ա ստորագրելու են...
ՃՒՇՏ եմ հասկանու՞մ, ՀԱԿ-ն արդեն համոզված է դրանու՞մ…

----------


## Elmo

> Հարգելիներս, հարցս սխալ հասկացաք… ՍՍ-ի հրաժարական տալը պարապ գործ է


Նալբանդյանի հրաժարական պահանջելն էլ անիմաստ գործ է:
Դրանից բան չի փոխվի:
Նալբանդյանին կհանեն, տեղը Ֆալբանդյանին կդնեն ու ասեն «այ սենց արա»:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Նալբանդյանի հրաժարական պահանջելն էլ անիմաստ գործ է:
> Դրանից բան չի փոխվի:
> Նալբանդյանին կհանեն, տեղը Ֆալբանդյանին կդնեն ու ասեն «այ սենց արա»:


Էլմո ջան, սա ՀԱԿ-ին վերաբերվող թեման է, ինձ ՀԱԿ-ի գործն է հետաքրքրում…

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո ջան, սա ՀԱԿ-ին վերաբերվող թեման է, ինձ ՀԱԿ-ի գործն է հետաքրքրում…


Հա բա ես ումի՞ց եմ խոսում:
Մարդիկ պայքարում են ինչ-որ բանի համար, որտեղ հաղթելու հավանականությունը խելքին մոտիկ սահմաններում ա: Պայքարում են նաև այն դեպքում, երբ վերջնկան նպատակը ինչ-որ օգուտ կտա:
ՀԱԿ-ը սերժի հրաժարականը պահանջել է միշտ: ԻՆչ եղավ դրանից, մենք բոլորս գիտենք, ու ոչ մեկի համար գախտնիք չի, որը հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը կրկնակի թույլ է քան այն ժամանակ, երբ չկարողացավ Սերժին գահընկեց անել:
Իսկ Էդվարդ նալբանդյանի հրաժարականը ՀԱԿ-ը չի պահանջի, որովհետև դա անիմաստ պահանջ է: Այն օգուտ չի տա:
Հիմա ի՞նչ ես սպասում, որ ՀԱԿ-ը անի: Բաց ճակատով ամուր պատին հարվածի՞, թե՞ մի 30 հոգի էլ ինքը ուղարկի Հանրապետության Հրապարակ, անիմաստ բանի համար հացադուլ անելու ու մրսելու:

----------


## Elmo

Հա, ի միջայլոց հասարակության ճնշող մեծամասնությունը թքած ունի էդ արձանագրությունների ու բաց կամ փակ սահմանների վրա:
Ամեն օր հրապարակով եմ գալիս գործի:
Մարդիկ տեսնում են նստացույցն ու հացադուլը ու համարյա միշտ սենց դիալոգի եմ ունկնդիր լինում:
- էս լևոնականներն ե՞ն
- հա, սրանք էլ զզվցրին
- չէ, լևոնականները չեն, ուրիշ են
- ի՞նչ են ուզում որ
- թոշակների վրով են բողոքում
- չէ, թոշակների վրով չի, էս թուրքիայի հետ սահմանների բացման համար են բողոքում
- հա բայց ի՞նչ են ուզում
- հողերն են ուզում

Ես էս խոսակցությունը փունջ եմ արել ամեն օր լսած տարբեր ռեպլիկաներից: Այ խնդիրըստեղ ա: Ոչ մեկին պետքը չի ինչ կկատարվի: «Միայն կաղին ունենամ, ուտեմ խմեմ գիրանամ» պահերն ա:

----------

Kuk (30.09.2009), Mephistopheles (30.09.2009), Norton (30.09.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հիմա մի հարց... ՀԱԿը համախմբման կոչ է արել... բայց կողքից անիմաստ է համարում ՀՅԴ-ի, ժառանգության, ու մնացած այլ քաղաքական "դիակների" հետ համագործակցումը, ամոթ չլինի հարցնելը, էդ ում է ՀԱԿ-ը համագործակցության կոչ արել՞ Մաթոսի՞ն
> Հարցս կրկնում եմ, ինչ է այս պահին անում ՀԱԿ-ը հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների հետ կապված… Վերին հոդվածը կարծես արդեն համակերպան կոչ է անում, թե մեկ ա ստորագրելու են...
> ՃՒՇՏ եմ հասկանու՞մ, ՀԱԿ-ն արդեն համոզված է դրանու՞մ…


Ապեր, ենթադրանք, հա, համակերպվել են: Լրիվ Ճիշտ ես հասկանում: Հիմա մնաց սպասենք մի 15 օր: Եթե ստորագրվեց, մեղդարենք ՀԱԿ-ին, որ չմիացավ դաշնակներին, ու չպահանջեց Էձիկի հրաժարականը, ու չկանխեց: Եթե չստորագրվեց, ուրեմն գովենք դաշնակներին, ու ասենք, հալալա, քսան հոգով հացադուլ արեցին, ու կանխեցին ստորագրումը, ու ամոթ ՀԱԿ-ին որ չմիացավ դաշնակներին ու իրա լուման չունեցավ էտ կանխման գործընթացում: Համաձայն ես ?? 

Այսինք, ոնց ֆռանք ՀԱԿ-ն ա մեղավոր: Լավ ա??

----------

Kuk (30.09.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Միայն կաղին ունենամ, ուտեմ խմեմ գիրանամ» պահերն ա:


Դե դրա համար էլ կաղին ուտում չաղանում են, մինչև մեկն էլ գալիս մորթումա

----------

Բիձա (30.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Իսկ դու մի քիչ մտածի, թե ոնց եղավ, որ թալանածը չհավաքեց ու չգնաց Ֆրանսիայում Շիրակի կողմից իրեն նվիրվող առանձնատանը մեկուսացած ու հանգիստ ապրելու: Ի դեպ հույս չունեմ, որ կուզես էս հարցի մասին մտածել


Քո խաթեր համար: Ֆրանսիայում նա ոչ ոք է, և այդպես բարգավաճ ոչ ոք էլ կմնար: Հայաստանում նա Առաջին  Նախագահ է, իշխանության համը տեսած մարդու համար դա ավելի շոյող է, մանավանդ, եթե չեն վռնդում: Մայրս միշտ մի ասացվածք էր ասում ինձ, երբ բողոքում էի իմ ապրելավայրի փոքրությունից ու աննշանակությունից: Лучше быть первым на деревне, чем последним в городе.



> պոպուլիստական որոշումներ չի կայացնում, որոնք կարող էր անել ու հրճվալից ոչխարային մտածողություն ունեցող մի բազմություն «ուռա, ուռա, ուռա» կասեր


 :Think:  չի անու՞մ



> Ուղղակի երբ որ ես Սերժին քննարկում եմ, չեմ ասում. «ինքը մատին բռիլյանտից մատանի ունի, դրա համար ինքը տականք ա», այլ քննարկում իրա քաղաքական քայլերը:


 Զարմանում եմ, Չուկ, հենց դա էլ դուք անում եք, ավելի շուտ՝ երկուսն էլ: Համ մատանին, համ՝ քայլերը: Եվ դա ճիշտ է, երբ նայում ես գործ անող ձեռքին, մատանին էլ է շատ բան ասում:
Իսկ ԼՏՊ դուրս է գալիս իրոք անձեռնմխելի է: Նրան նայելիս հատուկ օպտիկական դեֆեկտով ակնոց է պետք:

----------

Բիձա (30.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Դե դրա համար էլ կաղին ուտում չաղանում են, մինչև մեկն էլ գալիս մորթումա


Ի միջի այլոց, բոլոր ժողովուրդները կաղին ուտելու մասին մտածում են առաջին հերթին:
Եվ եթե հիմա ՍՍ ամբողջ 3 միլլիոնը դեմ չի կանգնում, որովհետև իրոք ավելի շատ մարդիկ են կաղին ուտում (ես կաղին ուտողների մասին եմ, ոչ թէ՝ կրեմով տորթ):
Եվ ԼՏՊ-ից էլ առաջին հերթին դա է սպասվելու (և սպասվել էր)՝ լիքը կաղնու ծառեր տնկել: Նա բոլոր ծառերը կտրեց, ասելով՝ մեզ հրանոթների հարթակ է պետք: Բայց քաղաքական գործիչը մի երկու քայլ առաջ չպետք է տեսնի՞, մի երկու կաղին ցանելու համար պահի:
Ինձ մի օրինակ կտա՞ք, ի՞նչ բարելավում արեց նա մեր տնտեսության համար: Միայն պետականը ծախեց, մասնավոր սեկտորը ստեղծեց և անչափ ուժ տվեց դրանց, ոտով ձեռով կապվելով նոր օլիգարխների հետ: 

Ախ, անցել է, հին տաշտակ...բայց ես չեմ ուզում հին տաշտակ՝ նախագահ: Ես չեմ կարծում, որ նա հիմա երկու քայլ առաջ է տեսնում, այլ ոչ զբաղվում իր ֆիքս-իդեայի իրականացմամբ՝ ՍՍ հանել:

----------

keyboard (30.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Ի միջի այլոց, բոլոր ժողովուրդները կաղին ուտելու մասին մտածում են առաջին հերթին:
> Եվ եթե հիմա ՍՍ ամբողջ 3 միլլիոնը դեմ չի կանգնում, որովհետև իրոք ավելի շատ մարդիկ են կաղին ուտում (ես կաղին ուտողների մասին եմ, ոչ թէ՝ կրեմով տորթ):
> Եվ ԼՏՊ-ից էլ առաջին հերթին դա է սպասվելու (և սպասվել էր)՝ լիքը կաղնու ծառեր տնկել: Նա բոլոր ծառերը կտրեց, ասելով՝ մեզ հրանոթների հարթակ է պետք: Բայց քաղաքական գործիչը մի երկու քայլ առաջ չպետք է տեսնի՞, մի երկու կաղին ցանելու համար պահի:
> Ինձ մի օրինակ կտա՞ք, ի՞նչ բարելավում արեց նա մեր տնտեսության համար: Միայն պետականը ծախեց, մասնավոր սեկտորը ստեղծեց և անչափ ուժ տվեց դրանց, ոտով ձեռով կապվելով նոր օլիգարխների հետ: 
> 
> Ախ, անցել է, հին տաշտակ...բայց ես չեմ ուզում հին տաշտակ՝ նախագահ: Ես չեմ կարծում, որ նա հիմա երկու քայլ առաջ է տեսնում, այլ ոչ զբաղվում իր ֆիքս-իդեայի իրականացմամբ՝ ՍՍ հանել:


Երբ որ Լևոնը նախագահ էր, Ղարաբաղն ազատագրվեց, հիմա սերժն ա նախագահ, Ղարաբաղը հանձնում ենք: Երբ որ Լևոնը նախագահ էր, ցեղասպանության հարցը չէր սակարկվում, կասկածի տակ չէր դնում, չէր ուրացվում, հիմա սերժը նախագահ ա, ցեղասպանությունը կասկածի տակ ա, ուրացվում ա. էս էլ քեզ հին ու նոր տաշտակներ:
Տատ, դու չես ուզում հին տաշտակ, նկատի ունես Լևոնին, ես ուզում եմ, նկատի ունեմ Լևոնին: Եթե Լևոնը գա իշխանության դրա բացասական ու դրական կողմերը ես եմ իմ մաշկի վրա զգալու, դու չես զգալու, որտև դու տարին կամ մի քանի տարին մեկ տուրիստի կարգավիճակով գալիս ստեղ ժամանակ ես անցկացնում ու գնում ես, իսկ ես ստեղ ապրում եմ: Տարբերությունն ակնհայտ ա չէ՞: Քեզ դուր ա գալիս, որ քեզ համար որպես հանգստի վայր ծառայող պետության ներսում լինի լիքը կազինո, լիքը կլուբներ, մի խոսքով՝ սիրուն շենքեր, օբյեկտներ և այլն, իսկ ես ուզում եմ, որ օրենք լինի, որ օրինական, լեգիտիմ իշխանություն լինի: Քո համար Հայաստանը հանգստի վայր ա՝ օբյեկտ, իսկ իմ համար Հայրենիք ա: Լավ կլինի, եթե դու իմ հայրենիքը չփորձես վերածել քեզ համար զվարճանքի վայրի:

----------


## Տատ

> Քո համար Հայաստանը հանգստի վայր ա՝ օբյեկտ, իսկ իմ համար Հայրենիք ա: Լավ կլինի, եթե դու իմ հայրենիքը չփորձես վերածել քեզ համար զվարճանքի վայրի:


Հանգստացիր, իմ զվարճանալուն չի խանգարի նույնիսկ ԼՏՊ նախագահը: Եվ գալուս հաճախականությունը կապված չէ նախագահի որակից:  :Smile:  

Կուկ, ես տնտեսակա բարելավումներն էի ուզում լսել, այն որոնցից կարողանար օգտվել իմ երևանյան ընտանիքը: 20 տարի առաջ և հիմա: Դրանց տարբերությունը պարզ չի:



> Երբ որ Լևոնը նախագահ էր, ցեղասպանության հարցը չէր սակարկվում, կասկածի տակ չէր դնում, չէր ուրացվում


Ինչու՞ ես անձնավորում :Smile: : Ժամանակն այդպիսին էր, Լևոնը դեռ չէր ընկել այդ հարցի ծուղակի մեջ և ստիպված չէր միջազգային որոշակի դիրք ընդունել: Ոչ ոք չի կարող ասել, ինչպես նա կլուծեր այդ փակուղին՝ մնալով(կամ դառնալով) նախագահ: 
Նույնն էլ պատերազմին է վերաբերվում: Եթե մի շարք խելոք խորամանկ պայմանագիր կնքեր, գուցե չլինե՞ր պատերազմ...իսկ թե ստիպված կլիներ նա այսօր հանձնել տարածքները, նույպես հանգամանքների խաղ է:

----------


## keyboard

> Երբ որ Լևոնը նախագահ էր, Ղարաբաղն ազատագրվեց, հիմա սերժն ա նախագահ, Ղարաբաղը հանձնում ենք: Երբ որ Լևոնը նախագահ էր, ցեղասպանության հարցը չէր սակարկվում, կասկածի տակ չէր դնում, չէր ուրացվում, հիմա սերժը նախագահ ա, ցեղասպանությունը կասկածի տակ ա, ուրացվում ա. էս էլ քեզ հին ու նոր տաշտակներ:
> Տատ, դու չես ուզում հին տաշտակ, նկատի ունես Լևոնին, ես ուզում եմ, նկատի ունեմ Լևոնին: Եթե Լևոնը գա իշխանության դրա բացասական ու դրական կողմերը ես եմ իմ մաշկի վրա զգալու, դու չես զգալու, որտև դու տարին կամ մի քանի տարին մեկ տուրիստի կարգավիճակով գալիս ստեղ ժամանակ ես անցկացնում ու գնում ես, իսկ ես ստեղ ապրում եմ: Տարբերությունն ակնհայտ ա չէ՞: Քեզ դուր ա գալիս, որ քեզ համար որպես հանգստի վայր ծառայող պետության ներսում լինի լիքը կազինո, լիքը կլուբներ, մի խոսքով՝ սիրուն շենքեր, օբյեկտներ և այլն, իսկ ես ուզում եմ, որ օրենք լինի, որ օրինական, լեգիտիմ իշխանություն լինի: Քո համար Հայաստանը հանգստի վայր ա՝ օբյեկտ, իսկ իմ համար Հայրենիք ա: Լավ կլինի, եթե դու իմ հայրենիքը չփորձես վերածել քեզ համար զվարճանքի վայրի:


Անունդ չգիտեմ կներես Կուկ կդիմեմ:

Ղարաբաղի ազատագրման մեջ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը իր դերն ունի, դա անժղտելի է, բայց այնքանով, որքանով այն բոլոր տղեքն ու մարդիկ, անգամ նրանք ովքեր դրսից էին օգնում Հայաստանին, և որոնցից մեկի գրառմանը դու պատասխանել ես, որ իրենց համար Հայստանը զվարճանքի գոտիյա, այդքանով և մեկ էլ նրանով, որ նախագահա եղել այդ տարիներին, բայց ասեմ, որ էնքան դեր չունի, որքան ասենք Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, եթե իհարկե չգովենք նրա այդ քայլը, որ գոնե ժամանակին հասկացավ, որ առանց խելացի մարդկանց ոչնչի չի հասնի:
Տա Աստված, որ մի օր առիթ ունենաս Տեր-Պետռոսյանին հարցնես.
- պրն. Տեր-Պետռոսյան, ինչու? Վազգեն Սարգսըանը Ձեզ գործից հանեց:
Եթե ազնիվ լինի կպատասխանի հարցիդ: Մի ուրիշ հարցել կարող ես տալ.
 - պրն. Տեր-Պետռոսյան ինչ եք դուք արել ցեղասպանության ճանաչման, կամ մեր երկրի համար, բացի այն, որ երկիրը լցրել եք այնպիսի տականքներով, որ մինչև օրս ազատվել չենք կարողանում,- կարծում եմ այս հարցիդ անկեղծ երբեք չի պատասխանի:
Ես հասկանում եմ, որ  Տեր-Պետռոսյանը ժողովրդի աչքը "մտավ" նրանով որ հանրահավաքներ արեց և այլն, բայց դա նրա շնորքը չի, դա մեր ժողովուրդնա, ով հոգնելա հենց  Տեր-Պետռոսյանի սարքած շիլաշփոթից, որը դեռ երկարա մեզ տանջելու, մի հետևեք նրան, հավատացեք նա ամենևին էլ չի անում  և անի այն իչի մասին խոսում է:
Կապրենք և ժամանակը ցույց կտա մեզանից ով էր սխալվում: Տա Աստված, որ ես սխալվեմ, բայց Աստված մի արասցե, որ մի ամբողջ ազգ ևս մեկ անգամ սխալվի:

----------

Բիձա (30.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Հանգստացիր, իմ զվարճանալուն չի խանգարի նույնիսկ ԼՏՊ նախագահը: Եվ գալուս հաճախականությունը կապված չէ նախագահի որակից:  
> 
> Կուկ, ես տնտեսակա բարելավումներն էի ուզում լսել, այն որոնցից կարողանար օգտվել իմ երևանյան ընտանիքը: 20 տարի առաջ և հիմա: Դրանց տարբերությունը պարզ չի:
> 
> Ինչու՞ ես անձնավորում: Ժամանակն այդպիսին էր, Լևոնը դեռ չէր ընկել այդ հարցի ծուղակի մեջ և ստիպված չէր միջազգային որոշակի դիրք ընդունել: Ոչ ոք չի կարող ասել, ինչպես նա կլուծեր այդ փակուղին՝ մնալով(կամ դառնալով) նախագահ: 
> Նույնն էլ պատերազմին է վերաբերվում: Եթե մի շարք խելոք խորամանկ պայմանագիր կնքեր, գուցե չլինե՞ր պատերազմ...իսկ թե ստիպված կլիներ նա այսօր հանձնել տարածքները, նույպես հանգամանքների խաղ է:


Տատ ջան, ինչ եղել ա, արդեն եղել ա, հիմա ունենք այն, ինչ ունենք, անցածն արդեն պատմություն ա, իսկ պատմությունը «եթե»-ներ չի սիրում՝ եթե պայմանագիր կնքեր, եթե ինքը ընկեր ծուղակը, եթե..եթե.. Փաստն էն ա, որ Լևոնի ժամանակ ազատագրվել ա Ղարաբաղը, փաստն էն ա, որ Լևոնի ժամանակ ցեղասպանությունը չի սակարկվել: Լևոնի ժամանակ պատերազմ ու երկրաշարժ տեսած նորանկախ պետություն ա եղել, տնտեսությունն էդ օրինա եղել, բա հիմա ի՞նչն ա խանգարում տնտեսությունը կարգի բերելուն, ի՞նչն ա խանագարում օլիգարխներին ոտերից բռնել գլխի վրա թափ տալուն, որ ժողովրդից գռփած միլիոնները թափվեն, խանգարում ա էդ օլիգարխերի՝ նախագահի հենարան լինելը, արի չմոռանանք, որ մարտի մեկին էդ օլիգարխներն էին, որ բանդաներին, կիլլերներին ուղարկեցին ժողովրդի վրա կրակելու, բա էդքանից հետո պետքա էդ օլիգարխներին թափ տա՞ն, իհարկե՝ ոչ: Դու խոսա էսօրվա տնտեսության մասին, մենք էսօր ենք ապրում. եթե քսան տարի առաջ երկնքից 100 դոլար ընկներ, մենք հիմա չէինք կարողանա բռնել էդ 100 դոլարը, որտև տարբեր ժամանակներ տեղի ունեցող գործողությունները չեն կարող միմյանց հանդիպել: Ես զարմանում եմ, որ էսօրվա վիճակի մասին չեք խոսում, որ էսօրվա վիճակի վատ լինելու մասին ինչ որ փաստեր լսելուց անմիջապես հակադարձում եք՝ բա քսան տարի առաջ. անցել ա, Տատ ջան, անցել ա արդեն քսան տարին, էդ արդեն պատմություն ա, սևով սպիտակի վրա գրված դասագիրք ա դառել, էդ արդեն կարդալու բան ա, ոչ թե փոխելու: Կարողա՞ պատմաբան ես ուզում դառնալ :Xeloq:

----------


## keyboard

> Տատ ջան, ինչ եղել ա, արդեն եղել ա, հիմա ունենք այն, ինչ ունենք, անցածն արդեն պատմություն ա,


Եթե քո ասած պատմությունը նայենք, 1996 թվականին Լևոնը 2008 ի դեպքեր կազմակերպողների դասատուն էր, ժողովրդի լեզվով ասած ուստեն, իսկ նույն ժողովրդի լեզվով ասած "Էլ ինչ աշակերտ, որ իրա ուստից լավը պիտի չդառնա" է դառան, ես էլ դու էլ տեսանք: Պատմություից խոսողը, պիտի ինքը լավ պատմությանը տիրապետի ու միակողմանի չնայի, շատ հեշտա ասելը եղել անցելա, չի անցել տեսա?ր, որ 2008 ին էլ կրկնվեց, ինչ գարանտյա ունես, որ 20010 կամ 12 ին էլ չի կրկնվելու կասե?ս, Լևոնի խոսքերն ե?ս հավատում: Էլի եմ ասում ժամանակը ցույց կտա ամեն ինչ, ուղղակի ողբալին էնա, որ մեկա ժողովուրդնա տուժում, բայց դե մեկել ես մի քիչ հույս ունեմ, որ մինչև օրս ինչ գրառում արել եմ ինչ մտածել եմ տենցել եղելա, հույս ունենամ գոնե մի որոշ ժամանկ հետո էլ տենց չիլի լինի մեկը դեմը կառնի:
Այ հենց այդ պատմությունը հիշելով էլ պիտի Լևոնին ուղարկենք իրա սև ամրոցում ապրելու և ժողովրդին չհրահրելու վատ բաների:

----------

Բիձա (30.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Անունդ չգիտեմ կներես Կուկ կդիմեմ:
> 
> Ղարաբաղի ազատագրման մեջ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը իր դերն ունի, դա անժղտելի է, բայց այնքանով, որքանով այն բոլոր տղեքն ու մարդիկ, անգամ նրանք ովքեր դրսից էին օգնում Հայաստանին, և որոնցից մեկի գրառմանը դու պատասխանել ես, որ իրենց համար Հայստանը զվարճանքի գոտիյա, այդքանով և մեկ էլ նրանով, որ նախագահա եղել այդ տարիներին, բայց ասեմ, որ էնքան դեր չունի, որքան ասենք Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, եթե իհարկե չգովենք նրա այդ քայլը, որ գոնե ժամանակին հասկացավ, որ առանց խելացի մարդկանց ոչնչի չի հասնի:
> Տա Աստված, որ մի օր առիթ ունենաս Տեր-Պետռոսյանին հարցնես.
> - պրն. Տեր-Պետռոսյան, ինչու? Վազգեն Սարգսըանը Ձեզ գործից հանեց:
> Եթե ազնիվ լինի կպատասխանի հարցիդ: Մի ուրիշ հարցել կարող ես տալ.
>  - պրն. Տեր-Պետռոսյան ինչ եք դուք արել ցեղասպանության ճանաչման, կամ մեր երկրի համար, բացի այն, որ երկիրը լցրել եք այնպիսի տականքներով, որ մինչև օրս ազատվել չենք կարողանում,- կարծում եմ այս հարցիդ անկեղծ երբեք չի պատասխանի:
> Ես հասկանում եմ, որ  Տեր-Պետռոսյանը ժողովրդի աչքը "մտավ" նրանով որ հանրահավաքներ արեց և այլն, բայց դա նրա շնորքը չի, դա մեր ժողովուրդնա, ով հոգնելա հենց  Տեր-Պետռոսյանի սարքած շիլաշփոթից, որը դեռ երկարա մեզ տանջելու, մի հետևեք նրան, հավատացեք նա ամենևին էլ չի անում  և անի այն իչի մասին խոսում է:
> Կապրենք և ժամանակը ցույց կտա մեզանից ով էր սխալվում: Տա Աստված, որ ես սխալվեմ, բայց Աստված մի արասցե, որ մի ամբողջ ազգ ևս մեկ անգամ սխալվի:


Եթե ուշադիր ես կարդացել գրառումս, պետք է որ նկատած լինես՝ ես չեմ գրել՝ Լևոնը ազատագրեց, ես գրել եմ՝ Լևոնի նախագահության տարիներին ազատագրվեց: Վազգեն Մանուկյանն ինձ համար քաղաքական դիակ ա, էսօրվա դրությամբ, ու Վազգեն Մանուկյանի համաձայնությամբ ա, որ էսօր Ղարաբաղը հանձնվում ա Ադրբեջանին, Վազգեն Մանուկյանի համաձայնությամբ ա, որ մարտի մեկն այսօր կոծկվում ա, Վազգեն Մանուկյանն ա ստորագրել տխրահռչակ Նիկոյանի զեկույցի տակ, դա հերիք չի, իր կուսակցությւոնից էլ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, հանել ա մի մարդու, ով չի համաձայնել ստորգրել դրա տակ, չի ցանկացել կոծկել ողբերգությունը: Վազգեն Մանուկյանի կյանքի նպատակը, իմ կարծիքով, նախագահ կոչվելն է եղել, ու այսօր նա հասավ իր նպատակին, դարձավ նախագահ, ուղղակի Հանրապետության նախագահ չէ, ինչ որ տխրահռչակ մի հանձնաժողովի, քաղաքական մի դամբարանի նախագահ, ես կասեի՝ դամբարանի պահակ: Առիթ ունեցել եմ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հարցնելու, ու եթե էլի ունենամ, կհարցնեմ ոչ թե քսան տարի առաջ եղած-չեղածի մասին, այլ կհարցնեմ ներկայի մասին, կհարցնեմ ապագայի մասին, որովհետև ես մանուկյանական ցավով չեմ տառապում, 96 թվականի մասին մտածելով գիշերներ չեմ լուսացնում, անցյալով չեմ ապրում, չեմ մնում քսան տարի տասնյակ տարիներ առաջ կատարված իրադարձությունների «տակ»: Ընկեր, թող քո ասած՝ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը մտներ ժողովրդի աչքը, թող նա աներ հանրահավաքներ, ինչո՞ւ չարեց, ինչո՞ւ ընտրեց ներկայիս բռնապետության կամակատարի ուղին, ինչո՞ւ դարձավ մեղսակիցը մարտի մեկի, այսօր նա քայլում է սեփական ժողովրդի արյան վրայով:

----------


## keyboard

> Եթե ուշադիր ես կարդացել գրառումս, պետք է որ նկատած լինես՝ ես չեմ գրել՝ Լևոնը ազատագրեց, ես գրել եմ՝ Լևոնի նախագահության տարիներին ազատագրվեց: Վազգեն Մանուկյանն ինձ համար քաղաքական դիակ ա, էսօրվա դրությամբ, ու Վազգեն Մանուկյանի համաձայնությամբ ա, որ էսօր Ղարաբաղը հանձնվում ա Ադրբեջանին, Վազգեն Մանուկյանի համաձայնությամբ ա, որ մարտի մեկն այսօր կոծկվում ա, Վազգեն Մանուկյանն ա ստորագրել տխրահռչակ Նիկոյանի զեկույցի տակ, դա հերիք չի, իր կուսակցությւոնից էլ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, հանել ա մի մարդու, ով չի համաձայնել ստորգրել դրա տակ, չի ցանկացել կոծկել ողբերգությունը: Վազգեն Մանուկյանի կյանքի նպատակը, իմ կարծիքով, նախագահ կոչվելն է եղել, ու այսօր նա հասավ իր նպատակին, դարձավ նախագահ, ուղղակի Հանրապետության նախագահ չէ, ինչ որ տխրահռչակ մի հանձնաժողովի, քաղաքական մի դամբարանի նախագահ, ես կասեի՝ դամբարանի պահակ: Առիթ ունեցել եմ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հարցնելու, ու եթե էլի ունենամ, կհարցնեմ ոչ թե քսան տարի առաջ եղած-չեղածի մասին, այլ կհարցնեմ ներկայի մասին, կհարցնեմ ապագայի մասին, որովհետև ես մանուկյանական ցավով չեմ տառապում, 96 թվականի մասին մտածելով գիշերներ չեմ լուսացնում, անցյալով չեմ ապրում, չեմ մնում քսան տարի տասնյակ տարիներ առաջ կատարված իրադարձությունների «տակ»: Ընկեր, թող քո ասած՝ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը մտներ ժողովրդի աչքը, թող նա աներ հանրահավաքներ, ինչո՞ւ չարեց, ինչո՞ւ ընտրեց ներկայիս բռնապետության կամակատարի ուղին, ինչո՞ւ դարձավ մեղսակիցը մարտի մեկի, այսօր նա քայլում է սեփական ժողովրդի արյան վրայով:


Դու ամեն ինչ տեսնում ես նենց, ոնց դու ես ուզում, եթե 96 -ը չես հիշում ու գիշերները դրանով չես լուսացոնւմ քո ասած ձևով, ոչնչով ինձ չես կարա համոզես, որ ցեղասպանության մասին քո գրածները հոգւցդ են բխում, եթե քո իսկ նախագահի, քո իսկ ժողովրդի դեմ արած գենոցիդը ընդունել չես ուզում  տաս, ուրեմն ցեղասպանություննելա անցած գնացած խի ես ամեն տեղ  մեջբերում, մի ուղաությամբ մի նայի հարցին, կոպեկը միշտ երկու կողմ ունի, եթե Մանուկյանին դիակ ես համարում, թեկուզ քաղաքական, ուրեմն մի ասածվածք հիշիր "Ուղտը եթե սատկի էլ, կաշին մի էշի բեռա:" Հավատա, կգա մի օր, որ կափսոսաս, որ մանուկյանի մասին նման կարծիքի ես:
Մանուկյանը հանրահավաք աներ, որ հիմի էլ լեզուները էլ ավելի երկարեր չէ? հիմի էլ իրան մարդասպան ասեին չէ? Չէ ախպեր ջան մեզ դա պետք չի, ու Ղարաբաղը ոչմեկի էլ չեն տա, ու եթե տան էլ, դրանում, ոչ Հայաստաննա խառնված, ոչ ռուսաստանը, ոչ էլ առավել ևս Ղարաբաղը հավատա:
Մանուկյանը երբեք ժողովրդի արյունի վրայով չի քայլել, չի էլ քայլի, իսկ էն որ կուսակցությունից մարդա հանել, ասեմ, որ կքւսակցությունից չեն հանում մի հոգու եթե նա դեմա լինում, քանի որ Մանուկյանն ավելի խելացիա քան դու կարծում ես:

----------


## Kuk

> Եթե քո ասած պատմությունը նայենք, 1996 թվականին Լևոնը 2008 ի դեպքեր կազմակերպողների դասատուն էր, ժողովրդի լեզվով ասած ուստեն, իսկ նույն ժողովրդի լեզվով ասած "Էլ ինչ աշակերտ, որ իրա ուստից լավը պիտի չդառնա" է դառան, ես էլ դու էլ տեսանք: Պատմություից խոսողը, պիտի ինքը լավ պատմությանը տիրապետի ու միակողմանի չնայի, շատ հեշտա ասելը եղել անցելա, չի անցել տեսա?ր, որ 2008 ին էլ կրկնվեց, ինչ գարանտյա ունես, որ 20010 կամ 12 ին էլ չի կրկնվելու կասե?ս, Լևոնի խոսքերն ե?ս հավատում: Էլի եմ ասում ժամանակը ցույց կտա ամեն ինչ, ուղղակի ողբալին էնա, որ մեկա ժողովուրդնա տուժում, բայց դե մեկել ես մի քիչ հույս ունեմ, որ մինչև օրս ինչ գրառում արել եմ ինչ մտածել եմ տենցել եղելա, հույս ունենամ գոնե մի որոշ ժամանկ հետո էլ տենց չիլի լինի մեկը դեմը կառնի:
> Այ հենց այդ պատմությունը հիշելով էլ պիտի Լևոնին ուղարկենք իրա սև ամրոցում ապրելու և ժողովրդին չհրահրելու վատ բաների:


Ինչի՞ ա հենց 96-ից գալիս, ինչի՞ ավելի վաղուց չի գալիս. կարողա մ.թ.ա.-ից ա գալիս: Կարևորը, որ 96-ին զոհեր չեն եղել, չնայած նրան, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը խեղկատակի նման մտավ աժ, ժողովրդին էլ ասեց՝ կգաք հետևիցս: Խի՞, վախեցավ ներսը դոմփեի՞ն: Էդ ո՞նց էր որ Լրոնը մարտի մեկի առավոտը էդքան զորքի ու մենթերի մեջ մենակով նստել էր, պատկերացնում ե՞ս, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը լիներ, ինչ կաներ, մազապուրծ կփախներ Ազատության Հրապարակից, հայլուրն էլ լիքը թույն կադրեր կունենար, ասենք՝ ՎԱզգեն մանուկյանը չորեքթաթ փախնում ա շարքային ու ոչ շարքային մենթերից: Ապեր, ամեն ինչը անցյալի հետ կապելը, 96-ի դարդով տառապելը ոչ մի արդյունքի չի հանգեցնի. փաստն էն ա, որ էսօր ունենք բռնապետական կարգեր, պետքա դրա դեմը առնել, ոչ թե ժողովրդի արյան վրայով քայլող, էդ արյունը թափողներին արդարացնող Վազգեն Մանուկյանի, ինչպես արդեն ասացի՝ քաղաքական դամբարանի պահակի հին ու բարի գործերը հիշելով ապրել: 
Մեկ էլ հետաքրքիր ա՝ էդ ի՞նչ գրառումներ ես արել, որ հետո դրանք իրականություն են դարձել. գուշակում էի՞ր, հետո էլ եղա՞ն: Ցույց կտա՞ս էդ գրառումներդ:

----------


## keyboard

> Ինչի՞ ա հենց 96-ից գալիս, ինչի՞ ավելի վաղուց չի գալիս. կարողա մ.թ.ա.-ից ա գալիս: Կարևորը, որ 96-ին զոհեր չեն եղել, չնայած նրան, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը խեղկատակի նման մտավ աժ, ժողովրդին էլ ասեց՝ կգաք հետևիցս: Խի՞, վախեցավ ներսը դոմփեի՞ն: Էդ ո՞նց էր որ Լրոնը մարտի մեկի առավոտը էդքան զորքի ու մենթերի մեջ մենակով նստել էր, պատկերացնում ե՞ս, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը լիներ, ինչ կաներ, մազապուրծ կփախներ Ազատության Հրապարակից, հայլուրն էլ լիքը թույն կադրեր կունենար, ասենք՝ ՎԱզգեն մանուկյանը չորեքթաթ փախնում ա շարքային ու ոչ շարքային մենթերից: Ապեր, ամեն ինչը անցյալի հետ կապելը, 96-ի դարդով տառապելը ոչ մի արդյունքի չի հանգեցնի. փաստն էն ա, որ էսօր ունենք բռնապետական կարգեր, պետքա դրա դեմը առնել, ոչ թե ժողովրդի արյան վրայով քայլող, էդ արյունը թափողներին արդարացնող Վազգեն Մանուկյանի, ինչպես արդեն ասացի՝ քաղաքական դամբարանի պահակի հին ու բարի գործերը հիշելով ապրել: 
> Մեկ էլ հետաքրքիր ա՝ էդ ի՞նչ գրառումներ ես արել, որ հետո դրանք իրականություն են դարձել. գուշակում էի՞ր, հետո էլ եղա՞ն: Ցույց կտա՞ս էդ գրառումներդ:


Չէ, ցույց չեմ տա, ֆորումում կա, որ ուզում ես կարդաս ման գաս կգտնես, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա բռնապետության դեմն առնելուն, բռնապետը չի կարա բռնապետության դեմը առնի ու հաստատ Լևոնը չի էդ դեմը առնողը, ես խոսքերս էլ կապացուցվի ժամանակի ընթացքում: Դու անձնականացնում ես ամեն ինչ, ես չեմ անձնականացնում ես 96 ի մասին խոսում եմ, որ 2008 ն էլ հիշվի, որ ցեղասպանությունից ես խոսում դրա համար եմ ասում, բայց ոնց հասկանում եմ ցեղասպանությունը անցած գնացած բանա, պատմությունա, դրանով պետք չի ապրել, պիտի բռանպետի միջոցով բռնապետներց ազատվենք, որ մի հատ բռնապետ լինի ասենք ոնց որ Իոսիֆ Ստալինը:

----------


## Kuk

> Դու ամեն ինչ տեսնում ես նենց, ոնց դու ես ուզում, եթե 96 -ը չես հիշում ու գիշերները դրանով չես լուսացոնւմ քո ասած ձևով, ոչնչով ինձ չես կարա համոզես, որ ցեղասպանության մասին քո գրածները հոգւցդ են բխում, եթե քո իսկ նախագահի, քո իսկ ժողովրդի դեմ արած գենոցիդը ընդունել չես ուզում  տաս, ուրեմն ցեղասպանություննելա անցած գնացած խի ես ամեն տեղ  մեջբերում, մի ուղաությամբ մի նայի հարցին, կոպեկը միշտ երկու կողմ ունի, եթե Մանուկյանին դիակ ես համարում, թեկուզ քաղաքական, ուրեմն մի ասածվածք հիշիր "Ուղտը եթե սատկի էլ, կաշին մի էշի բեռա:" Հավատա, կգա մի օր, որ կափսոսաս, որ մանուկյանի մասին նման կարծիքի ես:
> Մանուկյանը հանրահավաք աներ, որ հիմի էլ լեզուները էլ ավելի երկարեր չէ? հիմի էլ իրան մարդասպան ասեին չէ? Չէ ախպեր ջան մեզ դա պետք չի, ու Ղարաբաղը ոչմեկի էլ չեն տա, ու եթե տան էլ, դրանում, ոչ Հայաստաննա խառնված, ոչ ռուսաստանը, ոչ էլ առավել ևս Ղարաբաղը հավատա:
> Մանուկյանը երբեք ժողովրդի արյունի վրայով չի քայլել, չի էլ քայլի, իսկ էն որ կուսակցությունից մարդա հանել, ասեմ, որ կքւսակցությունից չեն հանում մի հոգու եթե նա դեմա լինում, քանի որ Մանուկյանն ավելի խելացիա քան դու կարծում ես:


96-ն էր գենոցի՞դ, բա մարտի մեկն ի՞նչ էր: 96-ին ժողովրդի կողմից՝ շատ խելացի Վազգեն Մանուկյանի գլխավորությամբ հարձակում ա եղել պետական կառույցի վրա, իսկ 2008-ին եղել ա խաղաղ ցույց, ինչքան էլ հայլուրն ու հայլուրով սնվող բթացած երևույթները վայրահաչեն, թե զինված մարդիկ են եղել: Մեկը մի փաստ չկարողացավ ճարել էս 2 տարվա մեջ, մենակ բարբաջում են: Եղել ա խաղաղ ցույց, էդքան երթեր եղան հարյուր հազարանոց, մի հատ մեքենայի վրա մի խազ չեղավ, դու սա կարող ես համեմատել 96-ի հարձակման հե՞տ: 96-ը գենոցիդ չի, ապեր: Մի հատ ինձ սաա, թե ինչ ա նշանակում գենոցիդ, ու փորձիր ապացուցելու անհույս փորձեր անել, որ 96-ը գենոցիդ էր: Վազգեն Մանուկյանն էսօր քայլում ա մարտի մեկի զոհերի արյան վրայով, ինքը ենթարկվում ա մարտի մեկի կազմակերպիչներին, ստրուկի պես ստորացված կատարում ա նրանց բոլոր հրամանները: Եթե հանրահավաք են անում, մարդասպան են դառնո՞ւմ: Է սմեկը չգիտեի, այ սա թարմ նորություն ա ինձ համար, միքիչ մանրամասնիր, խնդրում եմ: Ինչի՞, եթե հանրահավաք աներ, պետքա մարդ սպանե՞ր, ինքը տենց ա՞ հանրահավաք անում:

----------


## Chuk

> Կարծիքի կարգով - ես դա համարում եմ լուրջ սխալ...


Համարիր, բայց կարծում եմ, որ չես կարող հերքել, որ դա բերեց առկա զարգացումներին, իրավիճակին  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Մինչ ամսի 14 մի բան պիտի կատարվի, ՀԱԿ-ը ինչ է անում հիմա դրա շու՞րջ…


Լեռնցի ջան, հենց ամբողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ մինչև ամսի 14-ը ոչ մի բան էլ չի կարող կատարվել, ցավոք սրտի: Գնացքը, ինչքան էլ ցավալի ա, գնացել ա: Մինչև ամսի 14-ը կարող ենք մեզ պատեպատ տալ, բայց արդյունքում ոչ մի բան չի փոխվելու:

----------


## Chuk

> ԼՏՊ-ն իր քարոզարշավի սկզբերից ևս առաջարկում էր արագ հանգուցալուծումներ և սահմանի բացումներ... իր առաջարկածը ուրիշ արագ հանգուցալուծում է՞ր... չեմ սիրում, որ երկստանդարտ են խոսում... էհ կեղտոտ քաղաքականությու՜ն...


Լեռնցի ջան, շա՞տ դժվար ա գոնե նախորդ գրառումները կարդալ  :Smile: 



> Միլիոն անգամ է ասվել, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ու Սերժ Սարգսյանի արածը նույնը չէ:
> Միլիոն անգամ է ասվել, որ ՀԱԿ-ը կողմնակից է հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացմանը:
> 
> Իսկ հիմա հարց. արդյո՞ք երբևէ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի առաջարկած տարբերակում ասենք հայ-թուրքական պատմբանների հանձնաժողովի հարց ա դրվել, կամ որպես նախապայման Ղարաբաղի հարցն ա քննարվել: Չի եղել, չէ՞: Հետևաբար մեղ ասած սուտ ա չէ, որ Սարգսյանը Տեր-Պետրոսյանի արածն ա անում:





> Եթե բաղադրատոմս ես ուզում, ապա դա չեմ կարող ներկայացնել:
> Ամեն դեպքում Տեր-Պետրոսյանը սահմանի բացման չէր գնա էս երկու հարցերի գնով: Չէր լինի, սահման չէր բացվի:
> Բայց ես վստահ եմ, որ հետևողական կտարվեր Ղարաբաղյան հարցի հանգուցալուծման հարցը, հնարավոր լավագույն տարբերակով կլուծվեր, հետևաբար էս մի հարցը սահմանը բացելուց արդեն որպես նախապայման չէր գործի:
> 
> Երկրորդ, Հայաստանը կհրաժարվեր որպես պետություն ցեղասպանության հարցը հետապնդելուց, սա կդրվեր հիմնականում Սփյուռքյան կառույցների վրա ու սահմանի բացման ժամանակ երբ կփորձվեր սա որպես նախապայման դնել, կասվեր «կներես, բայց մենք էդ հարցով չենք զբաղվում»:

----------


## keyboard

> 96-ն էր գենոցի՞դ, բա մարտի մեկն ի՞նչ էր: 96-ին ժողովրդի կողմից՝ շատ խելացի Վազգեն Մանուկյանի գլխավորությամբ հարձակում ա եղել պետական կառույցի վրա, իսկ 2008-ին եղել ա խաղաղ ցույց, ինչքան էլ հայլուրն ու հայլուրով սնվող բթացած երևույթները վայրահաչեն, թե զինված մարդիկ են եղել: Մեկը մի փաստ չկարողացավ ճարել էս 2 տարվա մեջ, մենակ բարբաջում են: Եղել ա խաղաղ ցույց, էդքան երթեր եղան հարյուր հազարանոց, մի հատ մեքենայի վրա մի խազ չեղավ, դու սա կարող ես համեմատել 96-ի հարձակման հե՞տ: 96-ը գենոցիդ չի, ապեր: Մի հատ ինձ սաա, թե ինչ ա նշանակում գենոցիդ, ու փորձիր ապացուցելու անհույս փորձեր անել, որ 96-ը գենոցիդ էր: Վազգեն Մանուկյանն էսօր քայլում ա մարտի մեկի զոհերի արյան վրայով, ինքը ենթարկվում ա մարտի մեկի կազմակերպիչներին, ստրուկի պես ստորացված կատարում ա նրանց բոլոր հրամանները: Եթե հանրահավաք են անում, մարդասպան են դառնո՞ւմ: Է սմեկը չգիտեի, այ սա թարմ նորություն ա ինձ համար, միքիչ մանրամասնիր, խնդրում եմ: Ինչի՞, եթե հանրահավաք աներ, պետքա մարդ սպանե՞ր, ինքը տենց ա՞ հանրահավաք անում:


Դու քո կարծիոին մնա, ես իմ, ժամանակը ցույց կտա ինչը ոնցա, ու ես էլ դու էլ մեր հարցերի պատասխանը կստանանք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լեռնցի ջան, հենց ամբողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ մինչև ամսի 14-ը ոչ մի բան էլ չի կարող կատարվել, ցավոք սրտի: Գնացքը, ինչքան էլ ցավալի ա, գնացել ա: Մինչև ամսի 14-ը կարող ենք մեզ պատեպատ տալ, բայց արդյունքում ոչ մի բան չի փոխվելու:


Քեզ ա թվում: Ահագին մարդ դիեատայի արդյունքում մի քիչ կենդանի քաշ կկորցնի: Մի ահագին մարդ էլ յարխուշտա պարել կսովորի` ազգաին բարձր ինքնագիտակցությամբ: Քո համար սա փոփոխություն չի ?? Դու բան չես հասկանում ազգային ինքնագիտակցությունից:

----------

Kuk (30.09.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

*Դուք իմ հարցին չեք պատասխանում… 
Ի՞նչ է անում հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը*… սարեր ձորեր մի ընկեք…
Դաշնակների ակցիան հիմա ուշադրություն է գրավում շատերի կողմից /հրապարակը ամենամարդաշատ վայրերից է/ և շատերը գալիս են, հետաքրքրվում, կարդում պաստառները, ծանոթանում բողոքին ու ստորագրում կամ չեն ստորագրում…
Երեկ կանգնած էի հրապարակ, մի տղա եկավ, որն ասեց, ես Դաշնակցական չեմ, ընդհանուր շատ դեմ եմ էդ կուսակցությանը, բայց դեմ եմ նաև էդ պայմանագրին, դրա համար էլ ստորագրում եմ, 
մի ուրիշը եկավ ստորագրեց, ասեց պինդ կացեք տղերք, լավ ա լինելու...
Այսինքն, ուզում եմ ասել, էդ Ձեզ թվում է, թե մենակ հրաժարական են պահանջում, պահանջում են պայմանագրի կետերի փոփոխություն և այլն…շատ բան են հիմա իրանք անում... ու էս պահին իրանք գործ են անում...
Էդ ձեր ասած ժողովուրդին են ուզում զարթնացնել... որ տեղեկանան իրողության մասին…
Հիմա ինչ է անում ՀԱԿը… Նստած թախտին սպասում է բախտի՞ն...

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմա մի հարց... ՀԱԿը համախմբման կոչ է արել... բայց կողքից անիմաստ է համարում ՀՅԴ-ի, ժառանգության, ու մնացած այլ քաղաքական "դիակների" հետ համագործակցումը, ամոթ չլինի հարցնելը, էդ ում է ՀԱԿ-ը համագործակցության կոչ արել՞ Մաթոսի՞ն
> Հարցս կրկնում եմ, ինչ է այս պահին անում ՀԱԿ-ը հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների հետ կապված… Վերին հոդվածը կարծես արդեն համակերպան կոչ է անում, թե մեկ ա ստորագրելու են...


Լեռնցի, ուրեմն սևով սպիտակի վրա գրվում ա, որ ոչ թե համագործակցությունն ա անիմաստ, այլ առաջարկված ֆորմատով համագործակցությունն ա անիմաստ, որտև նրանց արածը ֆինտիֆլյուշկա ա, ոչ թե գործ:

ՀԱԿ-ն ի՞նչ ա անում:
Բան էլ չի անում:
ՎԵրլուծում ա:
Ընդամենը վերլուծում ա: Որտև բան անելու պահն անցել ա:
Բան պետք ա մի տարի առաջ արվեր:
Հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը կարող ա ասենք երգ ու պարի երեկո էլ կազմակերպի ու ասի, որ էս երգ ու պարով ուզում ենք էս ծրագրի տապալմանը հասնենք: Կարող ա գնա ԱԺ-ի դիմաց նստացույց անի (չէ, չի կարող, կծեծեն, կլարեն), կարող ա հանրահավաքներ անի, բայց վերջին հաշվով էդ քայլերը կլինեն պոպուլիստական բաներ, էնպիսին, ինչպիսին հիմա անում է ՀՅԴ-ն ու Ժառանգությունը:

Հա, գնացքը գնացել ա: Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ն էն ուժը չի, որ քո նմանների գովասանքին արժանանալու համար թատերական ներկայացումներ խաղա: 
ՀԱԿ-ը պատրաստ էր անել մեկ տարի առաջ, բայց միացողներ էին պետք: Միացա՞ք: Չէ՛:

----------


## Chuk

> *Դուք իմ հարցին չեք պատասխանում… 
> Ի՞նչ է անում հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը*… սարեր ձորեր մի ընկեք…
> Դաշնակների ակցիան հիմա ուշադրություն է գրավում շատերի կողմից /հրապարակը ամենամարդաշատ վայրերից է/ և շատերը գալիս են, հետաքրքրվում, կարդում պաստառները, ծանոթանում բողոքին ու ստորագրում կամ չեն ստորագրում…
> Երեկ կանգնած էի հրապարակ, մի տղա եկավ, որն ասեց, ես Դաշնակցական չեմ, ընդհանուր շատ դեմ եմ էդ կուսակցությանը, բայց դեմ եմ նաև էդ պայմանագրին, դրա համար էլ ստորագրում եմ, 
> մի ուրիշը եկավ ստորագրեց, ասեց պինդ կացեք տղերք, լավ ա լինելու...
> Այսինքն, ուզում եմ ասել, էդ Ձեզ թվում է, թե մենակ հրաժարական են պահանջում, պահանջում են պայմանագրի կետերի փոփոխություն և այլն…շատ բան են հիմա իրանք անում... ու էս պահին իրանք գործ են անում...
> Էդ ձեր ասած ժողովուրդին են ուզում զարթնացնել... որ տեղեկանան իրողության մասին…
> Հիմա ինչ է անում ՀԱԿը… Նստած թախտին սպասում է բախտի՞ն...


Լեռնցի ջան, դաշնակներին ինչ կա, դաշնակները Արարատ էլ են պահանջում, ծովից ծով Հայաստան էլ են պահանջում: Ու ընդհանրապես իրանք միշտ պահանջում են էնպիսի բաներ, որոնք չեն ստանալու: Երբ որ ռեալ ստանալու շանս կա, իրանք վախեցած մի տեղ լռված են: Հենց սենց վիճակ ա, հայրենասեր են խաղում, հայրենասիրությամբ զբաղվում  :Smile:

----------

Kuk (30.09.2009), murmushka (30.09.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Դուք իմ հարցին չեք պատասխանում…
> Ի՞նչ է անում հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը


Ոչ մի բան չի անում: Ի՞նչ ես ուզում անի:

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, ի միջայլոց հասարակության ճնշող մեծամասնությունը թքած ունի էդ արձանագրությունների ու բաց կամ փակ սահմանների վրա:
> Ամեն օր հրապարակով եմ գալիս գործի:
> Մարդիկ տեսնում են նստացույցն ու հացադուլը ու համարյա միշտ սենց դիալոգի եմ ունկնդիր լինում:
> - էս լևոնականներն ե՞ն
> - հա, սրանք էլ զզվցրին
> - չէ, լևոնականները չեն, ուրիշ են
> - ի՞նչ են ուզում որ
> - թոշակների վրով են բողոքում
> - չէ, թոշակների վրով չի, էս թուրքիայի հետ սահմանների բացման համար են բողոքում
> ...


Կամ էլ ասենք.
- Իմացե՞լ ես, դաշնակները ցեղասպանության վրով ակցիա են անում, որ հանկարծ չուրանանք:
- Պարապ են մնացել:

----------


## Chuk

> Զարմանում եմ, Չուկ, հենց դա էլ դուք անում եք, ավելի շուտ՝ երկուսն էլ: Համ մատանին, համ՝ քայլերը: Եվ դա ճիշտ է, երբ նայում ես գործ անող ձեռքին, մատանին էլ է շատ բան ասում:


Ապրես, ճիշտ է: Մեկ-մեկ մատանին էլ ենք քննարկում:
Բայց ոչ թե միայն մատանին  :Smile: 
հ.գ. Առաջին հատվածի մասին, որ չեմ մեջբերել, հենց սկզբից էլ գիտեի, որ տենց մի աբստրակտ պատասխան ես տալու: Ես դադարեցնում եմ  :Smile:  Որտև ակամա ստացվում ա, որ ես էլ քո նման անձի վրա տանում:

----------


## Chuk

Մի կարուսելից պրծել էինք, Keyboard-ը եկավ, երկրորդ կարուսելը խոդ տվեց... էս քաղաքականություն բաժնի քննարկումները վերջն են: Սաղ հեչ, Սերժի քաղաքականությունը հեչ, էս հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները հեչ, որ ՊԲ-ի բյուջեն էս տարի լիքը կրճատել են հեչ, որ Ղարաբաղյան հարցը լուծվում ոչ ի նպաստ մեզ հեչ, կարևորն էն ա, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի տրուսիկը չալպուտուրիկ ա ու էլի գնացել հասել ա, մեր keyboard-ը, 96 թվական ու դա ա վերլուծում: Էրնեկ մեր հավեսին: Հետո էլ ուզում եմ, որ ժողովուրդը ոտի կանգնի... ու՞ր ա քաղաքացիական գիտակցությամբ ժողովուրդ, որ մի հատ էլ ոտի կանգնի: Ձանձրալի ա:

----------

Kuk (30.09.2009), murmushka (30.09.2009), Norton (30.09.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ձանձրալի ա:


Ձանձրացել ե՞ս
մի' հապաղիր ուրացի'ր:

----------


## keyboard

> Մի կարուսելից պրծել էինք, Keyboard-ը եկավ, երկրորդ կարուսելը խոդ տվեց... էս քաղաքականություն բաժնի քննարկումները վերջն են: Սաղ հեչ, Սերժի քաղաքականությունը հեչ, էս հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները հեչ, որ ՊԲ-ի բյուջեն էս տարի լիքը կրճատել են հեչ, որ Ղարաբաղյան հարցը լուծվում ոչ ի նպաստ մեզ հեչ, կարևորն էն ա, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի տրուսիկը չալպուտուրիկ ա ու էլի գնացել հասել ա, մեր keyboard-ը, 96 թվական ու դա ա վերլուծում: Էրնեկ մեր հավեսին: Հետո էլ ուզում եմ, որ ժողովուրդը ոտի կանգնի... ու՞ր ա քաղաքացիական գիտակցությամբ ժողովուրդ, որ մի հատ էլ ոտի կանգնի: Ձանձրալի ա:


Էս կառուսել չի այլ ցիկլ ու եթե էս ցիկլը չընդատվի, այսինքն, հենց սկզբից հոտած շան գլուխը չհանվի ոչ Ղարաբաղի հարցը կլուծվի, ոչ էլ թվարկածդ մնացած ամեն ինչի:
Շատերին թվումա թե իրանք շատ ավելի խելացի են քան իշխանությունը կամ ընդդիմությունը, բայց արի ու տես, որ էդքան խելացի լինելով մենք ես օրին ենք:
Ու դուք ասենք սենց ուժեղ հավատում եք, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը իշխանություններից կամ ասենք մեր ժողովրդիցա կախված? այ հեց էսա է ձանձրալին հենց էս :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Էս կառուսել չի այլ ցիկլ ու եթե էս ցիկլը չընդատվի, այսինքն, հենց սկզբից հոտած շան գլուխը չհանվի ոչ Ղարաբաղի հարցը կլուծվի, ոչ էլ թվարկածդ մնացած ամեն ինչի:
> Շատերին թվումա թե իրանք շատ ավելի խելացի են քան իշխանությունը կամ ընդդիմությունը, բայց արի ու տես, որ էդքան խելացի լինելով մենք ես օրին ենք:
> Ու դուք ասենք սենց ուժեղ հավատում եք, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը իշխանություններից կամ ասենք մեր ժողովրդիցա կախված? այ հեց էսա է ձանձրալին հենց էս


Ձանձրալին, հարգելի Keyboard, իմ ու քո հնարավոր խոսակցությունն է: Ներկայացնեմ.

*Ես.* Բարև:
*Դու.* Բարև: 96-թվականին կասեիր...
*Ես.* Անունդ ի՞նչ է:
*Դու.* Իմ անունն էնքան էլ կարևոր չի որտև Լևոնը...
*Ես.* Ո՞նց ես:
*Դու.* Լևոնի թալանի պատճառով...
*Ես.* Ուրիշ թեմա չկա՞:
*Դու.* Մազութի թալանը...

հ.գ. Քեզ ո՞վ է ասել, որ մենք կարծում ենք, թե հարցը մենակ մեր ժողովրդից ու իշխանությունից է կախված: Իսկ եթե ավելի ռեալ լինենք, էս պահին էդ հարցը ոչ մեր ժողովուրդն է լուծում, ոչ էլ մեր իշխանությունը: Բայց միթե՞ դա նշանակում է, որ իրավիճակը չէր կարելի (կամ չի կարելի) փոխել: Դու միանգամայն ճիշտ ես, էս պահին, երբ օրհասական խնդրի ենք հասել, պետք է հիշել Վասակ Մամիկոնյանին, ախր ամեն ինչ էդտեղից սկսվեց...

----------

Kuk (30.09.2009)

----------


## keyboard

> Ձանձրալին, հարգելի Keyboard, իմ ու քո հնարավոր խոսակցությունն է: Ներկայացնեմ.
> 
> *Ես.* Բարև:
> *Դու.* Բարև: 96-թվականին կասեիր...
> *Ես.* Անունդ ի՞նչ է:
> *Դու.* Իմ անունն էնքան էլ կարևոր չի որտև Լևոնը...
> *Ես.* Ո՞նց ես:
> *Դու.* Լևոնի թալանի պատճառով...
> *Ես.* Ուրիշ թեմա չկա՞:
> ...


Հա հենց էդտեղից էլ սկսվեց ու էլի մոռացվեց, ասեցինք պատմությունա անցավ գնաց, դրանից հետո էլի ու էլի էլի ու ելի տենց պատմություններ անցան ու գնացին, ոնց որ նաև կանցնի վերևում թվարկված, թե' իմ, թե'քո և թե' մյուսների դեպքերն ու պատմությունները: Քո ասածներն ու գրառումներդ չեն համապատասխանում, եթե ինձ մի բան ձանձրացնումա, ես հնարավորինս դա չեմ անում, իսկ ինչ վեչաբերվումա Ես ու Դու ին, որ դա դու տենց ես հասկանում ու ներկայացնում ամենևին էլ չի նշանակում որ դաճիշտա:

----------


## Kuk

> Չէ, ցույց չեմ տա, ֆորումում կա, որ ուզում ես կարդաս ման գաս կգտնես, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա բռնապետության դեմն առնելուն, բռնապետը չի կարա բռնապետության դեմը առնի ու հաստատ Լևոնը չի էդ դեմը առնողը, ես խոսքերս էլ կապացուցվի ժամանակի ընթացքում:* Դու անձնականացնում ես ամեն ինչ, ես չեմ անձնականացնում ես* 96 ի մասին խոսում եմ, որ 2008 ն էլ հիշվի, որ ցեղասպանությունից ես խոսում դրա համար եմ ասում, բայց ոնց հասկանում եմ ցեղասպանությունը անցած գնացած բանա, պատմությունա, դրանով պետք չի ապրել, *պիտի բռանպետի միջոցով բռնապետներց ազատվենք, որ մի հատ բռնապետ լինի ասենք ոնց որ Իոսիֆ Ստալինը:*


Իհարկե ցեղասպանությունով չի կարելի ապրել, ցեղասպանությունով ապրելը ո՞րս ա: Պետք է հարգել անմեղ զոհերիհիշատակը, պետք է աշխարհին ներկայացնել այդ ողբերգությունը, որպեսզի նման բան չկրկնվի, թեչէ անմեղ զոհերին ետ բերել հնարավոր չի. ինչքան էլ ձևական ասեն՝ պետք է Թուրքիան ճանաչի ցեղասպանությունը և հատուցի կամ չգիտեմինչ անի, էդ սաղ ձևական ա արդեն, ի՞նչը պետքա հատուցի, ուզում են ինչ որ նյութական շահ ունենալ, ոնց որ դաշնակներն են անում. սփյուռքից փող են մուրում, իբր ցեղասպանության ճանաչման հարցերով զբղվելու համար, ուտում են փողերը, վաղը մյուս օր որ ճանաչվի, էլի են ուզելու, թե տեսա՞ք՝ ինչ արեցինք, դե փող տվեք: 
Հիմա նայի ընդգծածս մասը գրառմանդ. քո գրածներն իրար հակասում են. ասում ես՝ չբր չես անձնականացնում, բայց մի երկու նախադասություն հետո անձնականացնում ես: Էս պայքարը մի կապի Լևոնի անվան հետ, ճիշտ ա՝ կապ ունի Լևոնի անվան հետ, բայց պայքարի միակ կապը Լևոնի անուը չի, ավելի կարևոր կապ կա, դա ժողովուրդն ա: Նենց որ, հիմա ժողովուրդն ա պայքարում բռնապետության դեմ, ոչ թե Լևոնը. ժողովուրդը պայքարում ա, իսկ Լևոնը առաջնորդում ա էդ պայքարը: Անձնականացնելու մասին խոսելուց լավ կանես, նախ նայես, թե ով է անձնականացնում, նոր միայն գրես:

----------


## Kuk

> Չէ, ցույց չեմ տա, ֆորումում կա, որ ուզում ես կարդաս ման գաս կգտնես, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա բռնապետության դեմն առնելուն, բռնապետը չի կարա բռնապետության դեմը առնի ու հաստատ Լևոնը չի էդ դեմը առնողը, ես խոսքերս էլ կապացուցվի ժամանակի ընթացքում: Դու անձնականացնում ես ամեն ինչ, ես չեմ անձնականացնում ես 96 ի մասին խոսում եմ, որ 2008 ն էլ հիշվի, որ ցեղասպանությունից ես խոսում դրա համար եմ ասում, բայց ոնց հասկանում եմ ցեղասպանությունը անցած գնացած բանա, պատմությունա, դրանով պետք չի ապրել, պիտի բռանպետի միջոցով բռնապետներց ազատվենք, որ մի հատ բռնապետ լինի ասենք ոնց որ Իոսիֆ Ստալինը:


Ասում ես, ցույց տուր, ինչի՞ ցույց չես տալիս: Չէ՞ որ դու ավելի հեշտ կգտնես քո գրածները: Եթե իրոք ասել ես, ու ասածներդ եղել ա, հիմա էլ հիշացնում ես գուշակություններիդ մասին, ինչի՞ ցույց չես տալիս, ինչի՞ շահագրգռված չես, որ տեսնենք, հավատանք, ընդունենք, որ ասածներդ իրոք կատարվել ա, եթե շահագրգռված չես, էլ ինչի՞ ես հիշացնում, որ ասել ես ու եղել ա ասածներդ: ԿԱրճ ասած՝ անհասկանալի են գրածներդ, ասում ես՝ ասել եմ, եղել ա, բայց չես ուզում ցույց տաս դրանք: Իսկ պատճառը՞ :Dntknw:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Դուք իմ հարցին չեք պատասխանում… 
> Ի՞նչ է անում հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը*… սարեր ձորեր մի ընկեք…
> *Դաշնակների ակցիան հիմա ուշադրություն է գրավում շատերի կողմից* /հրապարակը ամենամարդաշատ վայրերից է/ և շատերը գալիս են, հետաքրքրվում, կարդում պաստառները, ծանոթանում բողոքին ու ստորագրում կամ չեն ստորագրում…
> Երեկ կանգնած էի հրապարակ, մի տղա եկավ, որն ասեց, ես Դաշնակցական չեմ, ընդհանուր շատ դեմ եմ էդ կուսակցությանը, բայց դեմ եմ նաև էդ պայմանագրին, դրա համար էլ ստորագրում եմ, 
> մի ուրիշը եկավ ստորագրեց, ասեց պինդ կացեք տղերք, լավ ա լինելու...
> *Այսինքն, ուզում եմ ասել, էդ Ձեզ թվում է, թե մենակ հրաժարական են պահանջում, պահանջում են պայմանագրի կետերի փոփոխություն և այլն…շատ բան են հիմա իրանք անում... ու էս պահին իրանք գործ են անում...*
> Էդ ձեր ասած ժողովուրդին են ուզում զարթնացնել... որ տեղեկանան իրողության մասին…
> Հիմա ինչ է անում ՀԱԿը… Նստած թախտին սպասում է բախտի՞ն...


դաշնակների ակցիան առայժմ ձեր ուշադրությունն ա գրավել (քանակը երկնիշ թվից հաստատ չի անցնի) ու մարդկանց ծիծաղն ա շարժել…

ընգեր արի սենց ասեմ որ հասկանաս վիճակը… Սերժը ձեզ պասլատ ա անում, հասկացա՞ք… դու ասում ես "Ձեզ թվում է, թե մենակ հրաժարական են պահանջում, պահանջում են պայմանագրի կետերի փոփոխություն և այլն" … ինքն ասում ա "պօշլի վի վսե նա տուուուու՜"

իսկ հակն ինչ ա անու՞մ… ՀԱԿը ազգի փրկությունը դրել ա ձեր հուսալի ձեռքերում "ժառանգությունն" էլ վրից փեշքեշ ու ձեզ չի ուզում խանգարի… հենա դաշնակները չգիտեմ, բայց Րաֆֆին  գլուխ էր արդուկում քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին թե "ես ըլնեմ, որ ավելի շատ ձեներ հավաքենք, թե չէ Լևոնին տենում են ձեն չեն տալիս" … կակ ռազ հիմա էդ ձեները ինքը դաշտնակների հետ ու ձեզ հետ միասին կհավաքի… Լևոնն էլ չկա որ խանգարի

քանի էս հարցի լուծմամբ դուք եք զբաղվում մեր ժողովուրդն ու մենք մտածելու բան չունենք… լյոխ լյավ ա

----------

Kuk (30.09.2009), murmushka (30.09.2009), Norton (30.09.2009), Տրիբուն (30.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> *Դուք իմ հարցին չեք պատասխանում… 
> Ի՞նչ է անում հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը*… սարեր ձորեր մի ընկեք…
> Դաշնակների ակցիան հիմա ուշադրություն է գրավում շատերի կողմից /հրապարակը ամենամարդաշատ վայրերից է/ և շատերը գալիս են, հետաքրքրվում, կարդում պաստառները, ծանոթանում բողոքին ու ստորագրում կամ չեն ստորագրում…
> Երեկ կանգնած էի հրապարակ, մի տղա եկավ, որն ասեց, ես Դաշնակցական չեմ, ընդհանուր շատ դեմ եմ էդ կուսակցությանը, բայց դեմ եմ նաև էդ պայմանագրին, դրա համար էլ ստորագրում եմ, 
> մի ուրիշը եկավ ստորագրեց, ասեց պինդ կացեք տղերք, լավ ա լինելու...
> Այսինքն, ուզում եմ ասել, էդ Ձեզ թվում է, թե մենակ հրաժարական են պահանջում, պահանջում են պայմանագրի կետերի փոփոխություն և այլն…շատ բան են հիմա իրանք անում... ու էս պահին իրանք գործ են անում...
> Էդ ձեր ասած ժողովուրդին են ուզում զարթնացնել... որ տեղեկանան իրողության մասին…
> Հիմա ինչ է անում ՀԱԿը… Նստած թախտին սպասում է բախտի՞ն...


Հրապարակը մարդաշա՞տ :Shok:  Ամեն օր՝ մինիմում երկու անգամ անցնում եմ Հրապարակով, մի 20-30 հոգի կառավարության շենքի մոտ ա, մի 15-20 հոգի էլարտգործնախարարության: Էդ մարդաշատ ա՞: Էդ դեպքում ազատույան Հրապարակն ի՞նչ էր փետրվարին, կամ դրանից հետո ամիսներով Հյուսիսային պողոտան ի՞նչ էր, կամ մինչև հիմա Սարյանի արձանի մոտակայքը ի՞նչ ա: Տենց ՀԱԿ-ը արդեն երկու տարի ա մարդաշատ ա պահում տարբեր վայրեր, մարդկանց ուշադրությունը հրավիրում ա էս բռնապետության ու բռնապետության կատարած հանցագործությունների վրա: Էդ սաղ հեչ, էդ գործ չի, բայց որ դաշնակները մի քանի օր ա մի 10-15 հոգով գնացել առոք-փառոք նստել են հրապարակում, ու ոչ մի մենթ, չգիտես ինչի, չի գալիս էլեկտրաշոկով դզզզցնում, դուբինկով մեջքը չի ջարդում, էդ պաստառները չի ջարդում և այլն.. էդ գործ ա հա՞: Ու էդ ամեն ինչը ինչի համար ա՝ էձիկ, հեռացիր :LOL:  Հիմա որ էձիկը հեռանա, կասեն՝ տեսա՞ք, ոնց մի քսան հոգով լահմաջոական դիետայով էձիկին հանեցինք, տեսա՞ք ինչ գործ արեցինք, հետո էլ կզանգեն մեր սփ*ի*ռքահայ բարեկամներին, կասեն՝ տեսա՞ք՝ կանխեցինք, բայց ինչը՝ իրանք էլ չգիտեն, դե փող շպրտեք վրեքներս, գնանք օբյեկտներում միքիչ պատալոկներին կրակենք:

----------

Chuk (30.09.2009), murmushka (30.09.2009), Norton (30.09.2009), Տրիբուն (30.09.2009)

----------


## keyboard

> Իհարկե ցեղասպանությունով չի կարելի ապրել, ցեղասպանությունով ապրելը ո՞րս ա: Պետք է հարգել անմեղ զոհերիհիշատակը, պետք է աշխարհին ներկայացնել այդ ողբերգությունը, որպեսզի նման բան չկրկնվի, թեչէ անմեղ զոհերին ետ բերել հնարավոր չի. ինչքան էլ ձևական ասեն՝ պետք է Թուրքիան ճանաչի ցեղասպանությունը և հատուցի կամ չգիտեմինչ անի, էդ սաղ ձևական ա արդեն, ի՞նչը պետքա հատուցի, ուզում են ինչ որ նյութական շահ ունենալ, ոնց որ դաշնակներն են անում. սփյուռքից փող են մուրում, իբր ցեղասպանության ճանաչման հարցերով զբղվելու համար, ուտում են փողերը, վաղը մյուս օր որ ճանաչվի, էլի են ուզելու, թե տեսա՞ք՝ ինչ արեցինք, դե փող տվեք: 
> Հիմա նայի ընդգծածս մասը գրառմանդ. քո գրածներն իրար հակասում են. ասում ես՝ չբր չես անձնականացնում, բայց մի երկու նախադասություն հետո անձնականացնում ես: Էս պայքարը մի կապի Լևոնի անվան հետ, ճիշտ ա՝ կապ ունի Լևոնի անվան հետ, բայց պայքարի միակ կապը Լևոնի անուը չի, ավելի կարևոր կապ կա, դա ժողովուրդն ա: Նենց որ, հիմա ժողովուրդն ա պայքարում բռնապետության դեմ, ոչ թե Լևոնը. ժողովուրդը պայքարում ա, իսկ Լևոնը առաջնորդում ա էդ պայքարը: Անձնականացնելու մասին խոսելուց լավ կանես, նախ նայես, թե ով է անձնականացնում, նոր միայն գրես:


Էդ ընդգծածներդ, որ կա, կներես, բայց վերջին նախասդասության մեջ հարցականը մոռացել եմ, դա իրականում այսպես եր լինելու, *Բռնապետներին ուզւմ ենք մեկ այլ բռնապետո?վ հեռացնենք, որ լինի միայն մեկ բռնապետ ոնց որ Ստալինն է?ր:*  Այ սենց որ կարդաս չի հակասի, իսկ իմ շահագրգռվածության համար կասեմ, ժամանակի առումով չեմ հասցնում, բայց կաշխատեմ, մարտի մեկից մինչև օրս գրածներս քեզ ցույց կտամ կտեսնես: Իսկ անևնականացնելը եթե դու մտածում ես Լևոնի անունը իմ համար անձնականա չէ, ես էդ գաղափարն եմ ասում, որ այլընտրանքա պետք, ոչ թե բռնել նրա պոչն ու գնալ: Կներես, բայց էլ չեմ պատասխանի, քանզի աննպատակ վեճա, սպասենք ամենաճիշտը դայա:

----------


## Տատ

> .. Փաստն էն ա, որ Լևոնի ժամանակ ազատագրվել ա Ղարաբաղը, փաստն էն ա, որ Լևոնի ժամանակ ցեղասպանությունը չի սակարկվել:


Կուկ ջան, ետսովետական սկսնակ հանրապետության ժամանակ (ես իրոք չեմ ուզում անձնականցնել, Լևոնի տեղը ցանկացած նախագահ նույն վիճակի էր լինելու) ցեղասպանության հարցը չէր կարող սակարկվել, այն միայն պիտի ընդհատակային դաշնակցական խոսակցություններից և ճիգերից վերափոխվեր պետական բաց խոսքերի: Դա առաջին փուլն էր, սովետի ժամանակ խեղդված, հայությունից վաղուց սպասված, ինչը Լևոնը և արեց:
Թե ինչպես կզարգանա այդ հարցը և ինչպիսի ծուղակներ ու լուծումներ կբերի իր հետ, դա երկրորդ փուլն էր, որ Լևոնը չարեց, արդեն նա չէր կանգնած հարևանական ճնշման տակ:


> Լևոնի ժամանակ պատերազմ ու երկրաշարժ տեսած նորանկախ պետություն ա եղել, տնտեսությունն էդ օրինա եղել,


Ճիշտ է, բոլոր սովետական հանրապետություններն էլ, նույնիսկ առանց երկրաշարժի սոված զկրտում էին և միահամուռ գցվեցին վայրենի անկառավարելի կապիտալիզմի ձեռքը, Լևոնն էլ ընտրություն չուներ: Դա չի փոխում այն *փաստը, որ օլիգարխները «ստեղծվեցին» նրա ժամանակ* և ինքը ոչինչ չկարողացավ (չուզեց) անել նրանց անսահման իշխանության և ազդեցության դեմ: Նրանից հետո դա միայն տասնապատկվեց, հիմա էլ չի կարողանա, ձեռքերը կապված էն իր սեփական անցյալով:


> բա էդքանից հետո պետքա էդ օլիգարխներին թափ տա՞ն, իհարկե՝ ոչ:


 Իհարկե՝ այո: Նույն թափով ու եռանդով դա կարելի է պահանջել ՍՍ-ից, ինչպես կսկսենք պահանջել ԼՏՊ-ից, երբ պարզ կդառնա, որ նա էլ չի շտապում օլիգարխներին կպնել: Սերժից պահանջենք, չէ՞ որ նա մեզանից վախենում է, մեր ձայներն է ուզում: Ենդդիմության նպատակը չի կարող լինել զուտ իշխանափոխությունը, նպատակը եղածի բարելավումն է՝ ճնշում գործադրելով


> *որտև տարբեր ժամանակներ տեղի ունեցող գործողությունները չեն կարող միմյանց հանդիպել:*


ԲԱՁԱՐՁԱԿԱՊԵՍ, ՍԿԶԲՈՒՆՔԱՅԻՆ ՀԱՄԱՁԱՅՆ ՉԵՄ: Անպայման հանդիպում են, ուշ թե շուտ, հարվում, հետքեր թողնում, երբեմն՝ հաջող, երբեմն՝ ցավալի:
Դու այս նախադասությունը դաշնակների մասին կասե՞ս: Թե ժամանակինը անցել է, հանգիստ թողեք...



> ազատագրվել ա Ղարաբաղը,


 Կուկ, ինքս չեմ սիրում այս ասելիքս, ես էլ եմ ուրախ ու հպարտ, որ պատերազմից չվախեցանք, որ ազատագրվեց, պացիֆիստ մարդուս հարյուր անգամ կրկնել եմ, որ ուրիշ ճար չկա մեր վիճակում, լավ ենք անում, թող մեց ինչ անուն ուզում են կպցնեն, կարևորը հաղթանակն է, բայց...
Պատերազմով հարցեր լուծող պետությունը, նույնիսկ մեծ ու հզորը, որ փակ աչքերով կարող է իրեն թույլ տալ այդ շռայլությունը, ստորագրվում է իր քաղաքական անկարողության տակ: Ինչքան էլ զավեշտալի է հնչում, պատերազմն ավելի հեշտ է, քան դիվանագիտական խորն ու խելացի լուծումը: Ես չեմ ասում հիմա Լևոնի մասին (անկեղծ չեմ ուզում հավատալ, մտքովս էլ չեմ ուզում անցնի), բայց մի շարք այլ պետություններ, ինչպես ԱՄՆ, Ռուսաստանը կամ Իսրաելը պատերազմներով իրենց ներքին պրոբլեմներն են ծածկում, իրենց ժողովրդի աչքին թոզ են փչում ու հայրենասիրությամբ ետ պահում իրենց սեփական քաղաքական, տնտեսական, դիվանագիտական մատից(շախմատ):
Աստված, կներես այսպիսի կոշմառ մտքերի համար, բայց հայտնվում են, ինչ անեմ:

----------


## Kuk

> Էդ ընդգծածներդ, որ կա, կներես, բայց վերջին նախասդասության մեջ հարցականը մոռացել եմ, դա իրականում այսպես եր լինելու, *Բռնապետներին ուզւմ ենք մեկ այլ բռնապետո?վ հեռացնենք, որ լինի միայն մեկ բռնապետ ոնց որ Ստալինն է?ր:*  Այ սենց որ կարդաս չի հակասի, իսկ իմ շահագրգռվածության համար կասեմ, ժամանակի առումով չեմ հասցնում, բայց կաշխատեմ, մարտի մեկից մինչև օրս գրածներս քեզ ցույց կտամ կտեսնես: Իսկ անևնականացնելը եթե դու մտածում ես Լևոնի անունը իմ համար անձնականա չէ, ես էդ գաղափարն եմ ասում, որ այլընտրանքա պետք, ոչ թե բռնել նրա պոչն ու գնալ: Կներես, բայց էլ չեմ պատասխանի, քանզի աննպատակ վեճա, սպասենք ամենաճիշտը դայա:


Ես էլ ասում եմ՝ պետք չի ասել, որ պայքարը Լևոնի պոչը բռնած ա գնում, պայքարը տանում ա ժողովուրդը, պայքարողը ժողովուրդն ա, իսկ Լևոնը բավականին հաջողված առաջնորդ ա, էնքան հաջողված, որ ժողովուրդն ընտրեց իրան, հարյուր հազարներով եկավ սառույցին քնեց, կանգնեց կողքը, ջարդեցին, սպանեցին, էլի կանգնած ա. էնքան հաջողված առաջնորդ ա, որ էս բռնապետության դեմն էնքանով առավ, որ հարյուր հազարներով մարդիկ չվախեցան ու դուրս եկան բողոքի: Լևոնն էսքանով կապ ունի պայքարի հետ, իսկ ընդհանուր պայքարը դա ժողովրդինն ա:

----------

Chuk (30.09.2009), murmushka (30.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, ետսովետական սկսնակ հանրապետության ժամանակ (ես իրոք չեմ ուզում անձնականցնել, Լևոնի տեղը ցանկացած նախագահ նույն վիճակի էր լինելու) ցեղասպանության հարցը չէր կարող սակարկվել, այն միայն պիտի ընդհատակային դաշնակցական խոսակցություններից և ճիգերից վերափոխվեր պետական բաց խոսքերի: Դա առաջին փուլն էր, սովետի ժամանակ խեղդված, հայությունից վաղուց սպասված, ինչը Լևոնը և արեց:
> Թե ինչպես կզարգանա այդ հարցը և ինչպիսի ծուղակներ ու լուծումներ կբերի իր հետ, դա երկրորդ փուլն էր, որ Լևոնը չարեց, արդեն նա չէր կանգնած հարևանական ճնշման տակ:Ճիշտ է, բոլոր սովետական հանրապետություններն էլ, նույնիսկ առանց երկրաշարժի սոված զկրտում էին և միահամուռ գցվեցին վայրենի անկառավարելի կապիտալիզմի ձեռքը, Լևոնն էլ ընտրություն չուներ: Դա չի փոխում այն *փաստը, որ օլիգարխները «ստեղծվեցին» նրա ժամանակ* և ինքը ոչինչ չկարողացավ (չուզեց) անել նրանց անսահման իշխանության և ազդեցության դեմ: Նրանից հետո դա միայն տասնապատկվեց, հիմա էլ չի կարողանա, ձեռքերը կապված էն իր սեփական անցյալով: Իհարկե՝ այո: Նույն թափով ու եռանդով դա կարելի է պահանջել ՍՍ-ից, ինչպես կսկսենք պահանջել ԼՏՊ-ից, երբ պարզ կդառնա, որ նա էլ չի շտապում օլիգարխներին կպնել: Սերժից պահանջենք, չէ՞ որ նա մեզանից վախենում է, մեր ձայներն է ուզում: Ենդդիմության նպատակը չի կարող լինել զուտ իշխանափոխությունը, նպատակը եղածի բարելավումն է՝ ճնշում գործադրելով
> ԲԱՁԱՐՁԱԿԱՊԵՍ, ՍԿԶԲՈՒՆՔԱՅԻՆ ՀԱՄԱՁԱՅՆ ՉԵՄ: Անպայման հանդիպում են, ուշ թե շուտ, հարվում, հետքեր թողնում, երբեմն՝ հաջող, երբեմն՝ ցավալի:
> Դու այս նախադասությունը դաշնակների մասին կասե՞ս: Թե ժամանակինը անցել է, հանգիստ թողեք...
>  Կուկ, ինքս չեմ սիրում այս ասելիքս, ես էլ եմ ուրախ ու հպարտ, որ պատերազմից չվախեցանք, որ ազատագրվեց, պացիֆիստ մարդուս հարյուր անգամ կրկնել եմ, որ ուրիշ ճար չկա մեր վիճակում, լավ ենք անում, թող մեց ինչ անուն ուզում են կպցնեն, կարևորը հաղթանակն է, բայց...
> Պատերազմով հարցեր լուծող պետությունը, նույնիսկ մեծ ու հզորը, որ փակ աչքերով կարող է իրեն թույլ տալ այդ շռայլությունը, ստորագրվում է իր քաղաքական անկարողության տակ: Ինչքան էլ զավեշտալի է հնչում, պատերազմն ավելի հեշտ է, քան դիվանագիտական խորն ու խելացի լուծումը: Ես չեմ ասում հիմա Լևոնի մասին (անկեղծ չեմ ուզում հավատալ, մտքովս էլ չեմ ուզում անցնի), բայց մի շարք այլ պետություններ, ինչպես ԱՄՆ, Ռուսաստանը կամ Իսրաելը պատերազմներով իրենց ներքին պրոբլեմներն են ծածկում, իրենց ժողովրդի աչքին թոզ են փչում ու հայրենասիրությամբ ետ պահում իրենց սեփական քաղաքական, տնտեսական, դիվանագիտական մատից(շախմատ):
> Աստված, կներես այսպիսի կոշմառ մտքերի համար, բայց հայտնվում են, ինչ անեմ:


Տատ ջան, ո՞վ ա ասում, որ նույն վիճակն էր լինելու, եթե Լևոնը չլիներ, ինչի՞ չես ասում՝ կարողա ավելի վատ լիներ, բայց չեղավ: Մյուս պետություններն առանց երկրաշարժի էլ սոված էին, իսկ մենք երկրաշարժով էինք սոված, բայց կարողացանք նաև տարածքներ ազատագրել: ԴՈւ ասումե ս՝ ուրիշն էլ լիներ, նույնն էր լինելու ու բերում ես հարևանների օրինակները, որ առանց երկրաշարժի ու պատերազմի նույն սոված վիճակում էին. պարզ չի՞, որ չլիներ պատերազմն ու երկրաշարժը, կլիներ համեմատաբար լավ, այսինքն՝ Լևոնը կլիներ ավելի ճիշտ գործող ու երկիրն ավելի ճիշտ կառավարող նախագահ, քան հարևան պետությունների նախագահները: Այսինքն՝ ստեղ սխասլ ա ասելը՝ ով էլ լիներ, սենց էր լինելու: Չէ՛, կարողա ուրիշը լիներ ավելի վատ լիներ, չի բացառվում, որ կարողա նաև համեմատաբար լավ լիներ, բայց որ նայում ենք մյուսների օրինակին, քո ասածն եմ ասում՝ նրանք էլ էին նույն վիճակում առանց երկու շատ հզոր խանգարող հանգամանքներից, աղետներից: 
Օլիգարխները ստեղծվեցին Լևոնի ժամանակ: Ուրեմն մինչ այդ լափող պաշտոնյաներ չէին եղել, իշխանությունների հովանավորությունը վայելող տականքներ չէին եղել, Լևոնը եկավ ու հեծանիվի պես հայտնաբերեց հա՞ դրանց: լավ էլի, Տատ ջան, միքիչ ռեալ էլի, մի՜ քիչ: Սերժը հենված ա օլիգարխների վրա, սերժից պահանջել թափ տալ օլիգարխներին, դա նույնն է, ինչ պահանջել սերժի հրաժարականը, քանի որ օլիգարխներին թափ տալու դեպքում սերժը կկորցնի իր հենարանը. է տենց հիմա էդ էլ արվում ա էլի, սերժից պահանջվում ա իր հրաժարականը, նույն բանն ա, ինչ պահանջվի օլիգարխներին թափ տալը, ոչ մի տարբերություն:
տատ, ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ի՞նչ կարելի էր անել, պատերազմի այլընտրանքն ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում Ղարաբաղի հարցում էդ տարիներին:

----------


## Տատ

> պարզ չի՞, որ չլիներ պատերազմն ու երկրաշարժը, կլիներ համեմատաբար լավ,


Կուկ, դու աշխատիր երկրաշարժ ու պատերազմ բառերը նույն հարթության մեջ չդնել: Ասես, երկուսն էլ անսպասելի աղետի պես ընկել են մեր (խեղճ Լևոնի) գլխին:  Երկրաշարժն ընկավ, այո, իսկ պատերազմը մենք որոշեցինք ինքներս՝ ունենալով արդեն երկրաշարժի չլուծված խնդիր:


> նույն բանն ա, ինչ պահանջվի օլիգարխներին թափ տալը, ոչ մի տարբերություն:


Ինձ թվում է, կարելի է դա անել: Կարծեմ Ռամմերն էր, մի անգամ ասաց՝ բա որ ՍՍ-ի փոխարեն մի գիտակ մարդ լիներ՝ վաբշե տժժալու էինք: ՍՍ- ին կարելի է մշակել, փորձառու ԼՏՊ-ին (եթե նա ենթադրենք լավ բաներ չանի) ՝ արդեն ոչ:



> տատ, ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ի՞նչ կարելի էր անել, պատերազմի այլընտրանքն ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում Ղարաբաղի հարցում էդ տարիներին:


Չգիտեմ: Այն ժամանակ պարզ էր, թե այընտրանք չկա: Եվ որ մեզ ստիպեցին: Իսկ մենք հերոսաբար հաղթեցինք: Բայց ժամանակը սովորեցնում է հարաբերական մոտենալ, այընտրանք հաստատ կար՝ բարձր դիվանագիտական մակարդակներում: Մենք բաց թողեցինք, չտեսանք կամ ճկուն չգտնվեցինք, ինչպես միշտ: Պատերազմելուց էլ պետք էր միանգամից ամբողջ Արցախն ազատել, մինչև Քուռ, ոչ թե կեսին կանգնել :Blush: : Ու միանգամից ճանաչել ժողովրդի միացումն ու որոշումը: Հիմա է դա գլուխկոտրուկ, այն ժամանակ դեռ չկար Կոսոսվո և Աբխազիա...

----------


## murmushka

վայ լյոխ լյավա 
ժողովուրդ ջան թեթև տարեք
սաղ Լևոնն է մեղավոր
գտանք մեղավորին, մնացածն արդեն մեր գործը չի,
ատ մարտինա չրթենք ու հանգիստ ապրենք

----------

Chuk (30.09.2009), Kuk (30.09.2009), Norton (30.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> .........................................
>  ...............................................................
> Պատերազմով հարցեր լուծող պետությունը, նույնիսկ մեծ ու հզորը, որ փակ աչքերով կարող է իրեն թույլ տալ այդ շռայլությունը, ստորագրվում է իր քաղաքական անկարողության տակ: Ինչքան էլ զավեշտալի է հնչում, պատերազմն ավելի հեշտ է, քան դիվանագիտական խորն ու խելացի լուծումը: Ես չեմ ասում հիմա Լևոնի մասին (անկեղծ չեմ ուզում հավատալ, մտքովս էլ չեմ ուզում անցնի), բայց մի շարք այլ պետություններ, ինչպես ԱՄՆ, Ռուսաստանը կամ Իսրաելը պատերազմներով իրենց ներքին պրոբլեմներն են ծածկում, իրենց ժողովրդի աչքին թոզ են փչում ու հայրենասիրությամբ ետ պահում իրենց սեփական քաղաքական, տնտեսական, դիվանագիտական մատից(շախմատ):
> Աստված, կներես այսպիսի կոշմառ մտքերի համար, բայց հայտնվում են, ինչ անեմ:


Ինչ Տատ, ուզում ես ասել, Լևոնը պատերազմ էր սկսել Ադրբեջանի հետ որ իր ներքին պրոբլեմները ծածկի՞… հնարավորություն կար "դիվանագիտորեն" լուծելու հարցը, բայց նա պատերազմի արահետն ընտրե՞ց… այսինքն հնարավոր էր պատերազմից խուսափել, բայց նա դա չարեց… 

Տատ, դու "Պատասխան" կնոպկեն սեղմելուց առաջ քո գրածը կարդում ե՞ս…

Տատ, ես չեմ փորձում քեզ համոզել, որովհետև փաստերը քեզ համար "փաստ" չի,որը նշանանակում է որ դու քո կարծիքը ոչ մի դեպքում ոչ մի բանի մասին չես փոխելու և ամեն ինչը քեզ մոտ ունի իսկզբանե ծրագրավորված տեսք… դոգմա կարճ ասած… իսկ էսպիսի դեպքերում տրամաբանությունը վերածվում ա դեմագոգիայի…

ես անկեղծ ղավում եմ որ ինձ մոտ նման կարծիք է ստեղծվում քո մասին… մեր ինտելեկտուլները սենց պիտի չմտածեն

----------

Chuk (30.09.2009), Kuk (30.09.2009), murmushka (30.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կուկ, դու աշխատիր երկրաշարժ ու պատերազմ բառերը նույն հարթության մեջ չդնել: Ասես, երկուսն էլ անսպասելի աղետի պես ընկել են մեր (խեղճ Լևոնի) գլխին:  *Երկրաշարժն ընկավ, այո, իսկ պատերազմը մենք որոշեցինք ինքներս՝ ունենալով արդեն երկրաշարժի չլուծված խնդիր:Ինձ թվում է, կարելի է դա անել*: ..............


իհարկե խուսափելու ձև կար… երբ թուր թվանքով վրեդ են գալիս, թողում ես Ղարաբաղը գրավեն ու մտածում ես ոնց 150 000 փախստականի տեղավորես ու հետո սկսում ես "հուժկու" դիվանագիտական աշխատանքները… թե չէ ամեն մարդ էլ կարա գրավի, չէ՞…

էս չի՞ քո ասածը

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ, դու աշխատիր երկրաշարժ ու պատերազմ բառերը նույն հարթության մեջ չդնել: Ասես, երկուսն էլ անսպասելի աղետի պես ընկել են մեր (խեղճ Լևոնի) գլխին:  Երկրաշարժն ընկավ, այո, իսկ պատերազմը մենք որոշեցինք ինքներս՝ ունենալով արդեն երկրաշարժի չլուծված խնդիր:Ինձ թվում է, կարելի է դա անել: Կարծեմ Ռամմերն էր, մի անգամ ասաց՝ բա որ ՍՍ-ի փոխարեն մի գիտակ մարդ լիներ՝ վաբշե տժժալու էինք: ՍՍ- ին կարելի է մշակել, փորձառու ԼՏՊ-ին (եթե նա ենթադրենք լավ բաներ չանի) ՝ արդեն ոչ:
> Չգիտեմ: Այն ժամանակ պարզ էր, թե այընտրանք չկա: Եվ որ մեզ ստիպեցին: Իսկ մենք հերոսաբար հաղթեցինք: Բայց ժամանակը սովորեցնում է հարաբերական մոտենալ, այընտրանք հաստատ կար՝ բարձր դիվանագիտական մակարդակներում: Մենք բաց թողեցինք, չտեսանք կամ ճկուն չգտնվեցինք, ինչպես միշտ: Պատերազմելուց էլ պետք էր միանգամից ամբողջ Արցախն ազատել, մինչև Քուռ, ոչ թե կեսին կանգնել: Ու միանգամից ճանաչել ժողովրդի միացումն ու որոշումը: Հիմա է դա գլուխկոտրուկ, այն ժամանակ դեռ չկար Կոսոսվո և Աբխազիա...


Տատ ջան, Լևոնը մազութը ծախեց, լույսի կնոպկեն պաստանցիայից լարով քաշել տարել դրել էր իրանց տանը՝ իրա սենյակում՝իրա մահճակալի կողքը, որ հենց վատ երազ տեսներ՝ վախենար, մի հատ լույսերը միացներ մի կես ժամով, սաղ ազգը ուրախ-ուրախ զարթներ, որ ինքը մենակ արթուն չլիներ էլի, չվախենար էդ երազից, հաց գնելը սարքեց տալոնով և այլն, էսքանը ասեք, հարց չկա, բան չեմ ասում, բայց Լևոնի դիվանագիտությանը անուն մի դրեք էլի, Լևոնի նման ճկուն դիվանագետ դեռ չենք ունեցել, էդ մեկն ա, Լևոնին էլ որ մի բան լինի, մինչև Հայաստանը էս տխուր վիճակից հանելը, ուրեմն ազգովի պետքա տխրենք, լուրջ եմ ասում: Էն մարդիկ, որ չեն ուզում Լևոնը գա իշխանության, ասում են՝ մենակ մի բան լավ կլինի իրա գալուց, որ գոնե արտաքին քաղաքականությունը կարգի կբերի, սենց սաղ աշխարհը վրեքներովս չի ճեմի: Սենց մտածող շատերին եմ հանդիպել: Տատ ջան, տգետ նախագահ ունենալը լավ չի, լուրջ, ամոթ ա: Որ նայում եմ հանդիպում ա ինչ որ նախագահի հետ, ինչ որ պաշտոնական հանդիպnւմներ, ելույթներ ա ունենում, եթե դա կարելի ա ելույթ անվանել իհարկե, ամաչում եմ: Պատկերացնում ե՞ս ինչ են մտածում մեր մասին օտարազգիները, երբ տեսնում են, որ սերժն ա մեր նախագահը. ստեղ գրելու բան չի, քֆուր են տալիս մեզ, որ ազգովի մտել ենք էդ թյուրիմացության ենթակայության տակ: Մի խոսքով՝ խայտառակություն ա:

----------


## Տատ

> Ինչ Տատ, ուզում ես ասել, Լևոնը պատերազմ էր սկսել Ադրբեջանի հետ որ իր ներքին պրոբլեմները ծածկի՞… հնարավորություն կար "դիվանագիտորեն" լուծելու հարցը, բայց նա պատերազմի արահետն ընտրե՞ց… այսինքն հնարավոր էր պատերազմից խուսափել, բայց նա դա չարեց…


Դիվանագիտական ելք միշտ կա, հիմա օրինակ մենք հո կռիվ չե՞նք գնալու Թուրքիայի դեմ, դիվանագիտություն ենք ուզում, չէ՞: Ես չգիտեմ (ինչպես և դու) իրական գործերի ու թաքուն գործարքների վիճակը և' այն պահին և' հիմա, ու շատ խելոք հետադարձ խորհուրդներ չեմ տա , ինչպես  էր ճիշտ: Տվեցի կարծիք, համեմատության համար, հնարավորության տարբերակ,  բայց դա էլ իզուր: Մեր մեջի քաղաքագետը դու ես:



> Տատ, ես չեմ փորձում քեզ համոզել, որովհետև փաստերը քեզ համար "փաստ" չի,որը նշանանակում է որ դու քո կարծիքը ոչ մի դեպքում ոչ մի բանի մասին չես փոխելու և ամեն ինչը քեզ մոտ ունի իսկզբանե ծրագրավորված տեսք


պաբոյսյա բոգա, մեֆիստո: Իմ կարծիքը չափազանց ճկուն է, ինքդ էլ գիտես :Smile: : Ինչ պետք ա, դրան եմ հավատում:
Ես ձեր փաստերը պարզապես լրացնում եմ, թե չէ միայն հարմար հերոսական փաստերն եք հիշում:



> Տատ, դու "Պատասխան" կնոպկեն սեղմելուց առաջ քո գրածը կարդում ե՞ս…


Ափսոս, որ մեր ինտելեկտուալներն այսպես են խոսում ու շատ ափսոս, որ իրար չեն լսում...ինչպես են նրանք մտածում՝ իրենց գործն է:



> Պատկերացնում ե՞ս ինչ են մտածում մեր մասին օտարազգիները, երբ տեսնում են, որ սերժն ա մեր նախագահը. ստեղ գրելու բան չի, քֆուր են տալիս մեզ, որ ազգովի մտել ենք էդ թյուրիմացության ենթակայության տակ:


Չեմ պատկերացնում, Կուկ, կաշվիս եմ զգացել, երբ ռուս ընկերուհիս ասաց՝ ты уж извини, но ваш...этот...президент...ну не очень интеллигентное лицо, правда?
Правда :Sad: . 
Իսկ Սարկոզիին նայելուց ես նույն կերպով խղճում  եմ ֆրանսիացիներին:



> լուրջ եմ ասում: Էն մարդիկ, որ չեն ուզում Լևոնը գա իշխանության, ասում են՝ մենակ մի բան լավ կլինի իրա գալուց, որ գոնե արտաքին քաղաքականությունը կարգի կբերի, սենց սաղ աշխարհը վրեքներովս չի ճեմի:


 Հավատում եմ: Գուցե , հիմա նա պատրաստված է: Առանց արտաքին քաղաքականության (օրինակ արևմտյան աջակցության , չխառնվեք իրար ու իմ դեմ, լրիվ իրավունք ուներ) նա այս ընդդիմությունը չէր ծավալի այս չափով:

----------


## Kuk

Տատ ջան, լավ օրինակ բերեցիր, ընկերուհիդ էլ բավականին մեղմ ա արտահայտվել, մալադեց, ահագին զուսպ անձնավորություն ա: Ամոթից պետքա ազգովի գլուխներս կախենք սաղ աշխարհի հասարակությունների առաջ, որ սենց պատուհասը մեր երկրի տերն ա, ոչ թե նախագահը, այլ տերը, որ գողացել ա մեզնից մեր երկիրը ու մեր աչքի առաջ ոնց ուզում, նենց էլ վարվում ա էդ գողոնի հետ. ծախում ա, ջարդում ա, նվիրում ա և այլն: Ու ինչքան էլ ղժժանք գալստուկ ծամող Սահակաշվիլիի վրա, մարդը լավ էլ երկիր ա զարգացնում: Կամ Ադրբեջանի օրինակը. ինչքան էլ մենք ակումբի զվարաճալի բաժնում «Ադրբեջան» վերնագրով թեմա բացենք. բան չենք փոխում դրանով: Ոնց որ իքսը իգրեկին չափալախի, իգրեկն էլ գնա կողքի սենյակում թաքուն ծիծաղա իքսի վրա: Հետո՞, ինչ որ բան փոխե՞ց, հակահարված տվե՞ց, ինչ որ բանի հասա՞վ: Իհարկե՝ ոչ: Դրանով միայն ցույց տվեց իր անկարողությունը, իր ապիկար լինեը, իր թուլությունը, անօգնական վիճակը, ոչ ավելին: 
Իսկ արևմուտքի աջակցության պահով, ասեմ. դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա: Ունենալ աշխարհի հզորներից մեկի կամ մի քանիսի աջակցությունը, դա բավականին բարենպաստ գործոն է, որն էսօր չունի ներկայիս վարչախումբը: Ի՞նչ եք գտել դրա մեջ էդքան վատ, ի՞նչ ա ուզում դրոնով ասի հայլուրը: Մարդիկ, ովքեր աջակցում են Տեր-պետրոսյանին, շարժման կողմնակից են, բայց այնքան էլ տեղեկացված չեն քաղաքականությամբ, հաճախ ասում են՝ էս հայլուրը տենաս ինչի՞ ա մեկումեջ Լևոնին ռեկլամ անում, ասում ա՝ արևմուտքն աջակցում ա Լևոնին կամ ինչ որ գերտերություն կա կանգնած Լևոնի թիկունքին: Հասկանում ե՞ս, բանից անտեղյակ, բայց տրամաբանությունից ոչ զուրկ մարդն ինչ ա մտածում էս հարցի շուրջ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դիվանագիտական ելք միշտ կա, հիմա օրինակ մենք հո կռիվ չե՞նք գնալու Թուրքիայի դեմ, դիվանագիտություն ենք ուզում, չէ՞: Ես չգիտեմ (ինչպես և դու) իրական գործերի ու թաքուն գործարքների վիճակը և' այն պահին և' հիմա, ու շատ խելոք հետադարձ խորհուրդներ չեմ տա , ինչպես  էր ճիշտ: Տվեցի կարծիք, համեմատության համար, հնարավորության տարբերակ,  բայց դա էլ իզուր: Մեր մեջի քաղաքագետը դու ես:
> պաբոյսյա բոգա, մեֆիստո: *Իմ կարծիքը չափազանց ճկուն է, ինքդ էլ գիտես: Ինչ պետք ա, դրան եմ հավատում:*
> Ես ձեր փաստերը պարզապես լրացնում եմ, թե չէ միայն հարմար հերոսական փաստերն եք հիշում:
> Ափսոս, որ մեր ինտելեկտուալներն այսպես են խոսում ու շատ ափսոս, որ իրար չեն լսում...ինչպես են նրանք մտածում՝ իրենց գործն է:
> Չեմ պատկերացնում, Կուկ, կաշվիս եմ զգացել, երբ ռուս ընկերուհիս ասաց՝ ты уж извини, но ваш...этот...президент...ну не очень интеллигентное лицо, правда?
> Правда. 
> Իսկ Սարկոզիին նայելուց ես նույն կերպով խղճում  եմ ֆրանսիացիներին:
>  Հավատում եմ: Գուցե , հիմա նա պատրաստված է: Առանց արտաքին քաղաքականության (օրինակ արևմտյան աջակցության , չխառնվեք իրար ու իմ դեմ, լրիվ իրավունք ուներ) նա այս ընդդիմությունը չէր ծավալի այս չափով:


Տատ, ես չեմ կարող անդրադառնալ քո գրածներին …ավելի լավ է շրջանցեմ… բայց էս երկու նախադասությունը սպանեց… Տատ, ճկուն կարծիք ի՞նչ ինակատի ունես, որ բոլորի կարծիքների հետ էլ ընենց ոչինչ լավ ա նայվու՞մ, թե՞  ոնց ուզես կարող ես հասկանալ… ու մեկ էլ ինչու՞ ես ինձ վկայակոչում Տատ ջան…
 … ու մեկ էլ… "Ինչ պետք ա, դրան եմ հավատում"… դե ես էլ էդ եմ ասում էլի… այստեղ հավատալու խնդիր չպիտի լինի, քանի որ փորձում ենք խոսել փաստերով… գրավիտացիային հավատալու խնդիր չունես չէ՞, որովհետև փաստ է, ինչքան էլ որ անցանկալի լինի… դու ընտրում ես մի բան ու հավատում ես դրան… այդ ձևով բանավեճ լինել չի կարող… առանց լուրջ հիմքերի ասում ես կարող ա Լևոնն ա հարձակվել ադրբեջանցիների վրա որ իր ներքին խնդիրները լուծի և վկայակոչում ես ԱՄՆ-ին Իսրայելի և այլն… առաջին հերթին ասենք որ այդ երկրներն իրենց ներքին հարցերը լուծելու համար հարձակվել են իրենցից 1000 անգամ թույլ երկրի վրա… իսկ ադրբեջանը մեզ հավասար ու բնակչությամբ 2 անգամ շատ երկիր է, ներքին խնդիր լուծելու համար շատ անհամապատասխան… մեկ էլ եթե դժվար չի ասես էդ ի՞նչ հարց ա լուծել… ինչքան ես գիտեմ նրա վիճակը դրանից ավելի ա վատացել……

Տատ, փաստերը բեր, ես կընդունեմ սխալներս… ես դա կարող եմ անել, սխալվելու հետ խնդիր չունեմ ու կարող եմ սխալս ընդունել

----------

